# The Unpopular Opinions thread



## Alolan_Apples

I decided to revive this topic so you can share what unpopular opinions you have. But I have a few rules set. First, do not share extreme opinions or anything inappropriate. Second, no more political opinions, especially on touchy issues like the gender issues. And of course, avoid starting or participating in arguments.

Here are my unpopular opinions:

1. I do not like Fortnite
2. I think that January and February are among the best months of the year
3. I think Shrek 2 is stupid
4. I like the Star Wars prequels
5. The 7th generation of Pok?mon is my favorite Pok?mon generation

What are your unpopular opinions?


----------



## Stella-Io

I like Nickelback.


----------



## lowaltitude

Oh man here goes:

- I dislike mac n cheese with a fiery passion
- The new Pokemon let's go art style bugs me to no end
- Bohemian Rhapsody is highly overrated


----------



## Oldcatlady

I hate sleeping. Sometimes I get bad headaches/dizzy because of lack of sleep but I hate going to sleep so much I just power through it


----------



## Raayzx

(time to spill the tea)

- I like YouTube rewind 2018
- Marvel movies are highly overrated
- I think Minecraft is boring
- Pok?mon black and white is my favourite Pok?mon anime


----------



## Shellzilla_515

One thing I don't like is bacon. How do people find that tasty?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

- I think most modern music is a bunch of lifeless trash
- Chihuahuas suck
- Shellzilla is right, bacon is horrible. But so are onions.
- The constant use of innapropriate and childish words just makes people look really immature and disrespectful. 
- Any makeup style other than natural for casual wear is too outlandish. Also why do people apply so much all the time??
- I think the song Africa is good. I've liked that songs ever since I started liking 80s music. It's kinda silly but also very charming.
- I think shiny Pokemon like Charizard are overrated.
- High waisted jeans are the only good kind of jeans.


That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm hurt that you dislike Chihuahuas.

Jk, everyone has their opinions. I guess that's why it's in the unpopular opinion board. I do agree with you about the song Africa (I think the original is better thou).


----------



## cornimer

Marvel movies are boring and going to the movies in general is about as fun as detention.

Also, I don't get the hype about Isabelle from Animal Crossing. I liked it better when Tortimer was around.

Also also, chocolate milk isn't very good


----------



## Alienfish

- Rolling Stones is overrated
- Tumblr is basically Tumblrina.com so it can by all means die
- I still think Switch Online is a dumb thing
- SM64 is if anything the worst Mario game.
- People who think others who listen only to oldies are dumb are not better themselves they probably only listen to soundcloud rap or hipster electronica anyway. And yes 99% of modern music is trash, soo.. yeet.
- OoT and MM are the most overrated LoZ games.
- 80s music is not awesome let alone some more world music things.
- I don't like watching 'online tv' like netflix or stuff. I prefer watching it on this large square thing y'know with a remote.
- Going to the movies are the best.
- I don't care about if people use cuss words and ppl who complain go back cry in ur lil corner.
- I don't mind if people smoke, it's their choice.. Stop whine and ban people who whine. i think they know might get sick smfh when they smoke.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yeah whoever posted about high waisted jeans. i agree. like why would people have low waist showing off their butt cracks smh. also flares/bootcuts are the only way to go, i hate straight slim legged ones


----------



## Arjh

I hate coffee & don't understand how anyone can't function without it.

I hate skinny jeans with a passion, especially ripped ones.

I've no interest in Netflix 

I want the 90s back, when you could go clubbing & everyone was there for the actual music, not post stupid pics on so called social media. Basically when people weren't addicted to their phones & actually spoke to each other. 

Movies are now getting boring as they're running out of ideas, seriously why do we need another Disney rehash.


----------



## LambdaDelta

does "most things people post as 'unpopular opinions' really aren't, and are just labelled as such for grandstanding purposes" count as an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Alienfish

Arjh said:


> I hate skinny jeans with a passion, especially ripped ones.
> 
> I've no interest in Netflix
> 
> I want the 90s back, when you could go clubbing & everyone was there for the actual music, not post stupid pics on so called social media. Basically when people weren't addicted to their phones & actually spoke to each other.



Yeah those jeans are ugly and they look trashy af. I'd want like even older times back when it got to music and festivals tbh, now people just try to fake it and post **** on social media indeed.

And yeah I hate how Netflix and stuff tries to kill off regular TV. Sure I can use those "play" channels that the reg TV channelsoffer online to maybe watch an episode I missed but I'd never use it to binge watch things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> - Rolling Stones is overrated
> - Tumblr is basically Tumblrina.com so it can by all means die
> - I still think Switch Online is a dumb thing
> - SM64 is if anything the worst Mario game.
> - People who think others who listen only to oldies are dumb are not better themselves they probably only listen to soundcloud rap or hipster electronica anyway. And yes 99% of modern music is trash, soo.. yeet.
> - OoT and MM are the most overrated LoZ games.
> - 80s music is not awesome let alone some more world music things.
> - I don't like watching 'online tv' like netflix or stuff. I prefer watching it on this large square thing y'know with a remote.
> - Going to the movies are the best.
> - I don't care about if people use cuss words and ppl who complain go back cry in ur lil corner.
> - I don't mind if people smoke, it's their choice.. Stop whine and ban people who whine. i think they know might get sick smfh when they smoke.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yeah whoever posted about high waisted jeans. i agree. like why would people have low waist showing off their butt cracks smh. also flares/bootcuts are the only way to go, i hate straight slim legged ones



Boi I know you aimed some of these at me lmao 

Also swears don't bother me either. I've learned to live w it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> - I don't like watching 'online tv' like netflix or stuff. I prefer watching it on this large square thing y'know with a remote.
> - Going to the movies are the best.





Arjh said:


> I've no interest in Netflix
> 
> I want the 90s back, when you could go clubbing & everyone was there for the actual music, not post stupid pics on so called social media. Basically when people weren't addicted to their phones & actually spoke to each other.
> 
> Movies are now getting boring as they're running out of ideas, seriously why do we need another Disney rehash.



I agree with both of you here. I’m more of an old school or traditionalist kind of person. The advances in technology are fantastic, but the changes in consumer behavior and society over time, I do not like. Here are some things that may go extinct because of the changes in consumer behavior and other stuff:

- Fast food kids’ meals and indoor playgrounds (I remember these when I was little, including Burger King’s Pok?mon toys from 2000)
- Shopping malls
- Department stores
- Movie theaters
- Ticket and redemption arcades (I know coin-operated arcades are gone)
- Cable TV
- Halloween
- Toy Stores (maybe)
- Book Stores (maybe)

Another thing I don’t like is how the internet is taking over everything. That’s why I listed all of the things above. Ask about fast food kids meals and indoor playgrounds, toy stores, and Halloween, it’s more about what kids these days like and not related to the internet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Also I know some other have brought this up, but I hate streaming movies and tv shows. I prefer to watch live tv, and I especially love watching old 50s-80s sitcoms on live tv. The only show I stream is King of the Hill and that's because it's only on live tv between like 3-4 AM most days.


----------



## Sweetley

Most of today's music is just trash. Whenever I turn on the radio and listen to it, I really can't enjoy 
any of the current songs that they're playing. Most of them also sounds so similar. I just prefer more 
80s and 90 music at that point.

Fortnite is the most overrated game ever and I don't understand the popularity of it. 

Also, I don't like Undertale and I start to hate the memes based of this game because they are like
everywhere and I don't find them funny that much. :/


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah only thing I watch online now is catching up the first series of a swedish drama I like, but it doesn't mean I watch it all in two days, just when I'm in the mood and have time. Also that service is free since it's operated by the public service telly.

And yeah I'm pretty old school @ Apples, if those thing would be gone you listed we could as well move to Mars -.-


----------



## Bcat

in what universe is reviving this topic a good idea?


----------



## deSPIRIA

- lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> And yeah I'm pretty old school @ Apples, if those thing would be gone you listed we could as well move to Mars -.-



Nah, I’ll be moving to the country, where time is slow. Remember...

_Time flies by, in the city of light. Time stands still, in the country._


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nah, I’ll be moving to the country, where time is slow. Remember...
> 
> _Time flies by, in the city of light. Time stands still, in the country._



Fair enough, maybe one can get some rest from this damn digitalized world.

Also yeah I hate that society is basically forcing you to have like payment/cards etc on mobile. Uh can I just not please I don't want my things hacked and I don't intend to use my phone for important stuff like that.


----------



## Warrior

Unpopular opinion, people who are like "I don't like modern music" aren't looking for actual good music, they're just listening to whatever surface level stuff is on the radio, and therefore don't even really 'know' modern music.

I mean when people say they like 90s music they don't exactly mean they necessarily wanna blast some nsync, but that's what was on the the radio then. You want good music go look for it. It's the same as it ever was. 

Also, people who say they hate rap are NEVER talking about rap, they're talking about trap, they just don't know the difference. 

And one last one, learning kanji is the most fun part of learning Japanese.


----------



## Stella-Io

I don't like the word tumblrina.

Definition given by Google-
It's a pejorative term for women (particularly radical feminists and/or other social justice bloggers) on tumblr, popularized (on Reddit at least) by /r/tumblrinaction. Urban Dictionary defines a tumblrina as: "An often unattractive, butthurt, and obnoxious female user of the popular site Tumblr.

So you're tellin me I'm an obnoxious butt hurt person because I use/like tumblr? (I mean before all this adult ban stuff).


----------



## lowaltitude

Warrior said:


> Unpopular opinion, people who are like "I don't like modern music" aren't looking for actual good music, they're just listening to whatever surface level stuff is on the radio, and therefore don't even really 'know' modern music.
> 
> I mean when people say they like 90s music they don't exactly mean they necessarily wanna blast some nsync, but that's what was on the the radio then. You want good music go look for it. It's the same as it ever was.
> 
> Also, people who say they hate rap are NEVER talking about rap, they're talking about trap, they just don't know the difference.
> 
> And one last one, learning kanji is the most fun part of learning Japanese.



_G o s h   s a m e_
There's a lot of good music out there, it's so rewarding when you find a song/artist that really strikes your fancy  

Also kanji are the absolute _best_!! Such a unique concept and yet so versatile?? I don't get why people hate on em so much (but I guess that's why it's an unpopular opinion, eh?)


----------



## deSPIRIA

Warrior said:


> Also, people who say they hate rap are NEVER talking about rap, they're talking about trap, they just don't know the difference.



if ur referring to my post, i am talking about rap. like, hip-hop on a whole. including subgenres like trap (id consider it a subgenre)


----------



## Breath Mint

I don't really like dogs. I'd never have one as a pet myself. Cats are 100x better in my honest opinion.


----------



## Warrior

zorn said:


> if ur referring to my post, i am talking about rap. like, hip-hop on a whole. including subgenres like trap (id consider it a subgenre)



Nah I mean generally.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Seinfeld was not a funny show


----------



## demoness

I think we got the classic confirmation biases music sucks and by the way old is better I'm telling dad, if tumblr was a neopet... I wouldn't even feed it muhahaha, rap makes me uncomfortable because gag me with a spoon I have turned on the radio and hipsters are dorks, and I wish I was an oscar meyer grandpa in record time.

Mine isn't so grandiose or intellectual, and I don't see the matrix so I'll say this:

ME HATE BUTTERFLY IT SCARE ME
FISH CREEP PRETTY GIRL ME OUT
I WEAR MAKE UP AND ME DO THINK I LOOK BETTER THAN OTHER HUMAN NO SHAME HAVE 
TOMATO IS POISON 
and last but not least I couldn't stand Jerry Seinfeld then and I still can't, the poster above me I truly treasure you


----------



## Midoriya

I only have one, but it’s probably the most unpopular opinion ever... lmao.  I don’t like bacon.  I don’t know why, but no matter how it’s prepared I don’t like nor will I eat it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spike Spiegel said:


> I only have one, but it’s probably the most unpopular opinion ever... lmao.  I don’t like bacon.  I don’t know why, but no matter how it’s prepared I don’t like nor will I eat it.



I know an even less popular opinion than that - “Toy Story is overrated”. I don’t think it is, but I know fewer people that hate Toy Story than people that hate bacon.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

lowaltitude said:


> - The new Pokemon let's go art style bugs me to no end



^ This.


----------



## Dim

Squidward Tenticles is a talented dancer/artist.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Nox said:


> Squidward Tenticles is a talented dancer/artist.


The title says unpopular not popular. I mean, did you SEE his half time performance!?


----------



## Dim

MozzarellaSticks said:


> The title says unpopular not popular. I mean, did you SEE his half time performance!?


So many people out there just don’t realize his GENIUS!


----------



## LadyDestani

Some of my unpopular opinions:

- I don't like coffee at all.
- I hate shopping.
- I think sharks, rats, naked mole rats, angler fish, and just about any animal with crazy looking teeth sticking out of their mouths are cute!
- And just to include an Animal Crossing related unpopular opinion, I don't like the sloppy series.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LadyDestani said:


> And just to include an Animal Crossing related unpopular opinion, I don't like the sloppy series.



Me too. I don’t really like that furniture series. According to my list of best to worst series (1=best, 37=worst), the Sloppy Series is at 28, which is towards the bottom ten of my list.


----------



## Ditz

LadyDestani said:


> Some of my unpopular opinions:
> 
> - I don't like coffee at all.
> - I hate shopping.
> - I think sharks, rats, naked mole rats, angler fish, and just about any animal with crazy looking teeth sticking out of their mouths are cute!
> - And just to include an Animal Crossing related unpopular opinion, I don't like the sloppy series.



I don't like the sloppy series all together, however I do love putting pieces of the sloppy series in with rooms. I think it's cute if it's paired with other furniture right. I just don't like the colors when the series is together and it definitely isn't the cutest.


----------



## mellachime

I'm not sure what unpopular opinions I have... uhhh I GUESS
i don't really like coffee much.. or dogs. but with dogs its more that I'm afraid rather than dislike..oops. 
and I do like iced coffee so I don't really know how much my not liking hot coffee opinion counts, lol. 

THIS IS REALLY TOUGH....


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> ^ This.



Yeah I agree with both of you. Ugh, I hate when games used to look good then they have to "update" themselves to look good with the times smh.


----------



## Arjh

LadyDestani said:


> Some of my unpopular opinions:
> 
> - I don't like coffee at all.
> - I hate shopping.
> - I think sharks, rats, naked mole rats, angler fish, and just about any animal with crazy looking teeth sticking out of their mouths are cute!
> - And just to include an Animal Crossing related unpopular opinion, I don't like the sloppy series.



I totally agree with this and I really miss having pet rats, I must be the only person who actually likes their tails. 
Can't stand the sloppy set either.


----------



## Alienfish

Also yeah Seinfeld and The Big Bang Theory are probably two of the worst series ever, fite me :]

(dunno how unpopular opinion the latter is but it certainly doesn't deserve praise)


----------



## Envy

Music:
~I don't care for a lot of music from the 80s to today because I find it to be too electronic.
~I enjoy music more for its instrumentation/sound than lyrics.
~Songs like "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey and "Africa" by Toto have had their time and need to go away for a while.
~Wind instruments > String instruments (not that string instruments aren't pretty cool, too. Don't get me wrong.)
~Recorders are completely valid instruments and are likely to end up in music you listen to without you even knowing.
~Harpsichord > Piano (I personally prefer the sound of the harpsichord, of course the piano is technically superior)
~In terms of Classical music, Romanticism is actually me least favorite era (very unpopular opinion among Classical people lol)
~As a retail worker, I will say that Christmas music is not substantially worse than what we are forced to listen to the rest of the year, and actually provides variety for a short amount of time.

Video Games:
~The Nintendo Switch is a great idea for a system and is a blast to play, BUT the surplus of ports as opposed to new games (something that is _beginning_ to get better), the rip-off paid online service, and the lack of Virtual Console drag the system down substantially.
~The Pokemon series really needs to move past the Generation I pandering ASAP.
~Generation V of Pokemon is my favorite generation. VII is my least favorite by a wide margin.
~The Super Smash Bros series roster needs to only choose third party characters who have a significant relationship to Nintendo, not Sony, or any other company.
~PC gaming is not the pinnacle of gaming. It is a platform with its own issues and requires a lot of knowledge and money spent to properly get into.
~People really need to stop this "console wars" nonsense. All console/game makers are flawed and guilty of a lot of the same things. Enjoy what you like, and let others be. Note: Understand I'm definitely on-board with platforms and companies being criticized. It just should not be done from a "my games are more creative/more mature/more whatever than yours" standpoint or anything equally petty.

General:
~Winter is the best season. Spring actually makes me depressed.
~People who whine about "People are too offended by everything these days" are actually most oftentimes the people most offended by things, and the things that *they* are offended by say a lot about them.
~Smoking and drinking are tastes not worth acquiring, thus I have not acquired either.
~I pretty much only drink unsweetened sparkling water and regular water.
~I liked My Little Pony Friendship is Magic until it started pandering to Bronies.
~Like some others in this topic, I don't care for bacon. It smells delicious, but that's it.
~I like streaming movies, TV shows, and manga, but much prefer to purchase my own music. Music streaming services are no good to me. 
~I'm not a big fan of cats. I respect them, but just don't really find them to be all of that cute.
~As a so-called "90s kid", I can tell you that the 90s weren't all that. I listen to a lot more music from today than I do the 90s, and I think that there are a lot of great cartoons today, as well.

I think that's enough for now. lol


----------



## Stalfos

Broccoli is criminally underrated.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Envy said:


> Music:
> ~I don't care for a lot of music from the 80s to today because I find it to be too electronic.
> ~I enjoy music more for its instrumentation/sound than lyrics.
> ~Songs like "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey and "Africa" by Toto have had their time and need to go away for a while.
> *~Wind instruments > String instruments* (not that string instruments aren't pretty cool, too. Don't get me wrong.)
> ~*Recorders are completely valid instruments and are likely to end up in music you listen to without you even knowing.*
> ~Harpsichord > Piano (I personally prefer the sound of the harpsichord, of course the piano is technically superior)
> ~In terms of Classical music, Romanticism is actually me least favorite era (very unpopular opinion among Classical people lol)
> ~As a retail worker, I will say that Christmas music is not substantially worse than what we are forced to listen to the rest of the year, and actually provides variety for a short amount of time.
> 
> Video Games:
> *~The Nintendo Switch is a great idea for a system and is a blast to play, BUT the surplus of ports as opposed to new games (something that is beginning to get better), the rip-off paid online service, and the lack of Virtual Console drag the system down substantially.*
> *~The Pokemon series really needs to move past the Generation I pandering ASAP.*
> ~Generation V of Pokemon is my favorite generation. VII is my least favorite by a wide margin.
> ~The Super Smash Bros series roster needs to only choose third party characters who have a significant relationship to Nintendo, not Sony, or any other company.
> ~PC gaming is not the pinnacle of gaming. It is a platform with its own issues and requires a lot of knowledge and money spent to properly get into.
> ~People really need to stop this "console wars" nonsense. All console/game makers are flawed and guilty of a lot of the same things. Enjoy what you like, and let others be. Note: Understand I'm definitely on-board with platforms and companies being criticized. It just should not be done from a "my games are more creative/more mature/more whatever than yours" standpoint or anything equally petty.
> 
> General:
> *~Winter is the best season. Spring actually makes me depressed.*
> ~People who whine about "People are too offended by everything these days" are actually most oftentimes the people most offended by things, and the things that *they* are offended by say a lot about them.
> ~Smoking and drinking are tastes not worth acquiring, thus I have not acquired either.
> ~I pretty much only drink unsweetened sparkling water and regular water.
> *~I liked My Little Pony Friendship is Magic until it started pandering to Bronies.*
> ~Like some others in this topic, I don't care for bacon. It smells delicious, but that's it.
> ~I like streaming movies, TV shows, and manga, but much prefer to purchase my own music. Music streaming services are no good to me.
> ~I'm not a big fan of cats. I respect them, but just don't really find them to be all of that cute.
> ~As a so-called "90s kid", I can tell you that the 90s weren't all that. I listen to a lot more music from today than I do the 90s, and I think that there are a lot of great cartoons today, as well.
> 
> I think that's enough for now. lol



I agree with everything I put in bold text. The rest, not so much.

I seem to like string instruments, but since the wind instruments include the pan flute and the ocarina, I would prefer the wind instruments. And I agree that recorders are instruments (I played a recorder in the 4th and 5th grades).

Onto the gaming part, the Switch doesn?t need anymore Wii U ports. It was good when they ported Mario Kart 8, but not a whole bunch of them (like Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze). I also don?t think there?s any reason to end virtual console if they?re going to discontinue the Classic Edition consoles forever. I don?t get why they seem to lack love for the Nintendo 64 titles, but show love for the NES and SNES titles.

I also agree that the first generation of Pok?mon is overdone (not as bad as Star Wars or especially Total Drama Island (which may not be big, but it?s totally overdone in proportion to Star Wars and Pok?mon), but still overdone). As much as I loved the Alolan forms and Let?s Go Eevee, they paid a homage to the 1st generation every generation (2nd Generation had Kanto too, 3rd Generation had a 1st gen remake, 4th Generation had a 2nd gen remake, 5th Generation almost had 151 Pok?mon species, 6th Generation had Megas, and 7th Generation had regional variants). Here?s a question I have to ask. Why don?t you like the new species of the 7th Generation? Or do you like them, yet hate the gameplay?


----------



## Ditz

Stalfos said:


> Broccoli is criminally underrated.



THIS! Mainly because people only steam it


----------



## neoratz

1. marvel's kinda boring for me
2. unova was the best generation all around (sinnoh is still my #1 though!)
3. overly saturated colors are GOOD
4. clowns are also good
5. also on that note mr. mime is cute and they did him dirty in the detective pikachu movie
6. sparkledogs and deviantart stamps are fun people are just cowards


----------



## Dim

neoratz said:


> 1. marvel's kinda boring for me
> 2. unova was the best generation all around (sinnoh is still my #1 though!)
> 3. overly saturated colors are GOOD
> 4. clowns are also good
> 5. also on that note mr. mime is cute and they did him dirty in the detective pikachu movie
> 6. sparkledogs and deviantart stamps are fun people are just cowards


Gotta agree with you with #2. ?Oooooooh Black and White sucked because garbage Pok?mon?  ya let?s ignore the other 150+ Pok?mon. Also, it?s a poison type. It?s supposed to be ugly. Meanwhile they laugh their asses off to dumbass designs like Alolan executor/Persian because memes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I know I already made a post but I have a few more to list.

- I'm not much into the Splatoon series. It seems to focus heavily on online features, something that I'm not too fond of in gaming. However, I really like the inklings because they're cute!
- I like kangaroos from Animal Crossing
- Am I the only one who finds minor game updates to be a hassle? Because when you try to fix bugs in a previous version, another one would pop up eventually, let alone take up space in your console
- Onions are the best
- I don't like it when people shift most of their needs to technology such as paying your groceries, getting your digital tickets scanned for a concert, online shopping, etc. I know it can be convenient but seeing as how we can lose our valuables, sensitive information could be hacked and exploited and I don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I seem to like string instruments, but since the wind instruments include the pan flute and the ocarina, I would prefer the wind instruments. And I agree that recorders are instruments (I played a recorder in the 4th and 5th grades).



That's the thing, people think of recorders as the elementary school instrument that they have to play. They just think of it as a shrill children's instrument, and not something on the same level as a clarinet for instance. There was even a meme shared around with a picture of a recorder saying "Thanks adding nothing to my education" or something like that. Sadly, I somehow formed this mindset myself for a while (not to the level of the meme, but still). It strikes me as odd because I was so into the history of woodwind instruments and Baroque era music back then. There was no reason I should have thought such a thing.

They are so much more than the shrill elementary school instrument. They are beautiful woodwinds with a very distinct sound. Here's an example of a recorder ensemble playing a Renaissance piece originally composed for choir. It's so pretty.








> I also don’t think there’s any reason to end virtual console if they’re going to discontinue the Classic Edition consoles forever. I don’t get why they seem to lack love for the Nintendo 64 titles, but show love for the NES and SNES titles.



Even if they were continuing the classic consoles forever and they were always in stock, Virtual Console darn well should always be a thing. I actually think that the classic consoles are a waste. I get why people like them, but they are novelty items. To me, all I see is another system that needs to be plugged in. I have no room to plug anymore consoles in. Why do I need another system when the Switch can darn well play those same games? Switch *could* be a perfect all-in-one experience. A way to play all of your favorite classic titles in either handheld or TV mode. It can't be beat. But... Nintendo disappoints.

As for N64, yeah... For some reason I've seen a lot of hate for that era of consoles. Like people saying they haven't aged well. Meanwhile people are worshiping old NES games that are the very definition of outdated in both graphics and their clunky gameplay and save methods. This worship of sprite-based games is so silly.



> Here’s a question I have to ask. Why don’t you like the new species of the 7th Generation? Or do you like them, yet hate the gameplay?



Well #1. It's not necessarily the Pokemon designs (although Generation VII does house Incineroar, which I have hated ever since it was first leaked. But EVERY generation has horrible Pokemon. Yes, including Gen I), and #2. I've actually had this discussion with you before. I actually PMed you my disappointments with S/M sometime last year when you asked before. =P


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Envy said:


> Well #1. It's not necessarily the Pokemon designs (although Generation VII does house Incineroar, which I have hated ever since it was first leaked. But EVERY generation has horrible Pokemon. Yes, including Gen I), and #2. I've actually had this discussion with you before. I actually PMed you my disappointments with S/M sometime last year when you asked before. =P


I still have that PM (thanks super gold mailbox). And I see why it’s such a big deal. I know you hate the gameplay and the region, I’m just wondering if the new species and their stats were a problem.

Now if you did have to pick what generation was the best or worst solely based on the species (which includes stats, movepool, abilities, and designs), what would be the best, and what would be the worst? That’s where I think the 7th Generation is the winner and the 3rd Generation is in last place.

As for stuff like Wii u ports, NES homage etc, I believe the NES games, Wii U games, or any other games like that, they were only good for their platforms, not the Switch. If the parent system is done, those games are done. Even if the parent system was a failure.


----------



## Damniel

I really do not like Amiibos and DLC. I hate how gaming has become mainly add-ons like pls some of us are poor


----------



## Alienfish

Damniel said:


> I really do not like Amiibos and DLC. I hate how gaming has become mainly add-ons like pls some of us are poor



At least amiibo you can use with several games (most of them) and couldn't you save stuff on them? I think Skylanders is worse for that matter.
-

And yeah I don't like gen 7 either, but it's somewhat the game right now so kinda sucks lol


----------



## Tao

- Modern music is great, at least within the genres of music that I like. There's tons of good music I've found in the past decade and a lot of bands that I absolutely adore. The catch? I had to do more than stick the radio on in order to find them. Of course modern music is a bit crappy on the surface, 2010's music hasn't had enough time to pass that all the crap has been forgotten about. That's a big factor to why older music is viewed as so good, a lot of the crap has been forgotten about over time, trash has been filtered out, but I guarantee there was just as much rubbish during those decades.

- Saying that, 90's music is awful, at least in terms of what I'm in to. There must only be like 2 or 3 artists from the 90's that I like and all the older bands that continued through the 90's largely put out what I view as their worst albums during that period. I am a 90's kid but by large I don't think it was that great of a decade, most of the stuff I liked either being stuff from the 80's that hadn't died yet or stuff that happened right at the end of the 90's to the point where it's barely a product of the 90's at all.

- I don't have a favorite generation of Pokemon, but gen I + II are my least favourite. Whilst there are a few that I love such as Squirtle, Pikachu and (my for some reason favourite Pokemon) Pidgey, the first two generations of Pokemon are probably the worst as far as I'm concerned, talking about them as a whole since the first two generations were largely created alongside each other (hence things like Ho-oh being in the first episode of the show long before it was actually 'official').

The Pokemon are just so basic with a lot of lazy designs, the artstyle itself being so bare bones that there really wasn't much to a majority of the Pokemon. 'purple rat', 'a pigeon', 'purple snake', 'girl Kirby', 'blue bat', 'Pokeball with eyes', 'Pokeball with eyes but this time upside down'. Later generations may have silly concepts like 'ice cream cone' and 'bag of rubbish', but even Trubbish or Klefki has some sort of visual flair to them that even some of the more creative designs from gen I/II didn't have. From gen III onward, that's when the designs of Pokemon IMO started to really get creative.

Plus there's the over saturation of those generations, especially gen I, that likely puts me off them even more. They 'bring back' and 'pay tribute' to gen 1 with basically every single release in some form, raising the question of how exactly they are "bringing them back" when they never let them out of the spotlight in the first place. 

- The Nintendo Switch is kind of crappy. It has a small handful of really good games and it's nice to be able to play Mario Kart 8 when I get a spare 10 minutes at work, but I've never been so underwhelmed with a console before. Whether it's the oversaturation of indie games on the marketplace, the sheer volume of old ports/Wii U ports/bad ports or simply the minuscule amount of exclusive content...Then we get the battery life which is utter trash, internal memory is trash, it lacks an abundance of apps features and QoL things that even the friggin' 3DS had. Then add the typical Nintendo stupidity of docks (that connect to the TV) not being easy to buy separately, ridiculous prices for the controllers, trying to charge nearly 3x the price for SD cards simply because it has a Nintendo logo on them.

I fail to believe the Switch wasn't rushed out before it was ready with how underwhelming it is.



Sheila said:


> At least amiibo you can use with several games (most of them) and couldn't you save stuff on them? I think Skylanders is worse for that matter.
> -



For most amiibo though they barely do anything outside of 2 or 3 games, at most giving you "random worthless currency" in games where a character isn't specifically supported. In the case of something like Marina + Pearl amiibo, that's ?30+ to unlock 2 costumes in a single game with no guarantee that they'll ever do something 'unique' in a future game, at best giving you a random amount of rupees per day in a Zelda game alongside the mountain of other amiibo that do nothing special outside of like 1 game.

Plus the sheer amount of variations for some characters. There's like 11-13 Link amiibo, not including other amiibo characters from Zelda, yet there's only like 3 games where a Link amiibo specifically does anything worthwhile, and each different Link does something different, so you need to spend upwards of ?110-130+ to get all the stuff that's actually locked behind Link amiibo. Sure, I COULD (and have) just stick with the original Smash Bros version of the Link amiibo, but when the next game comes out and they hide stuff such as extra dungeons and difficulty settings behind a new variation of Link I (if I really want that content) still have to buy yet another Link amiibo, making the fact that I already have a Link amiibo pretty irrelevant. 

My unpopular opinion here is that amiibo are just awful, they're just expensive DLC that are often hard to actually get hold of...But I'll add alongside that I think Nintendo are as bad as companies like EA or Ubisoft in this regard, except people strangely give Nintendo a pass on charging ?10 for microtransactions simply because they come packaged in hard to find plastic shells.


----------



## cornimer

Envy said:
			
		

> ~In terms of Classical music, Romanticism is actually me least favorite era (very unpopular opinion among Classical people lol)



As a classical music student, same.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Damniel said:


> I really do not like Amiibos and DLC. I hate how gaming has become mainly add-ons like pls some of us are poor



To be fair, I don't really think hating DLC is as unpopular an opinion as you think. But that being said, I agree. I miss the days where I could just pop a game into my console and have the complete damn game right there, no need for extra downloads or DLC or nothing. DLC's fine when it's used to just add extra content in the game, but I see it being used a lot of the time as an excuse for games to be rushed out and heavily buggy so they can complete it with updates or DLC or something lazy like that. And yes, back in the day, there were still buggy, unfinished and incomplete messes of games, but there was more pressure on you if you screwed up, which was more of an incentive to release a finished and polished product because there was no patching or releasing DLC.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I agree amiibos are basically physically DLC but then again I guess you are free to buy them. Plus most of them look nice comparing to a digital picture. And you can choose whether to buy them or not I guess as for costumes *shrugs*


----------



## Mr_Persona

Hate cats
minecraft is dumb
not excited at all for AC switch
hate summer
Hate pizza

and there that's what I can only think of for now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Damniel said:


> I really do not like Amiibos and DLC. I hate how gaming has become mainly add-ons like pls some of us are poor



I REALLY REALLY hate the amiibo idea too for the games and yes some ppl are poor and they don't want to buy a stupid toy just to add something in games


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah idc for AC Switch or just whatever Switch either. Console is really expensive here for itself and yeah no not gonna pay more for internet and games.

Also, good shopping music is not that latest techno pop remix track. Been working in re-tail for almost a year now and let's say I'd probably shop more if you played some old soul or more calm music dude.


----------



## Leen

Some of my unpopular opinions ?\_(ツ)_/?

1. I am not a fan of some mainstream sitcom series like Friends and How I Met Your Mother. (I can't say I didn't try them)
2. Cilantro is gross -- it tastes like soap to me
3. Artists like Bruce Springsteen and The Beatles are supes overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

Leen said:


> Some of my unpopular opinions ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> 1. I am not a fan of some mainstream sitcom series like Friends and How I Met Your Mother. (I can't say I didn't try them)
> 2. Cilantro is gross -- it tastes like soap to me
> 3. Artists like Bruce Springsteen and The Beatles are supes overrated.



I generally dislike most modern mainstream sitcoms so yeah agrees.

cilantro is gross, at least the asian kind. mexican that go with tacos is alright.

bruce springsteen is alright but yeah kinda overrated.. i like beatles though!


----------



## lowaltitude

Leen said:


> 2. Cilantro is gross -- it tastes like soap to me



There's actually a gene that makes it so that cilantro tastes like soap to some people!! I have it too lmao


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

lowaltitude said:


> There's actually a gene that makes it so that cilantro tastes like soap to some people!! I have it too lmao



wait WHAT i thought it was just nasty and i was so confused as to why everyone in my family likes it... thank you for this

- - - Post Merge - - -

-billie eyelash is overrated and sounds like melanie martinez (so many whiny fans came after me on insta for saying this LMAOO)
-pineapple on pizza tastes really good imo. i understand that many don't like it and that's okay i just don't like being attacked for it
-minecraft as a game isn't cringy it's actually really relaxing and fun. love the xbox 360 version
-someone isn't a furry just because they draw anthro stuff. every time i share an opinion online ppl look at my art and go "you're a furry so your opinion isn't valid stfu" and call me disgusting s*** like an animal/dog ****er because i posted like 2 or 3 animal drawings, one of which was a commission i did for someone on here,,
-"cringe culture" in real in some cases but PLEASE leave little kids alone... like let them have fun as long as they're not being inappropriate/hurting anybody. im so sick of seeing kids quitting art and never drawing again because someone harasses them/makes fun of their art
-loli/shota is disgusting
-mr. beast needs more subs


----------



## cornimer

kiwi-strawberry said:
			
		

> -billie eyelash is overrated and sounds like melanie martinez (so many whiny fans came after me on insta for saying this LMAOO)
> -pineapple on pizza tastes really good imo. i understand that many don't like it and that's okay i just don't like being attacked for it



I agree with both of these. One of my piano students LOVES Billie Eilish Eyelash and keeps bringing in songs by her to learn and I'm like....why she's so boring and blah


----------



## mellachime

I really hate how people bash on music now a days, like music you hear on the radio, like I get it, its everywhere and maybe the lyrics arent to your liking, but acting like people who listen to them have bad taste or suck or are basic is really dumb.
ANYWAYS. pop music is good, fun to dance to too cause the beats and stuff is catchy. people can like music for just the instrumental and beat or lyrics.


----------



## toadsworthy

Mushrooms are literal forest trash. They taste and look absolutely disgusting, like licking forest floor


----------



## mellachime

toadsworthy said:


> Mushrooms are literal forest trash. They taste and look absolutely disgusting, like licking forest floor



this is such a good post especially with your icon and whole signature setup omg


----------



## toadsworthy

mellachime said:


> this is such a good post especially with your icon and whole signature setup omg



lol, yeah toads are friends not food


----------



## Dim

toadsworthy said:


> lol, yeah toads are friends not food


Speak for yourself   lol jk


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here’s another opinion of mine (with a backstory):

Not to long ago, I saw a video comparing Super Mario Odyssey to Super Mario Sunshine, and it got me thinking of which game is better. If you compare Sunshine to Odyssey and look at it one way, it looks like Super Mario Sunshine is rushed, broken, and cheesy in comparison to the 3D Mario game on the Switch. There’s a lot of rules and mechanics that make Sunshine ridiculously hard. If you look at it the other way, it’s Super Mario Odyssey that’s not as good. While people hate Sunshine for having so many blue coins, Super Mario Odyssey had even more filler missions (especially the ground pounding ones), as it’s a lot more repetitive and would wear you out. Apparently, the video followed the latter, and I seem to agree with the video.

Bottom line is - Super Mario Sunshine is better than Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, Sunshine will probably be the best 3D game if any. Not a fan of them that much at all but at least Sunshine is not overly annoying.


----------



## toadsworthy

I do agree that there was much more charm to the story of Sunshine than Odyssey. I remember the cut scenes from Sunshine and the plot way more than I ever watched the stupid talks between mario and wisp. Each new place seemed interesting and had depth in Sunshine too. Where as in odyssey it felt like they were trying to give us what we wanted.... and the collectathons were too much. I actually had a desire to 100% sunshine, but I never felt the need in Odyssey. Sunshine seemed more like what Nintendo was interested in doing rather than trying to make a new mario game to satisfy our mario lust for switch.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> I do agree that there was much more charm to the story of Sunshine than Odyssey. I remember the cut scenes from Sunshine and the plot way more than I ever watched the stupid talks between mario and wisp. Each new place seemed interesting and had depth in Sunshine too. Where as in odyssey it felt like they were trying to give us what we wanted.... and the collectathons were too much. I actually had a desire to 100% sunshine, but I never felt the need in Odyssey. Sunshine seemed more like what Nintendo was interested in doing rather than trying to make a new mario game to satisfy our mario lust for switch.



It’s kinda funny that back when Super Mario Sunshine is new, people were not happy with the game. Now they like it and want another game like it. Either way, it got more love than hate, but more hate than the other Mario games. But I seem to like it more than the other Mario games for five reasons:

1. Super Mario 64 is too small and simple. It was good for the time, but now it’s outdated.
2. Super Mario Galaxy was ruined by the linearity and gravity mechanic.
3. Super Mario Galaxy 2 was ruined by having an excess in sidescroller sections. It’s like it’s not an actual 3D Mario.
4. Super Mario 3D Land and Super Mario 3D World eere too much like NSMB.
5. Super Mario Odyssey had too much repetition, an excess amount of Power Moons, and collecting is a bit meaningless.

Since Nintendo is doing away with Virtual Console and the Classic Edition systems, I would hope for an HD Remake of Super Mario Sunshine (which should also come with gameplay improvements and voicing improvements).


----------



## KnoxUK

Pineapple on pizza is really nice!


----------



## Dim

Friends is an awful show


----------



## Alienfish

Nox said:


> Friends is an awful show



yeah agrees. i think sometimes you had to be like a 90s teen or something to like it but i think it feels really outdated and meh unless you had like the same type of ppl in the series to hang out with irl or stuff.


----------



## Leen

Sheila said:


> yeah agrees. i think sometimes you had to be like a 90s teen or something to like it but i think it feels really outdated and meh unless you had like the same type of ppl in the series to hang out with irl or stuff.



Yes! Also feel like if you weren't a straight white hetero individual, it was hard to relate to? As a queer POC, I had a hard time finding a connection with a lot of the jokes etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KnoxUK said:


> Pineapple on pizza is really nice!



Eyyyy! Another person for the pineapple pizza club! It's so underrated. I love pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Alienfish

Leen said:


> Yes! Also feel like if you weren't a straight white hetero individual, it was hard to relate to? As a queer POC, I had a hard time finding a connection with a lot of the jokes etc.



yeah i feel you. i felt the series were pretty stereotype with gender roles and it doesn't help that i can't stand 90s humor or aesthetic like that.


----------



## Leen

Sheila said:


> yeah i feel you. i felt the series were pretty stereotype with gender roles and it doesn't help that i can't stand 90s humor or aesthetic like that.



Yesssss! [insert clap emoji here] Going on that, every time someone asks me if I like Friends or if they make a Friends reference and I have a blank stare on my face, I'm always met with the reply, "OMG HOW CAN YOU NOT WATCH FRIENDS ITSSOGOOD". And them I'm face with the awkward reasoning of why I don't watch it or like it. "Beeecause it's a super conventional stereotypical sitcom about cis straight white people probs and I don't relate to it?"


----------



## Alienfish

Leen said:


> Yesssss! [insert clap emoji here] Going on that, every time someone asks me if I like Friends or if they make a Friends reference and I have a blank stare on my face, I'm always met with the reply, "OMG HOW CAN YOU NOT WATCH FRIENDS ITSSOGOOD". And them I'm face with the awkward reasoning of why I don't watch it or like it. "Beeecause it's a super conventional stereotypical sitcom about cis straight white people probs and I don't relate to it?"



yeah like all girl/boys are exactly like that and it's awesome? no.

yeah i admit imma white girl myself but i don't see the great in Friends or those 90s/00s series. I mean same reason Seinfeld sucks so hard is that white male humor "lol lets see who cannot fap for the longest time" like okay who cares.


----------



## Dim

Rawss x RaNoChill <3 hurrrr


----------



## Alienfish

Series like The Big Bang Theory or other series portraying people with asperger/autism etc. can go suck even harder. Like no that is not how 100% of the diagnosed population act or behave and not everyone is a tech/physics nerd with no love life etc.

1. asd's are not superpowers of any kind and a lot of the time it's more annoying when people don't even bother to understand you even after you tell them how you work and it's more in the way if anything.
2. we are not tech physics nerds, all of us. some might be but it's hardly representative
3. we are not empty of empathy, we just show it differently and unless something or someone is actually close to us emotionally regardless of relation we might not show it at all.
4. i admit we might have special interests and maybe like animals more than humans but yeah i'm honestly tired how we are portrayed. no we don't act awkward and start talking about fishes in front of everyone just cause or shout obscenities


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sheila said:


> Series like The Big Bang Theory or other series portraying people with asperger/autism etc. can go suck even harder. Like no that is not how 100% of the diagnosed population act or behave and not everyone is a tech/physics nerd with no love life etc.
> 
> 1. asd's are not superpowers of any kind and a lot of the time it's more annoying when people don't even bother to understand you even after you tell them how you work and it's more in the way if anything.
> 2. we are not tech physics nerds, all of us. some might be but it's hardly representative
> 3. we are not empty of empathy, we just show it differently and unless something or someone is actually close to us emotionally regardless of relation we might not show it at all.
> 4. i admit we might have special interests and maybe like animals more than humans but yeah i'm honestly tired how we are portrayed. no we don't act awkward and start talking about fishes in front of everyone just cause or shout obscenities



The placement of the laugh tracks at the frequent mention of science or nerdy things, reinforces that the existence of those is the punchline, taking shots at the viewer who likes that sort of thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The placement of the frequent mention of science or nerdy reinforces that the existence of those is the punchline taking shots at the viewer who likes that sort of thing.



Not entirely sure what you mean but I think those series are very single-handed when it comes to its existence and portrayal. I don't appreciate it one bit and there are better example of nerdy series.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sheila said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean but I think those series are very single-handed when it comes to its existence and portrayal. I don't appreciate it one bit and there are better example of nerdy series.



Left out some words at this hour, edited, goodnight. Also I miss the physical rewards Club Nintendo used to have. I remember many complaining about what was being offered. Of course if you compare their messenger bag to one you'd pay for, big difference.


----------



## Alienfish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Left out some words at this hour, edited, goodnight. Also I miss the physical rewards Club Nintendo used to have. I remember many complaining about what was being offered. Of course if you compare their messenger bag to one you'd pay for, big difference.



Yeah I agree laugh tracks are very annoying and not fun at all.

And yeah what I hated about CN was that they didn't had it everywhere so many people missed out still we got codes


----------



## Tessie

I think it's wrong to pierce a baby girl's ears. Its body modification without their consent just to put a gender badge on an innocent infant.

It's gross and causes unnecessary pain. Let a baby just be a baby without exposing them to the superficial expectations of whats considered feminine, attractive, or cute so early in life. Any parent who is willing to cause pain to their baby with possible risk of infection/scar formation in order make their infant's gender more identifiable is just gross.


and FYI I got my ears peirced when i was *two* months old where my mom told me i was bawling my eyes out and she was crying with me. why go through that lol. just so i can look more like a "feminine" baby? its just dumb and i tell my mom that lol. im 26 and i dont even wear earrings anymore, but i do have annoying hole scars on my earlobes that never closed.


----------



## Envy

Vampnessa said:


> As a classical music student, same.



Oh? I'm interested in hearing (er... reading) your opinion on the matter! Most classical music people are just huge on composers like Mahler, R. Schumann, Brahms, Mendelssohn, etc. and I'm just kind of like "Eh...". There's greatness in romanticism as there is everywhere else (I tend to like Tchaikovsky and Dvorak), but most of it just does nothing for me. I've seen someone describe it as "too bombastic" and they actually really put into words what I could never before.

Also, what kind of classical music student are you? I'm interested because I'm going for Musicology.



Alolan_Apples said:


> I still have that PM (thanks super gold mailbox). And I see why it?s such a big deal. I know you hate the gameplay and the region, I?m just wondering if the new species and their stats were a problem.
> 
> Now if you did have to pick what generation was the best or worst solely based on the species (which includes stats, movepool, abilities, and designs), what would be the best, and what would be the worst? That?s where I think the 7th Generation is the winner and the 3rd Generation is in last place.



I am a casual gamer. I don't care about stats, abilities, and that stuff besides what is so blatant that it effects playing through the main story of the game.

As I'm pretty sure I said in that PM, I'm not sure what was going on in Sun. The rival was always super easy to beat with laughable AI, but then you get to some other (important) trainers and they are super hard. Those battles made my Pokemon feel weaker than ever before in the series. Like Surf was a super powerful move in the past Pokemon games, but in Gen VII for some reason it was less effective not one-shotting Pokemon so commonly like it did in previous games. Sun felt so inconsistent to me in difficulty. That made it frustrating.

As for designs, I'm not even saying that Generation VII is the worst in that department. I think it has some really bad designs like Incineroar, but every single generation has bad designs, so I have a hard time ranking them. Although I think in the end my favorite generations Pokemon design-wise are Gen V and II. Funny as I don't even base Pokemon designs on whether I like a generation or not, but those two generations are typically what I call my most favorite.



> As for stuff like Wii u ports, NES homage etc, I believe the NES games, Wii U games, or any other games like that, they were only good for their platforms, not the Switch. If the parent system is done, those games are done. Even if the parent system was a failure.



Well, I'm not that strict in my thinking. In all honesty, having a bunch of the games I love on the Switch is an advantage, because it plays games so well in handheld mode, making it highly desirable to play/replay games when I wouldn't have done it otherwise. This is why I think the Switch not having Virtual Console is a terrible thing. 

What I have a problem with is when a system is _leaning on_ ports, which the Switch has done a lot of. It's biggest game out the door was a game designed for the Wii U, The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild. And big Switch fans oftentimes have a long list of these ports that they're playing all of the time and when they see someone like me who is thinking that the Switch doesn't really have much to offer for its own they think I hate Nintendo and "What games DO you even like?". Most of the games that are propping up the Switch I've already played and loved on the Wii U and PS4.

Now the Switch has Super Mario Odyssey and Super Smash Bros Ultimate. The other Nintendo Switch exclusives have been either outside of my interest (Splatoon 2), not too exciting (Mario Tennis Aces, Kirby), or...bad (Pokemon LGP/E).

2019 promises Animal Crossing and a real Pokemon release. We shall see.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'd like to think I'm not a furry for liking Digimon and the Thundercats.


----------



## StrayBluet

I hate the feel of velvet.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t like the feel of soft things like blankets when my nails are clipped.  Though I don’t know if this is an unpopular opinion or just me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the Nintendo princesses and Disney non-princesses (i.e. Alice) are better than the Disney princesses.


----------



## moonford

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think the Nintendo princesses and Disney non-princesses (i.e. Alice) are better than the Disney princesses.



Indeed, characters such as Rosalina and Zelda have much more charm.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> I am a casual gamer. I don't care about stats, abilities, and that stuff besides what is so blatant that it effects playing through the main story of the game.
> 
> I'm not sure what was going on in Sun. The rival was always super easy to beat with laughable AI, but then you get to some other (important) trainers and they are super hard. Those battles made my Pokemon feel weaker than ever before in the series. Like Surf was a super powerful move in the past Pokemon games, but in Gen VII for some reason it was less effective not one-shotting Pokemon so commonly like it did in previous games. Sun felt so inconsistent to me in difficulty. That made it frustrating.



Yeah I dislike Gen 7 so much but since it's the one where all events happen and most people own it you are basically forced if you're a collector to me. And yeah I hate that steep difficulty curve with everything except your rival sigh. Since when are your Pok?mon that weak..? And not to add with all the extra content in USUM that is just annoying trainers and **** rng with the wormholes with certain things.

Also honestly does the shiny charm help that much, for me I don't think so. Aside from said wormholes preset shinies and the red gyarados/b2w2 gifts I haven't found a wild shiny since Platinum. The rates are dumb and honestly that kind of odds/percent rng should be used. Like if it actually was that you had to hatch like 1-2k eggs, sure that I can do but if it's 1/4000 every time you hatch no thanks.


----------



## Moon Witch

i cannot stand the instagram brows make up trend. it needs to die immediately. contouring and highlighting can disappear too. unfortunately they all seem to be here to stay. thanks, kardashians.

i don't care for dogs at all.


----------



## Marte

? I don't like Lottie. Not the biggest fan of Isabelle either /: Too much hype, made me lose my interest
? People who feel the need to always bring negativity into things. Especially online (instagram, tumblr).
? My fetish. ijfhjfithhbfgoinjhoi
? Biker shorts aren't my cup of tea (I think thats what it's called)
? I miss the trends from early 2000, and would 100% wear almost everything if it came back into fashion 
? Teenagers who cuss _all. the. time._.
? Internet cliques scare me more than irl cliques, in my opinion they act better than others because they have people to back them up. + it's anonymous.
? I still use LOL and xD
? Loud music is a no from me 
? I love makeup, but never use mascara. I think it looks better without.


----------



## Alienfish

> ? Internet cliques scare me more than irl cliques, in my opinion they act better than others because they have people to back them up. + it's anonymous.



I wouldn't say scare but they are hella annoying especially when they act so nice to other and then pretend nothing's happened etc. :i

But yeah I agree.

Also yes make-up and food videos need to die.


----------



## Marte

Hehe, I mean the too-scared-to-say-anything-in-case-I-get-roasted-in-their-chat type of scared


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> Hehe, I mean the too-scared-to-say-anything-in-case-I-get-roasted-in-their-chat type of scared



Oh yeah that. Also I love when they aren't anon yet they never get banned lmao 

Anyway, I don't like Android-operated phones... they are most of the time ugly and I don't give a hoot about customization really.


----------



## Alienfish

Also people who complains about others smoking... Like just no you are just as whiny as anyone else and honestly I think there are worse things out there.

1. they are gonna sell the things as long as they get tax money and they can treat people
2. i think ppl know it's dangerous
3. edgy non smokers health people can be really annoying


----------



## moonbyu

I don't know how unpopular my opinions are but, here goes:

Grape Flavoured taste like cough medicine.
Brussels Sprouts are actually good. I don't know why so many people hate it.
Star Wars is kind of boring. Maybe it's just me.
Ketchup is gross.
Family Get-Togethers absolutely suck.


----------



## raeyoung

Puriin said:


> Grape Flavoured taste like cough medicine.
> Brussels Sprouts are actually good. I don't know why so many people hate it.
> Star Wars is kind of boring. Maybe it's just me.



I agree with these greatly. The last one, though: I do like Star Wars, but I can't watch any of the movies more than once unless it's been a really long time since my last viewing.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah SW is alright at least the three first(4-6) but yeah i don't get the fandom and people watching them multiple times.

yeah grape flavoured anything is gross although the fruit is okay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puriin said:


> Family Get-Togethers absolutely suck.



Yes they should be banned and I don't think why it's such huge deal to some family members -. -.


----------



## Lemonsky

Puriin said:


> Brussels Sprouts are actually good. I don't know why so many people hate it.


I like them too, they're tasty! I also wish we'd have them more often at home.


----------



## Alienfish

Also music reviewers who do it for money can go **** it because they always love on new indie folk 60s sounding pop and hate whenever something older do new stuff unless it's like a Beatles reissue


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I love my job and I am sad that I am leaving it


----------



## Alienfish

Idfldnsndt said:


> I love my job and I am sad that I am leaving it



Same, I love my work practice place I'm on now but I know I have to go because they can't hire people now. Also while it's sad I think I need something else than retail for a while...


----------



## Coffins

I dislike it when people use things like social awkwardness and mild mental illness to define themselves
I don?t like pizza on most occasions 
Coffee is terrible
Alcohol is disgusting and we train ourselves to like it


----------



## Midoriya

Coffins said:


> Alcohol is disgusting and we train ourselves to like it



Agree with this one immensely.  Even though I am able to drink it now, never had a drop and never will.

Also, I think cussing in general is overrated, even as an adult.  There are plenty of other words that someone can use to express whatever they’re trying to express without sounding cheap.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Coffins said:


> Alcohol is disgusting and we train ourselves to like it



I agree! After I turned 21 I had a couple drinks, but I could never get over how disgusting the alcohol made an otherwise-good mixed drink and just stopped buying drinks. Add to that that alcoholism runs in both sides of my family, and it’s just not something I’m interested in. I feel like I’m starting to drift away from my friend a little because she’s been making some pretty poor choices with alcohol lately, too.


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, alcohol can be alright if you can control it, but yeah not everyone can and I have full understanding for people not drinking it for various reasons. I drink but I've learned what I can drink and can't. yeah i had some fun red wine episodes so I have to be careful with that lol. And there are certain kinds I dislike so I avoid those altogether. Also it's kinda creepy with some adults drinking too much schnaps at holidays.

Also why are people complaining about cussing? Like it's nothing personal and sometimes you just need a bad word to let out the anger. Honestly idk if people do it all the time, better that than sounding like an old religious hag.

Aaand I don't get people who love their parents yet they write everywhere that they do like everything wrong in how to raise a kid. It's their goddamn duty to take care of you and if they can't they obviously can't and you don't need to love them still.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

- Alcohol is absolutely ecstatic
when you drink sophisticated sensitively made one
in right situation.
People who feel it disgusting just don't know yet the right one, which is sad.​
- Smoking cigar is okay
if with right manner.
People should learn where the tax that supports budget for welfare system is earned and what would happen if this all are lost from budget.
​
- Cussing is okay
It'd be even cute if it was with humor. I love it.
​
- Hypocritical sweetness creeps me out
The ones who have to put "*<3*" or "*x*" or "*o*" to _any_ sentence look hypocritically creepy in my eyes.
​
- People who bring up  their gender issue/sexuality to identify themselves are annoying.
You are okay as lesbian.
You are okay as gay.
You are okay as trans.
You are okay as non-binary.
Your sexuality is nothing special, and unfairness is nothing special, so don't speak it out loud, please.
​
- Cats are smarter than dogs
Had/have both, love both, but that's true.
​
Oh, well.


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> - People who bring up  their gender issue/sexuality to identify themselves are annoying.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Your sexuality is nothing special, and unfairness is nothing special, so don't speak it out loud, please.



YES THANK YOU. People who feel the need to bring it up every time and everywhere just to make em look like a special snowflake and think they deserve special treatment please no. Also when they go like "lol i hate cis ppl they suck and especially if they enjoy gay series" or whatever just no. And people who pull the privilege card game all day every day too... like okay if that only defines you I think there are other issues.

And yeah idc what you are, treat me nice and I'll treat u nice back. feel free to discuss what you are but don't do it all day every day and boast.
--

And yeah people need to learn about tax money... so should politicians for that matter.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sheila said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> YES THANK YOU. People who feel the need to bring it up every time and everywhere just to make em look like a special snowflake and think they deserve special treatment please no. Also when they go like "lol i hate cis ppl they suck and especially if they enjoy gay series" or whatever just no. And people who pull the privilege card game all day every day too... like okay if that only defines you I think there are other issues.
> 
> And yeah idc what you are, treat me nice and I'll treat u nice back. feel free to discuss what you are but don't do it all day every day and boast.
> --
> 
> And yeah people need to learn about tax money... so should politicians for that matter.


I know I shouldn't be laughing but. ig.


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I know I shouldn't be laughing but. ig.



I think I get what you mean but yeah those people are only annoying. >_> Like unless I plan to date you I don't care what you are really. If you have preferred pronouns tell me and we're done.


----------



## SublimeDonut

i hate hollywood movies and blockbusters wirth a passion. sure, there are exceptions, i love back to the future and anything with audrey hepburn in it, but these aren't recent. recent hollywood movies always feel so bland. forgettable. formulaic. lazy.  lacking of any sort of artistic integrity or original idea. and these days all that's being released are stupid superhero movies and utterly lazy remakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My favorite outfit for women and girls would be any outfit that involves a knee-length skirt. That?s why some of my female Animal Crossing characters always or usually wears skirts. If I were to get married, I would like to marry those who like wearing knee-length skirts, but that?s not a priority of who I would choose to marry.

At the other end, my least favorite outfit for women and girls would be any outfit that involves leggings as pants. I hate how this trend is very common in colleges and how they?re replacing jeans.


----------



## tae

cheese is absolutely disgusting. 
most dairy products are disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish

SublimeDonut said:


> i hate hollywood movies and blockbusters wirth a passion. sure, there are exceptions, i love back to the future and anything with audrey hepburn in it, but these aren't recent. recent hollywood movies always feel so bland. forgettable. formulaic. lazy.  lacking of any sort of artistic integrity or original idea. and these days all that's being released are stupid superhero movies and utterly lazy remakes.



Yeah or when they try to make a decent movie they kind of fail really good anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> At the other end, my least favorite outfit for women and girls would be any outfit that involves leggings as pants. I hate how this trend is very common in colleges and how they’re replacing jeans.



Yes, why even wear them, like just use stockings or socks or whatever with your pants or skirt smfh.

Sports fashion in general is pretty meh imo.


----------



## Tao

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> - People who bring up  their gender issue/sexuality to identify themselves are annoying.
> You are okay as lesbian.
> You are okay as gay.
> You are okay as trans.
> You are okay as non-binary.
> Your sexuality is nothing special, and unfairness is nothing special, so don't speak it out loud, please.
> ​




I was (and still am) good friends with a guy for about 6 months before I knew he was gay. It wasn't even him that told me, a mutual friend revealed it during a conversation thinking I already knew. It just never came up in conversation otherwise and he didn't make an effort to shoehorn it into one.


----------



## dedenne

Pokeclasher said:


> (time to spill the tea)
> 
> - I like YouTube rewind 2018



u what 

all my "unpopular opinions" are pretty popular but

-sparkling water can go die
-pineapple pizza can go die


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sheila said:


> Like unless I plan to date you I don't care what you are really. If you have preferred pronouns tell me and we're done.


Love you Sheila, hahahaha!



Tao said:


> I was (and still am) good friends with a guy for about 6 months before I knew he was gay. It wasn't even him that told me, a mutual friend revealed it during a conversation thinking I already knew. It just never came up in conversation otherwise and he didn't make an effort to shoehorn it into one.


Your said friend must be a person with good sense. And I think that's the normal sensible behavior.
I'm not hetero either, and I don't bother telling about it publicly or each time I meet someone - not hiding or anything, I just don't feel the need for it. My friends are fond of me not because I'm gay or hetero. They like me for how I am, I believe. Like you're friends with said guy because you like him and vice versa.
My sexuality only matters to a person who's gonna be in a romantic/sexual relationship with me and no one else besides myself, like Sheila's post above says it all.


----------



## Alienfish

^same yuki!

And yeah it's okay to be gay, trans, queer or whatever you define as but please don't shove it down my throat everyday. And yeah of course it's okay talk about it but honestly if you do it 24*7 iiiit's a bit annoying. also you're making yourself and community look bad.

and ig i define myself as bi/pan and such but i don't go shout it out loud every time i talk to strangers/friends and if ppl define me from that or dislike it they can go burn.


----------



## Marte

I forgot one.. I like low cut jeans 8)


----------



## Alienfish

Marte said:


> I forgot one.. I like low cut jeans 8)



that's defo unpopular with me haha. personally only time i care for butts it's if ppl are naked and we woohoo you know lol.

anyways, people who do things just because it's trendy or "who does x in 2019" etc. and can't think for themselves/doesn't read up on things. like, don't go vegan/vegetarian because it's "with the times" or ppl would think you suck because of it. read up properly on what stuff you need to eat and take to stay healthy and make your own decision.
--

Also when people ahte on (white) cis straight ppl. Like you don't know what other difficulties they might have and yet you claim they have privileges and are superiors etc. etc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> - People who bring up  their gender issue/sexuality to identify themselves are annoying.



It?s bad to bring up anything to identify yourself, not just sexuality or gender identity.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s bad to bring up anything to identify yourself, not just sexuality or gender identity.



Eh if it's that area it can be quite annoying because they do it all the time but if you mean like subcultures I don't mind.


----------



## Trundle

White bread is much better tasting than whole wheat/whole grain.


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> White bread is much better tasting than whole wheat/whole grain.



agree. plus i can't eat too dark wholegrain bread and such either or my tum will go haywire.


----------



## Marte

Yeessss, the "who does x in 2019" really gets on my nerve!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s bad to bring up anything to identify yourself, not just sexuality or gender identity.





Sheila said:


> Eh if it's that area it can be quite annoying because they do it all the time but if you mean like subcultures I don't mind.


Both true.

But what's weird bout those sexuality statement stuff is, 'cause we all have/get some kind of difficulty, but we don't say it out loud each time. Like, for example, I was in physical/sexual abuse in my childhood, and it did give me so much difficulty then and afterwards, both physically and mentally, but I don't put those stuff to say hello to people, like,

"Hello nice people! I'm a survivor of horrific violence! I'm proud of being a survivor and grateful of a member of amazing community!"

It does look... silly.
It's not only gender/sexuality minorities who has difficulty. Yet they say it out loud so often, it looks weird in my eyes, really. :c


----------



## Alienfish

^ikr.

and yeah i've aspergers and i got somewhat mentally abused when i was a kid but i don't let that define me too much and i don't write it around unless it's a serious discussion about it.


----------



## demoness

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> "Hello nice people! I'm a survivor of horrific violence! I'm proud of being a survivor and grateful of a member of amazing community!":c



that's a terrible thing to say, my day comes to an abrupt halt just thinking about it.  there's _literally_ violence being shoved in my face.   ...hold on, something's up

okay, i bet people who don't identify themselves sure are fun at parties.  wait, what

let me try this again.  the only way to really know yourself is to not name yourself.  huh?

okay something doesn't seem right

----------------------------

i never had a fondness for the late silver and early bronze age comics like most dorks my age point to as "before they were ruined." the writing since the mid-2000s is markedly more competent.


----------



## tae

idol is a bad song.
an absolutely terrible song.


----------



## Mink777

I don't believe you should stand up for what you believe. I believe you should stand up for what is smart.


----------



## glasspandabear

I think soda is disgusting.
I’ve always loved cartoons but have never been fond of anime.
Jambette is my favorite villager.


----------



## MasterM64

I think Social Media is voluntary invasion of privacy and very dangerous in many ways especially when you are with the wrong crowd and don't keep a realistic perspective.

*Reason behind my opinion:*
Due to being educated in computer science along with being familiar with how websites/databases and machine learning work, it is absolutely scary what power these companies have at their disposal and what sort of information they have access to (which could possibly be seized and abused by government or malicious individuals/entities)!  I also think social media causes a lot negative viewpoints and emotions for people because they typically only see the good stuff posted on social media which makes them feel/think that there not doing something right/having false impression about themselves even though realistically speaking everyone has a lot of the same life issues you do!


----------



## moonford

holidays suck

i don't like christmas

i don't like halloween

i don't like easter


but i'll always say "happy halloween/easter" or "merry christmas" because even though they aren't enjoyable for me anymore they definitely are for others, i've learned to appreciate that over time. 

i prefer keeping busy, keeps my mind off things and i tend to overthink everything to death so the holidays just grant more time for that.


----------



## LadyDestani

MasterM64 said:


> I think Social Media is voluntary invasion of privacy and very dangerous in many ways especially when you are with the wrong crowd and don't keep a realistic perspective.



Yes, I completely agree. I dislike social media and avoid it for the most part. Occasionally joining forums like these for specific interests is the closest I get, and even then I keep my identifying info private.

A few more of my unpopular opinions:

- I'm a female who doesn't like the color pink. I used to really hate it, but I've become slightly more tolerant of it lately. But I can still only take it in small doses.

- I can't stand ketchup. It doesn't taste good to me at all and actually turns my stomach.

- I also don't like pepperoni pizza. There are so many better toppings. Pepperoni is at the bottom of my list, just above pineapple...but that's a discussion for another thread.


----------



## Dim

I like Iris from the Pokemon Black and White anime.


----------



## Rasha

I.. admit I don't really like social media and I don't have a valid reason why so I absolutely despise myself for making the decision of not being more social and out there by being barely active and well, invisible. they just make me worthless and depressed most of the time, it's sad and pathetic but it's true. I'm an outcast and I hate it.


----------



## goro

brawl was better than melee actually


----------



## oath2order

goro said:


> brawl was better than melee actually



Melee certainly falls under the "elitism" bit of that fanbase.


----------



## Zane

spiders are cute
alcohol is boring 
I miss the pixel graphics in pkmn games  
avocado is gross.. Lol
oh and ruby/sapphire shouldn't have been remade


----------



## Aniko

I hate pasta.


----------



## satine

I cannot stand pizza unless it is Alfredo sauce, I just can’t do tomato sauce in general. The greasiness makes my stomach churn, and not in a good way, lol. I am NOT a fan at all of Pocket Camp. I think that matte coats on cars looks really trashy, just as bad as bumper stickers/decals. Jimmy Fallon makes me cringe. I don’t like Game of Thrones either lol. I thought I would have more to say here but I guess I’m coming up shorter than I expected to!


----------



## Aniko

Scrambled eggs on smoked kipper is super good, so is wasabi flavored potato chips or prawn crackers, and black licorice is the best thing in the world.

Also, cats are dumb  mine are...


----------



## Dim

goro said:


> brawl was better than melee actually


Best casual game of the series imo.


----------



## Alienfish

All smashes were good before the wii u one, that one was trash. Haven't tried SmUsh so not gonna go there.

mk8 is also trash and they added too much and they ruined old tracks like mad. especially the 64 ones.

also people who do things because it's with the time or "trendy" needs to get a life.


----------



## Akira-chan

I dislike movies. They are all predictable and too long. I only really like animated movies but they've been coming out with some meh to horrible looking ones so far. defo not a movie person.

some soundcloud rappers would ya believe it aren't that bad at singing. ether that or i have bad taste lmao. 

people who parade their mental illness like a badge or a quirk should be shunned. You can be happy about living with it and tell people "hey i manage to live an ok life despite having __" but it shouldn't the only thing you chose to define who you are. 

Dogs > cats, im p sure thats unpopular online or somthin. 

some rap is also good, some even delve deep into issues. people need to not just look at the people lazily producing the common songs. 

summer > winter and fall. I don't get why people love fall. 

I like veggies way more than meat, im not a vegetarian tho. I'd rather have some salad over a t-bone steak tho.

these are the ones i can think of any way lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I hate people parade especially mental/neuropsychiatric things like asd ones everywhere. NO ASPERGER IS NOT A FREAKING SUPERPOWER like jesus you were probably extremely lucky to have understanding people around you but you should know there are some like me struggling every day with parents who don't give a ****


----------



## Lemonsky

I like crocs and often wear them almost all summer.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Yeah I hate people parade especially mental/neuropsychiatric things like asd ones everywhere. NO ASPERGER IS NOT A FREAKING SUPERPOWER like jesus you were probably extremely lucky to have understanding people around you but you should know there are some like me struggling every day with parents who don't give a ****



Or like when people think of you as a weird other worldly being because you have something like aspergers. If anything I try to kinda hide it cause I don't want it to consume my identity.


Also people who revolve their life around their sexuality. Like all they ever talk about is how "bi" or "gay" they are. Idk I just think it's stupid to let something like that consume your entire identity.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I like Donald Trump's hair.It's like a trained animal that lives on his head.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Nunnafinga said:


> I like Donald Trump's hair.It's like a trained animal that lives on his head.


Whaaat



Rodney is the greatest & the most loving smug.
And I don't like "order form" thing, it's kinda silly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Akira-chan said:


> I dislike movies. They are all predictable and too long. I only really like animated movies but they've been coming out with some meh to horrible looking ones so far. defo not a movie person.



I agree that animated movies have lost quality. It’s not 2017 anymore, but I am still mad about the Emoji Movie. That movie is the biggest mistake in the animation branch and is so far the only animated movie to win “Worst Picture” in the Golden Raspberry Awards. But the Emoji Movie isn’t alone. Animation has made a downwards turn since 2004, with Foodfight, The Nut Job (and its sequel), Planes, Free Birds, and those Smurfs movies being other movies that prove this point. Right now, Disney, Pixar, and Dreamworks are making the right turn, but animation in general is getting worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> I like Donald Trump's hair.It's like a trained animal that lives on his head.



Trump has bad hair and really bad tweets.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Or like when people think of you as a weird other worldly being because you have something like aspergers. If anything I try to kinda hide it cause I don't want it to consume my identity.
> 
> 
> Also people who revolve their life around their sexuality. Like all they ever talk about is how "bi" or "gay" they are. Idk I just think it's stupid to let something like that consume your entire identity.



yeah same. i tell people if they ask about it but i dont go brag in anyway. if anything that **** hinders me more.

and yeah like "lol i hate cis straight ppl go die" and they think we are toxic. let everyone be what they want unless they are making a fool by saying i'm uncorn sexual and a orange monkey romantic of themselves.

love who you want and identify as whatever but dont go talking about it 24*7 and stop being offended so much


----------



## moonford

xSuperMario64x said:


> Or like when people think of you as a weird other worldly being because you have something like aspergers. If anything I try to kinda hide it cause I don't want it to consume my identity.
> 
> 
> Also people who revolve their life around their sexuality. Like all they ever talk about is how "bi" or "gay" they are. Idk I just think it's stupid to let something like that consume your entire identity.



i agree with both 100%

it annoys me but pride for the latter, i guess?


----------



## salty-

I hate the strangers with a passion. The movie is laughably generic, and the tagline that it was "based on a true story" is absolute bull. You're telling me that two people who died in a cabin under ""mysterious circumstances"" makes an interesting story, especially when you make it so the killers are apparently omnipotent beings who can basically pull a mike myers and suddenly just vanish? Ridiculous.
Most horror movies now a days, especially if based on real events are all garbage and horribly falsified to make it scary when in reality it makes it look generic. I got bored while watching the Nun, it was such a bad movie. I know the escape room movie is going to be stupid, just because it's a PG horror movie, and the only movie I've seen a trailer for that actually looks good is The Prodigy, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Alienfish

moonford said:


> i agree with both 100%
> 
> it annoys me but pride for the latter, i guess?



Yeah yeah should be proud of who you are I guess as long as you don't take it to dumb extremes like "lol im proud to be disabled pity meeeh" or "lolll i'm a proud monkeygender british pansexual muslim and i identify also as an unicorn" or whatever. Like please show respect to actual muslims or pansexuals etc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have another unpopular opinion.

I think Cartoon Network was better off airing crappy reboots like _Teen Titans Go_ than airing _My Gym Partner?s a Monkey_, _Squirrel Boy_, _Class of 3000_, _Johnny Test_, _Chop Socky Chooks_, the newer _George of the Jungle_, and live action shows.

I get that Teen Titans Go is such a terrible show, but I remember when I was a teenager, people my age has criticized the channel for airing the other shows I mentioned, not just because they?re Flash animated, but because of the subject and content of these shows. Some of the animated shows that premiered between 2005 and 2009 like Chowder and Camp Lazlo are great, but others are bad for all channels, not just Cartoon Network. And live action shows, it?s called Cartoon Network, not Live Action Network. Cartoon Network is only failing today because of the rise of online streaming, but Cartoon Network failed between 2007 and 2009 because of what they were airing at the time. It was also when they ended the Toonami airing block. It?s interesting that today, the people who believed Cartoon Network was going downhill between 2005 and 2009 are the same people that thought Cartoon Network is fine now (despite reboots), but were still angry over what was on at the time.


----------



## Aniko

Titanic and Romeo & Juliette are not the best love stories. 

It's more like horror stories where a lot of people died, and it's also showing the ugliness of humanity. For me, Romeo & and Juliette is about war and Titanic is about greed and arrogance.

Just the love stories have nothing special, it lasted like a week? Maybe even less? Young people are always full of passion and ready to die for it, but who knows what would have happened if they had survived? Maybe they would have got tired after a few weeks, months, maybe Jack would have run away with some entertainer and Romeo would have married a richer girl.

There were plenty of couples on that boat that were together for years, for the best and especially the worse that deserved more attention.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^^that

I don't get the thing with watching like several tv series online at once. Like do you even have time for anything else...


----------



## Trundle

Aniko said:


> Titanic and Romeo & Juliette are not the best love stories.
> 
> It's more like horror stories where a lot of people died, and it's also showing the ugliness of humanity. For me, Romeo & and Juliette is about war and Titanic is about greed and arrogance.
> 
> Just the love stories have nothing special, it lasted like a week? Maybe even less? Young people are always full of passion and ready to die for it, but who knows what would have happened if they had survived? Maybe they would have got tired after a few weeks, months, maybe Jack would have run away with some entertainer and Romeo would have married a richer girl.
> 
> There were plenty of couples on that boat that were together for years, for the best and especially the worse that deserved more attention.



Romeo and Juliet is referred to as a tragedy more than a love story. A love story is not entirely about love, either. All stories have more than one simple meaning or message. This is less of an unpopular opinion and more so people not knowing how to interpret film and literature.


----------



## PugLovex

Everyone is gonna come at me for this, but here I go:

-I think Marshal is overrated (oh god imma gonna die now that i said that)
-I dislike people who think they're "all that" (is this really unpopular?)
-I prefer new Taylor Swift over the old one (idk why)
-I like dipping cheese-itz in juice (plz send help T-T)
-My favorite villager is Cranston (my bff for life lmao)


----------



## Aniko

Trundle said:


> Romeo and Juliet is referred to as a tragedy more than a love story. A love story is not entirely about love, either. All stories have more than one simple meaning or message. This is less of an unpopular opinion and more so people not knowing how to interpret film and literature.



Although people still find that story really romantic whereas I see two families/countries sacrificing their children/youth.
And for the romantic part, being madly in love for a few days doesn't move me that much. It's too easy.

If you think about it, many people like love stories with a bad ending, with one of them dying in the end. "It's so beautiful...."
I don't know how seeing your significant other die is so beautiful but anyway... Once someone told me "it means they love them until the end"...Well they didn't have to wait long...Rose barely knew Jack, maybe one fart under the blanket would have killed that love in a second. They died before doing anything annoying, disappointing, before growing old, grumpy, fat and ugly.


----------



## lowaltitude

Back at it with more unpopular(?) opinions:

- Pok?mon Go is Bad
- American cheese isn't really cheese
- People who dedicate their entire life and savings to a band or artist need to grow up
- Just Dance is a good game to play with friends


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah Pok?mon GO is bad, or at least the newcomer fanbase when it started like 'omfg i loooove pokemon' so yeah what other games have you played lmfao.


----------



## Envy

I don't understand all this obsession with Isabelle. I don't dislike her at all, but she hasn't really ever stood out to me all of that much.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Super Smash Bros is boring


----------



## ali.di.magix

hmmm here's a bunch I can think of:

- I don't really like Nutella or the obsession over it. It's good, but it ain't that good.
- Same with bacon?? I do like it and eat it, but I wouldn't rave over it
- The Big Bang Theory and like shows drive me insane
- in fact all soap operas suck lol
- I like pineapple on pizza
- YouTube Rewind 2018 >> YouTube Rewind 2017, 2016; Rewinds went downhill from like 2015 onwards, the best ones were 2011-2013, like the first few that came out
- I'm not a fan of watching a lot of YouTube, so I guess I can't comment on rewinds anyway lol
- I don't like watching TV
- Not really a fan of Netflix either

I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> I don't understand all this obsession with Isabelle. I don't dislike her at all, but she hasn't really ever stood out to me all of that much.



Same, like she's definitely not my fave NPC. I guess meme and that she's acting weird makes her likeable for some though.

Also, Harvey and KK needs more love if anything. And Shep although he's a villager.
--

Also yeah I'm not a huge fan of watching streamers/youtubers/let's play videos and such, they just don't appeal to me and I'd rather sit and read about things without having some angsty teenager/20s person screaming in my face.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sheila said:


> Same, like she's definitely not my fave NPC. I guess meme and that she's acting weird makes her likeable for some though.
> 
> Also, Harvey and KK needs more love if anything. And Shep although he's a villager.
> --
> 
> Also yeah I'm not a huge fan of watching streamers/youtubers/let's play videos and such, they just don't appeal to me and I'd rather sit and read about things without having some angsty teenager/20s person screaming in my face.



The only lets play channel I got into was the old Game Grumps with Jontron and it was because they clearly didn't like each other.


----------



## Alienfish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> The only lets play channel I got into was the old Game Grumps with Jontron and it was because they clearly didn't like each other.



Yeah. I agree those Super Mario Maker guys were pretty fun because they lit cussed every five seconds at the stages because they were really annoying (gran poobear and that other guy was fun but some channel no pls die)


----------



## AccfSally

YouTubers who tried hard to be funny, usually using memes.
I find their videos really hard to watch.


----------



## Bluebellie

1. I hate music. ( I?ve thought I was weird because of this. But I searched it.... I have musical anhedonia.
*shrug* I also don?t like dancing but I think that?s because I don?t like music.


----------



## Cwynne

xSuperMario64x said:


> - High waisted jeans are the only good kind of jeans.



YUP but only if they're skinny/stretchy otherwise nOpe
-I dislike young children
-I don't like dogs
-I hate pizza and chocolate cake
-I don't mind cursing whatsoever
-I don't mind spiders but most insects terrify me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Also yeah I'm not a huge fan of watching streamers/youtubers/let's play videos and such, they just don't appeal to me and I'd rather sit and read about things without having some angsty teenager/20s person screaming in my face.



The only "let's play" channel I like is Game Grumps but it's more for the banter and the fact that I love their personalities over the actual gameplay


----------



## Hatori

I think I've got some of my own here:

- I'm not a fan of soda/pop/carbonated drinks, would prefer to drink cold water
- I love insects and arthropods such as beetles, centipedes, and spiders more specifically
- I'm not a fan of any cake or desserts in general, the only type I can handle is classic cheesecake and usually just one slice at that
- Not a fan of Star Wars, Disney, Harry Potter, or Superhero stuff like Marvel, DC, etc.
- I dislike ketchup with a passion, but I'm sure that's my own fault because I used to eat it like crazy when I was younger. I think I got myself sick of it after that


----------



## Alienfish

And yeah I'm not a huge Disney either, especially not with the recent decades of overly "family friendly" movies.


----------



## duckykate

Coffee sucks ass


----------



## Bosmer

Beer tastes disgusting. I tried different types and they all just taste the same, the worst I actually tried was coffee beer.. *shudders*


----------



## goro

i hate alcohol in general but i'm 15 and i have family issues rooted deeply in it so i'm biased 

goldfish crackers taste best when they're from the bags and not the boxes and ziplocs


----------



## lowaltitude

Hatori said:


> I think I've got some of my own here:
> 
> - I'm not a fan of soda/pop/carbonated drinks, would prefer to drink cold water



Gosh same. All I ever drink is water, can't stomach any carbonated drinks even though I used to love those as a kid.

More food takes:

- Anything chocolate flavored is a big nope for me.
- If you don't bother trying to close your mouth when eating, then please, don't eat at all. This goes for all people who are just gross with food in general. Kids I can accept, but if you're old enough to know what you're doing. Why.
- I love apples but I hate how fake-full they make me feel.
- Cake makes me sick.
- (Black) licorice is the *Best* imo.
- Cooking your own meals will always be better and more fun than getting takeout, microwave meals, or going to a restaurant.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bosmer said:


> Beer tastes disgusting. I tried different types and they all just taste the same, the worst I actually tried was coffee beer.. *shudders*



Have you tried the ones that are brewed in traditional old style at monastery, such as Chimay? -> *click me!

*
Also.

I don't want to get a villager that came through amiibo cards unless it's those 50s added by WA cards. If it's the latter I'd deal with it 'cause no other means to have them in NL. But as for the other ones that you could have by natural play, I don't want to. It makes me feel like I'm getting a cloned neighbor.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Here we go lol: 
- coffee is disgusting 
- tea is disgusting 
- alcohol is disgusting 
- water is tasteless and I don’t touch it by itself


----------



## Bosmer

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Have you tried the ones that are brewed in traditional old style at monastery, such as Chimay? -> *click me!
> 
> *



No I haven't tried those ones, though I have been told that belgian beer seems to have a better taste than english beer. Maaaaybe when I go to belgium I might give their beer a chance.


----------



## Bluebellie

goro said:


> i hate alcohol in general but i'm 15 and i have family issues rooted deeply in it so i'm biased
> 
> goldfish crackers taste best when they're from the bags and not the boxes and ziplocs



The rainbow ones taste better than the originals also


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> And yeah I'm not a huge Disney either, especially not with the recent decades of overly "family friendly" movies.



Not all of Disney?s movies, shows, or whatever is family-friendly, but just because something isn?t ?family-friendly? doesn?t mean it?s ?for adults? or ?not for children?. Some stuff, like Disney Princesses, Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and Tinker Bell are made for little girls. They are not appropriate for boys, teenagers, or adults.

Also, the Disney movies last decade (2000 to 2008) are very childish. Especially Home on the Range, Chicken Little, and Treasure Planet.


----------



## Alienfish

lmao i'm sure there are adults or boys who like hannah montana or disney princesses but k let's discriminate. And yeah the 90s and onwards are pretty meh I agree on that.


----------



## Stella-Io

I can't find the appeal in Attack on Titan. And I've watched quite a bit of episodes, I just can't see why people like it so much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are some unpopular opinions about this site:

1. The basic shop collectibles (like fruits and cakes) are among the best collectibles of this forum.
2. The ignore list feature should only be used if someone is being mean or rude to you or others. If they aren’t, and you rarely interacted with them, you have no reason to add them to your ignore list.


----------



## Stella-Io

Shouldn't #2 be a popular one? Or like, how you're supposed to use the ignore list? Makes me wonder how people actually are using it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> Shouldn't #2 be a popular one? Or like, how you're supposed to use the ignore list? Makes me wonder how people actually are using it.



If another member is a cyberbully, mass scammer, or some other kind of problematic user (such as a bigot, spammer, or whatever), and they haven?t learned their lesson, you can add them to your ignore list whether or not you interacted with them. If they personally wronged you, that?s when you can block them. But if you were the fault, you should consider improving. It should not be used if you simply disagree with them or because you don?t like their business deals in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> If another member is a cyberbully, mass scammer, or some other kind of problematic user (such as a bigot, spammer, or whatever), and they haven’t learned their lesson, you can add them to your ignore list whether or not you interacted with them. If they personally wronged you, that’s when you can block them. But if you were the fault, you should consider improving. It should not be used if you simply disagree with them or because you don’t like their business deals in the TBT Marketplace.



I agree like yeah there are some here who have been mildly rude but unless they would harass me or make serious attempts to ruin the mood here I usually don't block them, mainly because you can still see where they post. I think I only have two users on that list now for yeah hey been harsh.




Stella-Io said:


> I can't find the appeal in Attack on Titan. And I've watched quite a bit of episodes, I just can't see why people like it so much.



Same, I read a few volumes of the manga and for me it was basically adding every other manga stereotype personality and the story was pretty meh.


----------



## Tao

Stella-Io said:


> I can't find the appeal in Attack on Titan. And I've watched quite a bit of episodes, I just can't see why people like it so much.



I watched series 1.

I like the general premise, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired IMO. Not a series I'll be going back to.

Though I do like the theme song.



I view it alongside Sword Art Online as one of those anime that are popular moreso because it came along at the right time to be a lot of peoples first anime, rather than it being a genuinely fantastic show.


----------



## Alienfish

SAO honestly suck, only good thing from that is the Abridged parody lmfao.


----------



## babykas

I dont like big dogs.
I dont like smash bros. 
I think drinking should be illegal but weed should be legal.
I dont think youd should be able to begin transitioning younger than 21 (since ur still developing till then and can screw up puberty.)


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get the sweet potato hype, I think it's major blech. I an accept fries if they are drenched in salt but just eating large chunks of em instead of regular potato no.


----------



## Tao

Sheila said:


> SAO honestly suck, only good thing from that is the Abridged parody lmfao.



I still stand by the first episode was quite good...Then it took a total nosedive in quality immediately afterwards becoming a total waste of time and literally one of the worst things I've sat through.


----------



## Trundle

Sheila said:


> SAO honestly suck, only good thing from that is the Abridged parody lmfao.



I think 99% of the people who have watched SAO think it sucks haha, it's a meme at this point


----------



## Stella-Io

Sheila said:


> I don't get the sweet potato hype



YES sweet potatoes are GROSS. Why would anyone make a 'fry' out of it? Is it even truly a fry? I feel like it's a wedge of straight up sweet potato and served in a small plastic cup ew.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I typically don?t like anime in general, because the girls? skirts are too short (even shorter than the lasses? skirts in Pok?mon), it?s too mature, and I?m not interested in most of the stuff in there. I may be 25 (almost 26), but I don?t like mature content as I prefer family-friendly stuff.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Alolan_Apples said:


> I typically don’t like anime in general, because the girls’ skirts are too short (even shorter than the lasses’ skirts in Pok?mon), it’s too mature, and I’m not interested in most of the stuff in there. I may be 25 (almost 26), but I don’t like mature content as I prefer family-friendly stuff.


What amine have you been watching?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

babykas said:


> I think drinking should be illegal but weed should be legal.


H-how come;



I feel it so weird, that people in this forum don't feel it any questionable about selling villagers that's via amiibo card while they call out loud saying gaming company is a money-worshiper or whatnot. You sell villagers - "because I need tbt" - via card which you bought with real moeny - and get profit in virtual currency in the site? When scanning in the card doesn't cost you any effort in the game? Miracly wondrous thinking process to me. -_-


----------



## Alolan_Apples

babykas said:


> I think *drinking should be illegal* but weed should be legal.



They already did that before. It did not go well. When that happened, it didn?t stop people from drinking since alcohol was still popular at the time. Instead, they went to illegal taverns (speakeasies) to have alcohol when they couldn?t have it. Worst of all, it lead to an increase in organized crime - from mobs.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> YES sweet potatoes are GROSS. Why would anyone make a 'fry' out of it? Is it even truly a fry? I feel like it's a wedge of straight up sweet potato and served in a small plastic cup ew.



Yea like omg gimme regular potatoes or go home lol. Like ugh no I don't want ur potato apple sauce.

@Trundle true yet u see it everywhere but maybe cause it's a meme. But in general it shouldn't have happened
--

Also Superdry makes ugly clothes and they basically look like opposite "engrish" shirts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I typically don’t like anime in general, because the girls’ skirts are too short (even shorter than the lasses’ skirts in Pok?mon), it’s too mature, and I’m not interested in most of the stuff in there. I may be 25 (almost 26), but I don’t like mature content as I prefer family-friendly stuff.



Thanks for letting us know what kind of anime you watch lmfao.


----------



## lowaltitude

Alolan_Apples said:


> They already did that before. It did not go well. When that happened, it didn’t stop people from drinking since alcohol was still popular at the time. Instead, they went to illegal taverns (speakeasies) to have alcohol when they couldn’t have it. Worst of all, it lead to an increase in organized crime - from mobs.



I agree that making drinking illegal wouldn't work at all (and make matters worse), but in an ideal world, I too would want alcohol to be illegal


----------



## Alienfish

I don't want it illegal, but people should be respectful if people don't want or can't drink it. Also the advertising should be more modest, just like dumb online betting/casino ****


----------



## Alienfish

also pok?mon go is a flippin joke and i don't get the appeal at all.


----------



## dedenne

not an opinion but wow loads of people have opinions that arent even unpopular like this thread is basically share all ur opinions


----------



## Chicha

If you?re sick, stay home or see a doctor. Don?t go to social events, work, school, etc. it?s annoying whenever coworkers show up extremely sick bc then everyone else will catch it. I understand people want to pay their rent and bills, but if you?re struggling to do your work duties where you?re dazed or vomiting, then please stay tf home. It shouldn?t be seen as brave or loyal to come into work sick, it?s irresponsible. I hate this mentality of overworking yourself to the point it affects your health to be seen as a ?good worker?.

It?s also annoying af whenever you go to family dinners and people are sick. Just cancel or postpone, we will all understand. I?ve had a family dinner earlier this week where 3 folks were sick. You couldn?t even have a conversation with them bc they?re all falling asleep and coughing. Willingly subjecting others to your sickness is selfish. Ugh!!

Guess who ended up being sick for 3+ days afterward? >:///


----------



## Alienfish

^yes! i mean dont go to a gathering if u have stomach flu or **** you will give it to everyone (one of my uncle's family one new year and we all got sick lolllll)


----------



## Nunnafinga

-I have actually heard of a snozzberry

-To all the flat earthers:The earth is round.There are pictures.

-Kliff Kingsbury was not hired by the Arizona Cardinals because he is white.

-I like Marshal.

-I don't like the current generation of Playstation or Xbox.

-Everybody's got something to hide except me and my monkey.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i like marshal too even if he's a bit overrated villager...and yea same @ ps and xbox


----------



## Marte

I think the movie is almost always better than the book


----------



## Giddy

I never had Club Penguin when it was around and never really understood why people liked it so much - cannot be asked to look it up - 

I also second the idea that if you're sick, stay at home. My college was actually hoping people who had a 'little' sickness to come in anyway - think it stated it in the planner. Like that is just going to continue passing around and people are not gonna get stronger that way, it can actually make the illness stronger instead. I had also hated how they would moan about my attendance about how much I've been ill over the term. 
People get sick, it's a thing. It gladly doesn't kill anyone.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah idk why people are so cray about CP.. like yeah their absurd kid-friendly filter is hilarious but... okay aside from that?

Also 90s is not a nice fashion trend, it's ugly and tacky as hell and if it comes back ever again I'm moving. Also most music from that decade is cray being born in 91 lol. Yeah there are some good non-western-mainstream tunes but yeahhh.


----------



## LadyDestani

Okay, so I know I'm about to speak blasphemy, but...I didn't like Cowboy Bebop. There was so much hype around it and everyone insisted that I watch it, even though it's a genre that doesn't usually appeal to me. I finally gave it a chance and I was bored to tears. I didn't feel any connection to the characters, so I didn't care what happened to them. The only characters I kind of liked were Ed and Ein, and they weren't in it enough. It had it's moments, but as a whole I just don't understand the hype.

The soundtrack, on the other hand, was amazing.


----------



## Aniko

I don't like cheese cake that much... same for Red Velvet cake, I don't get what is special about it apart they maybe used lot of cochinillas for the color.


----------



## Giddy

LadyDestani said:


> Okay, so I know I'm about to speak blasphemy, but...I didn't like Cowboy Bebop. There was so much hype around it and everyone insisted that I watch it, even though it's a genre that doesn't usually appeal to me. I finally gave it a chance and I was bored to tears. I didn't feel any connection to the characters, so I didn't care what happened to them. The only characters I kind of liked were Ed and Ein, and they weren't in it enough. It had it's moments, but as a whole I just don't understand the hype.
> 
> The soundtrack, on the other hand, was amazing.



I'm actually trying to watch Cowboy Bebop, but I am not a space type of person, I really can't get into shows that evolve around space, so I can understand a bit. I dare say I'm interested in one or two of the characters but that's about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like empty houses (like when we are about to move out or when we’re about to move in).


----------



## honeyaura

I don't like watermelon, or melon of any kind. Same with bolagna. I'm always questioned by my friends whenever this comes up, especially since my bf loves bolagna.


----------



## Alienfish

I like water melons somewhat but yeah all other ones are gross.

Also i don't think multiplayer is the most important aspect of the game like, every whining add multiplayer to a perfectly fine single game... I guess I'm not much into multiplayer gamer culture unless it's sitting with your friends in a sofa and do it IRL but yeah honestly...


----------



## demoness

honeyaura said:


> I don't like watermelon, or melon of any kind. Same with bolagna. I'm always questioned by my friends whenever this comes up, especially since my bf loves bolagna.



i mean who knows what it's made of besides random meat scraps.

like, bologna is mondo baloney, y'know


----------



## Joy

I don't think BTS is as great as everyone (kpop fans) makes them out to be.


----------



## Stella-Io

Aniko said:


> I don't like cheese cake that much... same for Red Velvet cake, I don't get what is special about it apart they maybe used lot of cochinillas for the color.



I love cheesecake, but velvet yeah I don't understand why it's so desirable. I heard it's just chocolate cake dyed red. I love chocolate cake, but I can't make myself like velvet.


----------



## Akira-chan

this might kill some nostalgic people for it but....

the n64's controls and overall 3d graphics are so bad and have aged like milk. I don't understand how anyone can deal with them in today's modern world. Mario 64 is just so... meh. 


also early GC Games with that cursed inverted cam can die out thanks


----------



## Aniko

Stella-Io said:


> I love cheesecake, but velvet yeah I don't understand why it's so desirable. I heard it's just chocolate cake dyed red. I love chocolate cake, but I can't make myself like velvet.



I like Japanese cheese cake actually, but moderately. The red velvet I tried didn't even taste like chocolate, it tasted like nothing. I was super disappointed I was expecting something like raspberries.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah velvet doesn't taste like chocolate to me. Maybe not to anyone? Might be the dye or maybe I was told wrong. Japanese cheesecake thou omg gotta try now.

I remember my first time tryin velvet I was like "This? This is what people love so much? It isn't even good."


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> this might kill some nostalgic people for it but....
> 
> the n64's controls and overall 3d graphics are so bad and have aged like milk. I don't understand how anyone can deal with them in today's modern world. Mario 64 is just so... meh.
> 
> 
> also early GC Games with that cursed inverted cam can die out thanks



I like some 64 games like mario kart 64 which is actually my fave and the first smash but yeah super mario 64 is real bad. also the 64 zelda game like how do you even play lmao


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Stella-Io said:


> Yeah velvet doesn't taste like chocolate to me. Maybe not to anyone? Might be the dye or maybe I was told wrong. Japanese cheesecake thou omg gotta try now.
> 
> I remember my first time tryin velvet I was like "This? This is what people love so much? It isn't even good."



Pretty sure fancier red velvet confections are meant to be paired with a cream cheese icing. I still prefer chocolate, vanilla or a fruit flavor if I have something like a cupcake. I don't think I've had a cannoli before.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Pretty sure fancier red velvet confections are meant to be paired with a cream cheese icing. I still prefer chocolate, vanilla or a fruit flavor if I have something like a cupcake. I don't think I've had a cannoli before.


Cannoli. Feels nostalgic.

However.
I dislike the "lmao".


----------



## Runaburezu

Virtual Boy is cool
I like Nickelback
fortnite, pubg, cs:go, etc. all stink and I refuse to even touch them out of principle
Pokemon GO is killing the franchise and they need to stop pandrting to casuals
Microsoft ruined console gaming.


----------



## Stella-Io

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Pretty sure fancier red velvet confections are meant to be paired with a cream cheese icing. I still prefer chocolate, vanilla or a fruit flavor if I have something like a cupcake. I don't think I've had a cannoli before.



All the velvet cakes I've had are iced in cream cheese. I like cream cheese icing, but I don't really like velvet cake. I mean, icing a velvet cake in anythin but cream cheese is like icing a carrot cake with buttercream, it's absurd pay no mind my bakery talk


----------



## radical6

sriracha, franks red hot sauce, and tabasco are not spicy and if u find them spicy youre weak


----------



## Alienfish

Runaburezu said:


> Pokemon GO is killing the franchise and they need to stop pandrting to casuals
> Microsoft ruined console gaming.



Yeah, GO is a freaking joke and they should have just kept doing 3ds/wii u/switch things instead that are real. People can wait, js.

And yeah microsuave is a joke nowadays too


----------



## Alolan_Apples

radical6 said:


> sriracha, franks red hot sauce, and tabasco are not spicy and if u find them spicy youre weak



I guess I am weak then. I don’t handle spicy foods well (except for Popeye’s spicy chicken and anything with curry).


----------



## Alienfish

radical6 said:


> sriracha, franks red hot sauce, and tabasco are not spicy and if u find them spicy youre weak



depends on what spiciness it is. if it's like idk mexican spicy food or stuff i can handle it but i'm not a fan of like thai dishes or that kind of spicy things.


----------



## Antonio

Just because someone wants to kill themselves doesn't mean you should tell them to stop. Maybe life is ****ty for them and you can keep on telling them it will get better and better but in reality, those are just words. Words are useless. You can keep telling yourselves that and try to improve but life always stays the same. Maybe he/she doesn't want to live. Maybe I don't want to be around to suffer. 

If people can be pro-choice and allow people to decide on what they want to do with their bodies then maybe we should allow people to just end their lives. I'm pro-choice btw, just making a comparision.

Edit: I'm not talking about killing myself or anything, I'm just depressed and this came to mind.


----------



## AccfSally

I can't stand headcanons, especially when it's coming from Tumblr or any sort of Social Media site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may sound like an outcast, but here I go...

The worst character in Smash is Villager. That’s also the character I do not want to lose to. I did like Villager from Mario Kart, but not from Smash.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't support those so called "animal rights activists" of any sorts. They are just violent people terrorizing randoms because they eg. have a meat farm or breeds rabbits for non-fur reasons and whatever and basically brainwashes people to join them. I don't support violence like that and if you want people to have their lives destroyed just because "lol furs suck" or you are a violent vegan you can burn.

Yes I try to eat more vegan as parts of being healthy and sure some animal businesses are very shady especially in other countries but I don't even dream of setting someone other's animals on fire or being violent to people I don't even know because of that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Alolan_Apples said:


> I may sound like an outcast, but here I go...
> 
> The worst character in Smash is Villager. That’s also the character I do not want to lose to. I did like Villager from Mario Kart, but not from Smash.



He actually counters Piranha Plant quite well.


----------



## Alienfish

People who wants english dubs in Japanese games for some damn reason. a) they never sound good and makes me wanna throw the system off a cliff b)if you can't read when it's a large part of the game maybe try playing something easier. sorry if you get distracted by a story driven game and think it's cool to complain for that no c) those games are not for kids so i think the devs at least presume you can read and understand the game if you're of age.

now if companies could do good dubd I wouldn't mind, but they a lot of the time sounds like the old sailor moon **** dub when they try. at least do it seriously or just ignore those lazy ass complaining people.


----------



## Croconaw

I hate coffee. I also love country music.


----------



## Buttonsy

Ham looks repulsive. And I'm saying this as someone who is no longer a vegetarian and loves quite a lot of types of meat.


----------



## Alienfish

Buttonsy said:


> Ham looks repulsive. And I'm saying this as someone who is no longer a vegetarian and loves quite a lot of types of meat.



Ham is disgusting imo most of the times. So is most pork meat, so I understand people who don't eat for religious or vegetarian/vegan/other reasons


----------



## Bread Kennedys

AccfSally said:


> I can't stand headcanons, especially when it's coming from Tumblr or any sort of Social Media site.



Agreed, to an extent. I wouldn't say I can't stand them as I've seen worse, but I typically don't like them, although I'm willing to ignore it and go on about my day. What really annoys me though, is when people act like their headcanon is 100% canon and true and anyone who disagrees with it is dumb. Like **** off, that's not how it works. 

I feel the same way about ships. You can ship Adam Taurus from RWBY and Reaper from Overwatch all day long if you want, but don't act like just because you ship it, it's automatically canon and anyone who disagrees is a terrible human being. Also, while we're talking about shipping, shipping real people is kinda weird and I really don't understand it.


----------



## Alienfish

^shippers are kinda creepy so yeah I agree esp with random crossovers most people aren't into so they are like oh yeah cool bois lol

Real people fanfictions are kinda gross at least those that goes nuts with real people being lizards having woo-hoo. I can appreciate some good idol shonen ai though..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Brave Little Toaster is better than any movie in the Toy Story trilogy.


----------



## tumut

I like wearing moist socks..squishy


----------



## Trundle

tumut said:


> I like wearing moist socks..squishy



Gonna have to stop you right there


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

tumut said:


> I like wearing moist socks..squishy



Sir this is not an unpopular opinion this is the eighth deadly sin


----------



## Bcat

ok fine I'll join in:

Supernatural was better before they added in the angels and the apocalypse stuff. I liked it better when it was just monster of the week.


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sir this is not an unpopular opinion this is the eighth deadly sin



Good way of getting foot or toenail fungus too (which is absolutely no fun at all to get rid of especially the latter)! :/


----------



## Antonio

tumut said:


> I like wearing moist socks..squishy



how do you make them moist


----------



## PunchyTheCat

cars 2 actually wasn't that bad


----------



## Tao

Antonio said:


> how do you make them moist



Pee on them.


----------



## Aniko

White chocolate is not that good.


----------



## Stella-Io

Aniko said:


> White chocolate is not that good.



Agreed. Neither is dark chocolate.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Stella-Io said:


> Agreed. Neither is dark chocolate.



I'm normally not a fan but Russel Stover make a seasonal egg shaped treat that puts a thin dark chocolate shell over some nice maple cr?me fluff, that one is quite nice. Not quite marshmallow texture.


----------



## Mayordaisy

_I think kpop is better than pop_


----------



## tumut

Mayordaisy said:


> _I think kpop is better than pop_



Kpop is literally pop music.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I hate blueberries.


----------



## tumut

Pewdiepie isn't funny and just pushes whatever the current meta of normie memes exist.


----------



## Alienfish

Aniko said:


> White chocolate is not that good.



This.

Too sweet and bad for you. Dark is the best.
--
Also yeah I prefer having an mp3 player rather than having stuff on iphone or use streaming stuff


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay okay, I've got one that people might dispute over.

ACC's profile options are (overall) better then TBT's profile options for these reasons:
The ability to enter multiple towns
The ability to enter multiple 3DS FCs
The ability to type a long as heck bio

While TBT's profile page does have more options, I find that I don't need those options. Nor do they seem entirely used. Other then that they're similar.


----------



## Stalfos

Nintendo should just get rid of Waluigi. He's just a boring version of a character that wasn't very good to begin with. And the memes where never funny. Ever. Most overrated character of all time. I hope he never makes it into Smash.

(Phew. I'm glad there aren't downvotes on TBT. lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nintendo should just get rid of Waluigi. He's just a boring version of a character that wasn't very good to begin with. And the memes where never funny. Ever. Most overrated character of all time. I hope he never makes it into Smash.

(Phew. I'm glad there aren't downvotes on TBT. lol)


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Erm don't think blueberries are popular to begin with though. For my unpopular opinion I hate coffee and think it's overrated.


----------



## honeyaura

I don't like melon of any kind. I really want to though, it looks so satisfying on shows! Like smashing a watermelon and everyone taking a piece. <3


----------



## Alienfish

Watermelon is alright but yeh I hate like all other melons because they are too sweet and rubber-chewy


----------



## Akira-chan

Everytime i hear about Jojo's BA i just roll my eyes. Its so overrated and everyone around me seems to like or obsess over this damn anime. I just don't get the hype. It's so annoying. It's even worse when they won't stop calling things a jojo reference, even as a joke.

jojo more like no no


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> Everytime i hear about Jojo's BA i just roll my eyes. Its so overrated and everyone around me seems to like or obsess over this damn anime. I just don't get the hype. It's so annoying. It's even worse when they won't stop calling things a jojo reference, even as a joke.
> 
> jojo more like no no



Well it has some cool characters but unless i find the manga cheap I probably wont bother. Also the fact that it's over 30 years old and ppl dont read or watch it til like bruh


----------



## Stella-Io

JJBA is over 30 yrs old? WAT?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Stella-Io said:


> JJBA is over 30 yrs old? WAT?



Yeah, the manga's pretty old. Phantom Blood (the first part of the manga) dates back to 1987, when manga such as Dragon Ball and Fist of the North Star were still relatively new. It only became super popular recently thanks to a very faithful anime adaptation.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> JJBA is over 30 yrs old? WAT?



Yeah as stated above.I've been curious about it but never found it cheap physical so yeah never got around unfortunately.


----------



## tumut

The U.S. should re-colonize Britain and teach them how to talk normal


----------



## mnm

Bacon is disgusting. Cow's milk is disgusting. Steak is way too hard to chew and overrated. The only good meat is chicken, IMO, and it was pretty much the only meat I ate before I went vegan. Also, the fried part of fried chicken is disgusting. Don't @ me.


----------



## honeyaura

This grosses out my friends, but I dip my fries in my shakes/ice cream.

First time I did this was with my grandmother at Steak n' Shake maybe 4+ years ago, and the waitress caught it and joked that it's something a pregnant woman would do. I never heard the end of it that day.


----------



## Daisyxo

- Paying a subscription for access to online gaming is stupid (Nintendo Switch Online, Playstation Plus)
- Consoles are terrible money sinks and overpriced for what they are
- The texture of ground beef is so terrible it makes me gag
- The Wii-U was cool
- Pokemon starters have been incredibly lack luster for the past 17 years, each generation having 2 okay starters and one really stupid looking one
- Generation 4 Pokemon was amazing
- Wearing weird and bold makeup is really cool
- Mayo, ketchup and any salad dressing other than Hidden Valley Ranch are disGUSTING
- V for Vendetta is a good movie
- Guardians of the Galaxy sucks
- I really dislike small dogs
- The name James is super attractive
- Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is the homestuck of anime


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My favorite South Park characters are the Member Berries. They are cute, but evil.


----------



## michealsmells

I genuinely enjoy Sun/Moon and kind of hate X/Y and everyone thinks I'm insane for that.

I also unironically listen to both new and old Vocaloid just for the heck of it??


----------



## Stella-Io

tumut said:


> The U.S. should re-colonize Britain and teach them how to talk normal



Yes, just cause they have too many terms like 'wanker'. The heck is a wanker?



mnm said:


> Bacon is disgusting. Cow's milk is disgusting. Steak is way too hard to chew and overrated. The only good meat is chicken, IMO, and it was pretty much the only meat I ate before I went vegan. Also, the fried part of fried chicken is disgusting. Don't @ me.



What about seafood? Did you eat it or find it gross?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> Yes, just cause they have too many terms like 'wanker'. The heck is a wanker?



I was about to quote him earlier about how they define the word “pants”. It’s weird that it means “underwear” in the UK. But it’s more of a joke if I suggest correcting their slang or dialect.


----------



## Stella-Io

So, if pants is underwear, then what is actual pants called?

They're called wankers jk, I think wanker is their word for idiot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> So, if pants is underwear, then what is actual pants called?



The formal term - trousers. While we call that pants, they call that trousers.

How did I know about their vocabulary? I used to play Little Big Planet, which is made by Media Molecule, a British game developer. Even in the American version of LBP, the language is the same as it is in England, and I used to play LBP all the time. I also used to go to LBP Central, which has a large British fanbase, which is unsurprising.

The good thing about that, LBP wasn’t Americanized like most foreign media when it made its way to the US.


----------



## Alienfish

Daisyxo said:


> - Paying a subscription for access to online gaming is stupid (Nintendo Switch Online, Playstation Plus)
> - Consoles are terrible money sinks and overpriced for what they are



Yes yes yes why would you pay even more for overpriced games and console and now internet.

Also yeah pork meat is blech


----------



## Lemonsky

Me considering Dr. Pepper my favorite kind of soda seems to be an unpopular opinion among my friends.


----------



## mnm

Stella-Io said:


> What about seafood? Did you eat it or find it gross?



Yeah, I always forget about seafood when talking about meat for whatever reason. I liked shrimp, salmon and some tilapia, but that was pretty much the extent of it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Lemonsky said:


> Me considering Dr. Pepper my favorite kind of soda seems to be an unpopular opinion among my friends.



Dr. Pepper is also my favorite and pretty much the only kind of soda I drink, unless it's not available.

I don't like any kind of seafood. I think it tastes awful. And I don't really like meat in general. I'm not a vegetarian anymore (I was for over a decade but stopped for numerous reasons that I won't go into), but I never cared much for the taste of meat and I keep it as minimal a part of my diet as possible. I love veggies!


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah most sea food are yuck, so is most fish except like fish n chips and salmon p much lol

and yeah i only eat animal stuff for the b12 vitamin ****, dont wanna pop even more pills.


----------



## carackobama

I’ve never liked the taste of red meat (steak, meatballs, burgers etc) and bacon even before becoming vegetarian


----------



## duckyducky

Roller coasters are not fun!! Neither are 80% of all amusement park rides. 

The best ride is the Buzz Lightyear one where you go around and shoot things like a SOPHISTICATED person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

duckyducky said:


> The best ride is the Buzz Lightyear one where you go around and shoot things like a SOPHISTICATED person.



But it’s no better than Toy Story Midway Mania.


----------



## duckyducky

LOL you got me there!!


----------



## Alienfish

I honestly don't get the Nuzlocke hype at all, I'm a collector and I don't need more "challenge" from a Pok?mon game.


----------



## princepoke

pancakes and cakes and cupcakes are disgusting
im not usually against anything too much but honestly these three goods are only barely tolerble bc of whatever u top em with, and even then often times taste bad


----------



## Midoriya

Sheila said:


> I honestly don't get the Nuzlocke hype at all, I'm a collector and I don't need more "challenge" from a Pok?mon game.



Meh, I think people just like to challenge themselves in different ways.  Some like to competitively battle, others like to complete the Pok?dex, and still others like doing Nuzlocke challenges.

Major unpopular opinion here, but I really don’t like the abbreviation “ily”.  I would rather someone write out “I love you” than saying “ily”.  If someone ever types “ily” and directs it towards me in the future I’ll just respond with “really really!”


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah but yeah I never got the point on throwing it all away and restarting, release etc. whatever **** lol. if u want a challenge make a team of 6 raticates lol


----------



## piichinu

ok, this might be offensive, but i think being short isnt a nice look on both men and women (unpopular about women, i have seen lots of people say short girls are cute. ik that's the popular opinion for men). i dont come from a super tall family but i lived a pretty sheltered life and most of the time i saw people with average or above average height, and now that i'm in college i see lots of people and when i see someone short in person it freaks me out. like if theyre sitting down and stand up suddenly it surprises me every time. i am getting used to it i think. im not trying to offend anyone though and u have a right to exist and love ur height regardless of my opinion...anyway...........


----------



## duckyducky

Ariana Grande is annoying


----------



## mnm

duckyducky said:


> Ariana Grande is annoying



Her fans are even more annoying, IMO.


----------



## honeyaura

piichinu said:


> ok, this might be offensive, but i think being short isnt a nice look on both men and women (unpopular about women, i have seen lots of people say short girls are cute. ik that's the popular opinion for men). i dont come from a super tall family but i lived a pretty sheltered life and most of the time i saw people with average or above average height, and now that i'm in college i see lots of people and when i see someone short in person it freaks me out. like if theyre sitting down and stand up suddenly it surprises me every time. i am getting used to it i think. im not trying to offend anyone though and u have a right to exist and love ur height regardless of my opinion...anyway...........



No worries, you have a right to your opinion...

----



I feel uncomfortable with makeup on. Everyone looks so nice with makeup on, but everytime I tried to put some on (or someone else who knows what they're doing) growing up it made me look and feel weird. I always feel left out when other girls talk about it; foundation, lipstick colors, mascara tricks, etc. I dunno, maybe I'll try in the future for a special occasion?


----------



## rianne

honeyaura said:


> I feel uncomfortable with makeup on. Everyone looks so nice with makeup on, but everytime I tried to put some on (or someone else who knows what they're doing) growing up it made me look and feel weird. I always feel left out when other girls talk about it; foundation, lipstick colors, mascara tricks, etc. I dunno, maybe I'll try in the future for a special occasion?



I would be honored to put some light/undetectable makeup on you for a special occasion. (,: And you're totally okay for not being interested (but also not putting down others who partake in its usage). A lot of it is getting used to techniques and it being on your face---nobody "needs" makeup, it's about the fun and creativity from glam to SFX makeup imo. It took me years to figure out a lot of it, even with tutorials. Skincare is much more important anyhow. Anyway _/rant over_ you're gorgeous regardless.

- - -

I don't like sprinkles. 



Spoiler












They are not enjoyable in the slightest flavor-wise.


----------



## honeyaura

rianne said:


> I would be honored to put some light/undetectable makeup on you for a special occasion. (,: And you're totally okay for not being interested (but also not putting down others who partake in its usage). A lot of it is getting used to techniques and it being on your face---nobody "needs" makeup, it's about the fun and creativity from glam to SFX makeup imo. It took me years to figure out a lot of it, even with tutorials. Skincare is much more important anyhow. Anyway _/rant over_ you're gorgeous regardless.
> 
> - - -
> 
> I don't like sprinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not enjoyable in the slightest flavor-wise.



OMG this cheered me up, thank you you're so sweet! That would be so cool LOL. I try my best not to feel down about it, but instead try to embrace what I have. But I've always been most curious about mascara and eye shadows. I'm almost 26 and I still can't imagine it on my face, but it's exciting thinking of what it could be like with all the possibilities! <3

(LOL and agreed on the sprinkles, I wish they'd sweeten them a bit more)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

piichinu said:


> ok, this might be offensive, but i think being short isnt a nice look on both men and women (unpopular about women, i have seen lots of people say short girls are cute. ik that's the popular opinion for men). i dont come from a super tall family but i lived a pretty sheltered life and most of the time i saw people with average or above average height, and now that i'm in college i see lots of people and when i see someone short in person it freaks me out. like if theyre sitting down and stand up suddenly it surprises me every time. i am getting used to it i think. im not trying to offend anyone though and u have a right to exist and love ur height regardless of my opinion...anyway...........



Being 4'11 this made me feel the tiniest bit annoyed, but this is an unpopular opinions thread so I shouldn't be too surprised lol.


----------



## honeyaura

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Being 4'11 this made me feel the tiniest bit annoyed, but this is an unpopular opinions thread so I shouldn't be too surprised lol.



Yeah got me too lol </3


----------



## Stella-Io

honeyaura said:


> i feel uncomfortable with makeup on. Everyone looks so nice with makeup on, but everytime I tried to put some on (or someone else who knows what they're doing) growing up it made me look and feel weird. I always feel left out when other girls talk about it; foundation, lipstick colors, mascara tricks, etc. I dunno, maybe I'll try in the future for a special occasion?



Yeah, make up is weird for me too. Like, sometimes I want to try it, but it can be a hassle, not to mention expensive. I'm totally lost when people start talking about it. I also have no idea how to really use it. There was a time that I would try to wear eyeliner, but I could never get the wing right for both eyes. Plus the fact that I wear glasses when I'm not home just kinda ruins the effort of makeup.


----------



## maple22

Weezer has only a few good songs


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

rianne said:


> nobody "needs" makeup, it's about the fun and creativity


^ Agreed.
Someone I used to know told me,

"_Makeup is not for looking better or cuter in other's eyes._ _It's to *make* you be you - what you are._"

I don't feel my face myself when without makeup.
And it makes me kinda irritated/annoyed when someone says to me something like "you don't need makeup! Natural you're cuter". (This actually happened every each ｆ***ing time I have a new partner glajkiobgaodshsdjfhbgf)


----------



## maple22

idk how unpopular it is, but I don't care about superhero movies


----------



## aki~

-Don't freak out... I think there are only two genders. Don't get me wrong, people can identify however they'd like! It's just, to me you either identify as one, the other or neither. Or both. But there is kind of only two. Just different mixes(?) of them.
-I LOVE reality TV. Like, if my mom is watching Hell's Kitchen in the living room I LIVE for it. My favorite is Shark Tank, does that count?
-I detest tomato soup. I love spaghetti O's, I love pasta, hate tomato soup. Fight me.
-ALSO, HATE EGGS. KEEP THOSE DISGUSTING, SLIMY THINGS AWAY. HISS.


----------



## Stella-Io

aki~ said:


> -Don't freak out... I think there are only two genders. Don't get me wrong, people can identify however they'd like! It's just, to me you either identify as one, the other or neither. Or both. But there is kind of only two. Just different mixes(?) of them.



What even?


----------



## moonbyu

Yay, here's some more of my unpopular opinions!

- People who say stuff like "I WANT FOOD UWU"."FOOD IS LIFEEE" or "EXERCISE?! I ONLY KNOW FOOD" annoy me. 
- I pour milk before the cereal. Sorry, not sorry.
- *STOP PLAYING BABY SHARK. PLEASEEEE!*
- People who say "r/whoosh" in the comment sections probably don't have Reddit.
- Videos that show giant pimple popping are *disgusting!* Change my mind.
- Stop calling actual girls "Traps". 
- Don't get mad at people just because they don't want to pet your dog. Some people have allergies and phobias.
- I love emojis.
- Literally stop faking depression. Even though it looks like a popular opinion, the people i'm around make it seem super unpopular.
- Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. But I will never understand why people lose their marbles over a dog dying in a movie over a human being dying. Personally, I lose my marbles when kids die. (yeah, this one's definitely gonna get me murdered)


----------



## Stella-Io

Puriin said:


> - Don't get me wrong, I love dogs. But I will never understand why people lose their marbles over a dog dying in a movie over a human being dying. Personally, I lose my marbles when kids die. (yeah, this one's definitely gonna get me murdered)



I wouldn't say I loose my marbles when a dog dies, but if I'm being completely honest I do cry. It reminds me too much of my first dog, who passed away due to old age years and years ago. The movies where the dog dies, usually the dog was well loved  (in the movies I watch atleast) and I super loved my dog, she was the sweetest most patient dog ever. As a baby she never barked or got mad at me when I did somethin like pull her tail.


----------



## Stella-Io

Ignore this post, somehow I made a double post without them being merged.


----------



## maple22

I can't stand when corporations like Wendy's post memes and try to be relatable on Twitter


----------



## mogyay

mayo is good with literally all food

- - - Post Merge - - -

rames? yes
spaghetti? yes
pizza? yes
dessert? probably, yes


----------



## StrayBluet

Velvet is super uncomfortable and lemonade is gross to me.


----------



## dedenne

dunno if its unpopular but most kpop fans are so annoying

if u like kpop fine by me but if i say i dont like it dont go on a big rant about how its changed so many people's lives and won lots of awards. i. dont. care.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Dedenne2 said:


> dunno if its unpopular but most kpop fans are so annoying
> 
> if u like kpop fine by me but if i say i dont like it dont go on a big rant about how its changed so many people's lives and won lots of awards. i. dont. care.



About my only exposure to that is the recent LoL KDA Popstars video. Maybe a couple old foreign sketch shows.


----------



## Bcat

I sincerely enjoy the last jedi and it's my favorite of the newer star wars films.


----------



## Jenni79

My unpopular opinions:

-Most all seafood is gross
-Sour and/or gummy candy is gross
-The taste of ANY kind of alcohol is AWFUL
-Licorice is the WORST
-Summer is the worst season
-Jar Jar Binks is AWESOME


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, Jar Jar Binks was the whole reason I even watched the I-III films honestly, they and the newer ones are really bad compared to the og IV/V/VI films.


----------



## LadyDestani

mogyay said:


> mayo is good with literally all food
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> rames? yes
> spaghetti? yes
> pizza? yes
> dessert? probably, yes



All I can think of is Hijikata from Gintama.  LOL


----------



## Dim

Pok?mon Festival Plaza is awesome and super convenient!


----------



## Stella-Io

I don't mind Cardi B's songs. I listen to them when there nothin else on the radio.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I feel lonely that I don’t really like going on vacations to foreign places (or traveling vacations in general). Sure, you can relax but you also gotta worry about some dangers that could happen in your trip that’s probably gonna outweigh your relaxation. Things to factor in such as insurance coverage, illnesses, etc.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i hate filing taxes (i just got done 2018 taxes) ugh...such a pain...


----------



## LadyDestani

Shellzilla said:


> I feel lonely that I don’t really like going on vacations to foreign places (or traveling vacations in general). Sure, you can relax but you also gotta worry about some dangers that could happen in your trip that’s probably gonna outweigh your relaxation. Things to factor in such as insurance coverage, illnesses, etc.



Ugh, yes! I hate traveling! Whenever I take a vacation from work, everybody asks me where I'm going and I have to explain a dozen times or more that I'm not going anywhere.

There's too much work involved in packing and planning a trip and too many things can go wrong to ruin your plans. If you have kids or pets, that just complicates things even more.

Long car rides are exhausting and mass transit (plane, train, or bus) is a panic attack waiting to happen for me.

Then, you get there, maybe enjoy a few days of relaxation, or maybe you get bad weather and don't even get to enjoy the things you wanted to do. Before you know it, it's time to go back. So, that's another long, exhausting ride and when you get back you have to unpack, get caught up on chores, and go right back to work/school.

By then, I need a vacation from my vacation. I'd just rather stay home personally.


----------



## dedenne

Luna Moonbug said:


> i hate filing taxes (i just got done 2018 taxes) ugh...such a pain...



who the hell would like filing taxes


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> who the hell would like filing taxes



Exactly like bruh..

And yeah while there are some places I'd maybe like to go I'm not a traveler really.. probably because i was forced to go on **** vacations as a kid..


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Anime dubs are fine. In fact, if I have the choice, I would normally take the dub over the sub. I don't hate subs, but I do prefer dubs because...well, I speak English, and frankly if I felt like reading, I'd go read the manga. I don't like having to focus on the text instead of the rest of my screen when I'm watching something. There's fair criticisms for dubs out there, I get that, and I'm gonna touch on some of those common criticisms I see here. First, "but bad voice actors/actresses!". Yes, I totally understand if you don't like the voice acting, but that's a subjective criticism, not an objective one. I actually prefer the voices of the English VAs a lot of the time over the Japanese VAs. There's exceptions of course, like for example, I cannot stand the Naruto dub personally, at least what I watched of it. And that's not me saying, "oh the Japanese VAs suck lol", because I don't think that at all. Second, "but they change the words around a lot!". This also doesn't bother me, because sub translations aren't exactly spot-on 100% of the time either and I only think it's an issue when dubbers try to force their **** political ideologies into dubs (like what happened with Funimation's Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid dub or their Prison School dub) or something of that nature. In general, people also need to really chill on the whole subs vs. dubs thing in anime, I don't really get why it's such a big deal to some people. I've seen some really toxic people on both sides of the argument, even on this forum (not gonna name any names because I don't wanna start any **** but you know who you are), and I'm just like chill the hell out dude, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> Anime dubs are fine. In fact, if I have the choice, I would normally take the dub over the sub. I don't hate subs, but I do prefer dubs because...well, I speak English, and frankly if I felt like reading, I'd go read the manga. I don't like having to focus on the text instead of the rest of my screen when I'm watching something. There's fair criticisms for dubs out there, I get that, and I'm gonna touch on some of those common criticisms I see here. First, "but bad voice actors/actresses!". Yes, I totally understand if you don't like the voice acting, but that's a subjective criticism, not an objective one. I actually prefer the voices of the English VAs a lot of the time over the Japanese VAs. There's exceptions of course, like for example, I cannot stand the Naruto dub personally, at least what I watched of it. And that's not me saying, "oh the Japanese VAs suck lol", because I don't think that at all. Second, "but they change the words around a lot!". This also doesn't bother me, because sub translations aren't exactly spot-on 100% of the time either and I only think it's an issue when dubbers try to force their **** political ideologies into dubs (like what happened with Funimation's Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid dub or their Prison School dub) or something of that nature. In general, people also need to really chill on the whole subs vs. dubs thing in anime, I don't really get why it's such a big deal to some people. I've seen some really toxic people on both sides of the argument, even on this forum (not gonna name any names because I don't wanna start any **** but you know who you are), and I'm just like chill the hell out dude, it's not that big a deal.



Yeah, this is my stance on the matter as well.  I’m not really biased towards watching subs or dubs.  I watch both when it comes to anime in fact.  The only reason I watch subs for recent anime is because I want to be caught up to the latest episode.  But in something like Pokemon, for instance, I actually watch the dub (not that I would consider Pokemon a serious anime, but just using it as an example).  I’m just kind of indifferent when it comes to watching the sub or dub of a show tbh.  It really just depends on which show it is for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another opinion that makes me an outcast:

I’m more excited for Pok?mon Sword and Shield than Animal Crossing for the Switch.


----------



## Dim

Alolan_Apples said:


> Another opinion that makes me an outcast:
> 
> I’m more excited for Pok?mon Sword and Shield than Animal Crossing for the Switch.


To be fair we haven’t gotten anything about Animal Crossing Switch just yet.


----------



## duckyducky

Escalators are terrifying.


----------



## Bcat

NoUsernameHere said:


> Anime dubs are fine. In fact, if I have the choice, I would normally take the dub over the sub. I don't hate subs, but I do prefer dubs because...well, I speak English, and frankly if I felt like reading, I'd go read the manga. I don't like having to focus on the text instead of the rest of my screen when I'm watching something. There's fair criticisms for dubs out there, I get that, and I'm gonna touch on some of those common criticisms I see here. First, "but bad voice actors/actresses!". Yes, I totally understand if you don't like the voice acting, but that's a subjective criticism, not an objective one. I actually prefer the voices of the English VAs a lot of the time over the Japanese VAs. There's exceptions of course, like for example, I cannot stand the Naruto dub personally, at least what I watched of it. And that's not me saying, "oh the Japanese VAs suck lol", because I don't think that at all. Second, "but they change the words around a lot!". This also doesn't bother me, because sub translations aren't exactly spot-on 100% of the time either and I only think it's an issue when dubbers try to force their **** political ideologies into dubs (like what happened with Funimation's Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid dub or their Prison School dub) or something of that nature. In general, people also need to really chill on the whole subs vs. dubs thing in anime, I don't really get why it's such a big deal to some people. I've seen some really toxic people on both sides of the argument, even on this forum (not gonna name any names because I don't wanna start any **** but you know who you are), and I'm just like chill the hell out dude, it's not that big a deal.



completely agree. I prefer not having to read subs because I feel like I can focus on and connect with the story and characters better. But when those stories and characters are all but completely changed like in your examples (funimation sucks in general lately) then subs are the only way to go imo. People need to respect other people's opinions. It's not that hard man.


----------



## Alienfish

Dub sucks, unless it's like almost mute figures/baby shows where you cant tell what they are supposed to say anyway plus they censor a whole lot bc lol kids cant look at cigs lets put in a lollipop or cover up some bikinis... like no dubs are crap, especially those in english language anime ones... they _always_ use the same girl/guy/monster etc voice soo. no.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Sheila said:


> Dub sucks, unless it's like almost mute figures/baby shows where you cant tell what they are supposed to say anyway plus they censor a whole lot bc lol kids cant look at cigs lets put in a lollipop or cover up some bikinis... like no dubs are crap, especially those in english language anime ones... they _always_ use the same girl/guy/monster etc voice soo. no.



I hate to break it to you, but it's not 2002 anymore. 4kids is dead and has been dead for a long time and they were the ones pushing those major censorship changes you were talking about. No dub nowadays would censor cigarettes or cover up bikinis, like have you even watched any dub that isn't a 4kids one? Dubs nowadays are typically just as valid as the subbed versions. Again, with some exceptions (again, any dub that has the dubber's political agenda forced in it when that was never in the original for obvious reasons comes to mind), and hell, there were even dubs from back in the day that are valid as well. Cowboy Bebop still to this day probably has the best dub in all of anime, for instance. Saying "all dubs are bad because 4kids" tells me you really don't know what you're talking about at all. Also, to touch on the voice point you made, I already talked about this. The voices sound bad _to you_. It's a _subjective_ thing, not an _objective_ one. Not gonna say any more than that on the topic of dub voices.


----------



## Alienfish

NoUsernameHere said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it's not 2002 anymore. 4kids is dead and has been dead for a long time and they were the ones pushing those major censorship changes you were talking about. No dub nowadays would censor cigarettes or cover up bikinis, like have you even watched any dub that isn't a 4kids one? Dubs nowadays are typically just as valid as the subbed versions. Again, with some exceptions (again, any dub that has the dubber's political agenda forced in it when that was never in the original for obvious reasons comes to mind), and hell, there were even dubs from back in the day that are valid as well. Cowboy Bebop still to this day probably has the best dub in all of anime, for instance. Saying "all dubs are bad because 4kids" tells me you really don't know what you're talking about at all. Also, to touch on the voice point you made, I already talked about this. The voices sound bad _to you_. It's a _subjective_ thing, not an _objective_ one. Not gonna say any more than that on the topic of dub voices.



The equal amount of salt from both :^^)

Well yeah I've played newer than 2002 games and watched random series and honestly it's the worst. For one reason I prefer reading and I like trying to learn languages so yeah I'd definitely prefer the original. Yeah it was an stereotype example but yeah I've yet to see and hear a good English dub for at least somewhat older ages that sound good. Do they have one female voice actor for everything or?

Talking about game if it's one thing I hate is whiny fanpeople almost targeting companies to make it dualaudio or English only sometimes like... ?? a) it's supposed to be for older audiences not 10 year old kids b) If you can't read maybe that game is not for you...just saying I'm not the one to be pro concentrating at things sometimes but I still prefer non-dubbed.

Worst is when they dub like real action shows for older kids/youths like they cant read or understand english.. yeah right lol.

Also I've yet to hear a good argument for why dub is good when it sounds awful, like you aren't supposed to do other things in the meanwhile, and while i can understand some concentrating difficulties those usually dont apply to this, imo. But yeah puberty boys wanting their woohoo in English heck yeah lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Sheila said:


> Also I've yet to hear a good argument for why dub is good when it sounds awful, like you aren't supposed to do other things in the meanwhile, and while i can understand some concentrating difficulties those usually dont apply to this, imo. But yeah puberty boys wanting their woohoo in English heck yeah lol


The moment I saw this was the moment I realized I'm not going to get any mature, rational debate out of you and all I'm gonna get is strawmanning and you ignoring any of the legit points I made, so I'm not even gonna bother anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

NoUsernameHere said:


> The moment I saw this was the moment I realized I'm not going to get any mature, rational debate out of you and all I'm gonna get is strawmanning and you ignoring any of the legit points I made, so I'm not even gonna bother anymore.



Lmao, have your way. And if it's for blind people or such then they are usually made good as for tv shows so they know what happens, at least here but yeah I don't like their dubs and why people are so persistent about targeting for more adult game dubs I dunno. Should be said a lot of concentration issues are very selective when it comes to watching/playing things and eg. doing school/work things so yeah. 

I don't see how that was different from what I meant, or what you are claiming to troll me with. I just took that example because the games I've played with dubs are basically that and some trolls making opinions why they want that are on that level, it was an illustration. Also claiming others are strawmanning is as bad, I'm just stating what I've heard for actually claiming dubs to be good and regardless if they have become better with the years, I think they alter the games way too much and still censor things for nothing obviously. Honestly I'd rather have it as it was rather than censoring just to make it more available here, really.

Also animes are not meant for you to sit with your phone or read a book at the same time so.. yeah. But sure show me the dub and make a good argument and I'll watch it. If you have severe concentration issues, sure it might be helpful but yeah trolls sitting on their phones and wanting dubs no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

While I agree we need to stick to one time zone all year long, I would prefer if we had permanent Daylight Savings Time. Or just abolish DST, but make Texas follow Eastern Standard Time all year long.


----------



## dedenne

Sheila said:


> Also animes are not meant for you to sit with your phone or read a book at the same time so.. yeah.



i mean yea theyre not but people do it anyway lol. sometimes i'll watch an anime whilst do hw (i do not recommend) and its not much use having a different language shouted at you whilst youre not looking at the screen.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Sheila said:


> Lmao, have your way. And if it's for blind people or such then they are usually made good as for tv shows so they know what happens, at least here but yeah I don't like their dubs and why people are so persistent about targeting for more adult game dubs I dunno. I don't see how that was different from what I meant, or what you are claiming to troll me with. I just took that example because the games I've played with dubs are basically that and some trolls making opinions why they want that are on that level, it was an illustration. Also claiming others are strawmanning is as bad, I'm just stating what I've heard for actually claiming dubs to be good and regardless if they have become better with the years, I think they alter the games way too much and still censor things for nothing obviously. Honestly I'd rather have it as it was rather than censoring just to make it more available here, really.



Let me say this then, because you still don't seem to understand. Censorship isn't inherently a dubs issue. Yes, there are dubs that exist that censor stuff, but they're few and far between in 2019. You seem to think that they're one and the same thing, which is just factually wrong. Most companies that focus on bringing Japanese games to the west know their audience. You could make an argument that companies that bring anime to the west don't understand their audiences as greatly as gaming companies, but they still don't censor anime dubs nearly as hard as you seem to think they do. I should've said this from the beginning as you keep bringing up censorship, and that's my fault for not doing so. I'm not saying you have to like dubs, like I said, there's totally valid reasons to dislike dubs, and censorship is a valid reason to dislike specific dubs that do that exact thing. I just don't believe it's a valid reason to hate dubs in general because there's a small amount of dubs that actually have any super major censorship changes.
I also believe that most of the "valid" reasons to dislike dubs in general are simply subjective, and people try to pretend like they're objective when in reality most of the time they're not. I know I said I'd stop, and I really do want to stop because after all this is the Unpopular Opinions thread, and I don't want this to turn into the "two dumb idiots debate each other about anime dubs for an entire page or two because neither of them have lives lul" thread, but I don't feel like I did a good enough job explaining my side of the argument, so here. I know this is probably a wasted effort and you're probably gonna ignore all of what I just said, but whatever, I don't care.



Sheila said:


> But sure show me the dub and make a good argument and I'll watch it.



Alright then, you want good dubs, let me list a few off the top of my head.

- Panty & Stocking
- Cowboy Bebop
- My Hero Academia
- Dragon Ball Super
- Attack on Titan

There's no censorship in any of these, they're literally just the same thing as the original version but with English audio. I want you to go watch a couple of episodes of one of these and tell me what you think.


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> While I agree we need to stick to one time zone all year long, I would prefer if we had permanent Daylight Savings Time. Or just abolish DST, but make Texas follow Eastern Standard Time all year long.



I was JUST thinking this, why is it only America has to have daylight savings time? It's bad enough with different time zones (not saying we should abolish those) but Daylight Savings is so archaic, it's original purpose, as far as I know, isn't needed anymore.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Stella-Io said:


> I was JUST thinking this, why is it only America has to have daylight savings time? It's bad enough with different time zones (not saying we should abolish those) but Daylight Savings is so archaic, it's original purpose, as far as I know, isn't needed anymore.



I agree. I want my hour back! And it feels so weird when the sun rises and sets later.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah, I prefer the other time actually. When the hours change, I think of this time as the 'true' time, and when we set our clocks back, we gain an hour. But when we spring forward for spring, we're setting the clocks back 'to the correct time' that way I don't see it as losing an hour. Helps me atleast, mostly with waking up.


----------



## piichinu

I think DST hate these days is a popular opinion, so let me drop my unpopular opinion and say I like the change of pace (I prefer when the sun sets later though) and when DST happens I am completely unaffected and go about my day normally. 



duckyducky said:


> Escalators are terrifying.



my grandma pushed me down one when I was little and a lot of my skin got ripped off hehe


----------



## Stella-Io

Pppff, I forgot this was the un-popular opinion thread, I thought it was the post your random thoughts thread, oops.

Also that's a lil bit terrifying, _ripped off_. I just don't like them cause I thought my laces would get caught in the side or stair and then I'd get stuck.


----------



## LadyDestani

Daylight Savings Time is literally the bane of my existence. I have a sleep disorder where I never adjust and I end up losing an hour of sleep EVERY night while it is in effect. Sometimes more because the stress of it can keep me tossing and turning all night. It's common for me to go from 5-6 hours of sleep a night during non-daylight savings time (which still isn't enough) to only getting 3-4 hours a night during DST. I feel like walking death and can barely function.

I've been seeing articles for years and hearing that many states are contemplating staying on DST all year long. And every time I talk about it with my family or coworkers, they all want to stay on DST for the later sunsets.

So I feel like my opinion that DST should be completely abolished is pretty unpopular.


----------



## dedenne

i like daylight savings or whatever its called here. im just used to it now.


----------



## Bcat

i like pinterest. there's a lot to hate about it and it has tons of problems, i know but I still use it regularly and enjoy myself.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> i like pinterest. there's a lot to hate about it and it has tons of problems, i know but I still use it regularly and enjoy myself.



I would like it but when you search for pics and the nice ones are there but they force you to sign up please no.

Also in regards to the whole dub/sub culture, actually had an interesting discussion today with one of my co-workers about why so many prefer dubs without any good explanation, and like all of the US people wanting it are mostly into those "lol dub is my right as an US citizen, also doing bad remakes is another and completely ruins films/anime/etc with both" arguments and hardly actually have a medical/other legit reason for wanting it. I mean yeah if you have medical issues or just takes in info better by listening rather than reading fine, doesn't mean they do a good job with dubs and I don't mock people in itself or redirect at anyone specific(NUH idk why you thought it was at you but eh) for it either.

For my personal opinion both dubs and remakes are 90% crap and when they adapt something just to make it culturally appealing it's just annoying.


----------



## Envy

LadyDestani said:


> Daylight Savings Time is literally the bane of my existence. I have a sleep disorder where I never adjust and I end up losing an hour of sleep EVERY night while it is in effect. Sometimes more because the stress of it can keep me tossing and turning all night. It's common for me to go from 5-6 hours of sleep a night during non-daylight savings time (which still isn't enough) to only getting 3-4 hours a night during DST. I feel like walking death and can barely function.
> 
> I've been seeing articles for years and hearing that many states are contemplating staying on DST all year long. And every time I talk about it with my family or coworkers, they all want to stay on DST for the later sunsets.
> 
> So I feel like my opinion that DST should be completely abolished is pretty unpopular.



DST is the worst thing. It's bad enough that Spring is coming, so having to lose an hour of Winter/a day/sleep just makes me extra grouchy.

I'm sorry you deal with that, though. I have trouble sleeping, but not like that, fortunately.


----------



## duckyducky

Leggings aren?t comfortable at all. I don?t understand.


----------



## Nougat

LadyDestani said:


> Daylight Savings Time is literally the bane of my existence. I have a sleep disorder where I never adjust and I end up losing an hour of sleep EVERY night while it is in effect. Sometimes more because the stress of it can keep me tossing and turning all night. It's common for me to go from 5-6 hours of sleep a night during non-daylight savings time (which still isn't enough) to only getting 3-4 hours a night during DST. I feel like walking death and can barely function.
> 
> I've been seeing articles for years and hearing that many states are contemplating staying on DST all year long. And every time I talk about it with my family or coworkers, they all want to stay on DST for the later sunsets.
> 
> So I feel like my opinion that DST should be completely abolished is pretty unpopular.



Oh whoa, 5-6 hours even seems so little sleep to me! I always need like 8-9 hours. I wish I could properly function on less sleep, but I get moody and super tired even when it's less than 7,5 hours..


----------



## gobby

Hmmm I dont like dogs! They make me uncomfortable and big ones really scare me


----------



## Pop-tart

Heya no one needs to justify why they prefer subs or dubs. I hate how often I see people get into lengthy discussions about it because it literally doesn't matter how you or anyone else watches anime.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Sheila said:


> I honestly don't get the Nuzlocke hype at all, I'm a collector and I don't need more "challenge" from a Pok?mon game.



True, I normally do randomizers instead. Im doing ine for pokemon platium right now


----------



## Alyx

Completely unrelated to everything else ... when I'm out in public and I hear a young mother shout at her oddly named child 'why aren't you listening', (ex. "Ryker, why aren't you listening to me!?) I think to myself, "it's because you (very bad word) named him Ryker." 

My opinion is that children with stupid (this is a personal opinion) names that they will never, ever find on any "personalized" product should be protected from having to listen to the parent that named them. I feel bad for all those kids named Blaze, Ryker, Jersey, Braylen, Blade, Brantley, and several other 'unique' names (including common names spelled very, very 'uniquely') I hear when working retail. Unique in this sense does not always equal good.


----------



## VioletUV

LadyDestani said:


> Daylight Savings Time is literally the bane of my existence. I have a sleep disorder where I never adjust and I end up losing an hour of sleep EVERY night while it is in effect. Sometimes more because the stress of it can keep me tossing and turning all night. It's common for me to go from 5-6 hours of sleep a night during non-daylight savings time (which still isn't enough) to only getting 3-4 hours a night during DST. I feel like walking death and can barely function.
> 
> I've been seeing articles for years and hearing that many states are contemplating staying on DST all year long. And every time I talk about it with my family or coworkers, they all want to stay on DST for the later sunsets.
> 
> So I feel like my opinion that DST should be completely abolished is pretty unpopular.



Dude, same.. In my home country, DST didn't exist but I already had sleeping problems since I was a kid. Moving to another country DURING DST in the summer just made it worse. Over a decade of living here and I still hate it and it's really bad for my already bad mental health. I can't wait for winter..


Anyways, another unpopular opinion, some of these "famous" and "good" movies and shows are so, very overrated. Like The Breakfast Club, or Friends


----------



## Alienfish

duckyducky said:


> Leggings aren?t comfortable at all. I don?t understand.



Yes and they are ugly.


----------



## dedenne

Alyx said:


> Completely unrelated to everything else ... when I'm out in public and I hear a young mother shout at her oddly named child 'why aren't you listening', (ex. "Ryker, why aren't you listening to me!?) I think to myself, "it's because you (very bad word) named him Ryker."
> 
> My opinion is that children with stupid (this is a personal opinion) names that they will never, ever find on any "personalized" product should be protected from having to listen to the parent that named them. I feel bad for all those kids named Blaze, Ryker, Jersey, Braylen, Blade, Brantley, and several other 'unique' names (including common names spelled very, very 'uniquely') I hear when working retail. Unique in this sense does not always equal good.



all right then so we should all have stupidly common names


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> all right then so we should all have stupidly common names



No, but if you name your kid Blazer Ryker Peacock be prepared people will stare man...


----------



## dedenne

Sheila said:


> No, but if you name your kid Blazer Ryker Peacock be prepared people will stare man...



yea but maybe they couldve worded it better bc my name and many others will never ever be found on a personalised thingy, and i dont feel i should be protected from listening to my parents


----------



## Stella-Io

Ryker isn't all that weird.

And even with common names, there's still a chance that you can't find that thing, like a mug or keychain that has their name on it. My name is so generic and common, there were 4 other babies in the same hospital with that same name, all with different spellings. Despite it being such a bland name, there are times when I can't find that thing that has the spelling of my name on it.


----------



## Midoriya

At least no one that I know named their kids Optimus Prime or Eggs 

Seriously though.  I think uncommon names are fine as long as they can still reasonably be understood to be a name.  Something like “Ryker” or “Blaze” is fine to me because they still sound like names you could call someone.  Now when parents aren’t in their right minds at the time of naming their children and somehow a kid ends up being named after a character or an object that already exists, that’s where I draw the line, lol.  After all, having unique differences is what makes life well... life.  

Anyway, another unpopular opinion incoming, but I don’t like to listen to music usually unless it’s something from a game or a show that I’ve watched.  There are a couple songs that I like and know the artists of, but otherwise I don’t really go out of my way to find and listen to good music.  Idk why, but that’s just me I guess


----------



## Stella-Io

Relate to the last part, I'm not like scouring the Internet on the constant hunt for new songs. There are bands/artist that I like, but even then I don't really follow up on them or anythin. Most of my music either comes from the radio or the music channels on TV. From there I notice there are multiple songs I like from a band/artist. (No not like MTV or Disney Music. Like legit channels that play a genre of music 24/7. Mine are in the 800s).

Hm unpopular opinion. Well, growing up (and still today) I loved maple syrup. It was usually kept in the fridge so it was always cold. Then one day I went to an IHOP where the syrup was just sitting out in room temp, and it was so gross. Point being, warm syrup is gross, cold syrup is superior.


----------



## Bcat

Stella-Io said:


> Hm unpopular opinion. Well, growing up (and still today) I loved maple syrup. It was usually kept in the fridge so it was always cold. Then one day I went to an IHOP where the syrup was just sitting out in room temp, and it was so gross. Point being, warm syrup is gross, cold syrup is superior.



lol i heat maple syrup up on the stove before I use it


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I don't like most open world games or battle royale games. Frankly, a lot of open world games, at least from my experience tend to be more like walking simulators with occasionally some story and an enemy encounter thrown in every now and then. I rarely spend any more time than a few hours in an open world game because I usually get bored of them pretty quickly. There's a couple of exceptions (Any 3D GTA game or Fallout: New Vegas) but that's about it.

As for battle royale games, I feel more or less the same way about battle royale games that I do with open world games. You land, quickly try to scramble together a weapon and some other gear and pray that you don't get killed immediately, if you somehow manage to not get shot as soon as the match starts then prepare for all the inevitable downtime you'll face where literally nothing happens and hope you don't get randomly picked off here too (AKA the walking simulator with combat time), if you somehow manage to survive this then welcome to the sweaty tryhard zone where literally everyone left alive is either super lucky or they're like eSports material and if you're the former then oh boy am I sorry, did I mention there's like less than 10 people left so good luck finding someone and let's hope they're not a super ultra omega gamer and they don't have the godliest gear and weapons in the game. Apex Legends is the most fun battle royale game I've played so far and that's because it's movement and gunplay saves it. Fortnite and every other BR I've played though is boring as hell, at least to me.


----------



## Stella-Io

A fellow Fallout player, and even Fallout: New Vegas, heeeey.


----------



## Midoriya

NoUsernameHere said:


> I don't like most open world games or battle royale games. Frankly, a lot of open world games, at least from my experience tend to be more like walking simulators with occasionally some story and an enemy encounter thrown in every now and then. I rarely spend any more time than a few hours in an open world game because I usually get bored of them pretty quickly. There's a couple of exceptions (Any 3D GTA game or Fallout: New Vegas) but that's about it.
> 
> As for battle royale games, I feel more or less the same way about battle royale games that I do with open world games. You land, quickly try to scramble together a weapon and some other gear and pray that you don't get killed immediately, if you somehow manage to not get shot as soon as the match starts then prepare for all the inevitable downtime you'll face where literally nothing happens and hope you don't get randomly picked off here too (AKA the walking simulator with combat time), if you somehow manage to survive this then welcome to the sweaty tryhard zone where literally everyone left alive is either super lucky or they're like eSports material and if you're the former then oh boy am I sorry, did I mention there's like less than 10 people left so good luck finding someone and let's hope they're not a super ultra omega gamer and they don't have the godliest gear and weapons in the game. Apex Legends is the most fun battle royale game I've played so far and that's because it's movement and gunplay saves it. Fortnite and every other BR I've played though is boring as hell, at least to me.



Yeah, same here.  I don’t really do PC gaming nowadays as I think the culture and list of games to choose from isn’t really appealing anymore, but I really don’t see the appeal behind battle royale games like Fornite and PubG.  It just seems pointless to me.  I’m also not a fan of Overwatch and never understood the hype behind it.


----------



## LadyDestani

So while trying to decide how to spend my tax refund, I realized another unpopular opinion I have. I hate hardwood floors.

When we were buying our house, carpet was initially a must-have criteria for me. Unfortunately, I quickly found out that most homes didn't have carpet because buyers wanted hardwood. I finally settled for a home with carpet in only the living room, but I've wanted to carpet the rest of the house for over a decade now (other priorities always seem to come up).

I'm not going to say that hardwood doesn't look nice, but it's so uncomfortable. I like to walk around barefoot at home, but I always feel the need to wear slippers because of the hardwood. Animal fur that is almost invisible on the carpet forms tumbleweeds on the hardwood and has to be cleaned far more often.

Plus my animals have always hated the hardwood, too. My older pug, before he passed away, had a stroke and for the last 3 years of his life could barely stand on the hardwood. We had to stock up on cheap, ugly bathmats and rugs just so he could get around because we couldn't afford anything nicer. My current rescue dog is terrified of practically everything, including the hardwood. If his paw comes off the carpet, he scrambles to get back on as fast as possible.

So anyway, new carpet is making the short list for potential projects this year, but who knows if it will get bumped again. But I just don't understand the obsession with hardwood and why everyone has to have it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

xRileyx said:


> Yeah, same here.  I don’t really do PC gaming nowadays as I think the culture and list of games to choose from isn’t really appealing anymore, but I really don’t see the appeal behind battle royale games like Fornite and PubG.  It just seems pointless to me.  I’m also not a fan of Overwatch and never understood the hype behind it.


I still do PC gaming but I mostly just either play older games I missed out on or games I could get on console but I would find more convenient to just play on PC. I'll agree on the culture as well but I've never been a huge fan of PC gamer culture or gamer culture in general. I do understand the appeal of Fortnite or PUBG to an extent, especially Fortnite because it's free, it's on everything, it gets new content often and all the popular streamers are playing it, but as I said neither of them are for me. As for Overwatch, I used to be very obsessed with Overwatch and it was all I played for about a year so I can't say I never liked it or understood the hype behind it but I feel like over time, the problems started to build up more and more and where we're at now with Overwatch is a big mess where the negatives far out-weigh the positives.



Stella-Io said:


> A fellow Fallout player, and even Fallout: New Vegas, heeeey.


New Vegas is great, it's probably the best Fallout they ever made. I can't speak for 1 or 2, I heard 3 was great as well, from what little I played of 4 I thought it was alright, 76 is literal garbage but we all know this.


----------



## PugLovex

imo, BTS is overrated.


----------



## duckyducky

I wish they’d stop making live-action Disney princess movies >:c the originals will always be better.


----------



## Tao

duckyducky said:


> I wish they’d stop making live-action Disney princess movies >:c the originals will always be better.



I'm just tired of live action Disney in general.

The live action remakes of their animated movies are unnecessary at best, a downgrade at worse. There's been nothing so far that's really improved upon or added something worthwhile and different from the original animated movie. They feel like they exist for the sake of existing rather than doing what a remake or adaptation should achieve, doing something different with the source material.




Spoiler:  Marvel movie rant



As for the Marvel movies; I like Marvel. I've always and still do buy Marvel comics and like a bunch of the characters. In regard to the movies, I'm just sick of them. They all feel like the same paint by numbers plot, it being luck of the draw to whether a movie is stand alone or you're required to watch other movies about different heroes you may not care about to understand plot points going on in this movie. Some of them are either nigh beat for beat remakes of another Marvel movie in terms of plot with others just being downright bad. Having been made to watch a bunch of them, the Thor movies and Avengers 2 were just friggin' train wrecks. Ironman 1 and 2 feel like the same movie. Ant man was the most predictable thing I've seen in a LONG time, to the point I said to the friend forcing me to watch this "is this this and this going to happen?" 15 minutes in only to get the response of "...We can just probably skip this movie".

Basically, I want more movies like the Sam Rami Spiderman trilogy or Spiderverse, not in terms of directing or anything, just that when I go to see an (example) Spiderman movie, I just get a Spiderman movie, it's not connected to a bigger plot I may not care about, I just get a decent movie about Spiderman with a beginning a middle and an end. I don't need to watch 20 other movies to understand the purpose of an unconnected subplot and why the villain is really trying to kill Spiderman.

Plus they release way too many of these movies and expect fans to watch all of them so they can catch a glimps of an after credit movie for (surprise surprise) another unconnected movie. Most of the characters in the cinematic universe I barely care about. Never have, probably never will. I don't want to have to watch an Ironman movie and 3 Avengers movies when I couldn't care less about them or this continuous narrative, as I've said, I just want to watch Spiderman.


Most of all, it's saddening that I can still objectively say Marvel are still doing better super hero movies than DC...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

duckyducky said:


> I wish they’d stop making live-action Disney princess movies >:c the originals will always be better.



I agree with that. In fact, they should stop with live action remakes. These movies only work once, not twice. That, and notice how the “live action” Lion King isn’t even live action.

Disney made a lot of bad decisions over time. Making lackluster “kiddie” movies in their animation branch (2000’s), turning the Disney channel into something for little girls only (in the late 2000’s), buying out Marvel and Star Wars while ruining them, and now this. The world doesn’t need another remake, and animation is only good in animation.


----------



## Trundle

Dedenne2 said:


> who the hell would like filing taxes



I actually really like filing taxes. There are some really great tools online (for Canadians at least) to get it done simply and quick. I filed my taxes during a Software Engineering class last month and got my return a week later.


----------



## moonbyu

(oh god, i'm gonna get beaten for this one. apologies )

look, i like BTS. their songs are pretty good and catchy, their music videos are pretty cool too. but, i will never understand why people just absolutely crazy over them. like, they are super overated.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

bananas and blueberries

are absolutely disgusting

yogurt too

I start gagging when I smell yogurt


----------



## Bcat

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> bananas and blueberries
> 
> are absolutely disgusting
> 
> yogurt too
> 
> I start gagging when I smell yogurt



boy you're going to love the fact that I drink a blueberry, bananna, and kefir (drinkable yogurt) smoothie for breaskfast most days


----------



## Nougat

Bcat said:


> boy you're going to love the fact that I drink a blueberry, bananna, and kefir (drinkable yogurt) smoothie for breaskfast most days



Ohhh I love kefir! That sounds like a really good breakfast!


----------



## Chicha

Cheese is so overrated. I'm tired of it being in almost everything in American food.


----------



## slatka

1. Summer is actually the worst season of all, It's just sweaty, smelly, sticky, difficult to do things you want to do, difficult to sleep etc...

2. Autumn and Winter are the best seasons, Easy to dress up and can experiment with layers, NO SWEAT etc...

3. Music that's played on the radio honestly sucks and is boring.

4. As other people have stated BTS is way too overrated and there are many other bands that deserve way more recognition than BTS

5. I hate gaming on Xbox or PS4 i can only stand gaming on PC and 3DS

6. Eating Meat is really overrated the texture and the smell of it sometimes makes me feel really gross

7. Most Disney movies bore me and are overrated in my opinion sorry about it....


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah not a Disney fan either. And yeah I've never been a console person other than handhelds (not counting Switch **** that).

3ds (and gameboys and ds's before that) and pc is enough. And pocket camp takes some time too lol.

Also I think One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest is terribly slow and boring, it takes like 100 pages at least to get it going and while I wanna like it it's just... bruh too thick to keep anyone interested. It's sad because I like what I've seen of the movie and since it's a classic.


----------



## Oldcatlady

there's a lot of naruto fillers that i enjoy more than the original plot episodes


----------



## maple22

Thin eyebrows >>>>>>> thick eyebrows (as long as they're not too thin)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

maple22 said:


> Thin eyebrows >>>>>>> thick eyebrows (as long as they're not too thin)


This is common opinion in my country. Thick eyebrows are something to be made fun of, usually. I guess maybe it's because the base structure of faces are different between Asians and other races, maybe. Thick eyebrows don't really match the face of Asian girls in general.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> Thin eyebrows >>>>>>> thick eyebrows (as long as they're not too thin)



Unpopular indeed. Well as long as they don't draw them with like, whiteboard pens or just make them look like a germ worm/thicc snake i guess lmao. Tbh I prefer natural bushy ones.


----------



## KeatAlex

maple22 said:


> Thin eyebrows >>>>>>> thick eyebrows (as long as they're not too thin)



Someone is NOT amused


----------



## LilD

1.  Stardew Valley is boring.
2.  Toy Story movies are overrated
3.  Adele's voice is cringe.


----------



## maple22

I don't like popcorn at all. I get no satisfaction whatsoever from eating it.


----------



## Midoriya

LilD said:


> 1.  Stardew Valley is boring.





maple22 said:


> I don't like popcorn at all. I get no satisfaction whatsoever from eating it.



Same on both of these.  I don’t care for Stardew Valley or popcorn at all, lmao.  Popcorn is one of the few foods I really just don’t eat, and I don’t understand what’s to love about Stardew Valley compared to similar games.


----------



## Stella-Io

I think movies like Star Wars and the Hobbit/Lord of the Rings have too much 'hype'. I've tried to watch LotR, multiple times, I don't get why it's so liked. The only thing I like about it are the bell-odvkqdvmqdvq rabbits.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Stella-Io said:


> I think movies like Star Wars and the Hobbit/Lord of the Rings have too much 'hype'. I've tried to watch LotR, multiple times, I don't get why it's so liked. The only thing I like about it are the bell-odvkqdvmqdvq rabbits.


Same for LotR only. LotR movies are so LONG and boring. I could never get through them. I think Star Wars is great tho. it has a clear plot that I find interesting. and its not 4 hours long lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Kingdom Hearts is stupid


----------



## Stella-Io

*insulted* <refer to my user title

Nah I'm joking.


----------



## LilD

xRileyx said:


> Same on both of these.  I don?t care for Stardew Valley or popcorn at all, lmao.  Popcorn is one of the few foods I really just don?t eat, and I don?t understand what?s to love about Stardew Valley compared to similar games.





I really did try to like SDV but it just can't hold my interest.  Luckily I was able to get it for free because I had some free Google play money from the surveys I participated in.  Too late to refund.  Also while I don't not like popcorn, popcorn doesn't like me.  Hurts my belly (am old)


----------



## Alienfish

SDV is/was fun butit's overhyped as hell and the fishing mechanic is the worst. I agree it's cute though but it needs inmprovements.


----------



## Bosmer

I find it annoying when people have dog videos with annoying captions slept like it was done like a by a 5 year old. It was cute at first but when it got more popular it just got boring really fast. Looking at you instagram.


----------



## Dim

I don’t like birds. They’re loud and noisy early in the morning and they poop on everything.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I am tired of all these SUPERHERO MOVIES give us something else doggam it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I am tired of all these SUPERHERO MOVIES give us something else doggam it



Ever seen Mystery Men?


----------



## Giddy

Tao said:


> I'm just tired of live action Disney in general.
> 
> The live action remakes of their animated movies are unnecessary at best, a downgrade at worse. There's been nothing so far that's really improved upon or added something worthwhile and different from the original animated movie. They feel like they exist for the sake of existing rather than doing what a remake or adaptation should achieve, doing something different with the source material.



I also find live action/ remakes Disney's distasteful. 
As said above they never add anything to it, either add things that aren't important or remove things. 
I do watch more cartoon things myself and I don't see why they can't leave them be. It's easier in cartoon films/shows, to make an actual world that seems reasonable. Sure add some cartoon logic to it cause you can, and that's fine, but when they try and do the cartoon logic in live action, it really messes up, it makes the live action less alive then it is. 

I'm also done with all the 'new' films that are sequels, please make new content because most of the sequels never help the original movie.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Giddy said:


> I also find live action/ remakes Disney's distasteful.
> As said above they never add anything to it, either add things that aren't important or remove things.
> I do watch more cartoon things myself and I don't see why they can't leave them be. It's easier in cartoon films/shows, to make an actual world that seems reasonable. Sure add some cartoon logic to it cause you can, and that's fine, but when they try and do the cartoon logic in live action, it really messes up, it makes the live action less alive then it is.
> 
> I'm also done with all the 'new' films that are sequels, please make new content because most of the sequels never help the original movie.



yep.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Giddy said:


> I also find live action/ remakes Disney's distasteful.
> As said above they never add anything to it, either add things that aren't important or remove things.
> I do watch more cartoon things myself and I don't see why they can't leave them be. It's easier in cartoon films/shows, to make an actual world that seems reasonable. Sure add some cartoon logic to it cause you can, and that's fine, but when they try and do the cartoon logic in live action, it really messes up, it makes the live action less alive then it is.
> 
> I'm also done with all the 'new' films that are sequels, please make new content because most of the sequels never help the original movie.



I absolutely agree. Disney have been chugging out these live action movies that they feel so bland. I feel irritated that they seem to be no longer doing traditional animation as if it's a thing in the past.


----------



## amemome

i freaking HATE pretzel crackers. they're dry, have a weird wheaty and bitter-burnt smell and taste, and oh did i mention that they're super dry?

when i'm on a flight and the attendant brings snacks and it's a pack of pretzels... i get so disappointed.


----------



## Alienfish

amemome said:


> i freaking HATE pretzel crackers. they're dry, have a weird wheaty and bitter-burnt smell and taste, and oh did i mention that they're super dry?
> 
> when i'm on a flight and the attendant brings snacks and it's a pack of pretzels... i get so disappointed.



Better than that those ****ing nuts everyone can't eat anyways, glad they did forbid that man.

Anyways, Lou Reed is overrated but I really loved that Lulu album he did with Metallica.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I don?t like birds. They?re loud and noisy early in the morning and they poop on everything.



Yeah the noise they make is really annoying especially in the summer you wake up at 4 am <_<


----------



## Bcat

White chocolate is DELICIOUS y’all can bite my butt


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> White chocolate is DELICIOUS y’all can bite my butt



no it's not and sure come on over 

Also Terraria is a gr8 game and ppl who thinks graphics are everything can bite mine as well.


----------



## Bcat

Sheila said:


> no it's not and sure come on over



U wanna dance u dirty hippie


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I have a weakness for the accordion.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> U wanna dance u dirty hippie



hell yeah mate come on over.

also "get out" was alright but way too overhyped. i liked it but some ppl here just no.


----------



## Bcat

Sheila said:


> hell yeah mate come on over.
> 
> also "get out" was alright but way too overhyped. i liked it but some ppl here just no.



Haven't seen Get Out but I feel the same way about 'A Quiet Place' Everybody raved about it when it came out but to me it was just... meh. There was nothing truly scary in it. Everything was a jumpscare


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> Haven't seen Get Out but I feel the same way about 'A Quiet Place' Everybody raved about it when it came out but to me it was just... meh. There was nothing truly scary in it. Everything was a jumpscare



Haven't seen the one you mentioned but with Get Out it was yeah jumpscares and while I can understand the importance of the racism message it wasn't good as fiction film alone.


----------



## radical6

90% of boomers have dementia, and therefore they should not be allowed to vote


----------



## Akira-chan

2d animation and movies are way better than 3d. Im sick off all high dollar movies being made in 3d. The princess and the frog was the last good 2d made movie and it's killing me how hard it is to find any. I mean i get 3d's cool and all but it won't ever have that amazing magic 2d hand drawn animation has. I just want it back. I miss it


----------



## Zura

Your lie in April is a stupid anime and should never be recommend.


----------



## AccfSally

I can't stand most Reality shows, there's nothing fun about watching a bunch of grown behind adults yelling and fighting each other like a bunch of 5 year olds (but that's an insult to them).
They're parents must be proud..

I have a 16 year old brother who watches this garbage all the time.


----------



## honeyaura

AccfSally said:


> I can't stand most Reality shows, there's nothing fun about watching a bunch of grown behind adults yelling and fighting each other like a bunch of 5 year olds (but that's an insult to them).
> They're parents must be proud..
> 
> I have a 16 year old brother who watches this garbage all the time.



I honestly second this. I can rarely ever handle it, as there seem to be too many egos flying about which I've barely been into. And taking them a step further and trying to find love competing against others. Fake or not, it messes with peoples' hearts (ie Bachelor/Bachelorette). My grandmum LOVES reality TV, so I have no choice but to hear it blaring through our small apartment lol. I make few exceptions to this such as cooking shows (I love food, and learning new things in the kitchen), Netflix's Tidying Up (positivity and cleansing your home), etc.


----------



## Vanillous

1. one direction were actually a really good band, their fanbase just gave them a bad rep

2. white and dark chocolate >>>> milk chocolate

3. minecraft is really fun lol

4. i find superhero movies (or action movies in general) boring and i honestly cannot tell any of the plots apart

5. cats are better at showing affection than dogs (but i love both)

6. 13 reasons why made lotsss of mistakes and can definitely be harmful, but looking at only the plot/characters i thought it was an entertaining show

7. coffee tastes like burnt charcoal i am convinced the world is just pranking me like how

8. i prefer 'low-maintenance' friendships where things are generally lighthearted and there is no pressure to text everyday

i think that is all i got


----------



## greyCat44

Akira-chan said:


> 2d animation and movies are way better than 3d. Im sick off all high dollar movies being made in 3d. The princess and the frog was the last good 2d made movie and it's killing me how hard it is to find any. I mean i get 3d's cool and all but it won't ever have that amazing magic 2d hand drawn animation has. I just want it back. I miss it



SAME 3D is great and all but 2D allows for so much artistic expression in a different way, like with The Secret of Kells bringing celtic and irish manuscript illumination to life, or Ghibli's Princess Kaguya looking like flowing charcoal drawings at times. With 3D sometimes it feels like you get drawn in to things like, How Realistic Can We Make The Hair Simulation Look when that really isn't all that matters


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

photorealist art is *b o r i n g* and _o v e r d o n e_


----------



## Akira-chan

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> photorealist art is *b o r i n g* and _o v e r d o n e_



I agree with this so MUCH. i mean it can be impressive sometimes but its being pushed way too much.


----------



## MasterM64

I know this may sound silly and I am unsure if it is an unpopular opinion (maybe the very first part perhaps), but I have been noticing a recent trend of people protesting climate change in various parts of the world. In my opinion, I think it is pointless to protest about it because a lot of politicians are controlled by companies that are contributors to the problem (like petroleum and car companies [which are also controlled by petroleum companies]). A lot of them are not going to listen to the people or won't care (even though they may say it just so people don't suspect anything). If people really want to make a difference, they should instead do something about it on the ballot when voting for their leaders (& only vote people who are truly for a greener society) and also reflect their beliefs in their lives by doing things that improve the environment (like recycling, buying electric cars [I do realize people may talk about the toxic materials used to make the batteries, but there is tons of research being done to make better batteries that are not bad for the environment], and planting trees for example). I also think people consuming less resources and being smart with their resources instead in all aspects of life are also another thing we all can do collectively to make a difference for the future so the world is better for the next generation(s).


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> I agree with this so MUCH. i mean it can be impressive sometimes but its being pushed way too much.



^^this it's too boring and people try too hard with it yes.

also disturbed is a bad band and their simon & garfunkel cover sucks so much


----------



## Oldcatlady

I hate when there’s romance in any movie that’s not a romance movie and it kinda ruins it for me. I love romance movies and books by themselves but I don’t want it at all in a horror/action/etc movie


----------



## Bcat

Mmmm boy here we go:

Idk if it counts as ‘unpopular’ but I’m sick of people shutting down conversation and discourse by playing the racism/sexism/homophobia card. Every time I see it done in an argument it’s just a way to silence the opponent without actually refuting any of their points or trying to better the case for your own side.

 I say this now because I’m frustrated that somebody who doesn’t know the situation well is misrepresenting a local cause that’s very dear to me, trying to paint it in a negative light that xouldnt be any further than the actual truth.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> Mmmm boy here we go:
> 
> Idk if it counts as ‘unpopular’ but I’m sick of people shutting down conversation and discourse by playing the racism/sexism/homophobia card. Every time I see it done in an argument it’s just a way to silence the opponent without actually refuting any of their points or trying to better the case for your own side.


Yeah or when they have to add like sexuality/diversity/gender etc. into literally every topic they bring up.. like okay how are those relevant every time you open ur mouth lol


----------



## Hadlee

i feel like when i casually text somebody, i find it quite mean when somebody puts full punctuation in a message. for example, saying 'what r u doing' sounds pretty chill and relaxed. but saying 'What are you doing?' makes it sound snide and kind of like the person is agitated or in a bad mood.

sometimes i don't like to see those types of things from people that i like texting. however, i understand that some people may have bad days and they deserve love tbh. <3


----------



## Stella-Io

Hadlee said:


> i feel like when i casually text somebody, i find it quite mean when somebody puts full punctuation in a message. for example, saying 'what r u doing' sounds pretty chill and relaxed. but saying 'What are you doing?' makes it sound snide and kind of like the person is agitated or in a bad mood.
> 
> sometimes i don't like to see those types of things from people that i like texting. however, i understand that some people may have bad days and they deserve love tbh. <3



Looool, you and I could never text, my texts almost always have correct punctuation X) I'll sometimes say 'nvm' or 'rn' but I personally don't like txt lang. Its annying how ppl will shrtn evrythng like y tho can u just not txt the word out? I clearly suck at it^ Also it makes me feel, old? Sometimes I have to look up what somethin means.

Don't blame me, I don't text alot.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Stella-Io said:


> Looool, you and I could never text, my texts almost always have correct punctuation X) I'll sometimes say 'nvm' or 'rn' but I personally don't like txt lang. Its annying how ppl will shrtn evrythng like y tho can u just not txt the word out? I clearly suck at it^ Also it makes me feel, old? Sometimes I have to look up what somethin means.
> 
> Don't blame me, I don't text alot.



Haha, I agree with you there! I don't like so many abbreviations when I text, although I'll sometimes use "tho" or "u" if I am only using one hand because it's really hard to use the phone keyboard with one hand since my phone is so wide. Or if I'm in a rush and don't have much time to text, I'll shorten those choice words. But usually, I just text in proper english. Now texting in ACNL's in game chat, i def type like dis because it's so gosh darn annoying to type properly! LOL


----------



## Stella-Io

Omg yes. In ACNL's chat thing I shorten my words so much, I'll do like some1 or evry for every. Plus I type alot, so it'll be like 3 or 4 blurbs until I'm done with my thought. Plus any correction for punctuation if I mistyped somethin. After a while I just try to ignore my typos.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Stella-Io said:


> Looool, you and I could never text, my texts almost always have correct punctuation X) I'll sometimes say 'nvm' or 'rn' but I personally don't like txt lang. Its annying how ppl will shrtn evrythng like y tho can u just not txt the word out? I clearly suck at it^ Also it makes me feel, old? Sometimes I have to look up what somethin means.
> 
> Don't blame me, I don't text alot.


I do that because I am old.


----------



## honeyaura

Hadlee said:


> i feel like when i casually text somebody, i find it quite mean when somebody puts full punctuation in a message. for example, saying 'what r u doing' sounds pretty chill and relaxed. but saying 'What are you doing?' makes it sound snide and kind of like the person is agitated or in a bad mood.
> 
> sometimes i don't like to see those types of things from people that i like texting. however, i understand that some people may have bad days and they deserve love tbh. <3



Hmm, I wouldn't misinterpret using punctuation and spelling everything out as being in a bad mood. Some people just like typing like that, such as myself! I promise, when it comes to texting, not focusing too hard on that part means less stress in the convo <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Mmmm boy here we go:
> 
> Idk if it counts as ‘unpopular’ but I’m sick of people shutting down conversation and discourse by playing the racism/sexism/homophobia card. Every time I see it done in an argument it’s just a way to silence the opponent without actually refuting any of their points or trying to better the case for your own side.
> 
> I say this now because I’m frustrated that somebody who doesn’t know the situation well is misrepresenting a local cause that’s very dear to me, trying to paint it in a negative light that xouldnt be any further than the actual truth.



I 100% agree, I unfortunately had to cut people out of my life that constantly used these cards to get out of or try to "win" arguments. It's very draining


----------



## MasterM64

honeyaura said:


> I 100% agree, I unfortunately had to cut people out of my life that constantly used these cards to get out of or try to "win" arguments. It's very draining



I agree as well! I honestly don't understand why people like to push these "cards"/agendas per say, why can't we all just see each other as human beings (regardless of heritage, sex, religion, etc.) and instead focus on goals that truly matter that are for the betterment of everyone like the economy, our environment, technological advancement, etc.?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I kind of want to follow politics a little more after watching this:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I already mentioned something about the prequels in the OP, but I have another unpopular (?) Star Wars opinion:

In terms of how much of an insult a Star Wars movie is to the series, the sequel trilogy is a much bigger insult than the prequels. While the prequels ruined good characters and added stupid junk like midi-chlorians (excuse me for my bad language), the sequels basically missed the point of Star Wars. It?s supposed to be a soap opera, about the tragedy of Darth Vader, not about advanced technology and war. But Episodes VII and VIII made it more about that than anything. So it?s more insulting than the prequels. But at least they don?t have as much stupid nonsense the prequels had.


----------



## Zura

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I kind of want to follow politics a little more after watching this:



This guy is both a true American hero and a savage.


----------



## Midoriya

Alolan_Apples said:


> I already mentioned something about the prequels in the OP, but I have another unpopular (?) Star Wars opinion:
> 
> In terms of how much of an insult a Star Wars movie is to the series, the sequel trilogy is a much bigger insult than the prequels. While the prequels ruined good characters and added stupid junk like midi-chlorians (excuse me for my bad language), the sequels basically missed the point of Star Wars. It’s supposed to be a soap opera, about the tragedy of Darth Vader, not about advanced technology and war. But Episodes VII and VIII made it more about that than anything. So it’s more insulting than the prequels. But at least they don’t have as much stupid nonsense the prequels had.



To be honest, the recent sequels left me more confused than anything.  There was so much meaningless death in them, especially in episode VIII, that it ruined the movies.  I just remember watching episode VIII and at the end one of the guys said, “Well with this group I think we’ll do just fine” and acting like everyone that had previously died didn’t matter.  I just was like, “No, everything’s not going to be fine!  You guys just lost at least half, if not more than half, of your forces and have a guy after you who’s crazy because he killed the sith above him and now wants to wipe you guys out too!”  That part really didn’t make sense to me either.  I would agree for sure that episodes VII and VIII of Star Wars are insulting to the series.


----------



## Alienfish

honeyaura said:


> I 100% agree, I unfortunately had to cut people out of my life that constantly used these cards to get out of or try to "win" arguments. It's very draining



Yeah, kinda same. I had a trans friend who basically was talking about nothing else(trans/lgbtq+ card in general) and made you look like an idiot if you replied wrong or didn't understand everything. And every time we had a convo she basically went on about those things and never listened to me really. I don't sit and read about those issues all my free time, kthx. Understand that other people might not know everything you do jfc.


----------



## Valzed

*ducks to avoid incoming stones or rotten fruit* I don't find Pewdiepie or Markiplier funny or entertaining.


----------



## Stella-Io

Peanut Butter is over rated and gross. I say this because I think alot of people like or love it.

Unrelated but *Valzed* I like how your mayors are side by side like that.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

incineroar is better than decidueye.



and better than ur favorite mon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tanukki said:


> incineroar is better than decidueye.
> 
> 
> 
> and better than ur favorite mon.



I agree with half of this. I like Incineroar over Decidueye, but not over most Pok?mon.


----------



## MasterM64

Looks like the staff replaced "Opinions" with "Onions" in the thread title... xD


----------



## Vikaela

Eugh, keep your onions to yourself.
They taste horrible! c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I would say that red onions would be unpopular compared to the more familiar green,white and yellow varieties.Shallots and scallions might also be unpopular.


----------



## Vikaela

Any onion is a bad onion~


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t like onions, but I do like Funyuns.


----------



## Valzed

Stella-Io said:


> Unrelated but *Valzed* I like how your mayors are side by side like that.



Which set of my mayors? lol! My sigs rotate. Unpopular Onions... lol!


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> *ducks to avoid incoming stones or rotten fruit* I don't find Pewdiepie or Markiplier funny or entertaining.



Same, that's the last "occupation" I would want lol. Youtubers are mostly boring.

Also flame shields up I don't think Stevie Wonder is that good.. pobably bc my old work practice played his song like 100
5 of the days lol.


----------



## Stella-Io

Valzed said:


> Which set of my mayors? lol! My sigs rotate. Unpopular Onions... lol!



Oh whoops. The one with Bo and Val, the blinking chibis made by Zane. I think Val us on the left and Bo on the right.


----------



## Alienfish

Also yeah about changing titles, they did that with the quick before mods come to quack before the mods come lol.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Fresh Onions are superior to Grilled Onions. 
Shrek 4 was a good movie.
Gen 3 > Gen 1(I wan't more water dangit)
The best instrument is the kazoo...


----------



## Alienfish

also i prefer fried onion >> everything else


----------



## Stalfos

Stealing is bad.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Unpopular onions?!?!? I'm offended. Nah just kidding. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xRileyx said:


> To be honest, the recent sequels left me more confused than anything.  There was so much meaningless death in them, especially in episode VIII, that it ruined the movies.  I just remember watching episode VIII and at the end one of the guys said, ?Well with this group I think we?ll do just fine? and acting like everyone that had previously died didn?t matter.  I just was like, ?No, everything?s not going to be fine!  You guys just lost at least half, if not more than half, of your forces and have a guy after you who?s crazy because he killed the sith above him and now wants to wipe you guys out too!?  That part really didn?t make sense to me either.  I would agree for sure that episodes VII and VIII of Star Wars are insulting to the series.



I forgot to add. Episode VIII had no lightsaber duels. That was a major element of the Star Wars series. What?s even worse is that it?s nearly three hours long. Heck, even the prequels (the Star Wars movies everyone hated) had lightsaber duels (better ones too).


----------



## maple22

Onions are p. gross on their own, but they can really bring out the flavor in an otherwise bland dish


----------



## honeyaura

All this talk about onions is bringing back memories of growing up with almost nothing in our pantry, we often had onions thanks to our neighbors. Me and my little brother would just unprofessionally cut them up and throw them in a pan with salt and pepper. Sometimes it would be carrots instead. I can still taste all the failed attempts of us cooking these veggies lol.

Oh my unpopular opinion for today: onion rings are pretty good!


----------



## Valzed

Stella-Io said:


> Oh whoops. The one with Bo and Val, the blinking chibis made by Zane. I think Val us on the left and Bo on the right.



That's okay. Sometimes it doesn't seem to switch as often. I love those chibis by Zane! I had to make them into their own sig to get them to rotate with the others.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> All this talk about onions is bringing back memories of growing up with almost nothing in our pantry, we often had onions thanks to our neighbors. Me and my little brother would just unprofessionally cut them up and throw them in a pan with salt and pepper. Sometimes it would be carrots instead. I can still taste all the failed attempts of us cooking these veggies lol.
> 
> Oh my unpopular opinion for today: onion rings are pretty good!



I actually love onion rings if they.re real onions - not the mushed onions.


----------



## Raienryu

maple22 said:


> Onions are p. gross on their own, but they can really bring out the flavor in an otherwise bland dish



excuse me this is something i was not prepared to read- though, onions are really a staple to otherwise bland dishes

also my unpopular opinion is that avocados suck


----------



## salty-

I don't think the office is that good of a show and it makes me more uncomfortable to watch than actually finding most of it funny, I think Dwight is the only thing that makes the show bearable to me and Jim and Pam are okay. The only interest I really have in the show is the memes that come from it that are just little blips from episodes that had a moment to actually be funny.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

salty- said:


> I don't think the office is that good of a show and it makes me more uncomfortable to watch than actually finding most of it funny, I think Dwight is the only thing that makes the show bearable to me and Jim and Pam are okay. The only interest I really have in the show is the memes that come from it that are just little blips from episodes that had a moment to actually be funny.


I keep hearing the original British one is better. I haven't given either much of a chance.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not going to get political here, but I do believe Facebook needs to be shut down and put out of business. I haven’t gone there in a long time for a reason, and may stay off. The other tech companies, not so much.


----------



## honeyaura

Tattoo "sleeves", if not too overboard, are pretty hot lol. I'm not sure how much of an unpopular opinion that is, but I do have several friends who hate tattoos altogether. Can't wait to get one myself.


----------



## piske

i don’t like Beyonc? lol


----------



## dedenne

Freyen said:


> i don’t like Beyonc? lol



some of her songs are really good (e.g halo) but her personality is a meh


----------



## Alienfish

Freyen said:


> i don’t like Beyonc? lol



how is that a lol she is bad imo and i don't really like her as a person either.. : |

anyway dr. pepper is yuck and whoever posted about facebook earlier yeah they should shut down


----------



## piske

Sheila - idk why i put lol xD

everyone using yasss/slay/queen/wig-snatched etc., etc., is annoying as h***, not to mention played-out. like, you’re not a drag queen, take it down a notch.


----------



## maple22

I'm so glad that The Big Bang Theory is finally going to end. I hope that all the other current laugh-track sitcoms go with it, too. There isn't even a month left!


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> I'm so glad that The Big Bang Theory is finally going to end. I hope that all the other current laugh-track sitcoms go with it, too. There isn't even a month left!



That series is pure **** and a shame to everyone having asd's and struggling with it.

But yeah let all those series die yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I believe tests are illegitimate. Your performance in class is not based on how well you know the material, but rather how well you do on the tests. This is especially true if you know almost everything, but struggle with a few parts, and whatever you struggle with dominates what is covered on the test.

EDIT: Also, lags and errors seriously needed to be disabled. I didn’t earn any TBT Bells writing this post because of that.


----------



## skarmoury

^^ mood lol
like i do fine in exams but i don't feel any smarter? i feel just as dumb as hell, i think it's just bc i can retain more stuff than usual in my short-term memory sjkdfjskd.
ngl but I hate it when adults hate on kids for just being kids like?? congrats on being a prideful prick, you aren't cool for judging kids who are literally immature/growing up. let them be kids and have fun, esp. if they aren't harming anyone. like, shoutout to that post of an adult making fun of 2000s babies and calling them weird for "acting like prom's a wedding", prom is a big part in some teens' lives and it's literally none of your business how they want to celebrate it. 
ok with that said, I also hate some people who judge partygoes for "wanting to go out all the time". you're an introvert? cool. you don't like socializing a whole ton? cool. you want to judge/look down on people who do love socializing most of their time? not cool. if they aren't your cup of tea then leave !! them !! be!! let them have their own type of fun!


----------



## Flare

Mental Health needs more attention and funding than what it currently does. Almost every case of a shooting or terrorist act all leads to mental disorder such as Schizophrenia or Paranoid Personality Disorder.

This isn't to offend anyone who has similar disorders. But unchecked disorders like these is what causes so much evil deeds to happen and also causes alot of people to suffer who do have it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think Algebra 1 is 7th grade level math and should be taught in the 7th grade.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think Algebra 1 is 7th grade level math and should be taught in the 7th grade.



I really hope you don't get to make maths teaching plans for school. That advanced maths or more should only be forced if you plan on attending such an education higher on.


----------



## Bcat

Sheila said:


> I really hope you don't get to make maths teaching plans for school. That advanced maths or more should only be forced if you plan on attending such an education higher on.



yeah I agree. I HATED geometry in highschool and I've never used it once outside of school. Imo most of what you learn in highschool is absolutely worthless, and you spend far too much time learning things you'll never have a need for unless you go into a science or math career. I think more practical life skills should be focused on and taught in highschool. 

I have a lot of opinions about how the education system is broken but I doubt that all of them are unpopular.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah we were forced to take somewhat advanced math(unless u took science classes then u had to take like 5 maths classes lol rip) in high school and i can say I never used maths beyond the four basic things(+, -,x, /) ever.


----------



## maple22

I think the Amazon Echo/Google Home/etc are extremely creepy.


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think Algebra 1 is 7th grade level math and should be taught in the 7th grade.



If you were my teacher, I'd die. I didn't pass my algebra 1 EOC back in my FRESHMAN year of high school, I failed 2 or 3 times total.

For me I couldn't understand why so many people would fail the English classes, there was alot of remedial English students back in high school.


----------



## Dim

Waluigi in smash is overhyped. Knock it off already with Waluigi in smash already.

Also, that Dragon Ball Super: Broly movie was kind of lame.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Bucky Barnes deserves better.

*drops mic*​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> If you were my teacher, I'd die. I didn't pass my algebra 1 EOC back in my FRESHMAN year of high school, I failed 2 or 3 times total.
> 
> For me I couldn't understand why so many people would fail the English classes, there was alot of remedial English students back in high school.



I think the one part that makes Algebra so hard is the introduction to variables (letters). The fact that you can’t combine them with numbers in addition or subtraction and the fact that we’re used to having just one number as our final answer for a long time is what throws us off track (since we have to leave number and letter addition as an expression as our final answer). It’s also worth noting that multiplying them just leaves a number in front of a letter (example: 7 * r = 7r). If the variables isn’t what you struggle with, then what is it that makes it too hard?

As a bonus, I written a blog entry last year about when math starts to get hard. If I can remember what made it hard, multiplication is the first nail in the coffin. Division is worse. Then you have to deal with negative numbers, exponents, roots, decimals, and fractions. All of this makes math very difficult, and what’s even worse is that all of that is basic math. And then we get to Algebra, the turning point in math’s difficulty curve. If you want to read, here is the link:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?7266-At-what-point-does-math-start-getting-harder

Lucky for me, I’n good at math, which is why I was able to do Algebra 1 early (in middle school) and why I understand Calculus. I’m almost done with Differential Equations. If there’s anytging I struggle with, it has to be proofs. Even in high school, proofs in Geometry are harder than finding the length of a curve (a Calculus related concept).


----------



## Alienfish

^Yeah, not everyone are maths pros and it takes a certain kind of brain (or just a superb teacher who can explain it your way). Everyone is good at different stuff and this especially should not be forced.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.


----------



## Dim

Shellzilla said:


> I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.


I once did a poll to see how many people actually their 3d feature on their 3ds. Very little people said yes. It’s cool but sometimes I forget it exists.


----------



## Bcat

Shellzilla said:


> I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.



I like 3d because it feels more immersive. I feel less like I'm watching a movie and more like I'm _in_ a movie

- - - Post Merge - - -

and well y'know life is cinematic...


----------



## LadyDestani

Shellzilla said:


> I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.



I really dislike 3D and will never pay to see a movie in 3D. First of all, I wear glasses so having to wear a second pair over top of my first pair of glasses is really awkward and uncomfortable. Then, I have a hard time focusing on 3D movement, so rather than feeling more immersive, it ruins the experience for me. It makes me feel like I'm missing something anytime there's action and I have to strain my eyes too hard so it gives me a headache.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Shellzilla said:


> I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.



I hardly visit the theaters nowadays, but I can say this much. I don’t like watching movies in 3D. It makes me sick, especially when I had a history of seizures.


----------



## Lemonsky

LadyDestani said:


> First of all, I wear glasses so having to wear a second pair over top of my first pair of glasses is really awkward and uncomfortable.


I know right, I felt that way when I saw a 3D film last time.  I also had a migraine attack in the evening after the film, though I'm not sure if it was because of the 3D or not. But it could've been.


----------



## Alienfish

LadyDestani said:


> I really dislike 3D and will never pay to see a movie in 3D. First of all, I wear glasses so having to wear a second pair over top of my first pair of glasses is really awkward and uncomfortable. Then, I have a hard time focusing on 3D movement, so rather than feeling more immersive, it ruins the experience for me. It makes me feel like I'm missing something anytime there's action and I have to strain my eyes too hard so it gives me a headache.



Yeah it's basically effects and since I wear eyeglasses as well it looks pretty dumb lol


----------



## glasspandabear

I think anything Avengers related is boring. I'm not a fan of anything superhero related.


----------



## Tao

Shellzilla said:


> I don't really understand why people would want to watch movies in 3d, IMAX, or something. How much does it really affect your experience? And extra price for that too? Watching in regular screens is good enough for me and nothing more. Before someone tries to say otherwise, I did watch a movie one time in 3d. It didn't change my experience aside from having to wear glasses.



I think if you're going to pay to watch a movie instead of or alongside buying/streaming/whatevering it later to watch at home, you may as well go for something like IMAX if you can. You're paying to watch a movie once, go big if the option is there. 

With slight change to your argument, what's the point in paying like ?10 to watch a movie once at the cinema when I could wait a few months to buy the bluray for a couple pounds more and watch it as many times as I want to? The experience really isn't that different, IMO...Arguably better actually since I don't run the risk of crying kids, people who won't STFU, overpriced "meh" food and drink or (depending on the cinema) dirty premises. 

As for 3D, I can't comment. I don't do 3D. I can't really "get" the effect and all it does is give me migraines, so I avoid it anyway.


----------



## Stella-Io

Anythin 3D just looks fuzzy and out of focus, so I literally can't _see_ the hype for it. Maybe it's cause my vision is already bad? But idk, I wear glasses.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t even wear glasses and I think 3D isn’t really worth it, lmao.  Just doesn’t seem to change the movie too much for me other than the graphics a little bit.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

xRileyx said:


> I don’t even wear glasses and I think 3D isn’t really worth it, lmao.  Just doesn’t seem to change the movie too much for me other than the graphics a little bit.



There are different kinds of 3D. The kind where they throw stuff at you, like with one of the Spy Kids movies, and Coraline. Then you have the James Cameron way of doing things where they layer things and add subtle depth.


----------



## Alienfish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There are different kinds of 3D. The kind where they throw stuff at you, like with one of the Spy Kids movies, and Coraline. Then you have the James Cameron way of doing things where they layer things and add subtle depth.



Oh yeah the throwing things one is really annoying. I saw the latest PotC in 3D and it was pretty annoying ngl lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another unpopular opinion. I like Number Hangman more than Letter Hangman.


----------



## dedenne

what is number hangman


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> what is number hangman



uh no idea do you basically make up a number sequence and try making ppl guess it or?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dedenne2 said:


> what is number hangman



Something I did in three rounds of a TBT giveaway I hosted yesterday.


----------



## dedenne

Alolan_Apples said:


> Something I did in three rounds of a TBT giveaway I hosted yesterday.



thats not explaining what it is but ok.


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> thats not explaining what it is but ok.



dw that's how he rolls


----------



## Stella-Io

Dedenne2 said:


> what is number hangman



Basically hangman, but instead of guessing letters you guess numbers. Each number corresponds to the letter in what order it appears in in the alaphabet. So 1=A, 2=B, 26=Z ect... It makes hangman harder cause now you have to count out the letter's placement and decide the numbers in the answer. So if the answer is Popsicle then it would appear as
16 15 16 19 9 3 12 5
P    o   p    s   i  c  l   e

Edit: Ah damn the formatting of the post messed up my spacing. Oh well, hopefully it gets the point across.


----------



## wizard

1) I don?t know if this is unpopular but I don?t like it when cats sit on my lap because their claws scare me.
2) Peanut butter is *DISGUSTING*
3) 12 is a good number of kids to have
4) Ghosts are real (not that unpopular)
5) Spanish doesn?t sound nice
6) Modern music is not good
7) Modern fashion is horrendous


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Cheese ice cream is DELICIOUS.


----------



## Stella-Io

wizard said:


> 2) Peanut butter is *DISGUSTING*



YES peanut butter is over rated, it's really not that good. I don't even like the smell in the slightest.


----------



## xXJessXx

I don’t like superhero movies. Sorry Avenger fans.


----------



## Zura

Peanutbutter is horrid.


----------



## Alienfish

wizard said:


> 1)
> 2) Peanut butter is *DISGUSTING*
> 6) Modern music is not good
> 7) Modern fashion is horrendous



Yeah, modern music and fashion is even worse than the 90s tbh and even that should never come back, brr.


----------



## Alienfish

Also the whole Superdry/Supreme fashion trends are ugly af and I don't get the hype.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think people that retaliate to a negative Wi-Fi rating shouldn’t be allowed to use the internet at all. If you have received a negative rating, learn from your mistake (or if you can, correct your mistake) and don’t repeat it again. Revenge ratings are illegitimate and not a good way to respond to a rating, and bullying, intimidating, and harassing other members for giving you a negative rating is at the pinnacle of bullying. That’s why I believe that these people shouldn’t be allowed to use the internet (including Facebook, YouTube, and Wikipedia).

There’s no recent situation that made me state this. It’s just a random thought.


----------



## hange

.


----------



## maple22

I absolutely despise "youneek" spellings of normal names (made-up spellings, not cultural variants)
You may think you're being so original when you name your son Jeymez, but if you shout his name in a crowded place, multiple boys and men named James are still going to turn towards you. Even worse, he's going to spend his whole life having to correct others who will, naturally, write his name down the way they're used to.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> I absolutely despise "youneek" spellings of normal names (made-up spellings, not cultural variants)
> You may think you're being so original when you name your son Jeymez, but if you shout his name in a crowded place, multiple boys and men named James are still going to turn towards you. Even worse, he's going to spend his whole life having to correct others who will, naturally, write his name down the way they're used to.



Yeah....that does not make you look unique, just your parents smoking something while deciding or idk lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Also apparently it's unpopular opinion for people that they should deserve respect, rather than just giving it to people based on like, title, rank etc. Like no bruh if you treat me like a douche don't expect me to be nice.


----------



## Hat'

I was gonna say that coachella sucks but that's very not unpopular at all right?


----------



## Alienfish

Hat' said:


> I was gonna say that coachella sucks but that's very not unpopular at all right?



i agree and apparently it is..considering the amount among instagram tweenies so yeah lol. also what grinds my gears is that people half-joke calls it woodstock or stuff.. like no just shut the ****up


----------



## Bcat

in Mean Girls Janice is just as bad as Regina. All she does is use Cady for her vengeance scheme. She doesn't care about her as a friend at al.


----------



## dedenne

Hat' said:


> I was gonna say that coachella sucks but that's very not unpopular at all right?



i know quite a few people who hate coachella, but thats minimal compared to the amount of people who like it.
personally, i couldnt care less. i didnt even know it existed until the one this year


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> i know quite a few people who hate coachella, but thats minimal compared to the amount of people who like it.
> personally, i couldnt care less. i didnt even know it existed until the one this year



sadly i know it exists lol and it's basically a celeb show off being fake hippies so yeah it can die for my sake lol


----------



## Golden_Purrl

I really don't like dogs, I find them so annoying, and the barking I hate that noise so much! Plus there are too many movies about dogs too! And the endless commercials with them too!
Plus I can?t completely trust all dogs, they can turn so vicious so quickly!
Android phones! Terrible, Terrible phones! My first smart phone was a android, I learned the hard way that iPhones are so much better, and easier to use, plus I don?t trust google any more. That and I prefer the App Store.
Samsung is awful brand.
Tech companies really need to care about privacy! At least Apple does!
I don?t like google.
I hate Windows OS! I find Mac OS so much easier to use!
I like Apple so much more Mico$oft! (I?ll admit that Apple isn?t always perfect though)
Social Media is very bad, and leads to many terrible things! You?ll never find me using Facebook or Twitter! (Or the rest of them)
Microsoft (or I should I say Miro$oft!) is an extremely greedy company, and make cheep, and fault products, and terrible virus prone software! Not to mention taint gaming too!
P.C. gaming is overrated, and is full of elitists! 
Gaming paid online is a scam! Now Nintendo is doing it too!
Online shopping is getting to be too extreme, I miss being able to shop in stores, and malls, and being able to see the products for my self.
Selfies are stupid. (I?m probably going to get roasted for that one! Oh well! I don?t care!)
Summer is the worst season! The weather is too much! Either it?s too hot or there?s a thunderstorm happening! And to top it off my insomnia get really bad during the summer months!
Daylight savings time really need to be abolished! It?s not even necessary anymore! 
I don?t like GoT at all! I find it way too violent, and terribly disturbing, plus I?m so sick and tried of hearing and reading about it everywhere! 
I don?t like Frozen. In fact I still hate let it go! Such a annoying song! Let go of Let it Go!
I don?t like Fortnight.
I hate loot boxes, another thing that is running gaming!
I think cats are a billion time better than dogs. In pretty much every way!
I don?t care for Breaking Bad, way too violent for my taste. 
I hate coffee, mainly because of the taste, I really hate bitter foods/drinks (yes I?ve added cream and sugar to coffee and I still find it still too bitter).
I don?t like alcohol, again a taste thing, plus I think beer smells disgusting.
I don?t really like anime, it?s not really my thing, I just watch Pok?mon every once and awhile.
I think Disney turning most of their animated movies is a bad thing. It?s ruining all the goodness of their classic animated movies!
I not into superheroes, movies, comic books ect. I found the first Avengers movie rather boring. 
I deeply dislike horror movies, actually the whole horror genre, I don?t like gory things period.
Skinny jeans are dumb.

Pok?mon related things-
I really don?t like Go or Let?s Go! What?s the appeal? I found Go to be just another boring fad.
I think the 4th gen is the best gen.
Piplup, Lucario, and Shaymin are the best Pok?mon.
Aura needs to be a new type in Pok?mon 
Pok?mon Platinum and Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky are the best games!
I hate genwunners! They're stuck-up and need to take of those stupid nostalgia googles right now! Pok?mon does not revolve around the first 151 or Kanto! And speaking of things that revolve around Kanto, the Kanto pandering in the all Pok?mon games needs to stop! I hate it! All the regions (except Kanto) deserve a lot more attention in 
Pok?mon!
I don't care for the 1st or 7th gens. 
I?m very slowly starting to like gen 5 more these days.
Snivy is the best starter in Unova 
Piplup is the best (and cutest) stater in all of Pok?mon! Period!
I hate Totodile, and it?s evolutions! I think they?re an eyesore!
I hate Garchomp so much! Worst Pok?mon ever! Too many reasons to list here!
Gen 6 was ok, but I don?t really care for mega evolutions.
The Rise of Darkrai is the best Pok?mon move; the worst: Genesect and the Legend Awakened.
I think that the first Pok?mon movie was boring, the short before the movie was highly unnecessary.
Aura Guardians would have been amazing in the games! It?s a huge shame that it was something only in Lucario and the Mystery of Mew, and a few of the episodes of the series! Plus an Aura Guardians spin off! Oh the possibilities!
Pok?mon Ranger games where pretty good, (except the first one, way too frustrating!) I wish they where still a thing!
Most Pok?mon fanfics are bad, and/or poorly written. I want to write a story, but not necessarily a fanfic on day.

Animal Crossing-
Purrl is the best cat! 
I have mixed feelings about Marshall, sometimes I can deal with his crazy popularity, sometime, I don?t like it.
Isabelle can get rather annoying.
I prefer T.I.Y To the T&T department store.
Pansies and lilies are best flowers. (I still like all the flowers though).
Dobie should have stayed a lazy, I?m not ok the Nintendo turned him into a cranky in the WA update. Now there?s no longer a lazy wolf!
There?s other things too, I just forgot for now.


----------



## dedenne

Golden_Purrl said:


> -


how is it possible for u to have that many unpopular opinions wow


----------



## Stella-Io

I agree with some of what *Golden_Purrl* has said, like Isabelle and Disney making remake of classics (there is only 1 true genie, no one can do it like Robin Williams rest in peace). I disagree with the whole iphone thing, androids and Samsung are easier to use (for me).

I feel like some of your opinions are based on preferences or past experience that don't validate the opinion. Like dogs. Dogs aren't just happy to violent, somethin made them that way. Weather it was past trauma, PTSD, drugs or any other substance, somethin made them scared that you didn't see behind you, ect... My opinion is that no dog begins as violent, somethin is making them violent.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## aymia

I actually like Kylie Jenner, I don't think she's a bad person.

I loved Frozen, I thought it was fantastic. I prefer it slightly more than Tangled but I love Tangled too. 

Almost all Disney live remakes are terrible. Cinderella was the only bearable one. 

Modern music is great and has a lot of good stuff out. I love older stuff too but I'm not a music snob. 

Vinegar is the WORST SUBSTANCE ON EARTH. Why are people so ok with this stuff?! 

It doesn't matter which way you do your cereal! I do milk first and I heat it up. It's all going in your mouth anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol I'm not a music snob but honestly I prefer old music because to me it sounds better/genuine and to quote that Sobral dude it's not 'fast-food' music. And I feel a lot of today is basically instagram tweenies making music just to get streams, it's like there's no prestige getting a physical album out and today it's basically either indie or stereotype pop/beat/rnb etc. that is supposed to sounds 'new and fresh' et. (yeah there are other alternative scenes and there are some good modern bands but in general). Internet is good for finding stuff yeah but honestly instagram music is not my tea.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Carl’s Jr’s breakfast burger is the best breakfast item in America, at least coming from restaurants. My runner ups are Chick-fil-A’s chicken egg scramble bowl and McDonald’s Sausage McMuffin with Egg.


----------



## AccfSally

People saying 'oof' a lot is really annoying..

And people still whining about a certain video game (not AC), it's been 6 years now..LET IT GO!
We're lucky if we even get another one.


----------



## Dim

AccfSally said:


> People saying 'oof' a lot is really annoying..


I?ve got the perfect replacement for ?oof?! Alright hear me out...


Spoiler


----------



## Snowesque

I typically do not find "pet names" endearing, no matter who they come from. It usually makes me uncomfortable if it is from someone I do not know well. If you know my name, please use it.


----------



## AccfSally

There's this one meme (Which I think is one) that I'm going to name.
I'm so sick of hearing it, it's the most unfunny thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Dim

I think Roman Reigns/Leati Joseph Anoaʻi is amazing. The past year he has really been improving and has never looked better, in and out of the ring. I think all this hate is getting old but what disgusts me the most is the fact that all of his haters go so far as to accuse him of faking his leukemia to get himself over. He’s fought leukemia before dimwits!


----------



## Midoriya

Alolan_Apples said:


> Carl’s Jr’s breakfast burger is the best breakfast item in America, at least coming from restaurants. My runner ups are Chick-fil-A’s chicken egg scramble bowl and McDonald’s Sausage McMuffin with Egg.



Wow, I did not know this.  I’ll have to try their breakfast burger sometime.  Thanks for the recommendation.



Nox said:


> I’ve got the perfect replacement for ‘oof’! Alright hear me out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wow... yowie wowie indeed.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

A lot of these are popular opinions. Or at least they aren't unpopular


----------



## Dim

Illumination’s kind of annoying and overrated imo. Despicable Me was great but I’m not a fan of Sing or Secret lLfe of Pets.


----------



## mellachime

I'm not really big on the band Gorillaz (i think thats an unpopular opinion, cause i see everyone loving them dgsh)
no shade, just don't feel super attached to their music is all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ILikeFroakies said:


> A lot of these are popular opinions. Or at least they aren't unpopular



Or maybe, they are popular opinions, but only in the minority (the majority is bigger). So I think they count as unpopular opinions.

Back on topic, I think John Edwards (John Kerry?s running mate in 2004) is the worst person the Democratic Party ever had. Even Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is better than that. For Republicans, the big loser is Jeff Flake.


----------



## Alienfish

mellachime said:


> I'm not really big on the band Gorillaz (i think thats an unpopular opinion, cause i see everyone loving them dgsh)
> no shade, just don't feel super attached to their music is all.



I like their art and concept but yeah the music is not really my tea either


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sheila said:


> I like their art and concept but yeah the music is not really my tea either



At one point it was stated that each album release would be mostly influenced by one of the four band members. I think the first one was 2D. I'm not sure what happened with Plastic Beach. Pretty sure there was a story that wasn't finished, in music videos that weren't made as well as a website tie in, leaving things cryptic.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m glad that Game of Thrones ended.


----------



## Bcat

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m glad that Game of Thrones ended.



that's hardly unpopular, the last season was such a mess most people are just glad it's over


----------



## Dim

Bcat said:


> that's hardly unpopular, the last season was such a mess most people are just glad it's over


Doesn’t seem like my family feels that way. I never watched it myself though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The best biome is the desert. It depends on which deserts we?re talking about, but if it?s from North America, the deserts are more beautiful than forests.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Here goes. Probably one of the most unpopular opinions yet. I'll put it in the spoilers tab if you decided to read the controversial opinion of mine. And my apologies if I come off as a bit insensitive.



Spoiler: Welp



I really do not understand people going bananas over the royal family. If anything, it grinds my gears everytime they get mentioned on the news, papers, or magazines. In what way did they make a significant impact to  the people as of late? I get that Harry wants to make a positive impact to disabled and injured people by making the Invictus Games and I'm fine with it. Aside from that, I see no reason why they should get some coverage on something normal. One of their kids start walking? Bam, the news makes a highlight of it. A baby is on their way? That too! Awaiting for the baby's name and gender? Don't get me started on this... I'm trying really hard not to hate them but the recent events are making it hard for me right now. The more I think about it, maybe it's just the media who are overdoing the exposure of the family. Who knows? Maybe the family itself are getting fed up from this. It's kinda like they're trying to bring up a musical star and forcing it down people's throats. Sorry guys, I just needed to vent this out. If you like following the royal family, then go ahead. Just don't show it off, okay? Not everyone is interested in this...



Mods, if this is too much, feel free to go ahead and take down this post.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Shellzilla said:


> Here goes. Probably one of the most unpopular opinions yet. I'll put it in the spoilers tab if you decided to read the controversial opinion of mine. And my apologies if I come off as a bit insensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welp
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not understand people going bananas over the royal family. If anything, it grinds my gears everytime they get mentioned on the news, papers, or magazines. In what way did they make a significant impact to  the people as of late? I get that Harry wants to make a positive impact to disabled and injured people by making the Invictus Games and I'm fine with it. Aside from that, I see no reason why they should get some coverage on something normal. One of their kids start walking? Bam, the news makes a highlight of it. A baby is on their way? That too! Awaiting for the baby's name and gender? Don't get me started on this... I'm trying really hard not to hate them but the recent events are making it hard for me right now. The more I think about it, maybe it's just the media who are overdoing the exposure of the family. Who knows? Maybe the family itself are getting fed up from this. It's kinda like they're trying to bring up a musical star and forcing it down people's throats. Sorry guys, I just needed to vent this out. If you like following the royal family, then go ahead. Just don't show it off, okay? Not everyone is interested in this...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if this is too much, feel free to go ahead and take down this post.



I'm going to kind of agree here. Too much coverage on anybody is annoying I feel, although I don't hate the people, but I do dislike the media for covering them to an unnecessary degree. Making articles about completely mundane stuff famous people do isn't "news", and stop trying to pretend like just because they're famous, it should matter. It really shouldn't.


----------



## Liability

smash bros. isn't as good as everyone makes it out to be


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Shellzilla said:


> Here goes. Probably one of the most unpopular opinions yet. I'll put it in the spoilers tab if you decided to read the controversial opinion of mine. And my apologies if I come off as a bit insensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welp
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not understand people going bananas over the royal family. If anything, it grinds my gears everytime they get mentioned on the news, papers, or magazines. In what way did they make a significant impact to  the people as of late? I get that Harry wants to make a positive impact to disabled and injured people by making the Invictus Games and I'm fine with it. Aside from that, I see no reason why they should get some coverage on something normal. One of their kids start walking? Bam, the news makes a highlight of it. A baby is on their way? That too! Awaiting for the baby's name and gender? Don't get me started on this... I'm trying really hard not to hate them but the recent events are making it hard for me right now. The more I think about it, maybe it's just the media who are overdoing the exposure of the family. Who knows? Maybe the family itself are getting fed up from this. It's kinda like they're trying to bring up a musical star and forcing it down people's throats. Sorry guys, I just needed to vent this out. If you like following the royal family, then go ahead. Just don't show it off, okay? Not everyone is interested in this...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if this is too much, feel free to go ahead and take down this post.



Since I live in the United States, I shouldn’t care anything about the royal family of England. And neither should the other Americans.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I'm glad these are banned from conventions:


----------



## vel

pineapple tastes good on pizza.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shellzilla said:


> Here goes. Probably one of the most unpopular opinions yet. I'll put it in the spoilers tab if you decided to read the controversial opinion of mine. And my apologies if I come off as a bit insensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Welp
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not understand people going bananas over the royal family. If anything, it grinds my gears everytime they get mentioned on the news, papers, or magazines. In what way did they make a significant impact to  the people as of late? I get that Harry wants to make a positive impact to disabled and injured people by making the Invictus Games and I'm fine with it. Aside from that, I see no reason why they should get some coverage on something normal. One of their kids start walking? Bam, the news makes a highlight of it. A baby is on their way? That too! Awaiting for the baby's name and gender? Don't get me started on this... I'm trying really hard not to hate them but the recent events are making it hard for me right now. The more I think about it, maybe it's just the media who are overdoing the exposure of the family. Who knows? Maybe the family itself are getting fed up from this. It's kinda like they're trying to bring up a musical star and forcing it down people's throats. Sorry guys, I just needed to vent this out. If you like following the royal family, then go ahead. Just don't show it off, okay? Not everyone is interested in this...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, if this is too much, feel free to go ahead and take down this post.



I like learning about the royalty from other countries, but I agree that people take it way too far. I enjoy learning about their history and I might glance at an article about a major event, such as a birth, death, or wedding in the main family, but I don't need to be all up in somebody else's business. I think the media and some people go overboard following around not just the royal family, but any celebrity. Everyone deserves their privacy.


----------



## Stalfos

I hate when people say "change my mind" after stating an opinion.


----------



## Midoriya

I actually hate sarcasm and almost never use it.  If you’re not serious when you say something or you’re making a joke, why bother speaking?


----------



## duckykate

-egg salad is really good
-watching movies in a theatre is boring
-the edge brownies taste the best
-plain cheerios are good
-i hate wearing makeup it feels like there's slime all over my face
-samsung is better than apple
-snakes are cute
- old alt rock is the best genre of music (not to be a boomer but today's music sucks)


----------



## Wildtown

katezilla said:


> -egg salad is really good
> -watching movies in a theatre is boring
> -the edge brownies taste the best
> -i hate wearing makeup it feels like there's slime all over my face
> -samsung is better than apple
> -snakes are cute
> -alt rock is the best genre of music



im not sure that the first three are unpopular xD


----------



## Alienfish

ppl who hate theaters/cinemas probably watched some teen movie with shouting kids in the audience lol. go watch something classic or odd that is for adults man cinema is the best.

also i dont get the thing with netflix, hbo etc. and bingewatching series and i wouldn't pay for it, i'd rather have an old school tv and watch it there.. i can watch reruns online and such if needed but yeahhh no otherwise.


----------



## duckykate

Wildtown said:


> im not sure that the first three are unpopular xD




idk everyone around me seems to disagree

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ppl who hate theaters/cinemas probably watched some teen movie with shouting kids in the audience lol. go watch something classic or odd that is for adults man cinema is the best.
> 
> also i dont get the thing with netflix, hbo etc. and bingewatching series and i wouldn't pay for it, i'd rather have an old school tv and watch it there.. i can watch reruns online and such if needed but yeahhh no otherwise.



screaming kids arent really the problem, i just get bored watching movies in a theatre.
plus, usually when i'm watching something, i like to do something else while i watch it like draw or play a video game because i have a short attention span and of course i cant really do that in a theatre lol


----------



## Wildtown

katezilla said:


> idk everyone around me seems to disagree



thats weird xD


----------



## Nunnafinga

-Star Trek is better than Star Wars

-Pineapple on pizza is a crime against humanity.

-I love peanut butter.

-Describing things as "overrated" is overrated.

-Anyone who posts on this thread is a fatheaded git......uh,wait a sec........


----------



## cornimer

katezilla said:


> -egg salad is really good
> -watching movies in a theatre is boring
> -the edge brownies taste the best
> -i hate wearing makeup it feels like there's slime all over my face
> -samsung is better than apple
> -snakes are cute
> -alt rock is the best genre of music



I very much agree with all of these except the last one (nothing against alt rock though)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I actually like Disney's Hercules.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm possibly going to offend a lot of people who does this..

But I kinda don't like it when people type down sentences on the internet like this. (Not the best example)
Dark colors are fine, but anything that is super light color it's hard to read.
I know I can just highlight it but still..


----------



## Rosalind

1. Winter is the best season
2. Rain is the best weather 
3. Salty food is better than sweets
4. Cats are cuter than dogs 
5. Rats are awesome pets
6. Chocolate isn't really that good


----------



## Alienfish

@katezilla... should say i know people with short attention span as well (including myself with other things but i've taken film studies at uni so it's p required u  could sit and watch in a cinema lol) and honestly i don't know why it should be an issue. i'd just see it as good practice if anything, and be picky with what you watch.. of course if i watch something dumb on telly i might just play new leaf just to have that thing in the background and listen etc. and then i would never ever dream of playing on my phone while watching an actual movie regardless of location

buuuuut thats just me ig then, no offense i'm just a bit surprised with people sometimes, hm.
--

also 2000s/2010s is seriously the worst fashion decades.. i'd rather wear my mom's ugly 90s suit than buy something now man.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't like most dogs. It's mainly the barking/being aggressive/being territorial and the trying to be friendly jumping on you/licking you that I don't like. 

My in-laws have a neighbor who have a really cool dog that I like a lot. He's a very chill dog. He won't bark at you or jump on you and lick you. He's completely blind now (had a disease that took his vision) so he'll come right up to you and sniff you, because smell seems to be his big way of navigating the world now that he's blind. But I'm fine with that. He's the best dog ever. He's still super friendly, he just is friendly in his own way by hanging out with you. My in-laws were taking care of him while his owners were on vacation recently and he seemed to really like me. Whenever I would get up he'd follow me. I went to the bathroom once and he followed me, then politely waited outside the door. When I came out, he followed me back to where everyone was and then laid down next to me. It was very cute!


----------



## maple22

If you purposely leave perishable items out in the open at grocery stores, you deserve to be charged with theft. 
I believe that this is not only one of the most devious forms of theft, but it's arguably the most socially acceptable as well.


----------



## Frequency

Isabelle isn't even that great as everyone makes her out to be. I really don't see the appeal in her at all. I'm honestly really hoping she doesn't appear in the new Animal Crossing game... or at least the first person you see when entering your game.


----------



## LadyDestani

Sheila said:


> ppl who hate theaters/cinemas probably watched some teen movie with shouting kids in the audience lol. go watch something classic or odd that is for adults man cinema is the best.
> 
> also i dont get the thing with netflix, hbo etc. and bingewatching series and i wouldn't pay for it, i'd rather have an old school tv and watch it there.. i can watch reruns online and such if needed but yeahhh no otherwise.



I don't know if it's different where you live, but I feel like things have gotten so bad where I live that nobody has any respect or decency anymore.  Nobody can just go to the cinema and watch a movie.  They have to talk or spend the entire time on their phones or kick the seats.

I used to love going to the theater, but it's always a bad experience now.  It's been that way for maybe the past 10 years or so.  I watch a large variety of movies, including classics, but there's always someone sitting near me in the theater that ruins it for me.  In fact, the adults are worse than the kids.  Once, I was sitting next to an adult woman and her elderly mother.  They clearly had no interest in the movie and just wanted to spend the day together.  They talked to each other about random stuff throughout the entire movie.  Another time, I was near a group of people (all adults) taking up 2 rows of the theater on opening night.  The group in the first row literally turned their backs on the movie and talked to the people in the second row the entire time.

That's why I hate going to the theater now.  If people would sit and try to enjoy the movie and respect the other people around them, I'm sure it would still be fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Well I mostly go to this "cinematheque" where they show oldies and odd stuff and classics etc. and since it's more or less geeks only there that actually has respect so yeah most likely. There are of course talkative people there too but at least they don't sit and fiddle with stuff and disturb too much and then people usually tell them off. 

In your situation I'm surprised no one told them off or they had a guard there who could kick them out or such... The few times I go to a regular cinema I never see those family movies or just kid/teen stuff so I guess I'm good with having a picky taste lol.


----------



## Envy

Sheila said:


> ppl who hate theaters/cinemas probably watched some teen movie with shouting kids in the audience lol. go watch something classic or odd that is for adults man cinema is the best.



Nah, I don't dislike watching movie in theaters for that reason. For me it's a multitude of reasons: The big ones being that the volume in theaters is too loud for me and when I'm watching movies at home, I can pause them to go to the bathroom instead of having to miss part of the movie. Plus, I despise public restrooms. I'd much rather watch movies at home.


----------



## floatingzoo

- there are no good sitcoms anymore
- 1960's was the best time for music and television
- Tangled is so much better than Frozen
- The Osmonds over the Jacksons
- movies are really going downhill, they should be used as an art form, now most of them are cash grabs
- the beach blanket bingo movies are actually amazing
- Paddington 2 is one of the best movies out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ppl who hate theaters/cinemas probably watched some teen movie with shouting kids in the audience lol. go watch something classic or odd that is for adults man cinema is the best.



I absolutely love the movie theater when they play old movies! A while back my local theater played Singin' in the rain. The audience clapped when musical numbers were over, stood up at the end. It was like being transported back to when it first played, it was amazing.


----------



## Tao

maple22 said:


> If you purposely leave perishable items out in the open at grocery stores, you deserve to be charged with theft.
> I believe that this is not only one of the most devious forms of theft, but it's arguably the most socially acceptable as well.



...It's more like destruction of property if anything, doesn't really fit into the category of theft whatsoever. It's not theft until you attempt to take an item off the premises without paying (or I guess eat stuff without paying).


----------



## Alienfish

floatingzoo said:


> - there are no good sitcoms anymore
> - 1960's was the best time for music and television
> - movies are really going downhill, they should be used as an art form, now most of them are cash grabs



Yes, 60s were the best music, and to huge parts movies as well. And yeah movies are either that or just dumb "based on a true story" that is basically not true at all in their depiction *cough danish girl cough*


----------



## Liability

Sonic looked fine the way he was


----------



## 707

Oh I got like two or three
Let's see
-i hate how people try use dead singers(or actors idk) for aesthetic purposes. Example: Lil Peep & Kurt Cobain.

-i hate how people try to censor their words so they don't get caught talking smack. It's annoying and dumb and just makes no sense. Example: Do/nald Tr/ump or D*nald Tr*mp

- dogs are better than cats. don't @ me on this one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I hate when there's a cartoon for kids and adults try to sexualize it or push their dumb ships onto the Creator's of said show. The show isn't for adults. It's for kids. So shut ur ass up and sit it down


----------



## Bcat

707 said:


> -i hate how people try to censor their words so they don't get caught talking smack. It's annoying and dumb and just makes no sense. Example: Do/nald Tr/ump or D*nald Tr*mp



I was going to say this sometime lol It's like an attempt at being cutsie and smug but I find it beyond annoying and obnoxious. c*ensoring one letter doesn't change anything. just type the damn word.


----------



## Alienfish

Bcat said:


> I was going to say this sometime lol It's like an attempt at being cutsie and smug but I find it beyond annoying and obnoxious. c*ensoring one letter doesn't change anything. just type the damn word.



Yeah when people censor queer as well. Like if you don't like it just don't type it out or use it. Honestly I don't see it as negative and when people do that censor to be edgy and smug just stop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



707 said:


> -i hate how people try use dead singers(or actors idk) for aesthetic purposes. Example: Lil Peep & Kurt Cobain.
> 
> Oh and I hate when there's a cartoon for kids and adults try to sexualize it or push their dumb ships onto the Creator's of said show. The show isn't for adults. It's for kids. So shut ur ass up and sit it down



- What do you mean with the first one? Like using their pics as avatars or naming things after them?

- Yeah the latter is really annoying too like some people are too gross

Also why would you "dont @ me" if you post in a public thread lol? People will probably agree or disagree either way. So yeah don't post if you don't want stuff lol.


----------



## 707

Sheila said:


> - What do you mean with the first one? Like using their pics as avatars or naming things after them?
> 
> - Yeah the latter is really annoying too like some people are too gross
> 
> Also why would you "dont @ me" if you post in a public thread lol? People will probably agree or disagree either way. So yeah don't post if you don't want stuff lol.



As in people using their names in tags for clout & making cutesy edgey edits after they died. It's just annoying & is mainly a Tumblr thing but it's spreading. Like there's even a tag called Lil Kurt.


dont @ me is a joke. its what ppl say after they say something like an unpopular opinion. it just lets you know that it isnt that serious. i thought that dont @ me was a meme lmfao.


----------



## Alienfish

707 said:


> As in people using their names in tags for clout & making cutesy edgey edits after they died. It's just annoying & is mainly a Tumblr thing but it's spreading. Like there's even a tag called Lil Kurt.
> 
> 
> dont @ me is a joke. its what ppl say after they say something like an unpopular opinion. it just lets you know that it isnt that serious. i thought that dont @ me was a meme lmfao.



Ah I see. I don't really use social media and tag sites like that, but yeah I agree.

No,  thought it was more like some dumb thing people added to look cool, honestly it just looks a bit dumb ngl ...


----------



## 707

Bcat said:


> I was going to say this sometime lol It's like an attempt at being cutsie and smug but I find it beyond annoying and obnoxious. c*ensoring one letter doesn't change anything. just type the damn word.



as someone who had blacklisted donald trump because i was SO tired of hearing & seeing his name everywhere so doing this annoyed tf out of me
if you don't want attention to your post then just make your account private or even BETTER set your notifications to friends ONLY.(i mean it depends on what website you on but most of them have a feature like that so yeah)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Ah I see. I don't really use social media and tag sites like that, but yeah I agree.
> 
> No,  thought it was more like some dumb thing people added to look cool, honestly it just looks a bit dumb ngl ...



Don't use them! I literally saw these kinds of things everywhere after Lil Peep died & it got out of control.
I honestly just hate how people use dead people for aesthetic purposes. I walked into Forever21 the other day & all of a sudden they had a shirt with Luke Perry's face on it. Where was that before he died??? Not there!

lmfao
another unpopular opinion: ppl who say "don't @ me" look like dummies
and u right because i am a dummy


----------



## Alienfish

No I won't, the only "tag" site I use is this and it used to have some questionable **** as well at some points so no I won't.

Also nothing personal but the few dont @ me I've seen have been really edgy people so yeah.. I don't think you're dumb when you explained it it just looks a bit weird imo.


----------



## 707

Sheila said:


> No I won't, the only "tag" site I use is this and it used to have some questionable **** as well at some points so no I won't.
> 
> Also nothing personal but the few dont @ me I've seen have been really edgy people so yeah.. I don't think you're dumb when you explained it it just looks a bit weird imo.


The weirdest tag I've seen on here had to do something with fisting which made me laugh because omg why

Nah. Don't worry! I use it ironically because of people like that. I also always found it kinda funny. I once tweeted under another tweet of mine "don't @ me i can't f**king read"


----------



## Alienfish

707 said:


> The weirdest tag I've seen on here had to do something with fisting which made me laugh because omg why
> 
> Nah. Don't worry! I use it ironically because of people like that. I also always found it kinda funny. I once tweeted under another tweet of mine "don't @ me i can't f**king read"



I saw some that was straight out bullying but I think they got removed so..

lmao yeah i saw that one too i lol'd

Aha, I see then  Thanks for explaining.
--

also music reviewing shouldn't even be a paid journalism form cause they basically write from one standpoint and hates on oldies, and think everything new and hip is sooo unique and awesome (unless its some mag specialized on oldies but generally newspaper level)


----------



## Breath Mint

707 said:


> dont @ me is a joke. its what ppl say after they say something like an unpopular opinion. it just lets you know that it isnt that serious. i thought that dont @ me was a meme lmfao.



But do you really think preferring dogs over cats is an unpopular opinion?


----------



## 707

Breath Mint said:


> But do you really think preferring dogs over cats is an unpopular opinion?


Nope! That's why I said don't @ me. I didn't want it to be too serious

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I saw some that was straight out bullying but I think they got removed so..
> 
> lmao yeah i saw that one too i lol'd
> 
> Aha, I see then  Thanks for explaining.


Oh? Um??? Yikes! That's really unnecessary. I haven't seen any of those yet and I'm honestly glad.
But then again I don't really look at the tags that much either so yeah

No problem!


----------



## dedenne

you dont need to tell the whole world youre vegan


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah i think those tags were eventually removed and it was a long time ago but yeah some people didn't think, lol.

Also I don't get why disney have to update all their classics to please the 2010s pc knights like...stop.


----------



## Midoriya

I actually hate the song “Old Town Road” and think it’s overrated af right now.  I hate country music, although I know Old Town Road isn’t even pure country, and honestly that makes it worse.

I also don’t really care for the emoticon ^_^.  Kind of overused at this point and annoying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Some unpopular opinions about Chick-fil-a:

1. They don’t make the best chicken sandwiches
2. Yogurt >>>>>>>>>> Fries
3. Their breakfast menu is better (I can’t go without my chicken egg scramble)


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some unpopular opinions about Chick-fil-a:
> 
> 1. They don’t make the best chicken sandwiches
> 2. Yogurt >>>>>>>>>> Fries
> 3. Their breakfast menu is better (I can’t go without my chicken egg scramble)



I wouldn't wanna support them anyway.

Also people who do social media pranks are the worst. No setting fire on pollen is not cool and filming it even worse


----------



## Envy

I ate at Chick-Fil-A once sometime before it came to my knowledge that they were donating their money to evil causes (so pre-2011? IIRC) and honestly, not even their waffle fries were good. They were soggy and gross. Now, I'm sure they probably aren't always like that, but I simply don't care to try them again. They will never ever get a single penny of my money.

That deplorable franchise was even at both of the universities I have attended (the last one I lived at for two years) and even with the limited options (I can't drive, but could walk to the university easily) I still never had even the slightest bit of urge to go there. I really hope that whatever university I attend for grad school is above having such a bad place on campus.

Even if they turned around and stopped donating their money to evil causes, I still would probably never support them. Their reputation is stained beyond repair for me.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> I ate at Chick-Fil-A once sometime before it came to my knowledge that they were donating their money to evil causes (so pre-2011? IIRC) and honestly, not even their waffle fries were good. They were soggy and gross. Now, I'm sure they probably aren't always like that, but I simply don't care to try them again. They will never ever get a single penny of my money.
> 
> That deplorable franchise was even at both of the universities I have attended (the last one I lived at for two years) and even with the limited options (I can't drive, but could walk to the university easily) I still never had even the slightest bit of urge to go there. I really hope that whatever university I attend for grad school is above having such a bad place on campus.
> 
> Even if they turned around and stopped donating their money to evil causes, I still would probably never support them. Their reputation is stained beyond repair for me.



Exactly, makes their stuff even more gross.

Also, Erik is not a nice villager :c


----------



## LadyDestani

Envy said:


> I ate at Chick-Fil-A once sometime before it came to my knowledge that they were donating their money to evil causes (so pre-2011? IIRC) and honestly, not even their waffle fries were good. They were soggy and gross. Now, I'm sure they probably aren't always like that, but I simply don't care to try them again. They will never ever get a single penny of my money.
> 
> That deplorable franchise was even at both of the universities I have attended (the last one I lived at for two years) and even with the limited options (I can't drive, but could walk to the university easily) I still never had even the slightest bit of urge to go there. I really hope that whatever university I attend for grad school is above having such a bad place on campus.
> 
> Even if they turned around and stopped donating their money to evil causes, I still would probably never support them. Their reputation is stained beyond repair for me.



I also have not eaten at a Chick-Fil-A since I found out where my money was going. I thought some of their food was pretty good, but always overpriced. I could get the same quality food elsewhere for less money.

My unpopular opinion is that I don't really like the design of cat villagers in Animal Crossing. I think they could look a lot cuter. Instead, they're sort of bland in my opinion and their ears are too tall. There are a few individual cat villagers that I still like, but I don't find their base design appealing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When I go shopping or get something to eat, I do not care what the manager believes in or what they do with their money. If the service sucks, that’s when I’m not going. But wherever they put their money into or whatever they believe is none of my business.


----------



## Bcat

Honestly I love Chik-fil-a. I love their southwest salad so I guess that's an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bcat said:


> Honestly I love Chik-fil-a. I love their southwest salad so I guess that's an unpopular opinion.



Their ice creams - not so much. Fast food ice creams that come from places that don’t specialize in ice cream aren’t as good. The cookies are good though. The brownies, same. Not only that the food from Chick-fil-a is good, but it also has good customer service. The one in my town sends people outside to the drive thru to pick up orders from drivers. They don’t have to order it off the menu. And when they don’t, it means there are hardly anyone in line.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> I ate at Chick-Fil-A once sometime before it came to my knowledge that they were donating their money to evil causes (so pre-2011? IIRC) and honestly, not even their waffle fries were good. They were soggy and gross. Now, I'm sure they probably aren't always like that, but I simply don't care to try them again. They will never ever get a single penny of my money.
> 
> That deplorable franchise was even at both of the universities I have attended (the last one I lived at for two years) and even with the limited options (I can't drive, but could walk to the university easily) I still never had even the slightest bit of urge to go there. I really hope that whatever university I attend for grad school is above having such a bad place on campus.
> 
> Even if they turned around and stopped donating their money to evil causes, I still would probably never support them. Their reputation is stained beyond repair for me.



Yeah, exactly. How can you even be this dumb and let your money go there ://


----------



## Alolan_Apples

New opinion:

Although I appreciate the advancements of technology, I also think it can be a weakness. If we rely on it too much to the point where we are completely dependent on it, any setback can have devastating effects. It also creates new problems, both to nature and other things that never existed until their creation.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> New opinion:
> 
> Although I appreciate the advancements of technology, I also think it can be a weakness. If we rely on it too much to the point where we are completely dependent on it, any setback can have devastating effects. It also creates new problems, both to nature and other things that never existed until their creation.



Yeah, I hate this over-digitalization for no better means as well. Like yeah gg using cards and phone payment in a war/crisis when internet and all would be down...


----------



## Believe

The world would be a better place if the youtube comments section was disabled


----------



## Alienfish

Believe said:


> The world would be a better place if the youtube comments section was disabled



or just youtubers themselves, majority is just annoying teens/ya woke patrol or just beauty things...who cares.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I hate this over-digitalization for no better means as well. Like yeah gg using cards and phone payment in a war/crisis when internet and all would be down...



Oh yes, the internet, as well as computers, are prime examples of this. When technological processes create problems, there are both internal and external drawbacks

Example: Cars

Benefits: Quicker transportation, less walking needed, shielding from weather conditions (such as rain), and less maintenance on animals.
Drawbacks (external): Air pollution, car accidents, dangerous roads for both humans and wildlife, and traffic congestions
Drawbacks (internal): More mechanical maintenance, messy cars (which is similar to messy rooms), people complaining about others’ cars, and carsickness


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Oh yes, the internet, as well as computers, are prime examples of this. When technological processes create problems, there are both internal and external drawbacks
> 
> Example: Cars
> 
> Benefits: Quicker transportation, less walking needed, shielding from weather conditions (such as rain), and less maintenance on animals.
> Drawbacks (external): Air pollution, car accidents, dangerous roads for both humans and wildlife, and traffic congestions
> Drawbacks (internal): More mechanical maintenance, messy cars (which is similar to messy rooms), people complaining about others’ cars, and carsickness



Yeah and if everything is digital and dependent on internet you can basically hack it all. Yeah, sometimes it was better before without all these smartphone ****.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I think Korra from the Legend of Korra's design was "heavily inspired" by Yoruichi from Bleach.


----------



## Joy

Believe said:


> The world would be a better place if the youtube comments section was disabled



Twitter too

I wish people would allow people to grow from their negative past. Especially when that individual is putting a foot forward to change.


----------



## Midoriya

Joy said:


> Twitter too
> 
> I wish people would allow people to grow from their negative past. Especially when that individual is putting a foot forward to change.



Yeah, I don?t know why people hold grudges for so long and don?t give people a chance.  Probably because they?re petty, jealous, or something.

Anyway, another unpopular opinion that NoUsernameHere and I share: the Pokemon Sun and Moon anime isn?t as bad as people say it is.  Sure, the first season is goofy and all, but once you get to Pokemon Sun and Moon: Ultra Adventures, things become a lot more serious.  It?s honestly a nice change from the previous seasons of Pokemon and displays excellently the different kinds of z-moves, ultra beasts, and other things that Alola has to offer.



Spoiler



Hell, even Team Rocket gets their own z-move during Ultra Adventures, which you got to admit is pretty awesome.


----------



## Bcat

Joy said:


> Twitter too
> 
> I wish people would allow people to grow from their negative past. Especially when that individual is putting a foot forward to change.



yeah twitter is an enormous part of keeping everything that's wrong with the world alive and biting. I genuinely feel that it's done more harm than good and we'd be better off without it.


----------



## Trundle

Bcat said:


> yeah twitter is an enormous part of keeping everything that's wrong with the world alive and biting. I genuinely feel that it's done more harm than good and we'd be better off without it.



Twitter is a great place to talk to anybody about anything. Typically, the people you follow will indicate how you feel towards the platform. I follow a lot of security researchers, developers, and philosophers. Their tweets are usually insightful, inspire me to learn, or just entertaining to read. If you ignore the news, the angry mobs, and the trolls, the site is so much better.


----------



## LadyDestani

I think these are all unpopular opinions of mine:

1. I don't get upset when a character that I love dies in a work of fiction.  In fact, quite the opposite.  As long as it's a good death, I love it.  I like to write and a lot of my characters end up dead.  I think I just really like martyrs.

2. When I watch a movie based on a book or TV show or a remake of a movie, I prefer it to remain as close to the source material as possible.  I know that some things will always have to be cut and that each person who touches a film (directors and actors) will bring their own interpretation of a character or event to the table.  Differences in interpretation and execution are expected and okay, but I don't like when they change actual events to create a different ending.  I don't want to be surprised.  If I did, I would be watching a different movie entirely.  I watch a remake to see the same story told from a slightly different perspective.  With that said, I don't like how many things are currently being remade.  I think it should be done sparingly.

3. I refuse to join any form of social media.  I don't like Facebook, Twitter, or anything else of that nature.  I don't see a need for it.

4. I would prefer to live in a world devoid of technology.  Yes, I use it because it's here and the world has become a place where if you don't use it then you basically can't keep up with everyone else in society.  But my perfect world would go back to the days before the industrial revolution and technology ruined the planet.


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> Twitter is a great place to talk to anybody about anything. Typically, the people you follow will indicate how you feel towards the platform. I follow a lot of security researchers, developers, and philosophers. Their tweets are usually insightful, inspire me to learn, or just entertaining to read. If you ignore the news, the angry mobs, and the trolls, the site is so much better.



Why did I have a feeling you'd post like this lol.

Yeah, you can avoid them but honestly I think social media has done more bad than good.


----------



## Wildtown

i strongly dislike most types of cheeses and yet i was born in the land of cheese aka Wisconsin


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

People outside Japan putting "zen" to anything that look like Japanese style makes me somewhat itchy. That's too flaky... that's not what the concept "禅 (zen)"... Not even close. (=_=


----------



## maple22

Not trying to sound like one of those "born in the wrong generation" people, but I really hate most modern (2014ish-present) web design. It tends to be overly minimalist and simplistic, and I feel like most websites are going to look pretty much the same within the next few years.
Mid-2000s sites had the best design imo. They were usually a nice balance between the tacky Geocities pages of the early 2000s and the boring sites of today.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> Not trying to sound like one of those "born in the wrong generation" people, but I really hate most modern (2014ish-present) web design. It tends to be overly minimalist and simplistic, and I feel like most websites are going to look pretty much the same within the next few years.
> Mid-2000s sites had the best design imo. They were usually a nice balance between the tacky Geocities pages of the early 2000s and the boring sites of today.



I always feel like I'm born in wrong generation so yeah don't be ashamed of that. And yeah I hate all those minimalist sites that all look alike like bruh where are your creative sides..?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If a game is too easy because very little effort was put in it or if it’s so frustratingly hard that it’s almost impossible to finish (or even impossible to finish), then it’s not a game. Everything requires effort in making them, and you can’t make something so hard and expect people to accomplish that.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

maple22 said:


> Not trying to sound like one of those "born in the wrong generation" people, but I really hate most modern (2014ish-present) web design. It tends to be overly minimalist and simplistic, and I feel like most websites are going to look pretty much the same within the next few years.
> Mid-2000s sites had the best design imo. They were usually a nice balance between the tacky Geocities pages of the early 2000s and the boring sites of today.



I'm going to agree with this somewhat, especially in the context of social media. Not gonna lie, one of the things that annoys me the most is how the big social media platforms are trying to push circle-shaped avatars. Give me the square-shaped avatars like we have here on TBT. Or sqaure avatars with round corners. Idk why, it's not even that big of a deal, but it's a huge nitpick I have with how these modern site designs are. Discord, Twitter and now Twitch (and I'm sure other sites are doing as well) are doing this and I hate it.


----------



## Beanz

Domino’s pizza is the most disgusting thing I’ve ever tasted and should be removed off of the face of the Earth. 

(No offense to anyone who enjoys or works at Dominos.)


----------



## dedenne

people are overreacting about global warming


----------



## Lazaros

clothing brands shelling out pride collections that have minimal effort put in (literally a black shirt with a rainbow flag slapped at the seams, a three tone shirt with a caption on it that could mean anything, a rainbow blend “YAAAAAS” (which is cringy as hell) on a black shirt, etc) and then are sold for +20€ plus being like “this includes all sizes uwuwuwuwu” while not having anything past size L usually can go and take themselves out into the trashcan.


----------



## Alienfish

Lazaros said:


> clothing brands shelling out pride collections that have minimal effort put in (literally a black shirt with a rainbow flag slapped at the seams, a three tone shirt with a caption on it that could mean anything, a rainbow blend “YAAAAAS” (which is cringy as hell) on a black shirt, etc) and then are sold for +20€ plus being like “this includes all sizes uwuwuwuwu” while not having anything past size L usually can go and take themselves out into the trashcan.



this... also when random cheap chains do clothes with like AC/DC print of them and everyone and their mother wears them despite probably not knowing a song lol


----------



## demoness

ac/dc is utter garbage and the frontman is a vocals butcher.  it's embarrassing someone would buy anything with their or any other gateway (dad)rock musician's name on it 

you totally cannot possibly be more of beginner billboard rock than that.  clothes of that quality are pretty fitting for what most walking advertisement clothes for record labels put on them.  never having to suffer entry level generation x music is a blessing


----------



## Alienfish

dad rock > modern music crap. ac/dc is not my fav band but better than most soundcloud/youtubers nowadays.

bacon is overrated like hell

youtubers/influencers should most of the times not even be allowed online jfc


----------



## Midoriya

Sheila said:


> bacon is overrated like hell



Yessssss, something we can agree on.  I hate bacon and it’s disgusting.

I also hate pickup trucks and country music, but I’m not sure those are really unpopular opinions, lmao


----------



## Lemonsky

Speaking of Twitter, I quite like using it, especially when I have something to say.  I can just throw my thoughts or general nonsense that comes to mind out there and people can choose if they want to listen to that or not.

Also this isn't exactly an _opinion_ but anyways, I don't drink alcohol or wear make up.


----------



## Alienfish

- ketchup is overrated as **** also it doesn't fit on everything
- waffles are yuck
- nintendo's app/phone games are damn good/bad jokes man
- new leaf is still a good game and no reason to abandon it or 3ds just bc switch
- liking thunder/lightning is not cool, some people are actually afraid of the sounds/light.


----------



## dedenne

Sheila said:


> - liking thunder/lightning is not cool, some people are actually afraid of the sounds/light.


right so i cant like something bc people are afraid of it?
e.g. i like cats but ppl are scared of them? idk i unserstand u but ehhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry if im missing something and sound stupid


----------



## Bcat

I love Return of the King and idk why it's trendy to hate on it now.


----------



## deerprongs

• i love sharks, spiders, lizards and snakes. i will defend these beings aggressively
• i love lightning and thunder; thunder, rain and lightning puts me to sleep
• mountain dew is disgusting
• dogs are better than cats
• i hate politics
• shoes are overrated
• i love the dark
• i don't like the sun
• light is annoying
• driving is overrated
• people are stupid; i heavily dislike them
• animals are better than humans
• video games and tv won't rot your brain
• snails and slugs are cool
• rap music sucks


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> right so i cant like something bc people are afraid of it?
> e.g. i like cats but ppl are scared of them? idk i unserstand u but ehhhh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sorry if im missing something and sound stupid



No, I mean it's like a thing to like it and whenever people post they don't like it or can't stand they made them look like dumbasses basically... yeah sorry i'm not cool lol


----------



## dedenne

Sheila said:


> No, I mean it's like a thing to like it and whenever people post they don't like it or can't stand they made them look like dumbasses basically... yeah sorry i'm not cool lol



oh right i didnt kno that thanks for explaining


----------



## LadyDestani

deerprongs said:


> • i love sharks, spiders, lizards and snakes. i will defend these beings aggressively
> • i love lightning and thunder; thunder, rain and lightning puts me to sleep
> • mountain dew is disgusting
> • dogs are better than cats
> • i hate politics
> • shoes are overrated
> • i love the dark
> • i don't like the sun
> • light is annoying
> • driving is overrated
> • people are stupid; i heavily dislike them
> • animals are better than humans
> • video games and tv won't rot your brain
> • snails and slugs are cool
> • rap music sucks



I agree with many of these opinions, especially the animal ones. Sharks are my favorite animals. They are beautiful and graceful and powerful and I love them. I also love all of the other animals you mentioned and think animals are better than people.

I also agree with Sheila about ketchup. I don't like it and only use it on hot dogs on the rare occasions that I eat hot dogs. Hot dogs aren't my favorite either. I love honey or honey mustard on fries. In fact, I don't like most condiments outside of those two.


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> oh right i didnt kno that thanks for explaining



No problem. Just my personal feeling though whenever someone mention it or make a thread etc. it's basically 90% "i loooove it and those who don't get the hell out lol" feeling over it :/
--

More unpopular's...

- dr. pepper is disgusting, so is most flavoured cola except pepsi lime, fite me
- i agree with deerprongs, dogs are def. the best here
- i'm not a fan of this unicorn/pastel/bright hair colour trends.. like it looks good on some people if you have a style and can keep it up but if you get it just cause trends or tumblr then no. i saw someone looking like this pink/blue bottle shaped candy(colour-wise) once and i was like.. uhm no.
- i'm not a fan of binge-watching stuff all at once or just streaming online in general (unless it's re-runs on a channel's play service)
- i hate when people review someone's success in streaming rather than just putting out an ep/whole album, like it's not hard to get streams lol?


----------



## PugLovex

okay, i'm ready to get attacked 

-James Charles and the Sister squad are wayyy too overrated
-I don't like Riverdale or Stranger Things
-Airpods suck
-lasagna is disgusting
-i love seaweed (its actually pretty good ngl)
-Looney Tunes is the best show (try to change my mind ;p)
-Marshal is too overrated as well (he's cute, but please don't come at me 
-i hate breakfast
-i don't like Harry Potter
-Pie is probably the worst thing i've tasted ;w;
-KPOP is too overrated as well
-Billie Eilish is overrated too (but she's still really good singer ^^)
-Pickle Juice is delicious
-i find Soccer, Basketball, baseball, etc to be very boring (oh god)
-Mentos are gross
-Independance Day is the best holiday (where my Americans at?)

so uh yeah, i'm prepared to be attacked


----------



## duckykate

Dedenne2 said:


> people are overreacting about global warming



girl what do you mean overreacting the world is literally melting


----------



## dedenne

katezilla said:


> girl what do you mean overreacting the world is literally melting



i mean when i see stuff that says the world is going to end by 2030
im no expert but im fairly sure that we'll still be alive.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The best region in the United States - the South.


----------



## Alienfish

SM64 is probably one of the worst n64 game

MK64 is the best mario kart fite me and they ruined it so bad with the tracks in 8

8/8D is probably the worst mayro kratt not counting the new one coming


----------



## Midoriya

I’m going to get hate for this, but people saying “I just wasted a minute of my life” or “I just wasted an hour of my life” is so overused.  I understand if you did nothing productive or fun/relaxing all day, I would be upset too.  But if it’s just an hour or less of your time, it doesn’t really matter in the grand scheme of things, because you have around a million+ more hours/minutes in your life anyway.  Someone saying they wasted an hour of their life is like someone losing a seashell in the ocean and being upset about it when they have a whole bag full of exotic seashells still.

Just live life easy and don’t worry about wasting time.  It’s going to happen at some point.  Chances are you gained something or even a new perspective on things you wouldn’t have gained had you not chosen that possibility.  Case in point I was going to do a Wonderlocke of Pokemon Y and got a Ralts and Magikarp right off the bat.  But I deleted it, and I’m glad I did waste that time, because after starting up the game again not long after I got my first ever shiny, a shiny Azurill.  I would have never encountered it had I not deleted the previous file.


----------



## duckykate

Dedenne2 said:


> i mean when i see stuff that says the world is going to end by 2030
> im no expert but im fairly sure that we'll still be alive.



i dont think anyone thinks that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like the new Dynamax feature announced today. I wonder what Eevee will look like with that.


----------



## dedenne

katezilla said:


> i dont think anyone thinks that



youd be surprised what i see on my insta feed its stupid


----------



## Lemonsky

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder what Eevee will look like with that.


I was thinking the same when I saw the trailer.  Mega Eevee.
I also think that Dynamaxing seems pretty cool.


----------



## poweradeex

- Post Malone and Billie Eilish are boring
- America is overglorified
- Pasta is awful
- Orange juice is disgusting
- Short shorts don't look good
- Most remakes of cartoons suck


----------



## Alienfish

poweradeex said:


> - Post Malone and Billie Eilish are boring



basically any tryhard singer like those are yeah


----------



## Bcat

Idk if it’s ‘unpopular ‘ per say, but I hate it when people bring their dogs inside public places. Especially where they sell food like grocery stores and restaurants. I’m not talking about service dogs, just people bringing their pets inside because they’re too entitled to leave them for 5 minutes.


----------



## maple22

Microsoft should support Windows 7 far beyond 2020. They don't want to admit that it was their last good OS.


----------



## dedenne

maple22 said:


> Microsoft should support Windows 7 far beyond 2020. They don't want to admit that it was their last good OS.



YES YES YES. omg windows 7 was the best


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> Microsoft should support Windows 7 far beyond 2020. They don't want to admit that it was their last good OS.



Yes yes. 8 was just fail with their wannabe touchscreen layouts and stuff and 10 was way too flashy and the start menu is a joke. Plus all the flippin bloatwares sigh.


----------



## Alienfish

Fried chicken, and ketchup is overrated as hell. Ketchup is not nice with like everything.


----------



## love punk

oooo wee here we go
-billie eilish is boring and only really appeals to 13-year-old ?snowflakes? on the internet
-netflix isn?t as good as it used to be
-people under the age of 14 shouldn?t swear, it just looks really cringey
-i really love bees????
-dill pickles are much superior to bread and butter pickles
-the new smash bros is just a higher quality version of ssbu. nothing too fancy or hypeworthy
-the goth style is really cool and i dig it
-the way you dress does!! not!! make!! you!! a!! thot!! more people need to understand this, being hoe-y is about your actions and not your style
-snapchat is stupid and pointless compared to instagram
-what even is white chocolate????? don?t touch me with that crap ever
-all alcohol is gross. no excuses.
-those kanken backpacks that exploded all over the ?aesthetic? community are ugly and way overpriced
-dr martens only appeal to me in cherry red
-chinese food is the best food on earth
-chicago is cooler than new york
remember. these are just my opinions, not facts


----------



## AccfSally

Very unpopular opinion, But I think the internet does make people dumb..at least some people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AccfSally said:


> Very unpopular opinion, But I think the internet does make people dumb..at least some people.



Especially those who try these dumb internet challenges. The Tide Pod one was the worst. They need to put a new safety label.

“Keep out of reach from children and crazy internet users.”


----------



## mintellect

AccfSally said:


> Very unpopular opinion, But I think the internet does make people dumb..at least some people.



the internet definitely has its pros and cons. it's hard to say without sounding like a 'kids these days' kind of person, but i agree that the internet can have negative effects on how you think if you don't use it responsibly.




maple22 said:


> Microsoft should support Windows 7 far beyond 2020. They don't want to admit that it was their last good OS.



i miss purble place


----------



## Tao

AccfSally said:


> Very unpopular opinion, But I think the internet does make people dumb..at least some people.



It feels to me like there's three types of people there:

1 - The people who don't realise they're on the internet, they potentially have the answer to almost anything they want right at their fingertips. They'll go on *insert any forum/social media* and ask questions they NEED an answer to that could take hours to receive a response on (if at all) when they could literally just slam into google and have the answer seconds.

2 - Idiots who don't realise they're on the internet and could fact check all the BS they read and believe without question. Something like anti-vaxers shouldn't be a thing, but lazy idiots would rather take Jim Carey's """highly educated medical diagnosis""" over literally anybody else, because that would take the effort of going to google and asking "do vaccines cause autism?".

3 - Those who are so overly reliant on the access to information to the point they don't actually retain any of the information they search for. I have a friend exactly like this and I'm pretty sure they would be unable to function without a computer/smartphone even if I asked them something they've searched 50 times before, because they're certain they can just search it again if they ever need to know 'that'.


----------



## Ojo46

I always get unreasonably frustrated when I run into road work when I’m driving. Especially when it’s blocking roads, I have to carefully drive around it and avoid the road workers, or when they repaved my street and I barely got any sleep for three days in a row.

Like I know the work has to get done, and this is probably making me seem really impatient, but it’s always seems like an inconvenience.


----------



## biibii

i dont like buc-ee nuggets


----------



## Bizhiins

I don’t like the way religion is interfering with state and national laws, I think there should be a clear separation of church and state . I think the fact that the our constitution states there is a separation, but our justice system makes you swear on a bible, is wrong. I don’t religion should be affecting the government or be able to have control in any way.


----------



## Breath Mint

maple22 said:


> Microsoft should support Windows 7 far beyond 2020. They don't want to admit that it was their last good OS.



Agreed. I had Windows 7 until my laptop broke last year and I had to buy a new one. Now I'm using Windows 10 and I still prefer 7.


----------



## GoddessTripp

I'll say it...

The Rolling Stones are crap


----------



## Maiana

-Toontown>>Club Penguin
-Kakegurui is one of the best animes
-Animals are evil creatures (but i respect them >w<)
-LOONA is one of, if not the best kpop group out of all the other rookie groups


----------



## Pinkshade

I’m 100% willing to let robots take our jobs.
Actually..? I kinda hope they do in a weird way.


----------



## Bcat

Taylor swift’s cover of September is beautiful and I love it. I don’t care what anyone says


----------



## Alienfish

GoddessTripp said:


> I'll say it...
> 
> The Rolling Stones are crap



Wouldn't say pure crap though better than most of today's things but def. a Beatles gurl myself


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I don't like the soundtracks of Donkey Kong Country, including the relaxing ones. There's something about their use of instruments that really tick me off somehow.


----------



## Alienfish

Salt & Vinegar crisps is the best for real.

any chili/spicy crisps is a lot of the time yuck...i hate that fake spice/chili flavour

energy drinks smell and probs taste yuck as hell and i'd never even touch one


----------



## Adriel

i dont care for marvel or star wars, and seeing them take over disney's theme parks makes me sad/frustrated


----------



## Alienfish

Adriel said:


> i dont care for marvel or star wars, and seeing them take over disney's theme parks makes me sad/frustrated



I like SW but yeah Disney ruined it for sure..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Adriel said:


> i dont care for marvel or star wars, and seeing them take over disney's theme parks makes me sad/frustrated



Marvel and Star Wars are well overdone to the point that I couldn’t even support them anymore. Not only that, but Marvel’s over expansion made it hard for me to appreciate DC Comics. However, the idea of replacing Bug’s Land with a Marvel-themed world is a good idea. We may all be tired of Marvel, but Bug’s Land is too childish as the attractions are rushed. Not to mention, but it’s also home to the worst attraction California Adventure Park ever had - It’s Tough to be a Bug.


----------



## Tao

Alolan_Apples said:


> Marvel and Star Wars are well overdone to the point that I couldn’t even support them anymore. Not only that, but Marvel’s over expansion made it hard for me to appreciate DC Comics. However, the idea of replacing Bug’s Land with a Marvel-themed world is a good idea. We may all be tired of Marvel, but Bug’s Land is too childish as the attractions are rushed. Not to mention, but it’s also home to the worst attraction California Adventure Park ever had - It’s Tough to be a Bug.



I grew sick of the movies years ago, Ironman 3 I think being the last one that I somewhat willingly watched when it released...I was forced to watch a couple others late last year and absolutely refused to watch any more after the totally predictable borefest that was Ant Man. I was okay with Guardians of the Galaxy, but only for it being so different compared to everything else being vomited out.

Comic book movies are just way too saturated and have been for years, I'm just sick of seeing it all plastered everywhere. I was really into comic books before these movies started coming out so at first it was neat, even though the vast majority of movies were for characters I didn't care about (because Marvel lost the rights to most characters I like). It's gotten to a point though where I can't even find the motivation to read the books. I keep buying them occasionally, but I have so many I haven't read because I'm just sick of seeing comic related crap all the time via the movie popularity.

Similarly, I can't even be bothered with DC not because of their own crappy movies, but more so Marvel just spewing out constant crap. Same with 2000AD and Dark Horse...About all I'll read now are manga and releases from Image Comics since they tend to be different from the typical comic book we expect.



As for the theme park stuff, I basically have the same stance as I did with Kingdom Hearts: I don't care who owns them, I don't associate Marvel and Star Wars with Disney whatsoever. Maybe it's because for the longest time they WEREN'T a part of Disney, but to me they also just don't have that certain indescribable "thing" that Disney properties tend to have...I dunno, maybe it's just difficult to imagine the same brand owning both the Little Mermaid and the Punisher.


----------



## Twiggy_Star

My unpropular opinions:

Shrek movies are okay but not that great

Frozen is a good movie and I am excited for frozen 2 

Fortnite is yuck

Disney tangled is not that great

How to train you dragon is a bad fanchaise


----------



## Shayden

ocarina of time is a bit overrated :v
(pls don't attack me for this)


----------



## Alienfish

Shayden said:


> ocarina of time is a bit overrated :v
> (pls don't attack me for this)



it is, so is majora's mask and tbh i prefer the 3ds versions.


----------



## SnakeEater

Donald Trump is better than the last four Presidents combined.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SnakeEater said:


> Donald Trump is better than the last four Presidents combined.



I agree. But he’s no better than Ronald Reagan, Dwight D Eisenhower, Theodore Roosevelt, William McKinley, Rutherford B Hayes, or Abraham Lincoln. He’s better than the other Republican presidents (as well as all Democrat presidents except John F Kennedy and maybe Harry S Truman). I also think select governors (especially Greg Abbott) are better than Trump.


----------



## Maiana

toy story, the little mermaid, and tangled aren't as good as people hype them up to be.

(toy story is kind of a stretch but it's still not as good as i thought it would be)


----------



## SnakeEater

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree. But he’s no better than Ronald Reagan, Dwight D Eisenhower, Theodore Roosevelt, William McKinley, Rutherford B Hayes, or Abraham Lincoln. He’s better than the other Republican presidents (as well as all Democrat presidents except John F Kennedy and maybe Harry S Truman). I also think select governors (especially Greg Abbott) are better than Trump.


The folks you mentioned are a tough class to beat, so I find it to be a fair ranking.

on the subject FDR sucked and so did Woodrow R
Wilson.


----------



## Oldcatlady

You don’t need to be sarcastic to each other to be close friends
It annoys me so much when I see Facebook posts like “I speak sarcasm. Are you even best friends if you don’t roast each other everyday?”

all of my close friends are wholesome and we’ve been together for years without insulting each other constantly. We roast each other once in a while but it gets exhausting on a daily basis
Had to unfriend quite a few people because they can’t respect I don’t bond that way


----------



## Stella-Io

Mozzarella sticks... are over rated. This coming from the person who loves cheese. They just don't taste as good as I thought they would. I love cheese, and I love fried foods, but for some reason I just don't like mozzarella sticks.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I like white chocolate. I also don't like dark chocolate


----------



## Corrie

The Lion King is not as great as everyone says it is and Scar is one of the most dull villains.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> The Lion King is not as great as everyone says it is and Scar is one of the most dull villains.



i've only seen the og animated one and yeah a lot disney's are...so yeah i agree.


----------



## jim

wreck it ralph 2 really wasn't that bad if you ask me...


----------



## poweradeex

Disneys Frozen is very overrated


----------



## LadyDestani

jim said:


> wreck it ralph 2 really wasn't that bad if you ask me...



I just finished watching it and I didn't think it was bad either.  I didn't know there were people who did.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Miscellaneous unpopular opinions

Police using dogs is inherently animal abuse and they never have the animal's best interests in mind
"Let people enjoy things" memes are a way of shutting down criticism
Steven Universe is an utterly abysmal cartoon and it only has a following for it's shadowy breadcrumbs of representation
As a whole, video games are overrated


----------



## Midoriya

brambles said:


> Miscellaneous unpopular opinions
> 
> As a whole, video games are overrated



Um... but what about Animal Crossing?  D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

brambles said:


> "Let people enjoy things" memes are a way of shutting down criticism
> Steven Universe is an utterly abysmal cartoon and it only has a following for it's shadowy breadcrumbs of representation


Sometimes, I feel that criticism is like a branding iron. They both hurt. Those memes may sound like they encourage what’s wrong (like the Star Wars prequels or Spongebob episodes between both movies), but pessimism over everything isn’t a good thing either. As for the Steven Universe thing, I actually agree that it isn’t a good show. Not too long ago, I gave that show a try, and I couldn’t enjoy it.

Here’s my unpopular opinion:

Those who are boycotting Pok?mon for scaling back difficulty or not having the National Dex aren’t true Pok?mon fans.


----------



## Maiana

watermelon is disgusting
ravioli is actually good


----------



## Rosalind

Mozzarella has a weird texture and tastes boring.
Chocolate is overrated.
Coffee tastes best without milk or sugar.


----------



## Mink777

1. I think that New Horizons will be a disappointment.
2. "Us" was a bad movie.
3. Generally, SpongeBob episodes between the 2 movies (post-movie) are better than the episodes after the 2nd movie (post-sequel).


----------



## SublimeDonut

Marvel movies are impossible to tell the difference between them and I can't wait for them to finally die.


----------



## Poppytea

Pineapple on pizza works.


----------



## oath2order

Poppytea said:


> Pineapple on pizza works.



IKt very 



Alolan_Apples said:


> Those who are boycotting Pok?mon for scaling back difficulty or not having the National Dex aren?t true Pok?mon fans.



You are wrong, please sit over in the "wrong" corner.


----------



## Becca617

1. i think eggs are really really gross no matter how they're prepped 
2. don't care for marvel, game of thrones, and star wars 
3. i like billie eilish but i think she's a tad overrated


----------



## mintellect

brambles said:


> Miscellaneous unpopular opinions
> 
> "Let people enjoy things" memes are a way of shutting down criticism



i've only seen people say "let people enjoy things" when pertaining to cringe culture, which isn't criticism and rather just making fun of people's interests for being unconventional or such. i'm probably missing what you're referring to.

criticism shouldn't be shut down with simply "let people enjoy things," i agree. you can enjoy a piece of media while still realizing it has flaws. but there's a difference between criticism and nitpicking just for the sake of finding anything bad to say about a certain thing, which i've seen a lot of people do.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Becca617 said:


> 1. i think eggs are really really gross no matter how they're prepped
> 2. don't care for marvel, game of thrones, and star wars
> 3. i like billie eilish but i think she's a tad overrated



Marvel is different these days. I enjoyed the old 90's X-men cartoon. I did just discover a 90's Iron Man cartoon. It feels like you have to know the lore going in, and is full of 90's camp.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes eggs are overrated like.. unless they are well-fried get the heck outta my pad man.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Brave Little Toaster is a good movie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Judging by my recent voting, I think Let’s Go Pikachu/Let’s Go Eevee is better than Pok?mon Sun/Moon and its expansion.


----------



## ams

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by my recent voting, I think Let’s Go Pikachu/Let’s Go Eevee is better than Pok?mon Sun/Moon and its expansion.



I completely agree. I was really disappointed by Sun and Moon even though it was aesthetically beautiful. 

Keeping on the gaming topic I'm not a huge fan of Mario games. I like a lot of the spin offs but just never enjoyed the core series.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by my recent voting, I think Let’s Go Pikachu/Let’s Go Eevee is better than Pok?mon Sun/Moon and its expansion.



Uh.. no. While them sm/usum games was bad considering the installments before them it's in no way worse than these joke GO games.

Also, Wario Land 3 is underrated as hell. Despite one certain stage and some bosses the silly animations when you get certain things.. <3


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Brave Little Toaster is a good movie.



Underrated gem like the Rescuers Down Under which was apparently a flop.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Makeup makes my face feel sticky and gross and I hate it, not to mention that it's ridiculously expensive.  Also, pineapple on pizza is delicious.  Don't @ me.


----------



## AccfSally

I think all types of salad dressing is disgusting.


----------



## Stella-Io

ams said:


> Keeping on the gaming topic I'm not a huge fan of Mario games. I like a lot of the spin offs but just never enjoyed the core series.



Oh man same, I don't really like Mario games of any sort. That and Pok?mon.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Makeup makes my face feel sticky and gross and I hate it, not to mention that it's ridiculously expensive.  Also, pineapple on pizza is delicious.  Don't @ me.



@ you pineapple on pizza is a crime.

and yeah i like 2d mario games/platformers.. the 3d ones recently though no.


----------



## Fey

* I don’t really get the appeal of collectibles (yet)
* I prefer emoticons and find most emoji cringy
* I think it’s too early to get excited for Halloween


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by my recent voting, I think Let?s Go Pikachu/Let?s Go Eevee is better than Pok?mon Sun/Moon and its expansion.



Um... No. Just because I think that Sun/Moon/Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon are the worst mainline Pokemon games, doesn't mean that LGP/E are better than them. In my eyes, LGP/E are a completely separate vastly inferior product to the rest of the rest of the Pokemon games made by GameFreak. It's like comparing a game in a series to a mobile counterpart. The game in the series may be exceptionally poor quality, but the mobile title will naturally be worse, just because of the really low standards that all mobile games seem to be held to (much cheaper quality, "micro"transactions, etc.). 

LGP/E may not be a "micro"transaction mobile game, but the comparison still stands, because LGP/E is a very shallow, cheaply made game compared to the other mainline Pokemon games. Even the worst mainline Pokemon games look good compared to it.



ams said:


> Keeping on the gaming topic I'm not a huge fan of Mario games. I like a lot of the spin offs but just never enjoyed the core series.



I've enjoyed some mainline Mario games over the years, like Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island. However, in general I agree. I don't really find that most Mario platformers made a big impact on me. When I think back to all of them, aside from Yoshi's Island, none of them stuck out to me at all. And the NSMB series is a complete snorefest for me. I'm not even sure I could be paid to play those games, they're so monotonous.

But when we get to spinoffs like the first two Paper Mario games and the Mario Kart games, those are some of my top favorite games. Gosh, I wish they hadn't ruined the Paper Mario series.


----------



## rianne

Just because some skincare and makeup products are expensive doesn't automatically mean they're amazing.


----------



## cakiepop

Here we go!

- Drinking milk is disgusting if you think about it
- The newest style savvy has a crappy art style
- John Oliver > Jimmy Fallon


----------



## dedenne

people were overreacting about no national dex in sword and shield(PLs dont murder me i beg))))). dont get me wrong i understand why people were upset but it kinda lowkey got to the point where some people were lowkey insulting people who literally spend ages trying to make video games for people and at the end of the day thats not an easy job
ok im going to hide before i die


----------



## Oldcatlady

I like to drink warm milk and warm water


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Townhall is a better news source than Fox News.


----------



## Alienfish

Dedenne2 said:


> people were overreacting about no national dex in sword and shield(PLs dont murder me i beg))))). dont get me wrong i understand why people were upset but it kinda lowkey got to the point where some people were lowkey insulting people who literally spend ages trying to make video games for people and at the end of the day thats not an easy job
> ok im going to hide before i die



I won't murder you, but they(Nintendo) have been real sloppy as a company lately and hiding behind devs and stuff. It's just that they could just add it and make the game bigger, or at least that it could be added later in a patch or such.


----------



## moonbyu

- as much as i like to drink starbucks, i don't understand the hype.
- much luxury items, such as gucci, louis vuitton are ugly as hell but people will still buy it for status and stuff.
- vaping is fricking disgusting and i hate it.
- lil nas x's song, old town road was milked until it was dry and you can't change that.
- as much i support anti-smoking ads, i haven't seen someone actually stop smoking by watching it. maybe it's just me.
- pewdiepie's kinda boring, ngl.
- cancel culture sucks.


i think some of these are popular but oh well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> @ you pineapple on pizza is a crime.



Your face is a crime 

(Jk I love you thot)


----------



## watercolorwish

I *HATE* anime girls (can also be guys but it literally never is) who are portrayed as shy and can't speak up. I get that its a real personality trait but anime over exaggerates it to the point I want to punch them in the face SKSDKKDSKKS. I stopped watching an anime movie because the character never changed or got developement and always stayed shy. Characters that have one sided personality tropes just tick me off. Similarly with Tsunderes and the perverted guy trope.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Nirvana's overrated as hell. I think a lot of alternative rock bands from that era, like Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Weezer, etc. were a lot better. Nirvana only made like, a couple of songs that I really enjoyed (Smells Like Teen Spirit is not one of them).


----------



## rianne

Spray/fake tans look bad 99% of the time.


----------



## Alienfish

probably posted but when people write like q***r, Tr*mp,or stuff for some reason. Bruh no you are just looking dumb and if you're trying to self-censor..bruh no.


----------



## Tao

Dedenne2 said:


> people were overreacting about no national dex in sword and shield(PLs dont murder me i beg))))). dont get me wrong i understand why people were upset but it kinda lowkey got to the point where some people were lowkey insulting people who literally spend ages trying to make video games for people and at the end of the day thats not an easy job
> ok im going to hide before i die



Some people are being pretty pathetic about it really.

"Wahhhh, I'm not buying this game because I can't use my level 99 Mr.Mime! The expect me to **gag** try the new content instead! Worst game ever!"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dedenne2 said:


> people were overreacting about no national dex in sword and shield(PLs dont murder me i beg))))). dont get me wrong i understand why people were upset but it kinda lowkey got to the point where some people were lowkey insulting people who literally spend ages trying to make video games for people and at the end of the day thats not an easy job
> ok im going to hide before i die



Despite not all 800+ Pok?mon going to show up (which means most of my favorites and second hand favorites won’t be in the game), I’ll still buy the game, and I’ll look for new favorites. It’s like looking for a job. You may not be able to have your dream job, but there’s several jobs you are skilled for.

Sure that they complain about no national dex in the new game, but do you know what else? Pok?mon Let’s Go has no Pok?mon breeding (a feature that I liked from Gen II and beyond), and the character customization features suck, but that didn’t turn me away from playing. In fact, I bought both versions, and the minute I will be done with these games is when I complete the Pok?dex on both versions. And it’s the only Pok?mon games featuring the Kanto region with unlimited use of TMs.


----------



## Breath Mint

Movies are insanely boring and I don't understand why people like them so much. I haven't watched any movies in many years.


----------



## cornimer

I hate all types of pop and carbonated beverages


----------



## Candyland791

1. Most of the modern songs are awful and
2. Pizza with ananas on it is super great.
3. Unlike the majority of people i don't like sparkly water.


----------



## Melodie

K-Pop is overrated and most K-Pop fans/stans are so annoying, acting like as if it's the best music in 
the universe. Especially on twitter, it's frustrating reading a tweet about something serious and then 
there are those fans who have to reply on that tweet with some unnecessary clips of a random K-Pop 
artists, like wtf has this *** to do with the topic of the tweet? Besides, K-Pop doesn't even sound 
that good (there, I said it and will not take it back).

Game of Throns is also overrated. Never understood the popularity of it.


----------



## Wildtown

Donald trump is one of the best presidents to ever live


----------



## dedenne

Candyland791 said:


> 1. Most of the modern songs are awful and
> 2. Pizza with ananas on it is super great.
> 3. Unlike the majority of people i don't like sparkly water.



wait i thiught most people hated sparkling water wut
but yea i agree with u it can go die


----------



## Bcat

Stranger things 3 kind of sucked


----------



## Noctis

BTS/Bangtan are overrated.

I'm so tired of their fans. They're so annoying specifically on twitter and 100% they're out there looking like clowns and bullying other fans from other groups and making everything about BTS. Like hunny the world does not revolve around BTS. When NCT and Monsta X do things in the US they're complain that BTS should be do8ng that like stfu already!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Wildtown said:


> Donald trump is one of the best presidents to ever live



I really hope you  are trolling actually thinking that... wait we have other people liking him here nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Perlounette said:


> K-Pop is overrated and most K-Pop fans/stans are so annoying, acting like as if it's the best music in
> the universe. Especially on twitter, it's frustrating reading a tweet about something serious and then
> there are those fans who have to reply on that tweet with some unnecessary clips of a random K-Pop
> artists, like wtf has this *** to do with the topic of the tweet? Besides, K-Pop doesn't even sound
> that good (there, I said it and will not take it back).



Yeah, not a K-pop fan because yeah the fandom and it's kinda boring music to me. There are also better korean music than that.


----------



## matt

Elite ore hunter tour and elite scavenger tours are the best


----------



## Dim

Tobey Maguire was best Spider-Man


----------



## Fey

* the mentality of accepting things because “they just are” is toxic 

Well maybe they shouldn’t be though, you know? Maybe it’s valid to voice dissatisfaction. Maybe it’s worth making an effort to change them. I feel entitled to live a decent existence and be treated with respect, and I think others should too. People who passively accept whatever injustice is thrown their way frustrate me to no end. Actually, no—I suppose what really frustrates me is when they tell everyone else to do the same. If you can’t or don’t want to fight that’s fine—but don’t try to hold me back.


----------



## Bcat

Nox said:


> Tobey Maguire was best Spider-Man



Agree. Tom Holland is an amazing actor but Tobey will always be Spider-Man to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Donkey Kong may be the first game to feature Mario, and Super Mario Bros began the Mario franchise, but I felt that Super Mario 64 was the true beginning of the Mario franchise.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

I want to rephase this because I don't want to sound mean or make anyone feel upset. I just think all dogs should be loved and given attention even if they're not conventionally cute. For some reason I love dogs that are unconventionally cute more and they always have big hearts.


----------



## maple22

toy story 2 is the best in the series!


----------



## hzl

love island is a load of rubbish (uk)


----------



## Alienfish

hzl said:


> love island is a load of rubbish (uk)



all the love island's and similar soaps can go die, indeed.


----------



## Twiggy_Star

I hate super Mario all games
I don't like Marshall or bob from animal crossing


----------



## tanisha23

-Hotdogs taste terrible
-The Greatest Showman was trash
-Dark chocolate best chocolate
-I'm not thrilled about any of these Disney remakes (why take something that is timeless (animation), and give it an expiration date (CGI) (I know I know, nostalgia makes bank))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Stranger things 3 kind of sucked



agreed. I also feel like there was no reason for the show to continue past the 2nd season


----------



## Mayor Jack

-I hate dogs. All dogs whether big or small. I have a huge phobia of them and start breathing really quickly when I see one.
-Cereal is digusting with milk on it. However, with no milk, it is delicious!
-Very early morning is by far the best part of the day and afternoons are the worst.
-Sunsets are incredibly ugly, however, sunrises are really pretty.
-A lot of vegetables I love including cucumber, capsicum, green beans, broccoli, tomato, carrot. I find they really detox my body and make me feel more alive.

I'm not really sure if these count as unpopular opinions or not but I have seen and heard several people talk about these things.


----------



## Twiggy_Star

I dislike chihuahuas and corgis, I don't even find them cute.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t care for Persona or Danganronpa and don’t understand the appeal behind them.  Don’t @ me on this.


----------



## wizard

I don’t know if this is that unpopular but I think cats are kinda scary (I still like them though) like whenever my grandmothers cat sits on me I get scared because she just massages her claws through my clothes and it feels like they’re about to go into my leg. They also look scary when their pupils get small. I still find dogs more scary though (especially big ones) I even get scared of small ones if I don’t know them. The only big dog I haven’t been scared of is my cousins which I probably only saw once a year and she’s dead now.

Seafood is nasty, I haven’t tried most so I can’t know for sure but it smells and looks so bad that I’m too scared to try it.

Blonde hair isn’t that great looking, I don’t get why people would want to dye or bleach it that. I prefer dark brown or black hair and I wish my hair was darker even though it’s dark already but I’d never dye it.


----------



## chillv

I actually dislike Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, and find it to be one of my least favorite ones in the series only being more tolerable than Super Smash Bros. for Wii U (which I just hate). Also, I actually find Brawl to be the best one.

I actually like Wii Music and find it to be a good game

Sonic 06 is glitchy and unstable, but it really isn't that bad. I actually got enjoyment out of it.

Duolingo actually has improved drastically overtime with its new changes and actually makes it more helpful with learning languages

I feel like gaming and many other media lost it's glory days after like 2012, but I might just be "getting into that old man phase"


----------



## Envy

chillv said:


> I actually like Wii Music and find it to be a good game



I actually seriously wish I had been able to get that game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Unpopular South Park opinions:

- Season 20 was the best season from South Park
- Seasons 14 and 15 were terrible
- I love the memberberries


----------



## Hal

I dislike phone games. (Especially Pokemon Go)
I also think Attack On Titan isn't as good as everyone hypes it to be.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I don't know if i like having to craft pretty much everything in the new switch game. Elsewhere there was a silly troll bashing these games, calling it something. In response I called these games a "hording sim".


----------



## Midoriya

-Politics is boring as heck
-Reddit actually sucks and the r / woosh thing isn't cool or funny

Spent a minute thinking, but that's all I can come up with for now.


----------



## maple22

The Office and Friends aren't funny at all. And I don't understand why people are so upset that they'll be leaving Netflix - there are many other means of watching them.
It'll be interesting, however, to see how Netflix does once they remove their two most popular shows.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> The Office and Friends aren't funny at all. And I don't understand why people are so upset that they'll be leaving Netflix - there are many other means of watching them.
> It'll be interesting, however, to see how Netflix does once they remove their two most popular shows.



Yeah I don't get Friends either.. and I'm a 90s kid so yeah lol.

Office is.. alright but overrated as **** lol


----------



## Bcat

I don’t really care for media where every other word is an f bomb. Idk it just kind of says to me “I want to seem cool and ‘mature’ but I can’t be bothered to write dialogue that’s actually interesting.”


----------



## Alienfish

Hal said:


> I dislike phone games. (Especially Pokemon Go)
> I also think Attack On Titan isn't as good as everyone hypes it to be.



That and basically every other gacha p2w stuff.

And yeah it's not. Pretty stereotype characters and boring plot.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Underrated Disney song, I've got a Dream from Tangled. Also Mother Gothel, decent villain.


----------



## Romaki

-deleted-


----------



## dumplen

when people spit and they're right by you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> A life lived online is not a life lived at all. The obsession with disliking popular media disconnects you from reality and allows you to claim your social ineptitude as "being born in the wrong generation" even though you'll never want to talk to anyone from any generation anyway. If you have an emotional investment in something you "dislike" to the point that you name it on a unpopular opinion thread you actually do like it because you're more obsessed with it than a regular viewer. We all really have to spend less time online and realize that our opinions aren't special, otherwise our future looks bleak.



see where you're going, but it's reaching.
Unpopular opinion doesn't mean " What do you dislike", It could be any one of your views that are outside of the social-norm. ( And you don't have to feel bad for it! Your opinions make you...you. They are special! )


----------



## Alienfish

Romaki said:


> A life lived online is not a life lived at all. The obsession with disliking popular media disconnects you from reality and allows you to claim your social ineptitude as "being born in the wrong generation" even though you'll never want to talk to anyone from any generation anyway. If you have an emotional investment in something you "dislike" to the point that you name it on a unpopular opinion thread you actually do like it because you're more obsessed with it than a regular viewer. We all really have to spend less time online and realize that our opinions aren't special, otherwise our future looks bleak.



Ehh... I guess you're not used to people with mental disorders here, or you just want to hate/dislike on people on people doing that and are fine with it.

Honestly yeah I keep away from a lot of media and idc... and yes I'm definitely born in the wrong generation, at least where I live.


----------



## Romaki

I guess that was a little bit pretentious, sorry about that. ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Err yeah... I don?t spend my life online, not even close to it.  I have an internship and a summer class I?m doing right now so more than half my time is actually spent offline at the moment.  I wouldn?t say I?m obsessed with politics or Reddit because I don?t even take the time to look at them, that?s how much I don?t care nor like using them.  And yeah, no one?s opinion is really ever ?special?.  After all, we?re talking about opinions here and not facts.  

EDIT: Anyway, as far as more unpopular opinions go, for some reason I just don?t get the point behind Esports and stuff on television.  Just not my cup of tea, I guess.


----------



## dumplen

It would have been better presented if you didn't derail and say opinions don't matter.  I get the vibe, " Don't live for social media" --- , though. That's something else.





Romaki said:


> I guess that was a little bit pretentious, sorry about that. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I don't live mine online either, I got a part-time job and hopefully I will take up studies this fall. And yeah I use Discord but I stay away from pretty much everything more social media like Facebook and stuff simply because I don't like what they have turned into in recent decade.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t think Dante’s Inferno explains where you go in Hell if you did something bad, but I do think that it infers what the writer thinks is worse in terms of morality. For instance, betrayal (such as treason) is the lowest thing you could do.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Most music is really good. It's just that people call genres or eras of music bad because it doesn't suit their taste


----------



## Alienfish

ILikeFroakies said:


> Most music is really good. It's just that people call genres or eras of music bad because it doesn't suit their taste



Well taste is different that's because we have our likes and dislikes lol. you can't like or dislike everything? (or idk I don't get how some ppl lsiten to literally everything coming out of their player kinda amuses me).


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Sheila said:


> Well taste is different that's because we have our likes and dislikes lol. you can't like or dislike everything? (or idk I don't get how some ppl lsiten to literally everything coming out of their player kinda amuses me).



When did I say that? Of course you can like and dislike things. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean it's bad in the general sense


----------



## Alienfish

ILikeFroakies said:


> When did I say that? Of course you can like and dislike things. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean it's bad in the general sense





> It's just that people call genres or eras of music bad because it doesn't suit their taste



That's kind of what you said. Of course it's a natural reaction to think it's bad; it's not our taste. Also enjoy what you like I guess? People will a lot of time have opinions and bad/good is not really a general term like that.


----------



## sej

i also don’t like fortnite, i used to play it but it’s just boring now. 
marvel is overrated
disney original films like cinderella and beauty and the beast are boring
big macs are gross


----------



## SensaiGallade

peichi said:


> i also don’t like fortnite, i used to play it but it’s just boring now.
> marvel is overrated
> disney original films like cinderella and beauty and the beast are boring
> big macs are gross



Not liking Fortnite is a very popular opinion lmao


----------



## sej

SensaiGallade said:


> Not liking Fortnite is a very popular opinion lmao



oh lmao, well then i guess that’s just an opinion lol


----------



## Alienfish

scrunchie hair ties are kinda ugly ngl.


----------



## Tao

Sheila said:


> That's kind of what you said. Of course it's a natural reaction to think it's bad; it's not our taste. Also enjoy what you like I guess? People will a lot of time have opinions and bad/good is not really a general term like that.



I dunno. Often there'll be something I dont enjoy but I'll say it isn't bad, just not my taste, like Call of Duty or Fortnight, they're not bad games at all, but I dont like them. Meanwhile, anything by Will Smith's offspring is awful because they're actually just bad at doing things.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> I dunno. Often there'll be something I dont enjoy but I'll say it isn't bad, just not my taste, like Call of Duty or Fortnight, they're not bad games at all, but I dont like them. Meanwhile, anything by Will Smith's offspring is awful because they're actually just bad at doing things.



ehh same stuff, it's what you think. some people think it's good, some don't. and while some things might be done good or bad that's another thing we can agree or disagree on 

and yeah i agree about will smith things though.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer

Star Wars: A New Hope is an overrated movie, average at best, and does not deserve the hype it gets.


----------



## Hat'

Metal is the only music genre that actually sucks no matter the song


----------



## Envy

Hat' said:


> Metal is the only music genre that actually sucks no matter the song



Country music perfectly fits that description for me.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> Country music perfectly fits that description for me.



for most of it yes. also a lot of hiphop/rnb cause they for me have the same annoying beats. i get you wanna get social injustice out but your tunes aint making it. same with like all pop music, it's either rnb beats or people trying to be artsy in a bad way.


----------



## Princess Mipha

I think that football is insanely overrated and the most boring sport to watch.
I don't get the hype around the worldcup. The people where going crazy here 
in France when they won. I was half dying from all that people, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t like Taylor Swift or her music (more specifically, _You Belong to Me_).


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t like Taylor Swift or her music (more specifically, _You Belong to Me_).



who does tbh?

90s boy band hairstyles are ugly and idgi why everyone and their dad dons them


----------



## Kurb

all paper mario games are good


----------



## radical6

When did this thread get unlocked


----------



## Envy

Sheila said:


> for most of it yes. also a lot of hiphop/rnb cause they for me have the same annoying beats. i get you wanna get social injustice out but your tunes aint making it. same with like all pop music, it's either rnb beats or people trying to be artsy in a bad way.



My problem with modern pop is well... I'll start with saying that I've been overexposed to it a lot since I returned to work, since they decided that is purely what they play on the radio now. *rolls eyes* But anyway, my problem with it is the autotuned voices/effects and the instrumental breaks which all sound like that godawful dubstep "noise".

Sorry if anyone likes dubstep. That is fine, but I have never heard a single dubstep song that did not devolve into what I call "noise". I'm sorry I call it that, I know it's a strong term, but that's the only word I have to describe it. And every single flipping godawful pop song they play on the radio at my work does that, now, too. As if the autotuned voices weren't bad enough. 

I suppose that does count as on-topic as an unpopular opinion. I know it's cool to hate on modern pop, but my reasons are different from others I think.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

CambriaSpeedRacer said:


> Star Wars: A New Hope is an overrated movie, average at best, and does not deserve the hype it gets.



It set the tone for a franchise, before everything was designed to be a money milking franchise.


----------



## maple22

I hate Starbucks. 
Not necessarily the quality of their coffee, which I've tried once or twice in my entire life and forgotten about, but the company itself. Here in the state of Washington, you'll find a Starbucks on what seems like nearly every corner. It's even worse than McDonald's.
And if you want to overpay for a cup of coffee, why not just go to an artisan shop?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

maple22 said:


> I hate Starbucks.
> Not necessarily the quality of their coffee, which I've tried once or twice in my entire life and forgotten about, but the company itself. Here in the state of Washington, you'll find a Starbucks on what seems like nearly every corner. It's even worse than McDonald's.
> And if you want to overpay for a cup of coffee, why not just go to an artisan shop?



They have been in the news a lot recently. One time with a barista getting caught including bodily fluids in a beverage.


----------



## Hat'

Princess Mipha said:


> I think that football is insanely overrated and the most boring sport to watch.
> I don't get the hype around the worldcup. The people where going crazy here
> in France when they won. I was half dying from all that people, lol.



This isn't unpopular at all as we all know how horrible this sport is!
I wass in France too during the world cupand felt like this only person who felt baffled by all of this... it was horrible. 
I don't like sports much but football, or soccer in this case, definitely is the worst of them all.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Just when I think I'm the only one who thinks or feels a certain way, I find out I'm not.

Maybe an unpopular opinion (or not), but I don't like how Pokemon Sword and Shield Pokemon designs look. They all look like what I'd expect beta Pokemon to look like. To me, most of the new Pokemon look uninteresting or hastily made and hastily approved/lazily made. The concept of giant pokemon doesn't interest me, so in short, this may be the first pokemon game I skip besides pokemon let's go eevee and pikachu.

Speaking of pokemon LGP&E, I couldn't support a game that locked mew behind a 50-70 dollar paywall. nope. Besides that, I've seen plays of it being way too easy for my tastes.

This maybe an unpopular opiniom too, but I don't like paid dlc or forced amiibo unlocks aka dlc 1.2.

I know it's an unpopular opinion because every time I bring up the subject, I'm accused of being a troll. I don't hate Nintendo, but there's ssome things I can't support, sorry. I don't mind amiibo as figurines, but I hate when it's forced onto the player to unlock stuff, in metriods case hard mode. 

I have a lot more possibly unpopular opinions, 

I don't like the pokemon anime, not even the original. Ok I liked a lot of aspects of the original, but I can not stand team rocket. They irk me so bad whenever I see them over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over....again. they were unfunny from the beginning and never really amounted to anything other than pointless plot filler. ughhhh. I cannot watch the originals or any of them. Pokemon got cheesier as it...er...progressed? Reason I dnt like the movies either And Ash losing more than once made me lose interest. I'm not watching a show to see a protagonist that loses 97% of final battles. 

I prefer the manga way more heck even pokemon generations, despite gary being an unlikable coward in it rather than a likable semi jerk. I wish the manga had an anime. xc I'll never see it happen tho. 


I don't really like winter

I like summer late spring and halloween


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kuriboh said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion (or not), but I don't like how Pokemon Sword and Shield Pokemon designs look. They all look like what I'd expect beta Pokemon to look like. To me, most of the new Pokemon look uninteresting or hastily made and hastily approved/lazily made. The concept of giant pokemon doesn't interest me, so in short, this may be the first pokemon game I skip besides pokemon let's go eevee and pikachu.
> 
> Speaking of pokemon LGP&E, I couldn't support a game that locked mew behind a 50-70 dollar paywall. nope. Besides that, I've seen plays of it being way too easy for my tastes.



I agree that $50 for one Pok?mon is excessive (heck, even $5 for a shiny Mew that always has 6 perfect IVs is too much), but if you’re only going to spend it just for Mew, you’re missing the point. The Mew is only a secondary bonus. The purpose of the Pok? Ball Plus is to experience what it’s like to catch Pok?mon in real life. It functions like an actual controller, and when you catch Pok?mon, it feels line you’re throwing an actual Pok? Ball. Even still, $50 is too much for that. It should be like $30.

But if there’s any reason to skip the game, it would have to be that it’s another Kanto remake, and it has Pok?mon Go mechanics. I actually like the game, but I understand why people weren’t happy with it. We don’t need another Kanto remake, and to replace a mainstay Pok?mon mechanic with Pok?mon Go mechanics is heresy itself. Add to that, it may be another Kanto remake, but they took out the gambling games and replaced it with arcade games you can’t even play (which makes the Game Corner obsolete), they added gym requirements, and you have no bike riding. It’s not really a Kanto remake if not all of the Kanto features are there. And if you want all modern mechanics, they don’t have Pok?mon breeding, Day and Night, weather moves, or abilities. Taking all that out is a huge step back. You’ll be missing a lot if you skipped Pok?mon Sun and Moon (or Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon), but you won’t be missing anything if you skipped Pok?mon Let’s Go. The only thing it did right is that we could go back to Kanto with the modern mechanics (including unlimited TMs).

It’s not an unpopular opinion to say that Sword and Shield is gonna suck. But it is an unpopular opinion to not like the new legendary Pok?mon because of their designs. But I do have to agree with you on this. In fact, the box cover legendary Pok?mon designs started sucking since Black and White. They’re making it too much like the titles than something creative. Sword and Shield really did a bad job on this. But it’s not just legendary Pok?mon that don’t look as good as they used to. Mythical Pok?mon too. In my opinion, Magearna and Diancie are the worst mythicals, while Mew and Celebi are the best.


----------



## Alienfish

Well, that throwing Pok?ball thing is as stupid as paying for just a Mew to be honest... Like they could have made this game for the original Wii.

And yeah swoshi is just lazy made just so they need $$$ off kids. I don't have a Switch and even if I would have I doubt I would get that.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree that $50 for one Pok?mon is excessive (heck, even $5 for a shiny Mew that always has 6 perfect IVs is too much), but if you’re only going to spend it just for Mew, you’re missing the point. The Mew is only a secondary bonus. The purpose of the Pok? Ball Plus is to experience what it’s like to catch Pok?mon in real life. It functions like an actual controller, and when you catch Pok?mon, it feels line you’re throwing an actual Pok? Ball. Even still, $50 is too much for that. It should be like $30.
> 
> But if there’s any reason to skip the game, it would have to be that it’s another Kanto remake, and it has Pok?mon Go mechanics. I actually like the game, but I understand why people weren’t happy with it. We don’t need another Kanto remake, and to replace a mainstay Pok?mon mechanic with Pok?mon Go mechanics is heresy itself. Add to that, it may be another Kanto remake, but they took out the gambling games and replaced it with arcade games you can’t even play (which makes the Game Corner obsolete), they added gym requirements, and you have no bike riding. It’s not really a Kanto remake if not all of the Kanto features are there. And if you want all modern mechanics, they don’t have Pok?mon breeding, Day and Night, weather moves, or abilities. Taking all that out is a huge step back. You’ll be missing a lot if you skipped Pok?mon Sun and Moon (or Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon), but you won’t be missing anything if you skipped Pok?mon Let’s Go. The only thing it did right is that we could go back to Kanto with the modern mechanics (including unlimited TMs).
> 
> It’s not an unpopular opinion to say that Sword and Shield is gonna suck. But it is an unpopular opinion to not like the new legendary Pok?mon because of their designs. But I do have to agree with you on this. In fact, the box cover legendary Pok?mon designs started sucking since Black and White. They’re making it too much like the titles than something creative. Sword and Shield really did a bad job on this. But it’s not just legendary Pok?mon that don’t look as good as they used to. Mythical Pok?mon too. In my opinion, Magearna and Diancie are the worst mythicals, while Mew and Celebi are the best.



Wow, so Pok?mon LGE & P where, even worse than what I was imagining. o-o

I'm not even sweating it for skipping it.

Yes, Sun and Moon where awesome! I'm just fearing the Let's Go type cash grab is going ti infest the main series too (the good ones). >_<

Oh well if it does I'll just have to drop them too. 

I'm also all Khanto'd out. I'm personally tired of most movies or games that keep milking the past until you lose whatever nostalgic value you had for it. I don't mind remakes once in a blue moon, unless it keeps on the same theme: Khanto, Khanto, Khanto, Khanto... - _ -

I'd like a fun game that included more than one region like Gold & Silver HGSS did over remakes. 

I pretty much agree with you on 100% of  everything, except I think the main legendaries' design started lacking around DPP, maybe even ruby and sapphire, though I loved those games to death and I love Kyogre.


----------



## rianne

I don't like Kpop.
x:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kuriboh said:


> I'm also all Khanto'd out. *I'm personally tired of most movies or games that keep milking the past until you lose whatever nostalgic value you had for it.* I don't mind remakes once in a blue moon, unless it keeps on the same theme: Khanto, Khanto, Khanto, Khanto... - _ -



The one company that really needs to learn that lesson is Disney. It?s not just the live action remakes of their animated films. They ruined Star Wars in this manner too. The Force Awakens, it?s clearly a remake of A New Hope. Most of the events (like when Rey was offered 50 portions if she turns in BB-8) is exactly like the events in A New Hope (like when the stormtroopers stopped Luke and Obi-wan for R2-D2). Worse yet, it was part of the Star Wars Canon. And don?t get me started on the political correctness used in the Star Wars sequels and Disney?s live action remakes. Communism is better than that.


----------



## Envy

Kuriboh said:


> I'm also all Khanto'd out. I'm personally tired of most movies or games that keep milking the past until you lose whatever nostalgic value you had for it. I don't mind remakes once in a blue moon, unless it keeps on the same theme: Khanto, Khanto, Khanto, Khanto... - _ -



I wouldn't have minded a Kanto remake if it had fully reimagined the region and games in a modern 3D framework. But instead we got LGP/E, which did nothing but translate the original, tiny GB region into 2.5D.

I had a lot of nostalgia for Gen I, because I started with it 20 years ago, but I feel like GF/TPC has straight-up exploited that nostalgia over the past several years, and now when I see Kanto or any of the original 151 Pokemon I just groan. Nostalgia is a really special feeling, and I don't take kindly to GF/TPC having crushed it like this.


----------



## Kurb

(inhale) 

AMIIBO FESTIVAL WAS FUN

(runs away)


----------



## ams

maple22 said:


> I hate Starbucks.
> Not necessarily the quality of their coffee, which I've tried once or twice in my entire life and forgotten about, but the company itself. Here in the state of Washington, you'll find a Starbucks on what seems like nearly every corner. It's even worse than McDonald's.
> And if you want to overpay for a cup of coffee, why not just go to an artisan shop?



See I thought me liking starbucks was the unpopular opinion. I also genuinely don't understand how paying $1.85 ($1.40 USD) for 12 ounces of coffee that doesn't taste like piss is expensive. Maybe there are cheaper coffee places in your area than mine?


----------



## N e s s

I actually kinda like cereal with water instead of milk. Doesn?t necessarily improve of hurt the taste of the cereal, it?s just not half bad.


----------



## rianne

D.Va is really overrated and I don't get the ~*~gamer gurlz~*~ who are obsessed with her.


----------



## Kurb

rianne said:


> D.Va is really overrated and I don't get the ~*~gamer gurlz~*~ who are obsessed with her.



d.va is trash for a tank tho

roadhog or wrecking ball is better


----------



## Kurb

This deserves a bump, so....
BUMP


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I enjoyed Disney's Tarzan despite Phil Collins and Rosie O'Donnel's involvement.


----------



## tumut

Stan twitter is toxic and i cant wait til it becomes irrelevant


----------



## Bread Kennedys

tumut said:


> Stan twitter is toxic and i cant wait til it becomes irrelevant



I mean being a "stan" in general is inherently toxic. I don't care what anyone says. The term "stan" is a combination of stalker and fan. Anyone willing to basically unironically admit that they're a stalker needs some serious mental help.


----------



## dedenne

NoUsernameHere said:


> I mean being a "stan" in general is inherently toxic. I don't care what anyone says. The term "stan" is a combination of stalker and fan. Anyone willing to basically unironically admit that they're a stalker needs some serious mental help.



this . this is why i dont refer to myself as a stan when i like a certain artist, group, youtuber etc and usually dont get involved in the fandom.  i just say yeah i like them or im a big fan but stan just reminds me of annoying ariana grande stans lmao


----------



## Alienfish

dedenne said:


> this . this is why i dont refer to myself as a stan when i like a certain artist, group, youtuber etc and usually dont get involved in the fandom.  i just say yeah i like them or im a big fan but stan just reminds me of annoying ariana grande stans lmao



basically... also a lot of fandoms are the most annoying ppl on earth so yes.

also i dont get the hype with audiobooks and like listening while doing other stuff.. like if i wanna read i want to imagine the things in my head and not have it read by someone who decides the mood and stuff..plus listening for that long on ppl just talking makes me sleep.

although if u have like dyslexia/reading difficulties it might be an option but otherwise it's like..i'd rather listen to music or stuff.


----------



## tumut

LGBT+ community is toxic (mostly gays tho) 

Being a twink or bear isnt a real personality, straight men shouldnt be fetishized, white gays should stop being glorified, and theres no such thing as "gay culture".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Beyonce, Ariana, and Lady Gaga arent "gay icons". Maybe try supporting underground lgbt artists like Kevin Abstract and his group Brockhampton, Courtney Barnett, Girl in Red, In Love with a Ghost, The Internet and Syd etc.


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> LGBT+ community is toxic
> 
> Also Beyonce, Ariana, and Lady Gaga arent "gay icons". Maybe try supporting underground lgbt artists like Kevin Abstract and his group Brockhampton, Courtney Barnett, Girl in Red, In Love with a Ghost, The Internet and Syd etc.



The tumblrina/ part of internet lgbtq+ community is toxic as hell yes and those people pulling the entitled card/assumes people are idiots because they don't know 100% of the terminology or sit and read about lgbtq+ issues everyday. And yeah those (bey, gaga, ariana) are bad as they are so yhea.

I've been lucky to meet awesome lgbtq+people irl and online that are sane and don't assume that you're an idiot for not knowing everything so there are good peeps but yeah the bad eggs shout the loudest sadly.

yes i consider myself pansexual but i'm not being an idiot for it.


----------



## Alienfish

Anyway, don't respect people unless they've earned it. I hate this "lol respect your momma she gave birth to to ya". Like.. so what? I didn't ask for it. Treat me well and I'll treat you well back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you think Fox News is the worst news source, I would say that’s not true. Not because I think it is the best news source (I don’t think it is), but if you don’t like it because it’s too conservative, you should also look at Breitbart, Blaze, Townhall, and National Review. Fox News is biased, but not as biased as those other right-wing news sites I mentioned.

Breitbart - is not all conservative bias, but when it is conservative, it’s alt-right news. It’s also full of fabrications, exaggerations, and conspiracy theories.
Blaze - I don’t read that news source, but it’s probably like a milder version than Breitbart (but definitely wilder than Fox News).
Townhall - probably more truthful than Fox News, but it’s all conservative bias. Even the columnists from the Democratic Party are as right-winged as the others.
National Review - same as Townhall.

And even if you do think these news sources are worse than Fox News, there’s an even worse one - Infowars. I would never read, ever. Fox News is much better at telling the truth than Infowars. Not that Infowars doesn’t know the truth. They’re good at telling lies. At least the Onion is satire. But Infowars is all conspiracy theories.


----------



## Celinalia

unpopular opinions (here we go)

- i don't like pocket camp
- i don't like the crafting in new horizons (yet)
- i hate vanilla ice cream
- vegetables > fruits
- cheese is terrible
- lazy villagers are the best
- i don't like shrek/coraline
- summer is the worst season
- i actually like kpop (but not most stans)
- girl groups are better than boy groups
- i don't like pizza nor hamburgers
- halloween is not the best event
- i don't like coffee

okay you probably all hate me now, bye byee


----------



## seliph

Celinalia said:


> - i hate vanilla ice cream



sis if this is unpopular i'm ashamed of everyone except us two


----------



## Nooblord

Chipotle isn?t good. Their food is too limey.


----------



## LottieandSoul

I don't mind VSCO girls and I don't think the stereotype should be negative.
Girls who want to help the environment and use re-usable water bottles? Yeah! 
They don't purchase fast fashion, care about sea creatures, and are known for giving things away like scrunchies n' stuff. Thats so cool!! I really appreciate people like that, seriously.


----------



## Lavamaize

1. Nintendo Online is just a way for Nintendo to make money
2. I dislike most meats
3. I think pokemon games are bad
4. I don't like when people say "I dont like this genre of music" becuase I bet I could find a song in that genre you like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

5. I dislike chipotes chips
6. I like beans


----------



## LottieandSoul

Lavamaize said:


> 2. I dislike most meats


YES. Meat is wayyy overrated, plus we eat too much of it. I only eat chicken and steak.


----------



## Tao

Lavamaize said:


> 1. Nintendo Online is just a way for Nintendo to make money



Yea, but, the vast majority of anything any company does is to make money...Nintendo Online subscription is just one of the more blatantly lazy and less worthwhile attempts.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> Yea, but, the vast majority of anything any company does is to make money...Nintendo Online subscription is just one of the more blatantly lazy and less worthwhile attempts.



Yeah they just wanted to jump the bandwagon for no reason. Seems as bad as the old free as well so ehhh.

Anyway, compression socks/stockings are the best things ever and you def. don't look like an old lady with them on, plus they have like all colours nowadays so you can pick your faves.


----------



## Envy

Tao said:


> Yea, but, the vast majority of anything any company does is to make money...Nintendo Online subscription is just one of the more blatantly lazy and less worthwhile attempts.



It's okay for a business to want to make money off of what they produce. That's only natural. However, NSO isn't really something that Nintendo produces (beyond the few little unrelated to the online service itself benefits it offers, like the NES/SNES games). The online in Nintendo's games is peer to peer, meaning that they don't really even have servers. Nintendo is charging us for...our own internet, which we're already paying for.

Yup, Sony and Microsoft did it first. Their services are waayyyy better than Nintendo's, but still, they should have never charged either.


----------



## MelloDimensions

I don't like social media.  I really feel there's nothing social about it.  Sure, you can connect in a much boarder sense, but some things that lead from it feel almost like the complete opposite.  You can see it in your typical dinner setting as everyone instead chooses to be on their phones, or tablets as opposed to even look at one another let alone have a conversation.  It just feels really disheartening in a way.


----------



## duckykate

edge brownies are the best! i thought this was a popular one but then i saw a tweet with like 500k likes saying edge pieces were nasty so who knows anymore!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I have been seeing a good amount of hybrid rottweilers as of late. I don't understand why some people chose to have a hybrid of a rottweiler because they look unappealing and intimidating, regardless of other dogs crossbred with it. They already look mad. So why transfer that trait to another dog breed?

I just despise it.


----------



## soki

whats the big deal with stars wars?


----------



## Stella-Io

Shellzilla said:


> I have been seeing a good amount of hybrid rottweilers as of late. I don't understand why some people chose to have a hybrid of a rottweiler because they look unappealing and intimidating, regardless of other dogs crossbred with it. They already look mad. So why transfer that trait to another dog breed?
> 
> I just despise it.



I must see pictures. Please. Show me the babies. Rottweilers are babies I love them, and I love mutts/mixed breeds also.


----------



## Lavamaize

I agree about social media. That is why I don't have any.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Spoiler:  



Maybe it's just me and I don't mean to be rude or offensive or anything here but there's always something doesn't sit well in my mind when I see people talking about the critical situation/illness or death of their pets. I understand to some people venting/writing is a way to calm yourself down, or to encourage yourself by sharing what you experience with others, but.. from personal experiences of those things myself, I know you literally wouldn't have any extra time or extra space in mind to talk about it to strangers or watch youtubes and laugh or play video games when you're trying literally _everything_ you can do for your baby, pouring _all_ the efforts and time, trying desperately in order to make the situation better even a bit for them..  Your heart must be full with the pain, sadness.. that makes you blank. You couldn't be taking pictures with your "beloved" pet who just got out of surgery and still in pain.. to show it off to people. I honestly wonder what's wrong with them at all..
It's been making me grossed out after seeing some people like that and even though I was _very_ hesitant to let my honest thoughts, but it's come to the point it stresses me kinda enough and this is the place to let the "unpopular" opinion go out of your mouth, so..


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I like well-done steak (but not charcoal briquettes).
I don't like chocolate milk. 
I think "romance" in most novels is pointless, redundant, and overrated (if I wanted ridiculous and unnecessarily detailed drama, I'd just go back to high school).

I can't remember any others at the moment... They'll probably come to me when I'm trying to fall asleep ': D


----------



## Corrie

Maple syrup needs to go on every dessert.


----------



## Stella-Io

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me and I don't mean to be rude or offensive or anything here but there's always something doesn't sit well in my mind when I see people talking about the critical situation/illness or death of their pets. I understand to some people venting/writing is a way to calm yourself down, or to encourage yourself by sharing what you experience with others, but.. from personal experiences of those things myself, I know you literally wouldn't have any extra time or extra space in mind to talk about it to strangers or watch youtubes and laugh or play video games when you're trying literally _everything_ you can do for your baby, pouring _all_ the efforts and time, trying desperately in order to make the situation better even a bit for them..  Your heart must be full with the pain, sadness.. that makes you blank. You couldn't be taking pictures with your "beloved" pet who just got out of surgery and still in pain.. to show it off to people. I honestly wonder what's wrong with them at all..
> It's been making me grossed out after seeing some people like that and even though I was _very_ hesitant to let my honest thoughts, but it's come to the point it stresses me kinda enough and this is the place to let the "unpopular" opinion go out of your mouth, so..



I think I understand, like people will use their pets to gain attention. I've went throu heartache at the death of my pets as well, and I've talked to someone who went throu the same thing. People shouldn't be using the condition of their pets to gain attention or a following like that. Venting I get, which is totally fine cause it helps the person relieve maybe even a small load off their shoulders.

I don't remember if I posted about steak before here. But, steak is over rated. No I'm not a vegetarian, I prob won't be one. I just think steak really isn't that good. I especially don't like pink steak. It's supposed to be really good but I can not stand the thought of any pink in my beef at all. I know it was held and cooked at proper temperatures (when my dad or a good chef makes it) but pink is just so un-appealing. I know it's not raw but still, p i n k. It's just so, ew.


----------



## moonbyu

not that unpopular but, twitter is literally the worst website ever. it's so toxic.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

moonbyu said:


> not that unpopular but, twitter is literally the worst website ever. it's so toxic.



And that's why I only use it for Animal Crossing QR uploads XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

On another note;

Strawberry yogurt tastes great on iceberg lettuce. Ranch is too bitter for me.
Cooked carrots (like in stew) are disgusting. 
Broccoli is also gross. The stalk is fine, but the tree part is just...ugh... 
COD is not that interesting.

We'll see if I can think of any others some other time.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> I think I understand, like people will use their pets to gain attention. I've went throu heartache at the death of my pets as well, and I've talked to someone who went throu the same thing. People shouldn't be using the condition of their pets to gain attention or a following like that. Venting I get, which is totally fine cause it helps the person relieve maybe even a small load off their shoulders.



Yeah, I agree, regardless if it's cause attention-seeking for death or they lit play that card just to gain attention in general. Like you said, venting and talking to others about it fine, but don't throw that in every time you have a conversation.

I've had pets close to me die and such but it's not that I play it out online just to make people feel sorry or stuff. like, no.


----------



## Oldcatlady

MarzipanDragyn said:


> I think "romance" in most novels is pointless, redundant, and overrated (if I wanted ridiculous and unnecessarily detailed drama, I'd just go back to high school).



ugh yes, I actually love romance novels that are supposed to be romance novels.... but i absolutely HATE when it's pointless and supposed to be an action/mystery/etc novel, same for movies. it ruined some movies and shows for me tbh


----------



## Corrie

I think slice of life anime is just as important as anime with "plot." 

Except moe slice of life. That's from satan himself.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Oldcatlady said:


> ugh yes, I actually love romance novels that are supposed to be romance novels.... but i absolutely HATE when it's pointless and supposed to be an action/mystery/etc novel, same for movies. it ruined some movies and shows for me tbh



You get me so well.


----------



## Corrie

Christmas is the best holiday.


----------



## Velvet Hearts

Netflix is overrated 
I dislike Nintendo’s games and honestly video games in general are boring and overrated 
Anime is overrated and is honestly awful. Ghibli are the only good ones
I hate when people swear excessively and I wish more people were innocent, everyone is awful nowadays.


----------



## seliph

while the eeveelutions are cute and all, all of them after gen 1 with the exception of sylveon have super lackluster designs when you remember how they're supposed to resemble their type. especially glaceon who is essentially a cat with bangs and has nothing ice-like about them.



Velvet Hearts said:


> I dislike Nintendo’s games and honestly video games in general are boring and overrated



i respect your opinion and i ask this sincerely and genuinely but... you know this is an animal crossing forum right lol


----------



## Velvet Hearts

I only play animal crossing and stardew valley, and I?m obsessed with them both but that?s it. I?m not anti gamer or anti Nintendo but I?m not interested in any other games, sorry for the confusion!


----------



## seliph

Velvet Hearts said:


> I only play animal crossing and stardew valley, and I’m obsessed with them both but that’s it. I’m not anti gamer or anti Nintendo but I’m not interested in any other games, sorry for the confusion!



ohhh lmao it's no worries! i was mostly just curious how you stumbled upon these forums if you didn't like any video games haha


----------



## Corrie

Velvet Hearts said:


> I only play animal crossing and stardew valley, and I’m obsessed with them both but that’s it. I’m not anti gamer or anti Nintendo but I’m not interested in any other games, sorry for the confusion!



I can agree with you. I really don't care about any of Nintendo's franchises besides Animal Crossing and Pokemon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think songs sound more beautiful if the singing voices are deeper, but not too deep.


----------



## cornimer

Not sure how unpopular this is but there is something I need to get off my chest...
...
...
_Red pepper slices do not belong on plates with roasted vegetables_


----------



## Mars Adept

I hate ice cream. It’s not the taste that bothers me, but the texture. It’s too cold and liquidy. Popsicles are fine, though.

I also don’t like pizza that much, but not to the same extent as ice cream.


----------



## Mayor Monday

*Sounds fun, lol. Here goes:*

1. Dogs are irritating, and I don't like them.
2. I can't stand fandoms or shipping in any form. It doesn't make sense to me
3. People who smoke shouldn't be shamed
4. I hate Tumblr, Reddit, Facebook, Twitter, and most forms of social media
5. I don't like Xbox or Playstation- let alone any of their games
6. I go the opposite direction when popularity bandwagons appear. I'll join them in 3-5 years. It took me 9 years to play Undertale
7. I hate television shows
8. I don't like Netflix or _anything_ it has to offer
9. C-Span is awesome
10. I don't like most modern music (hip-hop, pop, edm, etc)
11. I don't like anime
12. Saying things like 'yeet', 'welp', 'whoa', and 'smh' irritates me. I can't stand it

There's more, but this seems sufficient

I swear I'm not a cynical skeptic 24/7, lol. These are just my opinions!


----------



## Gabby

I do not like celery.


----------



## moonbyu

brussel sprouts ain't that bad, you guys are just rude.


----------



## Corrie

Mushy vegetables are a no go.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Apparently liking the muses from Disney's Hercules is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## LottieandSoul

- eggs are disgusting in all forms
- bananas are bad, they're too sweet and mushy
- sour blueberries > sweet blueberries
- I dislike most anime, can't really understand the appeal beyond the fact that the art is pretty for the majority of them
- Pok?mon isn't fun
- opera is good, ya'll are all just mean
- most memes aren't funny, which is the reason why they're so cringy (hate that word) when we look back on them.


----------



## MelloDimensions

I guess I'll provide more just smaller.
-I don't like the rise of cynicism in media or just in general moreover caused by media.  If "I don't care" is your usual disposition, then I feel that you are just a sad individual that aids to the very bleak future you criticise.
-I don't like memes.  I think they are unfunny.  They're like that one person that constantly quotes movies.  Unoriginal, and repetative at best.
-I like some anime, but not to the degree I've seen.  While I can watch, and enjoy it I don't really understand the obsession I've seen with anime as of late.  Some people will be completely devoted to it, or seemingly *only* watch anime basing everything they are on the very thing. That's something I don't particularly do for anything except for maybe cheesecake, and that's just for ****s and _jiggles_ really.  I just do not get it.  Some of its cool, but never that cool.
-I don't like the most recent hip hop sounds in terms of what's popular.  I don't generally follow what's popular in the first place, but I have a passionate hatred for the extremely repetative banter mostly with an uninspired beat, usually consisting of that long overdue high hat sound.  What's worse is that some actually do use imbaonic meters, but I'm sure if you ask them they'll just point you one of the 9 producers that actually made it.


----------



## Stella-Io

Closing shifts are better then opening shifts period.


----------



## Cheryll

I've been recently thinking of this.

People don't like staring. But if you look at someone, you're technically "staring" at them for 1 to 2 seconds. And you eye is technically "wide open"


----------



## Midoriya

Hmmmm.... so many people have said they don?t like anime in this thread that I?m beginning to think it?s not actually an unpopular opinion... :eyes:

Anyway, for another unpopular opinion of mine, I find most romance movies/TV shows to be overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

I def. agree with smokers shouldn't be shamed. Just let them do it and forcing them into small outdoors spaces and forbidding them to smoke anyplace is not how to handle stuff. If you are allergic just stay away? It's not like they are gonna quit selling smokes unless they find an equal good way to get tax money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Closing shifts are better then opening shifts period.



Since I've been working re-tail and having the starting shift pretty meh and early where I don't function well, I def prefer later/closing shifts so yeah.


----------



## ali.di.magix

here goes another set of random things before I go to sleep:

1. I don't think technology or social media is as bad as everyone else makes it out to be. It has some detrimental effects, yes, but I thinm being able to contact any one and meet peolple around the world and interact with them is really cool.

2. I like (some) pop music. Usually the stuff that is classified as pop but not the really popular stuff. I'm just really picky when it comes to pop music.

3. I don't feel any attraction to blondes, nor have I ever wanted to dye my hair blonde

4. I don't care about swearing, it doesn't offend me at all

5. I like daylight savings time a lot and hope it never goes away

Yeah that's all I can think of for now lol


----------



## Tao

ali.di.magix said:


> 2. I like (some) pop music. Usually the stuff that is classified as pop but not the really popular stuff. I'm just really picky when it comes to pop music.



I don't really think the 'Pop' in pop music really means popular these days. Its long since become a genre/sound of its own. Like, I can't really think of what else you would class a Britney Spears song as if 'pop' wasn't a genre, neither do I think I would be calling Slayer 'pop music' if they suddenly released a song the whole world was listening to and enjoying.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, honestly I don't get why people are so offended and want to avoid swearing at all costs. Like unless you use like all the words every second I don't care a bit. 

Also yes social media is bad, it allows people to judge and forcing other to apology for themselves even more, creating even more platform for angsty people to get even lower self-esteem and not to mention all creeps that cyber-crime like hell.

Sure if you keep it private and follow people you know are who they are it can be good but honestly not a fan. Only thing I would consider getting is instagram maybe for the pic sharing purposes and to following people etc. I like but yeah people use it way too much wrong.


----------



## Alienfish

Also I dunno if it's unpopular or just people don't speak it out, but I heavily dislike this "influencer" culture and that it is some kind of job like...honestly who in the end cares that much and this teen/young adult thing where people use social media for that and commercial ways.. just no.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Not putting Waluigi in smash was a crime against humanity.



Though ngl the whole game is still wild asf and amazing too


----------



## Alienfish

IPA beer is freaking disgusting and should not have been a thing. Eww.


----------



## MelloDimensions

-I don't really like how games, and media are so expanded upon that they seem to be doing the imagining for you.  While I'm way beyond the innocent years of playing outside, I still do like to be creative in my own sense.


----------



## HotNotHut

I dislike a lot of memes. Most memes know are just taking a popular thing and smacking words over it. The jokes has been told a million times but it's funnier somehow with a new picture of it. Some memes are actually funny and well thought out but most are just constant reprints.


----------



## Corrie

I like anime and everything but why do people treat anime like it is, some religion or something? I think that's silly given they're still cartoons at the end of the day.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Wow I said both the post above already.  Guess I'm not alone then.


----------



## Corrie

MelloDimensions said:


> Wow I said both the post above already.  Guess I'm not alone then.



I think you're referring to me? Lol. 

Honestly my brother takes it so seriously. He thinks ratings matter on MAL and makes sure to rate stuff he hates bad to "make it suffer" and he updates his profile, posting comments on his list on his opinions. He fights with my sister because she watches english dubs saying how she's not a "true fan" and the list goes on. It's just a show dude. Relax please, I'm cringing lol


----------



## Midoriya

Corrie said:


> I think you're referring to me? Lol.
> 
> Honestly my brother takes it so seriously. He thinks ratings matter on MAL and makes sure to rate stuff he hates bad to "make it suffer" and he updates his profile, posting comments on his list on his opinions. He fights with my sister because she watches english dubs saying how she's not a "true fan" and the list goes on. It's just a show dude. Relax please, I'm cringing lol



Yeah, I know I like anime and all, but I don’t think I would take it that far 0_o.  I honestly don’t mind either way whether someone watches a dub or sub of something, I don’t even have a MAL account (yet), and I don’t really think my opinions on what I watch should be taken too seriously.

I just enjoy each show for what it is, and the medium because it has given me something new to discover and watch in the last year+ or so.


----------



## Corrie

xRileyx said:


> Yeah, I know I like anime and all, but I don’t think I would take it that far 0_o.  I honestly don’t mind either way whether someone watches a dub or sub of something, I don’t even have a MAL account (yet), and I don’t really think my opinions on what I watch should be taken too seriously.
> 
> I just enjoy each show for what it is, and the medium because it has given me something new to discover and watch in the last year+ or so.



MAL is cool, it's useful for sure but he just takes it to another level. He treats it like an important job or something and it's annoying. I think anime/manga has somehow become his identity and that's why he takes it so seriously. Like, if I don't like a show he likes or won't try a show cause it's not my genre or doesn't look interesting to me, he acts like I killed his pet. Lol. Eitherway, yuck, stop. Nobody likes that. 

I wanna just watch anime cause it's fun. I don't want it to somehow become this important aspect of life with rules to follow. 

Sorry for the rant, just needed to get it off my chest bahahha.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I don't like (US/English) dubbed anime cause they keep using the same voices like all the time, like THAT macho-male/angry-cute female voice all the time and like no variation. Not gonna say anyone is better for watching either but if they're gonna dub at least do it well. I've like German/Italian etc. dubs that actually makes more sense and even the Swedish Sailor Moon one is more fun to listen to since at least they varied the characters.

Anyway, I don't like sesame seeds nor the taste of it on healthy things like crackers or nuggets, taste way too much like a nut.


----------



## Oldcatlady

I did not really enjoy kimi no na wa (your name)

I remember watching it at the movie theater about 2 years ago because it's one of the only anime that ever showed at theaters. I was pretty excited because the plot sounds really interesting but I just could not connect with the characters and felt like they didn't really get to know each other? Could not get into the romance because they barely spent time with each other iirc and it felt kinda awkward. My friend that went with me was bawling her eyes out but I was kinda just like meh.. I usually cry at everything but idk i couldn't really get into this one


----------



## glow

antivaxxers should have their kids taken by CPS


----------



## Alolan_Apples

glow said:


> antivaxxers should have their kids taken by CPS



And they should be forced to be put in a diversity class that teaches tolerance towards autism. It’s dangerous to not vaccinate your children (not just to them, but also to everyone), and if you’re refusing to do it in fear of autism, you should be charged for ableism.


----------



## Alienfish

glow said:


> antivaxxers should have their kids taken by CPS



i agree. anti-vaxxers are one of the worst people kinds to exist. same with those that go the alternative med road and like "oh u kid is dying? give em tea and carrots"


----------



## Oldcatlady

Face masks feel slimy and gross, not relaxing at all
I also don’t like that it’s really cold at first don’t want to put that on my face


----------



## moonbyu

my neighbours are putting up their christmas decor right now and i'm confused why so many people celebrate so early.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

moonbyu said:


> my neighbours are putting up their christmas decor right now and i'm confused why so many people celebrate so early.



It’s more about getting ready for Christmas earlier, not celebrating Christmas earlier.

@Everyone

Just for a friendly reminder, this isn’t a What’s Bothering You thread. It’s a thread for sharing unpopular opinions you have, not to share your frustrations.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

moonbyu said:


> my neighbours are putting up their christmas decor right now and i'm confused why so many people celebrate so early.



I'm having to mentally restrain myself from decorating my dorm for Christmas already.  Christmas just gets people really hyped up, I guess.


----------



## cornimer

moonbyu said:


> my neighbours are putting up their christmas decor right now and i'm confused why so many people celebrate so early.



Coincidently just saw this article on my Facebook feed: https://www.narcity.com/life/if-you...XVZMzBEPN52kemlHiakS07Sa1DBeywlIHdFISfdsj62pk

I used to be think decorations before December were ridiculous but last year I started just embracing the festivities and honestly it's way more fun haha, even my mom who used to be a self proclaimed "grinch" agreed to watch a Christmas movie last night and it's kind of great. I think it puts people in a more positive mood.

Not to go off topic but maybe what I just said counts as unpopular opinion


----------



## Dim

. z


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I'm not gonna throw my hat in the pre-x-mas ring, so here's this instead, even though it's a little late (mostly because I haven't gotten around to posting it until now cuz I was busy) :

Halloween's for everybody, not just for kids. I don't care if you're young or old; if you show up at my door that day, you're gettin' some dang candy.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Pumpkin spiced stuff is disgusting!


----------



## AccfSally

The site Kotaku is trash.

And I also don't like sites like Pinterest, too many people steal art and images and post them on that site without permission (not to mention stealing credit too)..like it's totally disrespectful to the original artist or poster.


----------



## Holla

I actually don't mind the whole Dexit issue (Not all old Pokemon will be able to be caught or transferred into the new games for those who haven't heard) in the new Pokemon games. For each new game I always enjoyed finding out what new Pokemon there were and always focused on those Pokemon to make my team. Having old Pokemon available or able to transfer them in later was just a nice bonus.

I'm more than satisfied to keep the majority of my Pokemon collection in Pokemon Home. Most just sit in my boxes unused most of the time anyways. Especially if Home has some neat features within in that lets you still interact with the Pokemon in there rather than the simple mass storage system like Pokemon Bank.

I'm not exactly saying that I fully disagree with those that are upset with Dexit I understand people's concerns for the most part, it's just not a big deal for me personally which is definitely an unpopular opinion.


----------



## KnoxUK

I think Skye is overrated.


----------



## Corrie

AccfSally said:


> The site Kotaku is trash.
> 
> And I also don't like sites like Pinterest, too many people steal art and images and post them on that site without permission (not to mention stealing credit too)..like it's totally disrespectful to the original artist or poster.



I agree, I don't like Pinterest either. Your reason for not liking it is valid but my main issue is the layout. I'd much rather have your pins in equal sized boxes. I tried to use the app but having everything in different sized boxes just hurt my head. To me, it looks totally disorganized.


----------



## Nougat

Princess Mipha said:


> Pumpkin spiced stuff is disgusting!



I used to convince myself I love Pumpkin Spice Latte but there's just way too much sugar in it.. It's actually horrible. I like the idea of it, but the execution in popular coffee shops is horrible. I'd rather add the spices in myself so it's way less sugary and actually tastes like spice!


----------



## John Wick

Nougat said:


> I used to convince myself I love Pumpkin Spice Latte but there's just way too much sugar in it.. It's actually horrible. I like the idea of it, but the execution in popular coffee shops is horrible. I'd rather add the spices in myself so it's way less sugary and actually tastes like spice!



Isn't a latte a coffee?
Pumpkin coffee???? O_O


----------



## Nougat

John Wick said:


> Isn't a latte a coffee?
> Pumpkin coffee???? O_O



Haha yes, just like you can find Vanilla Latte, etc. on the menu they do this with Pumpkin Spice too. They usually just add a sugary syrup to the coffee. It's not that nice.. I used to drink Hazelnut Lattes when I was younger but I don't like how sugary these drinks actually are.


----------



## John Wick

Nougat said:


> Haha yes, just like you can find Vanilla Latte, etc. on the menu they do this with Pumpkin Spice too. They usually just add a sugary syrup to the coffee. It's not that nice.. I used to drink Hazelnut Lattes when I was younger but I don't like how sugary these drinks actually are.



Hey, I'll try just about anything, once!


----------



## Corrie

Starbucks is overpriced and I don't know how people spend so much money there and mentally justify it.


----------



## Stella-Io

I actually like the smell of cut onions and garlic.

I mean not on people's breath, I just like the smell when someone cuts it.


----------



## JackACNL

Alolan_Apples said:


> And they should be forced to be put in a diversity class that teaches tolerance towards autism. It?s dangerous to not vaccinate your children (not just to them, but also to everyone), and if you?re refusing to do it in fear of autism, you should be charged for ableism.



ikr? i cant believe someone wouldn't want their child to suffer, and be a social outcast for the rest of their life. they're coming from a good place, they're just misinformed. they dont need to be charged with ableism.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Starbucks is overpriced and I don't know how people spend so much money there and mentally justify it.



Me. I like their iced coffee sold in stores but I'd never go hang at their actual caf?s and buy for hundreds of dollars.

Also watching youtubers is heavily boring and I don't get how people can spend hours on that. Only thing that could be considered a "youtuber" that I enjoy is that J.T. Sexkik, "pretnet" person and I'm only watching those pomegranate and weegee videos.


----------



## Chicha

Every Starbucks drink I've had has been disappointing. Their drinks taste too bitter and artificial. Making coffee yourself or going to a small local shop is much better. I rarely go to coffee shops, though.

I love the smell of coffee but I dislike how strong most coffee tastes. I'm that person who has 95% milk and 5% coffee. (I wouldn't really count it as a coffee drink.)


Charging extra for milk alternatives is kind of annoying when you're allergic to regular milk. I am glad milk alternatives are gaining popularity. They're a life saver. Oat milk >>>> the rest


----------



## Corrie

Chicha said:


> Every Starbucks drink I've had has been disappointing. Their drinks taste too bitter and artificial. Making coffee yourself or going to a small local shop is much better. I rarely go to coffee shops, though.
> 
> I love the smell of coffee but I dislike how strong most coffee tastes. I'm that person who has 95% milk and 5% coffee. (I wouldn't really count it as a coffee drink.)
> 
> 
> Charging extra for milk alternatives is kind of annoying when you're allergic to regular milk. I am glad milk alternatives are gaining popularity. They're a life saver. Oat milk >>>> the rest



I had the pink drink once after everyone raving about it. It was literally 60% ice. I was so rattled I paid that much for freaking ice.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah ice coffee at caf?s are scam.

Also unpopular; boba tea is blech, at least this one with pearls that i tasted.. ew


----------



## Chicha

Yeah, I'm not really into iced drinks in general. It's done on purpose to give consumers less. When I worked at a coffee shop, we were instructed to fill up the cup with 50-70% ice. x_x

Boba tea can be hit or miss imo!


----------



## honeyaura

Corrie said:


> Starbucks is overpriced and I don't know how people spend so much money there and mentally justify it.



Agreed. Their stuff is great, but it's an over-priced fad. It's a shame, I love their drinks and food selections and the atmosphere of their cafe's. But it's a very rare occasion you'll see me in one nowadays.

I used to wait in a Starbucks almost daily doing my homework for college while my bf was working at the Walmart in the same plaza. It was nice being out of the house waiting for him, but I've wasted money in that place.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Corrie said:


> Starbucks is overpriced and I don't know how people spend so much money there and mentally justify it.



There's a Starbucks here on campus and I like to get their mocha frappe, but I would never even consider going there if I didn't have any dining dollars. I don't have much left in this semester, and when I run out I won't be going to Starbucks anymore (at least, until I get more dining dollars next semester).

I agree, it really is a waste of money, and it's difficult to justify the outrageous prices that they charge for some things. It's especially wild to think that people go there all the time and spend their hard-earned money on something so overpriced.


----------



## Alienfish

Chicha said:


> Yeah, I'm not really into iced drinks in general. It's done on purpose to give consumers less. When I worked at a coffee shop, we were instructed to fill up the cup with 50-70% ice. x_x
> 
> Boba tea can be hit or miss imo!



wow damn x.x

yeah i'd like to try better boba teas, those rubber pearls certainly failed lol..


----------



## dedenne

Sheila said:


> wow damn x.x
> 
> yeah i'd like to try better boba teas, those rubber pearls certainly failed lol..



honestly the rubber pearls suck, i much prefer the popping bubbles tbh


----------



## Alienfish

dedenne said:


> honestly the rubber pearls suck, i much prefer the popping bubbles tbh



yeah i so wanna try those to get the good deal of it..need to find a bubble place!


----------



## Corrie

For bubble teas, you can get the fruit pearls which have a different texture than the typical tapioca ones. I find the fruit ones burst in your mouth rather than you having to chew them like you would tapioca. 

They're worth a try imo if you hate the chewy pearls.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> For bubble teas, you can get the fruit pearls which have a different texture than the typical tapioca ones. I find the fruit ones burst in your mouth rather than you having to chew them like you would tapioca.
> 
> They're worth a try imo if you hate the chewy pearls.



yea i got some real rubber-y things that basically was yuck so must have been tapioca.. was at some asian place here so yee.

so def want those maaaan ;3

also while i like some character design of danganronpa i never got the hype.. it was basically trying to figure out what to even click and do for me lol


----------



## Oldcatlady

Chicha said:


> Yeah, I'm not really into iced drinks in general. It's done on purpose to give consumers less. When I worked at a coffee shop, we were instructed to fill up the cup with 50-70% ice. x_x
> 
> Boba tea can be hit or miss imo!



I worked at a bubble tea place and it’s the same as for coffee shops, fill the whole cup with ice then pour tea in it to fill the gaps and make some of the ice dissolve


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Corrie said:


> Starbucks is overpriced and I don't know how people spend so much money there and mentally justify it.


I heard the Starbucks in the US and my country serve a bit different coffees, so maybe it's different over here but the beverage they serve are good. I wouldn't say it's reasonable price (never!) but I enjoy visiting there and I see it that I'm paying not for the drink/dishes itself but for the nice relaxing time I have there.


----------



## Zura

Never liked the "normal" social medias like Facebook and Twatter


----------



## Sweetley

That "Ok boomer" thing is so dumb, like who even came up with this and what does it mean? It start to get really annoying seeing so many people on twitter using it.


----------



## Pikachueviaseedling

1: I think Madoka Magica is better than Sailor Moon
2: Pokemon Black/White are my favourite pokemon games (because of N)
3: I don't like Fornite either
4: I think TWEWY is the best Square-Enix game
5: I think hand-drawn animation is better than CGI

that's about it really


----------



## Alienfish

Purry said:


> That "Ok boomer" thing is so dumb, like who even came up with this and what does it mean? It start to get really annoying seeing so many people on twitter using it.



yeah, and also baby boomers are people born in the 40s/early 50s so stop applying that on current generation jfc

and yeah i agree about social media. i have instagram for inspiration purpose and a place to share stuff w/ friends but yeah


----------



## Corrie

The recommended 7-8 hours of sleep is not enough for me.


----------



## AccfSally

Purry said:


> That "Ok boomer" thing is so dumb, like who even came up with this and what does it mean? It start to get really annoying seeing so many people on twitter using it.



To be honest, I really thought it was funny. 
Until they started throwing it at anyone, like I was called that at least 7 times already!


----------



## Corrie

AccfSally said:


> To be honest, I really thought it was funny.
> Until they started throwing it at anyone, like I was called that at least 7 times already!



Yeah it only works if the person is a baby boomer. Otherwise it's just stupid.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Yeah it only works if the person is a baby boomer. Otherwise it's just stupid.



yeah also i dont think those 70+ years old people go and look up that meme anyway so yeah


----------



## Oldcatlady

Spoilers are sometimes a good way to keep yourself motivated to finish a show (not always, for example in crime shows it takes away the suspense of who did it). I spoil myself all the time when I’m bored with a show. I check google to see what cool events are going on later and I’m like omg how did it get there


----------



## John Wick

Excalibur said:


> Never liked the "normal" social medias like Facebook and Twatter



I loathe them all.
I'm anti, anti social.

Sorry, Anthrax song stuck in my head.


----------



## ivanfox13

My unpopular opinion:

Most Video games now days have little to no replay-ability. They focus so much on online stuff that they bomb on the story. Personal I hate playing games online because everyone either just kills you all the time for no reason, or there is that one guy with his mic on playing his music, or there is someone else shouting slurs at everyone. It just always feels so Hostile, and I play games to relax and have me time. Not to have an 11 year old share the brand new words he learned from his favorite twitch streamer with me when i just got off a 10 hour shift


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ivanfox13 said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Most Video games now days have little to no replay-ability. They focus so much on online stuff that they bomb on the story. Personal I hate playing games online because everyone either just kills you all the time for no reason, or there is that one guy with his mic on playing his music, or *there is someone else shouting slurs at everyone*. It just always feels so Hostile, and I play games to relax and have me time. Not to have an 11 year old share the brand new words he learned from his favorite twitch streamer with me when i just got off a 10 hour shift


Why do people do this?


----------



## Dim

I don't like Dark Pit as a character. He's like Pit except a wanna-be edgelord.


----------



## Midoriya

Nox said:


> I don't like Dark Pit as a character. He's like Pit except a wanna-be edgelord.



To be honest, from what I’ve seen online and in other places I thought disliking Dark Pit was common amongst most Smash fans.  I personally like him since he’s fun to use and he’s my official main, but I know we each have our favorite and least favorite Smash characters.


----------



## Corrie

ivanfox13 said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Most Video games now days have little to no replay-ability. They focus so much on online stuff that they bomb on the story. Personal I hate playing games online because everyone either just kills you all the time for no reason, or there is that one guy with his mic on playing his music, or there is someone else shouting slurs at everyone. It just always feels so Hostile, and I play games to relax and have me time. Not to have an 11 year old share the brand new words he learned from his favorite twitch streamer with me when i just got off a 10 hour shift



I agree. I hate most online multiplayer games for this reason. Not to put myself on a pedestal but I'm above that behaviour as I am usually not in the same age bracket of those people and if I am and they behave like that, that's frightening.


----------



## John Wick

I don't like any online interaction in any games. Especially if it's forced, as in it's the only way to obtain an item.


----------



## Corrie

John Wick said:


> I don't like any online interaction in any games. Especially if it's forced, as in it's the only way to obtain an item.



Legit. Just let me play alone.


----------



## John Wick

Corrie said:


> Legit. Just let me play alone.



Oh YES!
That's what I want.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I hate this forced multiplayer/staying online thing people do with games like.. can I just grind the game myself lol. Only MMORPG/online game I play is AQW because yeah you can't really use voice chat in game and people are mostly helpful anyways if you need help with specifics if you are nice back. And you can just go around yourself doing most.


----------



## Holla

Jello was and always will be nasty. Nuff said.


----------



## Corrie

Christmas starts in November.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Christmas starts in November.



technically it does for us most years since we don't have thanksgiving and 1st advent is most of the time late november.. but yeah def not october as like all stores like calm ye things.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> technically it does for us most years since we don't have thanksgiving and 1st advent is most of the time late november.. but yeah def not october as like all stores like calm ye things.



Haha yeah, October is too early. Though that said, I usually have Christmas on my mind as soon as it gets cold! 
The people who think Christmas is December only...like...do you hate having fun? LOL


----------



## MrMister5555

While Majora's Mask is my favorite Zelda for the story, my favorite all around Zelda game is Windwaker, which last I knew when it first came out was universally pooped on, but I thought it was so cool exploring the oceans and all the islands. 

I like Nickleback.

I don't like the Spyro games. Could never get into them.

I think the best N64 game ever was Jet Force Gemini. I think that game was liked, but I never see anybody else list it as a favorite or their top game.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Haha yeah, October is too early. Though that said, I usually have Christmas on my mind as soon as it gets cold!
> The people who think Christmas is December only...like...do you hate having fun? LOL



yes basically but i don't need it shoved down my throat when it's only fall/autumn season and i dont want it all year smfh


----------



## Zura

I've never liked body piercings and tattoos


----------



## Alolan_Apples

1. Every new generation of Pok?mon has a weaker soundtrack than the previous.
2. Which also means the 1st generation Pok?mon games, as well as Pok?mon Let?s Go, have the strongest soundtrack.


----------



## Zura

The new Pokemon game isn't as bad as people are making it out to be. Sure it's definitely a downgrade and sure we should make our voices heard. However, I believe Gamefreak genuinely wanted to experiment with a new idea and went with it. I for one find the game very enjoyable and can't wait to see what this expands to. While some of my favorite Pokemon did get removed, that just means I need to make new favorites. The people complaining sound like children when their toys are taken away. 


Nostalgia beats everything I guess. Maybe the problems is that you're growing up?


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> 1. Every new generation of Pok?mon has a weaker soundtrack than the previous.
> 2. Which also means the 1st generation Pok?mon games, as well as Pok?mon Let’s Go, have the strongest soundtrack.



I think it's a mixed bag. I think that the first three generations had strong OSTs. Then Gen IV was like suddenly completely forgettable. Gen V had a few great tracks. Gen VI, IMO, was excellent. Gen VII was back to mostly forgettable, and sadly, Gen VIII seems to have followed that trend.

If anything I would say that the series' music really bottomed out with D/P/Pt. Most generations since haven't been that great, either, but at least I can say I remember some tracks from them. Literally the only track I remember from D/P/Pt is Route 209 and that's only because it reminded me of ELO's Telephone Line, which played on a radio station I listened to during the time I was playing through Diamond.


----------



## Alienfish

I honestly don't care about the soundtrack since I mostly played with sound off, but yeah these new games doesn't seem that good as some paid reviewers make it to be lol.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> I honestly don't care about the soundtrack since I mostly played with sound off, but yeah these new games doesn't seem that good as some paid reviewers make it to be lol.



I agree! Like way to lie to your audience.


----------



## Zura

Not trying to start a argument here but that's exactly what reviewer are payed for


----------



## Alienfish

Excalibur said:


> Not trying to start a argument here but that's exactly what reviewer are payed for



I mean in the more abstract sense that they are not allowed to like/dislike a game to destroy it or whatever, so their opinions about how a game is is basically bought rather than them having their opinion, that's what I meant. Then obviously reviewer or journalist can be job.


----------



## N e s s

Excalibur said:


> The new Pokemon game isn't as bad as people are making it out to be. Sure it's definitely a downgrade and sure we should make our voices heard. However, I believe Gamefreak genuinely wanted to experiment with a new idea and went with it. I for one find the game very enjoyable and can't wait to see what this expands to. While some of my favorite Pokemon did get removed, that just means I need to make new favorites. The people complaining sound like children when their toys are taken away.
> 
> 
> Nostalgia beats everything I guess. Maybe the problems is that you're growing up?



It?s a bit hard to get behind buying a game that?s been proven to be rushed, given that it?s now been confirmed that the models have been directly ripped from the 3DS games... Despite GF explicitly saying they had to remake all the models....

Yeah it?s not as bad as we were expecting it to be, but you don?t need to settle for less when you could have so much more. Pok?mon is literally the best selling franchise in history, so if time was a problem they could have just hired more developers and push the time for the next anime season back. Sw/Sh has the capability to have everything from previous gens (Pokeathelon, Partner Pok?mon, Triple/Rotation battles, Contests, all the Pok?mon...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, unpopular opinion time I guess? Generation 5 is the quintessential Pok?mon experience.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The worst Eevolution defensively is Espeon. Many would say that Leafeon or Glaceon are, but Espeon is the worst. Thankfully, he has a good enough speed for his special attack stat to matter.


----------



## Lavamaize

I don't really like Pokemon.


----------



## rianne

Gaming/video game-related articles these days are usually not well-written. :/


----------



## Alienfish

I really liked Gen 5, I traded and collected  so much on those games back in the days. Ahhh. Also had some cool stories and concept and while N was overrated as hell B2/W2 was one of the best.


----------



## N e s s

Sheila said:


> I really liked Gen 5, I traded and collected  so much on those games back in the days. Ahhh. Also had some cool stories and concept and while N was overrated as hell B2/W2 was one of the best.



I might be a touch biased, but N is my favorite rival of the series other than Silver. Really liked the fact that they made N feel like an antagonist, but didn’t ever feel as though he was “evil.”

I dunno, I think it was a cool change of pace that N made it to where the badges/Pok?mon League were now a necessary part of the plot instead of getting them just because.


----------



## Corrie

Calling yourself a "hardcore gamer" as if it's some sort of proud title is mega cringe.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Calling yourself a "hardcore gamer" as if it's some sort of proud title is mega cringe.



Yeah it basically proves you have no life lol


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I really think they had no reason to cut like more than the half of the Pok?dex just for their "high quality animations". Like, there are Wii and DS games with better animations. Also, the graphics and textures still look bad in my opinion, almost comparable to a Wii or 3DS game. And please stop using the argument that "Pok?mon is small". Like, they are one of the biggest franchises, yet games of way smaller studios like Breath of the Wild or ACNH look a lot better, almost as if they weren't even from the same console.


----------



## Sanaki

I really don't think pikachu or any of the fairy pokemon like Acreamie or Swirlix are that cute. I personally just think they look/sound annoying.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Yeah it basically proves you have no life lol



lololol exactly. It's basically their attempt at trying to glorify what little they actually have in life.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> lololol exactly. It's basically their attempt at trying to glorify what little they actually have in life.



Yeah, I used to game A LOT way back and I definitely had no life back then. Nothing I am proud of and if your gaming takes over your life that much I think you need help more than anything.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I used to game A LOT way back and I definitely had no life back then. Nothing I am proud of and if your gaming takes over your life that much I think you need help more than anything.



I was never game obsessed as much as a lot of people but it affected me back then too. I had little irl friends, mainly friends online which is fine but I got crazy lonely when I was "in the real world" so I pretended my life was actually fantastic when I was sad and in shambles. I don't know why anyone would want to glorify that lifestyle.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I was never game obsessed as much as a lot of people but it affected me back then too. I had little irl friends, mainly friends online which is fine but I got crazy lonely when I was "in the real world" so I pretended my life was actually fantastic when I was sad and in shambles. I don't know why anyone would want to glorify that lifestyle.



Yeah, I wasn't a hardcore gamer, more like a loser loner with no better stuff to do lol but yeah they took way too much time... And same, deep down it's not a good lifestyle and I don't envy pro gamers one bit either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Some of the popular Christmas songs aren?t even real Christmas songs. Cases in point:

- Jingle Bells: It may be the most popular Christmas song, but Santa didn?t fly horses. It doesn?t mention anything about Christmas.
- Frosty the Snowman: What does that have to do with Christmas? It?s just about a snowman. But it does make a good winter song.
- Let it Snow: Again, it?s more about winter and not about Christmas. This song wouldn?t be relevant in Australia or any country in the Southern Hemisphere.
- Winter Wonderland: Another song about winter than Christmas. Just because it?s about winter doesn?t mean it?s about Christmas. It?s also my least favorite Christmas song.
- Baby It?s Cold Outside: I don?t even get why they treat it as a Christmas song. It?s not.


----------



## Envy

As someone who has quite a few years of experience in retail, I can not understand this notion that Christmas music is the bane of our existence. Is there annoying Christmas music? Yes. However, more importantly, is the ratio of annoying Christmas music much - if any - higher than the ratio of annoying music played during the rest of the year? I wouldn't say so.

Honestly, the Christmas music is the least of my concern because it is only played for a short amount of time, and thus has less time to be annoying. The music that they play the rest of the year is played for the vast majority of the year and is much more annoying. The rest of the year it's awful country music, overplayed 80s pop hits, 90s rock that is so forgettable it should just be left in the past, and today's worst hits that sound like straight-up electronic noise.

As a retail worker, I'd say that Christmas music is actually refreshing. Sure there are some really bad, annoying songs... But seriously, those bad, annoying songs are only played for a month or two, not ten whole months.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> Honestly, the Christmas music is the least of my concern because it is only played for a short amount of time, and thus has less time to be annoying. The music that they play the rest of the year is played for the vast majority of the year and is much more annoying. The rest of the year it's awful country music, overplayed 80s pop hits, 90s rock that is so forgettable it should just be left in the past, and today's worst hits that sound like straight-up electronic noise.
> 
> As a retail worker, I'd say that Christmas music is actually refreshing. Sure there are some really bad, annoying songs... But seriously, those bad, annoying songs are only played for a month or two, not ten whole months.



Yeah I was working retail last year and while we had like the cringe xmas music it was way better than the **** they forced us to play (like "catchy" and cringefolk stuff in swedish and quirky ballad ****) so yeah i'd rather have xmas music than the 80s-90s crap or even older cringe (yes there are some 70s music i dislike especially in swedish)


----------



## maple22

As cheesy and awful as Hallmark movies are, they serve a purpose, which is to be background noise during family get-togethers since they're appropriate for all ages


----------



## AccfSally

I love Hallmark movies, especially doing this time of year.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> As cheesy and awful as Hallmark movies are, they serve a purpose, which is to be background noise during family get-togethers since they're appropriate for all ages



Yeah I kinda hate the all ages/family friendly stuff, I'd rather put on some old animated movie or just whatever other crap not as cheesy lol


----------



## Corrie

I must be the only one here who has never heard of or seen a Hallmark movie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I must be the only one here who has never heard of or seen a Hallmark movie.



Basically holiday movies about romance. There are a lot of Christmas-themed ones.

Not all holiday-themed romance movies are Hallmark movies, but the Hallmark channel is full of holiday-themed romance movies.


----------



## poweradeex

Seafood is terrible.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Basically holiday movies about romance. There are a lot of Christmas-themed ones.
> 
> Not all holiday-themed romance movies are Hallmark movies, but the Hallmark channel is full of holiday-themed romance movies.



Yeah, and basically all family friendly and cheesy trying to be "cozy". Ew.

They apparently aired some good shows "syndicated" but yeah their cozy mystery and holiday **** are crap lol


----------



## Corrie

Ew, those sound super awkward to watch lmao. I mean, I like cozy movies but I don't like them when it's forced or they're trying too hard. That said, I should watch one to see what it's like hahah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Envy said:


> The rest of the year it's awful country music, overplayed 80s pop hits, 90s rock that is so forgettable it should just be left in the past, and today's worst hits that sound like straight-up electronic noise.



Yeah idk who chooses the music which is played in most retail stores but it's usually not that great. I love 80s music but I agree that there are certain songs that are overplayed. Plus modern country is the true bane of our existence.

I went into a clothing store in a mall recently that was playing some cute indie pop/rock and honestly that's much more pleasant to listen to than what's usually played. I like hearing Christmas music too, except when it has that awful modern twang to it.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah idk who chooses the music which is played in most retail stores but it's usually not that great. I love 80s music but I agree that there are certain songs that are overplayed. Plus modern country is the true bane of our existence.
> 
> I went into a clothing store in a mall recently that was playing some cute indie pop/rock and honestly that's much more pleasant to listen to than what's usually played. I like hearing Christmas music too, except when it has that awful modern twang to it.



Yeah weird pop country or just club/electronic music are what they play here or just techno **** which are basically satan spawn music. Sometimes if you walk in retro/second hand store they can play like 60s-70s stuff if the owner likes it but yeah it's not that I wanna shop more while hearing repetitive pointless computer made electronica or house crap lol.

Also since I grew up in the 90s-00s with my parents playing the cheesy kind of 70s-80s music all day every time I kinda can't stand a lot either


----------



## kikotoot

I don't like hatterene (I'm actually averse to it and it's pre evolution). It's baby form is cute though!


----------



## John Wick

When I installed Pocket Camp (short term) I had Marshal show up.

I don't see what the fuss is about.
His eyes are wonky like he's looking sideways.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not too excited for a Diamond/Pearl Remake.


----------



## Midoriya

I think Dragapult is lame.


----------



## Corrie

I think all Pokemon gym leaders are forgettable in gen 6-8.


----------



## isabll

Not Animal Crossing-related, but I'm getting quite annoyed at Harry Potter fans online. I was a huge fan between the age of about 11 and 15, but after that I started discovering new books, genres and, in general, other hobbies. I think it's sad that there are people out there who constantly re-read a single book series without ever reading anything new and base their entire personality around that.


----------



## Corrie

isabll said:


> Not Animal Crossing-related, but I'm getting quite annoyed at Harry Potter fans online. I was a huge fan between the age of about 11 and 15, but after that I started discovering new books, genres and, in general, other hobbies. I think it's sad that there are people out there who constantly re-read a single book series without ever reading anything new and base their entire personality around that.



I mean, this seems hypocritical of me to say this given that I'm obsessed with Miraculous Ladybug, but you're totally right. To outright dismiss other things that isn't your obsession? That's going to have you miss out on a lot of other things and be narrow minded. At least I don't ignore other things that aren't my obsession lolol. 

My brother is like those Harry Potter fans but it's with anime. He legit won't watch any western cartoons because they're not from Japan. 

......

Yeah. Anything English is suddenly from Satan himself and he won't touch it.


----------



## Chicken Tender

Star Wars & Harry Potter are over rated movie titles, and I don’t really think either series is as amazing as people make them out to be.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Chicken Tender said:


> Star Wars & Harry Potter are over rated movie titles, and I don’t really think either series is as amazing as people make them out to be.



I could never get into Harry Potter, but I do like Star Wars. At least Disney didn’t ruin Harry Potter though.


----------



## Alienfish

Chicken Tender said:


> Star Wars & Harry Potter are over rated movie titles, and I don’t really think either series is as amazing as people make them out to be.



I liked some of the movies from both series, and I liked the HP books as a kid(probably because it was not hard core fantasy with dragons and dungeons and overly magic use) but yeah they are def not like a+ awesome as some people make em out to be.


----------



## Corrie

I like Buble and all, but that Bubly pop tastes disgusting.


----------



## Midoriya

Don’t know if I’ve mentioned this before, but I actually don’t like gum.


----------



## Chicken Tender

i never understood collectables on this forum... never really saw the appeal to them and i still dont understand why people want them so badly... im not tryna shame anyone if you buy or sell them.. go you

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I liked some of the movies from both series, and I liked the HP books as a kid(probably because it was not hard core fantasy with dragons and dungeons and overly magic use) but yeah they are def not like a+ awesome as some people make em out to be.



i was always a bigger fan of the original star trek series & lotr as a little kid


----------



## Envy

Corrie said:


> I like Buble and all, but that Bubly pop tastes disgusting.



Okay, at first I thought you were talking about Michael Buble, but in the second half you're talking about Bubly Sparkling Water?

I'm honestly not meaning to be rude, I'm actually confused as to what "Buble" is?

If you're talking about Bubly sparkling water, it certainly is an acquired taste. It is unsweetened, after all. Unsweetened sparkling water is horribly bitter at first if you're used to drinking sugary drinks like pop. It took me a while to get used to sparkling water, but now it's nearly all I drink.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Envy said:


> Okay, at first I thought you were talking about Michael Buble, but in the second half you're talking about Bubly Sparkling Water?
> 
> I'm honestly not meaning to be rude, I'm actually confused as to what "Buble" is?
> 
> If you're talking about Bubly sparkling water, it certainly is an acquired taste. It is unsweetened, after all. Unsweetened sparkling water is horribly bitter at first if you're used to drinking sugary drinks like pop. It took me a while to get used to sparkling water, but now it's nearly all I drink.



Maybe they were referring to this?:


----------



## Envy

Nunnafinga said:


> Maybe they were referring to this?:



So there actually is a context for tying together Michael Buble and Bubly in one sentence. Color me surprised!


----------



## isabll

Corrie said:


> To outright dismiss other things that isn't your obsession? That's going to have you miss out on a lot of other things and be narrow minded. At least I don't ignore other things that aren't my obsession lolol.



This is precisely what I mean! I have friends who won't read anything other than YA books and every single time we want to watch a movie together they suggest Harry Potter. Like, they're nice enough movies, but they aren't the only option lol.


----------



## Alienfish

isabll said:


> This is precisely what I mean! I have friends who won't read anything other than YA books and every single time we want to watch a movie together they suggest Harry Potter. Like, they're nice enough movies, but they aren't the only option lol.



Ironically enough I have special interest obsession with some cultural things like these but it's not that I only read 60s debate books or watch one kind of film. But yeah I do agree some younger people I know are like that and it can be kinda annoying.


----------



## Corrie

isabll said:


> This is precisely what I mean! I have friends who won't read anything other than YA books and every single time we want to watch a movie together they suggest Harry Potter. Like, they're nice enough movies, but they aren't the only option lol.



The only good news is that as they age, I'm sure they'll grow out of that phase.

We can only hope. LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Telling people that they are obsessed over something is only done to silence them. It’s one thing if they’re talking about something all the time without talking about something else, but if they rarely talk about something and you’re accusing them of obsessing, that’s wrong. Because it’s only done because you don’t want them talking about it. Everybody has the right to talk about whatever they want. But being stuck thinking about something is a problem too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Ironically enough I have special interest obsession with some cultural things like these but it's not that I only read 60s debate books or watch one kind of film. But yeah I do agree some younger people I know are like that and it can be kinda annoying.



I'm the same way, I have a narrow interest pool that consists of some Nintendo franchises, rainbow/peace aesthetic, Star Trek, VWs, and modern history, though I'm not afraid to explore other interests as well. 

It just sucks when someone want a to discuss something other than those things and I don't know anything about it so I can't talk about it from an educated POV.


----------



## Mayor Monday

I don't believe that any Christmas songs have negative political/social themes (e.g. White Christmas, Jingle Bells, Baby it's Cold Outside). They're just simple, classic tunes people enjoy. They do not have darker underlining messages. If you see them, you're the one who's putting them there.

And saying Merry Christmas isn't a crime either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chicken Tender said:


> Star Wars & Harry Potter are over rated movie titles, and I don?t really think either series is as amazing as people make them out to be.



Idk about Harry Potter, but I do agree with this based on the overhype for the rebooted Star Wars trilogy. Those new movies are an insult to the care and thought that the old writers put into the original trilogy.


----------



## Envy

Mayor Monday said:


> I don't believe that any Christmas songs have negative political/social themes (e.g. White Christmas, Jingle Bells, Baby it's Cold Outside). They're just simple, classic tunes people enjoy. They do not have darker underlining messages. If you see them, you're the one who's putting them there.



I've never heard of anyone saying there's anything problematic with the former two songs, but I will say that saying that they're tunes that can't have any negative political/social themes just because they're made to be simple and enjoyable is a bit strange. Being made for fun doesn't mean that they can't be problematic or that they don't still have underlying political/social themes to them - they were still made within the context of their time with the artists that composed them. What people thought was fine in one era could now be understood as problematic as our culture evolves.

Absolutely nothing is made so simple that it exists within a vacuum. Everything - whether trying to or not - is made with tacit assumptions.



> And saying Merry Christmas isn't a crime either.



Whoever said it was? I worked in retail during the latter half of the Obama years, the supposed time of the most oppressive "political correctness" and my store - a big store chain - plastered "Merry Christmas" on every single aisle in the flipping store.

I've never been told to not say "Merry Christmas". I'd prefer to say Happy Holidays myself because I know that December is a month where many different holidays are celebrated. But... People get so offended by being told Happy Holidays that I just had to learn to not say any seasons greetings. How's that for "political correctness"?


----------



## isabll

Corrie said:


> The only good news is that as they age, I'm sure they'll grow out of that phase.
> 
> We can only hope. LOL



Some of them are 21, so I'm not so sure at this point lol.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Icicle Mountain and Rumble Falls should return in smash ultimate.


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> I don't believe that any Christmas songs have negative political/social themes (e.g. White Christmas, Jingle Bells, Baby it's Cold Outside). They're just simple, classic tunes people enjoy. They do not have darker underlining messages. If you see them, you're the one who's putting them there.
> 
> And saying Merry Christmas isn't a crime either.



Yeah, and I heavily dislike people censoring old songs that aren't even racist  or whatever. They are a product of its time and if you can't enjoy without getting a dark message you are too pc, imo.

And yeah, sure if you know someone with another religion you could just say Happy ___ whatever they celebrate but yeah if you say that and you don't know you can just say sorry, like... bruh.


----------



## matt

Evening chaps, I think they should give the Pok?mon games a break. Haven't even started the latest one because I've only just got over Go Eevee and Go Pikachu


----------



## Corrie

isabll said:


> Some of them are 21, so I'm not so sure at this point lol.



Ouch haha. Well, my brother is 23 and still acts like that. Maybe they're doomed after all bahahahaha


----------



## Mayor Monday

Sheila said:


> Yeah, and I heavily dislike people censoring old songs that aren't even racist  or whatever. They are a product of its time and if you can't enjoy without getting a dark message you are too pc, imo.
> 
> And yeah, sure if you know someone with another religion you could just say Happy ___ whatever they celebrate but yeah if you say that and you don't know you can just say sorry, like... bruh.



Understandable. If someone doesn't say 'Merry Christmas' for their own personal reasons, I don't care, and I wouldn't try to stop them. Even in popular media such as commercials or news websites, it's rare that they deviate from 'Happy Holidays'. It's a universal greeting, I know. But I have seen a few instances where people have been testy about the use of 'Merry Christmas'. Saying that 'Merry Christmas' is offensive is a bit much.

But this all my own opinion, unpopular or not. I appreciate the respect of your comment!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> I've never heard of anyone saying there's anything problematic with the former two songs, but I will say that saying that they're tunes that can't have any negative political/social themes just because they're made to be simple and enjoyable is a bit strange. Being made for fun doesn't mean that they can't be problematic or that they don't still have underlying political/social themes to them - they were still made within the context of their time with the artists that composed them. What people thought was fine in one era could now be understood as problematic as our culture evolves.
> 
> Absolutely nothing is made so simple that it exists within a vacuum. Everything - whether trying to or not - is made with tacit assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever said it was? I worked in retail during the latter half of the Obama years, the supposed time of the most oppressive "political correctness" and my store - a big store chain - plastered "Merry Christmas" on every single aisle in the flipping store.
> 
> I've never been told to not say "Merry Christmas". I'd prefer to say Happy Holidays myself because I know that December is a month where many different holidays are celebrated. But... People get so offended by being told Happy Holidays that I just had to learn to not say any seasons greetings. How's that for "political correctness"?



I see where you're coming from, and I respect it. You're right about the songs, and there is no real issue with Happy Holidays. I understand that it's a universal greeting. But like I've stated in a previous reply, there have been a few instances where the usage of the traditional 'American greeting' so to speak, has been shamed because it's not more up to date with social themes.

I live in a more liberal state, so it's probably more prominent where I am.


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> snip



Yeah I agree people are going way too far sometimes to be people pleasers and politically correct. I mean sure use 'happy holidays' or aim it at other celebrations and cultures but I don't get why people flip just because you say 'happy xmas'. if someone doesn't use it you can correct yourself and/or say "sorry, i didn't knew you didn't celebrate christmas" or? It's like it'd be offensive to say "happy hanukkah" or any other holiday. Celebrate what you want and if people don't celebrate yours just ask/get to know what they do and say that. Love n peace and live n celebrate in peace.

And yeah about songs, I think people just don't have to turn them in or stop seeing dark messages everywhere. Even though we evolve I don't see a point in renewed everything just to erase it from history. Just tell people the context, and let them decide for themselves.

There are probably some songs I enjoy that tells about bad things but it's not that I intentionally seek out "bad" music and honestly there are way worse things than a line in a 40s song for the season...just saying.


----------



## Corrie

I remember my online friend wishing me a Merry Christmas when I said it to him. A few days later I learned he was Jewish and didn't even celebrate Christmas. He could have been a jerk and gotten mad at me for not saying Happy Holidays but he didn't and that's how we all should be.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I remember my online friend wishing me a Merry Christmas when I said it to him. A few days later I learned he was Jewish and didn't even celebrate Christmas. He could have been a jerk and gotten mad at me for not saying Happy Holidays but he didn't and that's how we all should be.



Exactly. You can't know what people celebrate and don't and some people might still do Christmas even if it's not part of their culture originally. I mean if people seriously find it offensive they need to chill down and live in peace.


----------



## John Wick

Political correctness is a pain in the ass.

I don't care if people call me white, and I couldn't give a crap if they wished me a happy anything.

Soon nobody will be able to complete a sentence without consulting the politically correct handbook, for fear of insulting someone.

Lighten up world.
There a bigger problems out there.


----------



## N e s s

John Wick said:


> Political correctness is a pain in the ass.
> 
> I don't care if people call me white, and I couldn't give a crap if they wished me a happy anything.
> 
> Soon nobody will be able to complete a sentence without consulting the politically correct handbook, for fear of insulting someone.
> 
> Lighten up world.
> There a bigger problems out there.



“Grab her by the p****.... you can do anything”

Yeah political correctness sucks amirite?


----------



## Alienfish

John Wick said:


> Political correctness is a pain in the ass.
> 
> I don't care if people call me white, and I couldn't give a crap if they wished me a happy anything.
> 
> Soon nobody will be able to complete a sentence without consulting the politically correct handbook, for fear of insulting someone.
> 
> Lighten up world.
> There a bigger problems out there.



Yeah, it's a nice difference between this and just being a decent, common courtesy person that has some respect. Like you should mind your manners but yeah wishing someone happy something and people calling it offensive because you don't know about holidays..yeah come on. I'd say tumblrina pc people has taken over a bit too much at times.

@N e s s I think they were referring to the society as a whole that you have to know all the terms and slang and speech or you could as well shut up.


----------



## N e s s

Also yeah the Merry Christmas thing can be a bummer sometimes but if people are actually offended by the term “Merry Christmas” then that’s really there own problem. I moreso hear people get mad at me whenever I say “Happy Holidays” for this reason and I get “You’re supposed to say merry Christmas”

It isn’t a problem of “political correctness” it’s an issue of people getting offended over little things. I’m sick of that term “political correctness”, to me it is supposed to mean “don’t say stupid things that are offensive”- Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday are only politically incorrect when an individual makes them out to be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> @N e s s I think they were referring to the society as a whole that you have to know all the terms and slang and speech or you could as well shut up.



I get that Sheila, but that simply just isn’t true. The whole “politically incorrect” scene is hyperbolic to me. You’re only offended by something unless you really make it out to be offensive. I personally hate the term because it’s become so watered down in American politics that it doesn’t mean anything anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

N e s s said:


> I get that Sheila, but that simply just isn’t true. The whole “politically incorrect” scene is hyperbolic to me. You’re only offended by something unless you really make it out to be offensive. I personally hate the term because it’s become so watered down in American politics that it doesn’t mean anything anymore.



Yeah, I don't like the term too much but it's what a lot of people make it to be and apply to them that it would be the awesome thing ever. I don't get offended with people saying whatever happy to me or stuff but it's like people let a angry lil group setting the agenda for all of the population what they should say or use.

I mean sure you should respect people in stuff but I'm definitely pointing to these things when people look back at 30s-40s christmas songs and wanting to erase history because a lot of people never bother looking it up these days. I mean if you made a song and its only purpose is to shout n-word 15 times in a row then it's obviously offensive and maybe not a good thing to use these days but man kids need to be taught what was once and learn from it rather assuming it has always been this decade.


----------



## Corrie

What baffles me is that people complain about Christmas songs being "offensive," yet they don't say anything about half the other pop/hip-hop/rap/whatever songs that literally call women "derogatory" terms or say other "offensive" things.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> What baffles me is that people complain about Christmas songs being "offensive," yet they don't say anything about half the other pop/hip-hop/rap/whatever songs that literally call women "derogatory" terms or say other "offensive" things.



It was because someone pointed it out and it maybe got a bit overdrive here? And yeah I hate those rap and hiphop songs, they are basically anti-feminist "and lol kid anger i can't handle" and they(rappers) also get offended when people want them to talk about lyrics.


----------



## Envy

N e s s said:


> ?Grab her by the p****.... you can do anything?
> 
> Yeah political correctness sucks amirite?



That right there should have full stop been the end of Trump.

I've always disagreed strongly with the Republicans/conservatives on a very fundamental level, but even I thought they would have the decency to drop someone who was proud of sexual assault.

Somehow even _I_ overestimated them. They don't get to fly the flag of morality anymore.


----------



## John Wick

N e s s said:


> “Grab her by the p****.... you can do anything”
> 
> Yeah political correctness sucks amirite?




Trump being abusive has nothing to do with what I was referring to. 

Political correctness and outright abuse, are two different things.

Like I said. There are bigger problems in the world.


----------



## Corrie

Unpopular opinion: cooking good vegan food isn't as hard as it seems


----------



## John Wick

Corrie said:


> Unpopular opinion: cooking good vegan food isn't as hard as it seems



Agreed.

It can be fantastic!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Figured I'd add my own.

-Fortnite can be pretty fun though it gets boring quickly. It's not as bad as people make it seem, but isn't phenomenal either.
-Coke, Pepsi, and all of their types (diet, zero cal, etc.) taste the same.
-Sleeping in socks is really nice especially in Winter.
-I don't really like Pocket Camp despite trying it twice.


----------



## Corrie

SmoochsPLH said:


> Figured I'd add my own.
> 
> -Fortnite can be pretty fun though it gets boring quickly. It's not as bad as people make it seem, but isn't phenomenal either.
> -Coke, Pepsi, and all of their types (diet, zero cal, etc.) taste the same.
> -Sleeping in socks is really nice especially in Winter.
> -I don't really like Pocket Camp despite trying it twice.



Coke and Pepsi tastes the same to me too! I hate them both lol


----------



## Aneesh1729

Corrie said:


> Calling yourself a "hardcore gamer" as if it's some sort of proud title is mega cringe.


∞ times yes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Corrie said:


> Coke and Pepsi tastes the same to me too! I hate them both lol



Lol I like them enough, but tend to drink Fanta more. Pepsi is just less carbonated Coke to me.


----------



## Alienfish

Honestly to me coca cola zero taste better but might just be because I'm more used to it.

Also kinda unpopular here: I hate Dr. Pepper, it basically taste cheap cherry coke so no thanks.

also re happy hols and xmas, i use both and idc what people use but yeah if u got offended bc some said xmas there is something wrong. i think xmas is pretty much commercialized nowadays(unless u live in some really conservative and orthodox household) and there are def other people from other religions and cultures celebrating it so yeah. enough of that, i'm just saying i use both and idc what others use just.. say happy xmas back or say u dont celebrate it idk.

anyways i think new year's is kinda boring to celebrate these days cause except medical progresses i don't think there is much to celebrate tbh like soon we will all be robot digital androids with no meaningful work anyway (kinda exaggerated yes but i def dont care about futurist people with digital payment arm chip solutions pls jump off a cliff)


----------



## Azzy

Minecraft is horrendous, pixelated atrocity.​


----------



## Breath Mint

Sword and Shield are the best main series Pokemon games since gen 4


----------



## Alienfish

Azzy said:


> Minecraft is horrendous, pixelated atrocity.​



I've barely played it but it's way overhyped and Notch is ****ing idiot regarding his opinions. There are way better sandboxes and exploring games out there too.


----------



## Alienfish

Pulp Fiction is terribly overrated and when I watch it it just makes me sleep with all that dialogue and dumb scenes like.. okay.


----------



## Corrie

Microsoft is a gaming company with bad morals.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

This one may be triggering so *[CW ANIMAL DEATH]* and I don't want to argue with anyone on it further.

If you agree with putting animals to sleep, you're saying it's okay to kill an animal. That animal did not consent to you ending it's life, regardless of any illness. It's a crappy thing to do and shows ultimately your pet is just a commodity in your life.


----------



## dedenne

brambles said:


> This one may be triggering so *[CW ANIMAL DEATH]* and I don't want to argue with anyone on it further.
> 
> If you agree with putting animals to sleep, you're saying it's okay to kill an animal. That animal did not consent to you ending it's life, regardless of any illness. It's a crappy thing to do and shows ultimately your pet is just a commodity in your life.



wow yes lets make our animals suffer for the rest of their lives shall we


----------



## John Wick

brambles said:


> This one may be triggering so *[CW ANIMAL DEATH]* and I don't want to argue with anyone on it further.
> 
> If you agree with putting animals to sleep, you're saying it's okay to kill an animal. That animal did not consent to you ending it's life, regardless of any illness. It's a crappy thing to do and shows ultimately your pet is just a commodity in your life.



I agree with you, though many years ago one of the dogs I used to have, had 4 pups. One was born with a hole in his heart and his lil body was turning blue. The vet said they couldn't keep a one day old puppy on life support, and he had to put him down. 

I don't agree with putting them down for other reasons like age, as we wouldn't put our grandparents to sleep because they've aged, would we. 

I know animals can suffer arthritis, but so do we, and there's medication for that. 

It's a very touchy topic that one.
I can't stand to see an animal suffer, and I couldn't take their life if there's a way to treat their illness that isn't too invasive.


----------



## Mayor Monday

John Wick said:


> I agree with you, though many years ago one of the dogs I used to have, had 4 pups. One was born with a hole in his heart and his lil body was turning blue. The vet said they couldn't keep a one day old puppy on life support, and he had to put him down.
> 
> I don't agree with putting them down for other reasons like age, as we wouldn't put our grandparents to sleep because they've aged, would we.
> 
> I know animals can suffer arthritis, but so do we, and there's medication for that.
> 
> It's a very touchy topic that one.
> I can't stand to see an animal suffer, and I couldn't take their life if there's a way to treat their illness that isn't too invasive.



Personally, I believe in putting animals down. My family has had many pets, and it's so painful to see them suffering when there's nothing else that can be done.

One of our bulldogs was dying from complications during pregnancy. It makes me sick to think about how her final minutes were spent- to no fault of anyone around, those helping her were trying their best. 

I don't think we should put animals down for things that can be treated. But if an animal- who can't speak of heir pain or experiences- are living in hell, it's only humane to let them go.

I don't believe human situations should be compared to animal situations concerning assisted death. That's a whole different subject- as human lives have more value than animal lives (not to say they have no value! That's not what I'm saying).


----------



## John Wick

Mayor Monday said:


> I don't believe human situations should be compared to animal situations concerning assisted death. That's a whole different subject- as human lives have more value than animal lives (not to say they have no value! That's not what I'm saying).



That's where we differ.

I place as much (more at times) importance on animals lives as people.

Animals are sentient and innocent. They need our protection.

People can be selfish, and cruel, all the things an animal isn't. 

I say this with a clear conscience, if I had to save the life of a human or my cat, I would save my cat. Even if that human was an acquaintance.

My cat is a part of my family.


----------



## Tessie

Mayor Monday said:


> I don't believe human situations should be compared to animal situations concerning assisted death. That's a whole different subject- as human lives have more value than animal lives (not to say they have no value! That's not what I'm saying).



That's speciesism and in my opinion, the first foundational value of hatred that's instilled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This may sound political, but I don’t think the issue of assisted suicide is as radical as most social issues. I don’t know why many people believe it’s more radical than abortion, I felt that even sanctuary cities is more radical than that.


----------



## Dinosaurz

John Wick said:


> That's where we differ.
> 
> I place as much (more at times) importance on animals lives as people.
> 
> Animals are sentient and innocent. They need our protection.
> 
> People can be selfish, and cruel, all the things an animal isn't.
> 
> I say this with a clear conscience, if I had to save the life of a human or my cat, I would save my cat. Even if that human was an acquaintance.
> 
> My cat is a part of my family.



I?d save your cat over my life too bro


----------



## John Wick

Dinosaurz said:


> I’d save your cat over my life too bro



My cat says that's PAWsome of you!


----------



## Mayor Monday

John Wick said:


> That's where we differ.
> 
> I place as much (more at times) importance on animals lives as people.
> 
> Animals are sentient and innocent. They need our protection.
> 
> People can be selfish, and cruel, all the things an animal isn't.
> 
> I say this with a clear conscience, if I had to save the life of a human or my cat, I would save my cat. Even if that human was an acquaintance.
> 
> My cat is a part of my family.



I totally understand where you're coming from. I know many people who believe that. I always have to stop myself though. I don't want to be bitter towards other people.

Many of the standpoints I have on certain issues are because of my views as a Christian. But I totally respect what you say here.
Animals are beautiful creations. They don't deserve to have to deal with us humans.


----------



## John Wick

It's not what I believe, it's what I know.

It's what history has proven, time and again.

The human race is pretty much a despicable species.

Look at how we treat animals.
Look at how we treat each other!

Mankind's motto "If we can't **** it, we'll kill it". That's pretty much it.

No offense to anyone meant, as obviously, not all people who entered the human race, lost.


----------



## moonbyu

i'm sorry but.. starbucks sucks. i said it. it sucks.

their items are way too overpriced. like who in their right mind would buy a bite of cake on a stick for $2? i've seen better cafes that cost less than what starbucks, and the food taste great aswell.


----------



## Corrie

moonbyu said:


> i'm sorry but.. starbucks sucks. i said it. it sucks.
> 
> their items are way too overpriced. like who in their right mind would buy a bite of cake on a stick for $2? i've seen better cafes that cost less than what starbucks, and the food taste great aswell.



Their drink prices are the prices of a takeout lunch. It hurts.


----------



## isabll

Staying up until noon on January 1st after a night out SUCKS. I'm going out tonight with friends and they're planning on coming back home at around 10am and I don't really have a choice because it's not my turn to be the designated driver. I just wish we could stay out until 3am and then go right to sleep. I'm old.


----------



## Stalfos

Cute is overrated.


----------



## Aquari

I don't get the appeal for disneyland, its a horrible place.


----------



## Corrie

Costco is the only place one should buy nuts. Specifically, walnuts, cashews and almonds.


----------



## rianne

I find it really eyeroll-worthy how the beauty industry doesn’t really have enough representation of Asians. But as soon as Lunar New Year rolls around, the makeup and skincare brands suddenly have zodiac themed collections and revamped festive packaging. Lol give me a break.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Wonder Guard is better for Pok?mon with three weaknesses or less than for Pok?mon with five weaknesses or more. Like I think it would’ve been a better ability for Gliscor than for Shedinja.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I don't like that it's trendy to hate on the hero's journey story structure.


TheJackalOfTrades said:


> I don't get the appeal for disneyland, its a horrible place.



They are pricing out the lowly peasants.


----------



## isabll

TheJackalOfTrades said:


> I don't get the appeal for disneyland, its a horrible place.



Any amusement park, really. They're chaotic, pricey, full of screaming children and stressed parents. I'd rather go to a local fair or something smaller.


----------



## goro

baby yoda is so ugly. i want to step on his little green face

also not sure if this is an observation or an opinion most people who are anti-cancel culture engage in it themselves. it's super funny to see someone talk about how cancel culture is toxic yet call someone a freak for not agreeing with their point of view two posts later. unless it's something actually super harmful and not just a point of view that's different than yours it's just stupid. leave people be "ace discourse" and "dysphoria debate" don't matter irl omg
this doesn't apply to people who defend disgusting things or are violent homophobes/transphobes


----------



## JellyLu

1) I really can't stand the minions from _Despicable Me_.

2) I live by many and yet I'm not a huge fan of the beach (unless it's during the evening).

3) I prefer not to go to clubs or huge parties. I'm both a bit socially anxious and just don't find them appealing. I went through university having only attended 2 very small parties and still had a great experience.

^^;


----------



## Corrie

goro said:


> baby yoda is so ugly. i want to step on his little green face



I agree. But Yoda is just ugly in general to me lol.

Also tagging onto this, Stars Wars is so overrated. I just do not get the appeal whatsoever. Everyone loses their marbles over new movies and like...for what.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^I wouldn't say that Baby Yoda is necessarily ugly, but I don't get why people are going so crazy over him. Like I actually don't get it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When I think of Disney+, the first thing that comes to mind is “outdated cultural depictions”, not the Mandalorian.

Yes, it’s actually true they say that. If you want to watch some of movies (case in point, Dumbo), they put the sentence “this movie contains outdated cultural depictions” in the summary before you watch it.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I think of Disney+, the first thing that comes to mind is “outdated cultural depictions”, not the Mandalorian.
> 
> Yes, it’s actually true they say that. If you want to watch some of movies (case in point, Dumbo), they put the sentence “this movie contains outdated cultural depictions” in the summary before you watch it.



Hahahaha they put that? I always wondered how they'd handle that topic, given the highly sensitive public of today. 

I mean, there's some racist stuff in there that's surprising when you rewatch old Disney movies. "What makes the red man red." From Peter Pan (though the whole movie basically "red man go ugh") and "fortune cookie always wrong" from The Aristocats, to name a few. It's wild.


----------



## goro

coming back here again lol
i actually hate pizza. i also really hate seafood. 
i don't like any condiments on my food. the only exception is maple syrup for my pancakes.

it's annoying when people, especially edgy adults, never shut up about hating fortnite. most of the dedicated base is gone and only kids are really still into it. on that topic, making fun of little kids for enjoying things or being "cringy" is toxic. let kids have fun with fnaf or fortnite or whatever. obviously you don't have to like it, i hate fortnite, but making fun of kids is just... low. 

i prefer reptiles, amphibians, fish, and birds over mammals most of the time.

wwiii memes are dumb and i hate the fearmongering


----------



## Corrie

goro said:


> coming back here again lol
> i actually hate pizza. i also really hate seafood.
> i don't like any condiments on my food. the only exception is maple syrup for my pancakes.
> 
> it's annoying when people, especially edgy adults, never shut up about hating fortnite. most of the dedicated base is gone and only kids are really still into it. on that topic, making fun of little kids for enjoying things or being "cringy" is toxic. let kids have fun with fnaf or fortnite or whatever. obviously you don't have to like it, i hate fortnite, but making fun of kids is just... low.
> 
> i prefer reptiles, amphibians, fish, and birds over mammals most of the time.
> 
> wwiii memes are dumb and i hate the fearmongering



They're kids for a reason. Not to mention, those adults that make fun of kids also had their cringey days with whatever was hip in their time but was also cringe, eve back then. We all have our cringey phases.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Hahahaha they put that? I always wondered how they'd handle that topic, given the highly sensitive public of today.
> 
> I mean, there's some racist stuff in there that's surprising when you rewatch old Disney movies. "What makes the red man red." From Peter Pan (though the whole movie basically "red man go ugh") and "fortune cookie always wrong" from The Aristocats, to name a few. It's wild.



It's not really that "wild" if you're some years of age and grew up before all this history-erasing (not saying it's bad to use correct terms or actually make correct movies but honestly a lot of people are basically, lol erase all of the history and let people believe it's always been correct the way we are today). Yes of course some depictions are dated and some even more outright racist but yeah it's not really that wild or unbelievable, such were times and we can only learn.

Also yeah about Fortnite, it' the loudest kdis that makes things happen and yeah it is bad, but so are most games like these with its culture and disturbed microtransactions.


----------



## neoratz

not sure if this is unpopular or just middle of the road opinion but impidimp is one of the cutest new pokemon.... also grimmsnarl is pretty ugly but i think the worst new pokemon are galarian mr. mime and mr. rime (i am NOT a mr mime hater he is one of my favorite mons)


----------



## Alienfish

Beatles is awesome.. shoot me.

Been seeing they're a bit unpopular with some kids here so yeah, I love them. Also while I can agree some of their early stuff can be a bit cheesy and lovey-dovey it's definitely more listen-able than today's wannabe-modern rnb-infected eletronic pop, lol. If you wanna get into Beatles get into their late 60s psych/heavier pop stuff if anything.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Sheila said:


> Beatles is awesome.. shoot me.
> 
> Been seeing they're a bit unpopular with some kids here so yeah, I love them. Also while I can agree some of their early stuff can be a bit cheesy and lovey-dovey it's definitely more listen-able than today's wannabe-modern rnb-infected eletronic pop, lol. If you wanna get into Beatles get into their late 60s psych/heavier pop stuff if anything.



I was a snob about the Beatles for the longest time simply because they had and still were popular. Then this ignorant moron actually listened to their songs. Now I know the truth, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> I was a snob about the Beatles for the longest time simply because they had and still were popular. Then this ignorant moron actually listened to their songs. Now I know the truth, lol.



Yeah, nothing wrong with that. I was not really their super biggest fan either but since I started listening to their later 60s stuff and later on most of their other stuff as well I really like em a lot since that.

Also a lot of 50s-early 60s pop were basically early Beets with "silly" lyrics so yeah.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Beatles is awesome.. shoot me.
> 
> Been seeing they're a bit unpopular with some kids here so yeah, I love them. Also while I can agree some of their early stuff can be a bit cheesy and lovey-dovey it's definitely more listen-able than today's wannabe-modern rnb-infected eletronic pop, lol. If you wanna get into Beatles get into their late 60s psych/heavier pop stuff if anything.



Hating something in general because it's popular is lame. I love The Beatles!!


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Hating something in general because it's popular is lame. I love The Beatles!!



Yeah I wonder how many kids actually delved somewhat into their discography or just think it's grandpa music or whatever.

Yeah they're great!


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Yeah I wonder how many kids actually delved somewhat into their discography or just think it's grandpa music or whatever.
> 
> Yeah they're great!



Legit! My Dad loves music and he's from the late 50s and onward so I like chatting with him about music from back then. There are great artists that are waiting to be discovered! I've learned to never dismiss something because it's "old."


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If anything I think old stuff is way better lol

That's prob why I spend so much time in antique stores


----------



## Envy

Sheila said:


> Beatles is awesome.. shoot me.
> 
> Been seeing they're a bit unpopular with some kids here so yeah, I love them. Also while I can agree some of their early stuff can be a bit cheesy and lovey-dovey it's definitely more listen-able than today's wannabe-modern rnb-infected eletronic pop, lol. If you wanna get into Beatles get into their late 60s psych/heavier pop stuff if anything.



Yeah, the early stuff is a mixed bag. If I Fell is one of my favorite The Beatles songs. But then there's This Boy, which despite having the usual beautiful The Beatles harmonies was the stereotypical "He's a bad boy, I'm a Nice Guy, so date me instead!" nonsense. Yuck.

I listened to modern rock/pop up until the mid 2000s. I can't listen to the stuff nowadays (not the mainstream stuff anyway). You're right, it's just electronic pop, which just I'm sorry to say sounds like "noise" to me. I'm not sure what exactly got me looking back into my parents' generation's music, but I'm very glad I did. I love music from the 60s and 70s. They used actual instruments and vocals back then. What a novel concept, or so you'd think if all you'd heard was today's pop with all of its noisy synths, autotune and other cringe.


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> If anything I think old stuff is way better lol
> 
> That's prob why I spend so much time in antique stores



9/10 times, the older furniture lasts longer than the new stuff nowadays. Especially appliances. 

We have a tv from the 80s and it works brand new. Meanwhile a tv I bought back in 2008 only lasted us 2 years before legit coughing up smoke.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sheila said:


> Beatles is awesome.. shoot me.
> 
> Been seeing they're a bit unpopular with some kids here so yeah, I love them. Also while I can agree some of their early stuff can be a bit cheesy and lovey-dovey it's definitely more listen-able than today's wannabe-modern rnb-infected eletronic pop, lol. If you wanna get into Beatles get into their late 60s psych/heavier pop stuff if anything.



I think many people from the younger generation try to pigeonhole The Beatles as a product of 60's counterculture and conflicts.They don't really pay attention to the music itself.What they did is amazing considering the relatively short time they were together as a creative force.I've always been partial to their "middle period"which included Rubber Soul,Revolver and Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band but they did much of their best stuff after this(specifically,The White Album).


----------



## Alienfish

Nunnafinga said:


> I think many people from the younger generation try to pigeonhole The Beatles as a product of 60's counterculture and conflicts.They don't really pay attention to the music itself.What they did is amazing considering the relatively short time they were together as a creative force.I've always been partial to their "middle period"which included Rubber Soul,Revolver and Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band but they did much of their best stuff after this(specifically,The White Album).



Yeah, I do like them because they later on became kinda counter-culture actually, but yeah most of their stuff are great. Also yeah people hating on hippies because they think 100% are like Manson sect people or whatever *rolls eyes* Or just people that hang on tumblr sharing baking powder no poo recipes... Like no that is not even hippie..please. And going all hormone free or whatever. Feel free to but don't hate on people who use like, bc pills or other stuff.. do they even know sexual revolution history?


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I do like them because they later on became kinda counter-culture actually, but yeah most of their stuff are great. Also yeah people hating on hippies because they think 100% are like Manson sect people or whatever *rolls eyes* Or just people that hang on tumblr sharing baking powder no poo recipes... Like no that is not even hippie..please. And going all hormone free or whatever. Feel free to but don't hate on people who use like, bc pills or other stuff.. do they even know sexual revolution history?



Tumblr is just filled with angsty teenagers thinking they're better than everyone else. There are good "sides" to Tumblr but in general it's just a pit of low self esteem teenagers pretending they know everything and are the best. It's a mess lol


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Tumblr is just filled with angsty teenagers thinking they're better than everyone else. There are good "sides" to Tumblr but in general it's just a pit of low self esteem teenagers pretending they know everything and are the best. It's a mess lol



yeah especially certain communities 

also yeah i stopped caring about modern stuff in the 2010s or such, there were some good bands but they changed style and sounds so yeah not good anymore


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> I agree. But Yoda is just ugly in general to me lol.
> 
> Also tagging onto this, Stars Wars is so overrated. I just do not get the appeal whatsoever. Everyone loses their marbles over new movies and like...for what.



The new ones don't fit well with the older ones.


----------



## John Wick

Mayor Monday said:


> I was a snob about the Beatles for the longest time simply because they had and still were popular. Then this ignorant moron actually listened to their songs. Now I know the truth, lol.



I'm sorry but I've never liked them.
The teeny bopper stuff.

Give me something I can bang my head to.


----------



## Soot Sprite

Too many people get pets they aren't willing/able to care for. Birds and fish are the biggest ones, when I got my birds from a rescue I had to go to several classes before I could even begin the adoption process because the require so much time, work, and paitence. It was way more than I thought at first. Birds are absoutly worth it, but it makes me cringe hearing litle kids wanting one because most people don't realize it's an entire lifestyle change.


----------



## Corrie

Soot Sprite said:


> Too many people get pets they aren't willing/able to care for. Birds and fish are the biggest ones, when I got my birds from a rescue I had to go to several classes before I could even begin the adoption process because the require so much time, work, and paitence. It was way more than I thought at first. Birds are absoutly worth it, but it makes me cringe hearing litle kids wanting one because most people don't realize it's an entire lifestyle change.



PETS ARE NOT ACCESSORIES! I REPEAT, PETS ARE NOT ACCESSORIES! 

If you want that "cute bird," then get a plushie of it.

(Saying to the general public, not to you specifically lol I'm agreeing with you)


----------



## John Wick

I don't use the word 'pet' for a family member.

That is what my cat is. ^_^


----------



## Soot Sprite

Corrie said:


> PETS ARE NOT ACCESSORIES! I REPEAT, PETS ARE NOT ACCESSORIES!
> 
> If you want that "cute bird," then get a plushie of it.
> 
> (Saying to the general public, not to you specifically lol I'm agreeing with you)



It just amazes me how much people underestimate the needs of small animal pets. I had birds growing up, but I never made the connection that we used a certain cookware set and didn't have candles/air fresheners in the house _because_ we had birds. I just thought that was my moms preference.


----------



## John Wick

Soot Sprite said:


> It just amazes me how much people underestimate the needs of small animal pets. I had birds growing up, but I never made the connection that we used a certain cookware set and didn't have candles/air fresheners in the house _because_ we had birds. I just thought that was my moms preference.



It costs me a fortune, but my cat is on a special diet to help stop furballs. She doesn't have long hair, but it's fine and she seems to be neverending with the molting, and would throw up every day.

Now she's on the royal canin she hardly throws up at all.

It costs more than human food. LOL, but we all have certain dietary needs. me being diabetic, I avoid certain things, and the cat needs her special food.

I take care of her like I take care of any other family member.

Sure, I vacuum every other day, but it stops fur building up on the carpet where she sleeps at certain times of the day, being an indoor cat for 15 years.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Pink is overrated.

JUST CLEARING UP NOW... I like pastel and peachy-pink but *THAT IS ALL PERIOD. <??*


----------



## Corrie

Soot Sprite said:


> It just amazes me how much people underestimate the needs of small animal pets. I had birds growing up, but I never made the connection that we used a certain cookware set and didn't have candles/air fresheners in the house _because_ we had birds. I just thought that was my moms preference.



Yeah it's crazy! We can't have essential oils because of my cat because it could get on her fur from the air and she could lick it. 

You gotta do like, intense research on whatever pet you're planning on getting.


----------



## goro

Soot Sprite said:


> Too many people get pets they aren't willing/able to care for. Birds and fish are the biggest ones, when I got my birds from a rescue I had to go to several classes before I could even begin the adoption process because the require so much time, work, and paitence. It was way more than I thought at first. Birds are absoutly worth it, but it makes me cringe hearing litle kids wanting one because most people don't realize it's an entire lifestyle change.



YES!! this!!

on this topic, i'm absolutely tired of fishbowls and people excusing them. animals aren't decorations! they don't belong in tiny containers and you have to do a ton of research!


----------



## Alienfish

Also, in-ear earphones are really annoying to wear and they never fit my ears. Plus they make your ears more itchy and feels like some sound blocking aid more than something to use for music.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Mimmy Kitty isn’t as popular as Hello Kitty!!


----------



## Midoriya

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think Dragapult is lame.



Opinions can always change, and I take this one BACK.  After breeding and raising a Dragapult for my Dragon monotype competitive team in Pokemon Sword, I think it?s AWESOME!  Everyone, say hello to Hydreigon v2.0


----------



## goro

yamper is the blandest and ugliest pokemon in galar, it's not unique, doesn't look like an electric type, and it's just boring "cute fodder", which is one of my pet peeves in character design. boltund is a bit better but i wish there were more electric motifs to both of them.

i HATE nearly everything disney, only exceptions are the lion king, epic mickey (it was a good game ok) and a few other nostalgic things


----------



## Alienfish

goro said:


> i HATE nearly everything disney, only exceptions are the lion king, epic mickey (it was a good game ok) and a few other nostalgic things



yeah they are way too overrated.i mean sure some classics can be good but recent decades with overly family friendly stuff and such no.


----------



## Corrie

goro said:


> yamper is the blandest and ugliest pokemon in galar, it's not unique, doesn't look like an electric type, and it's just boring "cute fodder", which is one of my pet peeves in character design. boltund is a bit better but i wish there were more electric motifs to both of them.
> 
> i HATE nearly everything disney, only exceptions are the lion king, epic mickey (it was a good game ok) and a few other nostalgic things



I love corgis so having Yamper exist makes me sad. I don't know what it is about it. Its face is just ugly.


----------



## michealsmells

Brussels sprouts are actually really good. Having them grilled or roasted with some Parmesan especially. In fact, I've never had an ill opinion of brussels sprouts. Only thing is that they do smell like farts.


----------



## dedenne

michealsmells said:


> Brussels sprouts are actually really good. Having them grilled or roasted with some Parmesan especially. In fact, I've never had an ill opinion of brussels sprouts. Only thing is that they do smell like farts.



brussel sprouts are AMAZING and i'll fight anyone who says otherwise


----------



## Sweetley

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Mimmy Kitty isn?t as popular as Hello Kitty!!



I had to look up who Mimmy Kitty is and now I'm kinda shocked to find out after all those years that Hello Kitty actually has a twin sister...


----------



## Alienfish

dedenne said:


> brussel sprouts are AMAZING and i'll fight anyone who says otherwise



fight me.
--

also sports/cozy fashion is ugly and unless you're on your way to the gym or some other practice please for the love of poppers don't wear it.


----------



## honeyaura

michealsmells said:


> Brussels sprouts are actually really good. Having them grilled or roasted with some Parmesan especially. In fact, I've never had an ill opinion of brussels sprouts. Only thing is that they do smell like farts.



I was thinking the same thing! I don't have em often, but I'm reconstructing my general diet, and roasting them is a great idea.


----------



## Tianna

3DS is better than the Switch


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Tianna said:


> 3DS is better than the Switch



THANK YOU!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Tianna said:


> 3DS is better than the Switch



yes yes and thank you.

(love how the paid internet is like equal or more crappy as well lololol)


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> yes yes and thank you.
> 
> (love how the paid internet is like equal or more crappy as well lololol)



Let's charge players to connect with each other using their own internets! 

Like, at least Microsoft and Sony have their own servers to pay for.


----------



## Envy

It's so crappy that Nintendo has jumped on the paid online bandwagon. They really had quite the gall to do it when they were trying to bring the Switch on the market after the Wii U had not done so well.

Speaking of which, the Wii U runs circles around the Switch in a couple of aspects - the online being free and being username based instead of Friend Code based (the paid online service for the Switch is actually a regression from the Wii U's) and the Virtual Console. And the Switch still relies quite a bit on ports from the Wii U to pad out its still not great first party offering.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> It's so crappy that Nintendo has jumped on the paid online bandwagon. They really had quite the gall to do it when they were trying to bring the Switch on the market after the Wii U had not done so well.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Wii U runs circles around the Switch in a couple of aspects - the online being free and being username based instead of Friend Code based (the paid online service for the Switch is actually a regression from the Wii U's) and the Virtual Console. And the Switch still relies quite a bit on ports from the Wii U to pad out its still not great first party offering.



Yeah, why would they even do that... it's not that 3ds sold bad and if they really wanted something they could just have done a great stationary and made switch and exclusive handheld with free internet of sorts on both. And yeah the fact they hide NES game and whatnot behind paywalls to even play them with the online... Nope scum x10


----------



## Corrie

Nintendo has gotten to the point where they know they can do basically whatever they want and people will still buy things from them.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Nintendo has gotten to the point where they know they can do basically whatever they want and people will still buy things from them.



Yeah which is sad that they also jumped on this dumbass sub model just because it's a thing nowadays. Sure pay one time sum and use whatever services, fine, or that they end automatically but I hate this scam where you have to end it yourself and such ****.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Corrie said:


> Nintendo has gotten to the point where they know they can do basically whatever they want and people will still buy things from them.



I think that the Pokemon Company is the same way, though they seem to have redeemed themselves a bit with the new updates coming later this year. It's just ridiculous that they pushed Game Freak to get this game out before it's finished so they could get all their Christmas money in.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that the Pokemon Company is the same way, though they seem to have redeemed themselves a bit with the new updates coming later this year. It's just ridiculous that they pushed Game Freak to get this game out before it's finished so they could get all their Christmas money in.



Yeah and the fact that they overpriced it in two parts and the pass. Ew.

Also, corded earphones are better than those ugly hearing aid wannabe things people pop in casually. (nothing against hearing aids but honestly those look way better plus those cordless ones are ugly and it looks like ur talking to urself lol)


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that the Pokemon Company is the same way, though they seem to have redeemed themselves a bit with the new updates coming later this year. It's just ridiculous that they pushed Game Freak to get this game out before it's finished so they could get all their Christmas money in.



Ehhh it still makes me feel bad because the updates coming could have very well been put into Sw/Sh but no, they want more money and know they can sell a half finished game in order to charge more money later for the rest of the game that they camouflage as "updates." 

I know they're not the only companies that do that so screw the other companies that do that too. It's just greedy and makes me feel like they think we're stupid enough to fall for it. 

(I'm butthurt, I know lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Also, corded earphones are better than those ugly hearing aid wannabe things people pop in casually. (nothing against hearing aids but honestly those look way better plus those cordless ones are ugly and it looks like ur talking to urself lol)



I would say I agree but every single time I buy a pair of corded earbuds they break in like 2-3 months lol
Though I do agree that the way that airpods look is really weird. Seen them on social media so much that now when I see anyone wearing them I go bleugh lol


Also I wear a Bluetooth a lot to talk on the phone and I always look like I'm talking to myself. You wouldn't believe how many people I've fooled xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Ehhh it still makes me feel bad because the updates coming could have very well been put into Sw/Sh but no, they want more money and know they can sell a half finished game in order to charge more money later for the rest of the game that they camouflage as "updates."


Gotta admit though, it's better than they release them for $30 as an update rather than making people shell out $60 to buy the "upgraded" version (as was the case with GS>C, RS>E, DP>Pt, etc.) Imagine if they released an "Ultra Sword/Ultra Shield" kinda thing and then made fans pay another $60 for pretty much the exact same game.


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would say I agree but every single time I buy a pair of corded earbuds they break in like 2-3 months lol
> Though I do agree that the way that airpods look is really weird. Seen them on social media so much that now when I see anyone wearing them I go bleugh lol
> 
> 
> Also I wear a Bluetooth a lot to talk on the phone and I always look like I'm talking to myself. You wouldn't believe how many people I've fooled xDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Gotta admit though, it's better than they release them for $30 as an update rather than making people shell out $60 to buy the "upgraded" version (as was the case with GS>C, RS>E, DP>Pt, etc.) Imagine if they released an "Ultra Sword/Ultra Shield" kinda thing and then made fans pay another $60 for pretty much the exact same game.



Ah that is totally true! Much better. I think it's the fact that Sw/Sh JUST came out and there's already updates that's making me nauseous.


----------



## Alienfish

I'd say you had bad luck with whatever brands and earphones. I used my iPhone default ones that came with 6S and they still last, though now I have a pair of rainbow/pride ones... I'd say don't waste too little or too much and yeah I'm not a fan of Bluetooth in general.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I like Banana flavoured milk


----------



## Alienfish

Influencer and fandom culture are 99% of the times very cringe and I don't say it's any pride in being hardcore in either of them, I'd much rather enjoy it on my own, and bring things up on a mature level if I find someone whole likes it as well.


----------



## pinkbunny

Butter on toast and sandwiches is foul and unnecessary, and vegemite is perfect in decent amounts by itself, butter ruins vegemite. >.<


----------



## John Wick

I totally love hospital food.

It's where I fell in love with vegetables.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Religion does so much more harm than good and the world would be a much better place without it

Any true god wouldn’t want what’s happened to this word to happen
All religion does is hurt and kill people maybe if you lived your life being good for you you’d go to heaven no matter if there’s a god or not
I hate god so much for letting people be born just to suffer, being born is a living hell there is no good to be alive
Death is the only release we will ever get


----------



## John Wick

We expect too much from 'God'.

He can't live our lives for us.
If he stepped in to fix every problem we'd be sitting back saying "No worries, God'll fix it".

We'd be couch potatoes.

We make our own mistakes and it's up to us to fix them.


----------



## Dinosaurz

John Wick said:


> We expect too much from 'God'.
> 
> He can't live our lives for us.
> If he stepped in to fix very problem we'd be sitting back saying "No worries, God'll fix it".
> 
> We'd be couch potatoes.
> 
> We make our own mistakes and it's up to us to fix them.



God has never done anthjing for anyone
Get saved from cancer? Thank your doctors

I hate god for making this world it’s so much suffering the world is far fom beautiful


----------



## Mayor Monday

Dinosaurz said:


> God has never done anthjing for anyone
> Get saved from cancer? Thank your doctors
> 
> I hate god for making this world it?s so much suffering the world is far fom beautiful



It's unfortunate that you think this way.

The Lord didn't make the world ugly. He made a beautiful world. But at the same time, He gave humans choice. A forced decision means nothing. And the first humans chose to sin. Now sin has tainted our world- from what we do wrong, to every suffering (mental and physical) we have to endure. A price had to be paid for that sin.

God couldn't just poof sin away. It is something that has nothing to do with Him. But He also can't be with us unless we seek Him and the blood of Christ. And though we will continue to experience the misfortune of this world, our souls are one thing the world- nor the devil- can not touch, as long as we do not allow it.

I agree that the world is ugly. It's ugly because of sin, and ugly because we chose to live in it with any thought for what's truly important. But we have to believe that this world still holds beauty. There's still good people out there. There's still the complexity that is nature, and depths of space yet explored, and the vast knowledge that is to be sought.


----------



## John Wick

It's what you choose to do with your life that matters.

Try to find something good, because life is an amazing privilege, and nature is wonderous.


----------



## dizzy bone

The conversation is getting a little off-topic. This kind of conversation is better suited for the What's Bothering You thread. I will be cleaning up this thread but please try and stay on topic from this point on. The OP is about "Unpopular Opinions". Thank you!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I wouldn't like to have a pet sleep on my bed. I know a lot of people like that, but it wouldn't be for me.


----------



## John Wick

Shinjukuwu said:


> I wouldn't like to have a pet sleep on my bed. I know a lot of people like that, but it wouldn't be for me.



Our cat sleeps on the bed all the time, and under the covers in winter or she would literally freeze to death.

Where else would she sleep when it's -4? when it's winter.  plus she's like a hot water bottle when she warms up.


----------



## Celinalia

This is gonna be a loooong list and everyone gonna hate me but whatever :')
Remember this is just my opinion !! I still like you, even if you disagree baha

- I don't like rap music
- Cheese is disgustAng 
- Grilled vegetables/fruits are overrated
- Kpop girl groups are often better than boy groups
- Food in general is overrated (i'm a picky eater haha)
- I'm personally not a fan of Twitter
- Fortnite is overrated
- Summer is the worst season
- Boys aren't better if they're tall and girls aren't better if they're short
- I hate P.E.
- I don't like Avengers/It
- Not a fan of horror movies
- I hate toast 
- Basically I hate everything cooked/baked/grilled whatever
- Fetishizing gays ain't it
- I prefer jeans over sweat pants
- I actually like uniforms. Wish my school had one
- Cold showers are superior
- I don't like short dogs
- ASMR isn't weird, it actually helps people relax
- Headphones are better than in-ear-phones
- Gangnam Style was/is actually a bop
- Learning is fun, school just ain't it
- Atheists receive hate, too

Whoop I have a lot of those


----------



## tokkio

milk tea and xiao long bao are so overrated


----------



## Alienfish

Shinjukuwu said:


> I wouldn't like to have a pet sleep on my bed. I know a lot of people like that, but it wouldn't be for me.



I don't mind pets doing it but when they refuse to sleep or wake you up at 5 am because you feel cozy then no lol.

Also I don't get the point when people are trying to make a joke that they don't or do know stuff like it's kinda hard to tell in text...


----------



## Corrie

The 3DS had a crazy good library of games.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> The 3DS had a crazy good library of games.



Sure had, even though some never got to Europe properly. Their region lock crap was poorly organized and lazy done, though.


----------



## rianne

Putting blush on the tip of your nose. . .yeah no.  I also don't think overlined lips look good.


----------



## Yuni

BL/Boys Love/Shounen Ai being a genre that the male demographic can consume without judgement. I think it's something everyone should try reading with an open mind, as they also portray the difficulties and stigma of same-sex relationships.

I feel like fujoshis give it a bad rep with how vocal and obsessive they can be towards rated content. 

My favourite stories tend to be around coming of age stories, or coming to an understanding through food. They're very relaxing.


----------



## Alienfish

Yuni said:


> I feel like fujoshis give it a bad rep with how vocal and obsessive they can be towards rated content.



Yeah while I'm not straight I do enjoy it (and did before I figured out my pansexuality) and those stories are often better made as well unless it's certain hardcore stuff. And yeah what's wrong with enjoy same-sex/gender stories (and/or any lgbtq+ things) just because you're straight or whatever.. like I read and watch stuff for stories not because that. And yeah people hating on fujoshis can jump off a cliff, though I can agree some people fetish a bit too much.


----------



## oath2order

Corrie said:


> The 3DS had a crazy good library of games.



Disagree on the unpopularity of this. 3DS has easily been my favorite system of all time for the amount of time I used on it.


----------



## Dim

Dunno if this is unpopular but this baby trend is getting kind of annoying. No I am not a boomer, I just feel like companies are really jumping on board with making baby versions of their mascots/main characters (since "baby yoda" became popular) just so they can make money off of making dolls/merch.



Corrie said:


> The 3DS had a crazy good library of games.


That is fact


----------



## John Wick

I think human babies are ugly.

When I was a kid, I asked my dad if it was possible for me to father kittens instead.

He said yes.

He had a bizarre sense of humor.
Telling me that the people inside the TV could see me. O_O


----------



## Tianna

“Trap” isn’t an offensive word. Sue me. I dare you.


----------



## xara

i don’t get why beyonce has so much hype; she’s pretty and has a nice voice but there’s nothing really special about her?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Florida is better than Hawaii when it comes to tropical paradises.


----------



## Alienfish

faiiry said:


> i don’t get why beyonce has so much hype; she’s pretty and has a nice voice but there’s nothing really special about her?



me neither, she's pretty fake imo and while i don't enjoy her music even if ppl do she is too much yes.


----------



## Mercedes

Trump is a good president


----------



## Twiggy_Star

Pigeons are annoying 

Pewdiepie is not that great

Toy story is terrible

Ice age 4 and 5 were decent


----------



## cosmopath

spicy one incoming: hip hop has pushed human achievement in music forward more than any other genre in the last ~30 years, and anyone who claims hip hop "isn't music" is just using a lame cop-out excuse to not genuinely try it out


----------



## deSPIRIA

cosmopath said:


> spicy one incoming: hip hop has pushed human achievement in music forward more than any other genre in the last ~30 years, and anyone who claims hip hop "isn't music" is just using a lame cop-out excuse to not genuinely try it out



i had the rap is crap mentality pretty much since the day i was born and only got out of it fairly recently after exploring more of it, now i feel dumb for assuming so much about it without giving it a go. pretty sure someone has already mentioned this in the thread but a lot of people's perception of hip hop comes from trap and mumble rap which only scratches the surface of its history and it's unfair to judge it on just that, that's not to say that everyone should like the genre and i'm not expecting them to listen to everything but they have to be aware that it's unfair to dismiss it entirely and it's petty to think of people as less intelligent than you no matter what they listen to. this goes for everything, everyone has different tastes and listening to more complex and experimental music doesn't automatically make you smarter. i also see people complain that hip hop is only about sex, drugs and money but a lot of rock n' roll/glam metal back in the day was arguably more about that lifestyle and those genres are praised a lot more, sometimes ironically by people who complain about the lack of substance in hip hop. a lot of hip hop isn't for me, but at the same time a lot of it is, i wouldn't say it's my favourite genre but it's probably the most diverse i've listened to and i appreciate it a lot for influencing some of my favourite bands.


----------



## rianne

Fake freckles are just meh


----------



## Alienfish

"gangsta mumble metal" is my fav 80s genre 

Tbh I just find most hip/hop rap pretty bad musically and I don't see why "i'm the cat in the hood shooting ppl" lyrics are good realism and "news from the hood" like yeah u kno ppl get inspired yes


----------



## Trundle

Sheila said:


> "gangsta mumble metal" is my fav 80s genre
> 
> Tbh I just find most hip/hop rap pretty bad musically and I don't see why "i'm the cat in the hood shooting ppl" lyrics are good realism and "news from the hood" like yeah u kno ppl get inspired yes



Honestly, some rappers have pretty lame lyrics, but there are some rappers who have done a lot with their music. Kendrick Lamar, for example, has released a lot of really good thought provoking music. To Pimp A Butterfly has a lot of jazz influence. There is a podcast called Dissect on Spotify that digs deep into the album. I recommend checking it out. It might give you a new appreciation for that kind of music.


----------



## AstralLad

I hate cooked onions. I just do. Raw, uncooked onions are the best to bite into. Super refreshing!


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> Honestly, some rappers have pretty lame lyrics, but there are some rappers who have done a lot with their music. Kendrick Lamar, for example, has released a lot of really good thought provoking music. To Pimp A Butterfly has a lot of jazz influence. There is a podcast called Dissect on Spotify that digs deep into the album. I recommend checking it out. It might give you a new appreciation for that kind of music.



Yeah, there are some older bops that's actually doing social problems music of the nice kind like some swedish 90s-00s rappers but yeah that was not my kind of bop. i looked up the dude along with some songs and lyrics from the album and yeah no. also fusing it with jazz doesn't make it better bc i kinda love jazz and yeah fusing stuff with hiphop that way eh. not what i'm looking for..and also i think it's def okay to dislike hiphop/rap things and the fact people are defending it so hard is kinda amusing.

-

also i love how a lot of ppl think right wing politicians are "good" just bc they have clear opinions... guess what some leaders back in the days too had and they were not good  honestly if people are looking for just stability no matter what they say we got issues.


----------



## meggiewes

AstralLad said:


> I hate cooked onions. I just do. Raw, uncooked onions are the best to bite into. Super refreshing!



I also love raw onions, but I think caramelized onions are the best. They take a long time to make, but are so worth it! Especially for soup.


----------



## cosmopath

Sheila said:


> and also i think it's def okay to dislike hiphop/rap things and the fact people are defending it so hard is kinda amusing.



i'm not saying you HAVE to enjoy hip hop, music is completely subjective and people are free to enjoy what they want. but there's an unfortunate amount of people who reject the very concept of hip hop so strongly to the point that they're willing to say it's "not music". that type of elitism is imo really toxic and discredits so much honest work that has been put in by so many over multiple decades

also hip hop is SO diverse it's quite literally impossible to generalize it lyrically. you have people making politically-motivated hip hop about topics like racial tensions and inequality in america (eg. this is a major concept in kendrick lamar's to pimp a butterfly as was previously mentioned), introspective and self-reflective lyrics expressing a wide variety of emotions that can be so abstract they're essentially poetry, playful and laid-back storytelling, and then there's of course the more 'mindless' boastful stuff that won't be for everyone

the extreme vast majority of rappers do not rap about 'the hood' and these days with how diverse the scene is you have new artists coming from all across the world from so many different backgrounds. there's no cohesive lyrical content or sound to all of hip hop, it's just a vehicle that you can take in 50 different directions. and just because the performer isn't traditionally singing or the instrumental is repetitive doesn't mean it's not valid as music


----------



## xara

vanilla is better than chocolate


----------



## cosmopath

faiiry said:


> vanilla is better than chocolate



FACTS. none of my friends agree with me on this. one day they will see the light


----------



## glow

any child below 1 should be banned from movie theatres


----------



## John Wick

faiiry said:


> vanilla is better than chocolate



I really like french vanilla ice cream, and I love chocolate... but caramel rules.


----------



## xara

John Wick said:


> I really like french vanilla ice cream, and I love chocolate... but caramel rules.



mix french vanilla and caramel together and you’ve got an amazing combo


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sheila said:


> and also i think it's def okay to dislike hiphop/rap things and the fact people are defending it so hard is kinda amusing.






			
				soundgarden said:
			
		

> that's not to say that everyone should like the genre and i'm not expecting them to listen to everything
> 
> everyone has different tastes



...huh...


----------



## AccfSally

I never like the idea of having bat and snake villagers in AC.


----------



## dragonpisces69

1. Orange marmalade doesn't taste too good
2. Shrek is an overrated movie franchise
3. Meat carpaccio slowly starts to lose its "good taste" the more I eat of it

Furthermore, I really don't know anything else. XD


----------



## SensaiGallade

Unpopular opinion. I hate you all /S


----------



## xara

dragonpisces69 said:


> 1. Orange marmalade doesn't taste too good
> 2. Shrek is an overrated movie franchise
> 3. Meat carpaccio slowly starts to lose its "good taste" the more I eat of it
> 
> Furthermore, I really don't know anything else. XD



i agree with you on the orange marmalade; it?s pretty gross imo lol


----------



## Tao

faiiry said:


> i agree with you on the orange marmalade; it’s pretty gross imo lol



I've never questioned it until now, so this is the moment I realised marmalade isn't always orange.


----------



## Corrie

I don't like steak. I've had "good cuts" too and I just don't seem to understand the obsession. Everyone around me seems to think steak is the best thing ever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I don't like steak. I've had "good cuts" too and I just don't seem to understand the obsession. Everyone around me seems to think steak is the best thing ever.



As much as I like eating meat, steak is one thing I don’t like eating. Especially if made in the oven and not on the barbecue. I can take chicken fried steak, but not regular steak.

Other meats I don’t like:

- Chicken breast
- Porkchop
- Lamb
- Fish

I’m more of a person that likes pork sausages, chicken thighs, beef patties, beef sausages, and traditional sandwich meats.


----------



## SublimeDonut

gonna change the subject here folks sorry lol

- this forum penalizing posts that were edited or had post merges added by taking away the TBT it gave the user is downright scummy and i will never not hate that. 
- the 3ds took away the best feature of the dsi, the flipnotes, and i will also never forgive that.
- entertainment that is just for entertainment, and not for asking questions and encouraging thinking, is inherently inferior. i'm not saying you're bad for enjoying it now and then (after all, animal crossing is just for fun and yet i'm here lol) but films and books that are not just for fun do not hurt, you know?


----------



## xara

SublimeDonut said:


> gonna change the subject here folks sorry lol
> 
> - this forum penalizing posts that were edited or had post merges added by taking away the TBT it gave the user is downright scummy and i will never not hate that.



i agree with this 100%


----------



## John Wick

faiiry said:


> mix french vanilla and caramel together and you?ve got an amazing combo



I totally do!
I have 2 tubs of caramel chocolate swirl, and a tub of french vanilla in the freezer. Tis yummy, AND low fat!


----------



## xara

John Wick said:


> I totally do!
> I have 2 tubs of caramel chocolate swirl, and a tub of french vanilla in the freezer. Tis yummy, AND low fat!



sounds delicious!


----------



## Stella-Io

Here's a maybe hot take

It does not matter that posts 'take away' tbt bells, despite numerous times the staff has explained this. Refresh the page. Even if it does take away bells (which it does if you shorten the post) or doesn't give bells due to a double post glitch (the kind where when you make a post it gives you the option to leave or cancel or somethin like that) it does not matter. This is a free forum with pretty much free currency, if it bugs you that much make a thread in contact the staff stating what happened. This forum is run by tech, technology makes mistakes all the time. Yes it's not cool to make a long post and not get tbt for it, esp if you only make tbt by posting, but it's also not cool for others (not pointing fingers, just what I've seen around the site) to be rude about it and call the staff things like underhanded and such.

If you keep getting the double post glitch, choose 'Go Advanced', I have yet to have an issue with the double post glitch if I go advacned.
If you forget to go Advanced, and the site brings up the cancel or leave, press cancel, refresh the page then click refresh (it'll bring up another box).
If you still don't get bells make a thread in contact the staff.

Again, this is all free.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Maybe one of my more unpopular opinions: while I feel like the Bethesda hate is deserved (for the most part) with Fallout 76 as that game had no excuse to turn out as completely trashy as it did, I still don't feel like it's completely fair to automatically write off the rest of their games because Fallout 76 was such a turd. Fallout 3's great, Skyrim's pretty great still, New Vegas is fantastic, Fallout 4 was decent...and that's not to mention Doom and Wolfenstein. The recent Doom games have been phenomenal, and Wolfenstein: The New Order is really good as well. I can't speak for the Wolfenstein games after The New Order, granted. And that's not even to mention Morrowind and Oblivion. Fallout 76 was a complete and total train wreck and still is, though.


----------



## rezberri

i mildly despise pork and i cannot sit through tv shows/movies!! they're so long and boring, and i get second-hand embarrassment pretty easily so most of the time they're the worst to watch.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Unpopular opinion. I hate you all /S



hi ily <3

also yeah there are some diverse hiphop especially older ones but honestly if you say past 30 years what rock you been under lol. plus most music i listen to are like 60s-70s stuff that is def bringing up stuff in a way that appeals more to me music and lyric-wise


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sheila said:


> plus most music i listen to are like 60s-70s stuff that is def bringing up stuff in a way that appeals more to me music and lyric-wise



ya and even if the lyrics appeal to u how the genre sounds generally is more important. i just have a bone to pick with people who think that ur music taste has anything to do with ur iq which hip hop gets a lot of flak for. i am just very passionate about music and i like writing long paragraphs about it

seperate opinion: rock is dying because newer bands/artists like greta van fleet who have the chance to be in the mainstream keep pushing for the old "classic" sound instead of innovating or experimenting with it. the main argument against this is "well just find some new bands and go to gigs there are always people that are doing all kinds of rock music!" are any of those bands in the mainstream at all right now? probably not, and i doubt they ever will be. for me it was pretty much only by chance (like a butterfly effect thing) that i started to look more into the genre and get into music as a whole and rock will be supported by a small amount of people for the time being but that number is gonna get smaller and smaller as the years go by until it eventually does die

and disco is awesome!!!!!! i will defend disco until i die!!!!!!!!! WHICH I NEVER WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oath2order

The only good type of fish is sushi.

Cooked fish is horrible.


----------



## Alienfish

soundgarden said:


> ya and even if the lyrics appeal to u how the genre sounds generally is more important. i just have a bone to pick with people who think that ur music taste has anything to do with ur iq which hip hop gets a lot of flak for. i am just very passionate about music and i like writing long paragraphs about it
> 
> seperate opinion: rock is dying because newer bands/artists like greta van fleet who have the chance to be in the mainstream keep pushing for the old "classic" sound instead of innovating or experimenting with it. the main argument against this is "well just find some new bands and go to gigs there are always people that are doing all kinds of rock music!" are any of those bands in the mainstream at all right now? probably not, and i doubt they ever will be. for me it was pretty much only by chance (like a butterfly effect thing) that i started to look more into the genre and get into music as a whole and rock will be supported by a small amount of people for the time being but that number is gonna get smaller and smaller as the years go by until it eventually does die
> 
> and disco is awesome!!!!!! i will defend disco until i die!!!!!!!!! WHICH I NEVER WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i def don't judge by iq except song youngsters who is basically trying to be "them" and thinking it's cool saying n-word or shooting is appealing like k like they like the bad kind of hiphop..as i said there are good older stuff that i can enjoy but yeahh some teeny boppers def don't have stuff regardless of taste...

honestly idc about modern rock much because they try too hard to be modern... like ppl who like rock mostly like the old sound anyways.. and it's not that it will die ppl will just look back ig? hopefully

and i can have respect for disco roots but yeah not my stuff

@oath agree cooked fish is horrible


----------



## Mayor Monday

Twitter is going to be the fall of our government.


----------



## Alienfish

also yeah the only good fish is besides sushi like, canned herring or just fried/oven made salmon n stuff.


----------



## John Wick

I literally can't watch people eat meat.
It's like 'Lord of the Flies' mentality.

I usually just grit my teeth and mumble '****ing heathens', and leave the room.

That's just for ads on TV.


----------



## dedenne

John Wick said:


> I literally can't watch people eat meat.
> It's like 'Lord of the Flies' mentality.
> 
> I usually just grit my teeth and mumble '****ing heathens', and leave the room.
> 
> That's just for ads on TV.



how tf is eating meat like lord of the flies mentality please explain


----------



## John Wick

dedenne said:


> how tf is eating meat like lord of the flies mentality please explain



Meat eaters develop a pack mentality if you question them about it. (Meat eating.)

It's like, "Let's get the vegetarian and shove his head on a stick!" Ergo, Lord of the Flies.

It's just an (unpopular) opinion.


----------



## Mayor Monday

John Wick said:


> Meat eaters develop a pack mentality if you question them about it. (Meat eating.)
> 
> It's like, "Let's get the vegetarian and shove his head on a stick!" Ergo, Lord of the Flies.
> 
> It's just an (unpopular) opinion.



I think I'm doing this whole 'being a meat eater' thing wrong, then. I have never looked at a vegetarian and wanted to eat them. I lost my appetite for humans years ago.

_Sarcastic Comment ?2020, All rights reserved_


----------



## John Wick

Mayor Monday said:


> I think I'm doing this whole 'being a meat eater' thing wrong, then. I have never looked at a vegetarian and wanted to eat them. I lost my appetite for humans years ago.
> 
> _Sarcastic Comment ?2020, All rights reserved_



Not eat the human. Just shove his head on a stick, like they did to Piggy in Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Mayor Monday

John Wick said:


> Not eat the human. Just shove his head on a stick, like they did to Piggy in Lord of the Flies.



Yeah, I getcha. lol 

Just had to get my sick joke in there.


----------



## moonbyu

Starbucks is super overpriced. I like the store sometimes but the prices for some of their items are pretty unreasonable.


----------



## xara

Mayor Monday said:


> I lost my appetite for humans years ago.
> 
> _Sarcastic Comment ?2020, All rights reserved_



i snorted lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonbyu said:


> Starbucks is super overpriced. I like the store sometimes but the prices for some of their items are pretty unreasonable.



agreed; they’ve got some yummy stuff (esp their cakepops) but they’re hella overpriced


----------



## Corrie

Yeah, I don't know how people buy Starbucks everyday and justify it. Spend money how you want but I still don't see the appeal?


----------



## maple22

Modern phones should bring back the physical home button.


----------



## Midoriya

Men blowing air and taking deep sighs when thinking about things is annoying.  May sound weird, but it’s my opinion after all.


----------



## xara

i think sleeping with socks on is comfortable and i never sleep without them on; keeps my feet warm :3


----------



## sleepydreepy

I secretly hate all kinds of hair. head hair, eyebrows, peach fuzz, arm hair, etc, everything is included. if it was socially acceptable I would be bald and completely hairless. but alas, here I am sitting at my desk with a full head of hair, eyebrows, arm hair, etc.....


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> Modern phones should bring back the physical home button.



yeah why i don't wanna go newer than iphone 8 if i ever get a new one from that series : <

also yea certain shaved body parts that might be tmi and not for kids here are a big turn-off for me, if i want dolls i can buy them online lmao


----------



## skarmoury

Corrie said:


> Yeah, I don't know how people buy Starbucks everyday and justify it. Spend money how you want but I still don't see the appeal?



I knew someone who bought Starbucks literally every day. Sometimes I?d go to the mall and he?s always in his favorite corner of the store. I?m so baffled where he?s getting the money.

I also cant think of an unpopular opinion asides from ?Coffee isn?t as glorious for me as people make it out to be?. I?m pretty vanilla.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah.. starbucks was never really a thing here til recent decade soo yeah never been into that. but yeah they are overpriced af here too. i'd rather just have plain coffee with oat milk or an energy drink at home tbh


----------



## Celine

Sleeping with socks should be considered normal


----------



## Alienfish

Celine said:


> Sleeping with socks should be considered normal



yeah i do that sometimes, or i use my "paws" (basically a slipper sock thing that wraps around your feet like a paw)..srsly it get so cold here during fall/winter and sometimes spring at night so yhea


----------



## Dinosaurz

XD is great and I will never stop using it


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Sheila said:


> Yeah.. starbucks was never really a thing here til recent decade soo yeah never been into that. but yeah they are overpriced af here too. i'd rather just have plain coffee with oat milk or an energy drink at home tbh



I keep reading things about drink quality and such as well. Of course there are many places that have staff that don't have half a crap to give anymore.


----------



## LadyDestani

The recent cake thread reminded me of another unpopular opinion I have. I don't like cheesecake at all. I don't see how people can eat it. It makes me nauseous.


----------



## Raayzx

I hate mustard. It tastes like poop


----------



## xara

Shadowboo said:


> I hate mustard. It tastes like poop



agreed


----------



## Alienfish

Shadowboo said:


> I hate mustard. It tastes like poop



yes it does .. it's disgusting and it makes my lips get swollen


----------



## LadyDestani

Shadowboo said:


> I hate mustard. It tastes like poop



I also agree with this, although I just dislike most condiments in general.


----------



## Midoriya

LadyDestani said:


> The recent cake thread reminded me of another unpopular opinion I have. I don't like cheesecake at all. I don't see how people can eat it. It makes me nauseous.



I agree with this wholeheartedly.  Can?t stand cheesecake and don?t like it at all.


----------



## Lime_

-I HATE tea, I just can't drink it, it's superior to me
-My least favorite Pok?mon gen is the third generation, I'm sorry but I find it really boring and slow (tho my favorite is the 4th one so)
Oh another one, ALTTP is the best Zelda game change my mind


----------



## Alienfish

Gen 3 is overrated I agree, though Kyogre is a beast. tbh I prefer ORAS 6th gen remakes v much.

Also I love how much attention LA got with the Switch remake like... it was pretty available before and was even on 3ds VC so lol


----------



## Mayor Monday

Lime_ said:


> Oh another one, ALTTP is the best Zelda game change my mind



You have obviously never heard of _Ripened Tingle's Balloon Trip of Love._


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> You have obviously never heard of _Ripened Tingle's Balloon Trip of Love._
> 
> View attachment 231299



Omg i so wanted to get that but all copies were like 100 bucks here bc it's rare :/


----------



## Tessie

This increase in women over-sexualizing themselves on social media and pop culture and then calling it feminism, female liberation and an expression of female sexuality is the most moronic thing ever because *all it does is further objectify women*. This is the most counter-intuitive cause ever and in no way benefits women's struggles. It is simply an entertainment for MEN who further use it to objectify a woman.

Before burning my eyes with acid, I watched Cardi B's video called Twerk and pretty much all comments are sexual and filled with overtly aroused men. And yet, when saying it supports female objectification, artists defend that this is actually female liberation? L.O.L. 

How about the disparity of women in science, technology, engineering, mathematics and earning considerably less income compared to men in these fields? But yes, "expression of female sexuality" is an EXTREMELY important cause for women, let's keep praising that with millions of views on YouTube and some fame too. 

In absolutely NO WAY would I blame a woman's outfit or perceived promiscuity for any reason/excuse if she was ever sexually assaulted, but instead 100% blame it on a sick man's disturbing entitlement. However, in a world of immense sexual violence towards women (rape/sex trafficking in South Asia especially), this is just a slap in the face for organizations trying to combat this.


----------



## Fey

AC-related: In a way I'm actually in favor of the holidays in NH being timed events that can't be accessed early. I'm not against time-travel at all _if it doesn't affect me_, but events being spoiled in advance does actually impact my enjoyment of the game directly. 

Tbh, it makes me roll my eyes a bit whenever people say that time travel doesn't affect anyone but the person doing it, because that's simply not true. 
It can: a) spoil features in advance, b) throw off the economics within the community, and to a lesser extent c) allow the traveler to make quicker progress with their town and therefore get credit for original ideas before anyone else *

* by the time others have caught up, their creative ideas might seem stale and overused


----------



## Byebi

Even tho people have a right to their opinion, when someone goes around complaining about everything while everyone else is hyped up about it, maybe you're talking with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Snowesque

Fey said:


> Tbh, it makes me roll my eyes a bit whenever people say that time travel doesn't affect anyone but the person doing it, because that's simply not true.
> It can: a) spoil features in advance, b) throw off the economics within the community, and to a lesser extent c) allow the traveler to make quicker progress with their town and therefore get credit for original ideas before anyone else *
> 
> * by the time others have caught up, their creative ideas might seem stale and overused



The former two points are reasonable, but point "c" is rather unnecessary. Why care about the abundance of people using the same idea? If you are enjoying it, that is enough reason to do it.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get why it's so "fantastic" when celebs come out with autism or aspergers(sometimes adhd but it's basically "lol its a superpower" crap so it's less heterogeneous so u can ignore it)

a) it varies a lot between individuals and what help you can and are able to get etc.
b) which leads me to these people obviously have money/contacts/family/therapists etc. that makes sure they get proper help
c) so they kinda misinform people and think all people work like them/the same

also a lot of ppl have like no perspective in climate matters amuse me. like if you fly to morocco like once a year it's no shame, however if you need to fly to japan twice a month for work maybe you should move there or closer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> This increase in women over-sexualizing themselves on social media and pop culture and then calling it feminism, female liberation and an expression of female sexuality is the most moronic thing ever because *all it does is further objectify women*. This is the most counter-intuitive cause ever and in no way benefits women's struggles. It is simply an entertainment for MEN who further use it to objectify a woman.



Yes basically, and random sexist commercials .. like it's not some liberation dressing up like that and claiming feminism, lol.


----------



## Fey

Snowesque said:


> The former two points are reasonable, but point "c" is rather unnecessary. Why care about the abundance of people using the same idea? If you are enjoying it, that is enough reason to do it.



I mean, I did specifically say that it was ?to a lesser extent?.

Also yeah, of course there?s still reason to do it. There?s an extra satisfaction for many creators that comes from contributing something that?s seen as original though (regardless of medium). Nothing wrong or unusual with enjoying some attention for your work.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tessie said:


> This increase in women over-sexualizing themselves on social media and pop culture and then calling it feminism, female liberation and an expression of female sexuality is the most moronic thing ever because *all it does is further objectify women*. This is the most counter-intuitive cause ever and in no way benefits women's struggles. It is simply an entertainment for MEN who further use it to objectify a woman.
> 
> Before burning my eyes with acid, I watched Cardi B's video called Twerk and pretty much all comments are sexual and filled with overtly aroused men. And yet, when saying it supports female objectification, artists defend that this is actually female liberation? L.O.L.
> 
> How about the disparity of women in science, technology, engineering, mathematics and earning considerably less income compared to men in these fields? But yes, "expression of female sexuality" is an EXTREMELY important cause for women, let's keep praising that with millions of views on YouTube and some fame too.
> 
> In absolutely NO WAY would I blame a woman's outfit or perceived promiscuity for any reason/excuse if she was ever sexually assaulted, but instead 100% blame it on a sick man's disturbing entitlement. However, in a world of immense sexual violence towards women (rape/sex trafficking in South Asia especially), this is just a slap in the face for organizations trying to combat this.



I for one welcome the liberation of more nipples.


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> I for one welcome the liberation of more nipples.



you can do that other and better ways, not looking and performing like that. also to free them it takes more to remove the taboo and that doesn't include money drenched celebs like those.


----------



## Corrie

On the topic of over sexualizing women, I hate that the majority of anime is full of that. (More so with under aged girls which makes it worse).


----------



## Fey

Corrie said:


> On the topic of over sexualizing women, I hate that the majority of anime is full of that. (More so with under aged girls which makes it worse).



What bothers me most isn?t even the blatant sexualization (like skimpy outfits, exaggerated bodies etc.) but these really toxic messages that keep getting repeated?sometimes very subtlety, often played for humor. The most common ones are about women?s age and boob size. 
(I think this might still be considered more common/acceptable in Japan in general)


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> On the topic of over sexualizing women, I hate that the majority of anime is full of that. (More so with under aged girls which makes it worse).



cough seven deadly sins cough

only manga that kinda gets away with that for me is love hina bc it kinda makes part of the story rather than being there


----------



## Corrie

Fey said:


> What bothers me most isn’t even the blatant sexualization (like skimpy outfits, exaggerated bodies etc.) but these really toxic messages that keep getting repeated—sometimes very subtlety, often played for humor. The most common ones are about women’s age and boob size.
> (I think this might still be considered more common/acceptable in Japan in general)



"Oh look! You're a B-cup now!" Comments like that are just so awkward and weird to me. I don't know who finds those funny? I know it's just a cartoon but it's filled with stuff like that in almost every series so it's hard to avoid that garbage. It probably is a cultural thing. Maybe they find it hilarious.

On the topic of anime representing women/girls badly, I also hate how the majority of the girls in anime are somehow all mentally 8 years old. It's just so sad about how many females act like there's something wrong with them. It's rare to find a female character that doesn't glomp, make moaning noises while eating, is too weak to even lift a baseball bat, make weird noises at any moment in general, just stand there and shriek, and is in general so useless that the other characters have to do everything for her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> cough seven deadly sins cough
> 
> only manga that kinda gets away with that for me is love hina bc it kinda makes part of the story rather than being there



I've never seen either of those haha but I'd honestly rather the show know that hey, it's a fanservice show, than non fanservice shows trying to be relevant and get more sales by having shameful, weird, out of place fanservice moments just for the sake of having them.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Here's an opinion that I'm not too sure is unpopular, but I felt this place would be a good spot for ranting!

To put it flatly- I'm not familiar with too many animes or the community. But because of the internet, I've seen clips, screenshots, art, etc, from _some_ animes or artists that made me kinda sick.

_I know that not all artists are like this. I'm just speaking my thoughts on the minority that does indeed exist. Don't take this the wrong way!_

What is it with people and drawing anime girls like they're overly sexualized 10-year-olds? They have the facial features/height of a child, yet they're dressed like a sexy maid. 

*That is twisted and wrong on so many levels and it bothers me.*

I understand that art is suggestive. I understand that in this style, it is commonplace for the females to look on the childlike side for the cute factor- and this is fine- except when it's _obvious_ that they are _supposed_ to look _*young*_.

Anyone who has a thing for the _child that looks like a woman/woman that looks like a child_ should be checked out. It's gross.

Some would- and have- argued that it's 'art' and people can do what they want. My opinion? I don't care if it's 'art'. You're a sicko.


----------



## Corrie

Mayor Monday said:


> Here's an opinon that I'm not to sure is unpopular, but I felt this place would be a good spot to rant!
> 
> To put it flatly- I'm not familiar with too many animes or the community. But because of the internet, I've seen clips, screenshots, art, etc, from _some_ animes or artists that made me kinda sick.
> 
> _I know that not all artists are like this. I'm just speaking my thoughts on the minority that does indeed exist. Don't take this the wrong way!_
> 
> What is it with people and drawing anime girls like they're overly sexualized 10-year-olds? They have the facial features/height of a child, yet they're dressed like a sexy maid.
> 
> *That is twisted and wrong on so many levels and it bothers me.*
> 
> I understand that art is suggestive. I understand that in this style, it is commonplace for the females to look on the childlike side for the cute factor- and this is fine- except when it's _obvious_ that they are _supposed_ to look _*young*_.
> 
> Anyone who has a thing for the _child that looks like a woman/woman that looks like a child_ should be checked out. It's gross.
> 
> Some would- and have- argued that it's 'art' and people can do what they want. My opinion? I don't care if it's 'art'. You're a sicko.



I'd wager they're heavily influenced by anime because a good portion of anime is like this. 

A good example: Senko-san. An 800 year old fox god that looks as if she's 10.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Mayor Monday said:


> Here's an opinion that I'm not too sure is unpopular, but I felt this place would be a good spot for ranting!
> 
> To put it flatly- I'm not familiar with too many animes or the community. But because of the internet, I've seen clips, screenshots, art, etc, from _some_ animes or artists that made me kinda sick.
> 
> _I know that not all artists are like this. I'm just speaking my thoughts on the minority that does indeed exist. Don't take this the wrong way!_
> 
> What is it with people and drawing anime girls like they're overly sexualized 10-year-olds? They have the facial features/height of a child, yet they're dressed like a sexy maid.
> 
> *That is twisted and wrong on so many levels and it bothers me.*
> 
> I understand that art is suggestive. I understand that in this style, it is commonplace for the females to look on the childlike side for the cute factor- and this is fine- except when it's _obvious_ that they are _supposed_ to look _*young*_.
> 
> Anyone who has a thing for the _child that looks like a woman/woman that looks like a child_ should be checked out. It's gross.
> 
> Some would- and have- argued that it's 'art' and people can do what they want. My opinion? I don't care if it's 'art'. You're a sicko.



i guess its kind of unpopular especially in the anime crowd because i see arguments like this a lot and the "its not real" card seems to win more, which in my humble and 100% not wrong opinion is absolutely ****ing disgusting and doesn't change anything, at least in terms of depicting underage characters sexually
they seem to love throwing the words pc and sjw around when you call them out, there is nothing political about being grossed out when you go on about how you "love your lolis" you greasy freak


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm not a huge fan of Super Mario Maker. In fact, I dislike it. I occasionally get videos related to the game and it's annoying. Sure, I could simply say I'm not interested and use keywords to block it, but a lot of them don't even put the game title in their video so I usually get titles in all caps and all of that nonsense. Oh, and those hardcore levels too. Just no. Don't get me wrong. I like Mario but not this game in particular.


----------



## Corrie

soundgarden said:


> i guess its kind of unpopular especially in the anime crowd because i see arguments like this a lot and the "its not real" card seems to win more, which in my humble and 100% not wrong opinion is absolutely ****ing disgusting and doesn't change anything, at least in terms of depicting underage characters sexually
> they seem to love throwing the words pc and sjw around when you call them out, there is nothing political about being grossed out when you go on about how you "love your lolis" you greasy freak



Sure they're drawings but you're still fantasizing about a little kid and that's nasty.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Sure they're drawings but you're still fantasizing about a little kid and that's nasty.



I agree. That may be acceptable from wherever it came from, but doing it here (even in cartoons) should land you on the sex offender registry. Once you’re a registered sex offender, you lose many rights (including the right to use Facebook). Not saying it would, but in my opinion, people who sexualize minors in cartoons should not be allowed to be near children or live close to where children go to.


----------



## Mayor Monday

soundgarden said:


> they seem to love throwing the words pc and sjw around when you call them out, there is nothing political about being grossed out when you go on about how you "love your lolis" you greasy freak



Exactly. I mean, the name 'Lolita' and 'Lolli' should be a slight turn-off in itself. The names literally come from the book about an underage girl being sexualized, abused, and obsessed over by a middle-aged man. 

Not that all people who like Lolita fashion are predators, but you see what I mean.


----------



## Snowesque

Mayor Monday said:


> Exactly. I mean, the name 'Lolita' and 'Lolli' should be a slight turn-off in itself. The names literally come from the book about an underage girl being sexualized, abused, and obsessed over by a middle-aged man.
> 
> Not that all people who like Lolita fashion are predators, but you see what I mean.



Lolita/egl fashion has no correlation with the book "_Lolita_" or the word "loli". The context of capitalizing the word "lolita" is important here, since if it is capitalized it is assumed to be the book name or a name of a person. If someone is fetishizing the fashion, that is on purely on them and not in any way related to it; it is just a fashion.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Snowesque said:


> Luckily through soundgarden's comment, I do not think lolita fashion was being confused with lolis.



ya its not. i really like lolita fashion. when u search up lolita fashion on google u might get a "warning" search that tells u that cp is illegal probably because it has the word loli in it and/or because of the book, but its still really dumb and i think this confuses people.



Corrie said:


> Sure they're drawings but you're still fantasizing about a little kid and that's nasty.



theyre super weird, they make up the dumbest arguments like "it doesnt have the same anatomy as a child, im attracted to this but not a real child so its fine" like yeah it looks different because its a drawing. how is that even a defense? its still a child?
artists and people who consume the art get away with a lot of things because theyre drawings, which i dont think is right. even if no one real is depicted it still runs the risk of really hurting someone.


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> Lolita/egl fashion has no correlation with the book "_Lolita_" or the word "loli". The context of capitalizing the word "lolita" is important here, since if it is capitalized it is assumed to be the book name or a name of a person. If someone is fetishizing the fashion, that is on purely on them and not in any way related to it; it is just a fashion.



Thank you exactly this. While it's played with the innocent/girly look it's nothing sexualized about people into it and people need to learn to distinguish. And there are also a bunch of subcategories within the lolita fashion with everything from punk to guro and country sooo yeah. And yeah Lolita can also be a (nick)name as well.


----------



## Stella-Io

I see alot on twitter and it bothers me.

Aging up a child character to make a pin up drawing of them is not okay. They sexualized a child but used the excuse 'I drew them as an adult to it's okay'. A canon child character made to be inappropriate and in sexual situations. I know it's not reality but it still bothers me people do this and say 'it doesnt affect how people see it' or 'it's a drawing it's not gonna hurt anyone/make anyone think a certain way'. Alot of people brush it off as okay since the character is aged up and it's not reality it's fake, but how do people not find that gross?


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> I see alot on twitter and it bothers me.
> 
> Aging up a child character to make a pin up drawing of them is not okay. They sexualized a child but used the excuse 'I drew them as an adult to it's okay'. A canon child character made to be inappropriate and in sexual situations. I know it's not reality but it still bothers me people do this and say 'it doesnt affect how people see it' or 'it's a drawing it's not gonna hurt anyone/make anyone think a certain way'. Alot of people brush it off as okay since the character is aged up and it's not reality it's fake, but how do people not find that gross?



Yeah that is kinda gross, I agree. Although I don't go look at these things so guess I should be glad lol.

Also I should say people who draws eg. loli games or stuff I highly doubt they go molest kids and remember these things have another culture where they are made, so I wouldn't cherry-pick this too much. The most sexual ones I've seen are pretty gross, though. Also if people see just a drawing of someone in like a bathsuit as sexual then you just have a disturbed brain.

I agree child-porn as actual pictures and videos of real people are incredibly and horrible gross but yeah sentencing someone for having a picture where a manga character eats a banana then no.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sheila said:


> Also I should say people who draws eg. loli games or stuff I highly doubt they go molest kids and remember these things have another culture where they are made, so I wouldn't cherry-pick this too much.



there is that idea that u can be inspired by something graphic like that and then act on those desires, but i guess u can make the argument that any media like a graphic horror film can inspire someone in disturbing ways but its still highly unlikely anyone will do anything even if there is that small risk. there have been times where anime/manga cp and sexual violence has appeared on my feed for no reason other than to be incredibly insensitive or because theyr sick in the head which has affected me mentally. i will never understand why this is allowed on any social media platform because its "art".


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah there are always those extreme cases, although those should be able to distinct reality from fiction you'd hope, and the stuff appearing on feeds are basically ****ed algorithms, I get tons of weird stuff online and on insta. also honestly making a game like criminal girls is better than actual making such a jail, lol.

As for art status aren't there like tons of older artwork depicting children is various suggestive situations that could be as "innocent porn" as loli/shota work. I def. don't defend any real life molesters or anything but yeah what's allowed in "fine arts" is amusing..

And yeah I've played criminal girls which was actually amusing, but for me it wasn't sexuality that made it good, moreso punishing annoying characters lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> I see alot on twitter and it bothers me.
> 
> Aging up a child character to make a pin up drawing of them is not okay. They sexualized a child but used the excuse 'I drew them as an adult to it's okay'. A canon child character made to be inappropriate and in sexual situations. I know it's not reality but it still bothers me people do this and say 'it doesnt affect how people see it' or 'it's a drawing it's not gonna hurt anyone/make anyone think a certain way'. Alot of people brush it off as okay since the character is aged up and it's not reality it's fake, but how do people not find that gross?



Honestly, it doesn’t make it any better to sexualize adult characters. I agree it’s disturbing to sexualize canon child characters, even if you aged up, but even if they are canon adult characters, it’s still a bad idea to sexualize them, male or female. However, the sexualization of characters wouldn’t be the first thing I would censor if I were in charge of dubbing.

My priorities of censorship:


*Mocking on any religion* - this is definitely the first thing I would censor, even when there is no threat of retaliation. This is very disrespectful and judgmental.
*Nudity* - the higher the level, the more I would prioritize censorship.
*Sexual Content* - not the language, but the actual depictions.
*Racial Slurs and Stereotypes* - especially if done for comedy purposes (like how South Park handles it).
*Violence* - at the most extreme levels
*Sexual Slang and Terminology* - or sexual language
*Profanity* - aka bad words
*Drug/Alcohol Usage* - not as bad as most adult content, but still
*Violence* - at most levels
*Politics and mocking on topical issues* - still too controversial, but not NSFW
*Mild Language* - like “sucks”, “crap”, and “damn”.
*Religion* - anything else related to religion
*Violence* - at the lowest levels
*Rude Language* - like “stupid”, “shut up”, and “if I don’t want it, then why give it to me”
*Anything that are deemed offensive by SJWs, but not by most people* - as long as it’s not part of what’s listed above.


----------



## Alienfish

Why would you censor mild language though?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Why would you censor mild language though?



I wouldn’t. But if it is a kid’s show, movie, or whatever, why would you have the words “sucks” and “crap”? They may be good for PG-rated material, but not good for G-rated material.

Right at the bottom is good for media made for even littler kids. Bottom three are good for media made for kids. Bottom five are good for media made for teenagers. Top 10 are only good for adult media.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t know if I’ve mentioned this before or not, but I’ve always believed the concept of both karma and luck to be really, _really_ stupid.  People tell me things at times like, “wow, you got really lucky.”  No, I didn’t get lucky.  It was a set of numbers, circumstances, and my own efforts that gave me the outcome I received.  This is why whenever I’m talking to someone I don’t usually say “good luck”.  I say “I hope you do well” instead.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wouldn’t. But if it is a kid’s show, movie, or whatever, why would you have the words “sucks” and “crap”? They may be good for PG-rated material, but not good for G-rated material.
> 
> Right at the bottom is good for media made for even littler kids. Bottom three are good for media made for kids. Bottom five are good for media made for teenagers. Top 10 are only good for adult media.



Well they'd encounter later on anyway. Because it's expression that makes more sense rather than being like "poop" with a high-pitch voice


----------



## Mayor Monday

Snowesque said:


> Lolita/egl fashion has no correlation with the book "_Lolita_" or the word "loli". The context of capitalizing the word "lolita" is important here, since if it is capitalized it is assumed to be the book name or a name of a person. If someone is fetishizing the fashion, that is on purely on them and not in any way related to it; it is just a fashion.



Oh, I see. I apologize profusely for the misinformation of my statement. Thank you for correcting me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t make it any better to sexualize adult characters. I agree it’s disturbing to sexualize canon child characters, even if you aged up, but even if they are canon adult characters, it’s still a bad idea to sexualize them, male or female. However, the sexualization of characters wouldn’t be the first thing I would censor if I were in charge of dubbing.
> 
> My priorities of censorship:
> 
> 
> *Mocking on any religion* - this is definitely the first thing I would censor, even when there is no threat of retaliation. This is very disrespectful and judgmental.
> *Nudity* - the higher the level, the more I would prioritize censorship.
> *Sexual Content* - not the language, but the actual depictions.
> *Racial Slurs and Stereotypes* - especially if done for comedy purposes (like how South Park handles it).
> *Violence* - at the most extreme levels
> *Sexual Slang and Terminology* - or sexual language
> *Profanity* - aka bad words
> *Drug/Alcohol Usage* - not as bad as most adult content, but still
> *Violence* - at most levels
> *Politics and mocking on topical issues* - still too controversial, but not NSFW
> *Mild Language* - like “sucks”, “crap”, and “damn”.
> *Religion* - anything else related to religion
> *Violence* - at the lowest levels
> *Rude Language* - like “stupid”, “shut up”, and “if I don’t want it, then why give it to me”
> *Anything that are deemed offensive by SJWs, but not by most people* - as long as it’s not part of what’s listed above.



I think some of these are way too far. Once you give censorship an inch it takes a mile.

I simply believe that anything online that would be considered illegal in a real-life situation- threats of violence, predatory behavior, extreme nudity, harassment/slander- should be censored. At the moment they are not as well as they should be.

But swearing, religion, and sexual terminology? Absolutely not.


----------



## Stella-Io

Sheila said:


> Yeah that is kinda gross, I agree. Although I don't go look at these things so guess I should be glad lol.
> 
> Also I should say people who draws eg. loli games or stuff I highly doubt they go molest kids and remember these things have another culture where they are made, so I wouldn't cherry-pick this too much. The most sexual ones I've seen are pretty gross, though. Also if people see just a drawing of someone in like a bathsuit as sexual then you just have a disturbed brain.
> 
> I agree child-porn as actual pictures and videos of real people are incredibly and horrible gross but yeah sentencing someone for having a picture where a manga character eats a banana then no.



Oh yeah I wouldn't say send someone to jail cause they drew an aged up pin up, I just find it bad. Bathing suits aren't sexual either (unless, like, it's really skimpy and revealing on purpose).



Alolan_Apples said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t make it any better to sexualize adult characters. I agree it’s disturbing to sexualize canon child characters, even if you aged up, but even if they are canon adult characters, it’s still a bad idea to sexualize them, male or female.



Yes, drawing adults in sexual situations is not good either, I don't really like it. Like, they really had to draw them like that? Okay suuuuuree. I ignore it to the best of my extent, _atleast_ it's an adult and not a child. Not in support of that either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mayor Monday said:


> I think some of these are way too far. Once you give censorship an inch it takes a mile.
> 
> I simply believe that anything online that would be considered illegal in a real-life situation- threats of violence, predatory behavior, extreme nudity, harassment/slander- should be censored. At the moment they are not as well as they should be.
> 
> But swearing, religion, and sexual terminology? Absolutely not.



I just posted that list to show what I?m more likely going to censor. I agree that once you start censoring anything at the bottom, censorship becomes ridiculous. But towards the top, I wouldn?t be opposed to censorship at all. In fact, I?m more for it.

As you see, I?m very sensitive to nudity. I?m also sensitive to graphic violence. But I would rather censor anything that mocks on any religion, and I would do it out of respect. Next in line to censor is extreme racism in media (and other levels of racism) to avoid any backlash against the creators as racism doesn?t sell well anymore.

From whatever I listed from 6 to 10 (or 6 to 12) is okay in my opinion. But if you?re making stuff for all ages (or at least the kids), none of that would be appropriate, which is why I would censor that in the first place.

The bottom five (especially the bottom three) do not need to be censored at all. I?m especially more passionate towards 14 and 15. 15 because of the political correctness issues over the last 10 years, and 14 because of how Total Drama Island got censored.

There?s a reason why I didn?t list highly illegal content on my censorship priorities. Illegal content is illegal, and anybody who makes media containing that would be in jail for doing so before anybody could censor the content. But if we bar all illegal content, basically anything is allowed in American media.


----------



## Alienfish

To add to my statement yesterday, I think we need to see problems of the debate of actual persons doing sexual/revealing things with/at kids as a real subject, and a person as 3d animated object in a swimsuit eating a banana for example. I mean if you are a pedophile or have pictures of real children doing things yes then you should be sentenced, but if you have like one picture that "might" be revealing that is not having child porn unless proven someone modeled for it. 

Then again we have to look at individual cases. Like, say what if I have ONE pic from criminal girls game somewhere, it's a work of fiction and not really sexualized in that way it's basically innocent play that those -cons were originally and not pron(plus it was heavily censored here).


----------



## Mayor Monday

Sheila said:


> Then again we have to look at individual cases. Like, say what if I have ONE pic from criminal girls game somewhere, it's a work of fiction and not really sexualized in that way it's basically innocent play that those -cons were originally and not pron(plus it was heavily censored here).



True, but we have to consider the underlining intent.

I just looked up the Criminal Girls game, and it was beyond disturbing. All the characters looked like nude, overly sexualized ten-year-olds in porn/pin-up/BDSM positions.

If you had one, clean picture from Criminal Girls- would it be a problem? Absolutely not- you're right. But what's the source material?

These kinds of things deserve to be cracked down on. When someone plays that game, how many of them are probably adults looking for a buzz? Not all, but possibly the majority. What kind of pleasure does that game provide in what it's showing? Sick, _perverted_ pleasure.


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> True, but we have to consider the underlining intent.
> 
> I just looked up the Criminal Girls game, and it was beyond disturbing. All the characters looked like nude, overly sexualized ten-year-olds in porn/pin-up/BDSM positions.
> 
> If you had one, clean picture from Criminal Girls- would it be a problem? Absolutely not- you're right. But what's the source material?
> 
> These kinds of things deserve to be cracked down on. When someone plays that game, how many of them are probably adults looking for a buzz? Not all, but possibly the majority. What kind of pleasure does that game provide in what it's showing? Sick, _perverted_ pleasure.



Yeah, and also what I wanted to take up as a problem that people are generalizing a lot. Also the game was censored a lot here, probably so they could even release it (like they removed screams and added more mist etc. which is perfectly understandable contrary to some dumb FE games censor).

And yeah while I don't collect clean loli or shota pics for a good reasons people need to see those lines individually in whatever case they go on when it comes to fiction. I see your point though and yeah while I enjoyed that game for rather innocent reasons, I know it's fiction and it was not that bad as some (fan)art wants it to be honestly. Neptunia or some other stuff are as bad. They could have made it with mature girls (we also got those games where u place ladies on like sawmills and they splat blood all over lol) and it'd be better honestly.

Also there are also of course people who can't handle that and got a sick mind and those shouldn't even touch it.

Also it's sad that originally loli and shota were childlike innocence pics rather than the child porn it's come to be and associated with. what's wrong drawing a superhero lil girl with a bikini if you can handle it's fiction.. yeah those sick minded pedophiles getting wrong ideas.. so yeah cover it up at least. 

than again love that fine renaissance art can get away with whatever lol


----------



## Alienfish

And too add, yes if someone had like 20 criminal girls pictures of the bad kind and then were found doing stuff to kids then it's obvious they are pedophiles affected by stuff, but yeah catch those and not someone having like an innocent kid pic from a game just because they had a prisoner dress and a small hint of bobs.


----------



## John Wick

I think hospital food is fantastic!


----------



## Mayor Monday

Sheila said:


> And too add, yes if someone had like 20 criminal girls pictures of the bad kind and then were found doing stuff to kids then it's obvious they are pedophiles affected by stuff, but yeah catch those and not someone having like an innocent kid pic from a game just because they had a prisoner dress and a small hint of bobs.



My simple deduction is this- if the _*insert whatever here*_ attracts that kind of reaction/crowd/intent, how good can it really be? If those are the themes within it, there's no justification.

But that's my opinion. I understand what you mean.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Moving onto a new subject:

I don’t know if I said it in this thread, but Hawaii is overrated. I think Florida would be a better state for a “tropical paradise”. Plus, Florida is more “southern” than Hawaii (but not as “southern” as Texas).


----------



## Mayor Monday

I find stand-up comedy to be a little weird. I don't understand it!


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Monday said:


> My simple deduction is this- if the _*insert whatever here*_ attracts that kind of reaction/crowd/intent, how good can it really be? If those are the themes within it, there's no justification.
> 
> But that's my opinion. I understand what you mean.



I'd say I'd be the exception I guess, but then I'm aware to it as fiction and I don't get affected by it. And I'm not gonna go into a child psychology and them discovering pulling a nipple is sexual but not to them originally because it will probably turn into a NSFW discussion. Also they are not really targeted at the typical pedo group audience either which actual child porn is, so yeah. Also I don't think 50 year olds walk around with a PS Vita other than in their closet anyway.

And yeah, actual child porn is a larger issue than anime games like these.




Mayor Monday said:


> I find stand-up comedy to be a little weird. I don't understand it!



Same, mostly because a lot are either the same or trying to be niche but failing and also playing entitled card on themselves and only they can joke about x thing because they are x. I also really can't concentrate on it well either.


----------



## Alienfish

More of a bother maybe, but you shouldn't let books raise your kids and think eg. recent trend with social realism books like "mommy gets her sick money" is better than pippi longstocking or nancy drew or stuff. just be a non lazy parent and explain what happens and what things mean, then there are of course those books that tackle hard/er things well but don't pick anything just to hang with the times if you enjoyed it yourself.


----------



## neoratz

Sheila said:


> I don't get why it's so "fantastic" when celebs come out with autism or aspergers(sometimes adhd but it's basically "lol its a superpower" crap so it's less heterogeneous so u can ignore it)
> 
> a) it varies a lot between individuals and what help you can and are able to get etc.
> b) which leads me to these people obviously have money/contacts/family/therapists etc. that makes sure they get proper help
> c) so they kinda misinform people and think all people work like them/the same



i sorta understand the points here, autism varies a lot from person to person and it is definitely very sad the amount of people who can't get help/are shamed for it and the majority of people are VERY misinformed on autism (most people's view of it is only of lower functioning autistic ppl, and even then they don't understand what lower functioning autism is like. it's like a caricature)... 

but i don't think being positive about autism and praising people who reveal they're autistic is a bad thing either! it probably takes some people a lot of courage to reveal it with the negative image it has and i think it can help contribute to the idea that autism isn't necessarily a negative thing. i'd even say a lot of the negative sides to mid/high functioning autistic ppl are only negative because of (like you said) the lack of resources for us. even with the negative bits i still feel like overall i am happy to be autistic cuz i wouldn't be the same person without autism... i hope this wasn't too long xP i just feel passionate about this



Sheila said:


> Also I should say people who draws eg. loli games or stuff I highly doubt they go molest kids and remember these things have another culture where they are made, so I wouldn't cherry-pick this too much. The most sexual ones I've seen are pretty gross, though. I agree child-porn as actual pictures and videos of real people are incredibly and horrible gross but yeah sentencing someone for having a picture where a manga character eats a banana then no.



NOT TO DRAG THIS OUT but i wanted to comment on this bit too... while i also agree that people making these things are probably not going out and doing stuff in real life this stuff is still extremely harmful. i feel like reducing it to "sentencing someone for having a picture where a manga character eats a banana" is missing the point, and it's not a cultural thing either really. media like this can have many different negative effects. i wrote a post on this recently but idk if it's too inappropriate to share so i'm just gonna not link it here but i can send in PMs if anyone wants it.

the tl;dr of it is even seeing this stuff can desensitize people to it and normalize it and allow worse stuff to continue to be produced in the future. it can also cause long-lasting problems for people seeing it while they're kids and still figuring this stuff out. it can create addictions that take years of therapy to deal with, and most people can't even afford therapy. some people don't even see the problem while it's happening because of the communities they're in (like i said earlier, desensitizing and normalizing). this is a way bigger problem than most people think it is and it's really depressing that thinking this stuff is wrong is an unpopular opinion online. (not saying y'all said that i mean in other online spaces)

(mods feel free to delete this bit if it's too inappropriate btw i completely understand)


----------



## Alienfish

I think it's wrong because it's such an individual spectrum and diagnoses and varies so much from person to person, and celebrities doesn't really represent the everyday person and yeah especially not the high-functioning. And it adds to the stigma that you need to be known and come out with it etc. And sadly a lot of parents including my mom believes it's really homogenic like those people also, lol. I think more non-celebs and just yours or mine neighbour should come out with it instead and give their story rather than some random chick with a full support team on social media. I don't really give much for celebrities removing stigma on stuff unless it actually makes something happen and we have a loooong way to go there with eg beauty ideals also.
---

About your point, I'm not trying to normalize the games and they are basically aimed at niche weebs who probably doesn't have a life anyway(very generalizing, but it's not that your casual car game dad knows about them anyway) but then they can handle it? Also not reducing, that was actually a real case when a manga translator got sentenced just for having that kind of picture(s) while not even doing anything with them what I know of.

I definitely see your problems with it, I do too if it gets in the wrong hands, but on the other hand those people should get educated what is right and wrong. As for real life child porn, yes that's heinous and shouldn't even exist.

I'm gonna end it with saying I definitely don't defend anything, cultures are different no matter how bad it might be. And I think there are worse manga, anime, and game examples that are even more normal when you think about it. If you wanna take it further, send me PM here or I'm at Discord.


----------



## neoratz

Sheila said:


> I don't really give much for celebrities removing stigma on stuff unless it actually makes something happen and we have a loooong way to go there with eg beauty ideals also.


i totally see your point and especially understand how you must feel having dealt with ur moms views and stuff.... and we DO definitely have a long way to go. even if i don't feel completely the same this makes sense to me!



Sheila said:


> Also not reducing, that was actually a real case when a manga translator got sentenced just for having that kind of picture(s) while not even doing anything with them what I know of.


ohhhh my bad. i misunderstood and thought you were using "sentenced" in the sense of people reporting/banning ppl who draw/repost/own/etc that kind of stuff... i think it's wrong to have it but can't speak on sentencing ppl for it cuz i don't feel like i know enough about legal stuff and i don't know that exact situation. sorry for my misinterpretation!

i won't say anything else on the other stuff in the 2nd half of ur response cuz i don't wanna carry this on too long but i do appreciate the response even if it's not something i fully agree with... i think this stuff is important to talk about!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sheila said:


> I think it's wrong because it's such an individual spectrum and diagnoses and varies so much from person to person, and celebrities doesn't really represent the everyday person and yeah especially not the high-functioning. And it adds to the stigma that you need to be known and come out with it etc. And sadly a lot of parents including my mom believes it's really homogenic like those people also, lol. I think more non-celebs and just yours or mine neighbour should come out with it instead and give their story rather than some random chick with a full support team on social media. I don't really give much for celebrities removing stigma on stuff unless it actually makes something happen and we have a loooong way to go there with eg beauty ideals also.



i dont like most celebrities either especially with something like this because people who know nothing about autism tend to hop on and pretend that theyre an "ally" just because their fav celebrity was diagnosed. but the one good thing i can think of is that i guess it can still inspire everyday people on the spectrum and thats good enough for me. there are famous people who are autistic/famous people who have talked about autism very positively which inspires me personally!
what i dont like is how people like to gossip about which celebrity has autism without an official diagnosis.. it doesnt bother me at all if its a fictional character but why do it on a real person? you get clickbait articles like Celebrities U Didnt Know Have Autism. . . and its like "this guy may (MAY) have autism...because they quirky lol........" yes as someone on the spectrum i think i am quirky! but non-autistic people can be quirky. its not good to do that because it adds to the stigma we already have to face every day. theyre not autistic just because they might stick out of the social norm, why do people even do this



neoratz said:


> i sorta understand the points here, autism varies a lot from person to person and it is definitely very sad the amount of people who can't get help/are shamed for it and the majority of people are VERY misinformed on autism (most people's view of it is only of lower functioning autistic ppl, and even then they don't understand what lower functioning autism is like. it's like a caricature)...
> 
> but i don't think being positive about autism and praising people who reveal they're autistic is a bad thing either! it probably takes some people a lot of courage to reveal it with the negative image it has and i think it can help contribute to the idea that autism isn't necessarily a negative thing. i'd even say a lot of the negative sides to mid/high functioning autistic ppl are only negative because of (like you said) the lack of resources for us. even with the negative bits i still feel like overall i am happy to be autistic cuz i wouldn't be the same person without autism... i hope this wasn't too long xP i just feel passionate about this



because of the way i see and interact with the world i have been mistreated by a lot of people in my life which has put me down but i wouldnt change myself at all. i really like some of the qualities i have that probably wouldnt be as strong if i was neurotypical. i think it makes me a very passionate and empathetic person and the flaws that come with my other symptoms seem miniscule in comparison. there is way too much misinformation about us, to neurotypical people we are supposed to be unable to relate to others, incapable of social interaction and are fundamentally inappropriate, on the other hand were supposed to have superpowers and 140+ iq. im not ashamed of it at all but i tend to not tell people and mask my symptoms as best as i can just so that i can be treated like a normal person. i wish i could live in a world where i didnt have to do that. i also cant comment on nonverbal people because im not too familiar with their experiences but im sure theres a lot of misinformation about them as well.




			
				neoratz said:
			
		

> i wrote a post on this recently but idk if it's too inappropriate to share so i'm just gonna not link it here but i can send in PMs if anyone wants it.


i am also interested in this


----------



## sierra

Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Monday said:


> I find stand-up comedy to be a little weird. I don't understand it!



I used to watch a lot of standup but And I?d be exited to see them in a interview or talk show or another standup show and they would say the same jokes. I understand it?s hard to write a routine but I just find the whole process unnatural? These days I much prefer podcasts  and youtubers. There?s something so much funnier about improvised comedy.


----------



## deSPIRIA

sierra said:


> Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board



maroon 5 is one of my least favourite bands ever. they used to be a band called kara's flowers which was mediocre but it's a lot better than what they are today. definition of sellout tbh


----------



## Alienfish

sierra said:


> Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch a lot of standup but And I’d be exited to see them in a interview or talk show or another standup show and they would say the same jokes. I understand it’s hard to write a routine but I just find the whole process unnatural? These days I much prefer podcasts  and youtubers. There’s something so much funnier about improvised comedy.



yep. m5 is bad.
--

yeah improvisation can be fun depending on area but yeah forced jokes like stand up comedy nah
--
as for the celeb autism stuff. if someone legit professor who can tell about struggles in a neutral way that applies to a general audience with nuances i don't mind but all these people writing books and playing on it all the time online yeah no


----------



## sierra

sierra said:


> Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch a lot of standup but And I’d be exited to see them in a interview or talk show or another standup show and they would say the same jokes. I understand it’s hard to write a routine but I just find the whole process unnatural? These days I much prefer podcasts  and youtubers. There’s something so much funnier about improvised comedy.



But that’s not to say I don’t like funny shows like parks and rec or mick and rorty. For me it’s different for shows because you hear the jokes once and it’s on to the next one. 



soundgarden said:


> maroon 5 is one of my least favourite bands ever. they used to be a band called kara's flowers which was mediocre but it's a lot better than what they are today. definition of sellout tbh



They are just so damn vanilla abc family boring


----------



## neoratz

sierra said:


> Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board



they're my mom's favorite band.... someone ik said it makes sense cuz they're such a middle-aged mom band LOL


----------



## sierra

neoratz said:


> they're my mom's favorite band.... someone ik said it makes sense cuz they're such a middle-aged mom band LOL



No disrespect to your mom, we all have imperfections haha


----------



## SaminalCrossing

sierra said:


> Moroon 5 is nails on a chalk board
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch a lot of standup but And I?d be exited to see them in a interview or talk show or another standup show and they would say the same jokes. I understand it?s hard to write a routine but I just find the whole process unnatural? These days I much prefer podcasts  and youtubers. There?s something so much funnier about improvised comedy.



SAME..... my mom's favorite radio station still plays some of their hits and it drives me nuts. adam levine specifically doesn't sound bad, but his voice doesn't mesh well with the whole musical aesthetic of the band lol


----------



## Alienfish

My mom probably liked them back in the days, not sure about now but yeah she has pretty.. special taste I don't really agree with xP

Also paid music journalism is pretty bull**** because they more or less never put in their actual opinion and just write what gives most dough :/ Tbf I'd rather read amateur music blogs that are 10 better


----------



## Corrie

I liked Maroon 5's music back then rather than these days. I find nowadays they sound so high pitched and obnoxious.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Corrie said:


> I liked Maroon 5's music back then rather than these days. I find nowadays they sound so high pitched and obnoxious.



I've only heard their early stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't really think it's any prestige in getting x million amount of streams these day, considering how accessible and easy that is if you compare to someone who actual does a physical album and put money and soul into that..


----------



## deSPIRIA

i wish people would shut up about keanu reeves. i don't really mean normal fans but there aren't very many vocal ones, i don't consider someone to be a normal fan if they get all giddy when they see a photo where someone is invading his personal space by taking a picture of him having some time by himself with some ice cream because it's """wholesome""", telling a boy to kill himself just because he didn't like keanu/didn't know who he was or constantly gushing about how "nice" he is. he might be a really nice person but people need to stop putting him on some kind of god tier pedestal as when this happens in an interview he got uncomfortable when the interviewer kept going "ur so nice! u are so nice!" like a parrot. he probably has done some not-so-nice things in his life, everyone has. bill and ted is one of my favourite movies but overall as an actor he's overrated as hell, he's in a lot of bad movies and has acted poorly in multiple different films (see: dracula) it's embarrassing how shoehorned he is into everything right now, it's a ****ty trend that needs to die


----------



## Alienfish

^Agree when when people do kawaii "wholesome" faces at basically anyone like that... leave them alone?? they are person also not some god actor or stuff.


----------



## Alienfish

I think people put their parents or relatives on a pedestal way too much.. like parents are not gods and if they can't care for you mentally or physically etc. the kid shouldn't be forced to live there...sadly child care is ****ed in a lot of countries especially with mental abuse.


----------



## Corrie

I don't get why people get pride into putting thousands of hours into games. Like, it's more embarrassing than anything else.


----------



## watercolorwish

"Stupid Love" is terrible even the gays don't like it. When we said we wanted the old gaga back this isn't what we meant. She basically became a sellout because that song is being plastered all over the place with the new iphone ad. She must've made millions tho. Still really bummed about it.


----------



## John Wick

Corrie said:


> I don't get why people get pride into putting thousands of hours into games. Like, it's more embarrassing than anything else.



If it's building a town in AC, it's an awesome feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## ecstasy

Here come the gunshots oh boy
1. I do not support the lgbt community *gets shot*
2. I don't like Pokemon *more gunshots*
3. I don't like Harry Potter *dead*
Seriously please don't attack me for my opinions ;-;


----------



## xara

poyonomatopoeia said:


> "Stupid Love" is terrible even the gays don't like it. When we said we wanted the old gaga back this isn't what we meant. She basically became a sellout because that song is being plastered all over the place with the new iphone ad. She must've made millions tho. Still really bummed about it.



listen, i love gaga but stupid love is _not_ a bop


----------



## Mayor Monday

Sugaryy said:


> 1. I do not support the lgbt community *gets shot*
> 2. I don't like Pokemon *more gunshots*
> 3. I don't like Harry Potter *dead*



Agreed.

Here, lemme give you a bulletproof vest. I have plenty. lol


----------



## SheepMareep

poyonomatopoeia said:


> "Stupid Love" is terrible even the gays don't like it. When we said we wanted the old gaga back this isn't what we meant. She basically became a sellout because that song is being plastered all over the place with the new iphone ad. She must've made millions tho. Still really bummed about it.



I listened to it for 5 seconds when it first came out, noticed someone else dropped a song too and then ditched it lmao. Didn't sound that great and was too similar to some of her other songs sound-wise so it didn't feel new or exciting to me.


----------



## Stella-Io

Sugaryy said:


> Here come the gunshots oh boy
> 1. I do not support the lgbt community *gets shot*
> 2. I don't like Pokemon *more gunshots*
> 3. I don't like Harry Potter *dead*
> Seriously please don't attack me for my opinions ;-;



Everythin else I get EXCEPT number 1. Why/what exactly do you not support about LGBTQ+? Do you just not identify with any of the terms or do you genuinely do not like anyone LGBTQ+?


----------



## ecstasy

Stella-Io said:


> Everythin else I get EXCEPT number 1. Why/what exactly do you not support about LGBTQ+? Do you just not identify with any of the terms or do you genuinely do not like anyone LGBTQ+?


I just don't support what the people within the community are doing. I'm not homophobic if that's what you were thinking, I've never been around anyone lgbt+ but I'm sure I wouldn't mind it as long as they weren't, you know, rubbing it in my face. I still love the people though, just don't like what they're doing. Hope you understand


----------



## Stella-Io

Sugaryy said:


> I just don't support what the people within the community are doing. I'm not homophobic if that's what you were thinking, I've never been around anyone lgbt+ but I'm sure I wouldn't mind it as long as they weren't, you know, rubbing it in my face. I still love the people though, just don't like what they're doing. Hope you understand



Tbh... I don't entirely. I'm not sure what LGBTQ+ are doin, but, I mean as long as you aren't homophobic that's good. Yeah obnoxiously rubbing it in people's faces is not good.


----------



## SheepMareep

Sugaryy said:


> I just don't support what the people within the community are doing. I'm not homophobic if that's what you were thinking, I've never been around anyone lgbt+ but I'm sure I wouldn't mind it as long as they weren't, you know, rubbing it in my face. I still love the people though, just don't like what they're doing. Hope you understand



I can promise you no lgbt person would ever go up to you and "rub it in your face" more than any straight person already has.
I've seen more straight people act completely obscene in public than lgbt people since ykno. we have to be in hiding 90% of the time to avoid being attacked.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Tbh... I don't entirely. I'm not sure what LGBTQ+ are doin, but, I mean as long as you aren't homophobic that's good. Yeah obnoxiously rubbing it in people's faces is not good.



We are stealing the batteries out of everyones remotes. it's the only thing I can think of. I'm sorry, I can't control my urge to steal the batteries.


----------



## ecstasy

Stella-Io said:


> Tbh... I don't entirely. I'm not sure what LGBTQ+ are doin, but, I mean as long as you aren't homophobic that's good. Yeah obnoxiously rubbing it in people's faces is not good.


I'm a Christian and most of us don't support the lgbt community cause the Bible says it's wrong. BUT, despite what people say about us we are not homophobic. I don't dislike the people. We just dislike the lifestyle, that's all.


----------



## John Wick

Sugaryy said:


> I just don't support what the people within the community are doing. I'm not homophobic if that's what you were thinking, I've never been around anyone lgbt+ but I'm sure I wouldn't mind it as long as they weren't, you know, rubbing it in my face. I still love the people though, just don't like what they're doing. Hope you understand



I'm curious also.
What are they 'doing' that bothers you?

If it isn't their sexual orientation, and you aren't homophobic, then I don't understand what else they could be doing?

They are no different than anyone else.
They put their shoes on, one foot at a time.

Just confused here.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Shrek 2 is at least meaty ogre.


----------



## xara

Irishchai said:


> We are stealing the batteries out of everyones remotes. it's the only thing I can think of. I'm sorry, I can't control my urge to steal the batteries.



man is that where my batteries went,,, give them back pls i wanna change the channel :c


----------



## John Wick

Sugaryy said:


> I'm a Christian and we don't support the lgbt community cause the Bible says it's wrong. BUT, despite what people say about us we are not homophobic. I don't dislike the people. We just dislike the lifestyle, that's all.



I'm a Christian, or was raised one, but I don't believe in the bible or what it says anymore.

It was, after all, written by mankind.

I've met Christians who don't believe in dinosaurs because they think the world was created only 2020 years ago, which is absurd.

Anyway..

We have one life.
Live it well, because all of the crap we were taught as good Christian kids is mostly life robbing crap.

Live life and have decent values and a moral conscience.

That matters, but just because some old book says only a man who loves a woman, and vice versa, are the only ones who can live life with morals and decency, doesn't make it true.

People are people.
Love is love.

It doesn't matter _who_ you love.
It matters how you live your life.

Do unto others.

Don't discriminate, is what I would want others not to do.


----------



## xara

Sugaryy said:


> I'm a Christian and we don't support the lgbt community cause the Bible says it's wrong. BUT, despite what people say about us we are not homophobic. I don't dislike the people. We just dislike the lifestyle, that's all.



i mean the bible’s pretty outdated so uh,,, but not being heterosexual isn’t a choice or a lifestyle - it doesn’t define people, it’s just a part of them, and there’s really no difference between a heterosexual couple and a gay one. love is love and people are people - there are worse and actual concerning things out there


----------



## SheepMareep

Sugaryy said:


> I'm a Christian and we don't support the lgbt community cause the Bible says it's wrong. BUT, despite what people say about us we are not homophobic. I don't dislike the people. We just dislike the lifestyle, that's all.



Pause pause pause. I am not going to go all out because you're still young and don't know better but
You saying "I am not homophobic" does not mean you are not homophobic. At all. Because what you are saying is... in fact... homophobic.

For instance: Say someone goes up to you and sees you have blue hair. You did not dye it blue, you just were born with it. Instead of minding their business, the person goes up to you and says "I don't support this at all. Your hair is unnatural and goes against everything that god made." But, you did not decide this. You were born with blue hair. It's not your fault, and now you are being told that god-- someone you believe in-- does not support you. That if you are religious and believe in god this must mean you are going to hell for a decision you did not make. For being exactly who you were born as. For being who god made you in the first place.
Instead of acknowledging the hurt they put on you, the person then says "oh, I'm not blue-phobic by the way." and expects you to feel better, that they actually care about you.

That's what you're doing. The bible does not say anything about anyone in the lgbt+ community being wrong. It just doesn't. people who are homophobic pull out of context lines from the bible and use them against us to shun us from society and turn others within their community against us.

You do not get to decide what you say is not homophobic love, you aren't the one being affected.


----------



## Cheryll

*sips tea from this*

Um...not really an unpopular opinion but I kinda think I'm starting to fall into insanity with this work stuff. :/ I kinda feel...out of touch with some other people.


----------



## ecstasy

*sigh* I was worried this would happen. Look, it's just my opinion. No need to start a debate. Let's just move on. I've barely even been on this forum and I've already started problems. Maybe I should just leave.. I'm sorry everyone, can we just move on please?


----------



## d3_3p

John Wick said:


> I'm a Christian, or was raised one, but I don't believe in the bible or what it says anymore.
> 
> It was, after all, written by mankind.
> 
> I've met Christians who don't believe in dinosaurs because they think the world was created only 2020 years ago, which is absurd.
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> We have one life.
> Live it well, because all of the crap we were taught as good Christian kids is mostly life robbing crap.
> 
> Live life and have decent values and a moral conscience.
> 
> That matters, but just because some old book says only a man who loves a woman, and vice versa, are the only ones who can live life with morals and decency, doesn't make it true.
> 
> People are people.
> Love is love.
> 
> It doesn't matter _who_ you love.
> It matters how you live your life.
> 
> Do unto others.
> 
> Don't discriminate, is what I would want others not to do.


I don't respect people who have to be told to be nice by an ancient book. You have to think for yourself. Ancient dogmas were understandable in middle-ages, but now? it's absurd. It's the age of science. I don't have anything against religious people, but I absolutely think that they are in a sect. I mean if you are ill, you don't pray for the best, you go to the fricking doctor.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sugaryy said:


> I just don't support what the people within the community are doing. I'm not homophobic if that's what you were thinking, I've never been around anyone lgbt+ but I'm sure I wouldn't mind it as long as they weren't, you know, rubbing it in my face. I still love the people though, just don't like what they're doing. Hope you understand



I would agree that not supporting LGBT or their activities isn?t homophobic. And even if it is, you shouldn?t receive criticism or a backlash for opposing their values or activities. We are free to believe what we want to believe, and if someone thinks it?s right to bully, intimidate, harass, or scorn people for not supporting same-sex marriage or other LGBT issues, then he/she is evil. It?s only bad to actually be hateful against them or actively trying to discriminate against them. Even just not picking sides isn?t evil or worth bullying others for.


----------



## ecstasy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would agree that not supporting LGBT or their activities isn’t homophobic. And even if it is, you shouldn’t receive criticism or a backlash for opposing their values or activities. We are free to believe what we want to believe, and if someone thinks it’s right to bully, intimidate, harass, or scorn people for not supporting same-sex marriage or other LGBT issues, then he/she is evil. It’s only bad to actually be hateful against them or actively trying to discriminate against them. Even just not picking sides isn’t evil or worth bullying others for.



Finally someone who understands! qwq


----------



## SheepMareep

Not supporting us literally translates into thinking we should not get married, adopt or have children, be seen in public with our s/o, be present in media such as TV shows/movies, that we should not become famous because then kids will know we exist, etc. 

My family does not support me and I'm not even dating a girl right now. I've had friends who families said that they do not support them and kicked them out at 15. 
So yeah.
We are the evil ones for pointing out saying that you dont support us is homophobic/wrong.

Not supporting us is more than just thinking same gender sex is gross.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Just want to remind everyone to be respectful in your responses, even if you don’t agree with the person you’re responding to. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, just as you are entitled to yours.  I also want to remind folks that although you are entitled to your opinions, we don’t tolerate discrimination against the LGBTQ+ community here, so let’s not stray into that territory.


----------



## ecstasy

Well I'm done talking about the whole thing. Let's move on. I'm going to leave this thread because I've caused enough trouble so I'm done. Bye.


----------



## Zura

d3_3p said:


> I don't respect people who have to be told to be nice by an ancient book. You have to think for yourself. Ancient dogmas were understandable in middle-ages, but now? it's absurd. It's the age of science. I don't have anything against religious people, but I absolutely think that they are in a sect. I mean if you are ill, you don't pray for the best, you go to the fricking doctor.



It's not just an ancient book but the actual words from the mouth of the almighty and all knowing God. Believe it if you want but it's not just a list of dos and don'ts. No offense but it sounds like you have the wrong idea. Furthermore, only a crazy person would think that just praying for a person is going to heal them. Christians like myself aren't like that, not in the slightest. The God of the universe instructs us to take care of ourselves and those around us, whether or not that means seeing a doctor. Prayer is the action of talking with God for guidance and help, not a form of wish fulfilment.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Some fast food chains like Taco Bell are crap. It’s one thing that their food isn’t healthy, but quality is what matters more. Hence why In-N-Out and Chick-fil-A are better than anything, Taco Cabana is better than Taco Bell, and Carl’s Jr is better than McDonald’s (even the breakfast menu).


----------



## John Wick

d3_3p said:


> I don't respect people who have to be told to be nice by an ancient book. You have to think for yourself. Ancient dogmas were understandable in middle-ages, but now? it's absurd. It's the age of science. I don't have anything against religious people, but I absolutely think that they are in a sect. I mean if you are ill, you don't pray for the best, you go to the fricking doctor.



I was saying I don't believe in that book.
Didn't you read my post?

Read it again.
It basically says what you just said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugaryy said:


> *sigh* I was worried this would happen. Look, it's just my opinion. No need to start a debate. Let's just move on. I've barely even been on this forum and I've already started problems. Maybe I should just leave.. I'm sorry everyone, can we just move on please?



No worries, you haven't caused any trouble at all.
Hopefully one day you will see that people have a right to love whoever they want.

Love is genderless. Believe me.
It's the Soul of a person we fall in love with.
Not the gender.

No debate here.


----------



## d3_3p

John Wick said:


> I was saying I don't believe in that book.
> Didn't you read my post?
> 
> Read it again.
> It basically says what you just said.


I read it. And I agree with you. I'm not disagreeing.



> The God of the universe instructs us to take care of ourselves and those around us, whether or not that means seeing a doctor.


Why do you need some God to tell you to take care of yourself? Does everything have to be the will of some deity? Are we just puppets?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irishchai said:


> Not supporting us literally translates into thinking we should not get married, adopt or have children, be seen in public with our s/o, be present in media such as TV shows/movies, that we should not become famous because then kids will know we exist, etc.
> 
> My family does not support me and I'm not even dating a girl right now. I've had friends who families said that they do not support them and kicked them out at 15.
> So yeah.
> We are the evil ones for pointing out saying that you dont support us is homophobic/wrong.
> 
> Not supporting us is more than just thinking same gender sex is gross.


I'm sorry for that. Unfortunately, it's still a taboo in many places. Here in Russia it's practically illegal to broadcast your (unorthodox) sexuality. I am straight, but I absolutely support gay rights. Now, the endless list of genders is a harder concept to grasp but basically my motto is "live and let live"


----------



## Zura

No that is common sense but can be news for those who don't value their life. Aka those with serious disorders or lack of respect for themselves. We don't get everything we do straight down to breathing from the Bible. Also no, we're not puppets because we have the free will to make our own decisions.


----------



## Mayor Monday

LaBelleFleur said:


> we don’t tolerate discrimination against the LGBTQ+ community here, so let’s not stray into that territory.



With all due respect, why is it not _'we don't tolerate discrimination against everyone'_- or _'we don't tolerate discrimination against LGBTQ's AND Christians'_?

People were starting up about Christians, too, and slinging arguments in their direction about faith, the Bible, their views, etc. 

Why are you not defending us as well?


----------



## d3_3p

Mayor Monday said:


> Why are you not defending us as well?


God will defend you.


----------



## Mayor Monday

d3_3p said:


> God will defend you.



Not necessarily. Christ already told us we will be hated because of his name, as they hated him first.

_"If the world hates you, understand that it hated Me first."_ -John 15:18

But the Lord will be with us- as will the Word and its teachings. Wisdom and discernment is something that comes from the Lord through faith in prayer. That is how I know He is with us during times where we have to defend the truth!


----------



## Alienfish

Okay can we stop this God discussion and be nice to each other bruthurrs. Don't discriminate and no one should be a butt.

Also Sweet Valley Twins was better than High tbh


----------



## Tao

John Wick said:


> I've met Christians who don't believe in dinosaurs because they think the world was created only 2020 years ago, which is absurd.



That probably has far less (arguably nothing) to do with their beliefs and more to do with those people being (to put it nicely) utterly friggin' stupid. If not for the blatant ignorance and dismissal of factual history and science with hard irrefutable evidence to support, then the blatant ignorance and lack of understanding for their own religious texts they claim to follow in which none of the ones I can think of even suggest the world is only 2,020 years old.


Pretty much its the same as those idiots that crawl out of the woodwork every January 1st to say "happy birthday! Wow, I can't believe America is 2,020 years old today!!!". The only difference is we're allowed to say they're stupid, but 'those' Christians apparently have religion as an excuse.



d3_3p said:


> I don't respect people who have to be told to be nice by an ancient book. You have to think for yourself.



I wouldn't say I lose respect, more that I question the earnestness of their motives.

There's some religious people that somewhat regularly tend to follow things up with "we have to do this because .... religion" or "you must act this way because ... religion". Makes me wonder, if they weren't terrified of being punished via spontaneous lightning bolt or going to hell when they die, would these people be worse people? If they weren't religious with either fear or bribes given as incentives to do nice things, would they be instead be awful people? Why do they have to feel they do good things because of an omniscient being punishing them rather than because it would just be decent thing to do? 

Religious people probably wouldn't suddenly start raping and pillaging if they suddenly found out there was no god, they likely just say "because the big guy upstairs will be mad if I don't" just to reinforce their already existing moral choice, but I much more trust an atheist who is nice because "it's just the right thing to do" with no other grand motive more than I trust the old lady basically telling us "I didn't want to do it, but I wouldn't go to heaven if I didn't".

I think all religious texts have their own variation of moral guidance. I don't see why they feel moral choices are a religiously motivated thing though when pretty much all religious text (and children's books) essentially boil down to "look, just don't be a dick, alright?", a slogan everybody should be able to get behind without fear and treats as an incentive.


----------



## Zura

I think this is also a moment that God put in our lives to teach and to show his love to others. 

The bible and Christianity isn't just a about dos and don'ts. Not by good works are we set free from Hell but through Jesus Christ our savior, we are set free.  My destination was Hell and there was nothing I, as a human can do about that. Our God showed us amazing Grace and love by dying for those sins so we can be set free. We show our gratitude by following his teachings so that we don't have to be slaves of sin. That doesn't mean I don't sin but instead made aware of my sins, flaws and destiny but given new life through Jesus Christ my king 

That my friend is the gospel aka the good news


----------



## Midoriya

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some fast food chains like Taco Bell are crap. It?s one thing that their food isn?t healthy, but quality is what matters more. Hence why In-N-Out and Chick-fil-A are better than anything, Taco Cabana is better than Taco Bell, and Carl?s Jr is better than McDonald?s (even the breakfast menu).



Yeah, I agree.  Taco Bell is disgusting and I?ll never understand why people are obsessed with it.  Like just give me anything else please.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even a young Earth creationist wouldn’t believe the Earth is 2020 years old. If it was, then most of the biblical events (especially before the birth of Christ) wouldn’t even have happened. By the way, if we use our modern calendars (i.e. the Declaration of Independence was signed on July 4th, 1776), Jesus might have been born in the B.C. Years.


----------



## zato

i'm gonna do it....i'm gonna say it...chocolate..isn't good. dark,milk,whatever it's all kinda ick. only time it's good is when it's paired with another flavor that over powers it like cherries, banana, or coconut. i'm sorry.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Sugaryy said:


> I'm a Christian and we don't support the lgbt community


speak for yourself, im christian and I *do* support the lgbt community bc im gay; and being gay doesn't make me any less of a christian. 
as a christian, we should be lifting everybody up, and leaving the judgment up to God. 

and you know, about the people who are saying christians dont believe in dinosaurs or whatever, is so dumb. I took an evolution class in college where basically I learned about all this evidence on early humans, etc. I mean, the evidence is _real_. but I believe God is also real. so if God tells me He created the earth and everything in it, than I personally believe He did. but the physical evidence of early humans, dinosaurs, etc, "challenge" my beliefs. I don't understand how this physical proof coincides with my beliefs, and I dont have to. faith is all about believing without knowing. I was never once uncomfortable in my evolution class, and actually really enjoyed what I learned. so im not going to sit here and tell you that dinosaurs are not real, or evolution is fake. maybe it is, maybe it isn't. either way it literally does not matter. as a christian, all that "matters" to me is my faith and personal relationship with God.


----------



## Stella-Io

Irishchai said:


> We are stealing the batteries out of everyones remotes. it's the only thing I can think of. I'm sorry, I can't control my urge to steal the batteries.



I actually have done this before thou cause my Wii remote was dead and there wasn't anymore double AA batteries in the house.

Okay here's a lil' somethin. I take back what I said about Spotify. YouTube is better for listening to music. If we're comparing basic YouTube (no premium) and basic Spotify app (no premium) YouTube is better. The commercials are shorter, you can skip most of them, YouTube will play many songs in a row compared to Spotify's so called 30 minutes uninterrupted. YouTube doesn't keep changing my playlists and adding/deleting songs once I like/make a playlist.

Also lately I've been having more problems with Spotify than I have with YouTube. Spotify will stop playing songs randomly, freeze and close the app completely. YouTube sometimes takes a bit longer to load but it doesn't completely crash and freeze on me... yet.


----------



## ccee633

Exactly.
Also if God hated people being lgbt why would he even make it happen lol makes no sense


----------



## Zura

God doesn't hate a single person. We're all dirty sinners that deserve nothing but Hell and yet we are loved in God's eyes. The perfect and almighty God loved us so much that he sent down his son to die for our sins so we'd be able to live eternity with him. I don't follow a God of hate but a God of love and peace 



			
				2 Peter 3:9 said:
			
		

> The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. Instead, he is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance


----------



## ccee633

How are we all sinners?
What did we all collectively do?
Frankly no one deserves hell IMO except fascists, pedos, murderers, etc

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Zura

I'm honestly very inspired by the sheer number of faithful followers of Christ here on this forum. 



			
				Romans 1:12 said:
			
		

> That is, that we may be mutually encouraged by each other's faith, both yours and mine.


----------



## Tianna

Cheating is not that bad under certain circumstances.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

OK guys, I think this conversation has run its course, so I'm going to lock this thread for a day or two to allow people to take a step back and cool down.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Re-opening.

As requested in the OP, let’s keep religious and political discourse out of this thread.  I also want to remind everyone to be kind and respectful in your responses to others, even if you disagree with their opinion.

My unpopular opinion: I know a lot of people disliked FFXIII for how linear it was, but I absolutely loved it. It was my introduction to the series and I was mesmerized from start to finish.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I prefer permanent DST, so we can keep Daylight Savings Time, but stop changing the clock.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Baby Yoda isn't cute.

All I can think of is this:


----------



## maple22

You can simultaneously be a dog person and a cat person. They?re both wonderful, adorable pets that suit different needs.


----------



## xara

Mayor Monday said:


> Baby Yoda isn't cute.
> 
> All I can think of is this:
> 
> View attachment 232033



gizmo’s a cutie and that’s on god. 

but no,, baby yoda is cute but i don’t understand the obsession with him


----------



## Corrie

I don't understand the obsession with Star Wars. 

It's boring to me.


----------



## d3_3p

Mayor Monday said:


> Baby Yoda isn't cute.
> 
> All I can think of is this:
> 
> View attachment 232033



THANK YOU. Hate the internet obsession with that puppet.


----------



## Alienfish

Gremlins is an awesome movie wym lol

Also, Jpop(like johnny's boys or like earlier H!P stuff) is way better than kpop tbh. 

also i hate when modern pop is trying to be overly production focus with "smart, conscious" lyrics and pseudonostalgic.. like bruh i highly doubt that teen/ya pop people cares about like, 60s stuff *coughlanacough* ..or that billy eyelash. ugh


----------



## lazyislander

Wart Jr. from Animal Crossing ain't that bad.


----------



## allainah

sunflowerhippie said:


> billy eyelash. ugh


 AHAHAHhahhahahah

i don't like billy eyelash. not for her music but her ugly stinky attitude


----------



## Corrie

allainah said:


> AHAHAHhahhahahah
> 
> i don't like billy eyelash. not for her music but her ugly stinky attitude



Yeah, her I'm so edgy and creepy and wow fear me I'm scaryyyyyyy is just so annoying and old now.


----------



## allainah

Corrie said:


> Yeah, her I'm so edgy and creepy and wow fear me I'm scaryyyyyyy is just so annoying and old now.



^^^ yes that and when she acted like this was sexualizing her.
also *sees in the news today billy eyelash takes shirt off on stage*
logic has left the chat.


----------



## sierra

Drugs shouldn’t be illegal. Why add a sentence to people who are only hurting themselves? Suicide isn’t illegal so why should drugs be.  Its a public health issue, these people need help. The judicial system should not be involved.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

people only hate (or used to hate?) on artists like bjork or lady gaga just to seem "intellectual" and better than them.


both have a lot of talent , but people only care if they wear things that are "weird" and other dumb stuff.


----------



## shendere

LaBelleFleur said:


> Re-opening.
> 
> As requested in the OP, let?s keep religious and political discourse out of this thread.  I also want to remind everyone to be kind and respectful in your responses to others, even if you disagree with their opinion.
> 
> My unpopular opinion: I know a lot of people disliked FFXIII for how linear it was, but I absolutely loved it. It was my introduction to the series and I was mesmerized from start to finish.



YES@!!!!! AHHHH FF13 is one of my favorites, first is X AND X-2 but i looooved the 13 trilogy. it was wonderful to me, the last one was great too!!! lightning is female cloud basically <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

my unpopular opinion: beyonce doesn't really have that great of a voice. she sounds like a normal gospel singer.(don't hate her, just don't get her hype at all lmao) she also cannnotttt rap.


----------



## bellpickle

lazyislander said:


> Wart Jr. from Animal Crossing ain't that bad.



I absolutely love him. What a cutie


----------



## Alienfish

yeah billy eyelash is just edgy crap and that's something that don't appeal to one bit even if she could make good music lol.

and yeah beyonce is bad also, i agree with whomever above.


----------



## d3_3p

I think assisted suicide should be a basic human right.
I also think that bringing children into this world is immoral.


----------



## sierra

I should be able to legally kill my neighbor


----------



## Mayor Monday

d3_3p said:


> I also think that bringing children into this world is immoral.



In a general sense- yep. lol


----------



## xara

d3_3p said:


> I think assisted suicide should be a basic human right.
> I also think that bringing children into this world is immoral.



agreed, honestly lol


----------



## Eternal

Apart from being able to stream to your TV and having higher quality imaging, I think the Nintendo 3DS was way better than the Switch is right now.


----------



## Nooblord

Morgan Freeman’s voice ain’t all that.


----------



## Corrie

Vans are better than Converse.


----------



## sierra

_ABOLISH   ICE _


----------



## d3_3p

> I think the Nintendo 3DS was way better than the Switch is right now.


And Vita was even better. Design-wise It was perfect. If only it had games and Sony's full support.


----------



## Alienfish

d3_3p said:


> And Vita was even better. Design-wise It was perfect. If only it had games and Sony's full support.



Vita was awesome and so was 3ds. plus you didn't have to pay for internet lol


----------



## zato

pokemon isn't that great. it's not bad but it gets so boring i don't see how people can play every single game.


----------



## Corrie

zato said:


> pokemon isn't that great. it's not bad but it gets so boring i don't see how people can play every single game.



I'm at this point too sadly. It's the same thing over and over. I've probably just outgrown it.


----------



## SheepMareep

Remakes of games are boring. Tried the demo for the "new" Mystery dungeon and it's the same. Why.


----------



## Corrie

Irishchai said:


> Remakes of games are boring. Tried the demo for the "new" Mystery dungeon and it's the same. Why.



I get a remake if the game is really old and they update a few things but yeah, in this case the new Mystery Dungeon game is basically just Blue/Red Rescue Team with a new look. There's nothing different about it. A total waste of money for those who have played the originals.


----------



## Twiggy_Star

animal crossing welcome amiibo update should have never happened since it did destroy fun glitches


----------



## Mayor Monday

Political, social, religious, and real-life issues should be abolished from kids' shows- unless the channel is specified for it, and it's something that can be searched for out of _choice_.


----------



## sierra

Shane Dawson's content was way better before he was adopted by Jeffree Star


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> Shane Dawson's content was way better before he was adopted by Jeffree Star



i miss his spooky content bro,, petition for him, garrett and drew to make vids together again :c


----------



## Corrie

The majority of western comedy movies aren't even that funny to me. I just don't find strip club/bar scenes and smoking weed scenes funny. I swear, scenes like that are in so many comedy movies and it's just obnoxious. 

That also goes with toilet humor and immature sexual jokes.


----------



## Zura

I think that jokes/comedy shouldn't be restricted or censored


----------



## sierra

faiiry said:


> i miss his spooky content bro,, petition for him, garrett and drew to make vids together again :c



Drew is the funniest person alive he just has mental illness issues that keep him from posting regularly and getting a lot of traction. I think Shane saw that and featured him constantly. The spooky boys were truly in alignment and blessed. I even like the docuseries but things just started heavily revolving around Jeff. I'm not saying anyone was left behind, I just miss the chemistry that the new duo don't really have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mayor Monday said:


> Political, social, religious, and real-life issues should be abolished from kids' shows- unless the channel is specified for it, and it's something that can be searched for out of _choice_.



I agree. Do you want to know where else those issues don’t belong in? Awards shows, like the Oscars or Golden Globe Awards. The actors need to shut up about politics in awards shows. What also bothers me is that critics of the award shows praise the celebrities for talking politics instead of keeping their mouths shut about it. Is being neutral a sin? Is it immoral to be a mediator in a political debate?


----------



## moonford

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree. Do you want to know where else those issues don’t belong in? Awards shows, like the Oscars or Golden Globe Awards. The actors need to shut up about politics in awards shows. What also bothers me is that critics of the award shows praise the celebrities for talking politics instead of keeping their mouths shut about it. Is being neutral a sin? Is it immoral to be a mediator in a political debate?



I disagree, I think everyone has a right to bring awareness to issues that they are passionate for. If given a platform, and if their intentions are good, then I applaud them for having the strength to appeal where I can't; even if I may not necessarily agree with their views. 

It only becomes an issue when hate speech is incorporated in it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Teen Titans Go isn’t Cartoon Network’s worst show. They are better off airing reboots of shows that ruin good shows than air live-action shows like they did 10 years ago. Teen Titans Go isn’t even the worst cartoon on CN made in America. That honor goes to My Gym Partner’s A Monkey, but at least Gym Partner (as well as any CN Real show) is better than Johnny Test.


----------



## Alienfish

moonford said:


> I disagree, I think everyone has a right to bring awareness to issues that they are passionate for. If given a platform, and if their intentions are good, then I applaud them for having the strength to appeal where I can't; even if I may not necessarily agree with their views.
> 
> It only becomes an issue when hate speech is incorporated in it.



Yea as long as they do it like Marlon Brando did back in the days and don't do it just for some Tv time and such yeah I don't mind. Tbf most galas and stuff are boring unless someone does something, kinda hate this PC climate in later years.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree. Do you want to know where else those issues don’t belong in? Awards shows, like the Oscars or Golden Globe Awards. The actors need to shut up about politics in awards shows. What also bothers me is that critics of the award shows praise the celebrities for talking politics instead of keeping their mouths shut about it. Is being neutral a sin? Is it immoral to be a mediator in a political debate?



Exactly- especially since they live lives that are often unaffected by the changes in government/economy regular people have to endure. No one can deny that they have lifestyles and privileges few can afford. They have no right to speak for us in any media.


----------



## moonford

Mayor Monday said:


> Exactly- especially since they live lives that are often unaffected by the changes in government/economy regular people have to endure. No one can deny that they have lifestyles and privileges few can afford. They have no right to speak for us in any media.



It's not as black and white as class division. Celebrities are people too, people seem to forget that.


----------



## Alienfish

moonford said:


> It's not as black and white as class division. Celebrities are people too, people seem to forget that.



Yeah though when some celebs try standing up for certain mental disorders and barf up stuff like... you do realize how privileged you are and you can probably get help and support easily..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Irishchai said:


> Remakes of games are boring. Tried the demo for the "new" Mystery dungeon and it's the same. Why.



I think it’s time to stop with the remakes. Other than Super Mario Sunshine, no older game needs a remake.


----------



## SheepMareep

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah though when some celebs try standing up for certain mental disorders and barf up stuff like... you do realize how privileged you are and you can probably get help and support easily..



The access to support and medical care can definitley provide higher outcomes in mental health patients
However.
Access to these does not mean the person A: is ready for them, B: that they are able to find a provider they are comfortable with, C: that they will be cured of their mental Illness, D: are able to receive regular care due to busy schedules or E: is able to find the right treatment for them the first time.

Many illnesses stay with the person for their entire lives. Things like bipolar disorder, BPD, DID, and schizophrenia are not curable only treatable. Having money does not make these issues go away.
Depression, anxiety, and PTSD which may go away at some point depending on the level of severity are also NOT determined by the amount of money someone has. And throwing money at these issues will not solve them.
Celebrities lead very stressful and non private lives; they have their set of stressors as well and are allowed to have mental illness just like anyone else. 

"Barf up stuff" is extremely insensitive to celebrities who have attempted suicide, are struggling behind closed doors, have had mental illness prior to fame or as a result of fame, or genuinely want to help. 

Mental illness comes in all forms and in all walks of life. Dont discredit anyone experiencing these just because you're jealous or angered or whatever it is you feel towards them for having a higher income and accessibility.


----------



## Alienfish

Irishchai said:


> snip bc smol screen



I'm not saying everyone, but when they go like "2 weeks on sunny island cured my depression", or "asperger is my best trait" they most likely have enough money and support to get help and trying to spread some false awareness to people thinking they can get help easily, where most countries treat you like crap for it. Also higher income/accessibility shouldn't even be a factor, if you have a proper diagnosis on paper you should get help regardless of status and it should not be a money-driven issue.

I'm not trying to ignore on minimize their issues, but some people really need to shut the **** up about certain things and how they think those things work. I am not jealous, I'm just mildly annoyed by how positive certain people are about things... how about you try to help non-celebs too? And yes they are, but they should look into normal people's lives before saying anything.


----------



## SheepMareep

sunflowerhippie said:


> I'm not saying everyone, but when they go like "2 weeks on sunny island cured my depression", or "asperger is my best trait" they most likely have enough money and support to get help and trying to spread some false awareness to people thinking they can get help easily, where most countries treat you like crap for it. Also higher income/accessibility shouldn't even be a factor, if you have a proper diagnosis on paper you should get help regardless of status and it should not be a money-driven issue.
> 
> I'm not trying to ignore on minimize their issues, but some people really need to shut the **** up about certain things and how they think those things work. I am not jealous, I'm just mildly annoyed by how positive certain people are about things... how about you try to help non-celebs too? And yes they are, but they should look into normal people's lives before saying anything.



You cant determine what celebrity does and does not experience these things because you dont know them. Those celebrities you think are just saying random things could be suffering just as much as anyone else. Celebrities I've paid attention to dont do the whole "2wk vacations cured my depression!" They actually sit down and talk about their experiences and how long it took them TO be happy again if they are at all. I'd honestly like examples of what celebrities you are referring to that do this because I cant think of any. 

Also there is nothing wrong with someone being okay about having aspergers. I have plenty of friends who are very open about being on the spectrum and who are proud and view that as a special part of their identity;not ashamed.
If anything having someone on tv telling people they find pride in who they are, regardless of where they are on the spectrum, has inspired many of my friends and patients to find the good in their diagnosis and not focus on the bad they are ridiculed for daily. 

Many celebrities who suffer will donate to charities that help people in similar situations or will reach out to families who they notice need help. They cant help, and it is not their responsibility to, help EVERYONE in such a broken system. Raising awareness and encouraging their fans and viewers to push for policy chance regarding health care and mental health care especially is a way they CAN help to improve the situation for everyone. Because we cant improve health care or any of these things without getting our voices heard by those in power. 

Positivity is NOT a bad thing. And they are just as "normal" as the rest of us when it comes to mental and physical health. We all struggle from the same diseases.


----------



## Alienfish

Irishchai said:


> .



Unless you know Swedish and/or willing to read some bs media thru Google Translate then you're out, but I can provide link if you want. And yes you're right they are people, therefore they should mind what they say and write. Depression is a way more serious thing than just resting for some weeks and then it's all okay.

Not saying it's wrong, but people need to stop saying it can be so "easy" and maintainable. There are different degrees and sadly not everyone gets the same help. It's more often an annoyance and hinder rather than helping you be passionate or whatever. I think more attention need to be on struggles, especially on highfunctions that gets treated like crap by authorities because those think you are faking stuff basically.

Again, I'm not saying they don't help but they need to realize they probably can get help easier while 99% of the others don't. Also power, can be abused.


----------



## Mayor Monday

moonford said:


> It's not as black and white as class division. Celebrities are people too, people seem to forget that.



They are people. I wasn't saying that. They have lifestyles that are not average, therefore they can avoid the possible negative consequences of the changes they call for. That's all I was saying.


----------



## maple22

it’s really stupid to treat someone as a snob because they prefer iPhone or “poor” because they prefer Android
(probably seems like a popular opinion, yet there are people on Twitter who think “ok Twitter for Android” is a good comeback so I don’t even know what to think)


----------



## Corrie

maple22 said:


> it’s really stupid to treat someone as a snob because they prefer iPhone or “poor” because they prefer Android
> (probably seems like a popular opinion, yet there are people on Twitter who think “ok Twitter for Android” is a good comeback so I don’t even know what to think)



I own an Android and I am poor so maybe the stereotypes are true lololol


----------



## Aquari

The new horizons switch/joycons are kinda lame tbh


----------



## Bentore

Okay, here it goes...

I hate all kinds of pasta.
I hate Pizza.
I hate curries.
I hate soup.
I hate egg.
I hate all sauces. All.
In general I hate or dislike the majority of food. Considering it only affects me and I'm easily pleased, it really bothers people. 

There's no topic off limits for jokes, only company and contexts that are misjudged when making them.

The Last Jedi is good. Rise of Skywalker is terrible.

When playing a game (mostly collectable cards games, but all other games too), a competitive player runs the risk of playing against the game (trying to break it) and not the other player/s. Being competitive is fine, but there is a difference between the two experiences, and all too often players don't realise which one they will be having beforehand. 

If you refuse to read subtitles you are really missing out.

If you really do love Japan please stop saying "nani" (often out of context), I beg you.


----------



## Damniel

i don’t like italian restaurants the food is always too heavy and gives me tummy aches


----------



## Maiana

Some shounen animes are boring and have the same exact plot, just with different characters + backstories.


----------



## dedenne

Maiana said:


> Some shounen animes are boring and have the same exact plot, just with different characters + backstories.



thats not even an opinion thats a fact


----------



## Alienfish

dedenne said:


> thats not even an opinion thats a fact



basically.

and yeah unless i had severe reading/concentration issues I'd never watch dubs as for anime and stuff. I mean people watching dubs just to multitask or just be "easy" bruh no.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Bentore said:


> The Last Jedi is good. Rise of Skywalker is terrible.



extremely good opinion i agree wholeheartedly
tlj isnt perfect and people are free to dislike it but the hate campaign and review bombing was overwhelmingly stupid, tros just sucks


----------



## d3_3p

The whole trilogy freaking sucks. It had no imagination, just reusing Lucas's iconography for easy money.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Bon Jovi isn't that good.


----------



## Ley

AC/DC isn't a great band. been listening to them for 10+ years, but all of their songs are repetitive and have an extremely simplistic riff.


----------



## Alienfish

Ley said:


> AC/DC isn't a great band. been listening to them for 10+ years, but all of their songs are repetitive and have an extremely simplistic riff.



They are a good live act but yeah not a fan of that hard rock metal scene, no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Monday said:


> Bon Jovi isn't that good.



nope, then not a fan of that hair metal scene so


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ley said:


> AC/DC isn't a great band. been listening to them for 10+ years, but all of their songs are repetitive and have an extremely simplistic riff.



I really liked AC/DC when Bon Scott was still alive but after he died it felt like part of the band died with him.Scott added a fun element to the band and they didn't take themselves too seriously.They did make one good album(Back In Black) with his replacement Brian Johnson but after that it just wasn't the same.


----------



## maple22

Windows 10 is much worse than Windows 8.


----------



## Ley

maple22 said:


> Windows 10 is much worse than Windows 8.



wait what


----------



## d3_3p

maple22 said:


> Windows 10 is much worse than Windows 8.


And Windows 8 was nowhere near as good as Vista.


----------



## Alienfish

maple22 said:


> Windows 10 is much worse than Windows 8.



I agree, I hate this damn app wannabe layout and 8 was at least not overly loaded with bloatware you can't remove :/


----------



## Mayor Monday

Tablecloths are an annoying creation of Satan.


----------



## Corrie

Windows 7 is the best OS.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Windows 7 is the best OS.



hell sure was.. wondered always why they ****ed up that smooth layout


----------



## d3_3p

Corrie said:


> Windows 7 is the best OS.


For sure. Windows 10 is a perpetual beta.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I don't see the appeal of Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Khaelis

Paper Mario Sticker Star is a good Paper Mario game


----------



## Romaki

I think the bible is a good book worth reading, even if it's just to see how bigots mispresent it so much. It's literally not in favor of bigotry whatsoever, I really don't know how much more clearer it could be.


Spoiler: Here's an excerpt that represents many excerpts:



Luke 18:9-14 New International Version (NIV)

The Parable of the Pharisee and the Tax Collector

9 To some who were confident of their own righteousness and looked down on everyone else, Jesus told this parable: 10 “Two men went up to the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other people—robbers, evildoers, adulterers—or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week and give a tenth of all I get.’

13 “But the tax collector stood at a distance. He would not even look up to heaven, but beat his breast and said, ‘God, have mercy on me, a sinner.’

14 “I tell you that this man, rather than the other, went home justified before God. For all those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.”


There are tens of stories in the bible that go exactly like this, literally don't be mean that's it.


----------



## Tianna

I'm not scared of COVID-19.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Okay some of these are a lil niche but whatever:

- Pineapple on pizza is good
- The Sims is harder than dark souls
- No type of music is inherently "better"; it's made for a market
- THE SIMS IS HARDER THAN DARK SOULS
- You can be racist toward white people (bc it's still discrimination based on race)
- Marvel movies are so generic and bland
- The sims is harder than dark souls
- Just because I play violent video games doesn't mean I'm violent or will become so (this has been proven but yknow how ppl are)
- Neither my, nor my gf, are the "man" in the relationship. We're lesbians, Karen.
- Nazeem from ES5 deserves to be rought back to the Dawnstar Dark Brotherhood sanctuary and added to the torture chamber (if you met him you'd agree)
- Gyroids are obnoxious

and most importantly

THE SIMS IS HARDER THAN DARK SOULS, BLOODBORNE AND SEKIRO: SHADOWS DIE TWICE COMBINED!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Tianna said:


> I'm not scared of COVID-19.



I'm mostly scared of what it does to society worldwide, it's like some bad zombie film. I mean if I get it I get it and while I can take precautions it's driving me nuts.


----------



## d3_3p

Tianna said:


> I'm not scared of COVID-19.


It decimated the economy here. I am scared, and not because of the virus.


----------



## Alienfish

d3_3p said:


> It decimated the economy here. I am scared, and not because of the virus.



yeah and governments being slow in just supporting the small businesses operating..ugh


----------



## Corrie

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't see the appeal of Justin Timberlake.



Agreed. Beyoncé too.

Apparently she's "the queen." The queen of what? Bad music?


----------



## Twiggy_Star

*Warning: not everything on this list will be animal crossing related*

Super Mario fanchaise needs to go

Shiny nidoqueen looks beautiful 

Shiny nidoking and normal nidoking looks disgusting 

Bob is a spoiled overrated ugly thing and I would honestly prefer "ugly" villangers such as Bettina, jambette, tabby, Bud, moose.

_I HATE DISNEY+_ Disney+ apparently will replace Disney channel, Disney XD and Disney JR.

Pokemon VI is the best.

Dreamwork's movie including dragons and shriek is very overrated


----------



## CasualWheezer

I think Windows Vista is the best version ever.


----------



## Flop

Stitches is not a cute villager.   He's rather terrifying


----------



## Kaiaa

M&Ms just aren’t that tasty


----------



## Corrie

High school is not the "best years of your life." I don't know why everyone says that.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Molecular gastronomy is just culinary hipster crap, and the people that go on about it are so much more smug than vegans.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> Stitches is not a cute villager.   He's rather terrifying



holy moly welcome back

i like him there are worse cubs but he is def overrated

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> High school is not the "best years of your life." I don't know why everyone says that.



Same.. maybe it was back in the days but not the last few decades


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Some of the controversial scenes in older Disney movies, despite being racist by today’s standards, are no more offensive than some of the stuff in today’s media. For example, you can watch the SpongeBob episode “One Coarse Meal” to see what I mean. Don’t see anything as offensive? Although the subject matter isn’t as offensive, the fact that it was portrayed in a SpongeBob episode is why I find it more offensive. Adult themes and dark themes do not belong in kids’ shows. Now in adult shows, that is fine, but even they have their limits.


----------



## biibii

I hate marvel


----------



## d3_3p

I liked it for some time, now I'm burnt out completely.


----------



## sour

This pertains more to the academic field of history, but ummmmm... Some authors need to take a chill pill. I will not read your article if it's made up of sentences that take up half a page and are filled with jargon when you could have used simpler terms. 

History papers are often used by authors to showcase their intellect.

If you talk about Hegel and Foucault I won't like you. In fact, I'll hate you if you talk about history theory and methodology. 

Gender studies are valid and so important, people bashing it have no idea what it actually entails and are just parroting memes. 

Archaeology > history


----------



## Alienfish

sour said:


> This pertains more to the academic field of history, but ummmmm... Some authors need to take a chill pill. I will not read your article if it's made up of sentences that take up half a page and are filled with jargon when you could have used simpler terms.
> 
> History papers are often used by authors to showcase their intellect.
> 
> If you talk about Hegel and Foucault I won't like you. In fact, I'll hate you if you talk about history theory and methodology.
> 
> Gender studies are valid and so important, people bashing it have no idea what it actually entails and are just parroting memes.
> 
> Archaeology > history



If you hate Hegel and Foucault don't do anything cultural studies at uni like film or literature.. i'm taking lit studies rn and basically evert text is fancy jargon or mentions those every other line.. like we are not ph. d level stop being so ****in fancy


----------



## Corrie

Arguing with people online is a waste of time. 

I know a lot of people think this but still a lot of people still argue anyway! No I don't have time to respond to you or write an essay to you or provide 10 articles to prove my points. I have much better things to do.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Jon Morrow tops Stephen Hawking any day in the sense of 'human with a disability _and_ superpowers'.


----------



## Kuroh

I've been a lifetime Star Wars fan, but don't understand the appeal of Baby Yoda or Porgs (also unsure how much people are unaware that "Baby Yoda" isn't actually Yoda)


----------



## Mayor Monday

The person above me is genius and right.

I totally agree- I don't see the appeal of either creatures. Though, Star Wars has never really been a franchise that made good 'cute' characters. Even the Ewoks were off. lol


----------



## allainah

time traveling and using methods to exploit bell earning in game, is still a form of cheating. LOL 
I'm just mentioning this because last night i saw a lot of people complain that they don't cheat in acnh and earn all their bells (15 million+ ....? hard to believe but ok i trust you) regardless it is still cheating the game, so don't argue "you're not cheating" lol  
and it clearly states ^^^ at the top of every page on here, no offering crowns or exorbitant amounts of bells! but they don't listen. that is cheating on the forums because you are not listening to the rules,,,


----------



## Mayor Monday

Extreme forms of anarchism- like when people say 'f**k the police'- doesn't make any sense.

_Who you going to call if you get stabbed, or someone breaks into your home? Probably the police. They serve some purpose, ya know._


----------



## Midoriya

Mayor Monday said:


> Extreme forms of anarchism- like when people say 'f**k the police'- doesn't make any sense.
> 
> _Who you going to call if you get stabbed, or someone breaks into your home? Probably the police. They serve some purpose, ya know._



They’re going to call the ghostbusters, obviously.  

But yeah, I agree.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

Mayor Monday said:


> Extreme forms of anarchism- like when people say 'f**k the police'- doesn't make any sense.
> 
> _Who you going to call if you get stabbed, or someone breaks into your home? Probably the police. They serve some purpose, ya know._



a lot of ppl (especially poc) say that because police do more harm than good in these communities. how many times have you heard of another unarmed black man being shot and killed? decades of racist policies and instutitutions uphold these biases. unfortunately if youre getting followed or some other unwanted harrasement fromthe police for no reason theres no one else to call :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mayor Monday said:


> Extreme forms of anarchism- like when people say 'f**k the police'- doesn't make any sense.
> 
> _Who you going to call if you get stabbed, or someone breaks into your home? Probably the police. They serve some purpose, ya know._



I’m with you on this. They have ought to realize that if they get into a fight with a cop, they are universally known as a rebel.

I also believe that traitors (people that hate America, but supported communist dictators) should be deported from our nation and into these communist countries, even if they are American citizens.


----------



## demoness

so your opinion is that patriotic suspension of political freed  better than communist suspension of political freedoms

that's interesting, you're right though, definitely unpopular

okay i don't like hot chocolate, not sure why, just makes me gag.  i don't think cocoa's really divisive, but my household thinks so.  i didn't have a good misanthropic comment to disguise as an unpopular opinion so food it is


----------



## Steelfang

Flop said:


> Stitches is not a cute villager.   He's rather terrifying



I added him to my town exactly _because_ he's so creepy looking! He fits my theme perfectly because of his design, but he also stands out as the scariest looking villager I have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not a fan of the new villagers introduced in Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## cosmopath

new leaf's early-game progression is superior to new horizons'. i'm loving new horizons so far, but the first few days are just a chore to get through. barely anything is available to you and it takes ages to get what new leaf gave you at the very start, despite having literally no reason to with how much more content new horizons has

wasn't planning on doing any time travelling but this pushed me to do it


----------



## Alienfish

cosmopath said:


> new leaf's early-game progression is superior to new horizons'. i'm loving new horizons so far, but the first few days are just a chore to get through. barely anything is available to you and it takes ages to get what new leaf gave you at the very start, despite having literally no reason to with how much more content new horizons has
> 
> wasn't planning on doing any time travelling but this pushed me to do it


yeah i havent bothered to TT yet since i still need to make some hefty bank but yeah this extreme slowness really makes me want to hit the button soon yes.


----------



## Romaki

Corrie said:


> Arguing with people online is a waste of time.
> 
> I know a lot of people think this but still a lot of people still argue anyway! No I don't have time to respond to you or write an essay to you or provide 10 articles to prove my points. I have much better things to do.



Oh, I feel this one so much! I'm so tired of people trying to one-up each other on the internet, we're all just here for escapism and having fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

cosmopath said:


> new leaf's early-game progression is superior to new horizons'. i'm loving new horizons so far, but the first few days are just a chore to get through. barely anything is available to you and it takes ages to get what new leaf gave you at the very start, despite having literally no reason to with how much more content new horizons has
> 
> wasn't planning on doing any time travelling but this pushed me to do it



I did give in to time traveling as well, but I’m no longer going to do it after unlocking the ability to terraform.


----------



## John Wick

T


allainah said:


> time traveling and using methods to exploit bell earning in game, is still a form of cheating. LOL
> I'm just mentioning this because last night i saw a lot of people complain that they don't cheat in acnh and earn all their bells (15 million+ ....? hard to believe but ok i trust you) regardless it is still cheating the game, so don't argue "you're not cheating" lol
> and it clearly states ^^^ at the top of every page on here, no offering crowns or exorbitant amounts of bells! but they don't listen. that is cheating on the forums because you are not listening to the rules,,,




Time travel isn't cheating.

It's a part of AC.
It is vital to some people, myself included.

I've also never duped or earned anything extra by TT'g.


*My TT thread.*

A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## Corrie

John Wick said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Time travel isn't cheating.
> 
> It's a part of AC.
> It is vital to some people, myself included.
> 
> I've also never duped or earned anything extra by TT'g.
> 
> 
> *My TT thread.*
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.



True that! Anyone who says otherwise is just rattled they have to wait for their building to update or for their fruit trees to grow!


----------



## PajamaCat

Avocado isn't that great.

It's mushy and tastes bland.


----------



## Corrie

I hate the fizz in pop or sparkling drinks. It hurts my mouth and makes me burp a lot. I don't know how it's appealing to people.


----------



## honeyaura

While I see the appeal of Nook Miles Tickets...

I'm so so so tired of seeing them as the go-to currency for everything now. They're a chore to obtain in my opinion, and not sure how people get so many. Plus, you have to print each individual ticket.

I'm sorry, that's just my opinion. I still prefer good ol fashioned tbt or igb <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

honeyaura said:


> While I see the appeal of Nook Miles Tickets...
> 
> I'm so so so tired of seeing them as the go-to currency for everything now. They're a chore to obtain in my opinion, and not sure how people get so many. Plus, you have to print each individual ticket.
> 
> I'm sorry, that's just my opinion. I still prefer good ol fashioned tbt or igb <3



I agree here. I prefer trading in-game items for Bells. I wouldn’t even trade Nook Miles tickets for collectibles. But I would trade Nook Miles Tickets for TBT.


----------



## Cheryll

honeyaura said:


> While I see the appeal of Nook Miles Tickets...
> 
> I'm so so so tired of seeing them as the go-to currency for everything now. They're a chore to obtain in my opinion, and not sure how people get so many. Plus, you have to print each individual ticket.
> 
> I'm sorry, that's just my opinion. I still prefer good ol fashioned tbt or igb <3



I agree, I don't have a switch so I don't really have tickets to trade for things. Though I do understand it is a currency most people desire so yeah :P

I like ham and lettuce warm rather than cold :)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Raymond the cat villager is overrated

I just don't get it, he looks too human, and too hipster


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the ignore feature should only be used if someone is being mean to you constantly, not if they disagree with you politically or on media preferences. Blocking people for being politically incorrect or for not having the same opinions is abuse of the feature, but blocking people for being a bully is necessary.


----------



## allainah

John Wick said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> Time travel isn't cheating.
> 
> It's a part of AC.
> It is vital to some people, myself included.
> 
> I've also never duped or earned anything extra by TT'g.
> 
> 
> *My TT thread.*
> 
> A picture speaks a thousand words.



just because i said it's cheating doesnt mean it bad , i literally time travel lmfao
yes it is cheating the games intended to not time travel
like you're literally going into your systems settings and lying about what day it is to progress further in the game and actually just typed 'im not cheating' oh

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Corrie said:


> True that! Anyone who says otherwise is just rattled they have to wait for their building to update or for their fruit trees to grow!


i am so rattled with my money trees around my house. not. lmao
i time travel too dw i'm also a cheater <3 c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

- I find Raymond (the cat villager) more overrated than Disney’s Frozen (and the song Let it Go)
- I felt that the Able Sisters’ fitting room is a game breaker
- I am glad that gyroids and art aren’t in ACNH.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Nutella, in my personal opinion, is not the gift of the gods; it's just glorified nut-butter. 

Skinny jeans feel like manacles on the ankles; and while we're on the subject, the person who decided that fake pockets belong on jeans should be subjected to the most evil thing you can think of on an endless loop.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Walmart is a horrible place, and American Eagle's clothes have gotten cheap.


----------



## Rosewater

Twitter should not exist anymore.


----------



## Corrie

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Walmart is a horrible place, and American Eagle's clothes have gotten cheap.



Walmart is disgusting and the majority of their clientele are nasty as well. I always feel dirty going in there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Walmart is a horrible place, and American Eagle's clothes have gotten cheap.



I actually like Wal-Mart’s neighborhood market grocery stores. However, the larger stores with more than just groceries are crap.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Medium can be both a scary and informative place- mostly scary, though.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I think unpopular opinion threads are ridiculous (maybe not this one, but definitely a good portion of them online), as well as places like r/unpopularopinions on Reddit, since a majority of the time, people won't even be posting opinions that are unpopular, it'll just be things like "guys I think racism is bad" and it'll get tons of upvotes. Like, stuff that isn't even remotely unpopular.



k e r f u f f l e said:


> Walmart is a horrible place, and American Eagle's clothes have gotten cheap.


I hate Walmart but unfortunately as someone who lives in a very rural area it's kind of a necessary evil as the few other grocery stores here are even more trashy. Plus it's the only place I can shop for certain things around here, without online shopping. I think it's unfortunate though how places like Walmart have such a monopoly in more rural areas, once one opens up there, every other grocery store pretty much starts to close because everyone else is flocking over to Walmart. But that's capitalism, I guess.


----------



## Corrie

Night owls can be productive too.

Like, I'm a night owl, hence why it's currently 2am and here I am. I am not a morning person and I just never will be no matter how much I try to fight it. I find that I'm dead tired until noon no matter how much sleep I get. Then I'm bouncing off the walls from then on until the wee hours of the morning. BUT THAT SAID: I'm more productive at night! I get more motivation and more stuff done. In the morning I'm a zombie until noon so don't ask me any intense questions lol. 

I don't know where I was going with this but I hate the stereotype that night owls are lazy. We aren't, we just function differently.


----------



## Steelfang

GMOs are not the enemy.


----------



## Katelyn

allainah said:


> just because i said it's cheating doesnt mean it bad , i literally time travel lmfao
> yes it is cheating the games intended to not time travel
> like you're literally going into your systems settings and lying about what day it is to progress further in the game and actually just typed 'im not cheating' oh
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> 
> i am so rattled with my money trees around my house. not. lmao
> i time travel too dw i'm also a cheater <3 c;



The developers have stated that they don't consider TT cheating.


----------



## d3_3p

John Wick said:


> Time travel isn't cheating.
> 
> It's a part of AC.
> It is vital to some people, myself included.


It absolutely is cheating. The devs discourage people from doing this. This means it's not part of AC.


----------



## allainah

Katelyn said:


> The developers have stated that they don't consider TT cheating.


noah fence but idc. it's called an unpopular oPINION thread for a reason. you're like the 5th person i'm having to respond to saying the exact same thing basically.
i already saw you and like 3480975 other people smash some other dude for saying it was cheating.
have fun with your "200+ million bells" you non cheater.

^^^ finally thank you. i also heard from my nerd brother it was against terms of service? if someone could find that or maybe i'll ask him again today idk. but if the DEV's wanted you to TT i don't understand why they would literally remove it as a whole from the game, making you lie about ur settings. sounds boof to me. also my friend who doesn't TT complains to me sometimes when she can't buy things + her dreamies cause the prices are so F'ED. sorry but people like YOU did that miss 200 million bells, you're a cheater, goodbye.

and every time i post something like this butthurt lil babies come in like "SHe muST be mad because she has to wait on her trees to grow "
like i actually TT a lot. lol. it's a form of cheating that i'm also doing. you're not cheating by like digging up someone elses flowers, stealing, hacking towns, etc like there is MUCH MUCH worse things you could be doing so don't get your panties in a bunch! its okay, all going to be okay.


----------



## Corrie

I think minimalism is a great way to live. It's not so good for the economy but it's great for mental health. I've seen so many cases of people being stressed out and I go to their house and it's filled with junk from top to bottom. People like to bite off more than they can chew. That also goes with commitments. Try to focus on the important stuff. You can only do so much! Don't overwork yourself!


----------



## Draoii

I honestly don't see the appeal of beastars. I watched it mostly for the openings art style but I just find the characters kinda unlikeable?

Saw an artist I like getting so many comments comparing their ocs to the main characters. The artist said they read the manga but didn't enjoy it and not to compare their characters and people got so up in arms about it.


----------



## Romaki

I hate it when people say housework and being a stay-at-home parent is the same thing as an actual job. Raising a baby alone is tough, but nobody is comparing the work load. It's about the work condition. People wish they could just put their work to sleep and hang out in the comfort of their home. One of the places I worked for 10 hours a day didn't allow us to sit down because it was deemed unprofessional.


----------



## honeyaura

-I don't like trading with NMTs. But I do it anyway because they're the only things people are looking for besides igb.

-With the exception of the cafe gyroids from NL, I don't miss gyroids. At least them buying buried in the ground after rainy days. Sorry, never found a use for them except maybe dropping them around town to decorate a bit. Same with pitfalls (although they can be crafted, which I got today, so at least it's optional lol).

- Shaming people for time-traveling... why? Let them play the way they'd like to.


----------



## SockHead

I like the color green.. :/


----------



## Maiana

SockHead said:


> I like the color green.. :/


my favorite color is orange, but green is definitely second place. it's so underappreciated


----------



## SweetSpark

WaterSenpai said:


> I honestly don't see the appeal of beastars. I watched it mostly for the openings art style but I just find the characters kinda unlikeable?
> 
> Saw an artist I like getting so many comments comparing their ocs to the main characters. The artist said they read the manga but didn't enjoy it and not to compare their characters and people got so up in arms about it.



I am having a hard time with this myself! 
Ha, I actually really like the art style, but man, I just do not like the bunny girl? I keep watching further, hoping maybe there is just some backstory element I am missing! 
I am starting to like most of the characters however, it is mostly just her. I hope it changes, she is a main character...


----------



## Dormire

I don't understand the hype of MDZS (mao dao zu shi) and Promare. I'm into BL but wtf. LOL


----------



## MelodyRivers

I’m new here but thought I’d name a few unpopular opinions of my own:
I like both Star Wars and star trek and feel they’re not comparable because they’re completely different 
I like jar jar binks 
I think Tik tok is dumb
I love oshawott he is my favorite pokemon


----------



## Corrie

My favourite social media is Tumblr (as long as you block the 'controversial' tags that people like to whine about). I really like the helpful posts about life, writing and of course the amount of fanfics and fanart!) Reddit would be second due to all of the helpful posts I've found. 

I basically can't stand the rest.


----------



## tokkio

matcha tastes gross


----------



## Lovi

tokkio said:


> matcha tastes gross



THANK YOU OH MY GOSH. AGREED THOUGH.


----------



## Feferily

SweetSpark said:


> I am having a hard time with this myself!
> Ha, I actually really like the art style, but man, I just do not like the bunny girl? I keep watching further, hoping maybe there is just some backstory element I am missing!
> I am starting to like most of the characters however, it is mostly just her. I hope it changes, she is a main character...


I haven’t seen the anime myself but I read the manga a year or two ago. Are people trying to push others into watching it? The manga was really well written but I don’t think it’s everyone’s cup of tea....


----------



## SweetSpark

Feferily said:


> I haven’t seen the anime myself but I read the manga a year or two ago. Are people trying to push others into watching it? The manga was really well written but I don’t think it’s everyone’s cup of tea....



I saw the manga at a store and wanted to watch it!   I just didn't realize how many adult elements it has, I guess! I still enjoy it and plan on finishing it for sure.


----------



## Feferily

SweetSpark said:


> I saw the manga at a store and wanted to watch it!   I just didn't realize how many adult elements it has, I guess! I still enjoy it and plan on finishing it for sure.


YEAH. It's got a hidden bite to it. The cover is super cute and then when you get into it it's like "OH."


----------



## trashpedia

Imo twitter is awful because of the hoards of kpop fans spamming fancams under every single reply and how anyone on there who presents themselves there to be woke end up being the most ignorant users on there.


----------



## xara

tokkio said:


> matcha tastes gross



THIS. the colour is also so unappealing to me, too lmao


----------



## Mayor Ng

My unpopular opinion: I dislike today's taste in music (those poppy billboard charts toppers). I still find myself listening to music from the 1950s - early 2000s. I was born in 95.


----------



## Clock

Im sorry, but I don't like pickles, they just taste weird in my opinion.


----------



## LadyDestani

Crossing123 said:


> Im sorry, but I don't like pickles, they just taste weird in my opinion.



I agree. I think pickles are gross and don't want them anywhere near my food. The pickle juice saturates everything so even if you remove them you still can't get rid of the taste. It's disgusting.


----------



## Corrie

Mochi is disgusting. The texture is just like a never ending chew.


----------



## Maiana

trashpedia said:


> Imo twitter is awful because of the hoards of kpop fans spamming fancams under every single reply



as a kpop stan, i hate the fancams and the hashtags they start to cancel somebody over something dumb.


----------



## xara

Crossing123 said:


> Im sorry, but I don't like pickles, they just taste weird in my opinion.



agreed. my family thinks i’m crazy for not liking them but they’re so gross to me lmao


----------



## mintellect

Corrie said:


> My favourite social media is Tumblr (as long as you block the 'controversial' tags that people like to whine about). I really like the helpful posts about life, writing and of course the amount of fanfics and fanart!) Reddit would be second due to all of the helpful posts I've found.
> 
> I basically can't stand the rest.


tumblr is not as bad of a platform as people seem to think, or at least, it isn't any worse than any other social platform out there. the truth is people of all different opinions from all different communities can be found on any social media, and the only thing that would result in the kinda stuff people complain about coming from tumblr being shoved in your face is deliberately looking for it, in most cases. 

i owe a lot to tumblr, the artists on there helped me kickstart my motivation to improve at art myself, and some of the advice posts i've come across still stick with me to this day and consist of advice i regularly give to my friends!

i guess on the topic of social media, i fail to see any appeal in snapchat. everything you can do there you can do on any other social media platform plus more and it seems like the only reason to download it is because everyone else has it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

mintellect said:


> tumblr is not as bad of a platform as people seem to think, or at least, it isn't any worse than any other social platform out there. the truth is people of all different opinions from all different communities can be found on any social media, and the only thing that would result in the kinda stuff people complain about coming from tumblr being shoved in your face is deliberately looking for it, in most cases.
> 
> i owe a lot to tumblr, the artists on there helped me kickstart my motivation to improve at art myself, and some of the advice posts i've come across still stick with me to this day and consist of advice i regularly give to my friends!


I still use Tumblr all the time for the art side of it. There's a lot of good artists who never left Tumblr and it's hard to find their art anywhere else sometimes.  Also all the good gif makers are on Tumblr. 

Sure, the political side of Tumblr can be toxic, but things have gotten slightly better since a lot of the morons have moved onto Twitter. Plus, political discussion is unfortunately terrible and toxic everywhere these days. Feel like it's just as bad if not worse on Twitter or Reddit or other places now, honestly.


----------



## allainah

if you respond "yes" to non yes or no questions..... im cringing at you.


----------



## Kuidaore

I don't like mustard, ketchup, relish or dill pickles.  Also bell peppers.  They're just rubbery, waxy bits that don't belong in food.


----------



## Corrie

NoUsernameHere said:


> I still use Tumblr all the time for the art side of it. There's a lot of good artists who never left Tumblr and it's hard to find their art anywhere else sometimes.  Also all the good gif makers are on Tumblr.
> 
> Sure, the political side of Tumblr can be toxic, but things have gotten slightly better since a lot of the morons have moved onto Twitter. Plus, political discussion is unfortunately terrible and toxic everywhere these days. Feel like it's just as bad if not worse on Twitter or Reddit or other places now, honestly.


I think Facebook takes the cake for most toxic political posts. The embarrassing part about that is that it's a big circle of 50 year olds insulting each other, rather than it be 13 year olds.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Corrie said:


> I think Facebook takes the cake for most toxic political posts. The embarrassing part about that is that it's a big circle of 50 year olds insulting each other, rather than it be 13 year olds.


Oh yeah, I never use Facebook anymore, it's awful. It's the boomer social media platform. I only use it to occasionally keep up with family members since that's pretty much all I follow on Facebook. None of the memes or anything are good though. And since a lot of boomers use it, the political discussions are just dumb honestly. I just laugh at them, because a lot of these arguments are too stupid for me to take seriously. Kyle and Karen are locked in a furious debate and regardless of who wins, we all lose.

Also, not to get too political, but I'd rather not use a platform that has a CEO which has publicly admitted to selling your personal data and is totally 100% okay with that.


----------



## Corrie

NoUsernameHere said:


> Oh yeah, I never use Facebook anymore, it's awful. It's the boomer social media platform. I only use it to occasionally keep up with family members since that's pretty much all I follow on Facebook. None of the memes or anything are good though. And since a lot of boomers use it, the political discussions are just dumb honestly. I just laugh at them, because a lot of these arguments are too stupid for me to take seriously. Kyle and Karen are locked in a furious debate and regardless of who wins, we all lose.
> 
> Also, not to get too political, but I'd rather not use a platform that has a CEO which has publicly admitted to selling your personal data and is totally 100% okay with that.



I mean, let's be real here. Don't they have kids to watch or a house to take care of? How do they have time to sit there and write essays to strangers about Trump? It just makes me too embarrassed to even bother going on comment sections there anymore. Regardless of the topic it's usually second hand embarrassment causing that these are full grown adults. 

But besides that, the whole concept of it is just boring. I don't know if I've just outgrown it or what but I don't want to see yet another picture of your child or dog doing what everyone else's child or dog are doing. Nor do I want to hear about how your latest boyfriend is a jerk or showing everybody pictures of your Tim Hortons coffee. Like why. Nobody cares lol. 

And yes, the whole data sharing thing is scary and in general makes me wanna stay as anon as possible on any site. The fact that he outright admitted to it makes me surprised that anybody is still actively using that site.


----------



## Clock

I don’t like Facebook because their are data sensitive and can track you and your IP and how many cringy and cheesy memes my classmates and others post on their wall. I only use it as Messenger for relatives and family, nothing else. And it’s the main reason I don’t use my real face as a profile picture because some people may steal your identity.


----------



## dedenne

mintellect said:


> i guess on the topic of social media, i fail to see any appeal in snapchat. everything you can do there you can do on any other social media platform plus more and it seems like the only reason to download it is because everyone else has it.


yeah i only use snapchat for streaks lmao, even then the only point of streaks is bragging rights. im also not a big fan of selfies so i rarely use the filters


----------



## Corrie

I hate dogs. 

They bark all the time for no reason, smell horrible and are just a chain around your ankle. Barking is not cute, I don't know why dog owners find it cute when their dogs won't shut up. If you wanna go somewhere you have to worry about the dog and either annoy one of your friends or family to watch it or pay someone to put it away in a kennel. 

Just why bother imo.


----------



## PajamaCat

To everyone who hates pickles: send them my way, I'll eat them!

Also, I agree about fancams. I love twitter, but I'm tired of looking at the top trends and seeing "#randomcelebisoverparty" and the topic has nothing to do with the actual celeb, it's just kpop fans telling everyone to stan their fave. Nothing against kpop either, I think they're very talented, but please just stop with this trend!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The best senate class in the US Senate is Class 2 (the ones up for re-election this year and in 2014). The worst senate class in the US Senate is Class 1 (the ones up for re-election in both 2012 and 2018).


----------



## mintellect

Corrie said:


> I hate dogs.
> 
> They bark all the time for no reason, smell horrible and are just a chain around your ankle. Barking is not cute, I don't know why dog owners find it cute when their dogs won't shut up. If you wanna go somewhere you have to worry about the dog and either annoy one of your friends or family to watch it or pay someone to put it away in a kennel.
> 
> Just why bother imo.


dogs are one of those things to me that are nice to look at and say "aww, cute!" from afar, or from photos of them, but i'd never own one myself (unless a partner wanted one or something). i couldn't deal with the barking and walking every day. i'm a huge cat person and my cats already deal so much furniture damage and the like by themselves, i can't imagine trying to deal with a dog.


----------



## Lovi

Not sure if this counts but I really, really, really do not like cheesecake.

The textures is gross, the flavor isn't that great, and its not a cake, its a pie... if pumpkin pie is a pie then cheesecake is a pie... its cheese pie.

Its the one odd food out for me that I've tried again, and again, and again, (in a variant of ways I might add) and just detested every time... I have now accepted my palette on this will never change, cheesecake is just so very gross to me. I'd make one for someone if it was their favorite, I don't mind that others like it, but me? Nah bro, no to the cheese pie.


----------



## maple22

Bubblegum bass is a mostly terrible genre of music, yet it’s critically acclaimed. Most of it combines vapid lyrics and unlistenable edited vocals. This is (rightfully) criticized when mainstream pop stars do it, but when it’s “bubblegum bass” or “PC Music”, people say it’s “experimental”, “ironic” and “the future of pop music”. 100 Gecs in particular make some of the worst music I’ve ever heard.


----------



## trashpedia

Everytime something that becomes popular mostly for girls or women is made fun of and is constantly hated, like kpop and Haikyuu. It’s rlly annoying and it almost feels like underlying misogyny in some points.


----------



## GuerreraD

I hate SO MUCH the modern "infinite scroll" that has been implemented in a ton of sites *ò_ó*
I may be alone in the world in this opinion, but I want my pagination back! There, I said it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Fortnite is trash
-I hate Marvel, DC, and Star Wars
-Today's music is garbage (well, what society calls 'real music anyway, since I like today's video game music)
-I despise LoZ BOTW
-K-Pop is horrible
-Pearl from Splatoon is better, I could care less about Marina
-I prefer my cereal soggy (not as soggy as people might think)
-Gamecube is the best Nintendo console
-Xbox and Playstation have horrible games, PC has an ok library though  
-I prefer Early 2000's


----------



## Corrie

LeoDaStar said:


> -Fortnite is trash
> -I hate Marvel, DC, and Star Wars
> -Today's music is garbage (well, what society calls 'real music anyway, since I like today's video game music)
> -I despise LoZ BOTW
> -K-Pop is horrible
> -Pearl from Splatoon is better, I could care less about Marina
> -I prefer my cereal soggy (not as soggy as people might think)
> -Gamecube is the best Nintendo console
> -Xbox and Playstation have horrible games, PC has an ok library though
> -I prefer Early 2000's



You prefer early 2000s what?


----------



## Romaki

I only like peanut butter cooked with rice, for anything else the taste is just too intense for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Romaki said:


> I only like peanut butter cooked with rice, for anything else the taste is just too intense for me.



That sounds pretty gross. But I have my fair share of weird food combinations, like ketchup on eggs or ranch on sandwiches.


----------



## Romaki

Alolan_Apples said:


> That sounds pretty gross. But I have my fair share of weird food combinations, like ketchup on eggs or ranch on sandwiches.



A caferteria had that once as their vegeterian option and I didn't like the meat option, so I just tried that instead. It does sound weird, but it tastes pretty good. Not sure how it's done, but it definitely doesn't taste sweet. Just rice with a sauce that tastes like peanuts (and other stuff).


----------



## SarahsNY

And here I gooooo

Cinnamon is absolutely disgusting
Tea of all types is also gross (boba tea included)
Baked fruits in almost any food is a sin
The older animal crossings (WW, CF) felt more like animal crossing than the newer ones
TTing is not cheating
Tumblr is a great platform for memes and art
The Legend of Zelda series is boring
Oblivion is the worst modern Elder Scrolls and Skyrim is better than Morrowind
Orange is the best color
Star Wars was never good
Marvel films are boring
Quentin Tarantino is a bad director and Pulp Fiction especially sucks
Discussion of gay/trans people is not inherently political
Cancel culture is terrible
Just because you feel you have it worse off does not mean other people’s feelings aren’t valid and they aren’t struggling. If you pull the “privilege” card on someone suffering to minimize their real feelings or accomplishments you are an awful person.

Wooo thanks, feel better now lol


----------



## Corrie

Romaki said:


> A caferteria had that once as their vegeterian option and I didn't like the meat option, so I just tried that instead. It does sound weird, but it tastes pretty good. Not sure how it's done, but it definitely doesn't taste sweet. Just rice with a sauce that tastes like peanuts (and other stuff).


I loooove this dish my bf and I make. It's tofu veggies in peanut sauce. So it's basically a stir fry but the sauce is made with peanut butter, molasses, water, soy sauce and lemon juice. 10/10 would recommend!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> That sounds pretty gross. But I have my fair share of weird food combinations, like ketchup on eggs or ranch on sandwiches.


Okay ketchup on eggs is totally normal I thought. I've been getting weird looks lately when I do it but I don't understand the hate lol


----------



## mintellect

rapid fire let's go!!!

every single color is good. every one. doin digital art for years has made me learn to appreciate every hue, shade and tint. even if a color is "ugly" it can be used to create a unique mood. 
people say not to use oversaturated colors in art. but i LOVE neons. i understand why people don't like eyestrain art and it is pretty hard to apply neon colors in a way that is not pure assault on the eyes. but once you learn? neons are SO fun. i love love love bright eye searing colors and when applied correctly you can make art that just radiates pure fun energy
i'm an extremely picky person. i don't like coffee nor tea as well as a hundred other commonly-liked foods i will not list
my feelings on cancel culture are very mixed: on one hand, i feel people largely underestimate how quickly people can change in short amounts of time. i cringe at things i said and did a mere few months ago. sometimes you do things without thinking and regret them immediately afterwards. trying to cancel people over things they said years ago, regardless of wether they were old enough to "know better" or not is absurd to me. you can completely forget you said certain things n wake up one day and oh no! it's over!! there's obvious exceptions to this rule, bigger things like ongoing abuse and assault (emotional, physical or sexual), cheating on a partner etc. just because you were able to hide it from the public long enough to ""change"" doesn't mean you shouldn't go without consequence. but one off distasteful jokes or comments shouldn't be treated the same way
however, i don't think cancel culture is as big of this Awful Looming Threat everyone makes it out to be.  some people make it out like "oooo you could be cancelled at any moment for something minor!" but the only effective cancellations i've seen were from people that were proven to be legitimately awful, like abusive parents getting their kids taken away by cps or people actively engaging in zoophilia/sadism with real animals getting thrown into jail, and even then, not everyone gets caught by police and some of the worst offenders still have active, unquestioned presences on the internet, are allowed at big social events like cons etc. but with everything below the worst of the worst, from what i've seen, all "cancellations" of a big internet icon have lasted a month at absolute most, then people forget all about it and the subject in question comes back like nothing happened. i know the drama is an inconvenience, but i've never seen it completely chase someone off the internet, but feel free to prove me wrong if anyone has any examples that aren't coming to my mind

i guess to sum up, while cancel culture isn't as big of a threat as people make it seem like it is, it's still a sad waste of time to target people for speaking out of turn years prior. if you're a good person, you have no reason to worry about the long term effects of a cancellation


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The worst continent in my opinion is Asia. The best is North America.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

i hate conservatives.


----------



## thisisausername

Milk goes before cereal. 


Spoiler



and then to make things worse, i heat the milk up so it's not cold  yes i actually eat my cereal like that. I hate milk so that's the only way I can stand to eat it


----------



## Mink777

Anime is trash. I also dislike when the word “toxic” is used to describe people.


----------



## mintellect

a popular unpopular opinion seems to be disliking rap, so here's my personal take: i actually like how a lot of rap sounds, but the lyrics of a lot of it make it really hard for me to take seriously. i hear a dude brag song after song about all the money and women and fame he gets and i think ah yeah! oh, i'm sure. good for you, buddy. alright. alright, that's enough. come on now.


----------



## Corrie

I'd rather cook than clean.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

star wars is so cheesy and lame, can it just die already


----------



## Kuroh

I feel like a lot of people these days have a "group think" mentality and don't think for themselves. Just because you hear about something a lot, doesn't mean it's true. Just because a post on social media has 100k+ Likes, doesn't mean it's true. People need to look into things for themselves and do research rather than believing everything they hear.


----------



## Maiana

thisisausername said:


> Milk goes before cereal.


your mind is powerful.


----------



## Mephala

i eat my cereal DRY

gotta get that ultimate crunch


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I felt that Animal Crossing: New Leaf was the most revolutionary Animal Crossing game, even though ACNH gave you even more freedom while ACNL still follows traditional gameplay.


----------



## Corrie

Socks with sandals is a fashion sin. No, Birkenstocks do not make it suddenly okay.


----------



## xara

Alolan_Apples said:


> I felt that Animal Crossing: New Leaf was the most revolutionary Animal Crossing game, even though ACNH gave you even more freedom while ACNL still follows traditional gameplay.



agreed. new leaf was a huge step-up from city folk and was absolutely iconic


----------



## TheKryptoKnight

I HATE the hourly music in New Leaf, and don't understand what everyone sees in it. GameCube and New Horizons are the best, but anything is better than New Leaf's music which can somehow both put me to sleep AND grate on my nerves. I always had to play with the sound off.

I see people saying New Horizons' is way worse, and it feels like we're living on different planets 

I wonder how much of it has to do with which game you started with. Maybe people entering the series at NL are more fond of it? I started with GC, and I'm so glad NH went back to the original style!


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I felt that Animal Crossing: New Leaf was the most revolutionary Animal Crossing game, even though ACNH gave you even more freedom while ACNL still follows traditional gameplay.



I wouldn't say that _any_ Animal Crossing sequel has ever been "revolutionary". The funny thing is... the second part of your sentence above says it all. Animal Crossing New Leaf wasn't revolutionary really, it was just a greatly refined version of the original Animal Crossing formula (aside from villager interaction, but...that's been weak in every game post-WW, so...). It was so refreshing after CF because CF was, well, quite a poor showing. 

I'd say because of the freedom NH is technically _more_ revolutionary, but I'm not going to go there, because as I said, no AC sequel has ever met that criteria (I'm just saying NH is closer). NH's freedom is in great part (aside from the ability to edit the cliffs/rivers/etc.) a refinement of NL's clunky PWP feature. Furniture that was a PWP in NL is now something you can just place outside and freely move around, and that's great... But not revolutionary by any means even still.

However, I will say it is a big enough deal that it has kept me playing longer than NL.



TheKryptoKnight said:


> I HATE the hourly music in New Leaf, and don't understand what everyone sees in it. GameCube and New Horizons are the best, but anything is better than New Leaf's music which can somehow both put me to sleep AND grate on my nerves. I always had to play with the sound off.
> 
> I see people saying New Horizons' is way worse, and it feels like we're living on different planets
> 
> I wonder how much of it has to do with which game you started with. Maybe people entering the series at NL are more fond of it? I started with GC, and I'm so glad NH went back to the original style!



Personally, I don't understand why there is so much hate for NH's hourly music, either. There are some tracks I really dislike, but there are others that are great like 5PM. With NL, I don't even remember most of the hourly music. Maybe it could be because I got bored of NL quicker than any AC game aside from CF.


----------



## Rosewater

I don't think Timothée Chalamet is hot or even cute. Something looks off about him and I think he looks quite boyish in an unappealing way. Usually men who have a youthful face look somewhat pretty/manly but he just looks like he's 14 still despite being 24...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xara said:


> agreed. new leaf was a huge step-up from city folk and was absolutely iconic



There’s a lesson that all should learn (Disney learned it the hard way with their live action remakes, as well as the 1995 film Pocahontas). You may capture the charm from others, but it only works once. You see, ACNL has brought life to TBT’s community, and it changed Animal Crossing forever. Even though ACNH sold better and faster, ACNL did what no other AC game did before, as ACNH is like an attempt to copy history (hence why I said it works once).



Spoiler: How ACNL is more revolutionary than ACNH




ACNH introduced very few villagers. ACNL introduced many more, plus two new species and two new personalities.
ACNL introduced the very idea of designing your town any way you like. ACNH only gave you more freedom.
ACNL introduced many more characters that specialize in many different fields, including the famous face of Animal Crossing.
ACNL introduced town sharing, diving, statues, and other fruits. ACNH has yet to add these (except statues).
ACNL introduced QR codes, tops and bottoms (clothes), and furniture customization.
Several features introduced in ACNH were more like weird gimmicks you only see late in the franchise.


----------



## Blueskyy

I never liked Taylor Swift, but I’m starting to realize now that this is how many people also feel.


----------



## Sky The Cutie

I personally think that socks with sandals are okay. They aren't really the end of the world, and it isnt that hideous. Im not talking about sandals that have the divider between the big toe and second toe, I'm talking more about like slides. I also don't really know peoples opinions on this, but socks with slippers are also okay, sometimes you want extra warm feet.


----------



## Dox

I truly believe Kim Jong Un doesn't poop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Normally, I would know better than to invalidate others’ opinions, but here’s an unpopular opinion about this.

If you think Princess Leia is the best Disney Princess or one of the best Disney Princess (or even one of the best Disney heroines), your opinion is invalid. In order for it to count as a “Disney heroine”, it must be a character from Disney’s animation canon (also known as Walt Disney Animation Studios). I do not like seeing her among the list of non-princess Disney heroines when I expect to see Disney heroines from the Disney animation canon (like Jenny from Oliver & Company, Nala, and Alice).


----------



## theravenboys

Dark chocolate is gross


----------



## AC-Kristin

Covid19 is a fake or at the very least way overblown.


----------



## N a t

Dear family,

A restaurant can mess up your order just a little bit when you're asking for takeout on Mother's day in the middle of a pandemic, and you don't have to call them and complain... they didn't even charge us for the stuff they forgot to cook!!

I'm sorry Olive Garden.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> Normally, I would know better than to invalidate others’ opinions, but here’s an unpopular opinion about this.
> 
> If you think Princess Leia is the best Disney Princess or one of the best Disney Princess (or even one of the best Disney heroines), your opinion is invalid. In order for it to count as a “Disney heroine”, it must be a character from Disney’s animation canon (also known as Walt Disney Animation Studios). I do not like seeing her among the list of non-princess Disney heroines when I expect to see Disney heroines from the Disney animation canon (like Jenny from Oliver & Company, Nala, and Alice).


Megara is my favourite Disney female and even though she's technically a goddess, I'd still love for her to be in the princess line.


----------



## Blueskyy

I think living alone without kids or a spouse is great and I don’t aspire for any of that for the time being.


----------



## Antonio

Corrie said:


> Socks with sandals is a fashion sin. No, Birkenstocks do not make it suddenly okay.


Crocs with socks are the Only way to go.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Megara is my favourite Disney female and even though she's technically a goddess, I'd still love for her to be in the princess line.



I actually like the Disney Non-princesses better than the Disney Princesses. This list includes:

- Faline
- Alice
- Wendy
- Penny (the girl from The Rescuers)
- Eilonwy (the princess from The Black Cauldron)
- Jenny (the girl from Oliver and Company)
- Nala
- Esmerelda
- Megara
- Jane Porter
- Kida (or that princess from Atlantis)
- Anna (she’s a princess, I don’t get why she isn’t in the lineup)
- Elsa
- Judy Hopps


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually like the Disney Non-princesses better than the Disney Princesses. This list includes:
> 
> - Faline
> - Alice
> - Wendy
> - Penny (the girl from The Rescuers)
> - Eilonwy (the princess from The Black Cauldron)
> - Jenny (the girl from Oliver and Company)
> - Nala
> - Esmerelda
> - Megara
> - Jane Porter
> - Kida (or that princess from Atlantis)
> - Anna (she’s a princess, I don’t get why she isn’t in the lineup)
> - Elsa
> - Judy Hopps


I love Jenny and Jane! ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I love Jenny and Jane! ;w;



I just realized that I forgot to list Vanellope. But I don’t recognize an error if it’s a character from a Disneytoon movie or a Pixar movie. I only care about the animated features.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Anything that you wear on your head, to me is a hat! Screw the haters who say, “Ah it’s actually a shower cap, oh it’s a bandana.” No! It’s a hat. I am being serious for the most part.


----------



## Neb

Spirited Away is one of the dullest movies I’ve ever watched. The gorgeous visuals were the only thing keeping me awake.


----------



## ivorystar

I think Facebook, Twitter, instagram, etc is overrated. I think they steal too much of our internet info


----------



## Corrie

This isn't unpopular but I'm afraid that everyone says how annoying it is but does it anyway so it's unpopular to actually work at stopping it. 

Cell phone addiction is so annoying. I get how it pulls us in but you can't even talk to anyone nowadays without someone pulling out their phone mid convo. The amount of times I've had to repeat myself due to this makes me so angry. I just don't even repeat anymore. I wish more people lived in the moment instead of refreshing Facebook or Insta. Put the darn phone down for an hour! You're not missing anything.


----------



## necrofantasia

I hate spaghetti.
i hate spaghetti so much that the thought of having it for dinner makes me sick

it's awful, it gets so disgusting when cold and everyone just HAS TO serve it with onions and mushrooms right...
bleh


----------



## mudkipm8

i don't like choclate
and the star wars prequels were good


----------



## Enxssi

Pop music isn’t that bad


----------



## salem_

i run over my own flowers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would rather starve than go vegan or even go vegetarian.


----------



## chainosaur

Tagalongs/Peanut Butter Patties are the best Girl Scout cookies, period. Throw 'em in the refrigerator and they're even better. Thin Mints are extremely overrated.

In addition, Samoas/Caramel deLites are the absolute worst. But then again, coconut anything is disgusting.


----------



## daisyy

chainosaur said:


> Tagalongs/Peanut Butter Patties are the best Girl Scout cookies, period. Throw 'em in the refrigerator and they're even better. Thin Mints are extremely overrated.
> 
> In addition, Samoas/Caramel deLites are the absolute worst. But then again, coconut anything is disgusting.


i LOVE those peanut butter slices of heaven and thought i was alone. i also can't stand anything coconut, it makes me sick lolol


----------



## Corrie

Coconut is disgusting and so are raisins.


----------



## Luciaaaa

Peanut butter sucks.
Tomatoes are the best food.


----------



## Lightmare

brussel sprouts are so good. it would definitely be a popular opinion if people knew how to cook them. all i see is people boiling their vegetables like no wonder your kids grow up hating vegetables lmao use some SEASONING and some marinades and sauces PLEASE


----------



## angiepie

Coffee is disgusting and so is tea.


----------



## amemome

Lightmare said:


> brussel sprouts are so good. it would definitely be a popular opinion if people knew how to cook them. all i see is people boiling their vegetables like no wonder your kids grow up hating vegetables lmao use some SEASONING and some marinades and sauces PLEASE



This is absolutely correct. Brussels sprouts are very delicious IF YOU PAN FRY THEM WITH ENOUGH OIL. Salt, pepper, olive oil, and heat really do the Most for brussels sprouts.


----------



## maple22

I don’t think most sitcoms, especially American ones, are very funny. That includes a lot of the “good” ones w/o laugh tracks, like Parks and Recreation and The Good Place


----------



## Lightmare

amemome said:


> This is absolutely correct. Brussels sprouts are very delicious IF YOU PAN FRY THEM WITH ENOUGH OIL. Salt, pepper, olive oil, and heat really do the Most for brussels sprouts.


 yes omg that's exactly how i make brussels sprouts!! olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic powder, paprika and boom give it 25 minutes in the oven :")


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Lima beans are actually tasty


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Princess Mononoke was super boring and drawn out for too long


----------



## tanisha23

-I hate milk chocolate, dark chocolate for the win
-A hot dog is a sandwich
-You should pour your milk in first, pour in a little bit of cereal, eat the cereal, repeat steps 2 and 3 until you've had enough cereal.
-Dogs are cute, and I love hanging out with them, but you won't catch me owning one. They cry too much and are too needy. I don't find it cute when they are whining, it highly annoying
-Thinking that Raymond is overrated is a popular opinion
-Math is fun


----------



## Hatsushimo

My Zucker is my only remaining villager to have one of those drab, default houses. Everyone else has their proper, personalised house, but...

...To be honest, I prefer it this way? Zucker's actual house is unique-looking (and is obviously based on urban takoyaki stands), but it doesn't even have a proper place for the little guy to sleep. I'd rather my precious octopus child have a bed of his own than need to sleep on a wooden bench.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Hatsushimo said:


> My Zucker is my only remaining villager to have one of those drab, default houses. Everyone else has their proper, personalised house, but...
> 
> ...To be honest, I prefer it this way? Zucker's actual house is unique-looking (and is obviously based on urban takoyaki stands), but it doesn't even have a proper place for the little guy to sleep. I'd rather my precious octopus child have a bed of his own than need to sleep on a wooden bench.



He was my first lazy move in, so I had the starter house for him too. Looked up his actual house and knew if I moved him out I probably wouldn't move him back in so he was the only Villager to have a starter house for me for awhile.

Some of my unpopular opinions:

-Popcorn is disgusting or at best tastes pretty plain?
-Cats are better than Dogs.    
-I prefer Light Mode themes on sites than Dark Mode themes.
-While I pour my cereal first and then my milk, I feel like it's perfectly okay to pour milk first if you like?
-raymondsuxlolxd
-Megan is underrated, how is she losing to Cyd lol. Everyone else besides arguably Reniegh I can understand.


----------



## Corrie

Lightmare said:


> brussel sprouts are so good. it would definitely be a popular opinion if people knew how to cook them. all i see is people boiling their vegetables like no wonder your kids grow up hating vegetables lmao use some SEASONING and some marinades and sauces PLEASE


I fully agree! People will say they hate carrots. You don't, you just hate mushy carrots. For example, my friend's mom always overcooks her veggies. To me, it's disgusting. So he says he hates all these veggies. Then I cook them for him the way I do it and suddenly he loves them and is mindblown they can taste good lol


----------



## Envy

maple22 said:


> I don’t think most sitcoms, especially American ones, are very funny. That includes a lot of the “good” ones w/o laugh tracks, like Parks and Recreation and The Good Place



The Good Place had more value to it than humor, but I'm really not a big fan of Parks and Recreation, either. Some of the characters were extremely irritating (Tom is like the worst) and they also played way too hard on the punching bag idea (which is a type of trope I find rather despicable to begin with) with that Garry/Larry character. It was a bad trope to begin with, but then they take it wayyyy too far. Like Family Guy far and it's never funny. It made the whole cast feel like bullies.

It got to the point where not only did I hate that trope, but I found it bizarre that _he_ was getting all of the hate when Tom Haverford was clearly the worst person around who only cared about himself and his endeavors, yet everyone always respected him.


----------



## Mariah

It’s not “nice outside” if it’s under 75 degrees.


----------



## Wolfie

-Cats are better than dogs. 
-I dislike pickles and tacos.


----------



## Corrie

Mariah said:


> It’s not “nice outside” if it’s under 75 degrees.


Unless you're Canadian. Anything above 0 is warm for us. We'll take anything we can get lol


----------



## Mariah

Corrie said:


> Unless you're Canadian. Anything above 0 is warm for us. We'll take anything we can get lol


I live in Chicago so I’m familiar with cold weather. 60 degrees isn’t tee shirt and shorts weather no matter how cold it gets the rest of the year.


----------



## trashpedia

Rlly unpopular but I find Danny Gonzales a little annoying at times tbh


----------



## PajamaCat

tanisha23 said:


> -I hate milk chocolate, dark chocolate for the win


I see your dark chocolate and raise you white chocolate! So good!


----------



## Seastar

-Sports bore me to death
-I'm a verrrry picky eater. Mom, _stop putting seasonings on the noodles. I hate it._
-I never once thought a baby human was cute
-We do _not _need live action remakes of every single movie.
-Most of the restaurants I've been to don't know how to make good tea. I asked for _sweet _tea, what is this they gave me?!

Whoops, those kinda sound like rants.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Water is the superior drink!
All other drinks taste horrible. 
Alcohol is overrated


----------



## Aus

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Water is the superior drink!
> All other drinks taste horrible.
> Alcohol is overrated


hear, hear. i agree whole heartedly


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m more worried about a Second American Civil War than a World War III. We did a good job preventing a third world war from happening, but because of how polarized our nation got, we could be in a second civil war. Granted, a third world war would be more devastating, but what’s more realistic is more concerning.


----------



## trashpedia

Imo after seeing a few posts in the NH forums, I think Marshal stans are just as cringey as Raymond stans, if not, probably even more 

I know it’s like only one or two people but good god


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> Imo after seeing a few posts in the NH forums, I think Marshal stans are just as cringey as Raymond stans, if not, probably even more
> 
> I know it’s like only one or two people but good god


Basically any people who stan a fictional character to the obsession phase can be cringe. It's cool to like something but my goodness.


----------



## trashpedia

I mean, the whole Raymond vs Marshal thing started because someone got super upset that someone else was moving out Marshal for Raymond. I know it was a joke and all but tbh at some points it kinda came out rlly childish. 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Corrie said:


> Basically any people who stan a fictional character to the obsession phase can be cringe. It's cool to like something but my goodness.


Yeah >•>


----------



## Envy

Mariah said:


> It’s not “nice outside” if it’s under 75 degrees.



I don't think that's particularly an unpopular opinion. Where I live, people like the weather forecasters don't call it a nice day until it's in the 80s. Which I find completely absurd, because the 80s are just hot and miserable.

I, on the other hand, don't think it's nice outside if it's over 65 degrees. (And even the 60s can be too warm for me if it's sunny, humid, and there's no breeze)

The fact that people like sunny, stale/humid, hot weather confuses the heck out of me. It's just misery to me.


----------



## absol

lasagna is disgusting


----------



## salem_

Aehm
as someone who was almost burnout,
this lockdown healed me so muuuuuuch...


----------



## SunshineKitten

pants are stupid

no one should wear pants


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I thought the Simpsons episode “Simpsons Safari” should’ve been more about the grocery store strike than about a trip to Africa. They really mislead us that time. I was more interested into that strike because not only they refused to put their groceries away, but they also refused to sell the food. What makes it even more interesting is that the entire city of Springfield was out of food for quite a while. Besides, they mixed up so many elements about Africa where they don’t make sense.


----------



## greenvoldemort

you cant have an opinion on pineapple on pizza if u havent tried it!


----------



## Darby

I like Diva. And I’ve always liked Diva, she was one of the first random move ins in my very first town before I knew ANYTHING about Animal Crossing, her house plotted right behind mine and it never even occurred to me to be bothered about it, I was glad she was close by and I loved how she walked around my windows when I would save and quit at night. Then another unpopular opinion I have is that I’ll give my villagers almost anything, there are a few furniture sets I don’t care for as much as others so I always hide that stuff and never sell stuff I don’t like at Re-Tail but I think it’s fun to see their houses change and as their mayor, I’ve vowed to let each one of them have a napoleon fish for a pet.


----------



## fluttershy300

TikTok ain't that bad.


----------



## biibii

i thought city folk was awesome


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mixing two cultures when cooking (i.e. Italian tacos, Mexican pizza) is actually fine and more creative in the culinary field. Taco Bell does this a lot, and most of Panda Express’s menu is based on this.


----------



## Lightspring

Not sure if unpopular, but the cinnamon twists from Taco Bell are utter garbage and taste like old oil and chemicals.


----------



## Mariah

Socks always.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not looking forward to the new event in Animal Crossing. The Stamp Rally was interesting, but the wedding event is my least favorite event advertised in the direct.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m not looking forward to the new event in Animal Crossing. The Stamp Rally was interesting, but the wedding event is my least favorite event advertised in the direct.


I can't wait for the stamp rally to be over. It was too easy, the prizes sucked and Blathers would keep mentioning it EVERY. TIME. YOU. SPOKE. TO. HIM.


----------



## SpiritofAce

I don't like _Summer _IRL, but I love it in _Animal Crossing. _You get all of the pretty sunsets and colourful fireflies, a myriad of new bugs and fish without feeling like you're being boiled alive outside.

Winter is my favourite season. I love Snow as well as dark and stormy nights, they have such an amazing atmosphere.


----------



## duckykate

charizard is the best starter and bulbasaur sucks there i said it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

new horizons sucks i paid $60 for a $20 game sorry


----------



## Seastar

I don't believe the Pokemon designs were ever what was declining. (I heard this a lot back in gen 5)


----------



## Corrie

Jirachi100 said:


> I don't believe the Pokemon designs were ever what was declining. (I heard this a lot back in gen 5)


Gen 1 had the most unoriginal designs. If people would take off their nostalgia goggles and actually look, they'd see it.


----------



## Quackerz

young Leonardo DiCaprio isn't cute


----------



## Maiana

graduation/graduating is overhyped


----------



## Mariah

Nutritional yeast doesn’t taste like cheese!


----------



## Corrie

Maiana said:


> graduation/graduating is overhyped


So is prom.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even after all what happened from the last three years, I still think Obama is the worst president of the United States. That doesn’t make Trump any better, considering all the stuff he did. A popular opinion I have is that anybody is better than Trump, but an unpopular opinion is that I prefer somebody more right-winged than Trump as our president (as long as they’re not as mean, immature, or offensive as Trump). The Republicans should’ve picked Rubio. Picking Trump divided the Republicans even further while it made left-wingers even more left-winged and right-wingers even more right-winged.

Do you think it’s time to end the two-party system in the United States and have multiple parties, or do you think it’s time for both parties to have a leader that can unite everyone from their bases?



Corrie said:


> So is prom.



I think prom is more overhyped than graduation. Besides, most people that go to prom marry someone else later in life or never get married at all. I never attended prom, but I hope to marry someone I never met in high school or in college.


----------



## trashpedia

Deeply unpopular but a lot of the same people I see saying “ugh I’m so glad I don’t live in America because of the protests” are the same kinds of people who either:

a) ignore the problems that also happen in their country

or

b) aren’t even doing anything to contribute to the cause at all, even when there’s plenty of opportunities to do so online like spreading awareness (Literally the most easiest thing to do), signing petitions, or donate money.


----------



## visibleghost

lmao i cannot believe throughout the 80 pages i have not made a single post in this thread, i remember i started writing stuff but deleted it for a few times.... ok

anyway, i used to think (not sure how i feel at the moment, i have a different perspective now and don't feel the same about it but i don't know how i would feel if i was still suicidal) that suicide prevention is selfish, dumb and unethical. i had my reasons, i was very suicidal and thought anyone who wanted to stop me wanted me to keep suffering because there was no way i would ever not suffer. it's sad but understandable.

on a brighter note, as a punk rock fan, a lot of pop music isn't that bad.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> Even after all what happened from the last three years, I still think Obama is the worst president of the United States. That doesn’t make Trump any better, considering all the stuff he did. A popular opinion I have is that anybody is better than Trump, but an unpopular opinion is that I prefer somebody more right-winged than Trump as our president (as long as they’re not as mean, immature, or offensive as Trump). The Republicans should’ve picked Rubio. Picking Trump divided the Republicans even further while it made left-wingers even more left-winged and right-wingers even more right-winged.
> 
> Do you think it’s time to end the two-party system in the United States and have multiple parties, or do you think it’s time for both parties to have a leader that can unite everyone from their bases?
> 
> 
> 
> I think prom is more overhyped than graduation. Besides, most people that go to prom marry someone else later in life or never get married at all. I never attended prom, but I hope to marry someone I never met in high school or in college.


bro what's funny is that every single american president has been right wing.  you just want extremism.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even after all what happened from the last three years, I still think Obama is the worst president of the United States. That doesn’t make Trump any better, considering all the stuff he did. A popular opinion I have is that anybody is better than Trump, but an unpopular opinion is that I prefer somebody more right-winged than Trump as our president (as long as they’re not as mean, immature, or offensive as Trump). The Republicans should’ve picked Rubio. Picking Trump divided the Republicans even further while it made left-wingers even more left-winged and right-wingers even more right-winged.
> 
> Do you think it’s time to end the two-party system in the United States and have multiple parties, or do you think it’s time for both parties to have a leader that can unite everyone from their bases?
> 
> 
> 
> I think prom is more overhyped than graduation. Besides, most people that go to prom marry someone else later in life or never get married at all. I never attended prom, but I hope to marry someone I never met in high school or in college.



I could never have a highschool sweetheart and still be with them many years later. I'm a completely different person than I was in highschool. You change SO much (usually anyway). I never dated in highschool and am not sad that I didn't. We're all so immature.


----------



## PajamaCat

Corrie said:


> I could never have a highschool sweetheart and still be with them many years later. I'm a completely different person than I was in highschool. You change SO much (usually anyway). I never dated in highschool and am not sad that I didn't. We're all so immature.



I don't know anyone who's still with the person they dated in high school. Granted, I graduated a long time ago but still. The person you are in high school is not the person you're going to be as an adult. Most people change and grow apart and that's okay!


----------



## Corrie

PajamaCat said:


> I don't know anyone who's still with the person they dated in high school. Granted, I graduated a long time ago but still. The person you are in high school is not the person you're going to be as an adult. Most people change and grow apart and that's okay!


For sure! We're all constantly growing and changing. There's people that are still with their highschool sweetheart and it's just amazing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The music that plays in the Moo Moo Meadows track in Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 8 is a rip-off of J.S. Bach’s compositions, more specifically Jesus bleibet meine Freude.

Another song that sounds too similar to another (even though this makes me sound close-minded) is The Lion Sleeps Tonight sounds a lot like Dr. Looney’s Remedy from Parachute Express.


----------



## Dinosaurz

People should learn to shut their mouth when issues don’t effect them. You have no idea what your talking about and you will never truly understand because it doesn’t apply to you


----------



## Corrie

Dinosaurz said:


> People should learn to shut their mouth when issues don’t effect them. You have no idea what your talking about and you will never truly understand because it doesn’t apply to you


For sure! They don't need to be always talking! People should also shut up when they don't know what they're talking about. It's embarrassing and annoying for everyone else.


----------



## skarmoury

Spoiler



ngl I'm someone who's had a ton of exes since high school, I can say that I dont regret most of the relationships I had. granted, we were all very immature as kids, but personally the experience has given me so much to think about and that made me grow into a better person who's more adapt now to have long-lasting relationships than before. I'm currently with a guy who I love very much, and I'm actually his first girlfriend so he's always thankful for the maturity I brought into the relationship esecially when we were just starting and trying to figure things out between us. My boyfriend and I are definitely not the same people we once were at the start, and neither growing apart or growing together is bad! Change is constant and inevitable no matter the age, but I'm personally one who always likes to take a leap of faith and learn from my mistakes. 

Also, I broke up with the guys I dated during prom seasons, but I got really good memories from them. Even my friends arent with the same people they dated before, but honestly we like looking back and laughing about those high school days a lot. Sometimes life isn't just about the end results like marriage or stuff, but the friends experiences and memories you make along the way. And i think that's neat.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

One of my mom’s closest friends are high school sweethearts (I think, they were best friends in high school and started dating senior year, and then dated it collage!) but I honestly hope I don’t have a high school sweetheart. I love them very much and they are very happy together but I just... never saw the appeal? Maybe I’m salty over something that happened today, or maybe I’m just sad, but having a relationship that lasts throughout high school and the rest of your life seems like it would get really old.


----------



## skarmoury

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> One of my mom’s closest friends are high school sweethearts (I think, they were best friends in high school and started dating senior year, and then dated it collage!) but I honestly hope I don’t have a high school sweetheart. I love them very much and they are very happy together but I just... never saw the appeal? Maybe I’m salty over something that happened today, or maybe I’m just sad, but having a relationship that lasts throughout high school and the rest of your life seems like it would get really old.


Romantic relationships are definitely a personal preference and you don't need to justify not wanting one in highschool! And I get that feeling that it gets old quick, I think that's the reason most high school relationships fall apart (or at least in my high school batch, so many have broken up come college and all). But overall you definitely dont need to force yourself into relationships right away. ❤


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

skarmoury said:


> Romantic relationships are definitely a personal preference and you don't need to justify not wanting one in highschool! And I get that feeling that it gets old quick, I think that's the reason most high school relationships fall apart (or at least in my high school batch, so many have broken up come college and all). But overall you definitely dont need to force yourself into relationships right away. ❤


Oh yeah, I kind of never thought about it that way! I know I shouldn’t force myself to be in a relationship, but I feel like I’m being excluded in a way. My own guy best friend got a girlfriend in April and never told me, which makes me super mad at him. I’m sure he had a reason for not telling me but I still feel hurt. I just got off track, ah! But yeah, I think I need to just take relationships at my own pace and let them happen naturally. What can I say, I love the old ‘become friends and then let that lead to feelings’ kind of love. Thanks for the advice skar!!


----------



## brockbrock

I appreciate the people who love it, and I love the concept of English speakers (and specifically Americans) getting into music not in English and expanding their horizons, but man, I’m sorry to say that I just don’t like k-pop.


----------



## mayortiffany

My unpopular opinion is that _some people spend way too much time trying to convince people that are likely to agree with them on an issue rather than trying to reach new people, even if they seem really different than ourselves._ Yes, it may be much more difficult, but I think that that effort can lead to positive, long-term results. I think this is especially true for advocacy or activist groups trying to advance a particular cause or policy, because that policy is more likely to advance if it has majority support in whatever place it's being implemented in. Plus, by reaching new people, you can workshop new ideas and consider how policies can be tweaked or presented differently in order to gain the support they need to pass!

It can definitely be applied to current events, but I'm mostly thinking about my university's student elections when I'm writing this.
And yes, I am still upset about the way that some students have been left out of university discourse simply because the people in charge don't really care enough to reach out to these groups.
And yes, I'm looking at all the student organizing groups who love posting about every event on Facebook, but then complain that no one has showed up or no one cares when they didn't put in the work to do any other types of advertising, and forgot that not everyone is on social media.
Also looking at the theatre performance who complained that no one showed up because they were too worried about the coronavirus but didn't think of asking anybody outside the group about solutions that could have made social distancing in the theatre possible and thought it was because their material was too controversial. Considering the show was about a week before we all left campus for good and that students were already thinking of leaving, plus they scheduled it on a mid-term day, I think that view was a bit short-sighted.

Pro tip: if you're ever running for student government, it's generally not a good idea to only focus your attention on the people who are being vocal and showing up to school events. It's actually people who aren't as involved in school that are the people you need to convince, since this is generally the majority of students on campus. If you can demonstrate that you are able to reach beyond your social circle to meet new people and introduce yourself as a candidate, listen to what they have to say, and incorporate it in your campaigning, that can be a really great way to get more votes.


----------



## Midoriya

mayortiffany said:


> My unpopular opinion is that _some people spend way too much time trying to convince people that are likely to agree with them on an issue rather than trying to reach new people, even if they seem really different than ourselves._ Yes, it may be much more difficult, but I think that that effort can lead to positive, long-term results. I think this is especially true for advocacy or activist groups trying to advance a particular cause or policy, because that policy is more likely to advance if it has majority support in whatever place it's being implemented in. Plus, by reaching new people, you can workshop new ideas and consider how policies can be tweaked or presented differently in order to gain the support they need to pass!
> 
> It can definitely be applied to current events, but I'm mostly thinking about my university's student elections when I'm writing this.
> And yes, I am still upset about the way that some students have been left out of university discourse simply because the people in charge don't really care enough to reach out to these groups.
> And yes, I'm looking at all the student organizing groups who love posting about every event on Facebook, but then complain that no one has showed up or no one cares when they didn't put in the work to do any other types of advertising, and forgot that not everyone is on social media.
> Also looking at the theatre performance who complained that no one showed up because they were too worried about the coronavirus but didn't think of asking anybody outside the group about solutions that could have made social distancing in the theatre possible and thought it was because their material was too controversial. Considering the show was about a week before we all left campus for good and that students were already thinking of leaving, plus they scheduled it on a mid-term day, I think that view was a bit short-sighted.
> 
> Pro tip: if you're ever running for student government, it's generally not a good idea to only focus your attention on the people who are being vocal and showing up to school events. It's actually people who aren't as involved in school that are the people you need to convince, since this is generally the majority of students on campus. If you can demonstrate that you are able to reach beyond your social circle to meet new people and introduce yourself as a candidate, listen to what they have to say, and incorporate it in your campaigning, that can be a really great way to get more votes.



Yes yes, a thousand times yes!  I can’t even mention how many times I’ve seen this happen, and no one does anything to change it.  Really glad this was finally brought up.

—-

Another unpopular opinion from me?  I can’t really think of any right now.  I guess maybe one is me not being interested in slice of life anime shows, though that‘s more personal taste than anything else.


----------



## lyradelphie04

unpopular opinion: sherb is ugly as hell. all of the goats in general actually.


----------



## Corrie

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Another unpopular opinion from me?  I can’t really think of any right now.  I guess maybe one is me not being interested in slice of life anime shows, though that‘s more personal taste than anything else.



I used to like slice of life shows but then I just grew bored. I ignored most moe blob ones, expecting nothing valuable to come out of it but even the non moe ones are just...generic to me. 

To me, because slice of life shows are based heavily on the characters, the characters need to be interesting enough. I find that a lot of characters are just flat so like, why would I care to watch their lives? 

I actually hate it when say for example, Noragami is heavily action based and story based. I would kill to have a fluffy slice of life episode where the characters just messed around more. But because the show is action, those type of scenes are considered filler so they're not included. 

I'm just picky though but like, bring me a Yato baking episode or something!


----------



## mayortiffany

I've never heard of slice of life anime before! I actually don't watch any anime, so I had to google what it means... I can see why it might not be for everyone though. The Animanaga Wiki describes it as not necessarily having any plot progress or character development, with open endings and a lack of exposition, conflict, or denouément (resolution). I don't think I'd find that particularly compelling either.

Slice of life anime has got me thinking about another (possibly) unpopular opinion that I have. _I think it's okay that competition reality shows amp up the drama and edit/pick contestants accordingly, because it makes for better entertainment. And that's the primary goal of these shows: not to find the next big talent, but to entertain audiences back home and to make money._

I don't think people understand the extent to which reality television is manufactured. For example, on a competition reality show like The Voice or X Factor or American Idol, the contestants you see at 'the first stage of auditions' have already gone through many rounds of auditions to make it to TV. Realistically, thousands of people, many of whom are probably very talented, audition for those show every year and the celebrity judges only have the time to see so many. Therefore, there has to be a way to whittle down the potential contestant pool into a small enough group that the judges can see everyone, but into a large enough group that there's a lot of variety to be seen. 

On the shows that have them, 'bad' contestants (eg. really bad singers) are often selected to make it to the TV stage to give the appearance that the show is more organic (as I suppose it would be very sketchy if everyone who came to the show was already very good), and to also provide more entertainment.  As cruel as it is, sometimes bad singers/talents are so bad that it's iconic, and extremely entertaining. Same goes for selecting contestants with a story to tell. If they have a really interesting story or life experience, audiences will be more likely feel connected for that person and to root for them.

The problem with reality shows is that even though producers will often make certain choices to encourage storylines to go in a particular fashion (eg. choosing a certain song for a certain contestant), it's difficult to create a compelling story without compelling characters. Without editing and careful cast selection, I don't think competition reality television would be as entertaining as it is.


----------



## deleted

1. I like turkey bacon better than pig bacon. I really don’t like pork unless it’s in a breakfast sausage or a tamale.
2. Cheez Its are nasty. 
3. Oreos are also nasty.
4. Dom is not cute. His eyes are freaky and he could’ve had a more creative design. As someone who loves sheep villagers, I was disappointed.
5. While we’re talking about sheep, I love that they wear actual clothes in NH. I never liked the scarves.
6. I do not like McDonald’s, Taco Bell, or KFC. (Don’t get me wrong, though. I LOVE fast food, especially Sonic and Whataburger.)
7. Bread crumbs do not belong anywhere near mac and cheese.


----------



## skogkyst

I've got some unpopular drink opinions.

Coffee and tea are both awful. They taste bitter and sad. Pop and juices are okay, but if I never drank them again I wouldn't be upset. Milk is okay. Skim milk > 2% milk. Water is the best (and only real, refreshing) beverage (this one is less unpopular but still).


----------



## oath2order

Protest-Twitter is basically this vine ATM and I hate it. Like STFU, I'm not donating my money to you, I'm poor.






Like stop acting like it's my job to subsidize your protest


----------



## Jeyjin

Acnh is fun but it feels incomplete compared to new leaf.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeyjin said:


> Acnh is fun but it feels incomplete compared to new leaf.


Agree. Also not a fan you have to basically download so much rather than getting a full game. Not a fan of that switch marketing


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I love Sonic Shuffle. I think it's one of the best party video games. I really love the card system and unique twist they put on the Mario Party gameplay.



Jeyjin said:


> Acnh is fun but it feels incomplete compared to new leaf.



It needs more multiplayer activities like the games on Tortimer's island and swimming. Not allowing best friends to terraform and add furniture is also a huge missed opportunity. Plus the furniture variety feels lacking, but overall as far as island customization goes this game definitely does it better than New Leaf.


----------



## KOKU'S TEETH

i hate maple syrup on pancake and waffles, it's gross and sticky and makes them disgustingly soggy and wet. i prefer chocolate chips as a topping OR melted butter & cinnamon sugar on my waffles.


----------



## Mink777

New Horizons is mediocre at best.


----------



## Ichiban

skogkyst said:


> I've got some unpopular drink opinions.
> 
> Coffee and tea are both awful. They taste bitter and sad. Pop and juices are okay, but if I never drank them again I wouldn't be upset. Milk is okay. Skim milk > 2% milk. Water is the best (and only real, refreshing) beverage (this one is less unpopular but still).



asides from milk i agree with you 100%


----------



## Lightmare

i don't think this is quite an unpopular opinion, but regular dairy milk is really gross. the film left over and the way it just. sits in your stomach BLEGH. im not even lactose intolerant and i hate it lol. so therefore oat milk is by far the superior milk. even over almond. it just tastes so good and it's the perfect consistency to anything. coffee? oat milk. cereal? oat milk. a lil splash to oatmeal? oat milk. by itself? oat milk.


----------



## Corrie

I think TikTok is pointless spam.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> It needs more multiplayer activities like the games on Tortimer's island and swimming. Not allowing best friends to terraform and add furniture is also a huge missed opportunity. Plus the furniture variety feels lacking, but overall as far as island customization goes this game definitely does it better than New Leaf.


Also agree. Also th fact that Nook's store is so small and lack of actual sets other than like cute, rattan makes it very barren. I loved collecting furniture sets and make a room but now it's kinda hard and based on colour?? idk. and sad you cant use sanrio cards for other than poster which.. is enough kawaii i guess but uh still


----------



## Romaki

Why is salted caramel a variant for every sweet, it doesn't taste that special to me.


----------



## Alienfish

Romaki said:


> Why is salted caramel a variant for every sweet, it doesn't taste that special to me.


yes thank you.. it's too overused and esp in ice cream.. haagen dazs(spelling?) is the worst. i can like it in some others but yeah def nothing special.


----------



## Corrie

Romaki said:


> Why is salted caramel a variant for every sweet, it doesn't taste that special to me.


It tastes the exact same as regular caramel to me lol. I don't get the hype either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When talking about media franchises, the correct way to address James Cameron’s 2009 movie is by saying Avatar 2009 or James Cameron’s Avatar. Because if you’re going to say Avatar alone, you mean Avatar: The Last Airbender (using my logic, I say that Avatar is better than James Cameron’s Avatar).

Speaking of that, one of the states should have their name changed to Cascadia, so if anyone says Washington, they mean Washington DC.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> When talking about media franchises, the correct way to address James Cameron’s 2009 movie is by saying Avatar 2009 or James Cameron’s Avatar. Because if you’re going to say Avatar alone, you mean Avatar: The Last Airbender (using my logic, I say that Avatar is better than James Cameron’s Avatar).
> 
> Speaking of that, one of the states should have their name changed to Cascadia, so if anyone says Washington, they mean Washington DC.


Ew, I hated the 2009 Avatar. It was so boring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Ew, I hated the 2009 Avatar. It was so boring.



I haven’t seen the movie so I can’t judge it, but I really think it’s overrated and undeserving for one of the highest grossing movies adjusted for inflation (the other being Marvel: Endgame for being part of the superhero fad). Now Avatar on the other hand, isn’t overrated. It was a great TV show to watch back when SpongeBob was declining quality. Even up to this day, it’s still one of the most popular animated TV shows from the West (it doesn’t beat SpongeBob though, since that one is even more popular than classic cartoons).


----------



## Knave

I'm not educated enough on all religions in the world, so I can't make a blanket statement about this...

But at the very least, imposing one of the Abrahamic religions on children (raising them in the faith) is inherently abusive, intended or not.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the Mayflower is the best historical event from Colonial America.

This year is its 400th anniversary.


----------



## trashpedia

Spoiler: BLM related so feel free to skip



After kinda seeing the "Capital Hill Automated Zone" in Seattle, I'm now being a _little_ skeptical. I feel like some people are starting to treat this whole movement or protest as a game. I feel like I've been seeing some white anarchists/communists that are kinda taking advantage of this whole situation to live out their anarcho-commie territory fantasy as if it were a Fallout game by Bethesda. Rather than actually caring about BLM and ending systematic racism, they are only there for the thrill of violence or action.

People need to understand this is *reality* and that this isn't a video game where you can do anything and get away with it. Black people are already having to face the repercussions from all the looting that happened earlier this month. This movement is about defunding police to allow more money into public community services, not LARP as Fallout characters. Do that online lmao.

Also, I could be very wrong, but I highly CHAZ is going to last very long. And even so, it's probably going to be a some joke territory like the Republic of Molossia.

Interestingly enough, I was planning on moving to Seattle after college to work for Boeing, so I wonder what Seattle will be like in the following years. I'm hoping it simmers down maybe after 5 years after I'm done with college lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Even in times like these, people have the right to be neutral to issues they don’t want to be part of. Under no exception is it acceptable to force people to agree with you, and under no exception is it acceptable to force people to do what you want them to do. It doesn’t mean being neutral is any better, but it’s okay to be neutral or indifferent to something.


----------



## PajamaCat

Bacon is gross.


----------



## sleepless

i never liked avatar: the last airbender.  even when i watched it when it first came out, i thought the humor wasn’t funny, the characters were annoying (esp katara), and the wisdoms were half-baked. my biggest problem with the show was the ambiguous mixing of asian cultures tho. never sat right with me lol


----------



## Corrie

I'm preparing myself for the wrath. 

Coke and pepsi taste the same.


----------



## Stella-Io

Corrie said:


> I'm preparing myself for the wrath.
> 
> Coke and pepsi taste the same.



Okay I know people bring up the whole refrigerator cold vs warm thing, but even when they're both cold they TASTE the SAME so I totally agree with you


----------



## Knave

Corrie said:


> I'm preparing myself for the wrath.
> 
> Coke and pepsi taste the same.



Literally no difference. Welcome to enlightenment, my friend. 👁


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Well, I see everyone on Twitter and other platforms talking about K-pop and staning K-pop artists and I’m sorry, I really don’t get the point. I don’t know why you have to devote a huge part of your life to a particular artist or band. I guess it’s not for everybody, but I’m just so confused by it. Also I kind of think K-Pop sounds weird. I get broadening your horizons and checking out international music but K-Pop just sounds weird to me.


----------



## Romaki

I really don't understand how people can drink sparkling water, it's just such a weird texture for water.



Corrie said:


> Coke and pepsi taste the same.



I agree with the cold part, but imo you literally can't drink flat Pepsi where flat Coke tastes even better.


----------



## Envy

Corrie said:


> I'm preparing myself for the wrath.
> 
> Coke and pepsi taste the same.



Yeah, I disagree. To me, Pepsi definitely had a different taste. It was closer to RC Cola than Coke (but RC Cola is very distinct from both, still). And like someone else here said, Pepsi can not be drank stale, it goes sour really quick.

(Edit: Just realized I spoke in past here, that's because I don't drink pop anymore)


----------



## SpiritofAce

It's absolutely ironic that the people trying to educate _J.K. Rowling _over what she said are shouting her down with abuse and trying to 'cancel' her whilst preaching for kindness.


----------



## meo

Red Velvet Cake anything is just a bunch of red dye and not appetizing. Carrot and Pumpkin cake did cream cheese frosting the best of all time.


----------



## Alienfish

also j-pop>k-pop esp with boy bands. i don't listen to a lot of girl ones so..


----------



## Taj

Justin Bieber actually has a couple bangers 

He’s still a jerk tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Romaki said:


> I really don't understand how people can drink sparkling water, it's just such a weird texture for water.



I agree here. But there’s only a few drinks I am comfortable drinking. They are:

- Diet Soda (Coke, Pepsi, and Big K)
- Water
- Milk
- Fruit Juice (Orange, Apple, Grape, and Fruit Punch)

The others, no way. I may drink Coke Zero if that’s an option, and hot chocolate once in a while, but that is it!

New unpopular opinion. Everybody should raise children, but it doesn’t have to be human children. It can be pillows, plushes, or any other inanimate object. The only problem is that they aren’t sentient.


----------



## Alienfish

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Well, I see everyone on Twitter and other platforms talking about K-pop and staning K-pop artists and I’m sorry, I really don’t get the point. I don’t know why you have to devote a huge part of your life to a particular artist or band. I guess it’s not for everybody, but I’m just so confused by it. Also I kind of think K-Pop sounds weird. I get broadening your horizons and checking out international music but K-Pop just sounds weird to me.


I personally never got into it for yeah, their looks wasn't appealing trying to be pink hair fan pleasers with music trying to sound smart and doing cryptic fan messages.

I do like Johnny's J-pop though cause it's a bit uncommon these days (and was before the boom) and they are not so pleasing, though it has changed in the last 4-5 years which is.. honestly a bit sad, I like the exclusiveness and the hard things about it. Especially a bit meh with newer bands trying to do the same K-pop boy bands and same videos, it's like please go back to the silly pop thanks. And yes they used to look cute(some oldies and jr's still do god bless) and not being as everything else (yes I love them bc they are being cute silly pop I admit)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

neester14 said:


> Justin Bieber actually has a couple bangers
> 
> He’s still a jerk tho



I don’t think it’s cool to hate Justin Bieber anymore. However, if you want to hate on Jar Jar Binks from Star Wars, people always had, and always will, hate Jar Jar.


----------



## Taj

I don’t hate him because “it’s cool”. In fact I don’t think I really hate him. This doesn’t change the fact that he still acts like a jerk from time to time.


----------



## Ichiban

i thought his music was annoying back in the day, nowadays i honestly forget he's still a thing


----------



## Alolan_Apples

neester14 said:


> I don’t hate him because “it’s cool”. In fact I don’t think I really hate him. This doesn’t change the fact that he still acts like a jerk from time to time.



Makes sense then.

If there’s another celebrity I don’t like, I do not like Taylor Swift. Even so, I don’t find hating Swift any cool.


----------



## trashpedia

I forgot he ever existed until the whole "Yummy" track was released


----------



## Envy

Romaki said:


> I really don't understand how people can drink sparkling water, it's just such a weird texture for water.



Interesting. I found myself being able to switch from pop to sparkling water solely because of that carbonation. I used to think it was the sugary sweetness in specific I loved in pop, but it was actually mostly the carbonation.

I'm so glad I found sparkling water, because I can't take medications with regular water. It used to be something that tethered me to pop, but sparkling water works just as well.


----------



## Corrie

meo said:


> Red Velvet Cake anything is just a bunch of red dye and not appetizing. Carrot and Pumpkin cake did cream cheese frosting the best of all time.


Red velvet cake kinda just tastes like chocolate? I don't understand why everyone seems to think it's an amazing flavour. I had it once for my birthday, excited to FINALLY try it after hearing so much praise. 

It turned out to just be average and I was so sad lol.


----------



## marea

Shows that last for a freaking decade or for so long and get so many seasons annoye me so much! That goes for both anime and regular tv shows. Just wrap it up already! does it have to meander for that long?!! Oh and let me add manga, too.


----------



## Stella-Io

meo said:


> Red Velvet Cake anything is just a bunch of red dye and not appetizing. Carrot and Pumpkin cake did cream cheese frosting the best of all time.



Thank you! People say Red Velvet is so good but it's really not that hype. Someone told me it's chocolate cake dyed red, and I love chocolate so I thought I'd like Red Velvet. No. I mean it's not terrible, but it's not my go-to. Red Velevet is still over hyped.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Alolan_Apples said:


> Makes sense then.
> 
> If there’s another celebrity I don’t like, I do not like Taylor Swift. Even so, I don’t find hating Swift any cool.


@neester14 didn’t say that hating Justin Bieber was “cool”, and they didn’t even say that they hated him. They just said that he is kind of a jerk.


----------



## PajamaCat

marea said:


> Shows that last for a freaking decade or for so long and get so many seasons annoye me so much! That goes for both anime and regular tv shows. Just wrap it up already! does it have to meander for that long?!! Oh and let me add manga, too.


Unless it's a really good show I agree. Half the time the gap between seasons is so long that I forget what's even going on.


----------



## mayortiffany

People who post too much on Instagram/social media in general really get on my nerves, even if they are posting educational materials. I'm all for people using their social media platforms in the way that they want, but if your Instagram story starts looking like a bunch of dots rather than lines, I think maybe it's time to consider reducing what you put in that story.



Spoiler: BLM/politics related, if you'd like to skip!



I've noticed this especially in recent times with BLM activism. It's so great to see many of my friends posting BLM educational materials, but disappointingly, I've also seen some of those people becoming very dismissive of those who are beginning to become fatigued or burnt by the constant activist posts. Yes, it's important for people to become educated, but I think that people also need to be engaged and open to be educated in order for that education to happen. It's not 'weak' or 'close-minded' to want to take a break for the sake of your own health. If you're posting all the time, I think people are just more likely to tune you out or skip your stories altogether.

Just like how we don't try to jam a million lessons into one school day, people should focus on choosing a few effective posts for their story/social media a day and give people more time to interact with that content, so as not to overwhelm them.


----------



## Corrie

marea said:


> Shows that last for a freaking decade or for so long and get so many seasons annoye me so much! That goes for both anime and regular tv shows. Just wrap it up already! does it have to meander for that long?!! Oh and let me add manga, too.


I hate when they milk the show until they destroy it.


----------



## rianne

Pickles > cucumbers
(Yes I know that pickles are pickled cucumbers. e____e)


----------



## SpiritofAce

I hate the word _bop_ when it's used to describe music. It just sounds so cringey.


----------



## Corrie

SpiritofAce said:


> I hate the word _bop_ when it's used to describe music. It just sounds so cringey.


I can agree. I think of Kids Bop. 

I hate the word "oof" to describe something unfortunate happening.


----------



## Alienfish

mayortiffany said:


> People who post too much on Instagram/social media in general really get on my nerves, even if they are posting educational materials. I'm all for people using their social media platforms in the way that they want, but if your Instagram story starts looking like a bunch of dots rather than lines, I think maybe it's time to consider reducing what you put in that story.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BLM/politics related, if you'd like to skip!
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed this especially in recent times with BLM activism. It's so great to see many of my friends posting BLM educational materials, but disappointingly, I've also seen some of those people becoming very dismissive of those who are beginning to become fatigued or burnt by the constant activist posts. Yes, it's important for people to become educated, but I think that people also need to be engaged and open to be educated in order for that education to happen. It's not 'weak' or 'close-minded' to want to take a break for the sake of your own health. If you're posting all the time, I think people are just more likely to tune you out or skip your stories altogether.
> 
> Just like how we don't try to jam a million lessons into one school day, people should focus on choosing a few effective posts for their story/social media a day and give people more time to interact with that content, so as not to overwhelm them.


I agree. I don't mind posts within decent amount but when they start calling out generally that you are racist because you're not with them, comment, follow etc. and not being out like... Sorry I'm not getting out for the chance being hurt or sick how selfish it might sounds. You can support other ways.


----------



## fluttershy300

Ppl love to gatekeep others because they first heard a song on tiktok and I think that's toxic and immature. For example Melanie Martinez's song "Play Date". Ppl saying "Who else was here before tiktok claimed it??", "Sad this song got famous because of tiktok..", "I was here way before this song blew up." Like okay? Do you want a gold star or something?? I don't understand this mindset, you should be happy that this song and more importantly the artist is getting the recognition they deserve. Better late than never they say.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you have seen the Tom and Jerry movie from 1993, I have an unpopular opinion related to that.

Robyn, one of the human characters, did not deserve all that hate from people who watched the movie. The reason why she was hated has nothing to do with her character, but rather with the movie. But to be honest, the Tom and Jerry movie was poorly received, and became one of the many non-Disney animated movies released between Oliver & Company and The Emperor’s New Groove that was not well-received. Typically, animated films released in theaters from the 90s that are not made by Disney or its branches fail or receive bad ratings. There were a few exceptions, but the Tom and Jerry movie wasn’t one of them.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I don't like it when people respond to questions with "y".

I know it's an easy, fast way to say "yes", but I've been on the internet too long so it reads as "why" to me. I always have to play the mental roulette of "did they say yes or are they asking me why".​


----------



## Ichiban

Sheep Villager said:


> I don't like it when people respond to questions with "y".
> 
> I know it's an easy, fast way to say "yes", but I've been on the internet too long so it reads as "why" to me. I always have to play the mental roulette of "did they say yes or are they asking me why".​



I've never saw someone use it as "yes" so this is new to me


----------



## Alienfish

FreeHelium said:


> I've never saw someone use it as "yes" so this is new to me


Same... Sometimes I read it as "and" in Spanish which makes it.. uh. I think I use it as "why" sometimes but it happens rarely.


----------



## Sheep Villager

FreeHelium said:


> I've never saw someone use it as "yes" so this is new to me





sheilaa said:


> Same... Sometimes I read it as "and" in Spanish which makes it.. uh. I think I use it as "why" sometimes but it happens rarely.



Sorry for cursing ya'll with having to question if people are saying "why" or "yes." 

Almost every single one of my friends does it and it drives me up the walls. I also run in to it in online gaming quite a lot which is horrible since I generally won't have the time to decipher what they mean.​


----------



## Aisland

I think golden roses in acnh are ugly. They just look so tacky! I don’t understand why some people have them all over their island


----------



## Corrie

Sherb20 said:


> Ppl love to gatekeep others because they first heard a song on tiktok and I think that's toxic and immature. For example Melanie Martinez's song "Play Date". Ppl saying "Who else was here before tiktok claimed it??", "Sad this song got famous because of tiktok..", "I was here way before this song blew up." Like okay? Do you want a gold star or something?? I don't understand this mindset, you should be happy that this song and more importantly the artist is getting the recognition they deserve. Better late than never they say.


It's a superiority complex. These people want something to feel better than everyone else about. It's more sad and pathetic than anything else really.


----------



## fluttershy300

I do not like glazed donuts they're sticky and messy and I just don't enjoy eating them alot. It kinda sucks when that's all that people get considering the amount of variety in donut shops.


----------



## -Lumi-

Mints are better than gum. Chewing gum makes my jaw sore and I just don’t like the feeling of gum in my mouth. Plus gum that’s lost it’s taste is... unpleasant_. _Mints stay minty until they’re completely gone.


----------



## Alienfish

Sherb20 said:


> Ppl love to gatekeep others because they first heard a song on tiktok and I think that's toxic and immature. For example Melanie Martinez's song "Play Date". Ppl saying "Who else was here before tiktok claimed it??", "Sad this song got famous because of tiktok..", "I was here way before this song blew up." Like okay? Do you want a gold star or something?? I don't understand this mindset, you should be happy that this song and more importantly the artist is getting the recognition they deserve. Better late than never they say.


I think it's more they don't want to be associated with a lot of cringe culture that comes with using that song in other places. Mostly because those people only care for said app/medium/movie rather than the music and showing no interest in the artist or song itself. I confess I've been like this with some stuff, for example I knew about The 5.6.7.8's way before I knew of Tarantino and when I heard people only caring about Kill Bill (which are p trashy copy movies IMO, like em if you want) and "look he used their songs in kill bill" and i'm like.. you're aware Japan does other music than visual kei and has a lot of cool indie bands or stuff lol


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> I think it's more they don't want to be associated with a lot of cringe culture that comes with using that song in other places. Mostly because those people only care for said app/medium/movie rather than the music and showing no interest in the artist or song itself. I confess I've been like this with some stuff, for example I knew about The 5.6.7.8's way before I knew of Tarantino and when I heard people only caring about Kill Bill (which are p trashy copy movies IMO, like em if you want) and "look he used their songs in kill bill" and i'm like.. you're aware Japan does other music than visual kei and has a lot of cool indie bands or stuff lol


That's a fair assumption. I agree. It's like hiding the fact that you like Steven Universe or MLP:FiM or anime to avoid people automatically assuming you act like those crazy fandoms do.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> That's a fair assumption. I agree. It's like hiding the fact that you like Steven Universe or MLP:FiM or anime to avoid people automatically assuming you act like those crazy fandoms do.


Yeah I mean you shouldn't need to hide your fandom but if they're only gonna care for SU and not where the music actually came from I'm like... ok bye lol


----------



## Pupperina

milk before cereal

old kpop > new kpop

orange juice with ice, chocolate milk with ice


----------



## cannedcommunism

I don't think Bo Burnham is funny. I used to, but I recently rewatched one of his comedy specials and I just found it kinda obnoxious.


----------



## deleted

Sherb20 said:


> I do not like glazed donuts they're sticky and messy and I just don't enjoy eating them alot. It kinda sucks when that's all that people get considering the amount of variety in donut shops.



Yes! Preach! I always get weird looks when I say that I don’t like glazed donuts. When I was in elementary school nearly every single person brought donuts for the class on their birthday and there came a point when the sight of them made me feel sick. I’m still not really a donut person. They make my stomach feel funky.


----------



## Mariah

Olaf is the WORST Disney character.


----------



## Madrox6

I really don't like avocado, and it seems like restaurants are putting it in everything now! There are so many tasty looking things that I can't order haha


----------



## mayortiffany

K Pop as a genre will never be able to make it into mainstream popularity in the English-speaking world because the language and cultural gulf between English-speaking music and Korean-speaking music is too wide. There. I said it!

I think that BTS' popularity is unprecedented in the United States (unsure of their reach in Canada/the UK/Australia) because they are the only big K Pop boy band around, their music seems to be quite unique from other pop music (lots of lyrical meaning), they're clearly talented, and they seem to be able to charismatically connect with foreign audiences. It helps that a few of them can speak English quite well, and that there is currently a gap in boy band popularity in the market. However, the way in which they are treated is as an aberration - a K Pop band that has somehow made it big internationally rather than a boy band of their own merit.

Speaking of other bands, I don't think that K Pop bands will be able to enjoy the same kind of popularity as BTS will. Language is probably the #1 issue to me - many people like to listen to music that they can understand the lyrics to, and to be able to dance and have fun! Unlike Spanish in the United States or French in Canada, Korean is not a language that is widely spoken, so they lack a large audience that will understand them or that is at least somewhat familiar with the language. Being able to conduct interviews and gigs in English is important to connecting with fans - they don't get to see the real you if you speak through an interpreter.

Plus, the entire culture of K Pop seems to be very different than what is traditionally valued in English-speaking boy (and girl) bands, chief being 'spontaneous' and 'genuine' interaction between the members and fan bases. I don't doubt that the performers themselves love what they do and their fans, and I totally agree that Western music is also extremely manufactured, but that manufactured nature is not hidden in the K Pop world whereas it is in the Western music industry. It's part of what made a band like One Direction so likeable, and it's what a lot of K Pop groups lack for me. Western audiences typically like learning about each member's personal lives, what they're _really _like - and K Pop management seems to really stifle and control that to an extent that isn't seen in the Western music market. Yes, artists are controlled, but management companies work hard to make it seem as if it isn't that way. It's much more difficult to connect to an artist that way, which seems to be a necessary step for success in the Western market.

Their structure and management will make it difficult for them to be promoted in the same way that Western bands typically are as well. There are so many members that it's tough to create individual and memorable images for each of them. It's much more manageable if you have only 4 or 5 members to work with rather than 10 or 12. And, unless they have the backing of a major management/record company, they won't have the infrastructure and support to deal with a whole new music market. Not that these are barriers to success in any way, BTS is still doing fine - but these are additional obstacles. Split attention between the Korean/Western markets and split desires may complicate matters.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the Cancel Culture is a movement of evil.


----------



## Mariah

Cocoa powder is not an acceptable coating for a truffle.


----------



## Envy

Pokemon Snap needed to evolve for it to justify a sequel. New Pokemon Snap does not evolve, it looks like just the same old on-rails experience. There's a reason I haven't played Pokemon Snap since it came out when I was 10. No reason to revive such a series if it's just going to be the same limited level-based experience.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think the Cancel Culture is a movement of evil.


100% agree. All it does is cause more nastiness and hatred because people just use it as an excuse to abuse someone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SpiritofAce said:


> 100% agree. All it does is cause more nastiness and hatred because people just use it as an excuse to abuse someone.



I’ve been against it even before I learned the name of this kind of protest. If the boycotts towards Chick-fil-A in 2012 and the Paula Deen incident weren’t enough, they are just the beginning. Some more egregious cases from recent times:

- The stepmother of a police officer got fired because she is related to the officer, even though she does not support the killing (to make matters worse, the victim of that said officer actually resisted his arrest).
- Aunt Jemima brand and Splash Mountain are being targeted.
- Worst of all, a Mexican-American man got fired for cracking his knuckles, not knowing that the way he did it looked like a white supremacist gesture.

I would not defend bigotry or bigoted behavior, but using someone’s past, relations, or minor actions as an excuse to hate someone is worse. Eventually, this fad will backfire, and everyone involved will be “cancelled” for their failure to forgive and for their hatred.


----------



## Corrie

Envy said:


> Pokemon Snap needed to evolve for it to justify a sequel. New Pokemon Snap does not evolve, it looks like just the same old on-rails experience. There's a reason I haven't played Pokemon Snap since it came out when I was 10. No reason to revive such a series if it's just going to be the same limited level-based experience.


I can agree. I hope it has other things or else that's not worth $80 to me. I feel like it's the type of game that I'd get bored of in two hours.


----------



## SCORPA15

Not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but it bothers me whenever I give someone feedback after a trade, but they don't reciprocate with feedback for me.


----------



## AccfSally

The whole 'rare villagers' thing on Youtube and Twitch is dumb, they're no rare villagers in New Horizons.
Raymond, Diana, Marshal etc..are not rare.

This is why all the less 'popular'/'non-rare' villagers get treated so poorly.

All the villagers are the same. Raymond is just like Chadder, Diana is just like Violet,  Fauna is just like Cally.

Also there's like 300+ villagers in the game, so everything just random.


----------



## Uffe

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ve been against it even before I learned the name of this kind of protest. If the boycotts towards Chick-fil-A in 2012 and the Paula Deen incident weren’t enough, they are just the beginning. Some more egregious cases from recent times:
> 
> - The stepmother of a police officer got fired because she is related to the officer, even though she does not support the killing (to make matters worse, the victim of that said officer actually resisted his arrest).
> - Aunt Jemima brand and Splash Mountain are being targeted.
> - Worst of all, a Mexican-American man got fired for cracking his knuckles, not knowing that the way he did it looked like a white supremacist gesture.
> 
> I would not defend bigotry or bigoted behavior, but using someone’s past, relations, or minor actions as an excuse to hate someone is worse. Eventually, this fad will backfire, and everyone involved will be “cancelled” for their failure to forgive and for their hatred.



The OK hand gesture that is being seen as a white supremacist symbol needs to stop. Growing up, that meant OK. The part that's supposed to represent a P doesn't look anything like a letter in the alphabet, anyway.


----------



## sleepless

Alolan_Apples said:


> - The stepmother of a police officer got fired because she is related to the officer, even though she does not support the killing (to make matters worse, the victim of that said officer actually resisted his arrest).


she was fired because she violated company policy, as well as her coworkers reporting that she was creating an uncomfortable working environment. also, resisting arrest is not justification for killing someone.


----------



## Knave

AccfSally said:


> The whole 'rare villagers' thing on Youtube and Twitch is dumb, they're no rare villagers in New Horizons.
> Raymond, Diana, Marshal etc..are not rare.
> 
> This is why all the less 'popular'/'non-rare' villagers get treated so poorly.
> 
> All the villagers are the same. Raymond is just like Chadder, Diana is just like Violet,  Fauna is just like Cally.
> 
> Also there's like 300+ villagers in the game, so everything just random.



Some of them are rare because it's so easy to bootleg amiibos of all of the other villagers. But it's impossible to do with the new ones. So Raymond (and the other 7 new ones) is in fact rarer than the others.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uffe said:


> The OK hand gesture that is being seen as a white supremacist symbol needs to stop. Growing up, that meant OK. The part that's supposed to represent a P doesn't look anything like a letter in the alphabet, anyway.



I didn’t know that until today when I read a TV Tropes article on how words change meaning over time. So not only that people have viewed an ordinary gesture into a racist symbol, but they are also *willing to fire people and hold grudges against them for making that gesture*. I remember when Yuli Gurriel made a racist gesture against Yu Darvish, not knowing that it was racist, and they punished him for that. I was hoping that they will eventually forgive him, but I wouldn’t count on it if you consider the Kavanaugh ordeal. If they can’t forgive someone for something they did 38 years ago, then use it to count against them to score political points, then there’s no way they’ll forgive someone for something they did 3 years ago. Now they’ll definitely not forgive Gurriel, not because of the cancel culture, but because of the recent MLB sign-stealing scandal (which every team is doing, yet they’re specifically targeting the Astros because they aren’t popular enough, but won).

We have learned to be tolerant, now we should learn to forgive and forget, and not overreact.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

It shouldn't be so difficult to lose yourself in a hobby.


----------



## deleted

Snack food/dessert opinions by me 

Oreos, no matter which variety, are gross. I’m sorry. I said it. I love original Chips Ahoy, though. 

Also, I like crunchy cookies (at least crunchy on the outside if not all the way through) better than soft cookies. That might be why I like Chips Ahoy. I find soft cookies unappealing. Sometimes they just feel/look raw.

Glazed donuts are gross. I’m not really a donut person at all, but I occasionally enjoy a jelly filled, strawberry, or cream filled donut. Donuts make my stomach do backflips, though.

Barbecue chips are DISGUSTING and the smell alone makes me feel sick. Salt and vinegar chips are fantastic (my personal favorite).

Goldfish are leaps and bounds better than Cheez-its. Cheez-its are pretty gross to me. I don’t know why. 

Dark chocolate isn’t that bad. I used to hate it but now it’s my favorite kind of chocolate. I especially enjoy Godiva dark chocolate and mint bars. Milk chocolate tends to give me headaches now. 

Peanut butter is an abomination. It’s absolutely abhorrent. Sickening, vile sludge. I’m not allergic to it. I just hate it. Sandwiches, candy, whatever. No. I like peanuts, though. Peanut M&Ms are my favorite M&Ms. Honey roasted peanuts are also great.

That’s enough for now. Just needed to get the Oreo thing off my chest and the others sort of just came with it. My boyfriend really likes Oreos and it confuses me.


----------



## trashpedia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’ve been against it even before I learned the name of this kind of protest. If the boycotts towards Chick-fil-A in 2012 and the Paula Deen incident weren’t enough, they are just the beginning. Some more egregious cases from recent times:
> 
> - The stepmother of a police officer got fired because she is related to the officer, even though she does not support the killing (to make matters worse, the victim of that said officer actually resisted his arrest).
> - Aunt Jemima brand and Splash Mountain are being targeted.
> - Worst of all, a Mexican-American man got fired for cracking his knuckles, not knowing that the way he did it looked like a white supremacist gesture.
> 
> I would not defend bigotry or bigoted behavior, but using someone’s past, relations, or minor actions as an excuse to hate someone is worse. Eventually, this fad will backfire, and everyone involved will be “cancelled” for their failure to forgive and for their hatred.



First let me say that I think all criticisms against cancel culture is valid and that I personally don't like it either, but let's not pretend that cancel culture had any affect on the people that were cancelled because tbh nothing really happened to them after a while. People forget about it move on and most of the people that are cancelled are wealthy/famous enough to get away with it. Doja Cat and Lil Nas X have been "cancelled" and they're still thriving. I highly doubt it has any real effect on anything.

Also, the things you pointed out are heavily criticized for_* a reason*.

- _Chick-Fil-A was under fire for donating to homophobic organizations such as the _Salvation Army_ and the _Fellowship of Christian Athletes_. They did say they would stop donating to them as of November 2019, but it's obvious the reason why they did this was because people were calling them out. And let's be real, *if no one called them out for it, they would probably still do it nonetheless*. Also they aren't really "cancelled" because millions of people still eat there and I highly doubt they were ever affected in the US because of it.

- Paula Deen is a pretty old controversy back in 2013, but she pretty much admitted to *A)* Using racial slurs and using the N word (with the hard "-er" which is yikes, and even admitted to it in a transcript here), *B)* planning to create a plantation-style wedding using black people as servers, and *C)* sympathizing and defending the actions of her ancestors for owning slaves. (B and C explained here) This isn't even all of the things she has done, which more is explained here. I did hear she did release an apology video at some point in time, but personally I feel like if she truly cared and wanted to change for the better, it would be reflected on her actions and nit just because she said she was sorry. 

- Aunt Jemina (and Uncle Ben) aren't being cancelled, they're just being retired because the companies that own them have acknowledged that they were rooted in racial imagery black people being submissive caretakers, with Aunt Jemina being based on the "Mammy" caricature. While the family of the woman who did portray Aunt Jemina did say that they weren't okay with the rebranding, I feel like they should have come to a compromise and talked this through. I think it's good that companies are acknowledging that their advertising is rooted in racism are trying to change their ways.

- Again, Splash Mountain isn't being cancelled, it's being rebranded because the movie that the ride was based off of was being criticized by black people even back when it was released in the 1940s for trying to present the Reconstruction Era as upbeat and lighthearted. Not to mention it heavily stereotyped black people. 

I don't know about the controversial issue concerning the police officer, so I won't comment on it. Again, I won't defend cancel culture because it achieves nothing, but some things are called out for a reason. Also cancel culture is only prominent on Twitter, and Twitter doesn't really reflect the mindset of most people tbh.


----------



## Uffe

Alolan_Apples said:


> I didn’t know that until today when I read a TV Tropes article on how words change meaning over time. So not only that people have viewed an ordinary gesture into a racist symbol, but they are also *willing to fire people and hold grudges against them for making that gesture*. I remember when Yuli Gurriel made a racist gesture against Yu Darvish, not knowing that it was racist, and they punished him for that. I was hoping that they will eventually forgive him, but I wouldn’t count on it if you consider the Kavanaugh ordeal. If they can’t forgive someone for something they did 38 years ago, then use it to count against them to score political points, then there’s no way they’ll forgive someone for something they did 3 years ago. Now they’ll definitely not forgive Gurriel, not because of the cancel culture, but because of the recent MLB sign-stealing scandal (which every team is doing, yet they’re specifically targeting the Astros because they aren’t popular enough, but won).
> 
> We have learned to be tolerant, now we should learn to forgive and forget, and not overreact.



I don't know anything about Yuli Gurriel or Yu Darvish, but people change. What they said, did, or believed in the past doesn't neccesarily mean that they have the same beliefs today or still do what they did in the past.


----------



## shion

i'm sure it's unpopular here, but i generally like playstation more than nintendo!


----------



## Mariah

Asexual should not be part of LGBTQ+.


----------



## Corrie

areum said:


> i'm sure it's unpopular here, but i generally like playstation more than nintendo!


PlayStation is so underrated! I love my PS2!!


----------



## dedenne

Corrie said:


> PlayStation is so underrated!


i never thought id hear someone say that the playstation is underrated


----------



## rubyrubert

-kinda meta, but most unpopular opinions threads are stuff like "frozen is overrated!!" which most people already agree with online

-TT is absolutely cheating. there's nothing wrong with TT, I've done it before, I don't care if you TT or not, but it drives me insane when people say "ThE dEvS dOnT tHiNk It'S cHeAtInG". just because they've ACKNOWLEDGED that players TT doesn't mean that they don't think it's cheating. they also discourage it with turnip rot and the like. yes, it doesn't matter if you TT or not, but it's still cheating in the same way that hacking a million bucks in the Sims is still cheating.

-on the topic of TT, i've been online almost since the launch of ACNH, and I've haven't seen one person attack other people for TT. but I have seen countless memes of people allegedly being super duper against TT. . . like where are these people? lol, most ACNH forums and communities would eat you alive if you attacked people for TT

-there's nothing wrong with liking popular villagers. I find it hypocritical when people say Raymond's overrated, but worship Bob

-I kinda like how NMTs are the currency online, it makes it easier imo

-I didn't really notice the poor QoL features at all until I saw other ppl talk about them

-I don't use fish bait at all

-candy is nasty imo and things (at least in america) are wayyyy too sweet

-i can't tell the difference between coke and pepsi. soda is pretty gross too, and kids shouldn't drink it


----------



## LuchaSloth

dedenne said:


> i never thought id hear someone say that the playstation is underrated




Haha. That's not even an unpopular opinion...it's just a lie.

Playstation has the biggest fanboys of the big three.  If anything...I'd say Xbox might be underrated, as they offer quite a lot (gamepass, PC streaming, etc)...but Playstation always gets the love. Hahaha.


----------



## Mariah

I’m not really sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but finger pricks are a much worse experience than a blood test.


----------



## Corrie

LuchaSloth said:


> Haha. That's not even an unpopular opinion...it's just a lie.
> 
> Playstation has the biggest fanboys of the big three.  If anything...I'd say Xbox might be underrated, as they offer quite a lot (gamepass, PC streaming, etc)...but Playstation always gets the love. Hahaha.


I always forget PS4 exists. I should have specified PS2 in my statement lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I always forget PS4 exists. I should have specified PS2 in my statement lol



I may have played the PS3 longer than I have played the PS2 (or at least more than I played the PS2), but because I’m more nostalgic, I think the PS2 was better. I haven’t played the PS4 though.

Even though my first set of games I played on the PS2 were third-party (Sly Cooper being the first Playstation exclusive I played), I thought it was cool back when I played it in 2006 (when I first played it). Right now, I’m writing game ideas inspired by one of my favorite PS2 games.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Paula Deen did nothing wrong.


----------



## Knave

Unpopular Opinion: 50% of "Unpopular Opinion" threads are non-controversial preferences and 50% are people trying to normalize hateful ideology. There are quite a few statements here that are just dogwhistles.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Console Wars are stupid. Yet you see adults on Twitter constantly arguing over pieces of plastic all day long.



Knave said:


> Unpopular Opinion: 50% of "Unpopular Opinion" threads are non-controversial preferences and 50% are people trying to normalize hateful ideology. There are quite a few statements here that are just dogwhistles.



Why can't we just accept that people have different views without statements like this? Why should it matter to you what someone's personal beliefs/political views are? I have not seen a single post from people on this thread with different ideologies that hasn't been put in a reasonable and justified manner - whether I agree with them or not. Posts like this one, on the other hand, do nothing but try to stir up trouble where it doesn't exist.


----------



## Romaki

I really don't vibe with podcasts and audio books.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



SpiritofAce said:


> Why can't we just accept that people have different views without statements like this? Why should it matter to you what someone's personal beliefs/political views are? I have not seen a single post from people on this thread with different ideologies that hasn't been put in a reasonable and justified manner - whether I agree with them or not. Posts like this one, on the other hand, do nothing but try to stir up trouble where it doesn't exist.



Most people aren't as unaffected by politics as the people who want to turn them into debates on an Animal Crossing forum though.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Romaki said:


> I really don't vibe with podcasts and audio books.


I always struggle to pay attention when listening to a Podcast. Having said that, I got on really well with _ChuyPlaysNintendo_'s _Animal Crossing _podcasts, they're really easy to listen to. He and his co-hosts do a great job and they certainly made the wait for New Horizons a lot easier!


----------



## PeachTeaACNL

I feel like some people would use this as an excuse to show how quirky they are lmao


----------



## SpiritofAce

Romaki said:


> I really don't vibe with podcasts and audio books.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Most people aren't as unaffected by politics as the people who want to turn them into debates on an Animal Crossing forum though.


There's no reason why you can't have a civil discussion about your disagreements. I don't think people insulting others with a different viewpoint to them and name-calling is the right way to do things.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



PeachTeaACNL said:


> I feel like some people would use this as an excuse to show how quirky they are lmao


I'm quirky, but not in an interesting way lol.


----------



## ting1984

SpiritofAce said:


> Console Wars are stupid. Yet you see adults on Twitter constantly arguing over pieces of plastic all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we just accept that people have different views without statements like this? Why should it matter to you what someone's personal beliefs/political views are? I have not seen a single post from people on this thread with different ideologies that hasn't been put in a reasonable and justified manner - whether I agree with them or not. Posts like this one, on the other hand, do nothing but try to stir up trouble where it doesn't exist.



Thank you.

My husband left atheist forums years ago because people constantly insulted him for having a "dumb Christian wife."  They didn't even know me, they just assumed I had to be stupid because I was a person of faith.  The very fact that I was Christian alone was enough for them to hurl insults at me and him continually.

Let's see some of these keyboard warriors with their elementary school level insults come up to his face in real life and say that about me.  I'm sure these same people praise how tolerant they think they are, and how much they supposedly support women's rights.  *roll eyes*


----------



## SpiritofAce

ting1984 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My husband left atheist forums years ago because people constantly insulted him for having a "dumb Christian wife."  They didn't even know me, they just assumed I had to be stupid because I was a person of faith.  The very fact that I was Christian alone was enough for them to hurl insults at me and him continually.
> 
> Let's see some of these keyboard warriors with their elementary school level insults come up to his face in real life and say that about me.  I'm sure these same people praise how tolerant they think they are, and how much they supposedly support women's rights.  *roll eyes*


I'm really sorry to hear that. Unfortunately the internet can sometimes be a very toxic place, and you know for sure that some of the things people are saying online they would not have the guts to say in public, so some people use it as a place to bully others. And you're right, it's often the people that claim to be so tolerant that are actually causing a lot of drama online.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Dr. Seuss TV specials are better than the book versions. Even the TV exclusive Dr Seuss stories (i.e. Halloween is Grinch Night) is better than the Dr. Seuss books that have no TV adaptation. That wagon sequence in one of these Dr. Seuss stories was very creepy, but it was enjoyable. And let’s not forget that the TV specials have the songs that the books don’t mention (including that famous Grinch song).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Honestly, I have quite a few, but my mind's totally blanking.
Well, one thing was that I didn't think YT Rewind 2018 was that bad. Honestly, I just hopped on the hate bandwagon 'cause I'm scared of the internet.
2019 was... well, it wasn't _good._

Edit: Oh, I just remembered (though I'm not sure how unpopular it is), I think saying something is overrated is dumb. Like, it's saying only a set amount of people can like something? I don't get it. If, say, a show has a lot of fans or something, no matter how bad it is, it must have earned the praise somehow.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Dr. Seuss TV specials are better than the book versions. Even the TV exclusive Dr Seuss stories (i.e. Halloween is Grinch Night) is better than the Dr. Seuss books that have no TV adaptation. That wagon sequence in one of these Dr. Seuss stories was very creepy, but it was enjoyable. And let’s not forget that the TV specials have the songs that the books don’t mention (including that famous Grinch song).


The Jim Carrey Grinch movie is one of the worst things I've ever seen. 

The animated special Grinch is just far better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> The Jim Carrey Grinch movie is one of the worst things I've ever seen.
> 
> The animated special Grinch is just far better.



I agree. But even the 2000 movie isn’t the worst live-action adaptation of a Dr. Seuss book. However, of the three animated specials involving the Grinch, How the Grinch Stole Christmas would be my least favorite. For the longest time, my favorite of the three is the one with the Cat in the Hat, but nowadays, I prefer Halloween is Grinch Night more.


----------



## applesauc3

I am super freaked out by octopus villagers  sry


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

walnuts have no place in brownies


----------



## applesauc3

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> walnuts have no place in brownies


Agreed BUT I do love chocolate chip walnut cookies


----------



## ting1984

Alolan_Apples said:


> I decided to revive this topic so you can share what unpopular opinions you have. But I have a few rules set. First, do not share extreme opinions or anything inappropriate. Second, no more political opinions, especially on touchy issues like the gender issues. And of course, avoid starting or participating in arguments.
> 
> Here are my unpopular opinions:
> 
> 1. I do not like Fortnite
> 2. I think that January and February are among the best months of the year
> 3. I think Shrek 2 is stupid
> 4. I like the Star Wars prequels
> 5. The 7th generation of Pok?mon is my favorite Pok?mon generation
> 
> What are your unpopular opinions?



1. Broccoli is perhaps the most delicious vegetable ever, and I could probably eat it daily.  I just got home from the grocery store with several packages of frozen broccoli.  EXCITED!
2. Basketball is a much more interesting sport than even football, and I hope it overtakes football someday in popularity in the United States.
3. I still prefer CDs to MP3s.  I still order CDs.  It's still my favorite medium on which to play music.
4. I actually enjoy household chores like laundry and dishes.  They're practical, and it's genuinely useful when they're regularly completed and done.  I don't view such things as boring or menial.  I mean, it's nice to not have your house smelling of stinky laundry and having ants crawl over filthy dishes, y'know?


----------



## Olly7

Cornflakes (or just cereals in general) are better when they've gone a bit soggy.

Putting flat-pack furniture together is loads of fun and a damn good time.


----------



## Corrie

Ketchup is good on eggs.


----------



## d3_3p

Romaki said:


> and audio books.


Yeah I really dislike when people say they "read" the book referring to an audio book. That's not reading, that's listening. 
I don't get it personally, I'm not 5 years old, I don't need people reading something to me. I can read myself. It's actually a good way to spend your time.


----------



## Romaki

d3_3p said:


> Yeah I really dislike when people say they "read" the book referring to an audio book. That's not reading, that's listening.
> I don't get it personally, I'm not 5 years old, I don't need people reading something to me. I can read myself. It's actually a good way to spend your time.



I agree with you, but I do envy people who always put on an audio book while being active. I just listen to the same songs over and over again, I think using that time to learn something new isn't a lesser experience. The information is still the same.


----------



## Feferily

Mariah said:


> Asexual should not be part of LGBTQ+.



Big disagree since it’s a lgbtQ+ identity. Thankfully a real unpopular opinion.

Also, gonna list some of mine.

Cancel culture rarely has a genuine effect on famous people. Using them as an example for why it’s toxic is silly.

Most discourse can be self harm. You’re usually showing yourself opinions that hurt or upset you.

The movie Split wasn’t good even from a non ableist standpoint. It’s also harmful to the DID community.

G*psy is a slur. Don’t use it if you aren’t Romani. It isn’t a cute free identity for you to take and carry around.

Gender stereotypes and roles aren’t real and pushing  for them as correct is harmful regardless of who you are.

Kin is fine. Cringe culture is toxic.

Also.... chocolate doesn’t taste as great as people say. >: O

Water tastes bad. Bubble water is better.


----------



## Ichiban

sweets are disgusting


----------



## rubyrubert

I eat cereal without milk, I hate how cereal becomes soggy and milk remains in the bowl.

NH is probably the best AC game. I'm bummed it's missing things from NL, but at the same time, the next AC game will be compared to NH heavily. 

Blathers annoys me because he sits in the same spot 24/7. I know that's really petty, but I wish they at least made him sit in a chair or something.

The only good prebought cookie is an Oreo. Chips Ahoy taste dry af


----------



## Alienfish

Uffe said:


> The OK hand gesture that is being seen as a white supremacist symbol needs to stop. Growing up, that meant OK. The part that's supposed to represent a P doesn't look anything like a letter in the alphabet, anyway.


Yeah exactly. This takeover by white supremacist people is the most dumb thing ever and it hardly looks like WP letters plus i think they actually altered the fingers on the emoji so it doesn't look like a W.


----------



## rubyrubert

sheilaa said:


> Yeah exactly. This takeover by white supremacist people is the most dumb thing ever and it hardly looks like WP letters plus i think they actually altered the fingers on the emoji so it doesn't look like a W.


I could be wrong, but didn't 4chan start the okay sign thing as a meme to get people to believe its racist?


----------



## Alienfish

rubyrubert said:


> I could be wrong, but didn't 4chan start the okay sign thing as a meme to get people to believe its racist?


No idea about that origins, I just about it on the news and I was like..bruh that's the most dumb thing I've heard so I really hope people took it back to what it was.


----------



## Uffe

sheilaa said:


> Yeah exactly. This takeover by white supremacist people is the most dumb thing ever and it hardly looks like WP letters plus i think they actually altered the fingers on the emoji so it doesn't look like a W.


I think people shouldn't let white supremacists claim the OK hand gesture. People should be able to continue using that hand gesture. Are we going to get to a point where when a supremacist groups start using other hand gestures that we should start walking on egg shells? I'd hope it never comes to that.


----------



## Alienfish

Uffe said:


> I think people shouldn't let white supremacists claim the OK hand gesture. People should be able to continue using that hand gesture. Are we going to get to a point where when a supremacist groups start using other hand gestures that we should start walking on egg shells? I'd hope it never comes to that.


Yeah what I meant kinda, sorry if it sounded the other way. But yeah it's so dumb when people do that still like... it has been used as OK by divers and basically everyone for ages and yeah this is just- ..messed up.


----------



## Mariah

Feferily said:


> Big disagree since it’s a lgbtQ+ identity. Thankfully a real unpopular opinion.


But I’m asexual and I don’t really identify with the LGBTQ community.


----------



## Kurb

I don't find babies cute


----------



## Feferily

Mariah said:


> But I’m asexual and I don’t really identify with the LGBTQ community.


That’s you, though. Asexuality is an lgbtq+ identity. I mean, I could say I’m a lesbian who doesn’t identify with lgbt+ but that doesn’t kick everyone else out too lol. Ace lesbian by the way.


----------



## Porxelain

I HATE coffee, even the smell
I love raw potatoes
I prefer microwave bacon over real fresh bacon..
Cheese is disgusting on hamburgers.
Marshmallows Sprinkles and whip cream are absolutely pointless.
I don’t like pie or cheesecake
Come at me


----------



## Ichiban

Porxelain said:


> Cheese is disgusting on hamburgers.



THIS


----------



## Corrie

Sandwiches are super boring. The bread is always just dry and everything always falls out when you bite into it. I'd rather have a wrap any day.


----------



## Mariah

Feferily said:


> That’s you, though. Asexuality is an lgbtq+ identity. I mean, I could say I’m a lesbian who doesn’t identify with lgbt+ but that doesn’t kick everyone else out too lol. Ace lesbian by the way.


But that’s a totally different thing. You can be asexual and any part of LGBT+. Why add the A to the acronym?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Porxelain said:


> I HATE coffee, even the smell
> I love raw potatoes
> I prefer microwave bacon over real fresh bacon..
> Cheese is disgusting on hamburgers.
> Marshmallows Sprinkles and whip cream are absolutely pointless.
> I don’t like pie or cheesecake
> Come at me


The point is flavor and texture. 
What do you mean you eat raw potatoes? Do you just take a bite out of them like an apple?


----------



## Corrie

Organic food is not worth the higher price tag.


----------



## Porxelain

Corrie said:


> Organic food is not worth the higher price tag.


I agree BUT apples are, there’s no gross wax on them !!


----------



## Mariah

Why open up a restaurant if you’re serving pre-made food?


----------



## SublimeDonut

When NH was about to come out I was dying to get my hands on it but... now that everyone bought it, played it and shared to death each of its' features online, I'm glad I didn't. The DIY system looks horrid to put up with, the content comes in monthly updates for some reason (??? yikes), and the gameplay barely changed? It's basically NL but now you can move dirt around. Fantastic, thank you, Nintendo.


----------



## Neb

Store ramen has the worst texture I've ever tasted on a noodle.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Mariah said:


> Why open up a restaurant if you’re serving pre-made food?


Red Lobster does that while charging a bunch.


----------



## Feferily

Mariah said:


> But that’s a totally different thing. You can be asexual and any part of LGBT+. Why add the A to the acronym?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020
> 
> 
> The point is flavor and texture.
> What do you mean you eat raw potatoes? Do you just take a bite out of them like an apple?



How is that different? It’s part of an identity that influences your sexual orientation. Again, just because it doesn’t influence you, it doesn’t mean every other person with the identity should be kicked out xD 

Also, might drop out of this conversation because Ace discourse is no good.


----------



## Alienfish

Romaki said:


> I really don't vibe with podcasts and audio books.


Same. i get they can be good for people with various reading/concentration issues but i don't and i can't stand having stuff read to me like that, i'll just forget it the next second and not take it to me.


----------



## SpiritofAce

sheilaa said:


> Same. i get they can be good for people with various reading/concentration issues but i don't and i can't stand having stuff read to me like that, i'll just forget it the next second and not take it to me.


What I did to get through a particularly boring book was listen to the Audiobook whilst following along with the actual book. It helped me pay attention.


----------



## KrazyKarp

Popcorn tastes gross and smells terrible.


----------



## Alienfish

SpiritofAce said:


> What I did to get through a particularly boring book was listen to the Audiobook whilst following along with the actual book. It helped me pay attention.


That's good though, personally I just can't focus on listening and I read wayyy much better plus it's easier doing it your own pace. Each to their own, if someone prefers one or the other and it works I don't see no harm.
--
Also flame me for this, but you shouldn't give babies/small kids strictly vegan food, no matter how careful you are. They need everything they can when growing and you shouldn't switch it for a billion of vitamin capsules either. If they want to pursue any kind of food lifestyle when they get older, fine.


----------



## ting1984

FreeHelium said:


> THIS





Porxelain said:


> I HATE coffee, even the smell
> I love raw potatoes
> I prefer microwave bacon over real fresh bacon..
> *Cheese is disgusting on hamburgers.*
> Marshmallows Sprinkles and whip cream are absolutely pointless.
> I don’t like pie or cheesecake
> Come at me



Agree 100%.  I also despise grilled cheese sandwiches.  Gross, gross, gross.


----------



## SpiritofAce

Oh, another thing that bothers me and I just remembered.

People who proudly boast and joke about never watching the news. I remember during my time studying Law here in England there were several of my class-mates who were laughing about not watching the news because they didn't find it interesting... yet they wanted a career in _Law. _

I wish the New Horizons general discussion wasn't just clogged with villager-tier lists. The villagers are badly written anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

SpiritofAce said:


> Oh, another thing that bothers me and I just remembered.
> 
> People who proudly boast and joke about never watching the news. I remember during my time studying Law here in England there were several of my class-mates who were laughing about not watching the news because they didn't find it interesting... yet they wanted a career in _Law. _


yes those people are interesting like, do they do everything they can to avoid it or. like uh way to go if they don't wanna keep up with law stuff lol


----------



## dedenne

SpiritofAce said:


> The villagers are badly written anyway.


wait villagers are supposed to be well written? or are u talking about the tier lists?


----------



## SpiritofAce

dedenne said:


> wait villagers are supposed to be well written? or are u talking about the tier lists?


Well, considering they're supposed to be a huge part of the game, yes.


----------



## dedenne

SpiritofAce said:


> Well, considering they're supposed to be a huge part of the game, yes.


waitwaitwait so do u mean dialogue options? or like backstories?


----------



## Corrie

I'm repeating this: 

I hate dogs. 

I got woken up at 7 this morning because of a stupid dog barking nonstop. Take care of your animals please!! Don't wake the whole neighborhood because you kicked the stupid thing outside because you didn't want it either.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I said this many times and will say this again:

Even from a young age, children can already be incredibly cruel. I've always listened to people saying "he's only 8!" "She's only 11!" as if that excuses their behavior. I've met several incredibly malicious kids and sometimes they can become very horrible at a very young age. 

Also, bacon fat is absolutely horrible ._.


----------



## fluttershy300

Idk if this is really unpopular but I’ve seen it a lot and seen many people try to justify it but punishing your child while videotaping it and putting it on social media is child abuse. Any punishment that will involve other people seeing it is abuse like giving your kid a bad haircut. What other reason are you punishing them in this way?


----------



## Corrie

Sherb20 said:


> Idk if this is really unpopular but I’ve seen it a lot and seen many people try to justify it but punishing your child while videotaping it and putting it on social media is child abuse. Any punishment that will involve other people seeing it is abuse like giving your kid a bad haircut. What other reason are you punishing them in this way?


I agree. Same goes with spanking. I don't get why spanking is okay but smacking your kid in the face is bad. It's the same thing! You're still hitting your child!


----------



## Mariah

Why even make a chocolate chip cookie without salt on top?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Alright here's something else I've come up with - cancel culture is toxic. I get that you're trying to get the word out that someone deserves to be cancelled and is toxic and shouldn't get a fanbase, but cancel culture has been known to bring down a LOT of other innocent people with the person who's being cancelled.


----------



## fluttershy300

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Alright here's something else I've come up with - cancel culture is toxic. I get that you're trying to get the word out that someone deserves to be cancelled and is toxic and shouldn't get a fanbase, but cancel culture has been known to bring down a LOT of other innocent people with the person who's being cancelled.


Agreed, people make mistakes and can grow from those mistakes. There’s no reason to bring up the past unless that person hasn’t changed at all.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Sherb20 said:


> Agreed, people make mistakes and grow from those mistakes. There’s no reason to bring up the past unless that person hasn’t changed at all.


Exactly! Some people make mistakes/or have grown up being taught certain toxic ideals, it's horrible, but as long as it's evident they've changed, you should calm down on the cancelling


----------



## fluttershy300

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Exactly! Some people make mistakes/or have grown up being taught certain toxic ideals, it's horrible, but as long as it's evident they've changed, you should calm down on the cancelling


Yeah, I’m sad with what happened to Jenna. She didn’t deserve that at all. Cancel Culture is just another form of bullying imo. Well people use it as a way to bully people.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Sherb20 said:


> Yeah, I’m sad with what happened to Jenna. She didn’t deserve that at all. Cancel Culture is just another form of bullying imo. Well people use it as a way to bully people.


I literally adored Jenna and loved her dogs  I hope she knows that I very much hate her being cancelled!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The best fast food chain when it comes to their breakfast menu is...

Carl’s Jr. They got the breakfast burger, my favorite breakfast fast food item.

Next in line would be Chick-fil-A and their chicken egg scrambles, followed by McDonald’s and their sausage mcmuffins (with the egg). Even Whataburger and Taco Cabana has an interesting breakfast menu. Most fast foods don’t serve breakfast. It’s more of a dine-in restaurant thing than a fast food thing.


----------



## d3_3p

Feferily said:


> Also.... chocolate doesn’t taste as great as people say. >: O


You aren't American by chance?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

garlic is overrated


----------



## Feferily

d3_3p said:


> You aren't American by chance?


Nope, aha.


----------



## SpiritofAce

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Alright here's something else I've come up with - cancel culture is toxic. I get that you're trying to get the word out that someone deserves to be cancelled and is toxic and shouldn't get a fanbase, but cancel culture has been known to bring down a LOT of other innocent people with the person who's being cancelled.


Glad to see there are quite a few on the forum who agree on this 
What happened to Jenna Marbles was disgraceful.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't agree on removing eg. Little Britain and a certain Fawlty Towers episode from streaming services or cutting stuff from them. I agree the blackface/body character in LB might not have been a good idea but series is 15 years old and it's satire. Plus people who can't differ transgender from crossdressing/drag, smh those lady characters are supposed to be sassy and make fun of of certain drag/effeminate people acting like that, lol.

Also that FT episode, no one agrees with the Major and also Fawlty has skewy views, that doctor is nothing wrong with.


----------



## rubyrubert

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Alright here's something else I've come up with - cancel culture is toxic. I get that you're trying to get the word out that someone deserves to be cancelled and is toxic and shouldn't get a fanbase, but cancel culture has been known to bring down a LOT of other innocent people with the person who's being cancelled.


I’ve said some stupid/problematic/hateful things when I was younger, and I’ll get pretty bad intrusive thoughts about being an evil person. I think that people deserve being “cancelled” though if they are actively holding hateful views though


----------



## Corrie

People using outside tools is so annoying. Why do those tools make the most annoying sounds? Leaf blowers (which are so stupid in general), power washers, wood choppers, etc. Can I not sit outside on my deck and hear nothing but the birds for once? I feel like at least one person in my neighborhood has to be making racket because they have nothing else to do.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> People using outside tools is so annoying. Why do those tools make the most annoying sounds? Leaf blowers (which are so stupid in general), power washers, wood choppers, etc. Can I not sit outside on my deck and hear nothing but the birds for once? I feel like at least one person in my neighborhood has to be making racket because they have nothing else to do.


Leaf blowers are the worst when they go out like 6 AM just to do it like chill people are tryna sleep here


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Leaf blowers are the worst when they go out like 6 AM just to do it like chill people are tryna sleep here


Legit! Why is it always right in the morning when people are sleeping?? And when you watch them, they're just blowing leaves everywhere and onto the road. Just use a rake for crying out loud.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Legit! Why is it always right in the morning when people are sleeping?? And when you watch them, they're just blowing leaves everywhere and onto the road. Just use a rake for crying out loud.


I know right? Same when craftsmen do like drilling and sawing at those hours too like... can you work normal hours pls.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> I know right? Same when craftsmen do like drilling and sawing at those hours too like... can you work normal hours pls.


Especially when it's a weekend. Unless you're a crazy early bird or old af, you're not up at 6am on a Saturday. Have some respect for the rest of us.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Especially when it's a weekend. Unless you're a crazy early bird or old af, you're not up at 6am on a Saturday. Have some respect for the rest of us.


YES.. like even if I would be up that hour for some reason I don't want that noise to accompany it.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> YES.. like even if I would be up that hour for some reason I don't want that noise to accompany it.


Where I live, it seems like night time is the quietest time which is a pity because I like to sit out in the sun and chill but I can't because my neighbours are such jerks. It must be because they're all older maybe. But not even like, elderly so dunno what that's about lol. 

Eh, at least it forces me to go to bed because I know that if I stay up too late, I won't be able to sleep in past 8 without being woken up with machinery. I can't even have my windows open over night to enjoy the breeze. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Alienfish

Nighttime is kinda noisy here, because people run in the stairway or just drag furniture across their floor like. uh keep quiet it's an apartment building...

that sucks tho corrie :c and yeah i have to keep everything **** also bc the noise


----------



## Fjoora

I don't like anime. There, I said it.


----------



## Misha

McDonalds is really gross. Just the smell of the place alone. 

People tend to think I'm really healthy and never eat fried food when I say that which isn't true at all lol, just mcdonalds and similar places (like burger king or something) are disgusting to me.


----------



## Stella-Io

Rose gold is not pretty. It looks line gold turning.

Yes I know gold technically doesn't tarnish, but if it did, that's what rose gold looks like.


----------



## Corrie

Misha said:


> McDonalds is really gross. Just the smell of the place alone.
> 
> People tend to think I'm really healthy and never eat fried food when I say that which isn't true at all lol, just mcdonalds and similar places (like burger king or something) are disgusting to me.


I don't know how people can eat there daily. It makes me feel gross after eating it. You think it's a good idea at first but then you eat it and afterwards almost regret it.


----------



## trashpedia

Being negative in certain context isn’t always a bad thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> Rose gold is not pretty. It looks line gold turning.
> 
> Yes I know gold technically doesn't tarnish, but if it did, that's what rose gold looks like.


Agree, and I don't get why things are made in it. Just make it pink? lol.




trashpedia said:


> Being negative in certain context isn’t always a bad thing.


It depends, if someone enter a discussion just to be negative then yeah it's not exactly good no matter the intention, but if you hold a constructive tone and listen to everyone's differences (and cultures, not every topic is the same around the world not as allowing) I don't see the issue.


----------



## Kattea

Deirdre > Fauna
Lolly > Raymond


----------



## Mariah

American measurements need to go away.


----------



## xara

Kattea said:


> Lolly > Raymond



agreed 100% - lolly’s amazing ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Mariah said:


> American measurements need to go away.


Yes thank you. I don't know how many hours I spending converting sometimes.. ugh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Sherb is really bland for being such a popular villager. I get Raymond and Audie being so popular: Raymond is a business cat with heterochromia and Audie is a pop star fox. Sherb, on the other hand: soft-looking blue goat. Most of the other popular lazies have something unique going for them (stitches being a stuffed animal, Lucky being a mummy/having horrible luck, Bob’s everything) but Sherb doesn’t have much other than being cute. I think he’s on the same level as Megan (do you even know who she is?) in cuteness. I do think he’s the best goat villager tho


----------



## Alienfish

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Sherb is really bland for being such a popular villager. I get Raymond and Audie being so popular: Raymond is a business cat with heterochromia and Audie is a pop star fox. Sherb, on the other hand: soft-looking blue goat. Most of the other popular lazies have something unique going for them (stitches being a stuffed animal, Lucky being a mummy/having horrible luck, Bob’s everything) but Sherb doesn’t have much other than being cute. I think he’s on the same level as Megan (do you even know who she is?) in cuteness. I do think he’s the best goat villager tho


Generally not a fan of goats buuut I kinda like him. And yeah Megan is ugly she looks like a beat up stuffed animal lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mariah said:


> American measurements need to go away.


I live in America and I hate the imperial system so much. I used the metric system in my physics classes and it made me realize how much more simple it is to convert.
My only problem with the metric system is because I didn't grow up using it I don't have a clear idea of how big a centimeter/meter/kilometer is in person besides conversions (like 1 mile is 1.6km but idk how long a kilometer actually is when I'm trying to think of distance).

I think the love ball collectible is overrated


----------



## paleogamer11

•I like Cyd more than Raymond.
•I think all four race car driver/superhero-esque villagers are great
•Snom is an overrated Pokémon 
•I like most of the gorillas
•Zucker is overrated
•Vladimir is worse than Barold
•Rodeo is the worst of the bulls

Those are some of my unpopular opinions.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Charizard gets WAY too much love. I know peeps have nostalgia but he’s gotten too much exposure over these past few generations.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mariah said:


> American measurements need to go away.



I live in the US but I agree with this.  It's the system I'm the most familiar with because I grew up with it, but I'd be willing to learn the metric system because I think it's better overall and I'd like to stop having to convert things.


----------



## Insulaire

Give me gallons or give me death!


----------



## Alienfish

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Charizard gets WAY too much love. I know peeps have nostalgia but he’s gotten too much exposure over these past few generations.


One of the better Fire starter finals buuut yeah might be to that card lmao


----------



## Envy

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Charizard gets WAY too much love. I know peeps have nostalgia but he’s gotten too much exposure over these past few generations.



As someone who has played Pokemon since Gen I, I feel like GF and The Pokemon Company's excessive focus on Kanto Pokemon ruined the nostalgia for me. It used to be a neat feeling to see the Gen I Pokemon from the days of old, but now that's gone because Gen I Pokemon are everywhere and have been everywhere for years. They prioritize Gen I Pokemon over everything else, and as someone who has played Pokemon through all generations I am disgusted by it.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> As someone who has played Pokemon since Gen I, I feel like GF and The Pokemon Company's excessive focus on Kanto Pokemon ruined the nostalgia for me. It used to be a neat feeling to see the Gen I Pokemon from the days of old, but now that's gone because Gen I Pokemon are everywhere and have been everywhere for years. They prioritize Gen I Pokemon over everything else, and as someone who has played Pokemon through all generations I am disgusted by it.


Kinda unrelated but yeah I hate how they made those Let's Go games :/

Re gen I in general honestly they should go back to those more class adventures..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

sheilaa said:


> Kinda unrelated but yeah I hate how they made those Let's Go games :/
> 
> Re gen I in general honestly they should go back to those more class adventures..


As someone who joined in at gen VI (sue me) it feels like all the Pokémon I like get left in the dust while gen I Pokémon get all the cool stuff. As I said earlier, my opinion of charizard (not its preevolutions-those are fine. Same with its brother starters-Gamefreak tends to ignore them unless big ‘zard is there too) is extremely sour because of how much attention it gets. I think Leon should’ve had Corviknight as his big ‘mon, not charizard. That’s the straw that broke the camel’s back for me (especially since that’s the only reason charizard is the *ONLY *non-Galar starter available in the base game).


----------



## Alienfish

Your Local Wild Child said:


> As someone who joined in at gen VI (sue me) it feels like all the Pokémon I like get left in the dust while gen I Pokémon get all the cool stuff. As I said earlier, my opinion of charizard (not its preevolutions-those are fine. Same with its brother starters-Gamefreak tends to ignore them unless big ‘zard is there too) is extremely sour because of how much attention it gets. I think Leon should’ve had Corviknight as his big ‘mon, not charizard. That’s the straw that broke the camel’s back for me (especially since that’s the only reason charizard is the *ONLY *non-Galar starter available in the base game).


I haven't played sw/sh but i refuse to pay full price plus two expansion so unless they do some megasale bundle on i'm not touching it.. as someone who's been into the stuff since I was like 8-9 years I'm definitely early genwun/twoer and I don't mind all the exposure tbf


----------



## Envy

sheilaa said:


> Kinda unrelated but yeah I hate how they made those Let's Go games :/



Let's Go were not good. You'd think that if they're remaking the Gen I games a second time, they should really make it something special... Instead we got LG. 2.5D graphics with the same locations, arranged exactly like they were before and almost to scale _with a Gameboy game_. On the _Switch_, for $60.

It's a spit in the face to longtime Pokemon fans like me. And yeah it being all Gen I Pokemon was just the straw that broke the camel's back. I never touched LGP/E. The very first pair of GF Pokemon games that I didn't have at least one of.



Your Local Wild Child said:


> As someone who joined in at gen VI (sue me) it feels like all the Pokémon I like get left in the dust while gen I Pokémon get all the cool stuff. As I said earlier, my opinion of charizard (not its preevolutions-those are fine. Same with its brother starters-Gamefreak tends to ignore them unless big ‘zard is there too) is extremely sour because of how much attention it gets. I think Leon should’ve had Corviknight as his big ‘mon, not charizard. That’s the straw that broke the camel’s back for me (especially since that’s the only reason charizard is the *ONLY *non-Galar starter available in the base game).



I can back you up as someone who has been playing since Gen I. I guess because I kept on playing the games and kept on finding new Pokemon to love in the new generations I am a minority. Still, I think that's how GF/TPC should treat the franchise, to be fair to the franchise itself... Represent all generations of Pokemon!

Leon's signature Pokemon being Charizard and the most popular Pokemon in Galar being Kanto Pokemon is so ridiculous.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

sheilaa said:


> I haven't played sw/sh but i refuse to pay full price plus two expansion so unless they do some megasale bundle on i'm not touching it.. as someone who's been into the stuff since I was like 8-9 years I'm definitely early genwun/twoer and I don't mind all the exposure tbf


That’s where I have to respectfully disagree with you. While I agree that their pricing their games too much, they’re trying to bait people like you with all this exposure (and failing, by your response), which brings up my gripes.


----------



## Alienfish

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s where I have to respectfully disagree with you. While I agree that their pricing their games too much, they’re trying to bait people like you with all this exposure (and failing, by your response), which brings up my gripes.


Not sure what you are referring too and I don't get what you mean "bait" here and what I mean by exposure it's gen 1. I agree Let's Go games are/were crap but I don't mind people/games using gen 1 pokémon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

sheilaa said:


> Not sure what you are referring too and I don't get what you mean "bait" here and what I mean by exposure it's gen 1. I agree Let's Go games are/were crap but I don't mind people/games using gen 1 pokémon.



I’m talking about how they bloat the cast of mons with gen I fluff (‘zard in specific having 2 megas, being the flight charter in gen VII and being Leon’s signature/having a gigantamax 6 months before the other 2) in hopes that long time fans will purchase the new games, rather than trying to let the new guard hold up the games.

I skipped let’s go, as well.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

I don’t mind less-exposed gen I mons getting new air (kingler, kangaskhan, etc) but every gen since VI has given mons like ‘zard and eevee (one I like) top-ticket over the new Pokémon


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can agree that Gen I had too much focus in Pokémon. At least Ocarina of Time isn’t getting all the focus for Zelda (despite a GameCube port and a 3DS port). But Game Freak sure loves throwing Gen I Pokémon everywhere (and Gen VII if you think about how much Gen VII made it into Sword and Shield).

I also agree that Raymond’s popularity ruined him for me. The fact that one player even spent $900 to buy Raymond makes it worse. Most I spent on a single item was $800, and it was on the Lego Millennium Falcon (the model I bought was the world’s largest Lego set). You can buy two Nintendo Switch consoles and still have a lot of money at that price.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Alolan_Apples said:


> I can agree that Gen I had too much focus in Pokémon. At least Ocarina of Time isn’t getting all the focus for Zelda (despite a GameCube port and a 3DS port). But Game Freak sure loves throwing Gen I Pokémon everywhere (and Gen VII if you think about how much Gen VII made it into Sword and Shield).
> 
> I also agree that Raymond’s popularity ruined him for me. The fact that one player even spent $900 to buy Raymond makes it worse. Most I spent on a single item was $800, and it was on the Lego Millennium Falcon (the model I bought was the world’s largest Lego set). You can buy two Nintendo Switch consoles and still have a lot of money at that price.


I like gen VII but I agree too much of that gen also went into it (mimikyu’s a favorite but Cursola/Polteageist should’ve been the focus of Allisters gym).


----------



## Mariah

Is conspiracy culture a thing? Because that needs to go away. Wayfair....


----------



## Alienfish

"Smart lyrics" rnb/pop like every other person makes need to go away


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

In animal crossing: Ricky>Static


----------



## mayortiffany

I posted this in another thread, but I think it belongs here too:

Lin-Manuel Miranda is a talented writer, but he is my least favourite actor in all of Hamilton's original cast! I really don't care for his style of talk-singing and acting.


----------



## Corrie

Avocado toast actually tastes good.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

The new Pokemon games suck and aren't worth the money at all, although not sure if that's unpopular or not...


----------



## dedenne

Saltyy said:


> The new Pokemon games suck and aren't worth the money at all, although not sure if that's unpopular or not...


thats definitely a popular opinion.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Saltyy said:


> The new Pokemon games suck and aren't worth the money at all, although not sure if that's unpopular or not...


I’d say that my opinion of chesnaught being the best starter is WAY more unpopular than your opinion. As for that, while I did like SwSh it definitely was a step down from gen VII. I haven’t really played the gen IV games but know that’s the popular consensus on the best generation. I’m kinda afraid to go into it because I’m used to later gen mechanics plus I’ve heard that saving times are atrocious


----------



## Ananas Dragon

dedenne said:


> thats definitely a popular opinion.





Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d say that my opinion of chesnaught being the best starter is WAY more unpopular than your opinion. As for that, while I did like SwSh it definitely was a step down from gen VII. I haven’t really played the gen IV games but know that’s the popular consensus on the best generation. I’m kinda afraid to go into it because I’m used to later gen mechanics plus I’ve heard that saving times are atrocious


welp my mistake, at least its true tho 

uhhh cherry soda is good??


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Saltyy said:


> welp my mistake, at least its true tho
> 
> uhhh cherry soda is good??


That’s extremely popular in my book. Vanilla is better tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I assumed it was unpopular since my entire family hates it but oh well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Saltyy said:


> I assumed it was unpopular since my entire family hates it but oh well


My family loves it lol. I hate anything malt tho


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Malt is good tho? wait is that unpopular 

i don't know anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Saltyy said:


> Malt is good tho? wait is that unpopular
> 
> i don't know anymore


Nah I think I’m in the minority here


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

mayortiffany said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it belongs here too:
> 
> Lin-Manuel Miranda is a talented writer, but he is my least favourite actor in all of Hamilton's original cast! I really don't care for his style of talk-singing and acting.



hes a good actor, but he can't sing for crap lol amazing lyricist though !!


----------



## Corrie

Saltyy said:


> The new Pokemon games suck and aren't worth the money at all, although not sure if that's unpopular or not...


Sadly SwSh sold well so clearly it is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Uffe

Daisy is better than Peach and Rosalina combined. Not that serious, I know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Sadly SwSh sold well so clearly it is an unpopular opinion.



I believe it will become the best selling Pokémon game since Gold/Silver (or even best selling Pokémon game since Red/Blue).

Ever since Ruby/Sapphire came out, each main series Pokémon game (without the help of the third game) could never break the 20 million threshold, with Diamond/Pearl being the best selling game and Black/White being the worst. Even the 3DS games are substandard due to gamers’ attitudes on frame rate and how poorly the 3DS sold in respect to other handhelds. But now that Pokémon is now onto the home console, Sword/Shield could break the 20 million threshold.


----------



## Bcat

I freaking love romance novels. The sweeter, gooier, and cheesier the better. Life is too short to be ashamed of the things that make  you happy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Corrie said:


> Sadly SwSh sold well so clearly it is an unpopular opinion.


that's sad 

very sad 
they should've bought animal crossing


----------



## Envy

Saltyy said:


> that's sad
> 
> very sad
> they should've bought animal crossing



A heck of a lot of people did, though! Last time I checked New Horizons is just behind Sword/Shield which is really good for Animal Crossing.

Also NH is ahead of Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Envy said:


> A heck of a lot of people did, though! Last time I checked New Horizons is just behind Sword/Shield which is really good for Animal Crossing.
> 
> Also NH is ahead of Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee.


Darn right it should be 
Been so long since I played pokemon, older games are the best


----------



## Corrie

Saltyy said:


> that's sad
> 
> very sad
> they should've bought animal crossing


Or literally any other game lol. 

I know though, I wanted it to sell bad so Gamefreak could learn that they can't get away with making a half baked game.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> I believe it will become the best selling Pokémon game since Gold/Silver (or even best selling Pokémon game since Red/Blue).
> 
> Ever since Ruby/Sapphire came out, each main series Pokémon game (without the help of the third game) could never break the 20 million threshold, with Diamond/Pearl being the best selling game and Black/White being the worst. Even the 3DS games are substandard due to gamers’ attitudes on frame rate and how poorly the 3DS sold in respect to other handhelds. But now that Pokémon is now onto the home console, Sword/Shield could break the 20 million threshold.


That is just really depressing tbh.


----------



## Envy

Saltyy said:


> Darn right it should be
> Been so long since I played pokemon, older games are the best



Well, at least LGP/E deserve to be shut out in sales. Sword/Shield I'm very mixed on. GF could and should do way better, but they were still way more enjoyable than LGP/E.


----------



## Corrie

Envy said:


> Well, at least LGP/E deserve to be shut out in sales. Sword/Shield I'm very mixed on. GF could and should do way better, but they were still way more enjoyable than LGP/E.


Just because cat poop is easier to clean up than goose poop, doesn't make cat poop any less disgusting.


----------



## Zura

I don't like how everything is offensive nowadays. Like walking on eggshells.


----------



## Corrie

I can't watch/read Sailor Moon because I think the art is really ugly


----------



## MarshDoggo

Jeans are ugly 
Judy is among ugly acnh villagers 
Acnh is overrated and acnl is underrated and the rest are deserving

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

Jeans are ugly 
Judy is among ugly acnh villagers 
Acnh is overrated and acnl is underrated and the rest are deserving


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> That is just really depressing tbh.



It’s actually a good thing Pokémon Sword and Shield sold well. If the game sold poorly, there may not be another Pokémon game. It also shows how the Gameboy games can’t hold the record forever. Granted, I doubt it will sell as well as Pokémon Red and Blue, but it may outsell the second gen. Now I would have to agree that it was a disappointment in some way, as its main flaw (in my opinion) was why I went back to replaying Pokémon Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon again, but after being reminded of how tedious Gen VII was, I took a break from the 3DS for a while.



Corrie said:


> Just because cat poop is easier to clean up than goose poop, doesn't make cat poop any less disgusting.



I’m gonna be honest. I actually thought Pokémon Let’s Go was more enjoyable than Pokémon Shield. I may have been disappointed by the lack of character customization and the lack of Pokémon breeding, but there’s a lot wrong with Sword and Shield compared to Let’s Go.


----------



## Alienfish

Zura said:


> I don't like how everything is offensive nowadays. Like walking on eggshells.


Same it's like you have to shut up unless someone is exactly your opinion/agree with popular or accepted ones.. like since when did we become this. Also the fact that those people are basically hiveminds who just jump on accepted onions rather than think.


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m gonna be honest. I actually thought Pokémon Let’s Go was more enjoyable than Pokémon Shield. I may have been disappointed by the lack of character customization and the lack of Pokémon breeding, but there’s a lot wrong with Sword and Shield compared to Let’s Go.



I don't understand, because to me the vast majority of the worst aspects of Sword/Shield have their origin in Pokemon Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee:

1. Limited Pokedex
2. Forced Exp Share All
3. Super easy difficulty


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Envy said:


> I don't understand, because to me the vast majority of the worst aspects of Sword/Shield have their origin in Pokemon Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee:
> 
> 1. Limited Pokedex
> 2. Forced Exp Share All
> 3. Super easy difficulty



What’s wrong with the third thing? I don’t think the game is that easy. It’s just less time-consuming.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Some extra-crispy Zelda themed unpopular opinions!

-Ocarina of Time is the weakest 3D Zelda (still like it tho)

-I love the DS games (hated the forced stealth in PH tho)

-Skyward Sword is one of my all time favorites

-Fi and Navi don’t annoy me

-BotW Zelda DOES annoy me

-I don’t like all this timey wimey split timeline stuff



Spoiler: Link Between Worlds Spoilers



-The twist of Yuga Ganon was stupid



I think that’s it for now. I’ll update ya on more later


----------



## Envy

Alolan_Apples said:


> What’s wrong with the third thing? I don’t think the game is that easy. It’s just less time-consuming.



I'm not one to complain about lack of difficulty. I like video games to be as stress free as possible. _With that said_, Sword/Shield have a lack of difficulty problem that is so bad it's making _me_ criticize it. I didn't struggle in a single battle until the post-game one where:



Spoiler



your rival has the other legendary wolf



I really did like the Elite 4 being replaced by a championship, but you know what the lack of difficulty did to that? Made it feel very cheap, it made my character feel like some super genius who curb stomped everyone with no effort. Like not only beating my rival there who had to go through a personal journey with character development to get to where he was, but also for him only to be defeated by me with like a single Pokemon without his Pokemon ever even getting a hit in. That doesn't make me feel good. It makes my character look like a jerk, instead of someone who also fought hard to get to where she was.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Envy said:


> I'm not one to complain about lack of difficulty. I like video games to be as stress free as possible. _With that said_, Sword/Shield have a lack of difficulty problem that is so bad it's making _me_ criticize it. I didn't struggle in a single battle until the post-game one where:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> your rival has the other legendary wolf
> 
> 
> 
> I really did like the Elite 4 being replaced by a championship, but you know what the lack of difficulty did to that? Made it feel very cheap, it made my character feel like some super genius who curb stomped everyone with no effort. Like not only beating my rival there who had to go through a personal journey with character development to get to where he was, but also for him only to be defeated by me with like a single Pokemon without his Pokemon ever even getting a hit in. That doesn't make me feel good. It makes my character look like a jerk, instead of someone who also fought hard to get to where she was.


When I was doing my play through of Shield (in Italian for breeding purposes) I basically sent my starter into my Sword account, beefed him up on experience candies, sent him back to shield and curb-stomped the game. It was hilarious. But yea, the difficulty is nonexistent (I only blacked out in the early game on both occasions because of the relatively high level curve). I play primarily to shiny hunt, so this isn’t too much of a big deal, but I know I’m in a relatively small niche so for the majority it is a pretty big problem.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

They should have stopped making new Pokemon a long time ago. 

I hate all the weird new things they do, I didn't like mega evolutions - now there's alolan pokemon and the gigantic pokemon and z moves and whatever else??

They should have just kept it simple: smol pokemon -> medium pokemon -> big pokemon

And if they wanted to innovate, they should have focused on making a unique storyline for once.


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They should have stopped making new Pokemon a long time ago.
> 
> I hate all the weird new things they do, I didn't like mega evolutions - now there's alolan pokemon and the gigantic pokemon and z moves and whatever else??
> 
> They should have just kept it simple: smol pokemon -> medium pokemon -> big pokemon
> 
> And if they wanted to innovate, they should have focused on making a unique storyline for once.


bUt EvErYoNe LiKeS gImMiCkS! 

I agree with you. For me, Pokemon has been going on a steady decline since XY. Starting with XY. I've given it a chance with XY and Ultra Moon and I have now given up. Just a disaster of a franchise now.

One exception: I REALLY liked ORAS despite the megas. I thought they remained pretty faithful to the originals.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Simple Gameplay >>>>>>>>>>> Complex Gameplay

Even if there one or two gimmicks, simpler gameplay is more enjoyable than complex gameplay. That’s why the 3D Mario games beat DK64 and a handful of other Rare games.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Colbert used to be funny.


----------



## Corrie

Why do adult comedy movies all seem to contain a binge drinking/smoking weed and/or a strip club scene? Usually they both happen in the same scene. 

Maybe I'm not the target audience but I don't get what's funny about it?


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

My Hero Academia is bad


----------



## xTech

I'm sure this is a very unpopular opinion, but I actually kind of like working? And no it's not like I have a very enjoyable or even respectable job, as I work behind the tills at a very popular retail store after all. I just kind of like that it gets me out and forces me to talk with other people, and even the silly things like cleaning up the place and putting everything away or helping an old lady to the car, gives me a little injection of joy and pride for what I do. And yes while I don't currently work full time, I have in the past and still had the same feelings as I currently do right now.


----------



## Envy

ReanimatedSorceress said:


> My Hero Academia is bad



I don't know that I'd go that far, but I would certainly say it is an overall mediocre series that occasionally has its moments. Still more entertaining than Fairy Tail or Seven Deadly Sins, though.


----------



## Kuroh

I never understood why Nick Cannon was famous to begin with, he has always been annoying lmao.


----------



## Alienfish

ReanimatedSorceress said:


> My Hero Academia is bad


Yes, and the fandom is even worse in some communities


----------



## Bird_9

i prefer bitter chocolat
I dont like super hero movies
I prefer the 80’s comics
I dont like milk


----------



## Mariah

Don’t roll your truffles in cocoa powder!!! It’s bitter and gross!


----------



## Dio

umeiko said:


> I never understood why Nick Cannon was famous to begin with, he has always been annoying lmao.


Well that’s not unpopular at all, his show is one of the worst on tv I’m surprised it’s still airing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I hate orange candies (except tic-tacs, but I don’t think that’s an unpopular opinion)

cream soda is delicious

I can’t stand bell pepper


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Yes, and the fandom is even worse in some communities


Most fandoms are awful and it sucks sometimes.


----------



## ecstasy

Idk if it's unpopular but Undertale > Deltarune

And Finale > Megalovania

Ketchup is only good on chicken and that's it

Donuts and ice cream both aren't that great (at least plain ice cream)

My favorite undertale character is Flowey

And Papyrus > Sans


----------



## Corrie

Most people have waaaaay too much furniture in their houses.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i have a bunch more unpopular opinions (pretty sure some of these i already posted on here and i don't really remember but oh well)
-I don't like fortnite
-I don't like tiktok
-I have a burning hate for k-pop and pretty much any new music that's out (besides music from newer games i like)
-2002-2011 was the best time to be alive, so much more wholesome and amazing to be honest.
-I HATE cottagecore, fairycore, or any other cute themes (except mermaid, that's pretty cool to me.)
-I also hate many popular villagers (Raymond, Judy, Sherb, Dom is ok, Marshal, etc)
-Okay but in general I hate some things people think are cute
-At this point I might as well hate on 2016-today because I just really don't like it now lol
-Cake is better than ice cream
-Pearl is clearly superior to Marina, and Callie is clearly superior to Marie.
-The best episode of Spongebob isn't Band Geeks, it's Party Pooper Pants, or Sailor mouth... okay anything from Season 3 (I know Sailor Mouth is season 2).
-iCarly is superior to Drake and Josh but I still love them both
-Anime is trash
-I like both Coca Cola and Pepsi equally
-I've never drunk coffee before, but i've had coffee flavored things and can say that it doesn't taste good.
-Domino's Pizza isn't all that great- neither is pretty much any pizza place we have here.
-I don't like Marvel or DC


----------



## Alienfish

The Piper at the Gates of Dawn >>>> all other Pink Floyd albums


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Crybaby > K-12. Everyone seems to like K-12 because there's a movie and everything, but I've been following Melanie ever since I was in 4th grade and will always like Crybaby album better


----------



## Yusuke_Star

Trying to think of what to say without anyone sending me hate messages.

I don't like My Hero Academia

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



ReanimatedSorceress said:


> My Hero Academia is bad


I said the same xD


----------



## Mr_Persona

Guys l got one, okay l don't know if this counts but I love RC/Royal Crown, and yes l like it better than Cola and there is a difference between them. Cola kinda like sticks to my teeth as RC doesn't and Cola tastes sweeter than RC. 
Me and my RC!


----------



## Dio

Your Lie in April was one of the most overrated animes I've ever seen. Preferred Kimi ni Todoke so much more


----------



## rubyrubert

I watched the first two My Hero Academia seasons, but I truly didn't understand the hype. I don't get why people love it? Like LOVE LOVE it. It's pretty predictable and HxH blows it out of the water in every way. Heck, Naruto is much more enjoyable to watch.

On a similar scale, I don't understand the JJBA obsession. It's so silly and over the top, but why are people superfans? Is it just because it's xD random? I watch while winding down and for a good laugh, but nothing about it is really complex imo.

Obviously no offense to BnA or JJBA fans, do what makes you happy. And no I don't HATE either of those, in fact, I like them a fair amount.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



Envy said:


> I don't know that I'd go that far, but I would certainly say it is an overall mediocre series that occasionally has its moments. Still more entertaining than Fairy Tail or Seven Deadly Sins, though.


Fairy Tail really brings me back lol. So SDS isn't good? :0


----------



## Lightspring

rubyrubert said:


> I watched the first two My Hero Academia seasons, but I truly didn't understand the hype. I don't get why people love it? Like LOVE LOVE it. It's pretty predictable and HxH blows it out of the water in every way. Heck, Naruto is much more enjoyable to watch.
> 
> On a similar scale, I don't understand the JJBA obsession. It's so silly and over the top, but why are people superfans? Is it just because it's xD random? I watch while winding down and for a good laugh, but nothing about it is really complex imo.
> 
> Obviously no offense to BnA or JJBA fans, do what makes you happy. And no I don't HATE either of those, in fact, I like them a fair amount.


I tried watching the first 6 episodes of JJBA and I was really confused. I’m not used to watching those kind of animes, and I thought Dio’s character was just so mean lol, it was almost hard to watch when he violated Erina and tried to ruin Jonathan’s life. Maybe I’m too faint hearted? Anyway, I think the anime is alright but if you like it I totally get it, it’s just not for me lol.


----------



## Corrie

I don't know how people eat out so much. A lot of food I get is just 'okay' and not worth the price you pay. I know it's for convenience but I'd rather make it myself than pay for a meal that's average. 

I'm probably just picky with my food lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not sure if this is unpopular, but this quote is the best quote said by Mr. Krabs from SpongeBob.

“SpongeBob! You’re wasting me precious carbon dioxide!”


----------



## KarlaKGB

These are incredibly tame unpopular opinions


----------



## ThomasNLD

Old people are more annoying than young people.

People who say and believe they live in the greatest country on earth are scary as hell and stop the country from progressing.

Politicians are 90% sociopaths.

Rap isn't music.


----------



## Corrie

ThomasNLD said:


> Old people are more annoying than young people.
> 
> People who say and believe they live in the greatest country on earth are scary as hell and stop the country from progressing.
> 
> Politicians are 90% sociopaths.
> 
> Rap isn't music.


I'd be darned to say that in my experience, there are more crappy middle aged drivers than young drivers, yet our insurance is more. Okay.


----------



## Alienfish

Tbf I think youngsters can be more annoying no matter the area and try to come off as overly educated... like uh no.


----------



## ILoveSandwiches

Young people are so incredibly butthurt when someone dares criticize social media, video games and phones. I usually roll my eyes upon hearing our generation is too sensitive but it's something else entirely in regards to this.


----------



## Alienfish

ILoveSandwiches said:


> Young people are so incredibly butthurt when someone dares criticize social media, video games and phones. I usually roll my eyes upon hearing our generation is too sensitive but it's something else entirely in regards to this.


I think they're butthurt the moment you have perspectives/constructive thoughts on anything and a lot are the same hiveminds.


----------



## Thaisloony

Alrightyyy, here it goes!!

- I hate Makoto (Persona 5) and I think she's waaaay overrated
- Teddie is actually my favorite persona character!!
- My favorite fire emblem games are fates and three houses
- I find Sailor Mars kinda annoying.. 
- Napolitan ice cream should only be Strawberry and vanilla! 

I think that's all hehee :]


----------



## ting1984

sheilaa said:


> Tbf I think youngsters can be more annoying no matter the area and try to come off as overly educated... like uh no.



Had someone about a decade younger than me on Discord lecture me that having children is God's greatest calling (for context, husband and I had put having children off for a bit because of COVID-19).  I later found out she was single and had no children herself.  At least I've actually been _married_ for awhile...nothing like being lectured by someone much younger who _hasn't even gone through what she's demanding of someone else_.


----------



## Alienfish

ting1984 said:


> Had someone about a decade younger than me on Discord lecture me that having children is God's greatest calling (for context, husband and I had put having children off for a bit because of COVID-19).  I later found out she was single and had no children herself.  At least I've actually been _married_ for awhile...nothing like being lectured by someone much younger who _hasn't even gone through what she's demanding of someone else_.


Wow, sorry man D:

Also yeah in general when they turn every single conversation into a lecture no matter the topic.. bruh get a life :^)


----------



## Corrie

ting1984 said:


> Had someone about a decade younger than me on Discord lecture me that having children is God's greatest calling (for context, husband and I had put having children off for a bit because of COVID-19).  I later found out she was single and had no children herself.  At least I've actually been _married_ for awhile...nothing like being lectured by someone much younger who _hasn't even gone through what she's demanding of someone else_.


Wow, that's really awful. 
The second someone gives me a lecture I didn't ask for, I just ignore them. It's my life. I didn't ask for your opinion whatsoever.

In my experience, most of the time people who give unsolicited opinions are usually the ones with toxic, hypocritical opinions. It's normally never actual helpful advice but instead their thoughts on how others should live.


----------



## OtakuTrash

coco being best girl


----------



## trashpedia

- I personally don't enjoy playing IdentityV as much anymore because I'm so tired of seeing the same overrated characters over and over again (Bloody Queen, Embalmer, Joseph, Prisoner, the Postman, etc). I feel like every match feels like same and there's been a clear bias towards certain characters, and it doesn't help that the Atropes Ropes event basically showered the Bloody Queen and Jack the Ripper with a new skin.

- League of Legend's Spirit Blossom festival feels like it wasted potential due to the fact that it's also solely focusing on giving skins to all the overrated characters with many skins already while Illaoi and Yorick are lacking compared to many others. I feel like Kindred and Cassopiea were the only ones that kinda deserved it because they haven't had a skin in a veeeeery long time tbh.

- Just cuz you live in Japan or or related to someone who is Japanese doesn't mean you're magically superior tbh. Some many people online automatically think this and its rlly sad.

- Some people really need to knock it off and need to stop acting as if liking hentai is a personality trait. It's gross >.>

- The whole cake trend seems gross because of the amount of *fondant* they use and tbh I really don't like the taste of fondant. 

- Most furries I know or are aware of aren't really that bad tbh.

- I'm probably going to get burned at the state but I'm tired of seeing Studio Ghibli-style stuff everywhere. It feels so same-sy and uninspired.


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> - I personally don't enjoy playing IdentityV as much anymore because I'm so tired of seeing the same overrated characters over and over again (Bloody Queen, Embalmer, Joseph, Prisoner, the Postman, etc). I feel like every match feels like same and there's been a clear bias towards certain characters, and it doesn't help that the Atropes Ropes event basically showered the Bloody Queen and Jack the Ripper with a new skin.
> 
> - League of Legend's Spirit Blossom festival feels like it wasted potential due to the fact that it's also solely focusing on giving skins to all the overrated characters with many skins already while Illaoi and Yorick are lacking compared to many others. I feel like Kindred and Cassopiea were the only ones that kinda deserved it because they haven't had a skin in a veeeeery long time tbh.
> 
> - Just cuz you live in Japan or or related to someone who is Japanese doesn't mean you're magically superior tbh. Some many people online automatically think this and its rlly sad.
> 
> - Some people really need to knock it off and need to stop acting as if liking hentai is a personality trait. It's gross >.>
> 
> - The whole cake trend seems gross because of the amount of *fondant* they use and tbh I really don't like the taste of fondant.
> 
> - Most furries I know or are aware of aren't really that bad tbh.
> 
> - I'm probably going to get burned at the state but I'm tired of seeing Studio Ghibli-style stuff everywhere. It feels so same-sy and uninspired.



Weeaboos ruin everything tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I cannot tell the difference between 1080p and 4K graphics. I can barely tell the differences between 900p and 1080p, and 30 fps to 60 fps, but 1080p and 4K has no differences in my eyes.

Graphics improvements is like a parabola when the leading coefficient is negative. The jump from 2d graphics to 3d graphics is a big stretch. The jump from N64/PS1 graphics to GCN/PS2 graphics is a big improvement, but comparing that to the earlier one is like comparing an update to a new game. The jump from GCN/PS2 graphics to Wii/PS3 graphics is an improvement to make the former feel polished, but it’s not much of an improvement. Still a noticeable improvement. The jump from Wii/PS3 graphics to Switch/PS4 graphics is only a small improvement. At this point, improving graphics doesn’t affect the quality. You should be more concerned about the durability.


----------



## Alienfish

- woke/educated culture people that feels the need to educate everyone over 25 on stuff from their hivemind perspective and in also don't even bother to read perspective news are really annoying
- as someone posted probably, cancel culture is toxic af and same thing there when people don't care about the other side of the coin either. as long as you read up on things and make your own opinion i think you can enjoy the book. people sometimes need to separate works from their creator.


----------



## LadyDestani

Alolan_Apples said:


> I cannot tell the difference between 1080p and 4K graphics. I can barely tell the differences between 900p and 1080p, and 30 fps to 60 fps, but 1080p and 4K has no differences in my eyes.


I am the same way. The differences are so minimal they are basically non-existent to me. I can't tell if there even is a difference sometimes unless it's stated. Maybe it's just because my eyes are so bad anyway, but when my husband raves about one TV over another I just can't see the big deal.



sheilaa said:


> - as someone posted probably, cancel culture is toxic af and same thing there when people don't care about the other side of the coin either. as long as you read up on things and make your own opinion i think you can enjoy the book. people sometimes need to separate works from their creator.


I so agree with this. As someone who strongly cares about literature and other forms of creative expression, I hate to see them disappearing or being shunned out of existence just because people disagree with something the creator did or said or because they are not perfect examples of a perfect world. There is still plenty to learn and appreciate from these works.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mr. Krabs scaring Plankton to suicide in One Coarse Meal may have been the worst thing he did to Plankton, but I personally think that wasn’t the worst thing he did on the show, nor was it the worst thing any of the two did to each other.

Before that animated atrocity, Mr. Krabs has done worse on the show. Believe it or not, this was as early as Season 3, before the movie, when he tried to get the health inspector killed because of a report that he’s giving food for free. And if that isn’t the worst thing he did, you should watch Born Again Krabs when the Flying Dutchman visited the Krusty Krab. As for the worst thing between Mr Krabs and Plankton, pretty much the first movie nails it. Granted, he did get cheaper and greedier after the movie, and his personality was completely centered on that, but the pre-movie episodes had their dark moments. Remember the Hash Slinging Slasher?


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I cannot tell the difference between 1080p and 4K graphics. I can barely tell the differences between 900p and 1080p, and 30 fps to 60 fps, but 1080p and 4K has no differences in my eyes.
> 
> Graphics improvements is like a parabola when the leading coefficient is negative. The jump from 2d graphics to 3d graphics is a big stretch. The jump from N64/PS1 graphics to GCN/PS2 graphics is a big improvement, but comparing that to the earlier one is like comparing an update to a new game. The jump from GCN/PS2 graphics to Wii/PS3 graphics is an improvement to make the former feel polished, but it’s not much of an improvement. Still a noticeable improvement. The jump from Wii/PS3 graphics to Switch/PS4 graphics is only a small improvement. At this point, improving graphics doesn’t affect the quality. You should be more concerned about the durability.


Okay I actually can't tell the difference between 720p and 1080p lol. My internet is questionable so I always go with 720p and honestly it looks great to me lol. I'm weird lol


----------



## Uffe

Corrie said:


> I don't know how people eat out so much. A lot of food I get is just 'okay' and not worth the price you pay. I know it's for convenience but I'd rather make it myself than pay for a meal that's average.
> 
> I'm probably just picky with my food lol


You're better off getting food from the grocery store than getting it from fast food or a restaurant, anyway. Fast food is a one day thing. Groceries should be lasting you a month.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

It is incredibly selfish to bring children in to this world, no matter who you are, how much money you have, and/or how much you want kids


----------



## Corrie

Uffe said:


> You're better off getting food from the grocery store than getting it from fast food or a restaurant, anyway. Fast food is a one day thing. Groceries should be lasting you a month.


For sure! Some of my coworkers eat out for lunch everyday and I just can't imagine how much that costs per month. Each of their meals cost easily $12+. Do what you want obviously, but I can't justify it enough to curve my guilt of knowing better.


----------



## Uffe

Corrie said:


> For sure! Some of my coworkers eat out for lunch everyday and I just can't imagine how much that costs per month. Each of their meals cost easily $12+. Do what you want obviously, but I can't justify it enough to curve my guilt of knowing better.


I prefer to eat out on special occasions.


----------



## Corrie

Uffe said:


> I prefer to eat out on special occasions.


Me too. Makes it more memorable to me.


----------



## mayortiffany

The Beatles are a boy band. 

To deny their status as a boy band is to deny their history as a band, and denies the importance of their young female fans in growing their popularity.


----------



## Lightspring

mayortiffany said:


> The Beatles are a boy band.
> 
> To deny their status as a boy band is to deny their history as a band, and denies the importance of their young female fans in growing their popularity.


I thought they were already a boy band? Are they considered something else, like a man band if that’s a thing?


----------



## mayortiffany

Lightspring said:


> I thought they were already a boy band? Are they considered something else, like a man band if that’s a thing?



At least from what I've seen, there are a lot of people who say that they are just a band (a man band I guess). Reason being that they played their own instruments, and honestly, that they made music that would later be considered 'legitimate' in comparison to say, Backstreet Boys songs.


----------



## Lightspring

mayortiffany said:


> At least from what I've seen, there are a lot of people who say that they are just a band (a man band I guess). Reason being that they played their own instruments, and honestly, that they made music that would later be considered 'legitimate' in comparison to say, Backstreet Boys songs.


They seemed like teenagers when they first formed the band, so I think that the Beatles being a boy band is pretty legit. I would see no reason why there couldn‘t be any early boy bands, as I‘ve heard from older family members that they were very popular by girls and women.


----------



## Nunnafinga

mayortiffany said:


> The Beatles are a boy band.
> 
> To deny their status as a boy band is to deny their history as a band, and denies the importance of their young female fans in growing their popularity.


Yeah,The Beatles were the precursor to the modern boy bands even though they not only sang but also played their own instruments.Up until they hit it big worldwide in 1964,the only singer that had a legion of crazed fans was Elvis Presley.The Beatles were the first band to achieve that.


----------



## Lightspring

- Subs (hoagies, heroes, grinders, etc.) don’t taste good. I’m okay with eating a lot of things by themselves, including the bread, vegetables, and bacon, but not the other cold deli meats. I haven’t had a hot sub so I can’t really say. 
- I also prefer to eat salad/vegetables without the dressing. Same thing with sandwiches, I don’t like to put vinegary sauces/dressings in my food.
- I won’t go out of my way to put barbecue sauce on bbq unless it’s already on the meat. I’m just not a sauce person in general.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

That Disney is running out of ideas, we don’t need an adaptation for classic Disney princess films, at this point they’re just milking their old movies dry.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

mayortiffany said:


> The Beatles are a boy band.
> 
> To deny their status as a boy band is to deny their history as a band, and denies the importance of their young female fans in growing their popularity.


My English 102 teacher was a big-time Beatles fan, so I basically got a Beatles 101 course on top of the English class. It was awesome. But yeah, we basically learned that, at least in their early days, they were pretty much a boy band (we had to deeply analyze one song in particular for one exercise).


----------



## Corrie

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> That Disney is running out of ideas, we don’t need an adaptation for classic Disney princess films, at this point they’re just milking their old movies dry.


Live action version of Disney movies are not as good as the animated versions, change my mind lol


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Target is literally the best store ever.


----------



## Miss Misty

Lightspring said:


> They seemed like teenagers when they first formed the band, so I think that the Beatles being a boy band is pretty legit. I would see no reason why there couldn‘t be any early boy bands, as I‘ve heard from older family members that they were very popular by girls and women.


Yeah but there are a lot of older people and le wrong generation types who would throw an absolute fit if you told them The Beatles were pop stars, let alone a - _gasp_ - boy band. 

The unpopular opinion aspect isn't because it's wrong (because it's 100% true and the only reason they weren't considered a boy band at the time was because the term hadn't really come about yet; The Beatles entire sound is 'let's get as soft and poppy as we can without edging out of 'rock' territory'). The unpopular opinion aspect comes from the fact that certain people will argue that The Beatles are a rock group and nothing else until they're blue in the face, because admitting The Beatles are a pop boy band means that they like pop and boy band music and they can't handle that.

Anyway, probably not an unpopular opinion here but among my sports fan friends, saying this would be blasphemy: the MLB season starting is going to end up as a disaster, and one that'll have repercussions for the 2021 season and beyond at that.


----------



## Lightspring

Miss Misty said:


> Yeah but there are a lot of older people and le wrong generation types who would throw an absolute fit if you told them The Beatles were pop stars, let alone a - _gasp_ - boy band.
> 
> The unpopular opinion aspect isn't because it's wrong (because it's 100% true and the only reason they weren't considered a boy band at the time was because the term hadn't really come about yet; The Beatles entire sound is 'let's get as soft and poppy as we can without edging out of 'rock' territory'). The unpopular opinion aspect comes from the fact that certain people will argue that The Beatles are a rock group and nothing else until they're blue in the face, because admitting The Beatles are a pop boy band means that they like pop and boy band music and they can't handle that.
> 
> Anyway, probably not an unpopular opinion here but among my sports fan friends, saying this would be blasphemy: the MLB season starting is going to end up as a disaster, and one that'll have repercussions for the 2021 season and beyond at that.


That seems about right. I don’t know much about the Beatles but denying that they were a boy band is just plain incorrect.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Not sure if this is really an unpopular opinion in of itself, but honestly, a lot of shows (more specifically anime) that people call "crappy" or whatnot, I tend to like. I watch these videos where people explain how it's bad and only then do I really notice the flaws. For example, despite BNHA being called a "basic shonen" by some, I think it's magnificent. Does that make sense? I hope it does.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i dont mind if people try to talk to me when i have my earphones in. i do by default when im out and on transit. maybe they're trying to ask for direction or even if it's not, i dont mind listening to what they want to say or just chatting.

i actually think its rude when im out with a friend and they have earbuds in while we're walking or something.


----------



## Irelia

i feel bad for public figures who get their entire careers destroyed by cancel culture. 12 year olds on twitter dig through tweets 5-6 years ago and it gets so much damn traction because all anyone can pay attention to is internet drama.
don't get me wrong, there's exceptions. pedophilia/racism/sexism is awful, and someone who has deliberately expressed anything of the sort shouldn't have a platform.

i'm just sick of the fact that everyday someone new is "exposed", they make an apology video, wash rinse and repeat
like it's all some reality tv show


----------



## Lightspring

Irelia said:


> i feel bad for public figures who get their entire careers destroyed by cancel culture. 12 year olds on twitter dig through tweets 5-6 years ago and it gets so much damn traction because all anyone can pay attention to is internet drama.
> don't get me wrong, there's exceptions. pedophilia/racism/sexism is awful, and someone who has deliberately expressed anything of the sort shouldn't have a platform.
> 
> i'm just sick of the fact that everyday someone new is "exposed", they make an apology video, wash rinse and repeat
> like it's all some reality tv show


I agree, and I don’t really think it’s just the 12 years who do this. People older than them probably try to find bad things to say about public figures/YouTubers/celebrities to bring them down because they might have a different agenda. I think we all know how toxic and damaging cancel culture is, and while it’s good to shed light on the exceptions when it’s necessary, in general cancel culture is just another awful method of causing people to be driven apart.


----------



## Alienfish

Irelia said:


> i feel bad for public figures who get their entire careers destroyed by cancel culture. 12 year olds on twitter dig through tweets 5-6 years ago and it gets so much damn traction because all anyone can pay attention to is internet drama.
> don't get me wrong, there's exceptions. pedophilia/racism/sexism is awful, and someone who has deliberately expressed anything of the sort shouldn't have a platform.
> 
> i'm just sick of the fact that everyday someone new is "exposed", they make an apology video, wash rinse and repeat
> like it's all some reality tv show


Yeah, I hate this too. 12 years, get out climb a tree stay out until your parents yell for dinner. Nope, parents are lazy and let's you do that and people are obsessed with certain apps and internet. Sure I spend some time on the web, but I don't go ruin people's careers or force them to apologize for things. We've all made dumbs things and unless it's like, things you mentioned...just leave it. Education/cancel culture should die in this shape.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

'Lone Wolf' memes and quotes don't make any sense. I see them everywhere, especially in motivation groups and videos.

In reality, most lone wolves either die or return to the pack they left. Wolves aren't really any different from sheep.


----------



## Corrie

Being part of a fandom is just not fun when you're older. I mean, I'm not THAT old but judging by a guess of other people's ages of fandoms I'm in, I'm one of the older members. I just am not having fun being in fandoms anymore like on tumblr or insta.

I used to be huge into the Pokemon fandom when I was a preteen and then the MLP (yeah I know) fandom in late high school. I was in anime fandom in the first year of college too. I had a blast during those times but now I'm just not having fun. I'm no longer in any of those fandoms as I've moved onto Miraculous and Ducktales. I dunno if I just outgrew the fandom mentality or what. I still like seeing the occasional cute art and I still adore reading and writing fanfics but honestly that's it. I've deleted my insta and deleted my tumblr app for the time being at least. I don't care about drama or weird headcanon art or AUs. I don't want to see salt about shows or worry about seeing spoilers by logging on. Maybe I'm just tired "hanging" around teenagers? They're not doing anything wrong, I just feel like I'm too old now. I dunno.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Irelia said:


> i feel bad for public figures who get their entire careers destroyed by cancel culture. 12 year olds on twitter dig through tweets 5-6 years ago and it gets so much damn traction because all anyone can pay attention to is internet drama.
> don't get me wrong, there's exceptions. pedophilia/racism/sexism is awful, and someone who has deliberately expressed anything of the sort shouldn't have a platform.
> 
> i'm just sick of the fact that everyday someone new is "exposed", they make an apology video, wash rinse and repeat
> like it's all some reality tv show


Yeah, I think someone (a Katy Perry fan)  tried to "cancel" Kurtis Connor because he said something about Katy Perry by digging up a tweet when he said a homophobic slur. Yeah, that's bad, but not only was it years ago, he's also shown character improvement.


----------



## Irelia

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, I think someone (a Katy Perry fan)  tried to "cancel" Kurtis Connor because he said something about Katy Perry by digging up a tweet when he said a homophobic slur. Yeah, that's bad, but not only was it years ago, he's also shown character improvement.



yeah people fail to acknowledge that like the standard for political correctness was way different from how it is today. I don't know much about that particular case, but tons of people made jokes/comments years ago with no real malicious intent behind it. 
I agree with you, people have a lot of development and even use their platform to spread awareness for the very thing they're in the hot seat for but unfortunately the internet's eyes are on the drama rather than the people/causes they're trying to defend.


----------



## Corrie

Irelia said:


> yeah people fail to acknowledge that like the standard for political correctness was way different from how it is today. I don't know much about that particular case, but tons of people made jokes/comments years ago with no real malicious intent behind it.
> I agree with you, people have a lot of development and even use their platform to spread awareness for the very thing they're in the hot seat for but unfortunately the internet's eyes are on the drama rather than the people/causes they're trying to defend.


For sure! It's like when they used to say the N word in movies back in the day. Now it's not obviously acceptable but back then it was.

I swear quarantine has got everyone so bored they're pulling up old news to make a fight about. At least fight about something relevant.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> For sure! It's like when they used to say the N word in movies back in the day. Now it's not obviously acceptable but back then it was.



That’s actually why I would forgive Paula Deen for saying it back in 1985 (this got her fired in 2013), but not John Schnatter. For Paula’s case, she was robbed at gunpoint, and this was before Food Network even started. It was also more acceptable at the time, but not acceptable anytime later. As for John Schnatter, he said it in a time nobody would tolerate that word (2018), and as a corporate leader. I still don’t go to Papa John’s. I supported them when he opposed Obamacare and the national anthem protests, but not when they used racial slurs. By the way, their service sucks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think Xbox One controller quality is worse than joy cons. I'm actually really surprised Nintendo got the angry mob before Microsoft. I've been through so many controllers for my Xbox One because of the cheap materials they used. Drifting, broken trigger, broken bumper... you name it. My current one I've had for a year maybe and it developed a very slight drift. I used my powerful air blower tool, tried rubbing alcohol, but the drift is still there. I am highly considering purchasing an expensive third party controller that looks exactly like the Xbox One Elite controller. Though it might not be worth it if the Series X is coming out later this year.


----------



## virtualpet

"It was a part of the times" is a terrible excuse for racism and homophobia.


----------



## seliph

racism/homphobia were never "acceptable" no matter how far you go back, it was just normalized. it was still hurting people and these people were expressing their hurt just as they are now. people belonging to affected marginalized groups do not owe anyone their forgiveness regardless of how long ago an incident was since we were _always_ saying "these things are harmful to us".

it'd be funny how much in here is thought to be "unpopular" if it weren't genuinely concerning lol


----------



## Alienfish

I agree with mel brooks that PC-ness killed comedy and made things too entitled, and yeah not to mention all these interwebs diggers that force everyone to apologize when they didn't do that bad things. Honestly if someone said the n-word once in the 80s and obviously improved, leave them alone.

Also what I think also killed comedy is that people doesn't get satire and over-playing on certain roles, but if you're a zoomer that is apparently racism and phobia.. shrugs.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



virtualpet said:


> "It was a part of the times" is a terrible excuse for racism and homophobia.


so is trying to erasing history and not acknowledge it has happened(in some cases). like yes it was obviously part of times because people had a totally different mindset on what was okay and what was not, and it has changed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> so is trying to erasing history and not acknowledge it has happened(in some cases). like yes it was obviously part of times because people had a totally different mindset on what was okay and what was not, and it has changed.


absolutely. history is there to remind us of what happened and allows us to learn from our past mistakes and grow as a society. removing historical markers doesn't help anything.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> absolutely. history is there to remind us of what happened and allows us to learn from our past mistakes and grow as a society. removing historical markers doesn't help anything.


I know right, but I think certain people is really stressing to wipe that under the carpet and pretend things never happened. Also in order to learn you have to look back, it's not that we've only been around for 10 years or anything.


----------



## seliph

nonblack people should absolutely not be saying to get over the use of the n-word (regardless of how long ago it was used) let's not keep doing that, it's not even a remotely unpopular opinion anyways


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

virtualpet said:


> "It was a part of the times" is a terrible excuse for racism and homophobia.



I don't believe anything from the past should be taken down or gotten simply because of standards back then VS now. I mean, things they did in the past weren't right, but it's history.

I mean, they canceled 'Gone With the Wind' because it had African American slaves in it. Now the woman who played Scarlett O'Hare's maid- Hattie McDaniel- isn't going to get the spotlight she deserves anymore. She was the first African American to win an Oscar for that role!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Alolan_Apples said:


> That’s actually why I would forgive Paula Deen for saying it back in 1985 (this got her fired in 2013), but not John Schnatter. For Paula’s case, she was robbed at gunpoint, and this was before Food Network even started. It was also more acceptable at the time, but not acceptable anytime later. As for John Schnatter, he said it in a time nobody would tolerate that word (2018), and as a corporate leader. I still don’t go to Papa John’s. I supported them when he opposed Obamacare and the national anthem protests, but not when they used racial slurs. By the way, their service sucks.


I've seen the legal documents for Paula Deen. There was mention of someone complaining about the manager of one of her restaurants, she defended the manager, so she became a target.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I agree that it’s important to not erase our history. If we don’t learn from our history, we will repeat it once again, including the darkest corners of history. In addition, some of the stuff we have been doing in the last two months (removing Columbus statues, changing team names to prevent native American references, saying that Independence Day glorifies white supremacy) have nothing to do with George Floyd. Instead, it’s all about getting power, or at least showing hatred against America. That is letting George Floyd die in vain, and that could continue hurting minorities (even if white supremacists or patriotic extremists don’t get revenge for pc actions).



Reginald Fairfield said:


> I've seen the legal documents for Paula Deen. There was mention of someone complaining about the manager of one of her restaurants, she defended the manager, so she became a target.



What did that manager do? I would also like to know why Paula defended that manager.


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I don't believe anything from the past should be taken down or gotten simply because of standards back then VS now. I mean, things they did in the past weren't right, but it's history.
> 
> I mean, they canceled 'Gone With the Wind' because it had African American slaves in it. Now the woman who played Scarlett O'Hare's maid- Hattie McDaniel- isn't going to get the spotlight she deserves anymore. She was the first African American to win an Oscar for that role!
> 
> View attachment 292809


Yeah, also that movie isn't something you should watch as a kid nor without context, so yeah..

My guess it's like millenials/zoomers getting their first media job and just can't form their own opinion.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree that it’s important to not erase our history. If we don’t learn from our history, we will repeat it once again, including the darkest corners of history. In addition, some of the stuff we have been doing in the last two months (removing Columbus statues, changing team names to prevent native American references, saying that Independence Day glorifies white supremacy) have nothing to do with George Floyd. Instead, it’s all about getting power, or at least showing hatred against America. That is letting George Floyd die in vain, and that could continue hurting minorities (even if white supremacists or patriotic extremists don’t get revenge for pc actions).
> 
> 
> 
> What did that manager do? I would also like to know why Paula defended that manager.


This isn't the video I watched going through the documents, and contradicts what I said. According to them, the manager accused Paula during a disagreement. Judge threw it out.


----------



## virtualpet

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I don't believe anything from the past should be taken down or gotten simply because of standards back then VS now. I mean, things they did in the past weren't right, but it's history.
> 
> I mean, they canceled 'Gone With the Wind' because it had African American slaves in it. Now the woman who played Scarlett O'Hare's maid- Hattie McDaniel- isn't going to get the spotlight she deserves anymore. She was the first African American to win an Oscar for that role!
> 
> View attachment 292809



I'm not saying we can't present these types of things as being historical, they can be a good way of learning about our mistakes. I know movies are often presented with a warning or used as a topic of discussion when they have racism in it. But no matter what the time was, racism was still bad and seriously harmful for a lot of people. 

When I say "this was a terrible excuse for racism", I don't mean that it should be erased from history, but that it should still be viewed as being, you know, _racism_.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020



sheilaa said:


> I agree with mel brooks that PC-ness killed comedy and made things too entitled, and yeah not to mention all these interwebs diggers that force everyone to apologize when they didn't do that bad things. Honestly if someone said the n-word once in the 80s and obviously improved, leave them alone.
> 
> Also what I think also killed comedy is that people doesn't get satire and over-playing on certain roles, but if you're a zoomer that is apparently racism and phobia.. shrugs.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020
> 
> 
> so is trying to erasing history and not acknowledge it has happened(in some cases). like yes it was obviously part of times because people had a totally different mindset on what was okay and what was not, and it has changed.



Saying "hey this crap was racist" is not erasing history my dude.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Jon Stewart has more charisma than Trevor Noah. Their comedic delivery is different, but I don't think the writers know this. Also the pizza bit.


----------



## Chris

Let's try keep this thread more light-hearted. 

I think the fourth Toy Story film is the best in the franchise.


----------



## BluebearL

Harry potter is massively overrated


----------



## Alienfish

virtualpet said:


> Saying "hey this crap was racist" is not erasing history my dude.


No, I didn't say that, but in terms of people are suddenly very happy to remove media it's like they want to sweep things under carpets and saying it never happened to avoid a discussion of "bad" and not correct things. Although yeah people are kinda lazy and the force for people to apologize for a thing that wasn't even racist sometimes is just uh no.
--

Anyway, I never got the Toy Story hype, maybe I was too young/old when I watched them but other than the animation vs. real worlds tech stuff I'm like ok cool plastic characters lol.


----------



## wanderlust//

-i highly dislike kpop
-hating on things because they’re popular is more annoying then jumping on the hype train
-i don’t get why there is “straight” tiktok and “alt” tiktok and why all of the people “on alt“ literally bully everyone else 
-no anime (fiGht mE
just kidding please don’t come for me ;-; )
-i hate when people try to justify things by saying things like “it’s a joke y r u so soft” or “this generation is so sensitive” like?? no?? i just don’t find racist/homophobic comments hiLariOus like you do, karen. and i see your little kaohfjr (pronounced like “rob” ofc, your devilish 10 year old) gearing up to launch “billiE ELisH gAy” and “u are stinky ugly” at me because flaming children on online games is so funny and quirky and it’s jUst A JokE


----------



## Irelia

wanderlust// said:


> -i don’t get why there is “straight” tiktok and “alt” tiktok and why all of the people “on alt“ literally bully everyone else



BAHAHAHAH TRUE 
people associate themselves with being alt/indie and develop some type of god complex ahahahh 

I always see those tik toks and the comments are like "oop- i'm on straight tik tok. yikes" like shut up lmfoa


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mr. Krabs is one of the best SpongeBob characters, if you consider only the pre-movie SpongeBob episodes.


----------



## naelyn

-I am very tired of seeing "cottagecore" towns. I get if that's people thing but it's drowning out everything else.
-I prefer Aerith over Tifa. But both are great characters.
-I will never understand why BTS is so hyped.


----------



## Alienfish

naelyn said:


> -I am very tired of seeing "cottagecore" towns. I get if that's people thing but it's drowning out everything else.
> 
> -I will never understand why BTS is so hyped.



Agree. Honestly I'm not into K-pop at all let alone one song/band I actually like but yeah, Jpop > Kpop as I posted earlier


----------



## Corrie

Pork tastes the best out of all the kinds of meat.


----------



## ting1984

Vrisnem said:


> Let's try keep this thread more light-hearted.
> 
> I think the fourth Toy Story film is the best in the franchise.



I'm so old that I didn't like _Toy Story_ when it came out because the 3D CGI stuff replaced all the old-school 2D animated film that I loved as a child.  _The Lion King_ was the last animated film I watched, and that was that. Ooooold ooooold ooooold lol.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Stephan King's books are not scary whatsoever. Good, but not genius.


----------



## Lightspring

Ducklings are cuter than baby chicks. (Though both are cute)


----------



## MoogleKupo

I'm not sure what's really an unpopular opinion so I'll just say things that I get made fun of for
I love every Rocky movie, including the 5th one,
I do not play Fornite, Overwatch or PUBG, I'll be honest I don't even know what PubG is I just heard people play it and made fun of me for not having it on my phone. Like okay Zack

I say Reese's like Ree Sees** or perhaps Ree Cees* and I think it's fine saying it like that or like Reese Witherspoon (Reese's)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

MoogleKupo said:


> I'll be honest I don't even know what PubG is I just heard people play it and made fun of me for not having it on my phone. Like okay Zack


I still have no idea what PubG is lol idk how I've managed to avoid it for so long


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Anyone who thinks cats are weird or antisocial creatures simply hasn't been in the presence of a good kitty.

Not everyone should own a pet or have children.


----------



## Neb

It’s a shame to see traditional handhelds start to die out. The Switch is a great system, but the bulky size and poor battery make it impractical as a handheld device. The ease of just putting a folded 3DS into your pocket allows for so many opportunities during travel.


----------



## Kuroh

I enjoyed Sonic 06 
(yeah it could have been better obviously, but I don't have an intense hate for it like most fans haha)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Neb said:


> It’s a shame to see traditional handhelds start to die out. The Switch is a great system, but the bulky size and poor battery make it impractical as a handheld device. The ease of just putting a folded 3DS into your pocket allows for so many opportunities during travel.



I can fit a Switch Lite in my pocket, but I can feel you. I also don’t know how long I could do that since I am losing weight.


----------



## Alienfish

Neb said:


> It’s a shame to see traditional handhelds start to die out. The Switch is a great system, but the bulky size and poor battery make it impractical as a handheld device. The ease of just putting a folded 3DS into your pocket allows for so many opportunities during travel.


Yeah also they should have made Switch a pure TV console and just develop, like a 4DS or whatever that actually has some battery lol


----------



## virtualpet

[ Eleanor ] 

having spiders in your house is really good actually, they just chill in the corners and catch other insects


----------



## Alienfish

virtualpet said:


> [ Eleanor ]
> 
> having spiders in your house is really good actually, they just chill in the corners and catch other insects


If they would do that and not creep in showers and in the garden...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Salaries and listed prices of goods and services should indicate after tax values. This is why the middle class is dying.


----------



## Jamborenium

Silent hill 4 is a great game and it's OST is the best in the entire series





virtualpet said:


> [ Eleanor ]
> 
> having spiders in your house is really good actually, they just chill in the corners and catch other insects


I have a house spider that's been chilling in my room lol
I named it cotton eye joe


----------



## Alienfish

Spotify are a bunch of greedy asshats and I don't like how they evolved music industry, if anything they did it for the bad.


----------



## BluebearL

Neb said:


> It’s a shame to see traditional handhelds start to die out. The Switch is a great system, but the bulky size and poor battery make it impractical as a handheld device. The ease of just putting a folded 3DS into your pocket allows for so many opportunities during travel.


I'm hoping that at some stage in the future they will come back in and we will see a new pure-3ds type handheld come out again. They are always going to be popular and you are right, the switch nor the switch lite fit perfectly into that category. I imagine that at some stage whether it's a very long time in the future or not that we will see them again. Just like how when the gameboy died, the DS eventually came as well. However, as many have pointed out Nintendo need to put all their time and resources into one major console for now so we likely won't see another one for a long while. But we will get one!


----------



## virtualpet

Nostalgia isn't a concrete thing for each age group, a lot of people do experience nostalgia for things that weren't "in their decade" and may not experience things typical for their decade. Despite being a 2000s kid, we grew up with vhs tapes and recording of cartoons from the 60s to the 90s, and comic books dating even earlier. We also don't get nostalgia for typical nostalgia shows because we didn't grow up with cable.


----------



## ecstasy

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Anyone who thinks cats are weird or antisocial creatures simply hasn't been in the presence of a good kitty.
> 
> Not everyone should own a pet or have children.


^^^^^THIS^^^^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Spotify are a bunch of greedy asshats and I don't like how they evolved music industry, if anything they did it for the bad.


dang the day after I download it too I see this post-


----------



## xara

gabbie hanna’s music is actually kind of good - i know a lot of what she says and does is questionable but lowkey?? some of her songs kind of slap LMAO


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

College is a terrible place for learning, independent thinking, and creativity. It is important for some professions- such as being a doctor or astromomer- but overall, unnecessary and potentially damaging. Like many forms of traditional education.

Just look at Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Anna Wintour, and John D. Rockefeller, to name a few. These people among many others prove that a degree does not mean success and ingeniousness.


----------



## Kuroh

I think flip flops look great, but are super uncomfortable  Everyone I met said they are comfy!


----------



## ting1984

k e r f u f f l e said:


> College is a terrible place for learning, independent thinking, and creativity. It is important for some professions- such as being a doctor or astromomer- but overall, unnecessary and potentially damaging. Like many forms of traditional education.
> 
> Just look at Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Anna Wintour, and John D. Rockefeller, to name a few. These people among many others prove that a degree does not mean success and ingeniousness.



College degrees used to be broadly financially remunerative, but that ended with Gen X.  I'm an older Millennial with a degree in English, but it didn't help me land secure employment because I graduated just slightly before the recession hit.  I managed to avoid the student debt that the later, younger Millennials grappled with, but the recession all but guaranteed that I never got my foot in the door job-wise.

However, I will always be grateful for learning the importance of source citation and careful research.  As an English major, I couldn't just come up with any nonsense theory from any bogus web site, or submit papers full of witty TL;DR one-liners.  I had to actually defend my thesis with analytic points, and be overseen by older professors who held their students accountable, rather than relying on a mob of likes, hearts, and upvotes.  That _does_ take more critical thinking than what I see in most social media discourse these days.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

xara said:


> gabbie hanna’s music is actually kind of good - i know a lot of what she says and does is questionable but lowkey?? some of her songs kind of slap LMAO


tbh I agree, though the only song of hers I listened to was butterflies.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I want my entire house to be filled with lizards

I don't think everyone wants that therefore it's an unpopular opinion


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Saltyy said:


> I want my entire house to be filled with lizards
> 
> I don't think everyone wants that therefore it's an unpopular opinion



Doesn’t sound like a good idea when there are cats in the house.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Alolan_Apples said:


> Doesn’t sound like a good idea when there are cats in the house.


don't have any cats


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

The Kinks top the Beatles on every scale.


----------



## Corrie

Bringing this old topic back for nostalgia.

Android is better than Apple.


----------



## Nunnafinga

k e r f u f f l e said:


> The Kinks top the Beatles on every scale.


Yeah,I'd say that The Kinks overall,weighed more than The Beatles.Ringo brought down their average weight.


----------



## Alienfish

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,I'd say that The Kinks overall,weighed more than The Beatles.Ringo brought down their average weight.


Lmao this.

I like some of Kinks' stuff though, though I must say I am a heavier Beatles fan aha.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



umeiko said:


> I think flip flops look great, but are super uncomfortable  Everyone I met said they are comfy!


Same, I can't stand having that peg between my toes D:


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Nunnafinga said:


> Yeah,I'd say that The Kinks overall,weighed more than The Beatles.Ringo brought down their average weight.



Smart-aleck.


----------



## Nunnafinga

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Smart-aleck.


Heh,yeah.On a more serious note,I've always thought that The Kinks were a great and vastly underrated rock&roll band.


----------



## Corrie

umeiko said:


> I think flip flops look great, but are super uncomfortable  Everyone I met said they are comfy!


I know what you mean! I remember when those dollar store (probably made with lead paint) flip flops were popular. Everybody I knew wore them and I couldn't because that plastic toe thing legit would make my feet bleed. They still do! Luckily companies started making them with a fabric toe thing so I can wear some kinds without issues now. I'm still very picky with them. I'm very picky with shoes in general as my ankles, in between toes and heels bleed easily from cheaply/harshly made shoes. 
Have you tried the fabric type toe thing? It might help!


----------



## Misha

At this point in summer living on the highest floor of a building without AC so I have to have the windows open continuously, mosquito bites just don't bother me anymore. The sudden high pitch sound they make when flying next to my ear is way more annoying than the actual sting.


----------



## Kuroh

Corrie said:


> I know what you mean! I remember when those dollar store (probably made with lead paint) flip flops were popular. Everybody I knew wore them and I couldn't because that plastic toe thing legit would make my feet bleed. They still do! Luckily companies started making them with a fabric toe thing so I can wear some kinds without issues now. I'm still very picky with them. I'm very picky with shoes in general as my ankles, in between toes and heels bleed easily from cheaply/harshly made shoes.
> Have you tried the fabric type toe thing? It might help!


omg you're the first person I met that feels the same way!! <3
Fabric sounds much more comfortable than the hard plastic  I would love to try them if I come across them shopping, thanks so much for the recommendation!! I'm happy that you could find some kinds like that which work well for you! I agree that cheaply made shoes can be so damaging  I think being picky with shoes is a good thing in the long run  Especially since wearing shoes is a daily thing and you don't want them to cause injury from being cheaply made!


----------



## Lightspring

Foods like pizza tastes better when facing upside town on your tongue or rolled up like a sandwich.


----------



## Misha

Lightspring said:


> Foods like pizza tastes better when facing upside town on your tongue or rolled up like a sandwich.


Rolling up I get. A bad pizza gets a lot more tolerable when rolled up. But upside down? I can see where you're coming from in theory perhaps, your tastebuds would hit the actual tasteful parts of the pizza and not just the dough, but- It's a horrendous thought. Upside down? Sacrilege. How do you even eat it? Do all the toppings not just fall down? Lmao I'm laughing at myself how much the thought of this is riling me up d:


----------



## Mr_Persona

Hot dogs are boring...and l hate pink, the bright popular shade of pink.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Neb said:


> It’s a shame to see traditional handhelds start to die out. The Switch is a great system, but the bulky size and poor battery make it impractical as a handheld device. The ease of just putting a folded 3DS into your pocket allows for so many opportunities during travel.


the 3ds does have a better battery life for a smaller console than big fatty switch. I agreed what all you said.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



sheilaa said:


> If they would do that and not creep in showers and in the garden...


did you ever yelled when seeing one in the bathroom, because my sister does.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



Saltyy said:


> don't have any cats


who needs cats when you have cool lizards


----------



## Alienfish

@Mr_Persona Yes, I've seen it too many times in showers and bathtubs and everywhere and they freak me out.

Also ketchup is insanely overrated and I don't get people who eat it with literally everything


----------



## Mr_Persona

sheilaa said:


> @Mr_Persona Yes, I've seen it too many times in showers and bathtubs and everywhere and they freak me out.
> 
> Also ketchup is insanely overrated and I don't get people who eat it with literally everything


I see, well always clean up the webs when you see them


----------



## Alienfish

Mr_Persona said:


> I see, well always clean up the webs when you see them


Yeah I remove them too, I don't care how much people care about non-violence; spiders creep the heck outta me. Man.


----------



## Mr_Persona

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I remove them too, I don't care how much people care about non-violence; spiders creep the heck outta me. Man.


my sister think l'm violent when l kill bugs, like really you don't like bugs so what's wrong when l kill them for you so they don't bug you. You know. l killed many annoying flys, spiders, and more, to get rid of them.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr_Persona said:


> my sister think l'm violent when l kill bugs, like really you don't like bugs so what's wrong when l kill them for you so they don't bug you. You know. l killed many annoying flys, spiders, and more, to get rid of them.


Yeah i don't get people who think it's animal violence to kill small bugs if you're creeped out by them, it's not that they are human??? or idk some people have weird philosophies


----------



## Mr_Persona

sheilaa said:


> Yeah i don't get people who think it's animal violence to kill small bugs if you're creeped out by them, it's not that they are human??? or idk some people have weird philosophies


l'm not scared of bugs but l really don't know why other people are, l guess humans don't like small crawling things, reminds me of elephants. Just strange that l can't fully explain.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr_Persona said:


> l'm not scared of bugs but l really don't know why other people are, l guess humans don't like small crawling things, reminds me of elephants. Just strange that l can't fully explain.


Yeah, size doesn't matter there... Though I'd rather encounter a wild elephant than a crane fly.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Christmas is the best holiday. I have so many good memories associated with it (except last year was the tiebreaker, as I was extremely sick and resorted to opening presents with a vomit bucket in my lap)


----------



## Corrie

@sheilaa @Mr_Persona 

I used to feel bad killing spiders until one day I woke up with twenty bites all over my leg because a black spider was in my bed. Since then, if it's in my room, it's dead. Period. Otherwise it'll bite me.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> @sheilaa @Mr_Persona
> 
> I used to feel bad killing spiders until one day I woke up with twenty bites all over my leg because a black spider was in my bed. Since then, if it's in my room, it's dead. Period. Otherwise it'll bite me.


Yeah I've gotten them on my head and chest and god only knows and in showers so yeah i smash em. period as well.


----------



## Aneesh1729

I dare say that Hunter x hunter does not deserve to almost get the same score as FMA brotherhood did on MAL.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Another unpopular opinion of mine is having math as my favorite subject


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get why FMA is popular at all. I tried both reading the manga and watching Brotherhood but I gave up, it just didn't click and it was slow.


----------



## dedenne

on the topic of fma, whilst i absolutely love it, it doesnt deserve to be #1 on mal (steins;gate should be #1 but its #2 so thats close enough i guess)
also kaguya sama s2 being the highest ranked psychological is a crime.


----------



## Alienfish

Just because a game is/was graphically ahead of its time and innovative doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Mayor Ng

The second atomic bomb on Nagasaki was not necessary


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mayor Ng said:


> The second atomic bomb on Nagasaki was not necessary



Isn’t today the 75th anniversary of the Hiroshima bombing?


----------



## Midoriya

dedenne said:


> on the topic of fma, whilst i absolutely love it, it doesnt deserve to be #1 on mal (steins;gate should be #1 but its #2 so thats close enough i guess)
> also kaguya sama s2 being the highest ranked psychological is a crime.



Could you elaborate on this first one?  I get that steins;gate is popular and all, but there‘s also people that don’t like science-y stuff and other stuff that’s in it.  Not saying fma deserves to be number one, but why should steins;gate be first instead?

Definitely agree with the second one though.


----------



## dedenne

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Could you elaborate on this first one?  I get that steins;gate is popular and all, but there‘s also people that don’t like science-y stuff and other stuff that’s in it.  Not saying fma deserves to be number one, but why should steins;gate be first instead?
> 
> Definitely agree with the second one though.


because overall steins;gate is the better anime. imo.
i would write a whole paragraph on why but. i can't be bothered.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like the cold


----------



## eggie_

cheese is disgusting and i dont really understand why people like it so much. it just tastes bleh!!


----------



## Jamborenium

pokemon sword and shield were good games, not the best but they were good


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Ng said:


> The second atomic bomb on Nagasaki was not necessary


I would go further and say that neither atomic bomb was necessary.  I just don't think that level of destruction is ever warranted.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Pepperoni on pizza isn't good i really don't like pepperoni but what's worse is people who say "just take it off", it's infected with the tast
Jisoo best bp member and I don't take no for an answer
e


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Mr_Persona said:


> I like the cold


okay imma have to agree with this


----------



## eggie_

omg the cold is the best!! cold weather and snow and holidays that take place in cold seasons... halloween, christmas, being able to bundle up, etc
there’s just so much i prefer during the cold seasons and things that i associate with the cold over hot weather things. being sweaty and warm is just.... so uncomfortable  although part of it probably has to do with how sensitive i am with the heat. will literally pass out sometimes.

so yeah 110% cold > hot


----------



## Jamborenium

you deserve love and support I don't care what you say >:c


oh and summer is the worst season and I want it to hurry up and end already, it's gross

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



eggie_ said:


> being sweaty and warm is just.... so uncomfortable  although part of it probably has to do with how sensitive i am with the heat. will literally pass out sometimes.



God same though with me I will vomit if it gets too hot


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Jamborenium said:


> you deserve love and support I don't care what you say >:c
> 
> 
> oh and summer is the worst season and I want it to hurry up and end already, it's gross
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> God same though with me I will vomit if it gets too hot





eggie_ said:


> omg the cold is the best!! cold weather and snow and holidays that take place in cold seasons... halloween, christmas, being able to bundle up, etc
> there’s just so much i prefer during the cold seasons and things that i associate with the cold over hot weather things. being sweaty and warm is just.... so uncomfortable  although part of it probably has to do with how sensitive i am with the heat. will literally pass out sometimes.
> 
> so yeah 110% cold > hot



Cold weather > hot/warm weather 
Like if it's hot all you can do is put a fan on while dying of heat 

but if it's cold just put on a blanket and problem solved


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jamborenium said:


> you deserve love and support I don't care what you say >:c
> 
> 
> oh and summer is the worst season and I want it to hurry up and end already, it's gross
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> God same though with me I will vomit if it gets too hot


Everyone deserves the support and love, don't ever feel left out! Also yes summer is gross and sticky! nasty


----------



## Corrie

I'm sad summer is almost over. Like, it ends too fast and the cold season lasts freaking forever.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I'm sad summer is almost over. Like, it ends too fast and the cold season lasts freaking forever.


Same, especially if you live in Sweden which has really ambivalent weather in summer and rest of the year being either cold af or just dumb fall weather.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Saltyy said:


> but if it's cold just put on a blanket and problem solved


that's not how it works lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon

sheilaa said:


> Same, especially if you live in Sweden which has really ambivalent weather in summer and rest of the year being either cold af or just dumb fall weather.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> 
> that's not how it works lol


A blanket would warm you up faster tho


----------



## Alienfish

Saltyy said:


> A blanket would warm you up faster tho


Doesn't help if you have bad blood circulation, and that heaters are tuned on and off collectively within the association that runs the apartment complexes. And having not to decide the heat yourself when you want it's not good, it's basically that green party mindset that annoys me that you can't decide your own stuff like, we pay for it.... :/


----------



## Marte

Drinks > food

If I could survive on pepsi max and water, I would.


----------



## Corrie

Taking showers is really annoying but once I get in there, I don't wanna get out.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Taking showers is really annoying but once I get in there, I don't wanna get out.


Mood, we have a pretty cold apartment since they don't turn on heat unless it's like, -15 C so...it's a pain trying to get warm without showers.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Mood, we have a pretty cold apartment since they don't turn on heat unless it's like, -15 C so...it's a pain trying to get warm without showers.


Yikes. My old apartment was like that and I hated it. I spent so much time after work just laying in bed to get warm. 

I hate how you have to deal with wet hair afterwards.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Yikes. My old apartment was like that and I hated it. I spent so much time after work just laying in bed to get warm.
> 
> I hate how you have to deal with wet hair afterwards.


Yep.. so whenever it's not like +30 C outside you deal with an apartment fridge lol  And yeah sometimes or just take long showers which not good to do either in a way..

Same, esp since my hair is kinda thick even though it's short these days


----------



## ecstasy

sheilaa said:


> Spotify are a bunch of greedy asshats and I don't like how they evolved music industry, if anything they did it for the bad.


Turns out you were right.
For the first week the app was acting like I had premium and it was great, I got to choose whatever music I wanted and I could put stuff on loop and there were no ads
Well today it's not acting like that anymore, can't choose the fricking song I want or put anything on loop and there's ads now
This actually sucks and I'm considering uninstalling the app because of it because to listen to certain music id have to go on YouTube and it defeats the whole purpose of why I got the app.
It really sucks.


----------



## Aneesh1729

Aneesh1729 said:


> I dare say that Hunter x hunter does not deserve to almost get the same score as FMA brotherhood did on MAL.


Granted I admit that it’s not that bad in most parts and I agree that the York new city ark was good.but except for that arc, there’s nothing really masterpiece worthy.also I don’t like the chimera ant arc.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Honey face soap is good and I'm gonna shout it from the rooftops


----------



## Alienfish

ohare01 said:


> Turns out you were right.
> For the first week the app was acting like I had premium and it was great, I got to choose whatever music I wanted and I could put stuff on loop and there were no ads
> Well today it's not acting like that anymore, can't choose the fricking song I want or put anything on loop and there's ads now
> This actually sucks and I'm considering uninstalling the app because of it because to listen to certain music id have to go on YouTube and it defeats the whole purpose of why I got the app.
> It really sucks.


Yeah, I buy vinyls and regular records and also download more or less illegally, honestly I'd rather support pirates who actually buy a physical vinyls and share rather than greedy streaming services(yes YT is that too but they are way less ****ty tbf, I use it a lot for more rare stuff).


----------



## eggie_

vinyls are the best. i love collecting vinyls. i feel like they’re such a cool way of supporting artists!
but since they’re kinda pricey i have to build up my collection pretty slowly lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I don't like cheesecake or sushi. I feel like both of those are pretty commonly loved right now, but I can't stand them.


----------



## Alienfish

eggie_ said:


> vinyls are the best. i love collecting vinyls. i feel like they’re such a cool way of supporting artists!
> but since they’re kinda pricey i have to build up my collection pretty slowly lol


Yeah I mostly buy old 60s/70s vinyls even though some can be pretty pricey, most I spent was.. 200 bucks but it was a Japanese OG edition so and I sold lots of gaming stuff to get it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I finally thought of one I am passionate about... I really hate PC gaming. There's so many things I can't stand about it I'm just going to write a list.

- Sitting in a office/gaming chair and staring at a computer monitor is uncomfortable to me.
- I hate keyboard and mouse controls. Even if I don't want to use them and use a controller I will still have to fight people who use them.
- It's a money pit. Buying new components and upgrades as well as things to fix existing problems.
- The constant need for updating both the software the games are played on and the games themselves.
- Rainbow keyboards/other equipment seem really gimmicky to me at this point.
- The whole "PC master race" environment is a real turn off.
- Most games have an online in-game chat with toxic players (yes you can turn it off for a lot of games, but then you won't be able to communicate as well).
- (this is a more personal one) I just feel completely dumbfounded when people describe anything hardware related to a PC because it really all sounds like a foreign language to me. The names of some of these things are ridiculous.
- It's not as simplified as gaming consoles so when something doesn't run correctly you have to really dig sometimes to find out why it won't run on your computer.

I think my feelings for it have just grown worse over time because I actually asked my friend to build me a gaming PC because I wanted to enter this "wondrous world of PC gaming." Well, there was nothing wondrous about it. I ended up pouring so much money into the damn thing. I needed to get a monitor, speakers, keyboard + mouse, USB extender, chair, wi-fi adapter, powerline adapter (when the wi-fi adapter wasn't working out so well), 50 ft HDMI cable to hook up to my TV, TV HDMI extender... the list goes on. Whenever I played online with my friend, it would stutter like crazy no matter how low I turned down the settings. I thought it was my wi-fi at first and bought all these accessories to improve it. Turns out after months of frustration, it wasn't my wi-fi. It was the cheap processor. My friend said he was making it a cheap job, but boy if I knew it was going to make my life hell I would have paid the extra money because now my choices are extremely limited with replacing the processor with my current knowledge. It hurt my relationship with my friend because he always wanted me to play on the gaming PC now that I had it and would buy me a game out of excitement and I would pay him back sometimes because I felt bad. It ended up being a huge pain every time we wanted to play. So overall, I really, really hate PC gaming and do not know if I will ever get back into it ever again. It feels great to get that off my chest.


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> - snip -



YES.  I agree with this so much you don’t even know.  I tried to get into PC gaming in the past and it was SUCH a huge waste of time, effort, and money.  I have no idea why I spent so much time doing it, but I haven’t in awhile and I’m really glad I don’t anymore!


----------



## trashpedia

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I buy vinyls and regular records and also download more or less illegally, honestly I'd rather support pirates who actually buy a physical vinyls and share rather than greedy streaming services(yes YT is that too but they are way less ****ty tbf, I use it a lot for more rare stuff).


Vinyl really needs to make a comeback imo. I don’t have a record player atm (I am planning on getting one in the distant future) but it’s a really great medium that does allow you to support your artists more directly. 

My biggest gripes with Spotify is that they’ll literally spam you with 5-6 ads straight on and sometimes they’ll continue to spam you with ads even though it’s not past 30 minutes yet. They play all those ads and yet they can’t even pay artists a fair amount.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

This is probably a popular opinion but fancams on twitter are incredibly obnoxious and make me loathe anything K-pop related


----------



## Neb

Saying “I hate anime” is the pretty much the same as saying “I hate TV.” There are so many types of anime out there that lumping them together seems dismissive. Whether you like lighthearted comedies or serious thrillers, there is something for anyone. While I admit there are too many series set in high school, a simple Google search would yield lots of other options.


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> Vinyl really needs to make a comeback imo. I don’t have a record player atm (I am planning on getting one in the distant future) but it’s a really great medium that does allow you to support your artists more directly.
> 
> My biggest gripes with Spotify is that they’ll literally spam you with 5-6 ads straight on and sometimes they’ll continue to spam you with ads even though it’s not past 30 minutes yet. They play all those ads and yet they can’t even pay artists a fair amount.


Yeah, I guess some new artists do vinyls these day and/or older multi-release but yeah it sucks a lot is digital cause "lol convenient future" arguments.

Yeah and also that they have the guts to charge for premium when they don't pay artists either like k


----------



## Envy

DarkDesertFox said:


> - The whole "PC master race" environment is a real turn off.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this.

The PC gaming community is toxic to the core. The "PC master race" 'joke' is more than a joke. They actually believe that, despite what they say. They'll derail every topic ever posted about "Favorite System" with "PC master race. The PC is objectively better in every single way. You don't even need consoles, because of emulators." I kid you not, every. single. time. And when you point out that this problematic attitude is prevalent in the PC community, people will just say "Well, that's only a small fraction of the PC community." I'm saying,_ it's not small enough_. They derail every. single. topic.

The PC gaming community takes everything wrong with the console wars and multiplies it by a thousand.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this.
> 
> The PC gaming community is toxic to the core. The "PC master race" 'joke' is more than a joke. They actually believe that, despite what they say. They'll derail every topic ever posted about "Favorite System" with "PC master race. The PC is objectively better in every single way. You don't even need consoles, because of emulators." I kid you not, every. single. time. And when you point out that this problematic attitude is prevalent in the PC community, people will just say "Well, that's only a small fraction of the PC community." I'm saying,_ it's not small enough_. They derail every. single. topic.
> 
> The PC gaming community takes everything wrong with the console wars and multiplies it by a thousand.


Yes and also those who takes prestige in listing all their computer components in signature like it'd be cool? Like I don't give a **** and it's not that they are listing it because they might work that stuff either.


----------



## Corrie

Izuku Midoriya said:


> YES.  I agree with this so much you don’t even know.  I tried to get into PC gaming in the past and it was SUCH a huge waste of time, effort, and money.  I have no idea why I spent so much time doing it, but I haven’t in awhile and I’m really glad I don’t anymore!


I agree. PC gamers always talk about how much better PC gaming is and how consoles suck blah blah. I got Steam to try it out and playing with a mouse and keyboard is so rough. I ended up buying a USB controller because I couldn't stand it. 

I heavily prefer console/handheld gaming. The only games I have on Steam are visual novels or very simple indie games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I believe that the COVID-related lockdown isn’t all about containing the virus. It’s more that it’s an election year. Had it happened in 2021 instead, we may have not supported a lockdown to contain the spread or have politicized it. They also wouldn’t take it as seriously if 2004 or 2012 were pandemic years as if 2020 was.

Don’t get me wrong. We should take it seriously, just like every other disease. But the fact that we haven’t done this before clearly shows what society has become.


----------



## CrestFallen

Mareep will forever be better than wooloo and I will take no criticism. Wooloo is still cute though, mareep is just cuter


----------



## Corrie

CrestFallen said:


> Mareep will forever be better than wooloo and I will take no criticism. Wooloo is still cute though, mareep is just cuter


I prefer Flaaffy if we're being honest.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I prefer Flaaffy if we're being honest.


I like ampharos the best but yeah wooloo is very overrated.


----------



## rianne

Streaming subscription services for music and other forms of media reinforce capitalist systems where ownership of such media gives the “power” back to businesses instead of individuals.


----------



## Alienfish

rianne said:


> Streaming subscription services for music and other forms of media reinforce capitalist systems where ownership of such media gives the “power” back to businesses instead of individuals.


yeah i hate the sub model in general unless it's for like, physical magazines/newspapers or stuff.

why i refuse to use spotify or other **** like it


----------



## rianne

sheilaa said:


> yeah i hate the sub model in general unless it's for like, physical magazines/newspapers or stuff.
> 
> why i refuse to use spotify or other **** like it


Right on. (Although I am biased since I’m part of the other side of that and create content for magazines and newspapers lol.) 

I genuinely cannot stand it when friends tell me to just use stuff like Spotify. I grew up owning VHS tapes, DVDs, game cartridges, CDs, etc. That tendency to want ownership of such things didn’t just go away because the streaming service business model is common/the current status quo.


----------



## Alienfish

rianne said:


> Right on. (Although I am biased since I’m part of the other side of that and create content for magazines and newspapers lol.)
> 
> I genuinely cannot stand it when friends tell me to just use stuff like Spotify. I grew up owning VHS tapes, DVDs, game cartridges, CDs, etc. That tendency to want ownership of such things didn’t just go away because the streaming service business model is common/the current status quo.


Well, I'm glad you agree anyways 

Yeah same, I collect vinyls, I have some CDs (though it's hard to find of the kinda music I like lol) and yeah I want to own my stuff. As I mentioned I'd rather support pirates who actually go out buy a vinyl ands rips it for people so they can directly download (from certain sites I can't mention but I never use torrents) rather than some billion dollar capitalist asshats.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Well, I'm glad you agree anyways
> 
> Yeah same, I collect vinyls, I have some CDs (though it's hard to find of the kinda music I like lol) and yeah I want to own my stuff. As I mentioned I'd rather support pirates who actually go out buy a vinyl ands rips it for people so they can directly download (from certain sites I can't mention but I never use torrents) rather than some billion dollar capitalist asshats.


For sure! I hate when people get mad when I download Youtube MP3s. Someone had to have bought the music from somewhere at some point to be able to post it. 

Not to mention, some artists actually upload their songs to Youtube (the actual song, not the music video with talking in it) so to me they clearly are okay with people downloading that song for free.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> For sure! I hate when people get mad when I download Youtube MP3s. Someone had to have bought the music from somewhere at some point to be able to post it.
> 
> Not to mention, some artists actually upload their songs to Youtube (the actual song, not the music video with talking in it) so to me they clearly are okay with people downloading that song for free.


Yeah or when people think using a non-torrent file share site...like they realize Spotify is as bad lol? Kinda feel sorry for those in this generation not knowing cd/vinyls like others do.

Yeah exactly or they are doing like free/pwyw if you can stuff also.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Yeah or when people think using a non-torrent file share site...like they realize Spotify is as bad lol? Kinda feel sorry for those in this generation not knowing cd/vinyls like others do.
> 
> Yeah exactly or they are doing like free/pwyw if you can stuff also.


What I'm curious about is how much money the artists get off Spotify anyway. People always talk about how it's "supporting" them. While I agree that obviously getting something for free isn't supporting them, how much are they REALLY getting from Spotify?


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> What I'm curious about is how much money the artists get off Spotify anyway. People always talk about how it's "supporting" them. While I agree that obviously getting something for free isn't supporting them, how much are they REALLY getting from Spotify?


Probably like, 1% or something equal **** sum of money. Honestly, I don't think it's supportive to basically allow multibillion companies own their music and that you only borrow it.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Probably like, 1% or something equal **** sum of money. Honestly, I don't think it's supportive to basically allow multibillion companies own their music and that you only borrow it.


Definitely. I don't know why people think that makes them better. It really isn't that much better. The real way is to buy CDs, vinyls, etc.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Definitely. I don't know why people think that makes them better. It really isn't that much better. The real way is to buy CDs, vinyls, etc.


Nope, unless you buy something directly from the artist or their label digitally then it's another thing cause then those companies won't take 99% of that sum. But yeah I 100% agree physical copies is the real deal.


----------



## eggie_

i think when trying to support an artist digitally bandcamp is one of the best sites you can use. they’ve been doing this thing on the first friday of every month where ALL of the money from buying an album/song/ etc goes _directly_ to the artist! so it’s been a great way to support indie artists and labels. i mean i really think it should be every friday, but this is waaayyy better than nothing!! link to how they usually pay artists.

and i totally agree with spotify. it’s great for discovering new music, but awful for supporting artists. i think artists only get like, fractions of a cent when someone streams their music. like every 3 streams of a song they get 1 cent lol. their stated payout range is .006 - .0084 cents per stream, and my guess is that this depends on how popular your music is. probably not great for indie artists.
napster is supposed to be pretty good though, apparently they pay artists the most out of any streaming service.

tl;dr - i agree that spotify is awful and services like napster and bandcamp are way better for supporting artists


----------



## Alolan_Apples

And now for a REALLY unpopular opinion...

I didn’t enjoy Animal Crossing: New Horizons very much. It was worth it for terraforming and outdoor scenery placement, but not for a lack of buildings, lack of Gracie themes, or how items aren’t the same as they used to.

I also miss Nook Stores that open for longer hours.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> And now for a REALLY unpopular opinion...
> 
> I didn’t enjoy Animal Crossing: New Horizons very much. It was worth it for terraforming and outdoor scenery placement, but not for a lack of buildings, lack of Gracie themes, or how items aren’t the same as they used to.
> 
> I also miss Nook Stores that open for longer hours.


I actually agree, also the fact that they had the guts to take $60 for a half-finished games just to basically "punish" TTers or whatevers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

sheilaa said:


> I actually agree, also the fact that they had the guts to take $60 for a half-finished games just to basically "punish" TTers or whatevers



And time traveling is how I normally played Animal Crossing for years. Also, what’s the point of removing Gracie items?


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> And time traveling is how I normally played Animal Crossing for years.


Yeah, same. I mean I don't play a lot of NH these days but I surely TT when needed.


----------



## Mikaiah

fortune cookies are delicious despite not being chinese nor healthy in any sense of either word.

the fortunes inside suck though.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> And time traveling is how I normally played Animal Crossing for years. Also, what’s the point of removing Gracie items?





sheilaa said:


> Yeah, same. I mean I don't play a lot of NH these days but I surely TT when needed.


 I couldn't imagine moving villagers houses and building/demolishing bridges/inclines a day at a time. I'd go crazy.


----------



## rianne

"I was just joking/it's a joke" is such a piss poor excuse for saying something bigoted or logically flawed.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I couldn't imagine moving villagers houses and building/demolishing bridges/inclines a day at a time. I'd go crazy.


Yeah same, I get the game is supposed to be "slow" and real-time etc. but yeah man agree.


----------



## Leela

I don't think this would be such an unpopular opinion here, but in society in general maybe. Or, maybe just people don't think about it.

Sports coverage in the news could be drastically reduced without issue. Sport takes up a large portion of most news programmes—time that could just as appropriately be spent talking about developments in film, music, fashion, literature, cooking or any other form of entertainment and lifestyle. This is especially true with public channels like BBC News, which should more accurately reflect the diversity in the population's pastimes. Instead, continuously throughout lockdown they've tried to pad out the already inflated sports section with whatever they can scrape together while no sport is happening. They already have a whole branch of their organisation to cover sports and it's not hard to find.


----------



## Alienfish

rianne said:


> "I was just joking/it's a joke" is such a piss poor excuse for saying something bigoted or logically flawed.


yeah or just adding it after literally everything rude things you say if the other person clearly didn't appreciate what you just said like.. bruh no


----------



## rianne

Someone's actual teeth > veneers

After seeing how veneers are. . .crafted, I suppose is the word to use. . .I wish I could unsee it. This isn't to say I'm including corrective, elective procedures for someone's teeth. Veneers aren't reversible btw. 

Other drawbacks can include:

Veneers are not a good choice if you have gum disease, weak teeth, or other issues
Veneers cost more than composite resin bonding
Veneers usually can’t be fixed if they chip or crack. People who grind their teeth may not be good candidates for porcelain veneers
Your natural teeth may become more sensitive to hot and cold temperatures
Veneers may not exactly match the color of your other teeth. If you plan on whitening your teeth, you need to do so beforehand
If a tooth with a veneer decays, you may need to replace it with a crown
*Source*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The biggest Pokémon controversy isn’t the Porygon episode. It’s the removal of Pokémon species. As time goes by, many facts change, which now includes what the biggest controversy of any media is.


----------



## Corrie

Halloween. It's fun to dress up and trick or treat when you were a kid but I don't get what the HUGE amount of hype is about. Everyone acts like it's THE BEST THING EVER OOOOH SPOOPY and I just don't get it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

rianne said:


> "I was just joking/it's a joke" is such a piss poor excuse for saying something bigoted or logically flawed.


It's just downright sad that this is considered an unpopular opinion. It really shouldn't be. 

Anyone who has been out of college/university for years shouldn't be surprised, judge, nor question graduates when we say that we have X amount in student debt. Yes, college tuition inflation is too real... we're not just being careless with money.


----------



## Zane

sheilaa said:


> yeah or just adding it after literally everything rude things you say if the other person clearly didn't appreciate what you just said like.. bruh no



OMG when someone tries to say “it was just a joke” after saying something rude/insensitive/etc it makes me angrier than whatever they said in the first place 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

Also idk if this is unpopular but I MISS THE GYROID EMOJIS!!!!


----------



## trashpedia

Corrie said:


> Halloween. It's fun to dress up and trick or treat when you were a kid but I don't get what the HUGE amount of hype is about. Everyone acts like it's THE BEST THING EVER OOOOH SPOOPY and I just don't get it.


Yeah tbh the only good thing about Halloween in my opinion is the weeks before it. It's nice to see the leaves change color and places becoming becoming festive with spooky decorations and stuff. The day itself isn't the most exciting thing, and it definitely isn't helping that Halloween is definitely going to change due to the COVID-19.


----------



## slzzpz

Chipotle (the restaurant) isn't good.


----------



## rianne

Children and babies shouldn't have social media accounts. There are predators on the internet, as I and others have experienced, who can take advantage and be disgusting.

Age limit restrictions are there for a reason. Go COPPA! (And TBT for complying with COPPA.)


----------



## Alienfish

slzzpz said:


> Chipotle isn't good


agree
and especially not as a crisps flavour, ew.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I think that today's technology is stupid. Yes, it's easier, but I miss the days where you could just flip open your phone and press actual buttons to text. Idk, just is more fun to me than having an instagram or tiktok acc.
Also, children-pre teens do _not_ need smartphones or smart devices. Especially smartphones. In my opinion, you're just being an irresponsible parent if you give your child in Kindergarten a smartphone. That's showing you don't really care.


----------



## slzzpz

sheilaa said:


> agree
> and especially not as a crisps flavour, ew.



lol well, I was referring to the restaurant. d:


----------



## Alienfish

slzzpz said:


> lol well, I was referring to the restaurant. d:


oh ahha well we dont have it in sweden iirc


----------



## Ananas Dragon

nvm


----------



## Corrie

Kawaii culture is cringe.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I always loved biology when l was in school!


----------



## Aurita

Mr_Persona said:


> I always loved biology when l was in school!


Is this an unpopular opinion ? o: bc I love biology


----------



## Mr_Persona

Aurita said:


> Is this an unpopular opinion ? o: bc I love biology


To me l see it as because many people hate school but love writing. I remember no one enjoyed biology and l was surprised.


----------



## Aurita

Mr_Persona said:


> To me l see it as because many people hate school but love writing. I remember no one enjoyed biology and l was surprised.


Ahhhh got it, I remember in school that science was “hard” so people disliked it :c but hey young students, science (esp biology heh) is cool and school just makes it a chore sometimes!


----------



## rianne

Corporate performative activism is severely harmful and gross. Like yes, you "support" LGBT+ rights, BLM, etc. but do you pay your employees a fair wage? Do you utilize child (see: slave) labor to produce your products?

Do better, man.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Aurita said:


> Ahhhh got it, I remember in school that science was “hard” so people disliked it :c but hey young students, science (esp biology heh) is cool and school just makes it a chore sometimes!


Yeah l guess. Even when going to next grade that got higher, science was always my favorite! Only hard part was for me is to remember some of the scientific words...which l don't remember which ones. Best part l liked all my teachers for my science classes l had, besides one because he had like no personality and made things go by slower. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Social media ruined activism, to be fair. These days it's basically young adults being passive-aggressive and being all ally-hating.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Mr_Persona said:


> I always loved biology when l was in school!


Did not know this was an unpopular opinion. :O Biology is so fascinating, and it's amazing how much we're still learning about the human body, nutrition, etc.

Insurance companies, utilities, and public services (e.g. transportation, postage) shouldn't be for-profit organizations. Excessive greed is the best, amirite.


----------



## Alienfish

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Insurance companies, utilities, and public services (e.g. transportation, postage) shouldn't be for-profit organizations. Excessive greed is the best, amirite.


I remember biology was my fave science subject since it didn't require engineer level maths lol.

But yeah, I agree. At least where I live they charge overly much for public transport then complain people don't pay and they lose money. LOL.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

sheilaa said:


> I remember biology was my fave science subject since it didn't require engineer level maths lol.


As someone who is taking physics this semester (my major, which is mostly biology and geography based, requires taking classes in this field for some reason) this pierced me straight through the heart 

I actually love long car drives. It’s a chance to put on a long playlist!


----------



## Corrie

Savage Love is such an annoying song. I wish it would stop playing on the radio already. 

While we're on the topic, I swear that Fresh Radio is the worst radio station of all time. They play the same 12 songs everyday on repeat and 11/12 of them suck real hard. My coworkers listen to it so I have my headphones in to help drown it out but I'm only allowed one headphone in so I can hear what's going on so I'm forced to hear those atrocious songs.


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s one that I know is extremely unpopular here, but Discord is bad and there needs to be better alternatives for it.


----------



## Corrie

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Here’s one that I know is extremely unpopular here, but Discord is bad and there needs to be better alternatives for it.


I thought I was the only one who wasn't a fan of Discord. 

I mean, it's better than Skype at least but it could be better.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I thought I was the only one who wasn't a fan of Discord.
> 
> I mean, it's better than Skype at least but it could be better.


Skype is like bottom tier scrap when it comes to DM stuff, but yeah I wish Discord could fix their block stuff, like if I block someone I don't want to see like LOOK AT THIS MESSAGE **** lol


----------



## MrMister5555

I think the Star Wars franchise is overrated. It's okay at best. There I said it.


----------



## mayortiffany

I don't like potato chips!

To me, the only redeeming thing about them is that they are a safe snack to bring for parties, since people tend to like them. But I just don't really care for the taste of them myself.

Why do they need to be so salty?


----------



## Dunquixote

1. I don’t like ice cream or cake
2. I don’t care about celebrity gossip
3. I love history


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Despicable Me/The minion movies are actually really great and fun to watch. It's sad that the hype has ruined them. I love them but whenever I see minion stuff I cringe on the inside. Which is every day because one of my neighbours has like a million minion things inside _and_ on their car


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think gender reveal parties are stupid and are just a lame excuse to have a party.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think gender reveal parties are stupid and are just a lame excuse to have a party.


I think baby showers are stupid too. You're having a baby like... what's the point? So all your friends and family can buy you baby stuff so you don't have to?

Edit: Imo, it's a way to make said friends and family feel guilty about having to buy you things.


----------



## rianne

Corrie said:


> I think baby showers are stupid too. You're having a baby like... what's the point? So all your friends and family can buy you baby stuff so you don't have to?
> 
> Edit: Imo, it's a way to make said friends and family feel guilty about having to buy you things.


Push presents are also really lame.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I have so many gripes about the phrase "the customer is always right." I can see the good that whoever coined the phrase had intended with respect to providing a positive customer experience. I don't know what happened over time, but some bad apples have just used this mentality as a reason for feeling entitled.


----------



## Alienfish

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I have so many gripes about the phrase "the customer is always right." I can see the good that whoever coined the phrase had intended with respect to providing a positive customer experience. I don't know what happened over time, but some bad apples have just used this mentality as a reason for feeling entitled.


As someone who have worked in a second hand store and I had to deal with that too much... Like why is it so hard to respect the store's rules?


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> As someone who have worked in a second hand store and I had to deal with that too much... Like why is it so hard to respect the store's rules?


My sister worked at Giant Tiger and the manager there would allow customers the break the rules, thus making the problem worse. You weren't allowed to take back underwear (which is obvious as to why) but this lady made a complete fool of herself, screaming and carrying on that the manager gave in. Way to let the customer know that they can get their way if they throw a hissyfit.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> My sister worked at Giant Tiger and the manager there would allow customers the break the rules, thus making the problem worse. You weren't allowed to take back underwear (which is obvious as to why) but this lady made a complete fool of herself, screaming and carrying on that the manager gave in. Way to let the customer know that they can get their way if they throw a hissyfit.


Yeah, we had people throw minor fits as well and it's like, it says here you can't do this and that and they always went on whining to the manager who sometimes let them slip like...no.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Corrie said:


> My sister worked at Giant Tiger and the manager there would allow customers the break the rules, thus making the problem worse. You weren't allowed to take back underwear (which is obvious as to why) but this lady made a complete fool of herself, screaming and carrying on that the manager gave in. Way to let the customer know that they can get their way if they throw a hissyfit.



Enablers of this type of behaviour definitely don't help. Gotta love it when grown adults act more like children than actual children do. What a world we live in.


----------



## PajamaCat

Corrie said:


> I think baby showers are stupid too. You're having a baby like... what's the point? So all your friends and family can buy you baby stuff so you don't have to?
> 
> Edit: Imo, it's a way to make said friends and family feel guilty about having to buy you things.


I think baby showers are fine if it's your first baby but nowadays people have them each time they're pregnant. It's like, you have 5 kids already. You don't need people to buy you anymore stuff. You already have it all.


----------



## BluebearL

Well I agree with the OP that January and February are the best months, that is summer over here and I get a little bit of time off from work around that time so it's pretty good times. I also live right near several beaches so I love it.

Other unpopular opinions:
-I prefer the British office over the American version (I am not British or American so it's not to do with bias, more just my taste in humour)
-Mac n cheese is revolting
-I don't like small dogs, bigger breeds ftw


----------



## Alienfish

- Spring and Fall/Autumn are the worst seasons where I live. I don't care about pretty colours it's basically cold as **** seasons, you don't know what to wear, sun is out but not warming you up..you only get cold sweats and think you're sick which is really awesome due to covid-19 too.
- Chili/pepper etc. are worst crisps flavours
- I don't like plain potato crisps unless I have a dip sauce with them
- Mario Kart 64 is best Mario kart. Wii is a close second.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

breakfast foods for breakfast are the worst. I'm talkin about when I go to the dining hall at 9am to get something to eat and all they have are scrambled eggs, biscuits, bacon, pancakes, etc. it's not that I hate those foods, I just really don't like to eat them for breakfast.

I like to eat stuff that one might eat for dinner, for breakfast. for instance, right now I would love to be able to go get some pasta and marinara sauce but I know that if I don't wait til at least 11am they'll only have those stupid breakfast foods.


tl;dr breakfast foods should be banned


----------



## Rabirin

Avocado is terrible lol. It also sucks in sushi.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> tl;dr breakfast foods should be banned


yes most of it are ew and i can't eat that much for breakfast either... :c


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't think we should really get into the habbit of making memes out of people's names. Like the whole "Karen" thing. There are... actually a lot of people out there named Karen. Same for naming devices after people I mean come on. I just feel so bad for these people who have to deal with the pokes and jabs because of stuff like this.


----------



## buny

xSuperMario64x said:


> breakfast foods for breakfast are the worst. I'm talkin about when I go to the dining hall at 9am to get something to eat and all they have are scrambled eggs, biscuits, bacon, pancakes, etc. it's not that I hate those foods, I just really don't like to eat them for breakfast.
> 
> I like to eat stuff that one might eat for dinner, for breakfast. for instance, right now I would love to be able to go get some pasta and marinara sauce but I know that if I don't wait til at least 11am they'll only have those stupid breakfast foods.
> 
> 
> tl;dr breakfast foods should be banned



 i totally get what you mean, but omg how is pasta breakfast? ToT 

not a serious question ofc everyone can eat what they want, just surprised!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Boomer, Karen, and Snowflake are disrespectful terms that are often (not always, but a lot of the time) used to undermine the opinions of others. Always be respectful!


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Boomer, Karen, and Snowflake are disrespectful terms that are often (not always, but a lot of the time) used to undermine the opinions of others. Always be respectful!


Boomer are definitely a bad term to use, what's the deal with undermining people over like, 25 or what it is? They probably have more experience than those 17 years old.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Boomer, Karen, and Snowflake are disrespectful terms that are often (not always, but a lot of the time) used to undermine the opinions of others. Always be respectful!



They also used the term “Millennial” to refer to anybody who has far-left values (like socialism and PC censorship). I’m a millennial, and I’m on the right wing (not going to be a liberal any time within my lifetime). I also read articles written by millennial columnists (which are also all conservative).


----------



## Katzenjammer

I love tarantulas and other arachnids along with most insects and creepy crawlies.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish

1990s is the worst (fashion/hair etc.) aesthetic and it's kinda fun seeing youngsters in it who obviously didn't have to live thru the real deal 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



Mezzanine said:


> I hate the obsession with food. Viewing eating as a hobby rather than a way to fuel your body is disgusting to me. Like, obviously I'm not shaming people for eating a snack or some dessert... but Mukbang Youtubers, nauseating food commercials shoved in your face everywhere you go, fast food establishments on every corner. We've normalized such a hedonistic way of eating and wonder why nearly all first world countries are obese.


Yeah especially the pregnant mukbangs like why would I wanna watch someone eat pickled cucumber and ice cream lol...But yeah considering what mukbangs was for originally I don't like the evolution either.


----------



## Leela

I don't like Grammarly but I really enjoy the adverts


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Mario 64 level “Snowman Lost His Head” from Cool, Cool Mountain is not a level. In order for it to be a level, it cannot be too hard to complete, no matter how well done it is. There are a lot of other levels or missions in the 3D Mario games that fail this test, therefore they are not levels. It’s also not a level if it’s too easy or not well-done.


----------



## buny

i don't like the expression "aesthetically pleasing"


----------



## trashpedia

This is really unpopular but I think people on social media, especially on Reddit or Twitter has an extremely skewed or exaggerated view of what life is really like in the US.

I get the US isn’t doing well rn and there’s so many things that can be improved but calm down, I’m not going to instantly die stepping on a school campus lmao

And I’m saying that as a minority/POC living in a *really* conservative state. I’m not saying that living here is the best because the quality of life could be so _much _better, but calm down lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Mario 64 level “Snowman Lost His Head” from Cool, Cool Mountain is not a level. In order for it to be a level, it cannot be too hard to complete, no matter how well done it is. There are a lot of other levels or missions in the 3D Mario games that fail this test, therefore they are not levels. It’s also not a level if it’s too easy or not well-done.


I’m going to say this here. I written this post out of frustration because of the situation at the time. Saying that a hard game is not a game for being hard sounds like what a spoiled brat would say. I should’ve thought before I posted. But then again, it was made back before game developers took programming more seriously, which explains why the game is broken.


trashpedia said:


> This is really unpopular but I think people on social media, especially on Reddit or Twitter has an extremely skewed or exaggerated view of what life is really like in the US.
> 
> I get the US isn’t doing well rn and there’s so many things that can be improved but calm down, I’m not going to instantly die stepping on a school campus lmao
> 
> And I’m saying that as a minority/POC living in a *really* conservative state. I’m not saying that living here is the best because the quality of life could be so _much _better, but calm down lol.


Honestly, the rise of social media is part of the reason why we are getting more and more divided. People these days are getting more extreme. Even I have been suffering this, yet I try not to air my extreme opinions because it’s going to start a flame war. I even stated in the OP not to say extreme opinions. I can’t break my own rule.


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> This is really unpopular but I think people on social media, especially on Reddit or Twitter has an extremely skewed or exaggerated view of what life is really like in the US.


Agree... And they have like, no perspective in writing their posts and communicating with others which is even worse.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Boomer are definitely a bad term to use, what's the deal with undermining people over like, 25 or what it is? They probably have more experience than those 17 years old.


Boomer isn't even valid anyway. The majority of the time, the "boomers" people mention are actually Gen Xers.


----------



## Mars Adept

Corrie said:


> Boomer isn't even valid anyway. The majority of the time, the "boomers" people mention are actually Gen Xers.



I don’t mind the term ‘boomer’ if it’s used correctly, but most of the time it’s not. A similar issue is that people seem to think young adults are ‘millennials’. Umm, guys, Gen Z is growing up faster than you think.


----------



## Corrie

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I don’t mind the term ‘boomer’ if it’s used correctly, but most of the time it’s not. A similar issue is that people seem to think young adults are ‘millennials’. Umm, guys, Gen Z is growing up faster than you think.


Yes! "Millennials are obsessed with tiktok and their phones, etc." While some are, yes, they're definitely mistaking gen Zs for Millennials.

Edit: I'm 26 and I'm on the "young" end of a Millennial.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Yes! "Millennials are obsessed with tiktok and their phones, etc." While some are, yes, they're definitely mistaking gen Zs for Millennials.
> 
> Edit: I'm 26 and I'm on the "young" end of a Millennial.



Wow! Whatever you said reminded me of how fast (or how much) time has passed. When I started learning about generations (inspired by that Buzzfeed article about Class of 2018), the youngest of Millennials were around 19-20, as everyone in their 20’s are Millennials. Now, not even the top half of the 20’s age group is all Millennials. Pretty soon, I’ll start seeing people born in 2000 being legally allowed into public casinos. I turned 21 back in early 2014 (even before I joined this site). It’s interesting to learn how fast 7 years is.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Yes! "Millennials are obsessed with tiktok and their phones, etc." While some are, yes, they're definitely mistaking gen Zs for Millennials.
> 
> Edit: I'm 26 and I'm on the "young" end of a Millennial.


Yeah I'm 28 turning 29 in a few months...and I'm definitely not a genZ'er -_-


----------



## Fye

sorry not sorry:

pets aren't your children. they're your friends, and your family sure, but not your children. I can get people calling their cat/dog/pet "baby" (I'll admit I do that every now and then) but I draw the line at calling them your child's sibling. Like why would you raise a little kid telling them that a dog is their brother/sister?? They're completely different species (and genus, family, order) and it just sounds wrong. That's insulting to both the child and the pet smh


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow! Whatever you said reminded me of how fast (or how much) time has passed. When I started learning about generations (inspired by that Buzzfeed article about Class of 2018), the youngest of Millennials were around 19-20, as everyone in their 20’s are Millennials. Now, not even the top half of the 20’s age group is all Millennials. Pretty soon, I’ll start seeing people born in 2000 being legally allowed into public casinos. I turned 21 back in early 2014 (even before I joined this site). It’s interesting to learn how fast 7 years is.



I feel that!

My coworker's kids are 2005 babies and I instantly pictured them as children, meanwhile they're grade 9s. Time moves by too fast!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Yeah I'm 28 turning 29 in a few months...and I'm definitely not a genZ'er -_-



I think people forget about Gen Xers and Gen Zs.
The unneeded "war" seems to be between Millennials and Baby Boomers. Meanwhile a good chunk of boomers are in old age homes off in lala land and millennials just want to buy a house and have kids before they're 40.


----------



## Dinosaurz

People should shut up about calling out people who don’t wear masks. Anytime I’m by myself I wear a mask but sometimes I have to go out with my mother who is hard of hearing, so I can’t wear a mask around her cause she wouldn’t understand anything (from me or other people who wear masks).


----------



## Uffe

Orchestral music in movies often sound the same. Strings are often suspended, sometimes arpeggiated, a choir that's chanting what I'm assuming is supposed to be Latin. I'm over it. It's gotten to the point where I'm more interested in a soundtrack with rock, hip hop, or some kind of electronically based genre. I'm not saying these are better, I'm just saying that orchestral music for movies has become monotonous.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinosaurz said:


> People should shut up about calling out people who don’t wear masks. Anytime I’m by myself I wear a mask but sometimes I have to go out with my mother who is hard of hearing, so I can’t wear a mask around her cause she wouldn’t understand anything (from me or other people who wear masks).


Yeah, also masks should originally be used for when you can't keep distance, not necessarily 100% of the time either. Plus so many can't even handle them correctly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t miss Super Mario Galaxy 2 when it wasn’t incorporated into 3D All Stars. I tried it and lost interest in it very early.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like the robo set in ACNL


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mr_Persona said:


> I like the robo set in ACNL


So did I. When I originally made the list of worst to best furniture series in ACNL, the Robo Series was at #2 of my favorites, but my preference for holiday themes has pushed it downwards among my list.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Alolan_Apples said:


> So did I. When I originally made the list of worst to best furniture series in ACNL, the Robo Series was at #2 of my favorites, but my preference for holiday themes has pushed it downwards among my list.


ah l see. I liked the set even more when l changed the set to red n black


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Disney+ is overrated and a waste of money.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't like how competitive gaming is becoming a big focus for a lot of online games now. Developers can't satisfy both the casual players AND competitive players. That is why Overwatch is struggling. Another example is Splatoon 2 locking all the other modes to ranked and you can't play them unranked unless you do League matches with a friend which is still technically ranked in its own category. Same for Smash Ultimate where you are forced to do ranked in random matches unless you fancy waiting in long lines for Arena matches hoping the host doesn't leave. I've got quite a few examples, but those stick out to me a lot. I prioritize the fun of the game over everything else. It's just not fun stressing yourself out worrying about your rank in my opinion.


----------



## Corrie

PC white cheddar is way better than actual KD brand.


----------



## Mercedes

I think the us election is rigged


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like how competitive gaming is becoming a big focus for a lot of online games now. Developers can't satisfy both the casual players AND competitive players. That is why Overwatch is struggling. Another example is Splatoon 2 locking all the other modes to ranked and you can't play them unranked unless you do League matches with a friend which is still technically ranked in its own category. Same for Smash Ultimate where you are forced to do ranked in random matches unless you fancy waiting in long lines for Arena matches hoping the host doesn't leave. I've got quite a few examples, but those stick out to me a lot. I prioritize the fun of the game over everything else. It's just not fun stressing yourself out worrying about your rank in my opinion.


Yeah I'm not competitive at all and I hate ranked system, as for Splatoon 2 I don't even care for ranked much and even less league. I want to play for fun with friends or randoms but yeah I feel it's too much and also causes smurf accounts to be even bigger issues.


----------



## Corrie

Mercedes said:


> I think the us election is rigged


I'd argue this is plain fact lol


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Mercedes said:


> I think the us election is rigged



Sometimes it's hard to tell. Both sides will say the election is rigged when their party doesn't win. They're like children.


----------



## trashpedia

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like how competitive gaming is becoming a big focus for a lot of online games now. Developers can't satisfy both the casual players AND competitive players. That is why Overwatch is struggling. Another example is Splatoon 2 locking all the other modes to ranked and you can't play them unranked unless you do League matches with a friend which is still technically ranked in its own category. Same for Smash Ultimate where you are forced to do ranked in random matches unless you fancy waiting in long lines for Arena matches hoping the host doesn't leave. I've got quite a few examples, but those stick out to me a lot. I prioritize the fun of the game over everything else. It's just not fun stressing yourself out worrying about your rank in my opinion.





sheilaa said:


> Yeah I'm not competitive at all and I hate ranked system, as for Splatoon 2 I don't even care for ranked much and even less league. I want to play for fun with friends or randoms but yeah I feel it's too much and also causes smurf accounts to be even bigger issues.



Yeah hypercompetitiveness isn't my thing when it comes to video games and I _hate_ how it ruined League of Legends and it's community. I've heard that it's so much harder to make art/animations or any sort of original content now because the only thing the League community cares about is ranks and esports. It also doesn't help that Riot is sorta endorsing and encouraging this sort of behavior as well, which is why so many of the original content creators moved on because it's just so *_competitive_*. 

Stuff like that is the reason why I end to avoid PvP games in general because once it starts becoming serious, the fun is all sucked up and it's no longer about having fun. It's all about winning and _never_ about the experience overall.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mark Brendanawicz from Parks and Rec was a good character. I like that he was just a normal, plain dude

Andy from the Office was absolutely obnoxious and I am glad they nuked his character


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> Yeah hypercompetitiveness isn't my thing when it comes to video games and I _hate_ how it ruined League of Legends and it's community. I've heard that it's so much harder to make art/animations or any sort of original content now because the only thing the League community cares about is ranks and esports. It also doesn't help that Riot is sorta endorsing and encouraging this sort of behavior as well, which is why so many of the original content creators moved on because it's just so *_competitive_*.
> 
> Stuff like that is the reason why I end to avoid PvP games in general because once it starts becoming serious, the fun is all sucked up and it's no longer about having fun. It's all about winning and _never_ about the experience overall.


Yeah I used to play LoL until about 6 years ago or something I think before it went haywire. I had fun playing with friends and my cousin but after that it just got too much ranked/esports behavior in general and basically killed the fun and casual about it... And it definitely ticked me off from ever going back into it.


----------



## Mercedes

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Sometimes it's hard to tell. Both sides will say the election is rigged when their party doesn't win. They're like children.


No I literally don’t understand how Hillary Hillary had over 60% of the votes back then and Trump still won


----------



## Alienfish

Mercedes said:


> No I literally don’t understand how Hillary Hillary had over 60% of the votes back then and Trump still won


It's based on the voting system(electoral crap) and not who's got the most votes so yeah that's why. Also why Al Gore also lost before iirc.


----------



## Mercedes

sheilaa said:


> It's based on the voting system(electoral crap) and not who's got the most votes so yeah that's why. Also why Al Gore also lost before iirc.


Oof well. See I live in the usa and didn’t even know that at 19 y/o rip me


----------



## Alienfish

Mercedes said:


> Oof well. See I live in the usa and didn’t even know that at 19 y/o rip me


Yeah, I live in Sweden and we got taught that and they explain it on the news here also I suppose. But yeah it's definitely a crappy one.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Mercedes said:


> No I literally don’t understand how Hillary Hillary had over 60% of the votes back then and Trump still won




	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I live in Sweden and we got taught that and they explain it on the news here also I suppose. But yeah it's definitely a crappy one.



If we went by the popular vote, the big cities would _always_ outvote the rest of the state's voice. And most big cities are liberal. We'd be socialist in no time. lol


----------



## Mercedes

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> If we went by the popular vote, the big cities would _always_ outvote the rest of the state's voice. And most big cities are liberal. We'd be socialist in no time. lol


True I don’t want to live in a socialist country


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> If we went by the popular vote, the big cities would _always_ outvote the rest of the state's voice. And most big cities are liberal. We'd be socialist in no time. lol


would that be bad necessarily lol


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> Yeah hypercompetitiveness isn't my thing when it comes to video games and I _hate_ how it ruined League of Legends and it's community. I've heard that it's so much harder to make art/animations or any sort of original content now because the only thing the League community cares about is ranks and esports. It also doesn't help that Riot is sorta endorsing and encouraging this sort of behavior as well, which is why so many of the original content creators moved on because it's just so *_competitive_*.
> 
> Stuff like that is the reason why I end to avoid PvP games in general because once it starts becoming serious, the fun is all sucked up and it's no longer about having fun. It's all about winning and _never_ about the experience overall.


I feel like a lot of people take video games too seriously, as if it's their only identity. It's like those kids in gym class that took a grade 7 game of basketball like it was an official game or something. I remember when video games were just considered a past time, something to do for fun. 
I recently picked up Pokemon Let's Go Eevee because all I wanted was another game to just sit down for an hour, play and then turn it off and continue with my life. I work full time, all I want is an easy game to just pick up and play. None of this hour grinding crap or "I have to win" mentality. If that's somebody's source of fun, then that's totally fine but it's not mine. I don't want to have to grind and play for 100 hours to actually be able to play properly. I want to play video games to lay back and have fun, what's the crime in that?


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I feel like a lot of people take video games too seriously, as if it's their only identity. It's like those kids in gym class that took a grade 7 game of basketball like it was an official game or something. I remember when video games were just considered a past time, something to do for fun.
> I recently picked up Pokemon Let's Go Eevee because all I wanted was another game to just sit down for an hour, play and then turn it off and continue with my life. I work full time, all I want is an easy game to just pick up and play. None of this hour grinding crap or "I have to win" mentality. If that's somebody's source of fun, then that's totally fine but it's not mine. I don't want to have to grind and play for 100 hours to actually be able to play properly. I want to play video games to lay back and have fun, what's the crime in that?


Agree. I also hate that Pokémon is/was so competitive to some point and that they made US/UM so you needed perfect pokemon of high level in the end basically or traded level 100's for elite four that did as they please..like i used to play pokemon for fun and collecting not to hypertrain them to steroids lol... (like yeah it's been existing forever but at least games were never that annoying to play and u could play as u wanted).


----------



## LadyDestani

I actually like Scrappy Doo. I can see why some people would find him annoying or over the top, but I think he's cute.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

LadyDestani said:


> I actually like Scrappy Doo. I can see why some people would find him annoying or over the top, but I think he's cute.



I find it kind of ironic his name is "Scrappy" and he was scrapped from the series. It's like they knew...


----------



## tumut

Violence is the answer in certain scenarios. Like i think we should arm and organize protesters into militias.


----------



## Plume

I know that it's polite to use them, but I think that sometimes spoilers can be overused. I don't want to click a spoiler within a spoiler within a spoiler. It's more work, especially if the reason I'm in the thread is to view images anyway. ; ;


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

sheilaa said:


> would that be bad necessarily lol



Well, you know, I'd hate for my government to give me bread crum rations and take all my rights away. 

Unpopular opinion right there in some states!


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Well, you know, I'd hate for my government to give me bread crum rations and take all my rights away.
> 
> Unpopular opinion right there in some states!


cause that's totally the basic idea of it also


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

sheilaa said:


> cause that's totally the basic idea of it also



The basic idea is better explained by this. Great video, too.

New unpopular opinion on my end- The Hunger Games was filled with tropes and I thought it was boring.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

k e r f u f f l e said:


> New unpopular opinion on my end- The Hunger Games was filled with tropes and I thought it was boring.


While I like the Hunger Games, I do remember being able to sum up the plot of the first movie in Hallmark movie terms. I don’t remember the full description but I do remember describing the titular game as a trip of a lifetime


----------



## Sheep Villager

Twilight Princess Zelda is the best Zelda design out of all of them. 
The dress is gorgeous and brown hair really suits her. I also prefer the Twilight Princess art style in general.

Also...

I don't like Breath of the Wild Zelda. You may bring out your pitchforks now.​


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> The basic idea is better explained by this. Great video, too.
> 
> New unpopular opinion on my end- The Hunger Games was filled with tropes and I thought it was boring.


you realize that is basically an extreme form of like, marxism/communism version that is basically totalitarian rather than like, basing it off the good parts lol... it's basically like those marxist-leninism from the 70s which kind of did (not) work ..

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> Twilight Princess Zelda is the best Zelda design out of all of them.
> The dress is gorgeous and brown hair really suits her. I also prefer the Twilight Princess art style in general.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I don't like Breath of the Wild Zelda. You may bring out your pitchforks now.​


agree, botw is too ...minimalism cool/blue looks.. nah. i agree.


----------



## Corrie

Rouge the Bat, Amy Rose and Shadow the Hedgehog's new voices are horrible.


----------



## Tessie

i hate sarcastic people. it aint funny, edgy, cool, or clever but highly annoying, rude, and passive aggressive. ill avoid you if you even try to play sarcasm with me, gross.


----------



## Alienfish

I honestly don't get why SpongeBob is so hyped and memes everywhere. Sure everyone and their mom watched it as a kid but I never got any deep in it (no sheila is not from there though it's a cool character lol). I mean sure they aired a Swedish dub which might or might not have ruined it but I never put too much time into it either. Watched maybe a couple of OG non-dubbed episodes but yeah, lol.


----------



## Midoriya

Tessie said:


> i hate sarcastic people. it aint funny, edgy, cool, or clever but highly annoying, rude, and passive aggressive. ill avoid you if you even try to play sarcasm with me, gross.



Yes, finally someone else who doesn’t like sarcastic people.  I thought I was the only one.  On my end though it’s mainly because I have Aspergers/ASD and don’t understand it sometimes.  It’s still very annoying even when I do understand it though.  I’m not saying someone has to be serious with me all the time, but I don‘t like sarcastic responses.


----------



## Alienfish

Midoriya said:


> Yes, finally someone else who doesn’t like sarcastic people.  I thought I was the only one.  On my end though it’s mainly because I have Aspergers/ASD and don’t understand it sometimes.  It’s still very annoying even when I do understand it though.  I’m not saying someone has to be serious with me all the time, but I don‘t like sarcastic responses.


Some people can handle it, but yeah I agree most sarcasm are basically self-absorption or just anti-jokes and people always keep adding "omg i was just kidding" when half of the time they weren't.


----------



## eggie_

i can be pretty sarcastic sometimes  but also, its not like... my whole personality. i like to think i know when to tone it down, bc i know some people just arent fans of that kind of humor and thats like totally okay!! i only really get sarcastic with people who i know have dry senses of humor too haha, its just all about feeling out the humor someone else likes tbh
and also i apologize if a joke i make ever offends someone. totally agree that sarcasm can be used as an excuse to be offensive, and that is NOT okay


----------



## Mars Adept

Green Greens is an annoying song.


----------



## Alienfish

eggie_ said:


> i can be pretty sarcastic sometimes  but also, its not like... my whole personality. i like to think i know when to tone it down, bc i know some people just arent fans of that kind of humor and thats like totally okay!! i only really get sarcastic with people who i know have dry senses of humor too haha, its just all about feeling out the humor someone else likes tbh
> and also i apologize if a joke i make ever offends someone. totally agree that sarcasm can be used as an excuse to be offensive, and that is NOT okay


Yeah, I think it's fun if people know what they are actually saying and having humor, it's not as fun when they are self-absorbed and basically anti everything


----------



## Neb

Story focused video games like light novels and JRPGs should have summaries. It’s so easy to drop a game for a few weeks and then forget everything that’s happened.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Green Greens is an annoying song.


Add on top of that Gourmet Race is Uber overrated and both of them need a break from being remixed into every main game


----------



## tumut

I would eat cat meat/dog meat. Maybe they're tasty.


----------



## Sheep Villager

tumut said:


> I would eat cat meat/dog meat. Maybe they're tasty.



I think you just won this thread.​


----------



## ecstasy

tumut said:


> I would eat cat meat/dog meat. Maybe they're tasty.


excuse me *what*

ok you are not welcome into or near my home, I'm not letting any of my 7 cats get eaten


----------



## Corrie

Picking out furniture is way more fun in AC than it is irl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Of all MLB teams remaining in the postseason, the Marlins deserve to win the World Series this year the most.


----------



## saucySheep

dogs... are very annoying beings


----------



## Corrie

saucySheep said:


> dogs... are very annoying beings


I heavily dislike dogs. I don't get the love for them tbh. They smell, are loud all the time and their fur always feels dirty. They keep you chained down because you can't keep them locked inside for too long so you have to bug someone else to watch them or pay a kennel. Plus not many rentals want/accept them. Like...no thanks.


----------



## saucySheep

Corrie said:


> I heavily dislike dogs. I don't get the love for them tbh. They smell, are loud all the time and their fur always feels dirty. They keep you chained down because you can't keep them locked inside for too long so you have to bug someone else to watch them or pay a kennel. Plus not many rentals want/accept them. Like...no thanks.


i have 2, they like to roll in dead animals and lick their booty and then lick my mouth : ) what a wonderful pet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Corrie said:


> I heavily dislike dogs. I don't get the love for them tbh. They smell, are loud all the time and their fur always feels dirty. They keep you chained down because you can't keep them locked inside for too long so you have to bug someone else to watch them or pay a kennel. Plus not many rentals want/accept them. Like...no thanks.


I have a dachshund that I love very much but I admit he is very smelly. My mom keeps telling me that cats are much worse in terms of kitty litter, however. While that doesn’t really deter me from wanting one eventually I would like to know how those who do own cats cope with that so I am prepared.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I prefer cats over dogs
Don't get me wrong I love dogs, especially my dog
but in my opinion cats are so much more goofy and lovable and adorable and ugh I want one lol


----------



## trashpedia

Sheep Villager said:


> Twilight Princess Zelda is the best Zelda design out of all of them.
> The dress is gorgeous and brown hair really suits her. I also prefer the Twilight Princess art style in general.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I don't like Breath of the Wild Zelda. You may bring out your pitchforks now.​


I got BoTW and tbh I can never finish the game due to how overwhelming and super open it is. I played it for a few hours and put it down because I seriously have no idea where to go or do >.> I like open games like the Sims, Skyrim, and Animal Crossing but there's something about BoTW that find really difficult to get into imo. 



eggie_ said:


> i can be pretty sarcastic sometimes  but also, its not like... my whole personality. i like to think i know when to tone it down, bc i know some people just arent fans of that kind of humor and thats like totally okay!! i only really get sarcastic with people who i know have dry senses of humor too haha, its just all about feeling out the humor someone else likes tbh
> and also i apologize if a joke i make ever offends someone. totally agree that sarcasm can be used as an excuse to be offensive, and that is NOT okay


I feel like sarcasm and dark humor kinda go hand-in-hand in a sense that both are really about timing, knowing your audience, and the general vibe of an environment. I feel like people who tend to be overly sarcastic or use "iTs DaRk HuMoR" super annoying in general, and it's even more difficult to pull off online since you can't always read people's tone online.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish

Mezzanine said:


> Social media and the internet were a mistake


social media for sure.. or at least they shoulda put a higher age limit on it.

also i actually like that the sheep in NH wearing actual shirts rather than scarves


----------



## Corrie

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have a dachshund that I love very much but I admit he is very smelly. My mom keeps telling me that cats are much worse in terms of kitty litter, however. While that doesn’t really deter me from wanting one eventually I would like to know how those who do own cats cope with that so I am prepared.


Keep the litter clean, that's it lol. Otherwise it doesn't smell, at least our cat's doesn't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Corrie said:


> Keep the litter clean, that's it lol. Otherwise it doesn't smell, at least our cat's doesn't.


That’s what I thought. My mom just keeps warning me about it lol


----------



## Mars Adept

New Leaf is a far better game than New Horizons, even if you don’t count the Welcome amiibo update.


----------



## Corrie

Your Local Wild Child said:


> That’s what I thought. My mom just keeps warning me about it lol


Maybe she had a bad experience? I know with our cat, if she has a really bad dump, we have to clean it immediately or else it's disgusting lol but those don't happen too often. Usually they're just chill. Burying it under the litter helps too. We usually do once a day clean but it all depends on how often your cat goes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Corrie said:


> Maybe she had a bad experience? I know with our cat, if she has a really bad dump, we have to clean it immediately or else it's disgusting lol but those don't happen too often. Usually they're just chill. Burying it under the litter helps too. We usually do once a day clean but it all depends on how often your cat goes.


I know my mom didn’t but my grandma on my dad’s side did (it trickled down to him) which means my dad has a bit of a bias away from them. IDK why my mom keeps bringing it up. 

My sister is badly allergic to cats (she loves looking at them though) so it’s a moot point at this moment anyways.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## trashpedia

Mezzanine said:


> Social media and the internet were a mistake


I recently just disabled my Instagram account today because I reached my limit when I saw a post of one of my friends hanging out with a toxic ex-friend of mine.......Also this same friend continues to talk to this person daily.........

Social media really can be toxic. Heck, I think Twitter is going to be Tumblr 2.0 but _much *much*_ worse.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish

Mezzanine said:


> Most, if not all, social media age limits are 13, the only problem is it takes 0 effort to bypass and kids DO bypass it.
> The fact we just dump children on the internet into the same spaces where adults are and cross our fingers they don't encounter anything horrible is pure lunacy.
> The only real solution would be to require birth certificate verification, but social media already horribly invades your privacy and I wouldn't trust them with anything of that caliber


Yeah, you should definitely require social security/personal number if anything but yeah a lot doesn't care about that either cause sensitive info and people can sell it etc.  so yeah sadly.

I just think you should not expose like 4 year olds to tiktok, instagram etc. and don't let them touch **** until they actually are 13 in real life. parents are way too sloppy an you shouldn't give them phones when they are 3. if you need to reach them when they are older there are non-smart phones that work as good.


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> I recently just disabled my Instagram account today because I reached my limit when I saw a post of one of my friends hanging out with a toxic ex-friend of mine.......Also this same friend continues to talk to this person daily.........
> 
> Social media really can be toxic. Heck, I think Twitter is going to be Tumblr 2.0 but _much *much*_ worse.


I think that Twitter is far worse than Tumblr right now and that's saying something.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I think that Twitter is far worse than Tumblr right now and that's saying something.


No social media network is better than The Bell Tree. Even GameFAQs is better than these larger social media networks.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> No social media network is better than The Bell Tree. Even GameFAQs is better than these larger social media networks.


The Bell Tree is the most positive community I've seen. It's awesome! 

I miss the fansite days where everyone had a website they created to share their love of whatever series they liked. Doing it via social media just isn't the same. I was part of the Pokemon one back in the day and I don't know, the attitude back then seemed less... aggressive than today? Everyone seems to be at each other's throats. There are loads of nice people nowadays, don't get me wrong, and back then there were a fair share of bad people too. I just feel like there's more negativity and harshness these days. People attack people over the silliest things.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Corrie said:


> I think that Twitter is far worse than Tumblr right now and that's saying something.



As someone who's tried quite a few social media platforms and quickly dropped them, I can second this.


----------



## tumut

Dragon Quest>Final Fantasy. Consistency is key


Spoiler


----------



## trashpedia

Corrie said:


> The Bell Tree is the most positive community I've seen. It's awesome!
> 
> I miss the fansite days where everyone had a website they created to share their love of whatever series they liked. Doing it via social media just isn't the same. I was part of the Pokemon one back in the day and I don't know, the attitude back then seemed less... aggressive than today? Everyone seems to be at each other's throats. There are loads of nice people nowadays, don't get me wrong, and back then there were a fair share of bad people too. I just feel like there's more negativity and harshness these days. People attack people over the silliest things.


Omg that reminded me of Neocities, which is a revival of Geocities. I used to use it a crapton a couple months ago but I’ve been too lazy to update my website lmaoooo

Same thing for Dreamwidth. I have a blog on there but I rarely use it nowadays due to laziness.

Just be aware that the communities on those two sites are super tiny and it’s extremely hard to be noticed on Dreamwidth though.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> The Bell Tree is the most positive community I've seen. It's awesome!
> 
> I miss the fansite days where everyone had a website they created to share their love of whatever series they liked. Doing it via social media just isn't the same. I was part of the Pokemon one back in the day and I don't know, the attitude back then seemed less... aggressive than today? Everyone seems to be at each other's throats. There are loads of nice people nowadays, don't get me wrong, and back then there were a fair share of bad people too. I just feel like there's more negativity and harshness these days. People attack people over the silliest things.


Oh yeah, especially those blogs for japanese music that I used to follow in the mid-late 2000s or just spaces for people who liked certain idols and stuff. But yeah social media aside from like some Japanese former and current idols are just.. lol show off the best you can and make people jelly and show pointless ****. can i go back lol


----------



## rianne

"Flex" culture is so cringey. There's nothing admirable about spending money to impress people; can saving money be ""trendy"" again?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

• Prince was a mediocre "artist", and his music makes me feel ill.

• Sports are just absolutely boring (to watch, at least. In other words, I'd very much rather physically play them myself than watch a bunch of grown men get paid to play with a ball).

• Rainy days are better than sunny days.

• Led Zeppelin also stinks.

• Nothing else comes to mind at the present moment.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I seem to like "little kids shows" more than your typical Anime or Stranger Things... etc.
(if you can't tell i have an unhealthy Disney channel obsession lol)

Anyways, I think that the shows I am into are _far more superior_ than what you see most people watch.


----------



## Manah

I hate the smell of lavender.


----------



## Alienfish

Manah said:


> I hate the smell of lavender.


Same, it's way too chemical to be able to smell good.

Honestly I hate a lot of "fresh" smells because I get allergic and I don't see the point, just like, open the windows or spray something lighter.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think college students should dress more professionally when attending class. I’m getting tired of this sporty look (i.e. leggings as pants with a t-shirt, oversized t-shirt with short shorts (not the denim kind, but what’s more associated with sports)). Remember when I criticized leggings as pants? I’m targeting an even bigger picture.

I tend to wear comfy clothing too, but only for bed, not as casual wear for professions or shopping.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think college students should dress more professionally when attending class. I’m getting tired of this sporty look (i.e. leggings as pants with a t-shirt, oversized t-shirt with short shorts (not the denim kind, but what’s more associated with sports)). Remember when I criticized leggings as pants? I’m targeting an even bigger picture.
> 
> I tend to wear comfy clothing too, but only for bed, not as casual wear for professions or shopping.


Yeah that or hoodies with legging/baggy pants is pretty awful. Like one can wear it if one wants but I'd rather dress up in an expensive dress than that. And yep leggings are like #1 no-no on my list.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

sheilaa said:


> Yeah that or hoodies with legging/baggy pants is pretty awful. Like one can wear it if one wants but I'd rather dress up in an expensive dress than that. And yep leggings are like #1 no-no on my list.


I don’t wear leggings because I’m a male. And when I do make female characters, I don’t even make them wear leggings (even when leggings as pants isn’t optional in games).

Pokémon Sword/Shield brought attention to an even worse fashion - shorts under skirts. Not that it’s a problem, but the problem in Pokémon Sword is that the skirt options are way too short (even shorter than the shorter skirt options in Pokémon Sun/Moon) and that they contain shorts that are slightly longer than the skirts.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t wear leggings because I’m a male. And when I do make female characters, I don’t even make them wear leggings (even when leggings as pants isn’t optional in games).


Uh, wow I just agreed to your post lol? Yeah I wouldn't wear them regardless what I am. Sadly I have to wear them in splatoon 2 because most pants look really bad as is lol, though they look more like sports pants.


----------



## tumut

Vodka is hella nasty, so is fireball. Y'all drinking battery acid.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t wear leggings because I’m a male. And when I do make female characters, I don’t even make them wear leggings (even when leggings as pants isn’t optional in games).
> 
> Pokémon Sword/Shield brought attention to an even worse fashion - shorts under skirts. Not that it’s a problem, but the problem in Pokémon Sword is that the skirt options are way too short (even shorter than the shorter skirt options in Pokémon Sun/Moon) and that they contain shorts that are slightly longer than the skirts.


Some Pokemon characters have a questionable fashion sense. Like Brendon's pants pants. What even is that? lol. And Dawn's uggs with shorts. Girl, is it summer or winter? Choose.


----------



## Neb

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think college students should dress more professionally when attending class. I’m getting tired of this sporty look (i.e. leggings as pants with a t-shirt, oversized t-shirt with short shorts (not the denim kind, but what’s more associated with sports)). Remember when I criticized leggings as pants? I’m targeting an even bigger picture.
> 
> I tend to wear comfy clothing too, but only for bed, not as casual wear for professions or shopping.


Couldn’t agree more. Everyone in my old high school dressed that way. It kinda made me wish we had uniforms.


----------



## deirdresgf

here goes, please dont attack me :')
-pokemon x and y & pokemon oras were kinda underrated.. i never really see anyone talking about them?? (then again, i'm not as huge of a pokemon fan as i used to be)
-the wild world/city folk is the best ac theme song (i do love the new leaf one so much though!!)
-i don't.. understand why people love corn. then again, my tastebuds are kinda messed up baha
-i don't understand people bragging about disliking popular characters like raymond..
-i think that lunala and xerneas are the best legendary pokemon ngl
-yo kai watch should be more popular in america, and people should stop assuming it's a pokemon ripoff (trust me, it's not..)
-i didn't like kid icarus uprising that much.. it was pretty, but the controls were too clonky for me. (palutena is my wife btw)
-tomodachi life is literally one of my favorite games ever :')

ok that's it, once again PLeaSe dont attack me :"))


----------



## tumut

deirdresgf said:


> here goes, please dont attack me :')
> -pokemon x and y & pokemon oras were kinda underrated.. i never really see anyone talking about them?? (then again, i'm not as huge of a pokemon fan as i used to be)
> -the wild world/city folk is the best ac theme song (i do love the new leaf one so much though!!)
> -anime kinda bores me... (with acceptions of studio ghibli and little witch academia)
> -i don't.. understand why people love corn. then again, my tastebuds are kinda messed up baha
> -i don't understand people bragging about disliking popular characters like raymond..
> -i think that lunala and xerneas are the best legendary pokemon ngl
> -yo kai watch should be more popular in america, and people should stop assuming it's a pokemon ripoff (trust me, it's not..)
> -i didn't like kid icarus uprising that much.. it was pretty, but the controls were too clonky for me. (palutena is my wife btw)
> -tomodachi life is literally one of my favorite games ever :')
> 
> ok that's it, once again PLeaSe dont attack me :"))


Yo-kai Watch SLAPS. 


Its a lot easier to collect and raise a ton of different yokai, and the exploration and side quests make the game really addictive. Its a really weird game and definitely has its corny moments but its still a ton of fun.


----------



## deirdresgf

tumut said:


> Yo-kai Watch SLAPS.
> 
> 
> Its a lot easier to collect and raise a ton of different yokai, and the exploration and side quests make the game really addictive. Its a really weird game and definitely has its corny moments but its still a ton of fun.


AHHH finally someone else agrees.. it's such a good game series and i have played 1-3 and completed all of them! i wish people appreciated it more :"( sometimes it keeps me up at night thinking about it KSKJD


----------



## Hypno KK

Corrie said:


> And Dawn's uggs with shorts.



This is the bane of my existence! By this point I just try to ignore the horrible fashion sense in the Pokemon world tbh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Not trying to be a hater since I think the concept for both Fall Guys and Among Us is very creative and I'd like to play the games as well. However, I think it's a really unhealthy thing society does when ONLY trending game(s) show up everywhere on social media and talked about instead of more variety. Eventually people are going to probably talk crap about both games because they got tired of seeing it or it's "cringey" for liking them because a younger audience overwhelmingly starts playing them. It's a repetitive pattern that gets old. Spice up the topics and let people enjoy the game if they're into it at the same time.


----------



## Alienfish

Hypno KK said:


> This is the bane of my existence! By this point I just try to ignore the horrible fashion sense in the Pokemon world tbh.


Yeah, and all these ugly hats and caps, like were they sponsored by McD or something, why weird ass headgear?! At least you could change in later games but wmh lol.


----------



## hamster

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think college students should dress more professionally when attending class. I’m getting tired of this sporty look (i.e. leggings as pants with a t-shirt, oversized t-shirt with short shorts (not the denim kind, but what’s more associated with sports)). Remember when I criticized leggings as pants? I’m targeting an even bigger picture.


lol what do you expect people to go to college looking like theyre going to prom every day

i like cold pizza Lol


----------



## Alienfish

Also not only on leggings, but those pegleg slim fit pants in general that you can hardly pull over your foot and it's look like you have a giant diaper around your thigh area. Unless you actually need to wear a diaper please don't wear them.


----------



## trashpedia

"Egirl" isn't an insult. Please stop throwing the word around as if it's a bad thing cuz it isn't. :^))))))))

Also again, I'm just super tired of how anything that is "girly" or popular with girls is deeply hated and frowned upon. I'm tired of this trope oml.


----------



## tumut

trashpedia said:


> "Egirl" isn't an insult. Please stop throwing the word around as if it's a bad thing cuz it isn't. :^))))))))


Yeah when I first heard the word "simp" I honestly thought it was incel lingo. If someones a "twitch thot" thats fine, they clearly have a market and theyre free to do what they want. I swear sweaty gamer men just hate seeing women succeed

The only concern I have with it is how young some of the girls are, I think someone should be at least 21 before they put themselves out there in any kind of suggestive or explicit way


----------



## Corrie

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not trying to be a hater since I think the concept for both Fall Guys and Among Us is very creative and I'd like to play the games as well. However, I think it's a really unhealthy thing society does when ONLY trending game(s) show up everywhere on social media and talked about instead of more variety. Eventually people are going to probably talk crap about both games because they got tired of seeing it or it's "cringey" for liking them because a younger audience overwhelmingly starts playing them. It's a repetitive pattern that gets old. Spice up the topics and let people enjoy the game if they're into it at the same time.


I fully agree. I hate it because sometimes the games are actually really good but I get a sour taste in my mouth due to overhearing about it that I don't give it a chance. Then when its popularity fades, I usually look into it if interested and try it out. Due to this, I usually get behind on getting into a game that everyone's already moved on from. This has happened with Let's Go Eevee and Undertale so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I fully agree. I hate it because sometimes the games are actually really good but I get a sour taste in my mouth due to overhearing about it that I don't give it a chance. Then when its popularity fades, I usually look into it if interested and try it out. Due to this, I usually get behind on getting into a game that everyone's already moved on from. This has happened with Let's Go Eevee and Undertale so far.


Yeah, same. Though I don't game much these days, so I guess I'm less caring about rabid fans though Splatoon 2 still got so many smurfs and trolls in game that is for sure ruining a bit for me.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, same. Though I don't game much these days, so I guess I'm less caring about rabid fans though Splatoon 2 still got so many smurfs and trolls in game that is for sure ruining a bit for me.


Aw, that's the worst. I've found that over the years I don't want to get into fandoms or any sort of community. Usually they're good at first but I find that once they get bigger, they turn into a mess. I'm not sure why but it's happened with quite a few fandoms I've joined. They're just so.... they just complain about everything and make everything a big issue. It's such a downer. It used to be just Tumblr being Tumblr but it's spread like a disease.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Aw, that's the worst. I've found that over the years I don't want to get into fandoms or any sort of community. Usually they're good at first but I find that once they get bigger, they turn into a mess. I'm not sure why but it's happened with quite a few fandoms I've joined. They're just so.... they just complain about everything and make everything a big issue. It's such a downer. It used to be just Tumblr being Tumblr but it's spread like a disease.


Yeah, here it's mostly people in-game ****posting message or just make a ton of smurfs for every splatfest etc. I don't really go on splat fan sites or stuff but some people just take the fun out.

And yep I try to avoid them for most part no matter what.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Octagon Park from Roller Coaster Tycoon isn’t a hard scenario at all. You just need patience to complete it.

Normally when I play scenarios in Roller Coaster Tycoon, I try to get it done as fast as possible, but some I try to play with patience, which takes several years in-game.


----------



## Crowsie

My eyes rolled into oblivion when I saw that simp had entered the modern internet vernacular. It's been slang in my culture for decades and seeing Gen Zers, internet funnymen, and people on the 'outside' (if you catch my drift) calling it annoying 'new lingo' has always irked me. I suppose I'm used to it, since bits and pieces out outdated slang ends up in their mouths, anyway. It just annoys me when I use said slang words in an appropriate context and some under-20 from the suburbs asks me why I'm using 'those stupid internet words'

Well dear, that's because I'm...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have no problem criticizing fandoms and fanbases, but I suggest that people should be respectful of others’ religions. Now political groups I’m 50/50 on. You may criticize each party or political group for what they done wrong, but to be extreme with your criticism (like making “Republican” synonymous with “white supremacy”) is not okay.

What I don’t get is why would the site staff on TBT would defend fandoms and hatedoms. There literally is a hatedom that wished that everyone from Game Freak get COVID-19 for making decisions the hatedom is unhappy with. Yet we can’t create threads criticizing these fandoms and hatedoms.


----------



## Corrie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have no problem criticizing fandoms and fanbases, but I suggest that people should be respectful of others’ religions. Now political groups I’m 50/50 on. You may criticize each party or political group for what they done wrong, but to be extreme with your criticism (like making “Republican” synonymous with “white supremacy”) is not okay.
> 
> What I don’t get is why would the site staff on TBT would defend fandoms and hatedoms. There literally is a hatedom that wished that everyone from Game Freak get COVID-19 for making decisions the hatedom is unhappy with. Yet we can’t create threads criticizing these fandoms and hatedoms.


I mean, I don't like Gamefreak but wow, that's too far. 

I agree with you about religion ONLY if they aren't using religion to spread/practice hate towards others. Then I'm not okay with it and I will criticize it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I mean, I don't like Gamefreak but wow, that's too far.
> 
> I agree with you about religion ONLY if they aren't using religion to spread/practice hate towards others. Then I'm not okay with it and I will criticize it.



Oh yeah, I’m not even making this up. There used to be a wiki called Toxic Fandoms and Hatedoms Wiki, which had pages on each fandom or hatedom and described everything wrong with them. The page that had the most reasons was the Pokémon Sword and Pokémon Shield Hatedom, at 73 reasons. A lot of them described their hatred towards Game Freak over their decision to cut over half of all Pokémon species and how they treated them (harassing them, making a false rape accusation, comparing them to Game Freak). The worst one of them all was the COVID-19 fact. Although the wiki is gone, I saved all 73 facts on my notes app. Here’s the exact quote:


> When an employee at Game Freak was diagnosed with COVID-19, they felt no remorse for them and even crossed the line by claiming that they deserved it, as well as saying that everyone at Game Freak, including Masuda, should fall to the Coronavirus. You read that right.


If they made that wish 10 years later, that would be like wishing someone had cancer, but because they did that during the pandemic, that is no different to wishing that someone got sent to Auschwitz during the Holocaust (something so low that not even an average internet troll would do). And they’re doing this because not all Pokémon are included in Pokémon Sword and Shield.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I just remembered something that is pretty unpopular among those who like BotW for the most part: I LOVE the Master Kohga encounter. I thought it was a hilarious subversion and it’s what kept the yiga in my mind. If he were a competent villain he would’ve been ALRIGHT but IDK if I’d like him as much (there’s already a good chunk of Ganon/Demise followers that do the competent villain thing better).


----------



## tumut

"Let people enjoy things"

Well I enjoy critical analysis and being a hater so

dont let people enjoy things imo <3


----------



## Corrie

tumut said:


> "Let people enjoy things"
> 
> Well I enjoy critical analysis and being a hater so
> 
> dont let people enjoy things imo <3


I always find that the people who say things like this usually are defending people who like potentially harmful things.


----------



## tumut

Corrie said:


> I always find that the people who say things like this usually are defending people who like potentially harmful things.


Exactly, people defending Steven Universe even tho it promotes fascist sympathy, hardcore nintendo fans just accepting certain anti-consumer moves by the company, or gross anime fans just acting like pedophilia is a fun meme "go to jail! xD hehe memes!" when its actually a huge issue in online communities and especially japan. 

So yeah these kind of people need to be called tf out and "let people enjoy things uwu" is a garbage take


----------



## Alolan_Apples

tumut said:


> Exactly, people defending Steven Universe even tho it promotes fascist sympathy, *hardcore nintendo fans just accepting certain anti-consumer moves by the company*, or gross anime fans just acting like pedophilia is a fun meme "go to jail! xD hehe memes!" when its actually a huge issue in online communities and especially japan.
> 
> So yeah these kind of people need to be called tf out and "let people enjoy things uwu" is a garbage take


What do you mean by anti-consumer moves? Like keeping games and products limited supply and limited edition, or game production issues like removing half of all Pokémon in Sword and Shield?


----------



## tumut

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you mean by anti-consumer moves? Like keeping games and products limited supply and limited edition, or game production issues like removing half of all Pokémon in Sword and Shield?


Stuff like removing Tropical Freeze from the Wii U Eshop because it was $20 as a nintendo selects, same thing with Pikmin 3 until they put it back on after backlash. 

Locking a decent chunk of content from SwSh behind a paywall, basically forcing the consumer to buy what in previous generations would've been the Emerald/Platinum/Crystal versions

Also limited run for a lazy collection of ports, region locking, etc.


----------



## Corrie

tumut said:


> Stuff like removing Tropical Freeze from the Wii U Eshop because it was $20 as a nintendo selects, same thing with Pikmin 3 until they put it back on after backlash.
> 
> Locking a decent chunk of content from SwSh behind a paywall, basically forcing the consumer to buy what in previous generations would've been the Emerald/Platinum/Crystal versions
> 
> Also limited run for a lazy collection of ports, region locking, etc.


Gonna add paying for Nintendo's "servers" when they're not even servers like Sony/Microsoft have.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Gonna add paying for Nintendo's "servers" when they're not even servers like Sony/Microsoft have.


Oh yeah. Love how they just jumped on pay bandwagon when it's basically pay for 3ds/wii u capacity, too.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Oh yeah. Love how they just jumped on pay bandwagon when it's basically pay for 3ds/wii u capacity, too.


I'm still butthurt about it. It's super scummy. I'm not savvy in this type of stuff but what exactly are we paying for with the Nintendo Switch Online? It's still players connecting with each other using their own wifi right?


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I'm still butthurt about it. It's super scummy. I'm not savvy in this type of stuff but what exactly are we paying for with the Nintendo Switch Online? It's still players connecting with each other using their own wifi right?


Yep, you still need Wi-fi and it's as disconnecting as when I played on my 3DS. Honestly I've no idea other than they jumping on the paywall bandwagon like ps/xbox stuff.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

You can make fun of me all you want, but listening to music on an MP3 Player or an iPod is superior to listening on your computer or phone. Go ahead, laugh. I'll listen on my MP3 player ad-free with 100% nostalgia and feel-good vibes.


----------



## Holla

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You can make fun of me all you want, but listening to music on an MP3 Player or an iPod is superior to listening on your computer or phone. Go ahead, laugh. I'll listen on my MP3 player ad-free with 100% nostalgia and feel-good vibes.



Well, I pretty much use my phone as an ipod nowadays,  (it does phone stuff too but I'm not very social), so I suppose I am the exception haha. But I do agree, I hate the idea of having to stream my music. Sure, I may have spent a ton of time (and money) over the last several years building my 3000+ collection of music, but to me it still beats having to rely on expensive crappy internet (no high speed or unlimited data available where I live) to stream and the bombardment of ads/paying a monthly subscription.

Back in the day (before literally everyone had a smartphone) I used an ipod alongside an old keyboard styled phone. Those phones just weren't very music friendly like iPods were. I still have my very first ipod somewhere it's a whopping 1GB I believe and before that I had an mp3 player that was 512mb.


----------



## Corrie

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You can make fun of me all you want, but listening to music on an MP3 Player or an iPod is superior to listening on your computer or phone. Go ahead, laugh. I'll listen on my MP3 player ad-free with 100% nostalgia and feel-good vibes.


omg I still use my iPod too! I don't have any songs on my phone. It's annoying to download songs and put them on it but to me, it's way better than dealing with ads or having to pay for a subscription.


----------



## Alienfish

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You can make fun of me all you want, but listening to music on an MP3 Player or an iPod is superior to listening on your computer or phone. Go ahead, laugh. I'll listen on my MP3 player ad-free with 100% nostalgia and feel-good vibes.


Yeah. I've had mp3players or ipods since I was like, 14, now 28 soon 29 and I'd never ever dream of getting paid steraming **** that gives nothing to creators. I always try to buy cds, merch, vinyls etc. with artist and musicians I love. I sometimes listen to music on youtube if it's older/rarer stuff I can't download or buy easily when I do stuff on computers or just blast my old ass winamp player with files innit.

Honestly, spotify killed the music more than piracy did.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Yeah. I've had mp3players or ipods since I was like, 14, now 28 soon 29 and I'd never ever dream of getting paid steraming **** that gives nothing to creators. I always try to buy cds, merch, vinyls etc. with artist and musicians I love. I sometimes listen to music on youtube if it's older/rarer stuff I can't download or buy easily when I do stuff on computers or just blast my old ass winamp player with files innit.
> 
> Honestly, spotify killed the music more than piracy did.


WINAMP. There's a name I haven't heard in a long while! 

It bugs me when people think they're top tier hot stuff for using Spotify... without realizing how little/nothing that company gives to the artists. I pirate so I'm at the bottom of the scum barrel but I own up to it at least.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Living in a cottage is better than living in a mansion. Despite being small, not having much room to place everything, and can’t hold many people, they are easier to maintain, easier to decorate, and cost less to live.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> WINAMP. There's a name I haven't heard in a long while!
> 
> It bugs me when people think they're top tier hot stuff for using Spotify... without realizing how little/nothing that company gives to the artists. I pirate so I'm at the bottom of the scum barrel but I own up to it at least.


Hell yeah, best player and you can also convert files if you know-how.

Yeah, everyone is like "look I play for premium"... yeah you realize like 99% goes straight into company pockets. Pirate 4 life, and yeah I buy actual physical music, too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A law that mandates forgiveness and bans using someone’s past from at least three years ago to take action against them (including historical figures) would be beneficial to society. While I worry that it might breach the wall of separation between church and state, the issue of forgiveness, revenge, and using someone’s past to attack them goes beyond religion. Seeing what happened in the past many years is why we need something like that. Granted, there should be exceptions, as we should continue teaching history to prevent the ills of society from happening again, but the failure to forgive is part of the reason why society is going downhill.


----------



## Uffe

Alolan_Apples said:


> Living in a cottage is better than living in a mansion. Despite being small, not having much room to place everything, and can’t hold many people, they are easier to maintain, easier to decorate, and cost less to live.


I wish I could live in a cottage.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Uffe said:


> I wish I could live in a cottage.


I never lived in a mansion, but I currently live in a cottage.


----------



## Uffe

Alolan_Apples said:


> I never lived in a mansion, but I currently live in a cottage.


That sounds so nice. If I could, though, I'd live in a cabin in the hills, closer to nature.


----------



## visibleghost

best minecraft period was 2012-2014, ever since minecraft just isn't the same ... bees? turtles? fricking weird blocks i've never heard of? i don't know her


----------



## Uffe

It annoys me that people think Nintendo is bad for when they put out a cease and desist or whatever so that people stop making games using their IP. They do it to protect their property, but they also do this because they're most likely going to release something eventually and don't want a fan made game to take away from sales. Nintendo is a business, so of course if something has potential to affect their sales, they're going to make sure to prevent people from using their characters, even if whatever fan made thing is not being sold to the public. The fan made A Metroid 2 Remake had been worked on for many years, and when it was finally released to the public to be downloaded, Nintendo took action and had it stopped. I'm sure you can still find the game online somewhere, but Nintendo was working on their own Metroid 2 remake called Metroid: Samus Returns.

I know there are other companies out there who don't care if a fan makes their own game, but Nintendo isn't that company. People can say Nintendo is bad for doing this, but if you play video games or Nintendo games specifically, then it's no secret that Nintendo is going to put a stop to whatever fan made game you or I create.


----------



## Neb

- Pears are a delicious fruit that work can work with just about anything.

- New England accents (like Boston or the Bronx) are quite charming. While I can see why some would find them annoying, I think they’re more interesting than many other American accents.


----------



## Corrie

Google Docs is better than Microsoft Word.


----------



## Beanz

I’m not saying this to hate on it because it’s so popular at the moment but I think that Among Us is actually very boring.


----------



## Alienfish

bike saddle cover undercuts are p ugly and needs to stop, like.. bruh if ur gonna get an undercut/fade do it properly please...


----------



## Kuroh

I wish they did not add bacon to so many things...!


----------



## Midoriya

Kuroh said:


> I wish they did not add bacon to so many things...!



Same.  I’m from Texas and I hate bacon.  Whenever I see bacon on something it’s an instant no for me.  I’ll eat sausage or pretty much any other type of meat, but I do not like bacon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The best soundtracks to come from the 3DS games (not counting remakes) are ACNL’s 3 AM music, Welcome to Alola, and the Totem Pokémon battle music (accompanied by the Z-crystal music you hear every time you completed a trial).

While the Switch versions of each game had major improvements, soundtrack is something they’re not as good at in relation to the 3DS games. Granted, I did like Pokémon Let’s Go’s soundtrack better than Sun/Moon’s soundtrack, but Sun/Moon had better soundtrack than Sword/Shield (which was also tolerable, had a few hits). And ACNH, it has the worst soundtrack for a Switch game.

I still think Sun/Moon were better games than Sword/Shield, but Pokémon training in Sword/Shield is better. But for ACNH, while I do like customizing my town more there than in ACNL, ACNL had better items and better ways to make money.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish

1990s is the most ugly aesthetic decade, especially fashion.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

sheilaa said:


> 1990s is the most ugly aesthetic decade, especially fashion.


I have to agree with ya on that. I know it’s extremely nostalgic right now, but the whole random and kinda grungy nature of it kinda puts me off.


----------



## Alienfish

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have to agree with ya on that. I know it’s extremely nostalgic right now, but the whole random and kinda grungy nature of it kinda puts me off.


yeah that or those ugly spaghetti strap tank tops on top of dresses and god only knows or reverse... ew. also those 90s boy band mushroom hairs, why.


----------



## Corrie

I like chatrooms better than social media and am sad social media has pretty much taken over them.


----------



## Jessi

I don't understand the hype around among us. I find the game quite boring, even with friends I find myself becoming bored with it.

I guess my taste in games are vastly different


----------



## eggie_

yeah, im not a huge fan of among us any more either. i liked it at first, it was really fun to watch streamers playing it! but now i need some more variety lol. watching the roughly same exact group of people play the same exact game for so long gets a little old to me, tbh. 
im just not a fan of online games in general, especially comp games. the only game i play online is minecraft w/ friends occasionally lol. single player is where its at

also... idk if anyone else does this... but oreos (specifically double stuf) are best when you dunk them in milk and let them soak for a few seconds and they get all soft


----------



## Alienfish

eggie_ said:


> also... idk if anyone else does this... but oreos (specifically double stuf) are best when you dunk them in milk and let them soak for a few seconds and they get all soft



yes how can one not dunk oreos in just something, man. i usually do it in coffee or oat drink but yeah man.

also as someone who can't mafia i don't get the among us hype either


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When it comes to music, the best two (or three) Switch games are Super Mario 3D All Stars and Pokémon Let’s Go.


----------



## Radio

eggie_ said:


> also... idk if anyone else does this... but oreos (specifically double stuf) are best when you dunk them in milk and let them soak for a few seconds and they get all soft


this is the only correct way to eat oreos imo hahahahaha


----------



## Katzenjammer

I used to love buttermilk (I was raised on it lol). Now that I'm older, I still like it alright but it's not as good as it used to be.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I don't care about the election


----------



## EmmaFrost

democrats should gloat as much as they want rn bc republicans would be doing the same thing and everyone knows it


----------



## Jessi

Pineapple goes on pizza (no shame its good af)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Jessi said:


> Pineapple goes on pizza (no shame its good af)


Yo I’ve been saying this ALL. THE. TIME.

IDK how much this counts as a pizza, but it’s especially good when you replace the tomato sauce with barbecue sauce (admittedly I don’t like pizza sauce in the first place )


----------



## neoratz

leggings are THE most uncomfortable thing in the world, next to jeans. i hate pants so i'm basically predisposed to hate leggings... they feel so restricting no matter how stretchy they are, they make me feel Seen, and they're like wedgies waiting to happen.

yes this is absolutely because i am autistic. yes i am still right (￣︶￣)


----------



## deSPIRIA

fred the movie is an experience. i wouldnt go as far as to say that its a good film unironically but its so funny and enjoyable to me in the weirdest way. when the first movie came out i was a bright young lady who thought that fred was the best thing to ever exist and ill never forget how disappointed my parents were when they put it on for me but i grew out of it fairly quickly. coming back to it now though i....................really like the movies, especially the first and second one. the fact that hollywood executives thought that making a trilogy of this particular internet personality would be a good idea is already too funny on its own


----------



## deana

I actually prefer bananas to be a bit under ripe, if it's too ripe I won't eat it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I eat my cereal plain. And I like it.  lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ninjask is way too overpowered. It not only has the highest speed stat out of all Pokémon, but it also has an ability that boosts its speed every turn. That’s a good example wheee competitive battling is broken. What makes it even worse was that in the Battle Tower in Pokémon Sword and Shield, one of the AI players has a Ninjask with focus sash. That made the battle un-winnable.


----------



## Midoriya

Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, despite having “all the characters from previous games + more,” doesn’t have a bunch of characters I like playing as.  I’ve finally managed to find a good amount of characters that I’m decent with, but that’s after around a year or more of playing the game.  What I mean by this is that I prefer how things were in Melee, Brawl, and Smash 4.  How the characters worked (which moves they had and stuff), how fights worked, and everything.  I do like Ultimate as a game... just not some of the characters and some other things.

For that reason, My Hero One’s Justice 1 + 2 > Smash Ultimate as far as fighting games go imo.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I love onions.


Alolan_Apples said:


> Ninjask is way too overpowered. It not only has the highest speed stat out of all Pokémon, but it also has an ability that boosts its speed every turn. That’s a good example wheee competitive battling is broken. What makes it even worse was that in the Battle Tower in Pokémon Sword and Shield, one of the AI players has a Ninjask with focus sash. That made the battle un-winnable.


A multi hit move like skill link cloyster's icicle spear or rock blast might do the job. Also fake out from any mon.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Of all the villain teams in Pokémon, I find that Team Rocket is the most overrated and the one of most underwhelming (thank “Team” Yell and Team Skull for saving them from not being the most) them all. Sure, they were the first of them all but their intimidation factor has had to been blown up BIGTIME in order to try to get them above its successors. Seriously, Giovanni-A DIMENSION HOPPER? I know there’s mewtwo and all but the Gen I supremacy is getting ridiculous. I’d say that the group with the scariest motive was Team Galactic.


----------



## Midoriya

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Of all the villain teams in Pokémon, I find that Team Rocket is the most overrated and the one of most underwhelming (thank “Team” Yell and Team Skull for saving them from not being the most) them all. Sure, they were the first of them all but their intimidation factor has had to been blown up BIGTIME in order to try to get them above its successors. Seriously, Giovanni-A DIMENSION HOPPER? I know there’s mewtwo and all but the Gen I supremacy is getting ridiculous. I’d say that the group with the scariest motive was Team Galactic.



As someone who loves generation four not just for the region and Pokemon, but for the villain team as well, I have to agree.  I actually made a post awhile back on this same site I’m pretty sure explaining why Team Galactic is the scariest Pokemon villain team.  It boils down to this:

Team Rocket wanted to steal Pokemon and make a fortune off of them.
Team Aqua wanted to cover the Pokemon world in water, thereby erasing all landmass.
Team Magma wanted to cover the Pokemon world in land, thereby erasing all of the oceans, seas, and water.
Team Plasma wanted to take over the Unova region (although at first it seemed like they just wanted everyone to release their Pokemon).
Team Flare wanted to destroy a large percentage of the world’s population and start anew.
Team Skull worked with the Aether Paradise and for Lusamine.
Team Yell was... honestly a joke and not to be taken too seriously.
*Team Galactic, or more specifically Cyrus, wanted to outright destroy the universe and create a new one void of any emotion or anything else at all.*

If that last one doesn’t scream yikes, I don’t know what does.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Attacking other trainers’ Pokémon in Max Raid Battles (at least the AI trainers, not other players) is actually pretty funny. I did this a couple of times before. Case in point, during the game’s first month on the shelves, I tried fighting a Gigantamax Sandaconda. Even though it had a three-step barrier, none of the helper Pokémon attacked the Sandaconda. The worst part is that these Pokémon were capable of fighting, the Mudbray being the biggest offender for flinching. Because of the sadistic RNG, Mudbray flinched three times. THREE TIMES! So when my Espeon turned back into a normal Pokémon, I decided to attack the Mudbray instead of the gigantamax Pokémon. This got me kicked out of the den since that was the fourth faint, but I found that very funny and told others that play Pokémon Sword/Shield that I did that.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Some of the “Bad” beans in Bean Boozled  are actually tasty. I actually like the lawn clippings one


----------



## Alienfish

Plainbluetees said:


> Some of the “Bad” beans in Bean Boozled  are actually tasty. I actually like the lawn clippings one


I...really hope you don't like the rotten egg one lmfao. I love the stuff though they switched out all the cool ones in later editions.

Also, windows 8/8.1 > windows 10


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Corrie

Midoriya said:


> Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, despite having “all the characters from previous games + more,” doesn’t have a bunch of characters I like playing as.  I’ve finally managed to find a good amount of characters that I’m decent with, but that’s after around a year or more of playing the game.  What I mean by this is that I prefer how things were in Melee, Brawl, and Smash 4.  How the characters worked (which moves they had and stuff), how fights worked, and everything.  I do like Ultimate as a game... just not some of the characters and some other things.
> 
> For that reason, My Hero One’s Justice 1 + 2 > Smash Ultimate as far as fighting games go imo.


imo there are way too many "human" characters that all look the same. Like why are there so many Fire Emblem characters? I know there is a huge pool of other characters but like you, I just... don't like many of them for whatever reason.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Mezzanine said:


> Also I hate tavern pizza. It's the only kind my family orders, and for some reason I find it really gross.


Ah, yes, the 1/16 of an inch crust with minimal sauce and extra cheese, except the corners are okay lol

I hate fries from McDonald’s.


----------



## samsquared

my unpopular opinion:
I think the first season of Sailor Moon is actually good & you have to watch it to really appreciate the whole show

oh, here's another one, if that's not unpopular enough for you:
Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness is a good game. Phantom Hourglass is a great game. these are two of my favorite games on DS!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm not a big fan of the Switch's game library tbh :/ not many games I particularly enjoy, and even the ones I like are just okay or sub-par comapred to the previous generations of Nintendo consoles/handhelds.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Switch's game library tbh :/ not many games I particularly enjoy, and even the ones I like are just okay or sub-par comapred to the previous generations of Nintendo consoles/handhelds.



While I may not agree with this, but 2017 is generally considered the best year for Nintendo Switch. But then after 2017, the library wasn’t living up to the standards as 2017 did. Like a Kanto remake, but with Go mechanics. Or another NSMB game. Or a Pokémon game that doesn’t support all Pokémon. Or an Animal Crossing game with fewer or nerfed features than New Leaf. Or a port of three 3D Mario games where one of them was hardly improved at all. But, I still think this is better than the Wii U’s library and the 3DS’s library.


----------



## LadyDestani

Plainbluetees said:


> I hate fries from McDonald’s.


While I wouldn't say I hate them, they are among my least favorite fries. I don't see why so many people love them.


----------



## Corrie

DinosaurDumpster said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Switch's game library tbh :/ not many games I particularly enjoy, and even the ones I like are just okay or sub-par comapred to the previous generations of Nintendo consoles/handhelds.


I agree! I don't own as many switch games as I did ds or 3ds. They're far more expensive too so it makes me not want to buy a game unless I truly know I'll like it. I miss just spending $30 and getting a game for fun.


----------



## Kuroh

I don't feel the hype for the next gen consoles because I'm already happy with the Xbox One and PS4


----------



## eggie_

honestly im just excited to see what new games the consoles bring. personally id be content with my xbox one and my switch forever lol, but i cant wait to see what the game devs do with the new hardware

that being said, i just. where else can consoles go ';lmknjhb like people who are really hyped up always talk about the specs of the consoles or whatever and its just like.... each new gen in recent years the graphics seem to be getting only marginally better. honestly i think we're reaching a plateau or something. specs just arent that exciting to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon

mac and cheese is only good with the cheese dust packets and not actual stringing cheese


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Cadbberry

Gen 6 of Pokemon was good and everyone is sleeping on it in favor of boring Gen 7.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Relationships are something out of nightmares, unless you meet your soulmate.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

socks and sandals can be justified if it's winter

spring > summer
winter > spring
autumn > winter 

best holiday is christmas


----------



## Pondo

Ham is more of a sin on pizza than pineapple is. ✌


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Stella-Io

Mezzanine said:


> I think most people who say mushrooms are gross have only had those disgusting slimy portobello mushrooms from a supermarket. Oh what I would give to eat a giant, fresh mushroom from the forest.



Hm maybe I should give mushrooms another try then, but not the portobello ones from a supermarket. Because both taste and texture are horrid. They feel slimy, raw or cooked, and the taste is just really weird. It almost doesn't even taste like food (should).

My unpopular (I think) opinion about food, raw green bell peppers is actually good in cooked foods, like quesadillas. One time I had raw bell pepper in my quesdila and thought it was really good. Everyone one else cooks them and they just don't have that crisp taste and texture when they get cooked compared to straight up pepper. I'm apparently the weird one in my family who thinks they are good this way.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oddish may be popular, but I think it’s underrated and is deserving some mascot status to a certain extent. It deserves more attention than any Pokémon that isn’t Pikachu or Eevee.


----------



## oranje

Here's a real unpopular opinion... I don't like most anime. It's not even a complaint about the animation style, more of the content. It feels like the majority of anime involves school-aged children (especially high schoolers) and I'm just not into watching the lives of people who are younger than me. High school drama isn't mature for me. I like animation that deals with older people with real adult issues, which I feel is the opposite of most anime, which is more escapist fantasy content. Cutesy anime girls just ring hollow to me. 

People tend to rag on American animation for being immature (which to be fair, a lot of it is and I don't like it either), but you do have gems like Bojack Horseman that cut really deep on issues such as abuse, drug addiction, mental illness, and deep reflection on your past actions. If there are animes like that,that center around the lives of adults, I would love to watch them and give them a chance.


----------



## Midoriya

About the 45th person to say they don’t like anime in this thread.  I’m beginning to think it’s not such an unpopular opinion.  

There’s plenty of anime that delves into topics where the characters aren’t in high school, you just have to look for it.

Few examples off the top of my head:

Cowboy Bebop, Black Lagoon, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Made in Abyss, Trigun, Samurai Champloo, Gurren Lagann, Fire Force, Akame ga Kill, Hunter x Hunter, Tower of God, Demon Slayer, The Rising of The Shield Hero, One Punch Man, and Attack on Titan.  In none of those are the characters being depicted as being in high school.

I said I wasn’t going to delve into the topic anymore, but I noticed you also mentioned anime not handling “adult” or “serious” themes well.  Some of the shows I mentioned do actually do that, and there’s shows like Death Note, Death Parade, and Tokyo Ghoul that deal with issues such as psychological trauma and even death, shows which aren’t really intended for children.  So to say anime doesn’t handle those issues isn’t even a matter of opinion anymore,,, it’s just factually incorrect.

Anyway, my unpopular opinion for today is that chicken with mayonnaise is delicious!


----------



## biibii

I liked Ichigo way more than 002


----------



## eseamir

I absolutely hate milk when it's by itself (okay mixed into things like tea or soups, etc.) and feel physically nauseous whenever I see someone drink a glass of milk


----------



## Sharksheep

eseamir said:


> I absolutely hate milk when it's by itself (okay mixed into things like tea or soups, etc.) and feel physically nauseous whenever I see someone drink a glass of milk



Dairy milk or any kind of milk? I don't like diary milk at all but I'll have cereal with a 1 part milk 3 part cereal ratio. Or have it in my tea or use it an as ingredient. 

I like almond and soy milk on their own but I haven't formed an opinion on oat milk yet.


----------



## eseamir

Sharksheep said:


> Dairy milk or any kind of milk? I don't like diary milk at all but I'll have cereal with a 1 part milk 3 part cereal ratio. Or have it in my tea or use it an as ingredient.
> 
> I like almond and soy milk on their own but I haven't formed an opinion on oat milk yet.


dairy milk!! I can't even have it in cereal (I've always had cereal dry and people find it Super weird)

I love almond milk, soy milk is okay but it wouldn't be my first choice. I haven't really tried oat or rice milk


----------



## Sharksheep

My unpopular opinion is that all the Star Wars movies are terrible. Both on their own and in the context as a trilogy. They are bad in their own way. 

I didn't watch any of the Star Wars movies until I was in my mid twenties because I didn't like SciFi movies. So I don't have nostalgia goggles and I never bashed Star Wars because it was popular. I was pretty much indifferent to it. I like the idea of Star Wars: the world, characters, and conflicts but the movies are just not good movies. 

Great idea, terrible execution is how I would describe the main 9 movies.


----------



## BluebearL

eseamir said:


> dairy milk!! I can't even have it in cereal (I've always had cereal dry and people find it Super weird



so happy to find someone else who eats cereal dry and hates milk. I’ll go one step further and say I don’t like any type of milk at all. That’s not to say I don’t like ice cream or dairy products with milk in them but certainly not anything super milky or milk on it’s own. Yucky.


----------



## Alienfish

oat milk > any milk

also i don't really dislike anime per se but i'm very pick and a lot of 'popular' ones are either like 4358 episodes or just boring when you read about it (i mean exception would be jojo but cba catching up on that now lol).

i prefer like 60s-90s anime so, yeah.


----------



## Corrie

Sharksheep said:


> My unpopular opinion is that all the Star Wars movies are terrible. Both on their own and in the context as a trilogy. They are bad in their own way.
> 
> I didn't watch any of the Star Wars movies until I was in my mid twenties because I didn't like SciFi movies. So I don't have nostalgia goggles and I never bashed Star Wars because it was popular. I was pretty much indifferent to it. I like the idea of Star Wars: the world, characters, and conflicts but the movies are just not good movies.
> 
> Great idea, terrible execution is how I would describe the main 9 movies.


Ew I hate Star Wars too. They're just so boring. I don't get what the hype is. I automatically lose interest.


----------



## Maiana

I honestly think I've said this before, but I'm not 100% sure.

Christmas/December is the worst time of year.
Valentine's Day & Thanksgiving aren't as bad as people make it out to be.
Easter is a top tier holiday.


----------



## neoratz

i have another anime-related unpopular opinion similar to my last one... i think kill la kill sucks. not in an elitist way, a show's popularity doesn't usually factor into my enjoyment, the "fanservice" is just obnoxious and inappropriate. i'm not going to go too far into it here, but it's so ridiculous that the main character is only 17. i think this is a criticism that can be extended to tons of anime.

ecchi is seriously one of the worst genres, comedy/parody or not. you can't call yourself a parody or "too over the top to be taken seriously" if you're just feeding into what you're parodying.


----------



## Pondo

People with a little pudge on them are more attractive than people who are lean/skinny.

As someone who _is_ and _grew up_ skinny, I can't fathom running to hug another skinny person (after not seeing each other for a while).
I simply cannot. Both of our ribcages would turn to dust.


----------



## oranje

Vie said:


> People with a little pudge on them are more attractive than people who are lean/skinny.
> 
> As someone who _is_ and _grew up_ skinny, I can't fathom running to hug another skinny person (after not seeing each other for a while).
> I simply cannot. Both of our ribcages would turn to dust.



I'm the same way! I'm built like a slightly curvy stick, but I have a preference for guys that are little...chubby? Stocky? It's a body type that's comforting to me in a way I can't explain.


----------



## oak

Chili is just not chili unless you add beans. I see some people's recipes where it's just ground beef, spices & water and maybe half an onion if you're lucky. That's just watery ground beef soup ya liars


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

oak said:


> Chili is just not chili unless you add beans. I see some people's recipes where it's just ground beef, spices & water and maybe half an onion if you're lucky. That's just watery ground beef soup ya liars


I live in a household where I have a bunch of fairly picky eaters, so I have to omit beans from my chili. That being said, I add tomatoes, onions and Rotel (a spicy tomato and pepper mix) to my chili so it’s not just spices and water: that just sounds gross...


----------



## samsquared

eseamir said:


> dairy milk!! I can't even have it in cereal (I've always had cereal dry and people find it Super weird)
> 
> I love almond milk, soy milk is okay but it wouldn't be my first choice. I haven't really tried oat or rice milk


oat milk truly is the superior milk substitute, please try it.
i personally can't stand the sweetness of almond or soy milk (plus almond milk is actually kind of bad for the environment(note that cows milk is still worse i.e, methane)). coconut milk is OK but extremely fatty & sort of not recommended for daily consumption. but oat milk smells nice, tastes great, and is good for both you & the earth. i use it in my morning coffee now with some instant hot chocolate for sweetener &.... yeah it's wonderful
reminds me that i need a steamer so i can make lattes at home & stop giving starbucks back all the money i made from them



oak said:


> Chili is just not chili unless you add beans. I see some people's recipes where it's just ground beef, spices & water and maybe half an onion if you're lucky. That's just watery ground beef soup ya liars


although i hate beans, i have to agree with you. i've never ever even heard of "beanless" chili


----------



## Mr_Persona

toppings l love on pizza all together. Pineapple, red onions, pepperoni, mushrooms, and tomatoes!


----------



## oak

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I live in a household where I have a bunch of fairly picky eaters, so I have to omit beans from my chili. That being said, I add tomatoes, onions and Rotel (a spicy tomato and pepper mix) to my chili so it’s not just spices and water: that just sounds gross...


That still sounds pretty good! My partner won't eat chili if there's beans in it so I understand the struggle.


----------



## ting1984

oranje said:


> I'm the same way! I'm built like a slightly curvy stick, but I have a preference for guys that are little...chubby? Stocky? It's a body type that's comforting to me in a way I can't explain.



I like attractive men who are neither overly muscular nor too thin.  In most Christian social circles, women's physical and visual attraction to men is ignored or very downplayed, which is regrettable in my case, since I'm very aesthetically stimulated by stunning men.  Favorites past and present include Kevin Love, Matthew McConaughey, Tyrone Power, JFK Jr, Shawn Wayans, Bruce Lee, Omar Borkan Al Gala...notice all ethnic groups represented.  I'm always puzzled by folks who think only their own groups can be attractive; I think beauty is found everywhere.


----------



## GothiqueBat

People should stop referring to vegetarian dishes like it's different/special/better or worse. And then wanting me to be impressed because their eating it??? 

Like ok its just food without real meat¿ Don't go make a big deal of you limiting yourself for my approval..?


----------



## Kiracuils

My unpopular opinion is that sunny weather is awful and if I had it my way, it would rain 24/7.


----------



## EmmaFrost

ting1984 said:


> I like attractive men who are neither overly muscular nor too thin.  In most Christian social circles, women's physical and visual attraction to men is ignored or very downplayed, which is regrettable in my case, since I'm very aesthetically stimulated by stunning men.  Favorites past and present include Kevin Love, Matthew McConaughey, Tyrone Power, JFK Jr, Shawn Wayans, Bruce Lee, Omar Borkan Al Gala...notice all ethnic groups represented.  I'm always puzzled by folks who think only their own groups can be attractive; I think beauty is found everywhere.


JFK Jr was gorgeous. I low-key lust after JFK and RFK too. I'm also very fascinated by the Kennedy family in general - it's one of my ASD special interests


----------



## tessa grace

1. Melted cheese is disgusting, I cannot stand the texture.
2. (I am not vegetarian but still) Tofu tastes good and can be cooked in ways that make it delicious.
3. Mac and cheese is really good with ketchup
4. I am into boys that are shorter than me, height isn't a really big factor for me.


----------



## trashpedia

As a Gen Z person, Tiktok and Twitter are the epitome of everything I hate about my generation lol. Also people who make this generation a personality trait annoy me so much.


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> As a Gen Z person, Tiktok and Twitter are the epitome of everything I hate about my generation lol. Also people who make this generation a personality trait annoy me so much.


Yeah those sites need to like have a 21+ age limit with real verification for real...

And yes sadly those people are contributing to it...


----------



## Sharksheep

Cinnamon is better used in savory dishes than dessert!
A lot of the desserts I've had are too heavy on the cinnamon and I'm not a fan.

Overnight oats is better than hot oatmeal. With oatmeal, you have to make it in the microwave and make sure it doesn't explode or you have to cook it for a while over the stove especially with steel cut outs and you have to clean up the pot afterwards! With overnight oats, you can just prepare it in a jar or tubberwave and eat it on the go.


----------



## Alienfish

Sharksheep said:


> Overnight oats is better than hot oatmeal. With oatmeal, you have to make it in the microwave and make sure it doesn't explode or you have to cook it for a while over the stove especially with steel cut outs and you have to clean up the pot afterwards! With overnight oats, you can just prepare it in a jar or tubberwave and eat it on the go.


Agree, plus when I'm having oatmeal it feels like an empty lump just in my stomach with no full feeling at all.


----------



## Romaki

I hate warm/hot beverages. Just the temperature, I dislike it.


----------



## visibleghost

trashpedia said:


> As a Gen Z person, Tiktok and Twitter are the epitome of everything I hate about my generation lol. Also people who make this generation a personality trait annoy me so much.


jUsT gEn Z tHinGS!!1!

i get it, most are teenagers but i cringe every time i see gen z kids referring to themselves in some Im So SPecial Because I Was Born After Like 1998 way. like bro. you're 14. chill.


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> As a Gen Z person, Tiktok and Twitter are the epitome of everything I hate about my generation lol. Also people who make this generation a personality trait annoy me so much.


Tiktok is cancer. End of story. I don't know who would waste their time on a site like that. 

Twitter used to actually be okay back in 2012 but now it's so horrid I don't know why anyone would bother.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Tiktok is cancer. End of story. I don't know who would waste their time on a site like that.
> 
> Twitter used to actually be okay back in 2012 but now it's so horrid I don't know why anyone would bother.


Yes and yes. Sadly like a lot of people listens to those people too, lol.


----------



## samsquared

trashpedia said:


> As a Gen Z person, Tiktok and Twitter are the epitome of everything I hate about my generation lol. Also people who make this generation a personality trait annoy me so much.


idk why but tiktok just gets on my nerves. not sure if its because i'm an old lady or tiktok is just genuinely bad
+ the amount of casual racism on there is a huge dealbreaker! its really not worth for a little bit of clout


----------



## Shawna

Maiana said:


> I honestly think I've said this before, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Christmas/December is the worst time of year.
> Valentine's Day & Thanksgiving aren't as bad as people make it out to be.
> Easter is a top tier holiday.


I agree with the middle one.  I love Valentine's Day and Thanksgiving. <3333 Christmas is still my #1 favorite, but I'd say Valentine's Day and Thanksgiving are my #2 and #3 favorite holidays respectively.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Tiktok is cancer. End of story. I don't know who would waste their time on a site like that.
> 
> Twitter used to actually be okay back in 2012 but now it's so horrid I don't know why anyone would bother.


Wasn’t Tiktok the same website where a Harvard graduate made a video containing a death threat towards people that say “All Lives Matter”? That is what got me thinking Tiktok as a bad site. Whether a phrase is offensive or not (I don’t think phrases indicating neutrality or indifference are offensive), no words justify murder.

I’m not here to discuss whether or not saying “All Lives Matter” is offensive, or if any comments justify murder, but rather to talk about the other aspects of how toxic Tiktok users are.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Messengers should be shot on sight


----------



## Pondo

Maybe this one'll make people a little mad, idk.

For a Wii game, City Folk wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. (And it's the last game Champ the monkey was a part of; at least appreciate the fact that he was in it!)


----------



## toxapex

neoratz said:


> i have another anime-related unpopular opinion similar to my last one... i think kill la kill sucks. not in an elitist way, a show's popularity doesn't usually factor into my enjoyment, the "fanservice" is just obnoxious and inappropriate. i'm not going to go too far into it here, but it's so ridiculous that the main character is only 17. i think this is a criticism that can be extended to tons of anime.
> 
> ecchi is seriously one of the worst genres, comedy/parody or not. you can't call yourself a parody or "too over the top to be taken seriously" if you're just feeding into what you're parodying.



Yeahh, the sexualization of highschool characters as a general Thing in anime, manga, and VNs is really gross.... 

I was rly against watching KLK for a long time because I wasn't a fan of the "fanservice" stuff. I eventually decided to give it a go because so many people say it's one of the best animes of all time/their favorite/etc

And honestly I did really enjoy the story and some of the characters' arcs... But all the risque stuff esp between the highschoolers and older characters made it soooo uncomfortable to watch. Like it honestly might have been one of my favorite shows if not for All Of That. 

It's a shame, and I wish it wasn't such a widespread problem. It's the same reason I hesitate to recommend stuff like Persona or Danganronpa to people, even though they're solid games.


----------



## Livia

I don’t like The Office because I can’t stand watching Michael Scott. The seasons without him were much better because he wasn’t there to annoy me.


----------



## Mr_Persona

not a fan of sheep collectible...l don't understand why everyone likes it.


----------



## Fjoora

I get immediately bored when someone makes a conversation steer towards anime. 
I find the animation uninspired, the writing uninventive, and the archs predictable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Don’t know if it counts as an unpopular opinion, but I kinda feel that the newer Pokémon species feel less like Pokémon and more like a new rivaling franchise that is trying to be as popular as Pokémon is. While I do acknowledge that every official Pokémon is a real Pokémon, but it feels very different in later generations.

In terms of how much a generation feels like Pokémon, Gen I is 100%, Gen II is 90%, Gen III is 80%, Gen IV is 65%, Gen V is 50%, Gen VI is 35%, Gen VII is 20%, and Gen VIII is merely 10%.

Also an unpopular opinion outside the genwunner circle, I can also see how uncreative some of the designs are. Even the earlier Pokémon based on inanimate objects, including Klinklang, Vanilluxe, and Garbodor, were done right. But starting 6th Generation, creativity becomes a problem. Pokémon based on inanimate objects are literally inanimate objects (key rings, flower wreaths, apples), while Pokémon based on animals are starting to become more like real animals than Pokémon. I can see why there are fewer new species every generation. Granted, there are a couple of species from Gen VI and later that are either creative, or feels like Pokémon (but not both), but there’s enough to prove this point.


----------



## tumut

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don’t know if it counts as an unpopular opinion, but I kinda feel that the newer Pokémon species feel less like Pokémon and more like a new rivaling franchise that is trying to be as popular as Pokémon is. While I do acknowledge that every official Pokémon is a real Pokémon, but it feels very different in later generations.
> 
> In terms of how much a generation feels like Pokémon, Gen I is 100%, Gen II is 90%, Gen III is 80%, Gen IV is 65%, Gen V is 50%, Gen VI is 35%, Gen VII is 20%, and Gen VIII is merely 10%.
> 
> Also an unpopular opinion outside the genwunner circle, I can also see how uncreative some of the designs are. Even the earlier Pokémon based on inanimate objects, including Klinklang, Vanilluxe, and Garbodor, were done right. But starting 6th Generation, creativity becomes a problem. Pokémon based on inanimate objects are literally inanimate objects (key rings, flower wreaths, apples), while Pokémon based on animals are starting to become more like real animals than Pokémon. I can see why there are fewer new species every generation. Granted, there are a couple of species from Gen VI and later that are either creative, or feels like Pokémon (but not both), but there’s enough to prove this point.


It's the art style change. Gen 1 had a more 90's manga feel, the newer ones are more cartoony and have smoother, rounder edges with brighter colors that pop.


----------



## Limon

-I don't care for Star Wars, Star Trek, or Harry Potter and will probably never consume media of them.
-I'm not a fan of the mushier fruits? If that makes sense?? Blueberries, pineapples, strawberries and oranges are very weird texture wise. Bananas are the exception.
-RPGs with medieval fantasy settings are way more interesting than rpgs with modern fantasy settings. (Maybe this one isn't unpopular.)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Camp Rock 2: The Final Jam was just as good, if not better than the original Camp Rock


----------



## saucySheep

Fall isn't the prettiest season of the year. Winter is.

And summer is trash. I hate summer with a burning passion. 
The heat from a southern summer fuels the burning.


----------



## Pondo

Maraschino cherries are absolutely disgusting and they (restaurants, usually fast food ones) need to stop putting them on milkshakes and ice cream. I hate that they leave this gross ooze that taints anything it touches.


----------



## deana

Vie said:


> Maraschino cherries are absolutely disgusting and they (restaurants, usually fast food ones) need to stop putting them on milkshakes and ice cream. I hate that they leave this gross ooze that taints anything it touches.



I agree with this SO MUCH but I the one thing I do sort of like about this situation is that some people act like I am just the nicest person in the universe when I give them my cherry. "Really I can have it?? You don't want it??" Yeah you can have it dude because they are f'ing gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon

summer is **** and summer vacation should be moved to november-december-ish because winter is better

though we miss out on winter break so hmmm


----------



## saucySheep

Vie said:


> Maraschino cherries are absolutely disgusting and they (restaurants, usually fast food ones) need to stop putting them on milkshakes and ice cream. I hate that they leave this gross ooze that taints anything it touches.


i actually like the cherries ;-; though i agree, real cherries are 100% better and more healthy anyway


----------



## Stella-Io

oak said:


> Chili is just not chili unless you add beans. I see some people's recipes where it's just ground beef, spices & water and maybe half an onion if you're lucky. That's just watery ground beef soup ya liars



How can people call it chili if it has no beans? Meat of some sort (usually beef but I've seen people use chicken) and beans is essential for chili. Otherwise it just ain't.

The whole Mario series is a bit over rated and pushed too much, esp as crossover events into other games.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## ting1984

Vegetables and meat taste better than sweets.  I'd rather have broccoli and steak than a cake.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

There should be a popular opinions thread or just a regular opinions thread


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like Hyrule Warriors better than Age of Calamity. This BOTW spinoff is more boring.
thank goodness l just borrowed the copy

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



ting1984 said:


> Vegetables and meat taste better than sweets.  I'd rather have broccoli and steak than a cake.


l am the same


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Black rose looks more brown than black but perhaps I am colorblind


----------



## Mr_Persona

Alolan_Apples said:


> Don’t know if it counts as an unpopular opinion, but I kinda feel that the newer Pokémon species feel less like Pokémon and more like a new rivaling franchise that is trying to be as popular as Pokémon is. While I do acknowledge that every official Pokémon is a real Pokémon, but it feels very different in later generations.
> 
> In terms of how much a generation feels like Pokémon, Gen I is 100%, Gen II is 90%, Gen III is 80%, Gen IV is 65%, Gen V is 50%, Gen VI is 35%, Gen VII is 20%, and Gen VIII is merely 10%.
> 
> Also an unpopular opinion outside the genwunner circle, I can also see how uncreative some of the designs are. Even the earlier Pokémon based on inanimate objects, including Klinklang, Vanilluxe, and Garbodor, were done right. But starting 6th Generation, creativity becomes a problem. Pokémon based on inanimate objects are literally inanimate objects (key rings, flower wreaths, apples), while Pokémon based on animals are starting to become more like real animals than Pokémon. I can see why there are fewer new species every generation. Granted, there are a couple of species from Gen VI and later that are either creative, or feels like Pokémon (but not both), but there’s enough to prove this point.


Sword/Shield has boring designed Pokèmon.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Black rose looks more brown than black but perhaps I am colorblind


not colorblind at all. Black roses have always looked brown in AC games


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Mr_Persona said:


> Sword/Shield has boring designed Pokèmon.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> 
> not colorblind at all. Black roses have always looked brown in AC games


I wish they looked blacker tbh...

Then again we can't risk opening a portal to the shadow realm


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Turkey and ham (unless it's lunch meat) are both gross. I don't understand the hype behind it.


----------



## Uffe

Stella-Io said:


> The whole Mario series is a bit over rated and pushed too much, esp as crossover events into other games.



Something I've noticed for sometime. Nintendo puts too much focus on Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, and Fire Emblem. I understand these series are popular and sell practically like hotcakes, but I wish they'd put more attention on their other games that have a fanbase but are overlooked or completely ignored. F-Zero has many fans, but because it's a racing genre, I don't think it would sell as well. Meanwhile, Mario Kart will, because it's Mario. Star Fox Zero came out a few years ago, but I don't think it did well. Metroid Prime 4 was announced years ago, but we haven't heard much about it, and sadly, this series doesn't do well in the east like it does in the west. Metroid: Samus Returns came out on the 3DS, but I don't think it sold as well as it could have because of bad marketing. I don't know the real reason. I can see that series stopping if Metroid Prime 4 doesn't sell well. Kid Icarus was brought back by Sakurai, but he doesn't have plans of making another one, so that series probably won't see the light of day for a long time or ever.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Alright I came up with one; Burger King kinda sucks imo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ametsa Izarra said:


> Alright I came up with one; Burger King kinda sucks imo


Eh, I prefer their burgers over McDonald’s; McDonald’s burgers taste like salt and sadness (my hot take). Everything else that McDonald’s makes is better than Burger King tho (except for coke remix but better restaurants have that too so d: )


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Eh, I prefer their burgers over McDonald’s; McDonald’s burgers taste like salt and sadness. Everything else that McDonald’s makes is better than Burger King tho (except for coke remix but better restaurants have that too so d: )


What about Chick-Fil-A milkshakes?

Those are the absolute best...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mr_Persona said:


> Sword/Shield has boring designed Pokèmon.


At least some of them (like Drednaw and Corviknight) look more like Pokémon than anything else. But it’s true that the others (even the starter families and especially the Skwovet family), don’t feel like Pokémon. Heck, there are several fan Pokémon that feel more like Pokémon than a good deal of Pokémon introduced in X/Y or later.

Creativity or not, they will have to get to a point where no new species are created. I’m hoping that they will eventually break the 1,000 barrier since they’re so close, but I still think they should come to an end.



Ametsa Izarra said:


> Alright I came up with one; Burger King kinda sucks imo


I’m not much of a fan for Burger King either. Typically, common fast food chains are no better than fast food chains you can only find in certain areas. The closest fast food restaurant to where I live is Whataburger, which is better than both McDonald’s and Burger King.


----------



## Rika092

I actually really don’t get the hype about pokemon, even the earlier seasons. I like digimon better (the first couple of seasons)

also, this may anger a lot of people but I do really like pineapples on my pizza lol Hawaii pizza is one of my favorites


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Rika092 said:


> also, this may anger a lot of people but I do really like pineapples on my pizza lol Hawaii pizza is one of my favorites


Haven’t tried true Hawaiian pizza but I’ve had pizza with bbq sauce in place of pizza sauce, pineapple and bacon and it’s delicious


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Alolan_Apples said:


> At least some of them (like Drednaw and Corviknight) look more like Pokémon than anything else. But it’s true that the others (even the starter families and especially the Skwovet family), don’t feel like Pokémon. Heck, there are several fan Pokémon that feel more like Pokémon than a good deal of Pokémon introduced in X/Y or later.
> 
> Creativity or not, they will have to get to a point where no new species are created. I’m hoping that they will eventually break the 1,000 barrier since they’re so close, but I still think they should come to an end.
> 
> 
> I’m not much of a fan for Burger King either. Typically, common fast food chains are no better than fast food chains you can only find in certain areas. The closest fast food restaurant to where I live is Whataburger, which is better than both McDonald’s and Burger King.


I got some burger king to try it and nope, not my cup of tea

At least their icecream machine wasn't broken


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rika092 said:


> I actually really don’t get the hype about pokemon, even the earlier seasons. I like digimon better (the first couple of seasons)


People kept comparing Pokémon to Digimon. This comparison sounds more like SpongeBob vs Avatar than Fairly Oddparents vs Jimmy Neutron. Digimon isn’t a Nintendo franchise. Pokémon is. I don’t even see Digimon anywhere in stores, but I see Pokémon almost everywhere. Not trying to tell you to stop comparing, but I want to know why they’re still being compared.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Alolan_Apples said:


> People kept comparing Pokémon to Digimon. This comparison sounds more like SpongeBob vs Avatar than Fairly Oddparents vs Jimmy Neutron. Digimon isn’t a Nintendo franchise. Pokémon is. I don’t even see Digimon anywhere in stores, but I see Pokémon almost everywhere. Not trying to tell you to stop comparing, but I want to know why they’re still being compared.


I think it’s because they’re both games that involve collecting monsters that came out around the same time. I’m not as well versed with digimon as I am with Pokémon but I think that’s the main reason. Otherwise from what little I do know about digimon they’re vastly different series.

I just feel like peeps shouldn’t say “mon” franchises are just Pokémon clones, nor should new developers try to solely ape Pokémon in their mons franchise. Take Temtem for example. It’s very obvious that it’s trying to be Pokémon but cooler. I also think that right now it’s not all that interesting, and some of the steps to try to be like the earlier generations of Pokémon actually are for the worse (I don’t like how the rival HAS to be cooler than you in literally every way).


----------



## Mr_Persona

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I wish they looked blacker tbh...
> 
> Then again we can't risk opening a portal to the shadow realm


yeah but l seen them irl and they really aren't black black but they are darker. but still ac could have them darker


----------



## Rika092

Alolan_Apples said:


> People kept comparing Pokémon to Digimon. This comparison sounds more like SpongeBob vs Avatar than Fairly Oddparents vs Jimmy Neutron. Digimon isn’t a Nintendo franchise. Pokémon is. I don’t even see Digimon anywhere in stores, but I see Pokémon almost everywhere. Not trying to tell you to stop comparing, but I want to know why they’re still being compared.



i’m a 90s kid and my exposure to both franchise were strictly limited to the cartoons airing on TV. Both are childhood nostalgias for me, and like Your Local Wild Child said, the two came out around the same time, the story is similar in the sense that both revolves around a group of kids working with their cute monster friends to beat the evil forces. The “mons” all have the ability to evolve into more powerful monsters which serves key role in moving the storyline forward.At least this is why I compare the two all the time. That said, I didn’t know Pokemon is part of Nintendo brands until much much later. And there’s no question Nintendo is 1000 times more successful at commercializing their franchise than Bandai, which I think is the owner of the digimon franchise. However, me as a kid can’t tell who’s owning what, so that distinction wasn’t really seeded in my mind growing up, which is why I still compare them with each other all the time


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Every single type of politician should have term limits, income caps, and the inability to partner up with any sort of outside affiliation (organization, movement, business, etc).

California, I mourn for you.


----------



## Pondo

Charizard is completely overrated, let alone gen one as a whole. (Though maybe this isn't as unpopular as I think.)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Vie said:


> Charizard is completely overrated, let alone gen one as a whole. (Though maybe this isn't as unpopular as I think.)


I feel like charizard being overrated is not unpopular at all. I think even those who like charizard are getting annoyed by the overexposure GF is giving it.

It’s the only starter I actively dislike, btw. I’m REALLY not a fan of being force-fed “charizard be the coolest” stuff all the time. Its preevolutions and its sibling starters are fine, though.


----------



## sunnibunniva

Vie said:


> Charizard is completely overrated, let alone gen one as a whole. (Though maybe this isn't as unpopular as I think.)


Charmander is my favorite starter, but I have to agree. If he was just popular among the fans it'd be fine, but nintendo/gamefreak KNOW he sells and it gets ridiculous. It ways actually funny how forced he was in sw/sh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

achbran03 said:


> Charmander is my favorite starter, but I have to agree. If he was just popular among the fans it'd be fine, but nintendo/gamefreak KNOW he sells and it gets ridiculous. It ways actually funny how forced he was in sw/sh



Even Incineroar is better than Charizard. Despite over-exposure, I still think the Kanto starters is one of the best set of starters. The only reason why I don’t think they’re the best is because of the Alola starters. That’s the real best starter set.

Additionally, I think Charizard had more exposure than over half the main cast of Star Wars.


----------



## Korichi

I don’t like the food from McDonalds. I prefer Hungry Jacks much better instead, the burgers from McDonalds just make me feel sick after I eat them.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

burger king is the worse fast food joint, especially since they got rid of their onion rings.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> especially since they got rid of their onion rings.


THEY GOT RID OF THEIR ONION RINGS?!?!? That was one of the few things that they had a leg up on with McDonald’s...big sad.

There’s better burger chains where I live, anyways.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Creating New Year's resolutions is the reason why we don't complete our New Year's resolutions. There's no mystery or excitement, just a nagging lack of interest or motivation.

Getting sick of ourselves- whether in the middle of the year or beginning- is the only point at which we change.


----------



## LadyDestani

Korichi said:


> I don’t like the food from McDonalds. I prefer Hungry Jacks much better instead, the burgers from McDonalds just make me feel sick after I eat them.


Same here. I don't know why but I feel sick every time I've eaten McDonald's as an adult. Thus, I don't eat there anymore.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## saucySheep

The music that they play on radio stations today is just _garbage. _Literally every song released in 2020 was absolute sh-- with a couple of exceptions. I just don't get it. It's ALWAYS about how sexy this person is or how terrible their breakup was or something along those lines. 

WHERE ARE THE TASTEFUL MUSIC ARTISTS ANYMORE 
I MISS MCR


----------



## trashpedia

Korichi said:


> I don’t like the food from McDonalds. I prefer Hungry Jacks much better instead, the burgers from McDonalds just make me feel sick after I eat them.


Tbh the only good thing from McDonalds is their french fries and that's about it imo.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



saucySheep said:


> The music that they play on radio stations today is just _garbage. _Literally every song released in 2020 was absolute sh-- with a couple of exceptions. I just don't get it. It's ALWAYS about how sexy this person is or how terrible their breakup was or something along those lines.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE TASTEFUL MUSIC ARTISTS ANYMORE
> I MISS MCR


I feel like a lot of mainstream music nowadays actually sounds super manufactured or all sound the same. I am probably a bit biased here but imo pop music from 2015 and onwards started getting worse or repetitive. I don't know if it's just me or it was because I started listening to pop less and delving into other genres of music, but once I heard "Never Be The Same" by Camila Cabello, I wanted to rip my ears because it was the *worst *_(and really unseasoned)_ pop song I had ever heard.

Maybe it's just me but I also think it has to do with the fact that pop songs back then weren't trying to take themselves too seriously and weren't all songs about love or getting betrayed but now it just feels same-y. Now you have these basic pop songs about love and heartbreak that take themselves too seriously and exist just to probably win a Grammy despite them probably being rigged lmaooo


----------



## saucySheep

trashpedia said:


> I feel like a lot of mainstream music nowadays actually sounds super manufactured or all sound the same. I am probably a bit biased here but imo pop music from 2015 and onwards started getting worse or repetitive. I don't know if it's just me or it was because I started listening to pop less and delving into other genres of music, but once I heard "Never Be The Same" by Camila Cabello, I wanted to rip my ears because it was the *worst *_(and really unseasoned)_ pop song I had ever heard.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I also think it has to do with the fact that pop songs back then weren't trying to take themselves too seriously and weren't all songs about love or getting betrayed but now it just feels same-y. Now you have these basic pop songs about love and heartbreak that take themselves too seriously and exist just to probably win a Grammy despite them probably being rigged lmaooo


it really is all the same... 
this is why indie music is getting more popular.
and why mainstream artists like taylor swift are trying to copy the indie style. to get more popular.

It's always about... uh... adult stuff ;-; life isn't just about *non-virgin activities* 

I've never liked pop music anyway with a few exceptions. all i listen to anymore is classical and rock (any type of rock, too - heavy metal rock, punk rock, emo rock, classic rock, pop rock.... i could go on forever... anything with electric guitars and drums)


----------



## Pondo

Coffee _and_ tea are gross. Coffee is bitter, and no matter how much creamer or milk and sugar you add to it, I can still taste the bitterness. Tea is hot (sometimes cold, ice cold) water with leaves in it. Barely any flavour, and adding honey to it is very strange to me.
I will just stick with my plain-Jane water, thank you very much!

Sorry to have offended anyone, but my taste buds are the outlier of my family, and it shows.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Vie said:


> Tea is hot (sometimes cold, ice cold) water with leaves in it. Barely any flavour, and adding honey to it is very strange to me.


With traditional teas, I agree with you. Not a big fan of plain black or green teas. I do like herbal teas that focus on hibiscus or fruit, though. Have you ever tried anything like that?


----------



## Pondo

Your Local Wild Child said:


> With traditional teas, I agree with you. Not a big fan of plain black or green teas. I do like herbal teas that focus on hibiscus or fruit, though. Have you ever tried anything like that?


I think I've only tried chamomile and green tea. Both are very bland and off-putting to me, but strangely enough, I love green tea mints (from Trader Joe's, especially)?? I guess those are more condensed than a tea bag sitting in boiling water, though.
Fruit tea seems more up my alley, but I have low expectations... my disdain of tea knows no bounds.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Vie said:


> I think I've only tried chamomile and green tea. Both are very bland and off-putting to me, but strangely enough, I love green tea mints (from Trader Joe's, especially)?? I guess those are more condensed than a tea bag sitting in boiling water, though.
> Fruit tea seems more up my alley, but I have low expectations... my disdain of tea knows no bounds.


I’m not a big fan of chamomile tea, either. Hibiscus tea blends tend to have a more tart flavor that isn’t exactly like those sorts of teas. I understand if you’re not too keen on tea, though!


----------



## Midoriya

Vie said:


> Coffee _and_ tea are gross. Coffee is bitter, and no matter how much creamer or milk and sugar you add to it, I can still taste the bitterness. Tea is hot (sometimes cold, ice cold) water with leaves in it. Barely any flavour, and adding honey to it is very strange to me.
> I will just stick with my plain-Jane water, thank you very much!
> 
> Sorry to have offended anyone, but my taste buds are the outlier of my family, and it shows.



I agree.  I used to drink coffee, but now I hate both coffee and tea.  I’ve been coming up with different things I could drink, but in the end I need to be drinking more water anyway, so it’s probably best that I only have water available.


----------



## tumut

Anita Sarkeesian is a pretty good critic and journalist despite having some shady **** in her past


----------



## coldpotato

As someone who has played both New Leaf and New Horizons, I think New Horizons is overall a much better game.
Most of the time I see people who have played both games prefer new leaf. I've gone back to new leaf now and then when I get bored and while it does have some cool stuff new horizons doesn't, overall it keeps reminding me how much better new horizons is overall. I could type up a whole essay about all the reasons why lol


----------



## EmmaFrost

coldpotato said:


> As someone who has played both New Leaf and New Horizons, I think New Horizons is overall a much better game.
> Most of the time I see people who have played both games prefer new leaf. I've gone back to new leaf now and then when I get bored and while it does have some cool stuff new horizons doesn't, overall it keeps reminding me how much better new horizons is overall. I could type up a whole essay about all the reasons why lol


I definitely agree. Most of the people I see complaining about NH are doing so because of the lack of furniture sets, but I am optimistic that they’ll be added eventually. I think the game has a lot more to offer than previous instalments. Do I miss certain things about New Leaf? Absolutely. I miss the music so much that I will go on YouTube and listen to NL music while I play NH. But I think NH is by far a better game


----------



## amemome

I don't understand why people like eggnog. Texture is good, but the flavors are kinda weird. Also isn't the egg raw in eggnog?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

amemome said:


> I don't understand why people like eggnog. Texture is good, but the flavors are kinda weird. Also isn't the egg raw in eggnog?



I don’t even get why it’s some Christmas tradition. While I do appreciate Christmas and its traditions, some should go by the wayside. Examples:

- Elf on Shelf (definitely)
- Egg Nog
- Turducken (what makes special meats so “Christmasy”)
- Christmas Crackers (cool concept, but the stuff inside is lame)
- Fruit cake (brownies are the best food you can make for Christmas, I could also take mousse and parfaits)
- Many Christmas songs (not like Jingle Bells or Joy to the World, but rather songs that are akin to “Santa Baby” and “I see mommy kissing Santa Claus”)

Now I don’t seem to mind commonly-played Christmas songs (including “Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude”), Christmas specials, advent calendars, lights everywhere, and these nativity plays, as Christmas is more about that than about what I listed above.

Discarding stupid traditions aside, I support some more radical changes to Christmas, including:

- Making restaurants open for Christmas (oh wait, some have already done that)
- Making any object be a Christmas object, not just Christmas trees (you can have nativity tables or Christmas town tables with presents under the tables)
- Celebrating it any time of the month, not just December 25th


----------



## amemome

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t even get why it’s some Christmas tradition. While I do appreciate Christmas and its traditions, some should go by the wayside. Examples:
> 
> - Elf on Shelf (definitely)
> - Egg Nog
> - Turducken (what makes special meats so “Christmasy”)
> - Christmas Crackers (cool concept, but the stuff inside is lame)
> - Fruit cake (brownies are the best food you can make for Christmas, I could also take mousse and parfaits)
> - Many Christmas songs (not like Jingle Bells or Joy to the World, but rather songs that are akin to “Santa Baby” and “I see mommy kissing Santa Claus”)
> 
> Now I don’t seem to mind commonly-played Christmas songs (including “Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude”), Christmas specials, advent calendars, lights everywhere, and these nativity plays, as Christmas is more about that than about what I listed above.
> 
> Discarding stupid traditions aside, I support some more radical changes to Christmas, including:
> 
> - Making restaurants open for Christmas (oh wait, some have already done that)
> - Making any object be a Christmas object, not just Christmas trees (you can have nativity tables or Christmas town tables with presents under the tables)
> - Celebrating it any time of the month, not just December 25th


Oh my gosh I completely forgot about fruit cake aka THE CURSED LOAF. I hate fruit cake with a passion


----------



## Corrie

Mezzanine said:


> I absolutely despise conventional music listening methods. No, I don't want to pay for Spotify cause they don't have half the bands I like, and they treat artists horribly. I don't want it on my phone period, I'm sick of being bombarded by ads, and my phone is clunky and unintuitive for music listening.
> 
> I'm seriously planning on getting an Ipod from 2005 or a Walkman cause I'm so sick of this BS as a music lover.


I have an iPod Nano from 2012 that I still use to listen to music on car trips and stuff. I can't stand paying for Spotify either.


----------



## Holla

I like Pokemon Sword and Shield. 

Now, it's far from my favourite game in the series and I agree with most of the criticism fans have, but that doesn't make it a bad game. Sure it's mediocre by Pokemon standards but I still enjoyed playing it and feel like more people would too if they just gave it a chance.

Also all the hate/threats the devs were/are getting is so uncalled for. Constructive criticism is more than enough to let them know we aren't happy with certain features and where to go next with making future games better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Holla said:


> I like Pokemon Sword and Shield.
> 
> Now, it's far from my favourite game in the series and I agree with most of the criticism fans have, but that doesn't make it a bad game. Sure it's mediocre by Pokemon standards but I still enjoyed playing it and feel like more people would too if they just gave it a chance.
> 
> Also all the hate/threats the devs were/are getting is so uncalled for. Constructive criticism is more than enough to let them know we aren't happy with certain features and where to go next with making future games better.



I’m still haunted by the fact that some of the haters wished that all of Game Freak got COVID-19, right when they heard news that one of the employees was tested positive for COVID-19. Do they even realize how bad this is?


----------



## EmmaFrost

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m still haunted by the fact that some of the haters wished that all of Game Freak got COVID-19, right when they heard news that one of the employees was tested positive for COVID-19. Do they even realize how bad this is?


That's disgusting. Some people take video games way too effing seriously. Wishing harm on Game Freak employees? I cannot fathom. 

Anyways, new unpopular opinion:
Barbie Supermodel on the SNES is one of my favourite video games ever, because of the wholesome childhood memories it provides.


----------



## Uffe

Vie said:


> Coffee _and_ tea are gross. Coffee is bitter, and no matter how much creamer or milk and sugar you add to it, I can still taste the bitterness. Tea is hot (sometimes cold, ice cold) water with leaves in it. Barely any flavour, and adding honey to it is very strange to me.
> I will just stick with my plain-Jane water, thank you very much!
> 
> Sorry to have offended anyone, but my taste buds are the outlier of my family, and it shows.



I take no offense to what you said. Coffee and tea isn't for everyone. I think many people think coffee all just tastes the same. Perhaps you're not that person, and it's really an acquired taste, meaning that it probably tastes gross.  I used to hate coffee. Most of the different flavors are very subtle, so yeah, it's still bitter. I prefer acidic coffee. There's coffee that tastes like dirt, and that's the kind I hate. Then there is blond coffee, which isn't all that bitter, but probably just tastes like weirdly flavored hot water. I can't stand dark coffee, though. I agree with you about how if you add cream or sugar, it really doesn't make much of a difference because you can still taste the bitterness.

I actually like green tea the most. Compared to black tea, there is a subtle sweetness to it. Black tea took some getting used to. My brother loves black tea, so when I couldn't find any other bottled tea, I stuck with black tea and got used to it. I do love mint green tea, though. That stuff is delicious!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I wish to have hair go down to my butt, just like my old friend's hair. Ah a dream can come true someday.


----------



## tessa grace

among us is overrated


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vie said:


> Charizard is completely overrated, let alone gen one as a whole. (Though maybe this isn't as unpopular as I think.)


He is overrated. Nothing cool about him at all.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020



Rika092 said:


> I actually really don’t get the hype about pokemon, even the earlier seasons. I like digimon better (the first couple of seasons)
> 
> also, this may anger a lot of people but I do really like pineapples on my pizza lol Hawaii pizza is one of my favorites


is thers more than one digimon game?


----------



## Uffe

thetessagrace said:


> among us is overrated


I still enjoy watching it, but I agree. If they added different modes, perhaps I would find it to be much more interesting to watch. The only reason I watch it is because there are YouTubers I like that play it.


----------



## tessa grace

Uffe said:


> I still enjoy watching it, but I agree. If they added different modes, perhaps I would find it to be much more interesting to watch. The only reason I watch it is because there are YouTubers I like that play it.


totally agree


----------



## saucySheep

Mr_Persona said:


> I wish to have hair go down to my butt, just like my old friend's hair. Ah a dream can come true someday.


hair just stops growing at some point. :/
be happy, though, long hair is insanely hard to take care of 


anyway
unpopular opinion of the day:
Sweet tea is disgusting. I love living in the south but.... it's depressing to have to live with a bunch of country bumkins who would swear by their nasty sweet tea


----------



## Uffe

thetessagrace said:


> totally agree


I was watching one video one day of Among Us, and instead of just going around taking people out in a secretive manner, they turned it into a game of hide and seek. They didn't know who the imposter was, and they weren't allowed to boot anybody off. So it was interesting to watch it be played that way. I don't know what else they could add to make the game more interesting. Still.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I didn’t even like charizard in the anime. I’m not a fan of the type of story arc that it went through. Charmander was cute, but as soon as charmeleon came around it got annoying FAST. Sure, it did get redemption but that’s not a good first impression...


----------



## Mr_Persona

saucySheep said:


> hair just stops growing at some point. :/
> be happy, though, long hair is insanely hard to take care of
> 
> 
> anyway
> unpopular opinion of the day:
> Sweet tea is disgusting. I love living in the south but.... it's depressing to have to live with a bunch of country bumkins who would swear by their nasty sweet tea


Well l think it's possible for some people. I already have very long hair and no problems so far the past years. Wished my mom didn't cut my hair very short 2 years ago.


----------



## saucySheep

Mr_Persona said:


> Well l think it's possible for some people. I already have very long hair and no problems so far the past years. Wished my mom didn't cut my hair very short 2 years ago.


i meant for like different people lol. some people's hair can reach 20 ft while others will forever remain at 3-4 feet


----------



## Fjoora

Burn me at the stake for this one, but blocking people on the internet, when you spend an immense amount of your free time on social media, is really unproductive for your mental development and well-being. You can't block people in real life, and problematic people help to shape you so that you grow and adapt to hardship and adversity, as well as teach us that not every human on the planet shares all of our thoughts and opinions implicitly. We should be more patient with each other, let people speak their opinions, and approach them in a manner that can be productive for everyone. Hiding in bubbles isn't safe. You'll just be more vulnerable in the future.


----------



## Midoriya

I don’t know how unpopular this actually is, but here goes.

Crackers with cheese is okay for a snack, but crackers with cheese AND mayonnaise on top is amazing, is the best snack I’ve ever had, and beats all the other snacks.  The crackers have to be good though (not boring or cheap crackers), cheese as well (not American cheese or some other kinds), and the mayonnaise too (has to have some zing to it).


----------



## Sheep Villager

Mr_Persona said:


> He is overrated. Nothing cool about him at all.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 2, 2020
> 
> 
> is thers more than one digimon game?



As a hardcore Digimon fan for over 15 years and still going I can tell you there is definitely more than one Digimon game. There is actually a new one coming for the switch in 2021. It's going to be a visual novel + Fire Emblem type of game.

In general Digimon has a lot of products, but they very rarely show up outside of Japan. It gives the illusion that Digimon isn't a thing anymore but the scene is very much still alive and flourishing.​


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheep Villager said:


> As a hardcore Digimon fan for over 15 years and still going I can tell you there is definitely more than one Digimon game. There is actually a new one coming for the switch in 2021. It's going to be a visual novel + Fire Emblem type of game.
> 
> In general Digimon has a lot of products, but they very rarely show up outside of Japan. It gives the illusion that Digimon isn't a thing anymore but the scene is very much still alive and flourishing.​


ah okay l see now. Well l will try to finish all games.


----------



## Livia

Mr_Persona said:


> I wish to have hair go down to my butt, just like my old friend's hair. Ah a dream can come true someday.



My hair goes down to my butt. I like it and I'll probably never get it cut short, but I almost did this summer because I got tired of how long it takes to wash it and style it. I also never wear it down because it's annoying when I sit on it, and I just have a lot of hair. It's very thick and wavy/curly in addition to being long. I usually keep it in either a braid or a bun.


----------



## Livia

I don’t like any of the songs from the new album that Evanescence is making. I was always a huge fan of them and loved almost all of their older songs. I also loved Synthesis. I was really looking forward to this new album, but so far the songs have been kinda terrible. I‘ve listened to them once and had no desire to hear them again. I also haven’t enjoyed any of the new music videos either.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Livia said:


> My hair goes down to my butt. I like it and I'll probably never get it cut short, but I almost did this summer because I got tired of how long it takes to wash it and style it. I also never wear it down because it's annoying when I sit on it, and I just have a lot of hair. It's very thick and wavy/curly in addition to being long. I usually keep it in either a braid or a bun.


yeah that's what l want to do is to put it in a braid. It's hard to reach my dream because my mom hates how my hair gets long. She even shouldn't be telling what to because l'm at an age when l'm considered an adult.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

2020 was a good year (for me, at least. It was certainly better than 2019, I tell you h'what).


----------



## Galaxite

Unpopular opinion but I love syrup on eggs and sausages. Also I hate fortnite.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Here is my new one. I'm happy that ACNH hardly got any awards from game awards. 

Don't attack and don't question why


----------



## Corrie

I don't get the obsession over coffee. Everyone I know "needs it to function" and is overall addicted to it. I just don't get it. It tastes bad and makes your breath smell.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Corrie said:


> I don't get the obsession over coffee. Everyone I know "needs it to function" and is overall addicted to it. I just don't get it. It tastes bad and makes your breath smell.



It's kind of baffling to me that coffee is so widely accepted when it's an addictive substance that causes actual withdrawal symptoms.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Professional sports, like the MLB and NFL, had their part of the play for a while, but I think it’s time for them to come to an end. First of all, they have been very vocal in recent controversies, especially touchy subjects. The MLB news would not stop talking about the Astros and how they cheated, the NFL was tainted by the national anthem protests, and the NBA has supported China’s dictatorial moves for profit. Also, people have taken sports way too seriously, even when it means assaulting others or making threats towards the players. There’s even drama within the players. I know it’s unfair to take away something from everybody over the actions done by the vocal minority, but when something becomes a problem that cannot be controlled (like when a site feature gets abused and couldn’t be moderated), it’s best to take it away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

South Park’s 20th Season is pretty good (or at least okay). Season 14 of South Park, however, should’ve still been declared the worst. I remember back when Season 14 was airing, reception towards the episodes were poor, and I’ve been seeing a lot of cynicism. Yet, when I do see many definitive lists, Season 20 tends to rank even lower, even though it was done better than Season 14. Actually, South Park was a lot better during the last seven seasons (minus Season 18) than it was before (even more than Season 5 and their famous episodes like when Butters got grounded for his school picture or when the boys and girls got into an intense fight).


----------



## Mr_Persona

why am l not interested in the current events. Guess l'm to lazy to do any crafts since l'm am doing one right now.


----------



## trashpedia

I'm probably going to get roasted alive and crucified for saying this but as someone who is studying to be a computer scientist, which is a STEM-related job, _I think liberal/fine arts are harder than STEM jobs_. Personally, I enjoy painting, drawing, and playing music in my free time but to do it in an extremely competitive and nit-picky field feels so overwhelming and probably damaging to my self-conscious and motivation. Heck, I can't even go through Instagram without feeling like crap when I see a person my age create wonderful art that almost makes mine look like a basic scribbled crayola drawing. Not to mention the stories I heard of many people who worked in the art industry as well. With STEM, you usually learn all your skills while in school and college etc, but with liberal/fine arts, most of the time you're really competing against people who have probably been working on their talent _since they were a __fetus. _Heck, in some art-relating jobs, if you don't have a certain "_je ne sais quoi" _or any sort of quality/style that an employer is looking for, you'll be flat out rejected regardless of how many years you've been working for in the industry. Even some places will flat out reject you and say "Sorry, but your portfolio has nothing to offer to us because we believe that your skills presented to us feel inexperienced or not what we want" despite having the most vibrant and interesting portfolio you've been working on for 20+ years. And no, this doesn't _just_ include visual arts like painting, it also includes others like writing, music, music, dancing, etc. You could literally work in the industry for many years, maybe your entire life, without ever making it big, especially if you're planning to be noticed independently. It seems like such a high-risk/high-reward job that I applaud anyone for taking part in such field. It's because of this reason I kinda went for comp-sci instead of taking a fine-arts focus, since you don't really need to have a degree to make it big in the industry.

Either way, it bothers me a lot when some STEM elitists call liberal or fine arts "stupid, low-effort, and useless" all while dismissing the amount of work people literally put into that field, because some people have been working on their artistic qualities *since they were a child*.


----------



## tumut

I like white chocolate. I'll eat it alone, but especially in cakes, cookies, and ice cream.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

trashpedia said:


> Either way, it bothers me a lot when some STEM elitists call liberal or fine arts "stupid, low-effort, and useless" all while dismissing the amount of work people literally put into that field, because some people have been working on their artistic qualities *since they were a child*.


As someone in a STEM major, I totally agree with you. I feel like you have to be putting out amazing works on the regular since kindergarten to even have a chance at those careers. I’d prefer to keep my art at a hobby level, anyways, since I’ve heard going professional drains all the fun out of doing your art. I’m not saying that this is always the case, but I’ve heard stories of regret from making a passion a career.


----------



## Plume

trashpedia said:


> Either way, it bothers me a lot when some STEM elitists call liberal or fine arts "stupid, low-effort, and useless" all while dismissing the amount of work people literally put into that field, because some people have been working on their artistic qualities *since they were a child*.


I hate the entire notion that something isn't worth studying if it isn't going to make you wealthy. I majored in painting & printmaking and a lot of people ask me if I regret it, and...I don't! I wouldn't recommend a fine arts degree to everyone, but I was in such a rut for so many years of my life because I didn't know what I wanted to study and felt like art wasn't an option. When I finally went for it, it was good for me.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I have a lot of unpopular, but correct opinions 

1. Batman and Robin is my favorite Batman movie. I genuinely enjoy it more than the Nolan movies. The Tim Burton era films were great but I still love the absolute bonkers campness of Batman and Robin.
2. The Phantom Menace is my favorite Star Wars lmao. Look the plot is garbage and the characters are stiff but I love the scenery and podracing. Naboo is literally so beautiful and I loved Padme. I like the originals esp A New Hope. Force Awakens was fun but derivative. I don't talk about the other two. Literally fell asleep twice trying to get through Rogue One. Anyway, the Mandalorian is better than any of the movies and it's partly because it doesn't take itself seriously.
3. Pokemon BW is the best gen. I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion but I tend to see people say Gen 1, 2 or 4.
4. Majora's Mask is the best Zelda game.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I dont like bacon and egg, or any fatty foods for breakfast. I dispise toast for breakie too. I cant stand 20's music mostly. Pokemon is overrated. Sanrio is actually a bit creepy for me


----------



## LuchaSloth

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I dont like bacon and egg, or any fatty foods for breakfast.




When I was a kid, trying to eat anything like that always made me nauseous beyond belief. I could force myself to eat some melon or cold cereal before going to school in the morning...but, anything with a strong odor or greasy composition always drove me to the verge of being physically ill. As an adult, I can eat pretty much anything as soon as I wake up. Which is probably a side effect of the solid decade I spent between the age of 19-30, when I was drinking a lot and being hungover all the time. Because, you learn to love those types of food pretty quickly when that's the case. Nothing cures a hangover quicker than a greasy breakfast sandwich and some coffee. But, yeah...that was definitely an acquired taste on my part. Struggled with that for a long time.


----------



## hakutaku

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> I dont like bacon and egg, or any fatty foods for breakfast.


Frankly, I hate fried meat in general, if I eat bacon I cook it in the oven lol, it's less greasy and it smells less fatty. It drives me mad when my family fry food, the smell clings to everything and I hate it 

Also, I haven't eaten breakfast in years! I'm never hungry when I wake up, so instead I eat all the breakfast foods I love (oats, cereal, toast) in the afternoon or evening haha. 

Another unpopular opinion (definitely unpopular in my country) I can't stand tea. Disgusting leaf water. Coffee tastes better and gives you more energy, what's not to like?


----------



## Lightspring

Warm submarine sandwiches (subs, heroes, hoagies, po‘boy and the other surplus names) are way better than cold ones. I don’t really like eating cold meat like bacon or ham, and I don’t know why.


----------



## trashpedia

I actually don't like pizza to be honest, it's too greasy for my likes. I do know actual authentic Italian pizza isn't as greasy though so I am curious to actually try it.


----------



## Psydye

I hate emo/screamo music.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

my unpopular opinion is i hate when people only experience one thing from a genre, like anime, and suddenly think they can attack the whole genre and go on a huge rant that is usually incorrect or comes off as being ignorant

just say you dont like the thing and move on, hating something you actually tried to get into is one thing, but hating something just because its popular or because you hated it the one time you tried it is another


----------



## trashpedia

Wojaks aren't funny anymore and some of them are basically being used to rile minorities against each other


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

New Super Mario Bros. U is a severely underrated masterpiece.
edit: The original version. Not the Deluxe version that adds in weird extra features like Peachette.


----------



## Pondo

Chinese anime (I've learned the name is "Donghua") is honestly more memorable than Japanese anime. I've only watched a select few but they've stuck more in my mind than most of the Japanese animations I've watched across my entire life.


----------



## Jam86

oof well
- among us is a boring game and i honestly don't understand the hype, same with fortnite

- billie eilish's music is overrated, her voice bothers me (ocean eyes is her only good song imo because she doesn't do that mumble voice)

- i don't like my birthday, i donno if this counts as an unpopular opinion but like normally others get excited for their birthdays, however i hate asking for stuff when i'm the only person getting gifts and i get uncomfortable when all the attention is on me 

- foods like pizza, kfc, burgers and hot dogs are gross

- revali from lozbotw is amazing and gets too much hate, like sure he's a jerk to link but there is a perfectly reasonable explanation why he is and i could go on about that forever so i won't (yet lol)

there's probably more but it's almost 4am and i can't think properly


----------



## Lightspring

Vie said:


> Chinese anime (I've learned the name is "Donghua") is honestly more memorable than Japanese anime. I've only watched a select few but they've stuck more in my mind than most of the Japanese animations I've watched across my entire life.


I’m glad to see someone else who appreciates 动画! I honestly like both, though here in the West, Chinese animation is _criminally_ underrated, or really any Chinese media in general. I’ve grown up watching a couple and there are so many good shows that deserve a watch. Some are pretty cliché and predictable, but nonetheless I hope that Chinese media gets appreciated a bit more.



Jam86 said:


> oof well
> - among us is a boring game and i honestly don't understand the hype, same with fortnite
> 
> - billie eilish's music is overrated, her voice bothers me (ocean eyes is her only good song imo because she doesn't do that mumble voice)
> 
> - i don't like my birthday, i donno if this counts as an unpopular opinion but like normally others get excited for their birthdays, however i hate asking for stuff when i'm the only person getting gifts and i get uncomfortable when all the attention is on me
> 
> - foods like pizza, kfc, burgers and hot dogs are gross
> 
> - revali from lozbotw is amazing and gets too much hate, like sure he's a jerk to link but there is a perfectly reasonable explanation why he is and i could go on about that forever so i won't (yet lol)
> 
> there's probably more but it's almost 4am and i can't think properly


110% agree with you about Ravioli, it’s just _asinine_ that he‘s even considered controversial in the BOTW fandom.


----------



## Alienfish

Jam86 said:


> oof well
> - among us is a boring game and i honestly don't understand the hype, same with fortnite
> 
> - billie eilish's music is overrated, her voice bothers me


basically this yeah.

also greta thunberg is not a climate saint or whatever


----------



## Psydye

Pokemon is overrated.


----------



## Stella-Io

Jam86 said:


> - billie eilish's music is overrated, her voice bothers me (ocean eyes is her only good song imo because she doesn't do that mumble voice)
> 
> - revali from lozbotw is amazing and gets too much hate, like sure he's a jerk to link but there is a perfectly reasonable explanation why he is and i could go on about that forever so i won't (yet lol)



Ah yes a fellow Revali liker as well. He really does get so much hate but I really like him, there's more to his personality then his ego let's on. His diary entries I think really show his character more, people just gotta critically read it a little bit. Althou his diary is locked behind DLC but still. He's prob my fav Champion, dars I say, he seems like he has more character than the others almost.

Also I should go listen to Ocean Eyes, I like some of Billie's songs. But yes I can agree the mumble voice isn't the best.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Twilight Princess is best Zelda game!

Breath of the Wild sucks
and don't attack me, because it's my opinion.


----------



## trashpedia

Vie said:


> Chinese anime (I've learned the name is "Donghua") is honestly more memorable than Japanese anime. I've only watched a select few but they've stuck more in my mind than most of the Japanese animations I've watched across my entire life.





Lightspring said:


> I’m glad to see someone else who appreciates 动画! I honestly like both, though here in the West, Chinese animation is _criminally_ underrated, or really any Chinese media in general. I’ve grown up watching a couple and there are so many good shows that deserve a watch. Some are pretty cliché and predictable, but nonetheless I hope that Chinese media gets appreciated a bit more.


Ngl a lot of Chinese media does get overshadowed a lot and sometimes even mistaken for something being Japanese because Japan is seen as "cooler", which is kinda messed up. Kinda disappointing to see it get slept on because ya know...China.


----------



## Corrie

I hate when websites tell you what to include in your password. I get that it makes it more secure but now my password will be forced to be something I can't remember due to shoving a symbol, capital, and 2 numbers in it. Let me make it how I want and if I get hacked, it's my own fault.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I may have said this before but if so I'll say it again:

I've disliked/hated about 95% of the dogs I've met in my life. they're so irritating and often stupid cause they don't listen to even the most basic commands. I also despise the sound of their bark and most dogs bark nonstop.

meanwhile I don't think I've ever met a cat that I don't like. cats are amazing, end of story.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

hating on villagers you have but dont like in your youtube videos isnt funny. i came here for some relaxing times seeing someone else have fun with the game, but i immediately click off when they start going off on a villager. you just seem hateful and like the nice persona you put on is fake

you can dislike any villager, but just putting it out there in your video by insulting their appearance is a bit much


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> I may have said this before but if so I'll say it again:
> 
> I've disliked/hated about 95% of the dogs I've met in my life. they're so irritating and often stupid cause they don't listen to even the most basic commands. I also despise the sound of their bark and most dogs bark nonstop.
> 
> meanwhile I don't think I've ever met a cat that I don't like. cats are amazing, end of story.


People say dogs are smart but like...where are the smart ones? I don't see any.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Corrie said:


> People say dogs are smart but like...where are the smart ones? I don't see any.


see my dog is smart and pretty well mannered but that's because I've taken the time to train him. he knows a lot of commands and listens very well. being around him makes me wish all dogs were like him lol.


----------



## ting1984

Exercise is fun.  I always enjoy working out.  I like the burn, the adrenaline, the endorphins, pushing myself.  I always feel better afterwards, too.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Corrie said:


> I hate when websites tell you what to include in your password. I get that it makes it more secure but now my password will be forced to be something I can't remember due to shoving a symbol, capital, and 2 numbers in it. Let me make it how I want and if I get hacked, it's my own fault.


I know right. I really hate how l can't do a little more simple password of my choice. I would get like pinkiepie34h6800 as a recommendation. Like seriously l can't remember silly passwords like those.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021



Corrie said:


> People say dogs are smart but like...where are the smart ones? I don't see any.


it depends of their owner actually. some owners know how to train their dog properly and some others don't know how or they don't bother and be lazy. Which leads the dog to be bad if it was born that way. My first dog was a little mean, but she was always good and she grew up as a good dog. Imo she's too nice to protect others since she is sorta scared of other animals.


----------



## Poppies_92

Here's some gaming ones

Okay, I'll get killed but Mario Odyssey is the weakest of the main 3D mario games [I still love the game a lot lol] Galaxy 1/2 might never be topped for me

I really enjoyed Pokémon X/Y and Sun And Moon, I know it's not the favorites of many today.

Donkey Kong County Returns & Tropical Freeze are the best 2D platfomers as of now

Also, I hate when people have loyalty to a gaming company [Fanboys/girls] and never see a company faults

I don't get the hate towards kids enjoying Fortnite/FNAF/Minecraft etc.... these days. Must be a generation thing i guess.

Last one, really hate Anti SJW YT channels.... I'll keep it at that


----------



## Firesquids

Poppies_92 said:


> Here's some gaming ones
> 
> Okay, I'll get killed but Mario Odyssey is the weakest of the main 3D mario games [I still love the game a lot lol] Galaxy 1/2 might never be topped for me
> 
> I really enjoyed Pokémon X/Y and Sun And Moon, I know it's not the favorites of many today.
> 
> Donkey Kong County Returns & Tropical Freeze are the best 2D platfomers as of now
> 
> Also, I hate when people have loyalty to a gaming company [Fanboys/girls] and never see a company faults
> 
> I don't get the hate towards kids enjoying Fortnite/FFAF/Minecraft etc.... these days. Must be a generation thing i guess.


This year I've been playing though all the 3D mario games for the first time 100%ing them and I think I had the most fun with galaxy, I wish they would port the second to the switch as I don't have a Wii U. so far Galaxy 1 is my fav, I'm currently mad at Odyssey for the volley ball 100 times moon

Pokemon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon are super underrated while SWSH is the worst Pokemon games ever! 

We have similar opinions, maybe I should give Donkey Kong a chance, have you played Spyro Reignited?


----------



## Poppies_92

Firesquids said:


> This year I've been playing though all the 3D mario games for the first time 100%ing them and I think I had the most fun with galaxy, I wish they would port the second to the switch as I don't have a Wii U. so far Galaxy 1 is my fav, I'm currently mad at Odyssey for the volley ball 100 times moon
> 
> Pokemon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon are super underrated while SWSH is the worst Pokemon games ever!
> 
> We have similar opinions, maybe I should give Donkey Kong a chance, have you played Spyro Reignited?



I love Spyro, played all 3 originals as a kid growing up, and played the Reignited also.

I sadly didn't like Sw/Sh either

DK Tropical is awesome to check on Switch, its challenging also if you like or don't like that. To bad that game never goes on sale sadly.

Volleyball, don't get me started of the Jump Rope part in New Donk City....

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021



SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> hating on villagers you have but dont like in your youtube videos isnt funny. i came here for some relaxing times seeing someone else have fun with the game, but i immediately click off when they start going off on a villager. you just seem hateful and like the nice persona you put on is fake
> 
> you can dislike any villager, but just putting it out there in your video by insulting their appearance is a bit much



I totally agree, I seen so many YTubers do this. Even some have special videos of kicking out Villagers...... 

Every villager is someone's favorite


----------



## shion

i really, really can't stand airpods, or any earbuds. they're so uncomfortable. headphones are comfy, cute, and they sound great, i don't get the appeal of anything else lol


----------



## Alienfish

Poppies_92 said:


> Okay, I'll get killed but Mario Odyssey is the weakest of the main 3D mario games [I still love the game a lot lol] Galaxy 1/2 might never be topped for me
> 
> 
> Also, I hate when people have loyalty to a gaming company [Fanboys/girls] and never see a company faults


Yeah and also when those fanpeople defend the site/game/etc to death and just can't see why other dislikes it and likes other stuff.. I mean neopets recently changed their layout to a baby drag and drop app things to make it more mobile-friendly but they could very well run two version and they had 3 year to re-code flash content and did like nothing but people keep defending that.. I assume zoomers who grew up with their nose in their phones but yeah.

And yeah SMO is very weak and camera is horrid.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> Yeah and also when those fanpeople defend the site/game/etc to death and just can't see why other dislikes it and likes other stuff.. I mean neopets recently changed their layout to a baby drag and drop app things to make it more mobile-friendly but they could very well run two version and they had 3 year to re-code flash content and did like nothing but people keep defending that.. I assume zoomers who grew up with their nose in their phones but yeah.
> 
> And yeah SMO is very weak and camera is horrid.


Right? Just because I say something I dislike about a game or something, doesn't mean I'm insulting you personally lol. 

Some people need to create identities beyond a game or company.


----------



## ting1984

I like being 36 years old, said no woman ever apparently except me.


----------



## Mr_Persona

it's funny that my sister uses this emoji a lot and it's sorta my favorite now


----------



## LadyDestani

ting1984 said:


> I like being 36 years old, said no woman ever apparently except me.


I agree with you. My thirties was probably my best time where I felt good physically, had the freedoms of an adult and the experience to use those freedoms wisely. Then, I hit 40 and my body decided it was done. LOL


----------



## Corrie

Sports bras are very uncomfortable. It feels like I'm wearing a corset. Or maybe I'm just not doing it right.


----------



## RoyalTea

I really don’t like Zelda as a game franchise.

I hate the show The Office. It is unwatchable trash.

I don’t like peanut butter.

Creed was way more annoying than Nickelback.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021



Sheep Villager said:


> It's kind of baffling to me that coffee is so widely accepted when it's an addictive substance that causes actual withdrawal symptoms.​


I know this is older, but i just wanted to drop a couple interesting facts people don’t think about concerning caffeine. It is habit-forming, but not detrimental unless taken in excess (2 cups a day is a safe limit). In fact, there are many benefits to caffeine consumption:

it blocks the stuff that makes you tired as the day progresses (adenosine)
It increases the stuff that makes you feel pleasure and controls how attentive you are (dopamine/norepinephrine)
Studies have shown consuming 200-300mg per day (100mg per cup of coffee) can lower risk of suicide by 45%
Other studies have shown a big improvement in general depression
Having too much caffeine increases anxiety, headaches and high blood pressure
3-5 cups of coffee a day may reduce risk of Alzheimer’s / Parkinson’s by 28%
Increases beneficial bacteria in your gut


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Poppies_92 said:


> Okay, I'll get killed but Mario Odyssey is the weakest of the main 3D mario games [I still love the game a lot lol] Galaxy 1/2 might never be topped for me


I loved Odyssey at first but upon replaying it I think I would be inclined to agree with you if 3D Land/World didn't exist. Not that those games are bad and they definitely had some highlights but aside from the really neat level designs and the cat power up they're just alright. I never really felt wowed playing them. Still, I think after replaying Mario 64 the combat feels much more interesting in that game. I get there's a lot more options when it comes to movement in Odyssey also but it feels a lot easier to execute in Mario 64 and it's a lot easier to master that game compared to Odyssey and I feel like the reward is better in the end.


----------



## Ichiban

Poppies_92 said:


> Here's some gaming ones
> 
> Okay, I'll get killed but Mario Odyssey is the weakest of the main 3D mario games [I still love the game a lot lol] Galaxy 1/2 might never be topped for me



it was way too easy, just like all the newer mario games. it was a huge disappointment to me when it came out, when peoples main defense is that you're meant to try and collect everything i just laugh it off. since when did mario games turn into collectathons, just getting stars are all it needs, not 5 different things


----------



## Poppies_92

Bread Kennedys said:


> I loved Odyssey at first but upon replaying it I think I would be inclined to agree with you if 3D Land/World didn't exist. Not that those games are bad and they definitely had some highlights but aside from the really neat level designs and the cat power up they're just alright. I never really felt wowed playing them. Still, I think after replaying Mario 64 the combat feels much more interesting in that game. I get there's a lot more options when it comes to movement in Odyssey also but it feels a lot easier to execute in Mario 64 and it's a lot easier to master that game compared to Odyssey and I feel like the reward is better in the end.



Shoot, didn't even think about 3d Land & World, only played 3d land when first released but can't remember the game to well. Didnt pick up 3D World, My Wii U was just my Wind Waker HD and Smash Bros machine....

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021



Origami said:


> it was way too easy, just like all the newer mario games. it was a huge disappointment to me when it came out, when peoples main defense is that you're meant to try and collect everything i just laugh it off. since when did mario games turn into collectathons, just getting stars are all it needs, not 5 different things



Yeah, After beating most of the post game I stopped around 700+ moons. The game didn't seem fun to continue at that point for me


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Say what you want about Reddit, but I think it's not that bad if you look in the right places with the right people. I've seen two small subreddits with niche game series and overall, the people there are pretty decent. Rarely do I see someone being indecent towards others. And my favourite part is that posts with inside jokes come every once in a while giving me a small laugh every now and then. Though I do agree on how Reddit is awful in other places where more people are involved, especially if it has anything to do with politics. Also, I'd avoid the Animal Crossing subreddit like a plague if I were you.


----------



## Envy

It makes me sad that people put down Super Mario 3D Land and World while rising up Galaxy 1/2. The two "series" share a lot of similarities in their foundations. They're all a move away from the style of Super Mario 64 and Sunshine. Instead of explorable worlds, they moved to linear obstacle courses for level design. Super Mario 3D Land/World were just more honest in their presentation compared to Galaxy.

2007-2017 was the darkest time for Super Mario platformers, I tell you. Every Mario platformer in production had become the same linear obstacle course design, whether 2D or 3D, and with 3D Land/World, everything was beginning to look the same as well.

Super Mario Odyssey completely bucked this trend. And for that I'm very grateful. Galaxy, SM3D Land/World, and NSMB all need to stay in the past. Although I'm personally okay with 3D Land/World becoming a series AS LONG AS games like Odyssey with the explorable world design continue as well.


----------



## Imbri

LadyDestani said:


> I agree with you. My thirties was probably my best time where I felt good physically, had the freedoms of an adult and the experience to use those freedoms wisely. Then, I hit 40 and my body decided it was done. LOL


Turning 30 was my freakout age. Once I got past that, it wasn't so bad, although I was in a toxic relationship for most of my 30s.

My 40s were a lot happier, and hitting 50 seems to have been the point where I stopped worrying about making everyone else happy at my expense.


----------



## chrliebot

I also don't like Shrek 2 that much....


----------



## RoyalTea

chrliebot said:


> I also don't like Shrek 2 that much....


I'm so glad someone finally said it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

people who dislike or disagree with the LGBT community because they're a Christian are pretty ignorant.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2021



Origami said:


> since when did mario games turn into collectathons


SM64 was a collectathon lol I don't get this comment


----------



## Yoshisaur

Bread Kennedys said:


> I loved Odyssey at first but upon replaying it I think I would be inclined to agree with you if 3D Land/World didn't exist. Not that those games are bad and they definitely had some highlights but aside from the really neat level designs and the cat power up they're just alright. I never really felt wowed playing them. Still, I think after replaying Mario 64 the combat feels much more interesting in that game. I get there's a lot more options when it comes to movement in Odyssey also but it feels a lot easier to execute in Mario 64 and it's a lot easier to master that game compared to Odyssey and I feel like the reward is better in the end.


3D World is my favorite 3D Mario game but 3D Land is probably my least favorite.


----------



## trashpedia

Corrie said:


> I hate when websites tell you what to include in your password. I get that it makes it more secure but now my password will be forced to be something I can't remember due to shoving a symbol, capital, and 2 numbers in it. Let me make it how I want and if I get hacked, it's my own fault.


The worst part about this is when you are too busy trying to remember your password, it locks your account after multiple attempts. And then when you make a new password and type in the password you attempted, it says ""you cannot use your old password".


----------



## Sheep Villager

Maybe me not being a star wars fan makes me just not get it but...

Baby Yoda isn't anything special. 
Sure the design is kind of cute but it's nothing groundbreaking and there are far cuter things out there. 
Kind of wish the hype would die down as I'm starting to get tired of seeing him everywhere.​


----------



## LuchaSloth

Oh...baby Yoda is definitely a blatant abuse of appealing to people's basest desires. We see this all the time. Whether it's something like baby Yoda, or Minions, Crazy Frog, or whatever. It's a regularly occurring cycle. The character itself is actually okay, IMO...but the fandom is borderline toxic. Lol.


----------



## Breath Mint

Twitter is terrible and needs to die


----------



## tumut

Twitter is actually just a ****tier version of tumblr for and is for normies


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Shellzilla said:


> Say what you want about Reddit, but I think it's not that bad if you look in the right places with the right people. I've seen two small subreddits with niche game series and overall, the people there are pretty decent. Rarely do I see someone being indecent towards others. And my favourite part is that posts with inside jokes come every once in a while giving me a small laugh every now and then. Though I do agree on how Reddit is awful in other places where more people are involved, especially if it has anything to do with politics. Also, I'd avoid the Animal Crossing subreddit like a plague if I were you.



100% agree. people also bash tumblr a lot but honestly how much youll like tumblr is based on who you follow. ive been on there for about 10 years and never have seen anything that i didnt want to see because i followed people who just post memes/aesthetic pictures. same with reddit tbh. i go to tumblr when twitter gets just too toxic


----------



## LuchaSloth

Breath Mint said:


> Twitter is terrible and needs to die



Twitter is a tool. You can actually engineer the newsfeed to be pretty darn useful/entertaining if you take the time. I used to be big against it...but, I'm on there pretty often these days. Most of the top trends are garbage...but your personal feed can be whatever you want it to be, really. Also, it's a lot better now that most of the political trash is being weeded out.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I don’t think you should have to do elective courses at the university level unless you choose to. Everything should be relevant to the degree you’re paying for, unless you CHOOSE to fulfill certain credits by taking unrelated (but equivalent) courses for the purpose or broadening your horizons or whatever


----------



## Zura

Fan service is ruining anime!!! (Don't know if this is unpopular or not )


----------



## RoyalTea

I don’t like Star Wars.


----------



## EmmaFrost

The fact that the president can pardon horrible people for horrible crimes is disgusting. Where are those checks and balances that the US government is supposed to have in this case? It's just shameful. I bet he will pardon all of the people involved in the insurrection and countless other unspeakable acts.


----------



## Kuroh

Christmas lights are still nice in January!

Most people seem to take theirs down the first week of the month  It's so much work to put them up and they look beautiful with the snow, they should be kept up longer for everyone to enjoy ~


----------



## Poppies_92

I hate the feel of current YouTube for some reason, especially gaming content which I used to love years ago. Too much drama for my taste it seems, and more of a popularity contest. Maybe I'm not searching right. I mostly just only watch educational content and trailers for game n movies as of now. Maybe it's a age thing as coming to 29 years of life


----------



## deSPIRIA

without criticizing it for the copious amounts of controversy i never understood why people were so hyped about cyberpunk 2077 in the first place. the concept itself is nothing new (the cyberpunk genre overall is a hit or miss for me) and the game looks super boring. william gibson, the guy credited for pioneering the cyberpunk genre describing it as "GTA skinned-over with a generic 80s retro-future" was pretty funny


----------



## trashpedia

Kuroh said:


> Christmas lights are still nice in January!
> 
> Most people seem to take theirs down the first week of the month  It's so much work to put them up and they look beautiful with the snow, they should be kept up longer for everyone to enjoy ~


I know in some countries, the holiday season doesn’t end until January 6 because of Epiphany, so they usually keep holiday decorations up until after Epiphany. 

Also I agree, Christmas lights aren’t completely out of season until after January.


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> Twitter is actually just a ****tier version of tumblr for and is for normies


both are pretty ****ty in their own way no matter the people using it, lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth

RoyalTea said:


> I don’t like Star Wars.



This was me for literally all of the movies...but, the spinoffs are saving it for me. 

I think the lineup that Disney has planned might actually make me a fan in the end.


----------



## hamster

Poppies_92 said:


> Last one, really hate Anti SJW YT channels.... I'll keep it at that


from someone that went through an anti sjw phase a few years ago, im glad that more people are seeing it for what it truly is. i wouldnt say its dying (Unfortunately) but a lot of people in that community are just laughing stocks.


----------



## Imbri

Jaws was never my scene, and...



RoyalTea said:


> I don’t like Star Wars.




Sorry, that song lyric popped into my head when I read that.


----------



## Alienfish

hamster said:


> from someone that went through an anti sjw phase a few years ago, im glad that more people are seeing it for what it truly is. i wouldnt say its dying (Unfortunately) but a lot of people in that community are just laughing stocks.


both sides sucks sometimes though but yeah youtuber culture needs to die.


----------



## shion

the idea that you NEED to do something productive with your day to count it as happy/worthwhile is dumb to me lol


----------



## VioletUV

lungs said:


> without criticizing it for the copious amounts of controversy i never understood why people were so hyped about cyberpunk 2077 in the first place. the concept itself is nothing new (the cyberpunk genre overall is a hit or miss for me) and the game looks super boring. william gibson, the guy credited for pioneering the cyberpunk genre describing it as "GTA skinned-over with a generic 80s retro-future" was pretty funny



i feel like their marketing team or w/e really hyped it up. the memes with keanu reeves probably contributed to that too.


----------



## Alienfish

"wear you face maskawareness"-aesthetic in customizable games.i don't get it.. like unless your game is a pandemic/hospital/dangerous stuff handling game etc. no need to wear one on your character to be fair. i guess certain weeb games doesn't help but ya, lol flame me.


----------



## Jam86

wap is such a terrible song, the lyrics are dreadful and so rude and it's not like it has a good beat or anything
everyone has their own taste in music but i don't get how wap is so popular

also despicable me would be a really funny movie if they took minions out
seriously, gru & vector are hilarious i don't get why they even put minions in it 

and finally, baby yoda is by far the creepiest thing i've seen in my life and it doesn't help that i see his face literally everywhere on the internet


----------



## TalviSyreni

Zack Snyder is completely overrated. I've never understood DC fans desperation to watch the "Snyder Cut" of Justice League, the first version (even though it was finished by Joss Whedon) was awful and I can't see the longer version being any better.


----------



## xXJessXx

I personally have never been able to enjoy Star Wars or any superhero movie D:


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

shion said:


> the idea that you NEED to do something productive with your day to count it as happy/worthwhile is dumb to me lol



ive said this before but im disabled and so there really isnt...much i can do with my day and so it grates on me a bit when people are like "i cant believe you didnt do anything but play games and make food" ...what else am i suppose to do

a big thing rn is the fact that people love going "you should only find someone who can fully benefit you in a relationship" because that just throws a lot of disabled people right out the door. people love advocating for us until they basically say "oh yeah if youre with someone who is disabled theyre worthless and just a burden in a relationship" ????


----------



## Poppies_92

TalviSyreni said:


> Zack Snyder is completely overrated. I've never understood DC fans desperation to watch the "Snyder Cut" of Justice League, the first version (even though it was finished by Joss Whedon) was awful and I can't see the longer version being any better.



I agree, Batman V Superman was my last hope [why did they do doomsday like that!?!] Lol, I think people are over hyping the HBO Max cut, but I know I'll check it out for curiosity. They need to start from a new point, hopefully after The Flash flim ;[

I also remember seeing a YT video stating that he wasn't even a fan of comic books


----------



## Imbri

xXJessXx said:


> I personally have never been able to enjoy Star Wars or any superhero movie D:



The only superhero movie I really liked was the 1978 Superman, mainly because Christopher Reeve was my first celebrity crush.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Poppies_92 said:


> I agree, Batman V Superman was my last hope [why did they do doomsday like that!?!] Lol, I think people are over hyping the HBO Max cut, but I know I'll check it out for curiosity. They need to start from a new point, hopefully after The Flash flim ;[
> 
> I also remember seeing a YT video stating that he wasn't even a fan of comic books


I fell asleep through Batman V Superman... twice. 

Personally I think DC are trying too hard to emulate the MCU with their own connecting comic book universe, but instead of taking their time to build on characters (like they do well at in the comics) they've rushed it and it's resulted in the hot mess that we've seen far from DC.


----------



## Alienfish

pastel galaxies are like the most overrated aesthetic. why would i want space pastel coloured?


----------



## tumut

Stealing from corporations/chains is not morally wrong if you are financially distressed.


----------



## CyrusMoonside

I like goat cheese! Black coffee! and Murder She Wrote! There I said it! Lol


----------



## Corrie

tumut said:


> Stealing from corporations/chains is not morally wrong if you are financially distressed.


Are we talking downloading things illegally for free? If so, I do that all the time and do not feel bad, even though I should.


----------



## Alienfish

CyrusMoonside said:


> I like goat cheese! Black coffee! and Murder She Wrote! There I said it! Lol


i can't eat goat cheese sadly but I agree on the other two they are good!


----------



## TalviSyreni

AirPods have got to be the most ridiculous thing ever invented by Apple. Sure they’re wireless but if you lose one or both they’re stupidly expensive to replace.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> AirPods have got to be the most ridiculous thing ever invented by Apple. Sure they’re wireless but if you lose one or both they’re stupidly expensive to replace.


yeah tbf i hate all wireless earpods/phones like that. plus they look ugly and if you have longer hair it looks like you're talking to yourself LOL


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

Canadian Metal bands usually always suck.


----------



## tumut

Winter is my favorite seasons and I'm quite enjoying this snowstorm we're having rn in the northeast. People who hate winter should go rot in Florida.


----------



## Poppies_92

Playing loud music for the whole street to hear is just the most annoying thing in the world and add loud bass to that......


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

Poppies_92 said:


> Playing loud music for the whole street to hear is just the most annoying thing in the world and add loud bass to that......


big feels, i live in a trailer park and the guy living across from me will rev his car late at night for almost an hour, play his music so loud that i can feel it, and all of this after park curfew


----------



## Poppies_92

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> big feels, i live in a trailer park and the guy living across from me will rev his car late at night for almost an hour, play his music so loud that i can feel it, and all of this after park curfew



Had this problem with our apartment neighbors, finally had to tell them something. Its just no respect for peace and quite after coming home from work ...


----------



## Neb

Why does every modern sitcom have an “over-sharing socially awkward” character? It was a little funny at first, but now I’m just sick of seeing these characters.


----------



## JemAC

Not sure why I'm thinking about this way past Christmas but Mariah Carey 'All I want for Christmas is you' is a highly overrated song, it probably doesn't help that I think she's really unlikeable but the song is awful and way overplayed during Christmas time, I just wish it would disappear for good and stop haunting me every year.

Also football/soccer is an absolutely awful sport - why are they all paid so much for kicking a ball? - and I'm fed up off getting ready to watch something on TV and finding that its been cancelled to make way for football, I know a lot of people really enjoy it but I can think off a lot more people that deserve the money that footballers are paid and who make a much bigger difference in the world.


----------



## Alienfish

JemAC said:


> Not sure why I'm thinking about this way past Christmas but Mariah Carey 'All I want for Christmas is you' is a highly overrated song, it probably doesn't help that I think she's really unlikeable but the song is awful and way overplayed during Christmas time, I just wish it would disappear for good and stop haunting me every year.


Yes I hate her voice in it and it's bad. She should have continued doing more gospel/soul pop rather than the awful wailing stuff she's been putting out.


----------



## Bk1234

JemAC said:


> TV and finding that its been cancelled to make way for football


Yes, this is so annoying!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

EmmaFrost said:


> I don’t think you should have to do elective courses at the university level unless you choose to. Everything should be relevant to the degree you’re paying for, unless you CHOOSE to fulfill certain credits by taking unrelated (but equivalent) courses for the purpose or broadening your horizons or whatever


yeah I go to a liberal arts college so I've often been forced to take classes that I hated or wasn't interested in (like English, did not enjoy either of my English classes at all). this semester I had to make a tough choice to fill out my fine arts credit, I've already taken music (obv I'm a Music major) and I hate dance so I decided on a theater class. prob won't like it lol, not a fan of theater.



sheilaa said:


> "wear you face maskawareness"-aesthetic in customizable games.i don't get it.. like unless your game is a pandemic/hospital/dangerous stuff handling game etc. no need to wear one on your character to be fair. i guess certain weeb games doesn't help but ya, lol flame me.


right????? I've been seeing them in Pokemon GO and Webkinz, like it's not a fashion statement lmao??


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I go to a liberal arts college so I've often been forced to take classes that I hated or wasn't interested in (like English, did not enjoy either of my English classes at all). this semester I had to make a tough choice to fill out my fine arts credit, I've already taken music (obv I'm a Music major) and I hate dance so I decided on a theater class. prob won't like it lol, not a fan of theater.
> 
> 
> right????? I've been seeing them in Pokemon GO and Webkinz, like it's not a fashion statement lmao??


I know right plus the games ones aren't the safer disposable ones either lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

funko pops are so ugly. i totally get the interest of collecting things and figures and stuff but man they look wrong. i hate their elongated heads and their little noses and their demonic beady eyes. i have no mouth and i must scream. i dont see the appeal in their designs at all.





what the hell is this. it looks like boss baby


----------



## Jam86

^^ i have loads of pop vinyls... 

anyway, that new pixar movie, soul, is by far the most boring film pixar has ever made 
not even gonna lie right, i got more entertainment out of the cars movies
i didn't laugh, smile or anything during soul, it was legit the most dull thing

like it was better than the live action mulan but what isn't


----------



## Alienfish

Jam86 said:


> ^^ i have loads of pop vinyls...
> 
> anyway, that new pixar movie, soul, is by far the most boring film pixar has ever made
> not even gonna lie right, i got more entertainment out of the cars movies
> i didn't laugh, smile or anything during soul, it was legit the most dull thing
> 
> like it was better than the live action mulan but what isn't


yeah i dunno it looked promising but a bit too modern catering for my taste. maybe i should watch it but yeah it defo looked overrated.

(i have like one funkopop of princess leia and i like it but i can agree on that they are bit overdone with some characters though)


----------



## Corrie

lungs said:


> funko pops are so ugly. i totally get the interest of collecting things and figures and stuff but man they look wrong. i hate their elongated heads and their little noses and their demonic beady eyes. i have no mouth and i must scream. i dont see the appeal in their designs at all.
> 
> View attachment 354288
> what the hell is this. it looks like boss baby


Ugh I hate Pop figures too. All the humans look creepy and disgusting.
The only one that doesn't look creepy I find is Pusheen but that's because it already has beady eyes lol. The Pokemon look okay as well; not great but okay.


----------



## Poppies_92

lungs said:


> funko pops are so ugly. i totally get the interest of collecting things and figures and stuff but man they look wrong. i hate their elongated heads and their little noses and their demonic beady eyes. i have no mouth and i must scream. i dont see the appeal in their designs at all.
> 
> View attachment 354288
> what the hell is this. it looks like boss baby



I'm surprised how popular they are still, I can't think of anything that doesn't have a Funko Pop line, I had a few Dragon Ball Z & DC comic ones, but hated how much space they took in my room so I gave them away lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

I truly hate Family Guy, I think its because I grew up young of its peak in popularity and had to hear people imitate this show for days and days in school, even trying to watch it as I got older, still didn't find it funny.


----------



## LadyDestani

lungs said:


> funko pops are so ugly. i totally get the interest of collecting things and figures and stuff but man they look wrong. i hate their elongated heads and their little noses and their demonic beady eyes. i have no mouth and i must scream. i dont see the appeal in their designs at all.
> 
> View attachment 354288
> what the hell is this. it looks like boss baby


I have a few of the non-human characters, like Stripe from Gremlins, Splinter from TMNT, and the Beast from Beauty and the Beast. I think those look cute, but I definitely see your point with the human characters. When I look at them, most of the time I can't even tell who they are supposed to be.


----------



## tessa grace

I've probably posted here before but ya know what, its all good and I've only got 2 things on my mind-

- Misaki's voice from 'Maid Sama' in the English dub is so annoying. I can't stand her and I think I'll have to watch it subbed (i've seen the first episode with a friend but that's all) if I plan on watching that show.

- Getting tan is overrated. I live in Utah, so all the teenage girls always get 'tiva tan lines' or fake tans in the winter. I think it's literally so dumb. In my opinion, I think its more important to have safe, healthy skin instead of a tan.


----------



## Corrie

I think the Nintendo Switch's joycons are made so cheap. They feel cheap too. I hate holding a single one playing a multiplayer game. They're just too small! You know you have a problem when a lot of fans use pro controllers or use Gamecube controllers.


----------



## Lullabynny

-Cottage core are really dull and unappealing
-Gen 4 Pokemon sucks (the game itself, a lot of my fav pokemon are actually from gen 4)
-I really don't like big dogs. Small and medium dogs are better. Sorry my dog not being the size of a log makes them a "rat"
-Rap is the worst genre of music
-Cheese is disgusting
-Mushrooms are delicious, youre just a child
-Green is a pretty color
-So is yellow and orange
-Pastels are not the best colors in the world and honestly the washed out apperance of them can get pretty dull
-Me being pretty conservative leaning in the art/furry/various other communities I'm in feels like an unpopular opinon in and of it'self (Since those are pretty left leaning) I'll just keep it at that to not start a war.

Also I feel like a lot of the opinions in this thread aren't unpopular, just a mute majority. Mine included (mostly)


----------



## trashpedia

lungs said:


> funko pops are so ugly. i totally get the interest of collecting things and figures and stuff but man they look wrong. i hate their elongated heads and their little noses and their demonic beady eyes. i have no mouth and i must scream. i dont see the appeal in their designs at all.
> 
> View attachment 354288
> what the hell is this. it looks like boss baby


I only own 3 funko pops but I definitely agree that almost all of them are super boring and look unoriginal. I get that they all look similar out of choice and style, but 99% of the designs look like copy-pastes with recolored hair and clothes.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I don’t have many, but here it goes...

-I dislike Fortnite
-Tabby is cute
-Cats over dogs (this one isn’t really uncommon, but i think most people prefer dogs)
-We have enough custom design slots (aaaa please don’t yell at me xc)
-Nintendo switch joy cons are so cheap (seriously. My old controllers had drift, would randomly disconnect when i’m on the tv, the buttons break so easily) although I appear to have this opinion in common with a few others
-Gulliver and Gullivar are annoying.


----------



## trashpedia

People really need to stop generalizing. 

I know this isn’t an unpopular opinion, but the fact that people continue to do so and show it in their actions is already enough to prove that people still continue to do so.


----------



## trashpedia

Also forgot to add this last time but I hate that 99% of apps require some sort of subscription that even the most simplest apps like an alarm clock app or a to do list require one as well like? Why would someone want to pay $20 per month for an alarm clock when I could actually buy one that doesn’t require a monthly fee?


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> Also forgot to add this last time but I hate that 99% of apps require some sort of subscription that even the most simplest apps like an alarm clock app or a to do list require one as well like? Why would someone want to pay $20 per month for an alarm clock when I could actually buy one that doesn’t require a monthly fee?


Yeah, it's like just use the default phone one or buy a physical? I really hate sub models for literally everything digital these days


----------



## Croconaw

I was never really interested in anime. I know it’s very popular and tried my best to get into it because a lot of people thought it was cool, but I could never get into it. I sort of lost interest in Pokémon over the years, but I still use usernames related to my favorite Pokémon. Croconaw has become sort of a trademark to me.


----------



## Jam86

pokemon soul silver was easy, took me less than a minute to beat that miltank 
i didn't even know it was supposed to be hard until i completed it and saw people mention it online

rainbow road on any mario kart game is also pretty easy, there are definately harder races but idk why a lot of people focus on that one race

i recently found out not many people liked pokemon moon & sun and ultra moon & ultra sun
i thought they were amazing games, i liked the trials and there are so many cool features
swsh is kinda lame though not gonna lie


----------



## JemAC

so many people love foods like pizza, hot dogs and burgers but I think they're all awful - I have tried each one and I don't see what's appealing about them

frozen 2 was much better than the first film and they're both very superior to princess & the frog and tangled

glee was a very poor TV show, everyone seemed to be watching it while I was growing up but they just seemed to be butchering most of the songs that they sung

avatar wasn't a great film, it was pretty average and I'm not sure how it made so much money compared to some other films which actually were good

I really like the cars film series, I think they're pretty amusing compared to some other films, but they often get a lot of hate



Jam86 said:


> rainbow road on any mario kart game is also pretty easy, there are definately harder races but idk why a lot of people focus on that one race



for most MK games I agree with this, there are a lot harder circuits, but when I used to play MK: Double Dash I could never successfully complete rainbow road, I was always falling off the track - all the other players had finished a long time before I crossed the line


----------



## Niks

I think watching movies and shows are a waste of time. I also can't imagine why people would go Netflix for hours and hours straight.


----------



## Jam86

JemAC said:


> so many people love foods like pizza, hot dogs and burgers but I think they're all awful - I have tried each one and I don't see what's appealing about them
> 
> frozen 2 was much better than the first film and they're both very superior to princess & the frog and tangled
> 
> glee was a very poor TV show, everyone seemed to be watching it while I was growing up but they just seemed to be butchering most of the songs that they sung
> 
> avatar wasn't a great film, it was pretty average and I'm not sure how it made so much money compared to some other films which actually were good
> 
> I really like the cars film series, I think they're pretty amusing compared to some other films, but they often get a lot of hate
> 
> 
> 
> for most MK games I agree with this, there are a lot harder circuits, but when I used to play MK: Double Dash I could never successfully complete rainbow road, I was always falling off the track - all the other players had finished a long time before I crossed the line


i played the old mario game on the switch online thing earlier and i failed every race i did
and rainbow road on the wii is pretty difficult but i just donno how to use a wii controller haha

gosh the avatar film sucks 
idk if u mean the blue people avatar or the airbender avatar but i don't like either lol

also the princess & the frog is only good for the voodoo man tbh
frozens lit but i do prefer tangled


----------



## JemAC

Jam86 said:


> i played the old mario game on the switch online thing earlier and i failed every race i did
> and rainbow road on the wii is pretty difficult but i just donno how to use a wii controller haha
> 
> gosh the avatar film sucks
> idk if u mean the blue people avatar or the airbender avatar but i don't like either lol
> 
> also the princess & the frog is only good for the voodoo man tbh
> frozens lit but i do prefer tangled



haha I struggled with the wii Mario Kart, it was always made out that putting the remote into the wheel that was sold for it would make the game easier to control but it always made it harder for me

and yeah it was the blue people avatar, think I only got about a third of the way through the film before I gave up


----------



## Poppies_92

Jam86 said:


> pokemon soul silver was easy, took me less than a minute to beat that miltank
> i didn't even know it was supposed to be hard until i completed it and saw people mention it online
> 
> rainbow road on any mario kart game is also pretty easy, there are definately harder races but idk why a lot of people focus on that one race
> 
> i recently found out not many people liked pokemon moon & sun and ultra moon & ultra sun
> i thought they were amazing games, i liked the trials and there are so many cool features
> swsh is kinda lame though not gonna lie



Agree on Pokémon, Sun and Moon story was really adorable and seeing the legendary in game was way better then Sword & Shield.

200cc on Rainbow Road..... MK8 track lol. I still have trouble on that track on 200cc


----------



## Jam86

Poppies_92 said:


> Agree on Pokémon, Sun and Moon story was really adorable and seeing the legendary in game was way better then Sword & Shield.
> 
> 200cc on Rainbow Road..... MK8 track lol. I still have trouble on that track on 200cc


ikr, also i love 200cc lol

150cc is too slow, i always play on 200cc so now it feels like the normal speed for me


----------



## Corrie

Speaking of Mario Kart, I think Mario Kart 64 is the worst Mario Kart game. I don't know why everyone freaks out about it and thinks it rocks. To me, it hasn't aged well and the only reason to play it again is for nostalgia, which is what I think everyone's blinded by regarding it. Otherwise, just play literally any other Mario Kart game. (Besides maybe the gameboy one lol).


----------



## LuchaSloth

Corrie said:


> Speaking of Mario Kart, I think Mario Kart 64 is the worst Mario Kart game. I don't know why everyone freaks out about it and thinks it rocks. To me, it hasn't aged well and the only reason to play it again is for nostalgia, which is what I think everyone's blinded by regarding it. Otherwise, just play literally any other Mario Kart game. (Besides maybe the gameboy one lol).




It's nostalgia. People have many fond memories of playing that game with friends. Sleepovers, etc. The further you go back, the more social gaming was...because, you had to be in the same room with the wired controllers, playing the same system. Online play is great. But, people will fondly remember a game like Mario Kart 64 because that's what it was. Sometimes the memories that we associate with a thing are greater than the thing itself.


----------



## Alienfish

MK64 is the best apparently. Not only for nostalgia memories but I love how glitchy and not too easy it is. If anything like, 8 is the worst cause the Wii U version was very flawed. 8D is basically only fun multiplayer and they ruined the 64 tracks as well.

Also I don't get why people dip french fries in ketchup. Ewww.


----------



## Poppies_92

Mario Kart Double Dash is my favorite for nostalgia reasons, but hands down the best Mario Kart is currently 8 imo.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021



sheilaa said:


> MK64 is the best apparently. Not only for nostalgia memories but I love how glitchy and not too easy it is. If anything like, 8 is the worst cause the Wii U version was very flawed. 8D is basically only fun multiplayer and they ruined the 64 tracks as well.
> 
> Also I don't get why people dip french fries in ketchup. Ewww.



I'll never understand why some of my family members mix eggs and ketchup.... lol


----------



## Alienfish

I've tried egg and ketchup, it's nice and takes away some off that egg texture tbf.

agree with whoever disliked glee, it was terrible and nice way to murder classics :^)


----------



## sushicatlikesart

my hero academia is overrated. it's boring imo. don't fight me-


----------



## tumut

Kpop is garbage. Yes all of it.


----------



## Diegoboy

Boy have I got a LOT of unpopular opinions. I simply will not share them all or even the major ones but I will share these...



Spoiler: My  short list



• Lima beans are my second favorite vegetable.
• I think tuna sandwiches with crumbled Doritos in it, is delicious.
• I find it a bad idea to re-watch beloved childhood shows later in life.
• I love God and I am not ashamed.
• I severely dislike any apple product.
• I don't trust Google web search results.
• I think French fries under the heat lamp for a while are better than the ones right out of the fryer.


----------



## Livia

I love the smell of burnt popcorn


----------



## Tao

Jam86 said:


> pokemon soul silver was easy, took me less than a minute to beat that miltank
> i didn't even know it was supposed to be hard until i completed it and saw people mention it online



People generally struggle because the Miltank has higher defenses and can heal itself, pair that with at that point of the game there being no Pokemon with attacks strong against normal types aside from a Machop (possibly?) you have to trade with an NPC to get. Not to mention its rollout attack can 1 shot your Pokemon if you don't dodge it or have a way such as Fly or Dig to make it miss.

Depending on what you have, you might find yourself just chipping away at its health hoping for the best unless you go out of your way to level up beyond what that area otherwise needs or trade for that Machop to have some actually effective attacks.


It's more so just hard compared to anything else up to that point since you can basically 1 or 2 shot anything else with type advantage (which basically the whole of every Pokemon game).


----------



## Jam86

Tao said:


> People generally struggle because the Miltank has higher defenses and can heal itself, pair that with at that point of the game there being no Pokemon with attacks strong against normal types aside from a Machop (possibly?) you have to trade with an NPC to get. Not to mention its rollout attack can 1 shot your Pokemon if you don't dodge it or have a way such as Fly or Dig to make it miss.
> 
> Depending on what you have, you might find yourself just chipping away at its health hoping for the best unless you go out of your way to level up beyond what that area otherwise needs or trade for that Machop to have some actually effective attacks.
> 
> 
> It's more so just hard compared to anything else up to that point since you can basically 1 or 2 shot anything else with type advantage (which basically the whole of every Pokemon game).


tbh i'm not very good at pokemon, like trying to figure out all the stats and what pokemon is best against what type and stuff like that 

i used a flaaffy to beat the miltank, i was talking about this with my sister's boyfriend recently and he said flaaffy is really good against it because it's faster or something like that, idk
maybe that's why i beat it


----------



## Tao

Jam86 said:


> tbh i'm not very good at pokemon, like trying to figure out all the stats and what pokemon is best against what type and stuff like that
> 
> i used a flaaffy to beat the miltank, i was talking about this with my sister's boyfriend recently and he said flaaffy is really good against it because it's faster or something like that, idk
> maybe that's why i beat it



I usually only go as far as knowing type advantages. There's no need to get any more in depth since the single player content is fairly easy. I think even with that though, Miltank can take a few super effective hits from a similar level Pokemon rather than the usual 1 hit K.O nearly ever other Pokemon before and after that can take.

I think I would have probably used Flaffy too. It's so far back I can't remember what I would have done though, probably paralysed the Miltank or something.


----------



## Pondo

Starbucks is poo and DD (Dunkin’ Donuts) is better in every sense of the word. I’m no coffee drinker, but the food at DD doesn't make me feel like I’m gonna fall into a sugar coma.


----------



## Bilaz

- American chocolate tastes a bit like vomit :/
- Moana and Tangled are both waaaaay better than Frozen
- American pop music is boring


----------



## mogyay

dominoes/pizza hut/pap johns/american pizza in general isn't nice


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> Kpop is garbage. Yes all of it.


yeah i like maybe one kpop song. i definitely prefer johnny's jpop if i want boybands. not that much into girl bands though.


----------



## tumut

mogyay said:


> dominoes/pizza hut/pap johns/american pizza in general isn't nice


None of those are "real" American pizza. The vast majority of Americans prefer local/smaller pizzeria chains from my experience, at least in the Northeast. Whenever anyone says "hey wanna order a pizza", they are 9/10 times not talking about chain pizzerias lol. Pizza Hut is really greasy and nasty, and dominoes is just way too salty and heavy. I'm pretty sure Dominoes/Pizza Hut get most of their revenue from abroad, they're in almost every country in the world save for most of Africa and parts of Asia. Can't say for Papa John's as I've haven't had their pizza in years and most of their locations have closed down.

  Local pizzerias vary in quality too of course but almost any of them are better than those. Anyway don't mind me being a pizza elitist.


----------



## Alienfish

Shame most pizzas are like 10 bucks each if you want good stuff though  I mean local places they used to be way more affordable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

gender norms are complete bs


----------



## TalviSyreni

Tights should not be worn like leggings, it looks completely wrong and looks like you forgot to put on the bottom half of your outfit for the day.


----------



## mogyay

tumut said:


> None of those are "real" American pizza. The vast majority of Americans prefer local/smaller pizzeria chains from my experience, at least in the Northeast. Whenever anyone says "hey wanna order a pizza", they are 9/10 times not talking about chain pizzerias lol. Pizza Hut is really greasy and nasty, and dominoes is just way too salty and heavy. I'm pretty sure Dominoes/Pizza Hut get most of their revenue from abroad, they're in almost every country in the world save for most of Africa and parts of Asia. Can't say for Papa John's as I've haven't had their pizza in years and most of their locations have closed down.
> 
> Local pizzerias vary in quality too of course but almost any of them are better than those. Anyway don't mind me being a pizza elitist.


im sorry im from the uk, i meant just american chain pizza tbh, im sure like chicago and new york pizza is great sorry. its just theyre so hyped over here and i genuinely dont get it, not trying to be edgy bc its not rly that much of an unpopular opinion


----------



## EmeraldJourney

Alolan_Apples said:


> I decided to revive this topic so you can share what unpopular opinions you have. But I have a few rules set. First, do not share extreme opinions or anything inappropriate. Second, no more political opinions, especially on touchy issues like the gender issues. And of course, avoid starting or participating in arguments.
> 
> Here are my unpopular opinions:
> 
> 1. I do not like Fortnite
> 2. I think that January and February are among the best months of the year
> 3. I think Shrek 2 is stupid
> 4. I like the Star Wars prequels
> 5. The 7th generation of Pok?mon is my favorite Pok?mon generation
> 
> What are your unpopular opinions?



Friends is not funny. 
Fortnite is garbage
Norton may aswell be spyware
Apple are overpriced, overzealous calculators. 
Scotland should be independent.


----------



## Beanz

i haven't played a lot of pokemon but from what i've seen Nintendo just relatively keeps the plot the same. they just keep releasing the same thing over and over again and i dont understand why people like it. pokemon is basically just glorified dog fighting (nobody attack me pls lol)


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> Tights should not be worn like leggings, it looks completely wrong and looks like you forgot to put on the bottom half of your outfit for the day.


yeah, also when people wear leggings/sports tights when they're not doing sports or on their way to it and use the other half of the outfit to look real trashy (imo, wear what u want) but..sure kids these days lol


----------



## trashpedia

-


----------



## Cristaaaaal

I don't think Navi from Ocarina of Time is annoying. :> I've always really liked her...


----------



## Lightspring

I don’t get the hype around boba tea. Sure, it’s cute, and I’m okay with having it but it’s turning into a big trend when it’s just a drink with chewy spheres.


----------



## moo_nieu

i dont like american football or the college funding that goes into it. football is very damaging to the brain, and it shouldnt be so tied to higher learning. also, some people may feel pressured to pursue it despite the dangers due to scholarship funding if they couldnt afford college otherwise. also why is college priced as a luxury when it just seems like a job requirement now..


----------



## mogyay

EmeraldJourney said:


> Friends is not funny.
> Fortnite is garbage
> Norton may aswell be spyware
> Apple are overpriced, overzealous calculators.
> Scotland should be independent.



ur last statement is very accurate !!!! and hopefully not too unpopular lately


----------



## Poppies_92

Random opinions

Limited edition of physical media is kinda lame. Only because if you're not always in the know on something you discover way later, your likely have to pay double the price or more for that item.

Tomatoes are gross lol

Earphones are an totally disgusting option compare to headphones

Mainstream HipHop/Rap music sounds good, but lyrics of the music keeps me from enjoying it

Country Breakfast  food is the greatest of all time

Lol


----------



## Alienfish

Lightspring said:


> I don’t get the hype around boba tea. Sure, it’s cute, and I’m okay with having it but it’s turning into a big trend when it’s just a drink with chewy spheres.


yeah i really dislike the tapioca bubbles, ew.

and yes tomatoes are gross @Poppies_92 ..thanks for actually sharing my opinion, everywhere i go people praise (fresh)tomatoes and i'm like ew....no.

also yeah norton snorton stinks poo and Friends is definitely not a fun show lol


----------



## BluebearL

-Education systems around the westernised world need to be seriously changed.
-Going to add to what others have been saying: Friends is NOT a funny or good show, watch it without the laughing reels. There are barely any jokes in the writing (not attacking anyone who likes it, I just don't personally empathise).
-There needs to be more/better consent education!


----------



## Livia

bacon is disgusting. I've never tasted it, but I can't because it smells so awful to me.


----------



## Midoriya

Poppies_92 said:


> Random opinions
> 
> Limited edition of physical media is kinda lame. Only because if you're not always in the know on something you discover way later, your likely have to pay double the price or more for that item.
> 
> Tomatoes are gross lol
> 
> Earphones are an totally disgusting option compare to headphones
> 
> Mainstream HipHop/Rap music sounds good, but lyrics of the music keeps me from enjoying it
> 
> Country Breakfast  food is the greatest of all time
> 
> Lol



I agree with pretty much all of these, lmao.  Tomatoes are ew.



Livia said:


> bacon is disgusting. I've never tasted it, but I can't because it smells so awful to me.



Yessssss, join the bacon-hating squad.  I literally cannot stand the sight of it.  I don’t know how so many people love it and can eat it on a regular basis.

—-

My unpopular opinion for the day is anime > manga (many people would disagree with this).


----------



## TalviSyreni

I can't stand this whole Prince Harry and Meghan Markle debacle and believe this hyped up Oprah Winfrey will only backfire on them, continue to divide the public opinion and fuel the press to write more "stories" on them.


----------



## Airysuit

I don't like pastas and lasagnas  there are people who actually get mad at me about that.

I don't like coffee and the whole coffee is a lifestyle thing.

I don't like marvel and dc movies hahaha


----------



## mochacake

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't stand this whole Prince Harry and Meghan Markle debacle and believe this hyped up Oprah Winfrey will only backfire on them, continue to divide the public opinion and fuel the press to write more "stories" on them.



i'm british and i can't begin to express how much i don't care about any of the royal family... i wish they would all just fade into irrelevancy already including harry and meghan


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

Marilyn Monroe wasn't ever attractive.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> I can't stand this whole Prince Harry and Meghan Markle debacle and believe this hyped up Oprah Winfrey will only backfire on them, continue to divide the public opinion and fuel the press to write more "stories" on them.


Yeah also they don't realize how privileged they are either...


----------



## trashpedia

Never rlly understood the point of cryptoart and why so many big artists want to support it so much when it's literally awful for the enviroment due to how much energy it takes to generate an NFC lmao

Had to unfollow one artist because they were doing cryptoart. Tbh their art felt kinda kitsch anyways .-.


----------



## tjo

trashpedia said:


> Never rlly understood the point of cryptoart and why so many big artists want to support it so much when it's literally awful for the enviroment due to how much energy it takes to generate an NFC lmao
> 
> Had to unfollow one artist because they were doing cryptoart. Tbh their art felt kinda kitsch anyways .-.


not an unpopular opinion at all. many twitter artists agree, cryptoarts sucks so effing much, i dont understand destroying the environment in exchange for... invisible money


----------



## trashpedia

tjo said:


> not an unpopular opinion at all. many twitter artists agree, cryptoarts sucks so effing much, i dont understand destroying the environment in exchange for... invisible money


Maybe not twitter, but the large amount of people who are unaware of it on Instagram and artists flailing about how they’re an NFC artist on IG because they think that nobody knows about it on there kinda sad to watch.


----------



## Plume

- there is more to life than having a job, and in an ideal world people wouldn't have to work as much as they do
- work would be more evenly distributed
- hobbies are undervalued
- an unemployed person is still a person worthy of dignity and respect
- a person who cannot drive is still a person worthy of dignity and respect
- it's okay to care a lot about animals, it isn't selfish to spend money on pets rather than having children
- people look better with little to no eyebrow grooming


----------



## Alienfish

"September" with Earth, Wind & Fire is a terrible song and I don't get why people hail it as the greatest disco bop or whatever...


----------



## Holla

I prefer standard time to daylight savings. Having sun earlier in the mornings in the winter is much more important to me than having sun later in the evening in the summer. Sadly my province is moving towards adopting daylight savings permanently here which is a huge bummer. 

Though on the bright side I do look forward to not having to mess with the darn clock anymore.


----------



## LadyDestani

Holla said:


> I prefer standard time to daylight savings. Having sun earlier in the mornings in the winter is much more important to me than having sun later in the evening in the summer. Sadly my province is moving towards adopting daylight savings permanently here which is a huge bummer.
> 
> Though on the bright side I do look forward to not having to mess with the darn clock anymore.


I completely agree. I wish we would do away with daylight savings time and permanently stay on standard time. Every time we switch to daylight savings time it messes with my sleep so badly. I never adjust throughout the whole summer and count the days to go back to regular time in the fall.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Here’s my unpopular opinion, though it might be my southern attitude, and really jock mindset talking.

College football is the most important money maker for a college, and it is a vital part of supporting it’s students, the most important part I think. The big money that they make from TV conference deals like the BIG10 or SEC network, pay for the textbooks that the kids read, the desks they sit on, the buildings they learn in, and pay for the college professors paycheck. Rich donors even donate more money when the football team is winning, just look at the University of Baylor. Heck, the University of Oregon only gets so much money from the Nike owner, because he wanted the football team to have better practice facilities and attract recruits so they could win in football.

Without college football or athletics, colleges wouldn’t be able to provide as strong of an education as they do now, nor support their programs, students, and their employees.

And since winning means a lot more money for the colleges, I’d argue that coaches deserve to be payed the millions that they are, and also go so far as that college football athletes deserve to be payed in addition to their scholarships, the university’s make so much bank off these young men who are putting their bodies through so much strain and danger, it’s only right to give them a cut of the pie so to speak.


----------



## tjo

trashpedia said:


> Maybe not twitter, but the large amount of people who are unaware of it on Instagram and artists flailing about how they’re an NFC artist on IG because they think that nobody knows about it on there kinda sad to watch.


dang dude. i've seen mutuals who've known each other for years block each other because of the whole NFC shenanigans. art community is at war right now


----------



## TalviSyreni

Holla said:


> I prefer standard time to daylight savings. Having sun earlier in the mornings in the winter is much more important to me than having sun later in the evening in the summer. Sadly my province is moving towards adopting daylight savings permanently here which is a huge bummer.
> 
> Though on the bright side I do look forward to not having to mess with the darn clock anymore.


I like in the UK and we switch to 'British Summer Time' in two weeks time and I'm dreading it as it always throws my body clock off and I've never seen the appeal in enjoying the longer days that so many others get excited about. Sunset at 9:30pm and sunrise at 4.00am during the height of summer with true night not returning until mid to late August... no thank you.


----------



## Poppies_92

I honestly don't like Twitch and never understood the appeal of it other then watching Esports.

I dislike the The Joe Rogan podcast

Also limes give food a better taste then lemons lol


----------



## Holla

TalviSyreni said:


> I like in the UK and we switch to 'British Summer Time' in two weeks time and I'm dreading it as it always throws my body clock off and I've never seen the appeal in enjoying the longer days that so many others get excited about. Sunset at 9:30pm and sunrise at 4.00am during the height of summer with true night not returning until mid to late August... no thank you.



Yep it’s basically the same idea here in Canada. Only real difference is we change to daylight savings (aka summer time) this weekend. I’m glad I’m not the only one that hates longer days especially late sunsets.


----------



## Beanz

Spaghetti is gross


----------



## -Lumi-

Holla said:


> Yep it’s basically the same idea here in Canada. Only real difference is we change to daylight savings (aka summer time) this weekend. I’m glad I’m not the only one that hates longer days especially late sunsets.



Oh we do?  I had no idea that was happening this weekend. It always seems to catch me off guard. That’s a bummer


----------



## Holla

-Lumi- said:


> Oh we do?  I had no idea that was happening this weekend. It always seems to catch me off guard. That’s a bummer



Sadly yes. It’s Sunday the 14th at 2am. Work on Monday morning is going to be a huge struggle. Ugh.


----------



## tiffanistarr

In N Out is garbage 
Florida beaches are awful
Summer time sucks
Pumpkin spice anything is gross
Marshal is ugly and so is dom and judy 
Friends is not a funny show
Will Ferrel movies are also awful
Rainy days are better than sunny days


----------



## Faceless

Modern rap and pop never have and never will be concidered good music
pizza is disgusting
sunny days are dumb


----------



## Jam86

sorry for all my negativity lately...
but birthday's are such an annoying thing and i hate that i gotta celebrate mine
surely if it's "a day about me" then i can just carry on like it's a normal day and not make a big deal about it 

also pokemon snap looks like a super boring game and is definately not worth £50, it looks like a £15 tbh


----------



## Alienfish

Faceless said:


> Modern rap and pop never have and never will be concidered good music


Especially rnb/rap pop definitely and basically anything billy eyelash.

Only modern pop I like is Johnny's J-pop cause it's always been the same stuff basically and it's still enjoyable.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



Jam86 said:


> sorry for all my negativity lately...
> but birthday's are such an annoying thing and i hate that i gotta celebrate mine
> surely if it's "a day about me" then i can just carry on like it's a normal day and not make a big deal about it
> 
> also pokemon snap looks like a super boring game and is definately not worth £50, it looks like a £15 tbh


This also so much, I hate when people keep bombing me with calls/texts and stuff and want to celebrate me big time I'm like no leave me alone, guess the only good pandemic thing last year I could be alone with my mom lol.

Doesn't help I'm turning 30 in december this year lol


----------



## DaisyFan

- I don't like _Game of Thrones_.
- Vintage fashion is way better than today's fashion. Well, I like current fashion, but fashion from 20th century is perfect.
- Ranch on pizza is bad.


----------



## trashpedia

I don't understand whatever the heck a "proshipper" is or an "anti" or whatever fandom terms mean. I don't care and I don't want to interact either of you guys, good _god_. It's so annoying whenever I like something that there has to be a side of the fanbase that wants to cause arguments online every single day by labeling themselves with these terms and then causing drama over ships and triggering content. It also doesn't help that there's also grown *ADULTS* that join in on these online fandom arguments too and attack minors like calm downnnn


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Twitter isn’t as bad as people say. Just hang out with adults.


----------



## Porxelain

Marshmallows are bland tasteless empty calories; boycotting them! Also, I thoroughly enjoy true crime podcasts and documentaries, like to an unsettling degree.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Super Mario Galaxy is overrated. I had a painful experience playing it and I just can't handle with these motion controls. I mean on 3D all Stars they still force the motion controls on you. Like come on LET ME PLAY WITH BUTTONS!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I like Sonic '06.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

D-Does anyone agree...?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

How I Met Your Mother is a trash-tier show, not funny at all


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> How I Met Your Mother is a trash-tier show, not funny at all


Yes it's a+ trash, i mean big bang theory and seinfeld would be worse though (asperger stereotypes vs. dumb ass bromance IQ-free discussions lol)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

sheilaa said:


> Yes it's a+ trash, i mean big bang theory and seinfeld would be worse though (asperger stereotypes vs. dumb ass bromance IQ-free discussions lol)


Big Bang Theory is a yikes-tier show for sure. Not too sure about Seinfeld, seems kinda like a meme these days


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Big Bang Theory is a yikes-tier show for sure. Not too sure about Seinfeld, seems kinda like a meme these days


TBBT is just so bad and as someone with ASD/Asperger I just want to throw out the TV whenever it's on lol.

Seinfeld is probably worse tier though and aged so bad (I usually don't care about how old something is but this show is just the dumbest thing ever made and I don't get why people hail it so good no matter the memes)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

sheilaa said:


> TBBT is just so bad and as someone with ASD/Asperger I just want to throw out the TV whenever it's on lol.
> 
> Seinfeld is probably worse tier though and aged so bad (I usually don't care about how old something is but this show is just the dumbest thing ever made and I don't get why people hail it so good no matter the memes)


I suppose for boomers/gen x it's a great show since there probably wasn't as many good comedy shows on back in the 90's, and it brings back that nostalgia. As for younger generations, idk, I personally don't care for it.. but I think I would pick Seinfeld over TBBT if I had to choose. TBBT tries too hard


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I suppose for boomers/gen x it's a great show since there probably wasn't as many good comedy shows on back in the 90's, and it brings back that nostalgia. As for younger generations, idk, I personally don't care for it.. but I think I would pick Seinfeld over TBBT if I had to choose. TBBT tries too hard


Lol, yeah one of my uncles and his gf really enjoys but they're both born in the late 60s so, lol probably why. I just hate that kind of bro humor I guess.

I'd pick.. neither to be fair I'll just go cover myself in a pillow or two.


----------



## Midoriya

Reminds me that I mentioned elsewhere that The Good Doctor isn’t a good show and as someone with Aspergers/ASD, I don’t like it at all.

But yes, TBBT is also a terrible show I will never watch.  And never been interested in Seinfeld.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't like nor learn good from video tutorials, I prefer pictures/texts.


----------



## Corrie

Sonic Adventure 2 is the best Sonic game.


----------



## Lavamaize

The Loyal Rat said:


> Here’s my unpopular opinion, though it might be my southern attitude, and really jock mindset talking.
> 
> College football is the most important money maker for a college, and it is a vital part of supporting it’s students, the most important part I think. The big money that they make from TV conference deals like the BIG10 or SEC network, pay for the textbooks that the kids read, the desks they sit on, the buildings they learn in, and pay for the college professors paycheck. Rich donors even donate more money when the football team is winning, just look at the University of Baylor. Heck, the University of Oregon only gets so much money from the Nike owner, because he wanted the football team to have better practice facilities and attract recruits so they could win in football.
> 
> Without college football or athletics, colleges wouldn’t be able to provide as strong of an education as they do now, nor support their programs, students, and their employees.
> 
> And since winning means a lot more money for the colleges, I’d argue that coaches deserve to be payed the millions that they are, and also go so far as that college football athletes deserve to be payed in addition to their scholarships, the university’s make so much bank off these young men who are putting their bodies through so much strain and danger, it’s only right to give them a cut of the pie so to speak.



If I'm correct, most if not all of the money generated from college sports just goes right back to their athletics department and not the rest of the university, so it wouldn't be paying professers, etc. Public colleges actaully make most of their money through government funding. I can agree that sports do help bring more attention and popularity to a college which could help with enrollment, but sometimes it can be ridiculous how the sports teams are getting millions of dollars to build new facilties, when often times other parts of the universties/college (such as science departments) are in need of new equipement and stuff, but cannot find the funding for it.


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Lavamaize said:


> If I'm correct, most if not all of the money generated from college sports just goes right back to their athletics department and not the rest of the university, so it wouldn't be paying professers, etc. Public colleges actaully make most of their money through goverment funding. I can agree that sports do help bring more attention and popularity to a college which could help with enrollment, but sometimes it can be ridiculous how the sports teams are getting millions of dollars to build new facilties, when often times other parts of the universties/college (such as science departments) are in need of new equipement and stuff, but cannot find the funding for it.


I believe you are correct good sir, my mistake in that and I apologize for saying that the money pays for the salary of professers, I’m most certainly wrong on that count.

And yeah, it’s very unfortunate how it works, I forget that the expenses can be just as crazy as the money made. Coaches getting fired costs quite a bit, Gus Malzahn, Tom Herman, and Lovie Smith were all coaches who were paid millions to go away, and the programs spend millions to hire a new one. (Malzahn got paid like 21 million to go away if I remember right.) Not to mention firing all the assistant coaches as well, and then hiring a new coach and assistant coaches.

I also dislike how coaches can sometimes hold a university hostage at times (Greg Schiano) so they can pay for new practice facilities or locker rooms, you are right about how the money is used rather...questionably at times, when other parts of the university need help

Still, I do believe players deserve to be paid a fixed and modest amount of money relative to what the conference level is, and the NCAA finds acceptable. Robert Griffin III changed Baylor Bear football so much so, that they were able to build a stadium from donors which brought much more fanfare and money to the program. They used to be called ‘The Care Bears’ now they make a lot more money and compete on a level that brings attention to them.
(Thank you for discussing by the way, I do like hearing perspective on these things.)


----------



## Alienfish

SoraFan23 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy is overrated. I had a painful experience playing it and I just can't handle with these motion controls. I mean on 3D all Stars they still force the motion controls on you. Like come on LET ME PLAY WITH BUTTONS!


Anything motion controls is basically unplayable at that difficulty level. Also why I hated that Yoshi's New Island game for 3DS, it was really stinky with the motion stuff  Same when it was added to certain Pokémon games.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get the appeal of table-top/card/figure rpg and such. I've tried a few tabletop and they were alright but tbf too much rules and crap that makes it uninteresting, and appealing to only a few targeted audiences. I can see the thing in painting figures though I guess.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> I don't get the appeal of table-top/card/figure rpg and such. I've tried a few tabletop and they were alright but tbf too much rules and crap that makes it uninteresting, and appealing to only a few targeted audiences. I can see the thing in painting figures though I guess.


Agreed. I've played a couple and they've all been with people who are more laid back so there weren't too many rules which was nice. I guess just find those people if you can?


----------



## ting1984

Corrie said:


> Agreed. I've played a couple and they've all been with people who are more laid back so there weren't too many rules which was nice. I guess just find those people if you can?



My husband is a huge tabletop RPG gamer and regularly plays with a group of folks.  Most of the games he and his friends play are a bit overwhelming to me, but I am very much into Fallout, so I play that one with them a bit.  I agree that it can be better if you find games more to your liking.  There's a niche in the industry for less complex, more casual games (https://casualgamerevolution.com/magazine), so you can try those and see if that's more your thing.  It definitely is for me.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Agreed. I've played a couple and they've all been with people who are more laid back so there weren't too many rules which was nice. I guess just find those people if you can?


I suppose, the stuff aren't appealing to me still but yeah it's obviously a very nerdy audience and most rules are too much anyway.


----------



## Jam86

the cold side of the pillow is bad
i like my pillow to be warm and cozy not freezing cold, it's so uncomfortable even in the summer


----------



## Lightspring

Chicken is the best meat and I’d rather have it than steak or pork.


----------



## Shawna

airysuit said:


> I don't like pastas and lasagnas  there are people who actually get mad at me about that.
> 
> I don't like coffee and the whole coffee is a lifestyle thing.
> 
> I don't like marvel and dc movies hahaha


I partially agree with #1 (I like some pastas, especially spaghetti, but I don't like lasagna)
I fully agree with the first and second.

. . . 

Another Unpopular Opinion I have: I do not like traveling.


----------



## -Lumi-

Unpopular opinion between me and my cats: the mice/chipmunks outside should _stay _outside


----------



## Corrie

All dressed chips are gross.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shawna said:


> Another Unpopular Opinion I have: I do not like traveling.


I agree. I would much prefer to stay home. Traveling is too stressful for me. I think other places are cool and there's a part of me that would love to see them, but the traveling to and from part is what kills it for me.


----------



## Stnh

Gen 2 of pokemon is trash


----------



## trashpedia

Electro Swing is kinda overrated tbh


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> Electro Swing is kinda overrated tbh


Yeah it's basically been since it started to exist tbf...


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just because you say you didn't come from Tik Tok or anywhere else when hearing music doesn't make you a better/worse person. I don't like Tik Tok either, but come on. Be glad others were able to discover the good music, whether it'd be through memes, video games, or through other means. I would not have discovered Shooting Stars, Crab Rave, Sweet Dreams, and more if it weren't for memes. Enough with gatekeeping people's enjoyment of music.


----------



## Corrie

Shellzilla said:


> Just because you say you didn't come from Tik Tok or anywhere else when hearing music doesn't make you a better/worse person. I don't like Tik Tok either, but come on. Be glad others were able to discover the good music, whether it'd be through memes, video games, or through other means. I would not have discovered Shooting Stars, Crab Rave, Sweet Dreams, and more if it weren't for memes. Enough with gatekeeping people's enjoyment of music.


Yeah, it's an ego stroking thing and it's annoying.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack, as much as I would like to love it, _does not slap._

the older soundtracks are vastly superior, particularly the ones for MK64 and Double Dash.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack, as much as I would like to love it, _does not slap._
> 
> the older soundtracks are vastly superior, particularly the ones for MK64 and Double Dash.


I agree. 

I mean 8/8D is my least fave game in the series as well so even though the bops are alright the game kills it lol.

MK64 is my fave mayro kratt so naturally, best bops as well.


----------



## trashpedia

People who try to be funny by talking in "memes" by saying stuff like "_____ be like " or "Nobody: " are kinda annoying


----------



## Corrie

trashpedia said:


> People who try to be funny by talking in "memes" by saying stuff like "_____ be like " or "Nobody: " are kinda annoying


That laugh emoji must die. It's the worst.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

King Kong is overrated and Godzilla is the only boss.


----------



## Beanz

almost every starbucks drink that's hot sucks, the cold drinks at starbucks are way better.


----------



## Croconaw

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> almost every starbucks drink that's hot sucks, the cold drinks at starbucks are way better.


I agree with that, as someone who hates coffee. I love the Starbucks refreshments.


----------



## Clock

I seriously dislike phone number verifications, not everyone can have a phone you know


----------



## Stnh

Clockwise said:


> I seriously dislike phone number verifications, not everyone can have a phone you know


Thank u


----------



## honeyaura

As convenient as ebooks and phones are, I've been nostalgic for the days of everyone having a physical book with them wherever they go- restaurant, traveling, etc. It's why I'm a fan of older shows like Friends, etc. No one's stuck on a screen (minus a couple episodes), just a nice book in their hands. Or communicating with people around them. Idk, just a little rant of an old person at heart or something   

Meanwhile, here I am with like 4 screens on at one time in my room.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Blink 182 isn't classic rock.


----------



## Alienfish

Clockwise said:


> I seriously dislike phone number verifications, not everyone can have a phone you know


Yes this also why would I give it to a random e-mail host, lol.



> Blink 182 isn't classic rock.


Who tf claims this?? Let me hit them with a lamp post.


----------



## wolfxinx

Final Fantasy 13 is my favorite out of the series.
Final Fantasy 10 is awful.
RDR2 and Last of Us P2 were awful.
Dark Souls is fun.
Console > PC.


----------



## TalviSyreni

K-pop is both annoying and severely overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

trashpedia said:


> People who try to be funny by talking in "memes" by saying stuff like "_____ be like " or "Nobody: " are kinda annoying


Also the imagine stuff, I just want to hit them with a rake.

Also I don't get why people are so keen on having family/relatives added on social media, for my sake I'd never add that. I have an IRL and some online friends but rest are more or less randoms/stores/etc.


----------



## honeyaura

wolfxinx said:


> Final Fantasy 13 is my favorite out of the series.
> Final Fantasy 10 is awful.
> RDR2 and Last of Us P2 were awful.
> Dark Souls is fun.
> Console > PC.



Yeah I pretend Last of Us 2 never happened.


----------



## Stnh

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Blink 182 isn't classic rock.


I like all the small things, 


I like greenday especially basket case


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Stnh said:


> I like all the small things,
> 
> 
> I like greenday especially basket case


So do I, but I wouldn't call it classic rock.


----------



## Mr_Persona

purple is better than pink


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

the new bracket meme is very unfunny and already way over-posted everywhere


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

All these doing my makeup while I tell you about a murder videos are freaking _repugnant. _


----------



## LuchaSloth

Nacho Libre will always be better than Napoleon Dynamite. Fight me.


----------



## -Lumi-

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> All these doing my makeup while I tell you about a murder videos are freaking _repugnant. _



I agree. I don’t think many (if any) youtubers handle True Crime very well. Between the joking tones, pretending to talk for the victim/murderer, or just getting facts wrong... it’s gross. Especially when they’re covering really recent cases that still having immediate living relatives and friends. There’s tons of things you could make YouTube videos about but I think capitalizing on other people’s tragedies isn’t it.


----------



## -Lychee-

- I don't like Taylor Swift or Katy Perry music at all.
- I feel The Devil Wears Prada was a terrible movie. 
- Spicy and sweet food is an amazing combination.


----------



## Shawna

Note: A lot of this is copied from another forum with this topic that I posted back on March 20th.  New ones that I didn't think of then are marked in blue.

Note 2: I don't know if all of these are considered unpopular, but I do at least find them to be easily debated on

1. _Planes_, _Shark Tale_, and _The Cat In The Hat_ are very under-rated movies.

2. Dragon is my favorite character from the _Shrek_ franchise.

3. I love Valentine's Day.  It one of my favorite holidays along with Christmas.

4. There is a time and a place for religious and political discussion and those times and places should be chosen accordingly.

5. It is very rude and toxic to criticize an adult for still liking "kids" (Disney, Pixar, DreamWorks, Nick, etc.) movies and shows.

6. Sparta remix bases are one of my favorite types/genres of music to listen to.

7. A lot of today's music sucks.

8. People can still have the same opinions about school and its aspects even after graduating.

9. People who self-ship and/or have OC x Canon ships should not be shamed for it.

10. I love watching SuperMarioLogan (even the newer episodes, though I do prefer the older ones)

11. YouTube goes to far when it comes to copyright and censorship.

12. _That 70s Show_ is a bad show.

13. I love a lot of the newer _Family Guy_ and _SpongeBob_ episodes.

14. I absolutely cannot stand cheese on my enchiladas, burgers, and tacos.

15. We shouldn't have to wait until a certain time of the day to have certain foods (i.e. if I want to have a burger in the morning, or eggs at night, that's my right)

16. Atheists can celebrate Christmas, as it evolved into a non-religious thing for a lot of people (including me, my brother, and my parents).

17. A lot of the stuff in high school Math, English, and History is useless.

18. The villains (including reformed ones) are generally more interesting than the heroes.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Got a new unpopular opinion. Monster Hunter Stories is one of the silliest ideas. I'm not sure if that game counts to be part of main series.


----------



## Ichiban

i never got the undertale hype, felt like the game was trying too hard to stick out


----------



## Poppies_92

I dont care for the movie theater experience. Ever since HBO Max decided to release new movies on their platform along theaters I would 100% rather stay home in peace to watched the film.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021



Reginald Fairfield said:


> Blink 182 isn't classic rock.



Being 28, its so strange hearing bands like Offspring, No Doubt etc on classic rock radio stations lol


----------



## Corrie

Genshin Impact is an overrated game.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Five Nights at Freddy's is the most overrated horror game of all time.


----------



## Alienfish

Poppies_92 said:


> Being 28, its so strange hearing bands like Offspring, No Doubt etc on classic rock radio stations lol


Yeah I'm 29, turning 30 later this year and when they do like 90s-2000s rock on the classic rock stations I'm like.... y'know how about some 50s and 60s instead LOL.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2021



Origami said:


> i never got the undertale hype, felt like the game was trying too hard to stick out


Yeah, idk I got it on Steam to try it, and sure it was cute and stuff but way too try-hard and ruined by memes/fandom tbf


----------



## TalviSyreni

I don't get the current hype over Shadow & Bone. I watched it last weekend and thought it was okay but nothing special overall.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Here to bring the hottest take of 2021.

Soggy is a worse word than Moist is.​


----------



## Giulsac

Most of today’s singers are highly overrated, only a few are unique and honest and write/sing their song with true passion rather than passion for MONEY


----------



## Stella-Io

Shawna said:


> 6. Sparta remix bases are one of my favorite types/genres of music to listen to.



What is a Sparta remix base music? Sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Shawna

Stella-Io said:


> What is a Sparta remix base music? Sounds kinda cool.


They are used to make certain remixes of TV shows and games and usually have a cool soundtrack to them.  Here are some of my favorite ones:




















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xw9VHzVLdQ&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=84
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpAIGjfv7PQ&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9hOQZJAJ8U&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=90


----------



## Stella-Io

Shawna said:


> They are used to make certain remixes of TV shows and games and usually have a cool soundtrack to them.  Here are some of my favorite ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xw9VHzVLdQ&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=84
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpAIGjfv7PQ&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=89
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9hOQZJAJ8U&list=PLu0wbpMgbYTovMdAYLj0CfMfBP7AjgR1O&index=90




Ooh these sound cool, I like the upbeatness to it


----------



## neoratz

human digimon are AWESOME >:( look at this thing!!!


----------



## trashpedia

My family is from a Asian country, which is based on collectivist society, and I'm just going to say that collectivism isn't that much better than individualism. In fact, it's much worse considering it makes it so much easier to suppress minorities that don't fit a cultural standard. People on twitter need to stop pretending to be experts on these things cuz anyone who actually lives in one would know how very flawed it is and how easy it is to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Croconaw

This is a _very_ unpopular opinion. I’m not a fan of anime. I could never get into it. I’ve tried watching a few, but none of them appealed to me. It could have been the ones I was watching, but I really don’t see myself giving it another try. 

My drink of choice is actually water. I prefer flavored water, but I will drink Fiji water. The taste of Fiji is much better than regular bottled water for me. I’m not much of a soda person. I will drink soda, but it has to be a specific type or I won’t bat an eye.

My favorite types of video games are of the sports genre. I know this is an unpopular opinion for females. I used to play NCAA Football 14 competitively, but the college football games took a hiatus for a bit. When the next one releases, I will definitely be playing online again if I am able to get WiFi. I also play the NHL games, as hockey is my favorite sport.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Might get a lot of hate for this, but Lazy villagers in Animal Crossing are overrated. I cannot stand them at all. All they ever talk about is bugs and food. I mean seriously why would you want to be around a villager who prattles on about eating food and talking about their "Bug friends"? I mean I just don't like them at all.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

It's probably not an unpopular opinion but plant-based minced meat smells and possibly tastes like cat food. I wanna like it but I can't get over the cat food resemblance


----------



## TalviSyreni

I don't understand the hype around Taylor Swift, she's clearly a great lyricist but I find her singing to be mediocre at best.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> I don't understand the hype around Taylor Swift, she's clearly a great lyricist but I find her singing to be mediocre at best.


me neither, and i think her fans can be quite annoying though lol. better than billy eyelash at least in terms of modern music.


also i really don't get the point of making endlessly tiring remakes/reboots of literally everything. honestly, history is history and values change, it doesn't mean you have to make it updated for a sensitive and woke audience.


----------



## TalviSyreni

sheilaa said:


> me neither, and i think her fans can be quite annoying though lol. better than billy eyelash at least in terms of modern music.
> 
> 
> also i really don't get the point of making endlessly tiring remakes/reboots of literally everything. honestly, history is history and values change, it doesn't mean you have to make it updated for a sensitive and woke audience.


I couldn't agree more (same with the reboots and remakes too) and don't get me started on Billie Eilish, her songs are just too uncharacteristic yet everyone fawns over her like she's the only talented singer in the world right now.


----------



## Corrie

TalviSyreni said:


> I couldn't agree more (same with the reboots and remakes too) and don't get me started on Billie Eilish, her songs are just too uncharacteristic yet everyone fawns over her like she's the only talented singer in the world right now.


Here is an unpopular opinion: Billie Eilish's songs all sound the same.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Here is an unpopular opinion: Billie Eilish's songs all sound the same.


They do indeed.

Also idk why people think olives are the greatest snack ever, they just taste salty old farts to me lol


----------



## Poppies_92

Here's an music one, I really don't enjoy Machine Gun Kelly at all, i can't believe he's the biggest name in Alt/Rock music atm. Im just salty about it lol there's other bands I wish that deserve that spot...


----------



## Breath Mint

New Horizons isn't that good of a game. New Leaf was better


----------



## Poppies_92

Breath Mint said:


> New Horizons isn't that good of a game. New Leaf was better



I've only played New Horizons, what did the past games have compare to NH? Im debating on picking up the older titles it see how I might enjoy them to NH


----------



## -Lumi-

Poppies_92 said:


> I've only played New Horizons, what did the past games have compare to NH? Im debating on picking up the older titles it see how I might enjoy them to NH



I'm not the person you're replying to but honestly, I think picking up New Leaf is worth it! If you already have a 3DS (or 2DS) a copy of New Leaf isn't terribly expensive. You may be able to find a used physical copy even cheaper but on the eShop I believe it's a Nintendo Selects title so it's not as expensive. 

I personally find New Leaf to be a more "complete" experience as opposed to New Horizons. I feel like with New Leaf they made it and already had all the aspects and things they wanted for the game in mind and they included everything from the start (and then later on in the games life they added the Welcome Amiibo update which provided a lot of bonus content) whereas with New Horizons it can definitely feel like they're relying on the, "we're planning to update for years to come!" aspect of the game as a means to just... not have everything included from the start. 

With New Leaf you will have some step downs, though. The graphics for one, but you also lose character customization (there are _no _other skin tones in New Leaf and the eyes/mouth you get are determined by questions asked at the start of the game that cannot be altered), you change your hair via a salon and are limited to using it once per day, you can't place furniture outside (there are Public Works Projects and some are more furniture like - hammocks, a little jungle gym, street lamps, etc but it's nowhere near the same as placing furniture in New Horizons), there's no terraforming so your rivers, ponds, rocks, etc are all permanent, flowers will wilt and disappear, villagers will randomly move in and out wherever they please, there's no crafting, etc. 

That being said I do prefer New Leaf. I find the music to be better, your tools never break and you can upgrade them slowly and you feel the difference in the upgrades, the longer you play the more you'll see your town develop and grow and it actually _feels _like it's growing with you as opposed to New Horizons, you don't need an online membership to have access to peoples designs (although your design spaces are much more limited), there's Tortimer's Island which is fun and handy for making bells, there's a lot more furniture sets (New Leaf has more of an interior design focus vs exterior design like New Horizons and unlike New Horizons furniture isn't colour blocked), the dialogue is different from New Horizons which is nice because playing both games won't feel repetitive in that nature, you're not penalized for time travelling (i mean your turnips still spoil and you risk having villagers move out/in but! you can time travel and experience holidays whenever you want, you don't need to wait for them to be included via an update), the holidays in New Leaf are also a little different so they won't feel like repeats of New Horizons which is nice. 

There's likely more things too but I don't want to spoil some of the charming aspects because it is a lot of fun to get to play the game yourself and experience things on your own! I feel like New Leaf is probably the best Animal Crossing game for a solo player, tbh. With Wild World I think you needed multiplayer to unlock a shop upgrade and I feel like that might've been the same in a Wii game? I'm not sure on that though but with New Leaf the only things you can't get on your own is special holiday items that Nintendo gave out depending on region - core gameplay isn't hidden behind needing multiplayer, though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

boyfriend by big time rush is overrated (still kinda good), the true legendary bop is windows down.


----------



## Corrie

DinosaurDumpster said:


> boyfriend by big time rush is overrated (still kinda good), the true legendary bop is windows down.


The Big Time Rush tv theme is a bop.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

A couple of seemingly unpopular opinions, all related to music:

The 1960s is one of the most overrated decades in music.

Indie Rock/Pop/Folk is usually always bland and boring (adding to that, many fans of this kind of music also place too much importance on lyrics).

Music from Canada is vastly inferior to that of the United States and Britain.


----------



## Alienfish

Autumn Rain said:


> Indie Rock/Pop/Folk is usually always bland and boring (adding to that, many fans of this kind of music also place too much importance on lyrics).


Definitely agree, those things are why I don't get why people are like "omg this is good modern music" no it's not.

60s best decade though, fite me lol.


----------



## TheWildShadow55

New Horizons isn't as awful as people wanna make it seem, and summer isn't the best season (it's the 2nd best for me)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Past Animal Crossing games had more features and life to them than New Horizons.


----------



## warrior_kitty

-i dont like american girl dolls
tangled is better then frozen 
--------------------------------------------------------
say  a UNPOULAR OPINON

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2021

i never like american girl dolls and tangled is better then frozen and billie elish i dont get the hype the songs are simalar


----------



## corncob

perhaps the most unpopular opinion of all time: i hate mac & cheese. it's so gross. doesn't matter if it's homemade or out of a box, the smell alone makes me gag and i can't really even be in the same room if it's but so pungent. i can't articulate exactly what it is about it that i hate so much - i love cheese, and i love cheesy dishes - but mac and cheese is just absolutely disgusting every single time. maybe it's the milk/cream in the sauce together with the cheese? idk. but whatever it is, i hate it lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

if you're picking out a college based on its reputation as a "party school" then you're just wasting your time and education, as well as other people's energy. it's unfortunate that the school which has the best graduate music program in Ohio, University of Cincinnati, needs to explain that it ranks at #41 in "best party schools in the US".

also just the concept of college parties in general are really dumb and quite frankly very annoying to deal with, especially when you're someone like myself who genuinely cares about education and success.


----------



## Envy

xSuperMario64x said:


> if you're picking out a college based on its reputation as a "party school" then you're just wasting your time and education, as well as other people's energy. it's unfortunate that the school which has the best graduate music program in Ohio, University of Cincinnati, needs to explain that it ranks at #41 in "best party schools in the US".
> 
> also just the concept of college parties in general are really dumb and quite frankly very annoying to deal with, especially when you're someone like myself who genuinely cares about education and success.



I've been to two different universities and I never even once went to a party. And I don't feel like I missed out on a single thing by not partying, to be honest. Never have I understood the association with college and partying. Far too busy with school work, practicing, or giving myself some relaxing time to myself to even begin to think of such things.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get why it's a thing to post that you stay up to 4 am or whatever. I get some has insomnia but it's like you're not cool cause of that. I've been in that boat and I've also been up maybe like midnight-1am latest for study stuff and I don't really feel good about it lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

sheilaa said:


> Definitely agree, those things are why I don't get why people are like "omg this is good modern music" no it's not.
> 
> 60s best decade though, fite me lol.



Ha, that's fine if you love it! Despite what I said, I do think that there is some enjoyable music in those genres and that decade. As far as the 1960s go, I like a fair share of Garage and Psychedelic Rock such as Iron Butterfly, King Crimson, Amon Duul (II), Blue Cheer, The MC5, Arthur Brown, Love, The Rolling Stones, The Animals, The Leaves and some others.


----------



## a potato

corncob said:


> perhaps the most unpopular opinion of all time: i hate mac & cheese. it's so gross. doesn't matter if it's homemade or out of a box, the smell alone makes me gag and i can't really even be in the same room if it's but so pungent. i can't articulate exactly what it is about it that i hate so much - i love cheese, and i love cheesy dishes - but mac and cheese is just absolutely disgusting every single time. maybe it's the milk/cream in the sauce together with the cheese? idk. but whatever it is, i hate it lmao


Honestly, same. Even the name is enough to get me to go “eeeugh”. Though I’m different from you in that I don’t like cheese at all.


----------



## Corrie

Being in a place that's 30C+ everyday sounds like torture, rather than a fun vacation.


----------



## Madeline63

Sometimes I think cheap frozen foods out of a box or can taste better than foods professionally made in restaurants.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Putting music on louder does not make it sound better. I don't get people who blast their favourite song at really loud volumes.
I'd argue it actually makes songs sound worse! To me songs sound the best at pretty low volumes.​


----------



## TalviSyreni

Summer is most definitely my least favourite season of the year.


----------



## Neb

Final Fantasy X is painfully linear, has a dull story, and features some of the worst voice acting I’ve heard in a game. The battle system isn’t particularly inventive either.


----------



## nyx~

I hate the beach. I don't see the positives of sitting outside in direct sunlight sweating or going into water that makes your eyes burn and has living things in it. Might just be cause I've had bad experiences being at them but not a fan.


----------



## Beanz

popular pop music today that plays on radio stations like kiis fm all sound the same with an exception of a few songs/artists. most popular artists are not very original at all and i don’t know why people continue to listen to them, i know someone’s gonna probably criticize me because as some of you might know i’m a billie eilish fan. someone on here said that all her songs on here sound the same and tbh i can’t really disagree even she does have some songs that sound very different than each other and i expect her upcoming album to sound very different than her debut.


----------



## Corrie

turtleyawesome said:


> I hate the beach. I don't see the positives of sitting outside in direct sunlight sweating or going into water that makes your eyes burn and has living things in it. Might just be cause I've had bad experiences being at them but not a fan.


Yeah I don't care for swimming in the ocean either due to the salt water and the potential dangerous creatures in it. I'm on edge the entire time. I much prefer lakes.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Neb said:


> Final Fantasy X is painfully linear, has a dull story, and features some of the worst voice acting I’ve heard in a game. The battle system isn’t particularly inventive either.


That's a shame...I semi-retired from FF after IX, so I never got around to playing X or X2...was thinking about picking them up someday.


----------



## ecstasy

I don't think horses are cute. I don't know why, I just personally don't think they are. Maybe it's their faces or something.


----------



## Corrie

Meraki said:


> I don't think horses are cute. I don't know why, I just personally don't think they are. Maybe it's their faces or something.


I never understood those kids that were obsessed with horses. I always found them ugly too.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I just thought of an unpopular opinion that I have. I've never really seen the appeal of "shipping". Like yeah I can see how pairing x character with y character can be cute, it can be a fun thought, but going the extra mile with that in to like fanfics and fan-art and even making whole blogs about certain ships is just strange to me. And some people get so offended at others who ship x character with z character or whatever. I just don't get it. But maybe I'm weird that way, I know a lot of people get in to their ships and if it makes them happy then so be it


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just thought of an unpopular opinion that I have. I've never really seen the appeal of "shipping". Like yeah I can see how pairing x character with y character can be cute, it can be a fun thought, but going the extra mile with that in to like fanfics and fan-art and even making whole blogs about certain ships is just strange to me. And some people get so offended at others who ship x character with z character or whatever. I just don't get it. But maybe I'm weird that way, I know a lot of people get in to their ships and if it makes them happy then so be it


This. I mean sometimes I ship characters for fun or just go like "x and y is my OTP" cause I really liked them but yeah I don't get the whole hardcore fandom coming up with drawings/stories etc.


----------



## Merielle

I don't care for the rubber hose/inkblot animation style, or things based around that general aesthetic.  It seems to have had a little bit of a resurgence in popularity in recent years, but it doesn't look very good or appealing to me.  I know some people find the style to be unsettling or creepy, but it's not even that for me, I just... don't like it.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get the thing of being subscribed to like 5 different streaming services.  I mean how do people have time to watch 5 series at once and also keep up with stuff  

I mean I use the actual TV channel "play" ones to watch archived/older stuff if I want to or I just watch whatever on actual TV. Also cba keeping up most sound uninteresting anyway.


----------



## VernalLapin

-


----------



## Beanz

the above post about soda reminded me of an opinion i thought about the other day. i don’t really understand why people like coke, pepsi, sprite, or any other drink like it because they all taste like cough medicine. i cannot stand these drinks, i mean soda doesn’t make me want to throw up but i can’t understand how people choose to drink it almost everyday. soda looks weird, tastes gross, and is very unhealthy. what is the appeal of soda? why in the world would someone decide to buy a pack of coca cola and think “hmm.. yeah this is around 140 calories, it’s looks like it could have chemicals in it, it also looks like it could eventually kill me but i wanna drink it anyway.” i have an exception for a few sodas like fanta and sparkling water but most other sodas are nasty. (no offense, soda drinkers)


----------



## TalviSyreni

Pregnancy announcements. I've never understood the excitement around them or the prospect of having kids in general.


----------



## Corrie

TalviSyreni said:


> Pregnancy announcements. I've never understood the excitement around them or the prospect of having kids in general.


I agree. I also think gender reveal parties are stupid. Like... who cares?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Liking pineapple on pizza isn’t a personality trait. It’s such a typical topping now there’s no need to feel special about liking it. Also, it tastes awful.

Summer is the worst season. 

Frozen is not _that_ good 

Red velvet cake is garbage. 

And I agree with the two posts above mine. Gender reveals and baby announcements are so overrated. Like cool you did a natural thing no need for cake and gifts.


----------



## Dunquixote

As much as I love FE3H, I think some if the animation for the mages (any spell casters) look silly. Might not be an unpopular opinion (wouldn’t know).



Spoiler


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

My previous post here was about shipping but I just remembered: I also don't see the appeal of fan fiction in general. IDK why. It's canon or nothing for me! Then again, I like fan art ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dunquixote

I think memes are stupid and I don’t like; I love Mistreil’s memes but aside from her memes and some from a gacha game I play, I don’t get most memes and get tired of seeing the same graphic or image being used for different memes. I do wish I at least understood the humor, but I don’t understand a lot of humor tbh.

I had another one but I forgot what it was.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> Pregnancy announcements. I've never understood the excitement around them or the prospect of having kids in general.


Agree. Also the fact you have to play happy whenever someone does one, I mean nice for you if you want it but don't expect 100% of the population to agree it's a fun thing.

Also the fact society is all about interviewing people who have a hard time getting kids, sure, but how about those who choose not to? It might be as hard.


----------



## TalviSyreni

sheilaa said:


> Agree. Also the fact you have to play happy whenever someone does one, I mean nice for you if you want it but don't expect 100% of the population to agree it's a fun thing.
> 
> Also the fact society is all about interviewing people who have a hard time getting kids, sure, but how about those who choose not to? It might be as hard.


100% this. 

I got told off for not being more excited when my reaction to a recent pregnancy announcement (not to their expectant mum's face might I add) was nothing more than "Great, good for her." Like what more did they expect? That I suddenly get out a load of balloons, a banner and start a parade down the street to let the world know that another baby was coming into this world in nine month's time. 

It's not exactly a groundbreaking revelation for humanity in my opinion.


----------



## ecstasy

TalviSyreni said:


> Pregnancy announcements. I've never understood the excitement around them or the prospect of having kids in general.


same, having kids sounds so painful from what I've heard abt it and it can be risky and kids can be really really annoying and I just don't understand the excitement of it, I'm never having kids


----------



## Corrie

TalviSyreni said:


> 100% this.
> 
> I got told off for not being more excited when my reaction to a recent pregnancy announcement (not to their expectant mum's face might I add) was nothing more than "Great, good for her." Like what more did they expect? That I suddenly get out a load of balloons, a banner and start a parade down the street to let the world know that another baby was coming into this world in nine month's time.
> 
> It's not exactly a groundbreaking revelation for humanity in my opinion.


Right?? Like why the big celebration?
My cousin is having a baby and it's a cousin we rarely see. Like no offense but why are we going again? Lol. There at least will be food so I guess there's that?


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> 100% this.
> 
> I got told off for not being more excited when my reaction to a recent pregnancy announcement (not to their expectant mum's face might I add) was nothing more than "Great, good for her." Like what more did they expect? That I suddenly get out a load of balloons, a banner and start a parade down the street to let the world know that another baby was coming into this world in nine month's time.
> 
> It's not exactly a groundbreaking revelation for humanity in my opinion.


Yeah, exactly. Sure some might have trouble getting them for various reasons and some adoption laws are definitely discriminating but yeah I have a hard time seeing the happiness of getting a kid no matter how one does it.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2021



Corrie said:


> Right?? Like why the big celebration?
> My cousin is having a baby and it's a cousin we rarely see. Like no offense but why are we going again? Lol. There at least will be food so I guess there's that?


This too, paternal gran told me one of my cousins are expecting later this year and I'm like.. "yeah". Luckily my gran is rather old and doesn't really care to notice my voice or anything and it's like, does that family compete in kids or? LOl.


----------



## tiffanistarr

sheilaa said:


> but how about those who choose not to? It might be as hard.



I've been vocal my whole life about not wanting kids and if i did want kids i would adopt. I was working with a new co-worker from a different location and she had been trying to get pregnant for years. She asked me my opinions on kids and asked if I had any and I openly said "no i don't want any, i help raise my nephew and that fulfills me and makes me more than happy." and when I tell you she flipped out on me... oh my goodness. She got so mad at me for not wanting kids saying it was unfair to her because she had such horrible fertility issues and for me to say I didn't want any is like a slap in the face. 

Like whhhaaatttt? Why does my body have to be used to put another kid in the world? no thanks. Every time I'm with family "when are you having kids?" "you need to start thinking about settling down and starting a family." it's beyond frustrating.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

The most frustrating thing is being told "you'll change your mind one day". I'm almost 28, I still don't want kids. Don't even wanna adopt at this point. There's thrice as many cons as there are pros.


----------



## Corrie

tiffanistarr said:


> I've been vocal my whole life about not wanting kids and if i did want kids i would adopt. I was working with a new co-worker from a different location and she had been trying to get pregnant for years. She asked me my opinions on kids and asked if I had any and I openly said "no i don't want any, i help raise my nephew and that fulfills me and makes me more than happy." and when I tell you she flipped out on me... oh my goodness. She got so mad at me for not wanting kids saying it was unfair to her because she had such horrible fertility issues and for me to say I didn't want any is like a slap in the face.
> 
> Like whhhaaatttt? Why does my body have to be used to put another kid in the world? no thanks. Every time I'm with family "when are you having kids?" "you need to start thinking about settling down and starting a family." it's beyond frustrating.


Wow, that's so rude. How is your choice to not have kids have anything to do with her inability to have them herself?


----------



## King koopa

Despite my age, I hate tiktok and everything about it (no offense to people who actually use it)


----------



## LexiOfFurby

ClayFighter is a good game and deserves better
Stitch >>>>>>>> Aladdin


----------



## Dunquixote

I think pop in the US is dead. Pop was really good and there were a lot of differences between each artists. Last twenty years or a bit less, whenever I hear pop on the radio, I find it all to sound “the same.”


----------



## TalviSyreni

tiffanistarr said:


> I've been vocal my whole life about not wanting kids and if i did want kids i would adopt. I was working with a new co-worker from a different location and she had been trying to get pregnant for years. She asked me my opinions on kids and asked if I had any and I openly said "no i don't want any, i help raise my nephew and that fulfills me and makes me more than happy." and when I tell you she flipped out on me... oh my goodness. She got so mad at me for not wanting kids saying it was unfair to her because she had such horrible fertility issues and for me to say I didn't want any is like a slap in the face.
> 
> Like whhhaaatttt? Why does my body have to be used to put another kid in the world? no thanks. Every time I'm with family "when are you having kids?" "you need to start thinking about settling down and starting a family." it's beyond frustrating.


Holy crap that's awful. I understand your co-worker desperately wanting a child as a friend of mine has had multiple rounds of IVF and has now miraculously fallen pregnant naturally but to go off on someone who doesn't want children is appalling behaviour in my opinion. I'm actually like you, as much as I don't want children myself I've always been open to adoption because I know how many children out there need a loving home and that's more appealing to me than getting pregnant and going through the early years of raising a child.

I get the same comments as you about marriage as well, I just nip that issue in the bud and tell them that marriage and kids shouldn't be the end goals of a woman's or in fact anyone's life. Let us lead our lives which ever way we desire to and not because society dictates to us to fall in line with a way of life that has been outdated for years.


----------



## Alienfish

tiffanistarr said:


> I've been vocal my whole life about not wanting kids and if i did want kids i would adopt. I was working with a new co-worker from a different location and she had been trying to get pregnant for years. She asked me my opinions on kids and asked if I had any and I openly said "no i don't want any, i help raise my nephew and that fulfills me and makes me more than happy." and when I tell you she flipped out on me... oh my goodness. She got so mad at me for not wanting kids saying it was unfair to her because she had such horrible fertility issues and for me to say I didn't want any is like a slap in the face.
> 
> Like whhhaaatttt? Why does my body have to be used to put another kid in the world? no thanks. Every time I'm with family "when are you having kids?" "you need to start thinking about settling down and starting a family." it's beyond frustrating.


Oh my god, your co-worker sounds overreacting I'm sorry  And yeah it's definitely not your fault, it's not like you caused her issues or anything  And your family, sheesh, they need to shut up too...Also yeah family doesn't necessarily need to include kids and having grandkids is not a human right or anything.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> I think pop in the US is dead. Pop was really good and there were a lot of differences between each artists. Last twenty years or a bit less, whenever I hear pop on the radio, I find it all to sound “the same.”


Agree, also the fact it's been "messed" or mixed up with rap/rnb beats and some with dance/club music made it even more dead. I think that goes for a lot of European pop as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

sheilaa said:


> Oh my god, your co-worker sounds overreacting I'm sorry  And yeah it's definitely not your fault, it's not like you caused her issues or anything  And your family, sheesh, they need to shut up too...Also yeah family doesn't necessarily need to include kids and having grandkids is not a human right or anything.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Agree, also the fact it's been "messed" or mixed up with rap/rnb beats and some with dance/club music made it even more dead. I think that goes for a lot of European pop as well.



that is exactly it and how I lost my taste for it. I loved Jennifer Lopez’s latino themed music (funny enough I started liking it way after it was released), but omg, why did she have to turn to rap duets . Same with Mariah Carey who I also used to love (though kinda glad I stopped listening to her).


----------



## Alienfish

Dunquixote said:


> that is exactly it and how I lost my taste for it. I loved Jennifer Lopez’s latino themed music (funny enough I started liking it way after it was released), but omg, why did she have to turn to rap duets . Same with Mariah Carey who I also used to love (though kinda glad I stopped listening to her).


Yeah I can definitely enjoy some older latino/tejana stuff but yeah wailing rap frap is definitely not my thing. And yeah I liked Mariah's more gospel-esque pop but when she started wailing into that one christmas song and beyond nope.


----------



## TalviSyreni

One last unpopular opinion for now...

I'm all for marriage but I can't stand the thought of planning a wedding and spending so much money for one day that always ends up being more stressful than it does enjoyable. I'd rather elope to another country and blend my wedding day with a lovely long holiday.


----------



## tiffanistarr

TalviSyreni said:


> One last unpopular opinion for now...
> 
> I'm all for marriage but I can't stand the thought of planning a wedding and spending so much money for one day that always ends up being more stressful than it does enjoyable. I'd rather elope to another country and blend my wedding day with a lovely long holiday.


my exact thoughts. I love the idea of elopement or just not getting married as i see no real benefit to it. I had a fun discussion with a partner about if we ever got married we would just do it the morning of our honey moon. We would go to the court house make it legal and then take a long 2 week vacation lol


----------



## Bloodflowers

We got married in the town hall and I wore a black dress. The whole thing cost just a few hundred euros. Before the wedding my very Catholic mother in law was horrified with the idea of a non traditional wedding especially the dress but she mostly came around and even helped me choose my dress. (Witchy with small silver stars and moons all over but still very much black) Later though she did say that they would have given us more money if we had married in the church. 

As for having children, ever since I was a child myself I knew I would never want children. Everyone said I would change my mind when I got older but here I am in my 30s still never wanting to be a mother. Cats > kids


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

TalviSyreni said:


> One last unpopular opinion for now...
> 
> I'm all for marriage but I can't stand the thought of planning a wedding and spending so much money for one day that always ends up being more stressful than it does enjoyable. I'd rather elope to another country and blend my wedding day with a lovely long holiday.


Same! My older sister had one of those weddings, and it all seemed extremely stressful and very much not worth it. I would rather spend that money on a nice honeymoon or a down payment on a house.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> One last unpopular opinion for now...
> 
> I'm all for marriage but I can't stand the thought of planning a wedding and spending so much money for one day that always ends up being more stressful than it does enjoyable. I'd rather elope to another country and blend my wedding day with a lovely long holiday.


This also I wouldn't want a cheesy ceremony in front of relatives/family either.

Also MK8/D was/is a bad game and I don't see why people think it's so great? I mean it's the current active one so of course we're forced to play it lol.


----------



## Corrie

I agree with weddings. Why would you want to pay for 200 people to be there? If I get married, it's gonna be a small wedding with only the important people there and that's it. No church, they make me feel awkward, and just casual snacks, no big dinner. It's unnecessary and in this day and age, people around my age group can't afford this crap. Things are different now. Many of us are struggling to even buy a house. It's not like back then where getting married, having kids and buying a house came without a blink of an eye. Those things are hard to achieve financially now.


----------



## King koopa

More unpopular opinions from me:
Balan wonderworld looks like a great game and doesn't deserve hate
I prefer underamour over Nike and Jordan's 
I dislike mr beast. He just rubs me the wrong way and yells half the time
I dislike minecraft as well (please don't kill me if you like the game)
Mario kart 7 is the best game in the series imo it gets hate because it doesn't have vs mode but I still think it's a great game
That's all at the top of my head but I'll probably come back with more


----------



## oak

I'm glad others understand not wanting a wedding. Me and my partner's 10 year anniversary of being together is in a few days and people wonder why we aren't married yet. It's too expensive and just trying to survive is expensive. Most weddings I've been to have been boring and the food sucked so I don't want to repeat that. Plus then the government would try to take my partner's disability benefits away and that's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Alienfish

Koopadude100 said:


> Mario kart 7 is the best game in the series imo it gets hate because it doesn't have vs mode but I still think it's a great game


I mean yeah the AI kinda sucked and all the smurfs online but it was definitely better than 8 and you could easily get coins online or just racing whatever.

Also yeah favourite reprise: MK64 best game MK game


----------



## tiffanistarr

oak said:


> I'm glad others understand not wanting a wedding. Me and my partner's 10 year anniversary of being together is in a few days and people wonder why we aren't married yet. It's too expensive and just trying to survive is expensive. Most weddings I've been to have been boring and the food sucked so I don't want to repeat that. Plus then the government would try to take my partner's disability benefits away and that's a whole other can of worms.


Financially speaking, i believe it’s easier and better to continue filing and claiming single anyway. Not that life is about money, but you do need it to survive and the benefits for being single are better rather than marriage.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> I mean yeah the AI kinda sucked and all the smurfs online but it was definitely better than 8 and you could easily get coins online or just racing whatever.
> 
> Also yeah favourite reprise: MK64 best game MK game


I'm gonna start a fire: I think MK64 is the worst Mario Kart game.


----------



## King koopa

Corrie said:


> I'm gonna start a fire: I think MK64 is the worst Mario Kart game.


I mean yeah it's an ok game imo I just wish they didn't do koopa troopa dirty like that and replace him with Wario ☹


----------



## Dunquixote

Some unpopular opinions: I have very little interest in the older Fire Emblem games. I tried a little of the one with lyn in it and didn’t get far since it was on a friend’s console and i only had a little bit of time to play it, but I honestly did not dig any of the character’s designs which made it hard to enjoy the dialogue or story tbh (at least at the point where I was). I do kinda want to still try it because nef mentioned how good it was and the friend that was trying to get me to play it likes it as well (and some other members here had good opinions of it and other older FE games). My first FE game was Awakening and I played fates, three houses and a bit of echoes (I only liked one character in echoes  so far at least). With the exception of maybe echoes, I like the more recent FE games’ character designs much better than the older ones (except byleth; don’t care for byleth’s design much). Then again, I did initially not like any of the character designs in three houses when glanced at so who knows. 

I kinda still want to try the other persona games but again, none of the character designs interest me and I’m way attached to the fifth game and the characters. 

I don’t like the NBA, Michael Jordan (even though back in middle school I loved him, but I eventually learned what kind of person he is lol…), Tiger Woods.


----------



## Beanz

I don’t really understand the hype around Olivia Rodrigo, and to be fair I haven’t listened to her whole album and I don’t know a lot about her. I like some of her songs, her music has a very different sound from everyone else’s music on the radio but the songs I’ve heard all sound like they’re from cringey teen movies.

Driver’s License was HUGE a few months ago, it was on the music charts at #1 for 8 WEEKS. I don’t like it, Brutal is definitely superior to it even though it has more of that cringey teen movie feel.


----------



## Alienfish

^a lot of "pop" today is cringey teen stuff to be honest, at least her and billy eyelash lol.

Also I don't get the hype of people wanting stuff delivered to their home if you have to show ID or be at home when they come... a lot of store only offers those option where you have to show ID and be home anyway so. One thing if they had your gate code and could just drop it off...


----------



## Beanz

sheilaa said:


> ^a lot of "pop" today is cringey teen stuff to be honest, at least her and billy eyelash lol.
> 
> Also I don't get the hype of people wanting stuff delivered to their home if you have to show ID or be at home when they come... a lot of store only offers those option where you have to show ID and be home anyway so. One thing if they had your gate code and could just drop it off...



well i mean i wouldn’t really consider billie cringey and for teens because i actually like her and plus many adults like her music too even though the majority of the fan base is teenage girls (well.. that’s me.) sure her music may be a little edgy but olivia’s music and lyrics sounds straight out of one of those disney channel movies (minus the swearing) i don’t how popular she is with adults but i can only see her being popular for angry teenagers who just broke up with their boyfriends. even though i don’t feel the same hype about her as everyone else, she has talent, I can see her sticking around, her whole album is about heartbreak and she’s going to have to change it up a bit next album.


----------



## Alienfish

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> well i mean i wouldn’t really consider billie cringey and for teens because i actually like her and plus many adults like her music too even though the majority of the fan base is teenage girls (well.. that’s me.) sure her music may be a little edgy but olivia’s music and lyrics sounds straight out of one of those disney channel movies (minus the swearing) i don’t how popular she is with adults but i can only see her being popular for angry teenagers who just broke up with their boyfriends. even though i don’t feel the same hype about her as everyone else, she has talent, I can see her sticking around, her whole album is about heartbreak and she’s going to have to change it up a bit next album.


well both edgy and teenage cringe are bad in my ears and i assume some adult reviewers get paid to like her lol 

be glad you don't live in sweden though, we've a lot of those "omg lol heartbreak maybe i find someone smelling nice" type of singers that play over and over again lol.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

soggy cereal taste good


----------



## Dunquixote

I hate how all my gacha games have introduced pvp and multiplayer. Pvp and multiplayer are both overrated. I hate both so much; never liked it even back when I played WoW.


----------



## LadyDestani

Dunquixote said:


> I hate how all my gacha games have introduced pvp and multiplayer. Pvp and multiplayer are both overrated. I hate both so much; never liked it even back when I played WoW.


I agree. Is it sad that I love MMORPGs but I hate the multiplayer/PVP aspects? Those games would be perfect without the multiplayer. (Yes, I know multiplayer is in the name.)


----------



## Dunquixote

LadyDestani said:


> I agree. Is it sad that I love MMORPGs but I hate the multiplayer/PVP aspects? Those games would be perfect without the multiplayer. (Yes, I know multiplayer is in the name.)



I don’t think that’s sad at all. When it came to pvp, the camping and ganking was just so frustrating and not fun if you’re on the receiving end when you are just minding your own business doing a quest. Or even in the pvp modes when you are doing it for a reward or something. 

I do like some of the multiplayer aspects in mmorpgs - like doing dungeons and raids since sometimes I make some friends that way . I like to be able to do stuff on my own though even when I have friends so i don’t bother them too much.

I don’t get why we need it gacha games though. In one of my gacha games we get a gem tree and other stuff we can up with tickets we earn doing the mode, but there is a catch, after a certain point it requires you to have a certain rank. so pretty much it is impossible for me to reduce the cooldown of the gem tree to the max without getting the top rank (i may be mistaken but it requires me now to get a rank i have yet to get).


----------



## Alienfish

LadyDestani said:


> I agree. Is it sad that I love MMORPGs but I hate the multiplayer/PVP aspects? Those games would be perfect without the multiplayer. (Yes, I know multiplayer is in the name.)


Agree. I mean most of the times randoms can help you but I don't like the aspect of some that you need to be in a certain guild and stuff. Also close-knit people voice chatting is the worst.


----------



## Dunquixote

I think 3D for games like Pokemon is overrated (not saying anything wrong with liking them); I like the 2D graphics better. Not sure if this is unpopular or popular opinion since i do not belong to the fandom.

Fireworks and firecrackers are stupid and people should be restricted from using them at certain times and on non-holidays (like february 4 am or something).


----------



## King koopa

Although I'm not a big fan of pink gold peach, I kinda like her and don't understand why she gets so much hate by like 90% of the community. I mean, it's basically metal peach painted gold. What's not to like?

Also, the wii u was one of my favorite consoles and I don't understand why so many people hate that too


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t like the cross-over characters in Mario Kart 8. Isabelle, Villager, and Link look very out of place to me. I’d feel the same if there were Pokémon characters. It just doesn’t look right in Mario Kart.


----------



## Dunquixote

I only played Brawl a few times with friends and as much as I love MGS, I was not a fan of them including Snake (who they say was Solid Snake but he looked more like Naked Snake) in Smash Brothers. I love Persona 5 too and Idk, can’t really see how Joker fits in with the Nintendo characters.


----------



## Corrie

Smash Bros Ultimate has too many Fire Emblem characters.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I don’t like the cross-over characters in Mario Kart 8. Isabelle, Villager, and Link look very out of place to me. I’d feel the same if there were Pokémon characters. It just doesn’t look right in Mario Kart.


Yeah I kinda agree, it's nice they add more characters but they could have added other "mario" characters instead.


----------



## Bloodflowers

Dunquixote said:


> I think 3D for games like Pokemon is overrated (not saying anything wrong with liking them); I like the 2D graphics better. Not sure if this is unpopular or popular opinion since i do not belong to the fandom.
> 
> Fireworks and firecrackers are stupid and people should be restricted from using them at certain times and on non-holidays (like february 4 am or something).



I agree. 2D Pokemon games have a certain charm that’s missing in the 3D games.

I’m with you on the fireworks too. They scare pets and wildlife


----------



## VanitasFan26

Any Doctor who thinks that they have to Weight Lecture people or tell them how to lose weight constantly when you've been told several times is the worst. I think Doctors should not have to prattle on about your weight and only focus on your current health of what is improving.


----------



## Shawna

IDK if I mentioned this yet, but I HATE traveling really long distances (even though I don't drive).

I am fine with a few hours from my house.
I am even fine with 8-10 hours from my house.

But 20+ hours is just too much for me.

I am also a homebody and I get homesick easily.


----------



## Dunquixote

Shawna said:


> IDK if I mentioned this yet, but I HATE traveling really long distances (even though I don't drive).
> 
> I am fine with a few hours from my house.
> I am even fine with 8-10 hours from my house.
> 
> But 20+ hours is just too much for me.
> 
> I am also a homebody and I get homesick easily.



Me too. I can’t be away from home long. I get anxious when I leave for even a few hours or less. My psychiatrist thinks I may have Agoraphobia. I like being home with my kitties in my safe corner (my room).


----------



## tumut

Corrie said:


> Smash Bros Ultimate has too many Fire Emblem characters.


Smash Bros Ultimate has too few Fire Emblem characters.


----------



## Stikki

- You're not "engaged" unless you're actively planning a wedding in the near future, even if you have a ring. So many people I know seem to end up permanently "engaged" now or they get "engaged" for years before splitting completely. It seems such a weird status to me, to announce an engagement but not actually do anything about it.

- Prostitution should be legalised, so it can be regulated better and the welfare of sex workers taken care of, rather than leaving it down to exploitative pimps.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m not sure if this considered unpopular but among my offline friends probably: I think LA Beast and other people that eats food for dares or competitions is stupid. It bothers me how much food he wastes when there are people even in the US that are starving.

I hate the trophy pictures in menards not to mention hunting itself. I will never forget the lion and bobcats trophy pictures i saw (i don’t know why i looked) when my ex and his cousin (i had to tag along) took me to a store to look at paint guns). If they were trying to kill the person, I’d understand the need to defend yourself, but it really saddens me people goes out of their way to kill them because it is a “sport” and “fun.” Not to mention I love cats - big cat, little cat, wild or not.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Croconaw said:


> I don’t like the cross-over characters in Mario Kart 8. Isabelle, Villager, and Link look very out of place to me. I’d feel the same if there were Pokémon characters. It just doesn’t look right in Mario Kart.


I've always thought this...Mario Kart is unfortunately drifting away from 'Mario Kart' and turning into 'Nintendo Kart'.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021

Side note...I really like the Animal Crossing course though...


----------



## JKDOS

RoxasFan20 said:


> Any Doctor who thinks that they have to Weight Lecture people or tell them how to lose weight constantly when you've been told several times is the worst. I think Doctors should not have to prattle on about your weight and only focus on your current health of what is improving.



There are numerous potential complications (both physically and mentally) brought on by being "overweight". As annoying as it may be to hear for some people, the doctors are only telling people for their own good. A doctor doesn't get more money by saying so. I believe the doctor reserves the right better than anyone to consult people on their weight. After all, a person's current health can be tied to their weight. A doctor's job is to help people, if they were to ignore overweight problems, they wouldn't be doing a competent job. After all, they studied these things in college for many years.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

JKDOS said:


> There are numerous potential complications (both physically and mentally) brought on by being "overweight". As annoying as it may be to hear for some people, the doctors are only telling people for their own good. A doctor doesn't get more money by saying so. I believe the doctor reserves the right better than anyone to consult people on their weight. After all, a person's current health can be tied to their weight. A doctor's job is to help people, if they were to ignore overweight problems, they wouldn't be doing a competent job. After all, they studied these things in college for many years.


I understand the concern of weight as it can cause health problems and be a result of other health conditions. However, if a doctor is constantly talking about it every appointment, they aren't being very helpful imo. This is especially true if you've just been getting general checkups. It can even perpetuate those mental complications you mentioned. Weight has so many factors to it and it is very different for each person in different situations (economical, physical, and mental). I just think it's a way deeper issue than "just lose weight" which is what a lot of doctors tend to perpetuate. Also bad doctors exist!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I understand the concern of weight as it can cause health problems and be a result of other health conditions. However, if a doctor is constantly talking about it every appointment, they aren't being very helpful imo. This is especially true if you've just been getting general checkups. It can even perpetuate those mental complications you mentioned. Weight has so many factors to it and it is very different for each person in different situations (economical, physical, and mental). I just think it's a way deeper issue than "just lose weight" which is what a lot of doctors tend to perpetuate. Also bad doctors exist!



Thank you for saying that, I agree!
I would also add that despite the health risks associated with being over weight, I believe medical biases are well-documented, in particular against women, people of color, and people who are overweight. I was very underweight for many years and though that also carries health risks, I never experienced excessive reminders and scolding from doctors. 

obviously I cannot say with this particular doctor of @RoxasFan20 is acting responsibly or allowing his biases to influence his medical advice, but if a doctor uses shame based tactics at all that is very wrong on their part and not a medically sound approach.


----------



## VanitasFan26

WaileaNoRei said:


> Thank you for saying that, I agree!
> I would also add that despite the health risks associated with being over weight, I believe medical biases are well-documented, in particular against women, people of color, and people who are overweight. I was very underweight for many years and though that also carries health risks, I never experienced excessive reminders and scolding from doctors.
> 
> obviously I cannot say with this particular doctor of @RoxasFan20 is acting responsibly or allowing his biases to influence his medical advice, but if a doctor uses shame based tactics at all that is very wrong on their part and not a medically sound approach.


Throughout my life I was told that I was "too fat and needed to lose weight" eventually I started to get tired of it and work on myself so hard to lose weight. For the past 5 months I have been doing daily exercise, eating healthy, and cutting out so many junk foods. I was on the right path, but the moment I go to my doctor he "fat shames" me because of how high my weight is instead of telling me how my blood results were improved.

I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


----------



## vanivon

JKDOS said:


> There are numerous potential complications (both physically and mentally) brought on by being "overweight". As annoying as it may be to hear for some people, the doctors are only telling people for their own good. A doctor doesn't get more money by saying so. I believe the doctor reserves the right better than anyone to consult people on their weight. After all, a person's current health can be tied to their weight. A doctor's job is to help people, if they were to ignore overweight problems, they wouldn't be doing a competent job. After all, they studied these things in college for many years.


it’s already been pointed out that weight isn’t the only factor regarding health problems & that various medical biases exist, but instead of saying that doctors are only telling people things “for their own good” by tying their weight into every single issue they have whether it’s actually weight-related or not, I’d suggest you look up medical fatphobia because it’s a well-documented issue and bias and MANY upon MANY patients across the world have voiced their experiences regarding it.


----------



## Stikki

Weight is a tricky one. I've suffered eating disorders on and off since I was at school. I can't keep scales in my house as I tend to get fixated on making myself lose as much as possible. Like even when I got to under 7 stone (I'm 5ft5), I would still be trying to get lower. It's a horrible place to be. It's on my medical records though, so I am only ever weighed for medication dosage reasons, which I am never told the results of and don't ever look it up later to find out. I can't even keep tape measures as I become obsessed with my measurements. So I do feel for people who have doctors who insist on weighing them and seemingly make them feel bad.

However, obesity IS an issue. In the uk it puts a massive strain on the nhs and a lot of resources end up being used by people who simply refused to take better care of themselves. My bf's mum is a nurse and she will tell you just how badly your health can decline due to excessive weight and extreme eating habits (not saying having eating disorders are not unhealthy too, because they are).

I have also personally known in recent years 3 people who have died from heart attacks, due to being obese. One was a neighbour, who was 50 and left behind 2 teen daughters. Another was someone within my social circle, who was just 37 and left behind a wife and child. He was well aware how overweight he was and whilst he was sensitive to it being pointed out, chose not to do anything about it as he felt it didn't matter beyond his wife (also overweight) not caring. Now she's raising their young child all alone. The other was 36 and his girlfriend has been left devestated. He wasn't even noticeably obese, but the coroner's report listed him as being so. Therefore he must have been. 

One that makes me quite angry is a lady who I have mutual friends with. She is absolutely morbidly obese. Around the time she turned 40, she fell over in Macdonald's (which she claimed before that she never ate food from and that her weight was some kind of genetic/hormonal problem) and due to the mass of weight she was carrying, broke her leg. Again, due to her weight, crutches were useless, so she ended up buying an electric wheelchair to get around in for 2 years following this, basically having given up even trying to walk completely. Of course, this was none of my business...until I had to rescue her 7 year old son from the lake in the local park because he had fallen in and she obviously couldn't get to him herself, nor could her (also morbidly obese) 16 year old daughter. She never thanked me either, but whatever. 

Given her clear selfishness an inability to look after the kids she already had, I was furious to discover she was deliberately trying, whilst still using that damn wheelchair, to get pregnant again. Why would you deliberately try to bring another child into the world when your own health is so bad? It's unfair and totally selfish. Even though she no longer uses the wheelchair to my knowledge, she's still as huge as she ever was, which is putting enormous strain on her major organs. When she has the inevitable heart attack, what happens to her kids then? None of their fathers are around either, so it really makes me upset to think about.

Sorry for the rant, but this one really gets to me. I should point out that all but one of the people I mentioned were/are chronically obese though, not just a little overweight. Though the one guy that wasn't kinda troubles me tbh.


----------



## totallynotdom

JKDOS said:


> There are numerous potential complications (both physically and mentally) brought on by being "overweight". As annoying as it may be to hear for some people, the doctors are only telling people for their own good. A doctor doesn't get more money by saying so. I believe the doctor reserves the right better than anyone to consult people on their weight. After all, a person's current health can be tied to their weight. A doctor's job is to help people, if they were to ignore overweight problems, they wouldn't be doing a competent job. After all, they studied these things in college for many years.


yo like this is just wrong tho. its been proven time and time again that weight has nothing to do with health at all. "weight" is rarely ever an issue. maybe something like blood pressure or a lack of certain nutrients but someone who retains weight well isnt automatically unhealthy. you can eat and exercise well but sometimes you're just built to be big because if humans didn't retain fat well we'd have died off before farming became a thing. doctors who say you have a weight problem but can't tell you how its actually negatively affecting the person need some more education. big and healthy is real. weight DOES NOT equal unhealthy


----------



## sophss

domino’s pizza is so overrated


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> There are numerous potential complications (both physically and mentally) brought on by being "overweight". As annoying as it may be to hear for some people, the doctors are only telling people for their own good. A doctor doesn't get more money by saying so. I believe the doctor reserves the right better than anyone to consult people on their weight. After all, a person's current health can be tied to their weight. A doctor's job is to help people, if they were to ignore overweight problems, they wouldn't be doing a competent job. After all, they studied these things in college for many years.


Saying things like "Its for their own good" is a very toxic way of telling people how to live their life on how to lose weight. With all due respect I get what you're trying to say about how Doctors are trying to help people, however the issue I have is that when they constantly focus all their attention on your weight and don't even tell you if your health is improving it really starts to become a big problem. 

The problem I had with my Doctor personally and I mentioned this on another thread is that 2 weeks ago on Thursday, wasn't all that good. They brought up how inaccurate my weight scale was and instead of congratulating me on my improvement with blood results, they decided to fat shame because of how high my weight was. The thing was I had a lot of heavy things on me when I went up on their scale and when they told me to go back on it I was weighing higher .They really damaged my self-esteem. I showed them prove that I was losing weight on the weight lose app and then they brought up how my weight scale was inaccurate. 

Their words "do better" has damaged my mental health. Even though they told me that my blood results were getting better they still are disappointed by my weight and I was told to "do better" I tried so hard these days and I thought I was on the right track losing weight by relying on the weight scale at home, but apparently the weight scale according to them they have is more accurate than at the one at home. I don't know what to think anymore. At home I was weight 319.6 and when I went by their office I was weighing 338.8 because I had so much heavy stuff on me when I was wearing clothes and they thought I was gaining back weight. 

They brought up how I was losing weight last time and now telling me how I gained weight. I tried to show them from the Weight watch app how I have been improving, but they still told me that I need to "do better" and that was the part that really crushed me. I mean I've been eating healthy and exercising every single day and I still struggled to lose weight. The only issue was that my Pharmacy didn't give me the medication Phentermine that helps contain the weight. I asked time and time again for refills, but they didn't do it. So I had no other choice but to go by them to get it. I wasn't taking it for like 2 weeks and I tried so hard to get it but I never got it. Right now I am feeling so depressed and defeated. These past few weeks have been hard on me and now this is just getting too much. Its like I did one thing right and now its the weight that has crushed me. All I wanted was a Doctor who would focus on my health and not lecture me so much about my weight and this was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Stikki said:


> Weight is a tricky one. I've suffered eating disorders on and off since I was at school. I can't keep scales in my house as I tend to get fixated on making myself lose as much as possible. Like even when I got to under 7 stone (I'm 5ft5), I would still be trying to get lower. It's a horrible place to be. It's on my medical records though, so I am only ever weighed for medication dosage reasons, which I am never told the results of and don't ever look it up later to find out. I can't even keep tape measures as I become obsessed with my measurements. So I do feel for people who have doctors who insist on weighing them and seemingly make them feel bad.
> 
> However, obesity IS an issue. In the uk it puts a massive strain on the nhs and a lot of resources end up being used by people who simply refused to take better care of themselves. My bf's mum is a nurse and she will tell you just how badly your health can decline due to excessive weight and extreme eating habits (not saying having eating disorders are not unhealthy too, because they are).
> 
> I have also personally known in recent years 3 people who have died from heart attacks, due to being obese. One was a neighbour, who was 50 and left behind 2 teen daughters. Another was someone within my social circle, who was just 37 and left behind a wife and child. He was well aware how overweight he was and whilst he was sensitive to it being pointed out, chose not to do anything about it as he felt it didn't matter beyond his wife (also overweight) not caring. Now she's raising their young child all alone. The other was 36 and his girlfriend has been left devestated. He wasn't even noticeably obese, but the coroner's report listed him as being so. Therefore he must have been.
> 
> One that makes me quite angry is a lady who I have mutual friends with. She is absolutely morbidly obese. Around the time she turned 40, she fell over in Macdonald's (which she claimed before that she never ate food from and that her weight was some kind of genetic/hormonal problem) and due to the mass of weight she was carrying, broke her leg. Again, due to her weight, crutches were useless, so she ended up buying an electric wheelchair to get around in for 2 years following this, basically having given up even trying to walk completely. Of course, this was none of my business...until I had to rescue her 7 year old son from the lake in the local park because he had fallen in and she obviously couldn't get to him herself, nor could her (also morbidly obese) 16 year old daughter. She never thanked me either, but whatever.
> 
> Given her clear selfishness an inability to look after the kids she already had, I was furious to discover she was deliberately trying, whilst still using that damn wheelchair, to get pregnant again. Why would you deliberately try to bring another child into the world when your own health is so bad? It's unfair and totally selfish. Even though she no longer uses the wheelchair to my knowledge, she's still as huge as she ever was, which is putting enormous strain on her major organs. When she has the inevitable heart attack, what happens to her kids then? None of their fathers are around either, so it really makes me upset to think about.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this one really gets to me. I should point out that all but one of the people I mentioned were/are chronically obese though, not just a little overweight. Though the one guy that wasn't kinda troubles me tbh.


I'm gonna respond to the last half because I feel like other people already responded very well to the first half.
Hey, so, there are lots of parents who are in wheelchairs for so many reasons. They are still capable of being great parents. I feel like this has descended into you ranting about people you don't like instead of any opinions. Which part made her irresponsible to look after her children: that she was in a wheelchair, that she was overweight, or something completely unrelated to this? I'm just confused by this haha.


----------



## vanivon

Stikki said:


> Weight is a tricky one. I've suffered eating disorders on and off since I was at school. I can't keep scales in my house as I tend to get fixated on making myself lose as much as possible. Like even when I got to under 7 stone (I'm 5ft5), I would still be trying to get lower. It's a horrible place to be. It's on my medical records though, so I am only ever weighed for medication dosage reasons, which I am never told the results of and don't ever look it up later to find out. I can't even keep tape measures as I become obsessed with my measurements. So I do feel for people who have doctors who insist on weighing them and seemingly make them feel bad.
> 
> However, obesity IS an issue. In the uk it puts a massive strain on the nhs and a lot of resources end up being used by people who simply refused to take better care of themselves. My bf's mum is a nurse and she will tell you just how badly your health can decline due to excessive weight and extreme eating habits (not saying having eating disorders are not unhealthy too, because they are).
> 
> I have also personally known in recent years 3 people who have died from heart attacks, due to being obese. One was a neighbour, who was 50 and left behind 2 teen daughters. Another was someone within my social circle, who was just 37 and left behind a wife and child. He was well aware how overweight he was and whilst he was sensitive to it being pointed out, chose not to do anything about it as he felt it didn't matter beyond his wife (also overweight) not caring. Now she's raising their young child all alone. The other was 36 and his girlfriend has been left devestated. He wasn't even noticeably obese, but the coroner's report listed him as being so. Therefore he must have been.
> 
> One that makes me quite angry is a lady who I have mutual friends with. She is absolutely morbidly obese. Around the time she turned 40, she fell over in Macdonald's (which she claimed before that she never ate food from and that her weight was some kind of genetic/hormonal problem) and due to the mass of weight she was carrying, broke her leg. Again, due to her weight, crutches were useless, so she ended up buying an electric wheelchair to get around in for 2 years following this, basically having given up even trying to walk completely. Of course, this was none of my business...until I had to rescue her 7 year old son from the lake in the local park because he had fallen in and she obviously couldn't get to him herself, nor could her (also morbidly obese) 16 year old daughter. She never thanked me either, but whatever.
> 
> Given her clear selfishness an inability to look after the kids she already had, I was furious to discover she was deliberately trying, whilst still using that damn wheelchair, to get pregnant again. Why would you deliberately try to bring another child into the world when your own health is so bad? It's unfair and totally selfish. Even though she no longer uses the wheelchair to my knowledge, she's still as huge as she ever was, which is putting enormous strain on her major organs. When she has the inevitable heart attack, what happens to her kids then? None of their fathers are around either, so it really makes me upset to think about.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this one really gets to me. I should point out that all but one of the people I mentioned were/are chronically obese though, not just a little overweight. Though the one guy that wasn't kinda troubles me tbh.


i say this as nicely as i can possibly manage because this really ""gets to me"" as well: for someone who has a personal reason to understand how incredibly difficult weight management can be, you and your post are completely lacking in sympathy and any actual understanding towards those who deal with eating and weight problems on the opposite end.


----------



## Stikki

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I'm gonna respond to the last half because I feel like other people already responded very well to the first half.
> Hey, so, there are lots of parents who are in wheelchairs for so many reasons. They are still capable of being great parents. I feel like this has descended into you ranting about people you don't like instead of any opinions. Which part made her irresponsible to look after her children: that she was in a wheelchair, that she was overweight, or something completely unrelated to this? I'm just confused by this haha.


I don't think anyone else responded at all, to the first half or otherwise? 

The part that made her irresponsible was the fact that she was already morbidly obese, using a wheelchair for 2 years following a broken leg...yet was deliberately trying to get pregnant again. She couldn't look after the kids she already had properly and has greatly shortened her lifespan (this woman is around 50 stone) and yet would still bring another child into the world that she probably wouldn't see reach their teens. That feels super selfish and irresponsible.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2021



vanivon said:


> i say this as nicely as i can possibly manage because this really ""gets to me"" as well: for someone who has a personal reason to understand how incredibly difficult weight management can be, you and your post are completely lacking in sympathy and any actual understanding towards those who deal with eating and weight problems on the opposite end.


Maybe I am. Maybe it's because of my own struggles. I can't tell you for sure what it is, just how it makes me feel and my own observations on some very specific people.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Anyways this convo is making me uncomfortable now, I don't feel the need to comment on any of that lmao. 

So new unpopular opinion: cold leftovers are the best way to eat any sort of food.


----------



## Alienfish

^depends on food but i agree if we're talking about pizza.

Also pants that goes up your armpit is/was never cool, stop reviving 90s fashion kthx.


----------



## JKDOS

totallynotdom said:


> yo like this is just wrong tho. its been proven time and time again that weight has nothing to do with health at all. "weight" is rarely ever an issue. maybe something like blood pressure or a lack of certain nutrients but someone who retains weight well isnt automatically unhealthy. you can eat and exercise well but sometimes you're just built to be big because if humans didn't retain fat well we'd have died off before farming became a thing. doctors who say you have a weight problem but can't tell you how its actually negatively affecting the person need some more education. big and healthy is real. weight DOES NOT equal unhealthy



It's just a touchy subject for me because I lost my best friend in 2016 due to complications brought on by being severely overweight. Being overweight may not be "unhealthy" per say, but it does bring complications. I know this is an unpopular opinion thread so I'm not going to debate it further or tear down others for thinking differently.


----------



## Stikki

JKDOS said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion thread so I'm not going to debate it further or tear down others for thinking differently.


Yeah I'm with you there. With all due respect to everyone here, this thread is literally called "Unpopular opinions", so the things we post in here probably won't be well-liked haha. I'm not sure that having a debate or having a go at individual forum members is really along the theme of the thread.

So here's an unpopular opinion; summer is overrated! It's too damn hot!


----------



## Alienfish

Fall is overrated, what is there to like about rain and cold? On the other hand, fall/winter/spring is like one season here and if you're lucky some snow in winter.


----------



## Stikki

sheilaa said:


> Fall is overrated, what is there to like about rain and cold? On the other hand, fall/winter/spring is like one season here and if you're lucky some snow in winter.


Ah yes, I bet it depends where you live. I don't like rain at all, but I do appreciate the cooler temps during the day and the pretty trees. I reckon I would like summer if I lived somewhere less humid.


----------



## King koopa

Winter is underated. That's the season you get days off from school! How come nobody likes it?


----------



## Corrie

Koopadude100 said:


> Winter is underated. That's the season you get days off from school! How come nobody likes it?


I used to not understand the big hatred for winter. I preferred summer but I didn't get the winter hate... until I got a car. Then my opinion changed lol. Having to go out early to scrap the stupid thing, then warm it up, then drive on the slippery roads and in the blizzard... yuck. lol


----------



## Alienfish

Koopadude100 said:


> Winter is underated. That's the season you get days off from school! How come nobody likes it?


It's nice but also it's basically a bunch of holidays we'd gotten anyway lol. Also since we don't have a lot of snow whatever  But I don't like the cold, so.


----------



## ecstasy

Dunquixote said:


> I think 3D for games like Pokemon is overrated (not saying anything wrong with liking them); I like the 2D graphics better. Not sure if this is unpopular or popular opinion since i do not belong to the fandom.


I agree, 2d games like that are my favorite kind especially when they're pixelated, I just love the aesthetic and I think making games like that 3d just ruins them, I've never really been a big fan of 3d stuff


----------



## Dunquixote

I never liked the fireworks festival in NL or ACNH. I think I liked Festivale more than the Fireworks festivale; Pave annoyed me but at least I got furniture out of it (even though the furniture was just okay to me).

I like quiet and being alone.

I don’t think a lot of Anime movies (if they’re for a series like One Piece) are good. Whole different story for the Ghibli movies (I only saw one and part of another but those are good). I haven’t seen any of One Piece’s but I read they contradict some of the story like in some the straw hats are together even though at the time they should be separated. I think the problem is that the author didn’t write the movies. Since learning that, I refuse to watch One Piece’s movies. The worst one I saw was FMA Conqueror of Shambhalla. I actually liked the anime series that was based loosely off the manga (still prefer brotherhood but the original anime was really good, but the movie was extremely disappointing).

i thought the last 200 or more chapters of Naruto sucked and the ending and everything I read about Boruto sucks as well. If Naruto had romance from the start and showed more like how choji ended up with the one girl from land of the stone, then sure the pairings would have made more sense. But I felt it was rushed even more than in some of the other chapters. And I think the author over did the revive the dead thing and felt like it was to cater to the fans. I did not like that though some of it was a bit entertaining and interesting, but overall i think it was sloppily implemented.


----------



## TalviSyreni

It's okay to be single and happy at the same time.

I just wish more people would realise that being in a relationship doesn't always equate to absolute happiness in life. I've also seen far too many people feel pressured to be in relationship (including being with terrible partners) because they believe it will lead to this ideal adult life in the long run.


----------



## Corrie

TalviSyreni said:


> It's okay to be single and happy at the same time.
> 
> I just wish more people would realise that being in a relationship doesn't always equate to absolute happiness in life. I've also seen far too many people feel pressured to be in relationship (including being with terrible partners) because they believe it will lead to this ideal adult life in the long run.


100%! I'd rather be single and live alone than be with someone I hated, just for the sake of being in a relationship.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Corrie said:


> 100%! I'd rather be single and live alone than be with someone I hated, just for the sake of being in a relationship.


Absolutely. I always say I’d rather be alone and happy than in a relationship with someone who makes me feel miserable.


----------



## Croconaw

I definitely agree about the relationships. It’s good to learn how to happy alone, because in the end you’re all you have.


----------



## Stikki

Agreed with all above. Been in way too many miserable relationships feeling trapped and despairing. I am in a relationship now I'm in my 30's and know myself well enough these days to know what I actually want from a relationship. But I wouldn't remain if I was unhappy ever again and I know I don't NEED it, you know? Took a long time to get there and I definitely learned to prefer my own company.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

the "quick, before the mods come" thread isn't actually that interesting or engaging tbh


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> the "quick, before the mods come" thread isn't actually that interesting or engaging tbh


Fite me  

Also chili/pepper is the worst crisps flavour ever.


----------



## Corrie

I hate spicy food, any kind. I don't get what the joy of having a burning mouth, tongue and lips is.


----------



## King koopa

xSuperMario64x said:


> the "quick, before the mods come" thread isn't actually that interesting or engaging tbh


I agree, it gets boring after I while but the thread is almost 10 years old so clearly some people like it


----------



## Dunquixote

I hate celebrity gossip
I don’t like a lot of movies and don’t like going to theaters because of the smell of popcorn and the popcorn thrown on floor.
I like history and some political science (more interested in the world than domestic politics and such).


----------



## Licorice

Ketchup is disgusting and should be illegal


----------



## Midoriya

Since we’re on the topic of food, sweets and desserts are overrated imo.  I’d much rather have something savory and filling than something loaded with more sugar and calories.


----------



## King koopa

Not sure if this is unpopular or not but I hate nuts. They just taste dry and nasty to me. Especially chocolate with nuts . I mean no offense if you like nuts, but that's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Croconaw

I also hate nuts. I don’t like the taste.


----------



## Alienfish

deez nuts

Yeah, I'm allergic to peanuts and most nuts so, I can't eat them and it's making stuff really hard to eat vegan, why do they have to base everything on nuts :L Plus I hate the crunchiness of nuts/dried fruits/**** they put in pastries and stuff as well.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Koopadude100 said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular or not but I hate nuts. They just taste dry and nasty to me. Especially chocolate with nuts . I mean no offense if you like nuts, but that's not my cup of tea.


Nuts are bland especially on their own. I don’t understand anyone who eats them as a snack.


----------



## Dunquixote

TalviSyreni said:


> Nuts are bland especially on their own. I don’t understand anyone who eats them as a snack.



oof.  I’m the opposite; I don’t like them mixed in with other stuff that much. I don’t eat them as a snack often but I really like cashews and sunflower seeds. Roasted almonds are my favorite (though there have been some roasted almonds that I had in the past that didn’t taste very good).

I don’t like cake or ice cream; when we go to dessert shops, I hate going in them since I don’t like the smells.


----------



## totallynotdom

shipping dora characters is weird


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm back with another after my supervisor tried to guilt trip me about how I spent my time off from work last week:

There's nothing wrong with just chilling out at home during your time off from work or school. I'm so tired of people giving me looks when I tell them I've done nothing all weekend rather than being out and making the most of my spare time. In fact it sounds exhausting having plans 24/7 without a moment's peace to yourself and away from the hustle and bustle of daily life etc.


----------



## LuchaSloth

TalviSyreni said:


> I'm back with another after my supervisor tried to guilt trip me about how I spent my time off from work last week:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with just chilling out at home during your time off from work or school. I'm so tired of people giving me looks when I tell them I've done nothing all weekend rather than being out and making the most of my spare time. In fact it sounds exhausting having plans 24/7 without a moment's peace to yourself and away from the hustle and bustle of daily life etc.




Way too many people live for the grind. I'm also peeved by people who think you need to constantly be "accomplishing" something. They're all welcome to make their lives as stressful as they want. I'ma chill. Lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni

LuchaSloth said:


> Way too many people live for the grind. I'm also peeved by people who think you need to constantly be "accomplishing" something. They're all welcome to make their lives as stressful as they want. I'ma chill. Lol.


Exactly. Plus with it being summer that mentality from others is currently ten times worse. Just because the suns out and the days are long and warm doesn't mean everyone constantly wants to be out "making the most of the weather." It's no wonder why I prefer autumn and winter when there's less pressure to be out and about doing something blah blah blah.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I think it got worse after the covid vaccine, too.

Like...nah, I didn't do a whole lot pre-covid. Why are you expecting me to be out and about, post-covid? I don't want to go to the bar or surround myself with a bunch of rowdy people. I've never been that guy. Don't expect me to go somewhere or do something unless there's good reason for it. (I would like to get back to concerts/festivals, tho). Lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha

KFC is overrated. It doesn't taste good at all and even McDonalds has better nuggets.


----------



## Corrie

Princess Mipha said:


> KFC is overrated. It doesn't taste good at all and even McDonalds has better nuggets.


Agreed. It's so greasy and disgusting. I'd rather McDonalds anytime. It agrees better with my stomach too.


----------



## LadyDestani

TalviSyreni said:


> I'm back with another after my supervisor tried to guilt trip me about how I spent my time off from work last week:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with just chilling out at home during your time off from work or school. I'm so tired of people giving me looks when I tell them I've done nothing all weekend rather than being out and making the most of my spare time. In fact it sounds exhausting having plans 24/7 without a moment's peace to yourself and away from the hustle and bustle of daily life etc.


Yes! Every time I take time off from work, I have to field questions about where I'm going and what I'm doing. It gets tiring having to tell people over and over that I just prefer to stay at home. They look so disappointed.

If they like to go out, good for them. I should be free to stay home and relax on the weekends or my time off without being made to feel guilty.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Agreed. It's so greasy and disgusting. I'd rather McDonalds anytime. It agrees better with my stomach too.


Yeah while I don't eat a whole lot fried chicken, I agree.

And yeah no one should feel guilty for just "being" in their free time. I basically have to do nothing or stuff that doesn't drain energy mentally and physically cause I have a work and Asperger freaking sucks. I don't mind seeing people I know gives good vibes but yeah, really those people are just dumb if they think it's cool to have a lot of activities just cause.


----------



## tumut

Kpop sucks.


----------



## Dunquixote

I like the Fruits Basket Manga better than the anime. Even though this new remake version of Fruits Basket was a closer adaptation to the manga than the first one was, something still seemed off about it.


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> Kpop sucks.


Definitely prefer J-pop at least in terms of boy/girl bands. There is like 1 k-pop song I heard that I like and it's over 10 years old so yeah k-pop as of today for sure.


----------



## King koopa

Mountain dew tastes like mountain nasty to me but everyone else I know seems to like it


----------



## Croconaw

Koopadude100 said:


> Mountain dew tastes like mountain nasty to me but everyone else I know seems to like it


The original Mountain Dew tastes nasty. I used to like Baja Blast (the flavor at Taco Bell), but not so much anymore. There are some flavors that I really like. My favorites are Passionfruit Frenzy and Baja Punch. I’m very picky when it comes to sodas.


----------



## tiffanistarr

TalviSyreni said:


> I'm back with another after my supervisor tried to guilt trip me about how I spent my time off from work last week:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with just chilling out at home during your time off from work or school. I'm so tired of people giving me looks when I tell them I've done nothing all weekend rather than being out and making the most of my spare time. In fact it sounds exhausting having plans 24/7 without a moment's peace to yourself and away from the hustle and bustle of daily life etc.


ARE WE LIVING THE SAME LIFE??? I took a vacation not that long ago and decided to do something different and actually do things on my days off due to the pressure from co workers telling me i needed to do something with my time…. It was AWFUL. I didn’t relax at all the way i wanted to. Like what’s wrong watching a couple movies or laying in bed reading for a few hours?? Why does everyone feel the need to go go go?? Especially if you’re staycationing, like let me just chill at home and you can overrun yourselves. 

I understand the mindset of wanting to accomplish things and be productive but my worth is much more than that and my time is more valuable to me when spending it on things that help me mentally, emotionally, or physically. If it’s not the same as you then get over it


----------



## TalviSyreni

tiffanistarr said:


> ARE WE LIVING THE SAME LIFE??? I took a vacation not that long ago and decided to do something different and actually do things on my days off due to the pressure from co workers telling me i needed to do something with my time…. It was AWFUL. I didn’t relax at all the way i wanted to. Like what’s wrong watching a couple movies or laying in bed reading for a few hours?? Why does everyone feel the need to go go go?? Especially if you’re staycationing, like let me just chill at home and you can overrun yourselves.
> 
> I understand the mindset of wanting to accomplish things and be productive but my worth is much more than that and my time is more valuable to me when spending it on things that help me mentally, emotionally, or physically. If it’s not the same as you then get over it


Amen to everything you just said, it makes me feel better knowing there are more homebodies out there. We need to stick together and keep reminding one another that it’s okay to stay at home and just chill out rather than be on the go 24/7.


----------



## Dunquixote

I think highlight your message option in twitch is stupid and an eyesore and obvious “hey i want attention.”


----------



## Darby

I am glad Necco Wafers came back.


----------



## mogyay

probably not that unpopular but i think family vlogging channels should be illegal


----------



## Dunquixote

I hate reddit’s upvote and downvote. I stopped using it since people would downvote me when I ask questions in a gacha game even when I was a new player (imgur too; they asked me to show a screenshot of something I was having trouble with and I got over 100 downvotes; keeping track where equipment was being used in ffbe was difficult for me and i tried to sell equipment i had no idea were equipped so yeah…).


----------



## TheDuke55

Reddit is a joke just like Twitter and all the other places. I wouldn't take them personally. I see people asking legitimate and decent questions all the time and their post would have like a 30% down-vote even though they were being civil and polite.


----------



## Corrie

Am I the only one who sees more intelligent stuff on Reddit than on most social media? I must avoid all the crappy parts of Reddit lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who sees more intelligent stuff on Reddit than on most social media? I must avoid all the crappy parts of Reddit lol.


Reddit is definitely the most intelligent of social platforms imo, but also the most pretentious. So many know-it-alls on there. I think the downvoting system amplifies it.



Dunquixote said:


> I hate reddit’s upvote and downvote. I stopped using it since people would downvote me when I ask questions in a gacha game even when I was a new player (imgur too; they asked me to show a screenshot of something I was having trouble with and I got over 100 downvotes; keeping track where equipment was being used in ffbe was difficult for me and i tried to sell equipment i had no idea were equipped so yeah…).


I hate the downvoting part! It makes me so self-conscious so I rarely ever post on there. You're only supposed to downvote stuff that is irrelevant, but everyone abuses it


----------



## Dunquixote

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Reddit is definitely the most intelligent of social platforms imo, but also the most pretentious. So many know-it-alls on there. I think the downvoting system amplifies it.
> 
> 
> I hate the downvoting part! It makes me so self-conscious so I rarely ever post on there. You're only supposed to downvote stuff that is irrelevant, but everyone abuses it



that’s why i don’t post anymore :/. people downvote after their friend requests got rejected since they don’t read “ i am looking for this captain; please have them out when sending request or I’m looking for players at x level only.” I have bad enough anxiety about annoying or offending people as it is, so downvotes just doesn’t help.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who sees more intelligent stuff on Reddit than on most social media? I must avoid all the crappy parts of Reddit lol.


Probably, though you must avoid most gaming and Neopets stuff then, lol. There are some good meme subreddits but yeah I try to avoid it mostly. Also sadly some tumblrinas spilled their **** there too.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

- All-dressed chips is not a good chip flavour.
- It is a complete joke that companies are forcing their employees back into the office for positions that can easily be done virtually anywhere else in the world but an office. It is essentially giving these employees the finger after they have persisted through working from home during a collective trauma (i.e. a global pandemic) as damaging to not only themselves but everyone around them. Don't get me started on post-secondary institutions raising tuition costs during the pandemic for a subpar experience, especially to programs where practical experience in a lab setting, ensemble performance setting, or otherwise is essential for a holistic learning experience... 
- Capitalism sucks for everyone, except for the few people at the top.  

ETA: Companies should be held to a higher standard via government regulations to aggressively combat climate change. There's only so much consumers can do at an individual level, and it needs to begin at the source, which in most cases, is the supply of goods that we have access to.


----------



## TheDuke55

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who sees more intelligent stuff on Reddit than on most social media? I must avoid all the crappy parts of Reddit lol.


Probably depends on what subs you go to. I sometimes hop on to the subs about fixing things like fixit, antique restoration ect. I like to do hands on projects, but don't quite always have the know how, and some of them on there are very knowledgeable, helpful, and kind.

Then you get some of these crazy bigoted subs like the AITA sub is basically just an echo chamber for the holes now.


----------



## tumut

Steven Universe had a lot of potential but was sadly an absolute dumpster fire of a TV show.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

There's nothing wrong with enjoying children cartoons as an adult and it doesn't mean that you are immature if you enjoy them.


----------



## ecstasy

Koopadude100 said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular or not but I hate nuts. They just taste dry and nasty to me. Especially chocolate with nuts . I mean no offense if you like nuts, but that's not my cup of tea.


the only nuts i like are peanuts, the rest can frick off i just hate the way they taste and eugh I also don't like nuts in sweets unless it's peanut butter


----------



## Dunquixote

I like reading lengthy posts (depends on what the topic is but still, I like reading really passionate or excited posts); I tend to write pretty lengthy posts myself .


----------



## King koopa

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> There's nothing wrong with enjoying children cartoons as an adult and it doesn't mean that you are immature if you enjoy them.


True, a lot of kids cartoons like sesame street are designed for kids AND adults and I don't see anything wrong with it, heck my cousin watches sesame street sometimes and he's 27 yet he's not immature


----------



## ecstasy

Dunquixote said:


> I like reading lengthy posts (depends on what the topic is but still, I like reading really passionate or excited posts); I tend to write pretty lengthy posts myself .


i like reading them if it's something I'm super interested in and it's able to keep my attention, otherwise my adhd says "lol this is too boring do something else already" after reading the first few words


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Biblical allegories are lazy writing, and an attempt to elevate your work.


----------



## Beanz

Cheerios are nasty and bland. I’m not a big fan of cereal in general.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t know if this is an unpopular opinion, but people at work should be paid by their work ethic, not how long they’ve been employed. I know people who worked jobs for years making more than new employees that perform their job better. The people who’ve been there for years don’t try nearly as hard but get paid more.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I don’t know if this is an unpopular opinion, but people at work should be paid by their work ethic, not how long they’ve been employed. I know people who worked jobs for years making more than new employees that perform their job better. The people who’ve been there for years don’t try nearly as hard but get paid more.


I agree. There are obviously exceptions but a lot of the time, people who work at a place longer get rather sloppy and seem not to care anymore. I've seen it at my work with some of my coworkers.


----------



## Meadows

Brewster is my least favorite NPC out of all games, except shrink.

I don't like social media (though I use TBT)...


----------



## Alienfish

TBT is more a forum not a social media though yeah. I have a certain image one but it's more or less to follow stores/randoms i like rather than being active.

CJ and Flick are the worst AC npc's.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> TBT is more a forum not a social media though yeah. I have a certain image one but it's more or less to follow stores/randoms i like rather than being active.
> 
> CJ and Flick are the worst AC npc's.


Agreed. I don't get why they were created? Daisy Mae too. Like, the others worked just fine?


----------



## King koopa

sheilaa said:


> TBT is more a forum not a social media though yeah. I have a certain image one but it's more or less to follow stores/randoms i like rather than being active.
> 
> CJ and Flick are the worst AC npc's.


Agreed! CJ I annoying and reminds me of that one youtube obsessed with his fans and whatnot and flick is, just wierd. His design doesn't reflect his personality. I'd like him more if he didn't wear gangster clothes yet still talk like a wierdo obsessed with art


----------



## Stikki

Corrie said:


> Agreed. I don't get why they were created? Daisy Mae too. Like, the others worked just fine?


She grosses me out so much, I can't stand to look at her.


----------



## Aquilla

Not sure if that's an unpopular opinion, but I find it extremely boring to look at other people's baby fotos/videos. Most babies look similar and do similar things. I could as well be looking at a stock foto library of babies. 

Some relatives and family friends just love whipping out their phones at any given moment to show me five minute videos of their 4 month old crawling on the floor. Or the same pic of the same baby but "oh - here he blinked! Here he looked at the couch!". It seems to be a social/cultural taboo to show disinterest. I'm usually a very polite person and I do like children (once they are a bit older) but baby vids are just the single most boring thing to look at for me.


----------



## Corrie

Aquilla said:


> Not sure if that's an unpopular opinion, but I find it extremely boring to look at other people's baby fotos/videos. Most babies look similar and do similar things. I could as well be looking at a stock foto library of babies.
> 
> Some relatives and family friends just love whipping out their phones at any given moment to show me five minute videos of their 4 month old crawling on the floor. Or the same pic of the same baby but "oh - here he blinked! Here he looked at the couch!". It seems to be a social/cultural taboo to show disinterest. I'm usually a very polite person and I do like children (once they are a bit older) but baby vids are just the single most boring thing to look at for me.


Yes! I don't get why people act like their baby is so smart or funny or cute or whatever. They look all the same and basically do the same things. Like, it's a baby, it has no personality asides from the typical human behaviour of sleeping, pooping, crying and eating. When they actually start showing more uniqueness as it ages, then it becomes more interesting to me.


----------



## Dunquixote

Aquilla said:


> Not sure if that's an unpopular opinion, but I find it extremely boring to look at other people's baby fotos/videos. Most babies look similar and do similar things. I could as well be looking at a stock foto library of babies.
> 
> Some relatives and family friends just love whipping out their phones at any given moment to show me five minute videos of their 4 month old crawling on the floor. Or the same pic of the same baby but "oh - here he blinked! Here he looked at the couch!". It seems to be a social/cultural taboo to show disinterest. I'm usually a very polite person and I do like children (once they are a bit older) but baby vids are just the single most boring thing to look at for me.



I agree with this so much. My parents constantly gush about my nieces (when they were babies and even now). That honestly bothered/bothers me a little. Not sure why but I know for a fact I have no interest in looking at babies. Then again, I do the same thing with my cats .


----------



## Dunquixote

I think the info in the pocket camp handout (the journals) should be free to everyone (since they’re not very good or helpful to me. the only thing nice is a hint of upcoming content). I’m on the trial right now and I took a look at that and yeah…not impressed by that. I like the sped up crafting times and the 60 leaf tickets though. Having Punchy follow me around is cute too


----------



## kayleee

Sorry in advance I know this is an opinion that really bothers some people, but I REALLY don’t enjoy kids/babies. I find them so annoying and draining to be around. My best friend has two kids and after being around them for even an hour I’m exhausted, I have no idea how she does it 24/7. I would be soooo depressed

Of course I am always nice to kids when I do have to interact with them, I just try to avoid situations when I have to be around them lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

kayleee said:


> Sorry in advance I know this is an opinion that really bothers some people, but I REALLY don’t enjoy kids/babies. I find them so annoying and draining to be around. My best friend has two kids and after being around them for even an hour I’m exhausted, I have no idea how she does it 24/7. I would be soooo depressed
> 
> Of course I am always nice to kids when I do have to interact with them, I just try to avoid situations when I have to be around them lol.



same here. every time I go to my sister’s even though I am just sitting there doing nothing when the kids are off doing their own thing, at night I crash so hard (couple hours it takes to get there also probably contributes). I find it boring; I do love my nieces but I just feel so awkward around them (though I feel awkward around everyone so I guess in a different way) and I get so impatient easily (though not as bad as my dad).


----------



## Croconaw

Aquilla said:


> Not sure if that's an unpopular opinion, but I find it extremely boring to look at other people's baby fotos/videos. Most babies look similar and do similar things. I could as well be looking at a stock foto library of babies.
> 
> Some relatives and family friends just love whipping out their phones at any given moment to show me five minute videos of their 4 month old crawling on the floor. Or the same pic of the same baby but "oh - here he blinked! Here he looked at the couch!". It seems to be a social/cultural taboo to show disinterest. I'm usually a very polite person and I do like children (once they are a bit older) but baby vids are just the single most boring thing to look at for me.


I agree with this very much. It may be because I don’t want kids, but I don’t understand the appeal of baby videos. Parents get so excited over everything from him taking his first _potty _to his first sneeze, to his first blink. I really don’t see a need for these milestones or the excitement that comes from them.

Having kids or being in a committed relationship can hold someone back from so much. You have to run everything by your significant other or work around your children if you have any. I think focusing on yourself and accomplishing your goals is important. I don’t think getting married or settling down is for everyone.


----------



## Alienfish

Koopadude100 said:


> Agreed! CJ I annoying and reminds me of that one youtube obsessed with his fans and whatnot and flick is, just wierd. His design doesn't reflect his personality. I'd like him more if he didn't wear gangster clothes yet still talk like a wierdo obsessed with art


Yeah i hate both. I mean Flick is so damn edgy but secretly likes kawaii things-dude and CJ is just some boring influencer brat. nO.

And yeah daisy mae is disgusting looking in rona perspective, lol.


----------



## deana

Pringles are absolutely DISGUSTING. I tend to forget about their existence but today I was reminded of them lol the taste is whatever but to me the texture of them feels like already chewed up food and its so gross.


----------



## Alienfish

I quite like pringles but since we only have a few ordinary flavour unless the store gets the cool ones they are rather boring to be fair.

Also doritos are disgusting especially the chili ones.


----------



## Corrie

I hage spicy chips. Like, I'm here for a good time and those chips are not a good time.


----------



## King koopa

I don't like Pringles as well. I personally stick to Lay's chips instead


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm not entirely sure if this is considered an unpopular opinion, but I don't like when some people refer to cars as if they were a person. You'd sometimes hear "She's a beauty" or something along those lines, but I don't know why people do that? In some cases, they even give it a name of their own. Obviously, this can be applied to other objects as well and I just can't bring myself to say those things. You do you I guess, but it weirds me out.


----------



## Dunquixote

Shellzilla said:


> I'm not entirely sure if this is considered an unpopular opinion, but I don't like when some people refer to cars as if they were a person. You'd sometimes hear "She's a beauty" or something along those lines, but I don't know why people do that? In some cases, they even give it a name of their own. Obviously, this can be applied to other objects as well and I just can't bring myself to say those things. You do you I guess, but it weirds me out.



An old friend of mine named one of her cars she had back in high school Darren. I don’t know why even to this day (she may have explained it to me but I forgot if so).


----------



## Alienfish

Also late but I agree on the baby photo thing. I mean grats on your lil dude but you don't have to show me their every single thing they do every 5 seconds. Like.. cute but couldn't care less? lol.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't really get why people are so excited to WFH (other than it being a pandemic and you might be at risk etc.) Honestly I couldn't even think of spending whatever hours a day just staring to a screen with only digital social contacts. So thankful I actually have a work to go to in physical. I really not hope this is going to be a bigger thing once pandemic is over.


----------



## Lightspring

Games where your characters can’t run/jump irks me so much. I’m the type of person who would constantly mash buttons out of habit and boredom so not being able to bothers me


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t like open world games or at least like Assassin’s Creed Origins/Odyssey. I loved Assassin’s Creed but it was so overwhelming that i could not play it.  I did like DAI (not the best Dragon Age though). I think they are kinda overrated.


----------



## Corrie

sheilaa said:


> I don't really get why people are so excited to WFH (other than it being a pandemic and you might be at risk etc.) Honestly I couldn't even think of spending whatever hours a day just staring to a screen with only digital social contacts. So thankful I actually have a work to go to in physical. I really not hope this is going to be a bigger thing once pandemic is over.


Agreed. I'm one who works from home and while it has its perks (not having to drive to and from work, can sleep in more), it also sucks from a social standpoint. I really miss going into the office and having lunch with my coworkers or even speaking to people in person. It's really lonely and being at home 24/7 gets really draining.


----------



## a potato

I think working from home and remote education is the way of the future. It opens doors for many people with disabilities and allows for more accessible education. Events are no longer exclusive, and there exists a greater range of accommodations that can help many people succeed.
I understand that WFH may not be the best option for some people, but writing it off without considering its impact on others comes off as very entitled. A successful social life and a successful remote career are not mutually exclusive. 
Though it is important to recognize that a rise in remote activities calls for a shift in how we view the internet. It becomes a necessity, and there’s a ton of changes that need to be addressed with that.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t like relationships that aren’t equal. If one person is working and supporting financially, the other person should also be contributing financially. The person staying at home would be expected to get housework done, but the person working would get upset if the house isn’t clean to their standards. This isn’t 1950, and I believe that both should be supporting each other. If both sides of the relationship are okay with only one person working, there isn’t a problem with that, but there shouldn’t be an obligation to follow relationships like they were in the 50s. I think couples should discuss in advanced before they start living together or making decisions for the long-term.


----------



## TalviSyreni

If I see one more lol, gtg or brb used on either social media or free messaging services then I'm going to scream.

It wasn't cool back in the late 90’s/early 00's and it's certainly not cool in this day and age where technology has since come along way that now allows us to use spelling and grammar correctly online or sending someone a message.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its a bad thing to tell someone to lose weight, because it damages their mental well being. While you do have good intentions you end up making the person feel bad about themselves. Think about it this way. Imagine you're just walking back from work minding your own business and then some random person says "Hey buddy you look fat and you need to lose weight" it just comes off as an insult and the last thing the person wants to hear that is from their own Doctor. 

With due respect Doctors are just doing their job and trying to help people, but if they keep telling their patients to "Lose weight" constantly instead of even telling them how well their blood results or health is improving then it just feels like you have to force yourself to lose weight just to satisify everyone around you who won't stop talking about your weight.


----------



## kayleee

I’ve probably posted this exact thing somewhere in this thread before but whatever 

The Office is not that funny, and watching it over and over again one thousand times is not a personality type


----------



## GuerreraD

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t like open world games or at least like Assassin’s Creed Origins/Odyssey. I loved Assassin’s Creed but it was so overwhelming that i could not play it.  I did like DAI (not the best Dragon Age though). I think they are kinda overrated.



I'm so 100% with you on this! 
I've only tried like 2 or 3 games like that and I couldn't stand it. I don't know your reasons but mine was, for example, the amount of time it took just to load the game whenever I wanted to play it. I specifically remember giving up on the _The Sims 3_ (a franchise I like tons) because of this flawed system. Excuse me? I only want to play at this one house at the moment, I don't need you to load who knows how many Gb of a massive map that I won't touch for hours.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I find it really sad when people give over their entire life and persona for a partner who has a habit of flaking on them when things get tough. Alongside the sudden need to start plastering every aspect of their lives across social media and surround themselves with "friends" who only want to be around them when their life is great.

Come on people, wake up and realise you don't need a mountain of likes and "friends" on social media to feel validated in life. It must be exhausting trying to fit in with people whose intentions aren't always genuine as well as constantly perceiving your life as near perfection 24/7.


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t see how watching scary movies or slasher films are fun (I never watched a slasher film and have only watched a few scary movies willingly - one i had to go to because my friends didn’t tell me until we bought the tickets). The anxiety and paranoia is just not a pleasurable experience.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I do like emoticons and emojis, most of them are very cute and add a little nice touch to messages (when used in moderation of course)!!


----------



## Alienfish

SinnerTheCat said:


> I do like emoticons and emojis, most of them are very cute and add a little nice touch to messages (when used in moderation of course)!!


Agree! I don't mind them but when people use like  between every single word or just add emojis just to be cool/emo/edgy or whatever then please no.


----------



## GuerreraD

I hate nuzlockes  Absolutely. To each their own, but I don't find any humor in them. Even if it's just fiction, I'm unable to make fun of torture, pain and death, specially when it's directed towards animals/plants wannabes. I do *not *find cruelty a laughing matter.
Yet, whenever I try to find some fanmade comic of Pokémon, at least 3/4 are nuzlockes everywhere...


----------



## Midoriya

My unpopular opinion for today is that this thread shouldn't have been brought back... lmao.


----------



## Alienfish

GuerreraD said:


> I hate nuzlockes  Absolutely. To each their own, but I don't find any humor in them. Even if it's just fiction, I'm unable to make fun of torture, pain and death, specially when it's directed towards animals/plants wannabes. I do *not *find cruelty a laughing matter.
> Yet, whenever I try to find some fanmade comic of Pokémon, at least 3/4 are nuzlockes everywhere...


Yeah, I agree. And I hate the gaming concept of it, what's fun just releasing Pokémon just because they faint or whatever and I don't find the "challenge" fun at all.


----------



## Beanz

ok so this ones gonna sound mean but im going to say it anyway: some girls go gaga over timothee chalamet because they think he's hot but i dont understand why he just looks like a tim burton character to me


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Battle passes suck in every game. Every game with a battle pass is pretty much a pay to win game


----------



## Croconaw

deleted


----------



## Corrie

Mushrooms are freaking delicious and I think they add a lot to many dishes. Cheap and quick to cook!


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> People go out of their way to find crap to be offended about. In general, the people who claim to be tolerant are the most intolerant. And this thread shouldn’t have been brought back because it’s so easy to start an argument in Brewster’s it’s not even funny.


Yeah I agree. I don't know if I'm the only one, but I don't really like posting here because it's so easy to cause controversy that it's not even funny. Though it is  interesting to see unpopular opinions


----------



## VanitasFan26

I just need to say this because this is just getting on my nerves and this is another unpopular opinion I have with trading. Charging so many Nook Mile Tickets just to get a different furniture color or materials is just outlandish. I mean seriously I went back on trading recently and I saw a Black Grand Piano that I don't have and I offered 10 nmts, but then the person rejected my offer. So in anger I offered 100 nmts and the person accepted my offer (why am I not surprised...). 

It just seems whenever you try to give a reasonable trade people always use high amounts of Nmts just to get what they want out of you. I spent all year last year grinding so many nook mile tickets just to get stuff I wanted and doing these painful villager trades to get more. I say this because I had people tried to scam me by taking the villager without paying and then of course having too wait a long time for them to get a open plot before coming for the villager. 

Overall, my point being is that charging so many Nook Mile Tickets to get stuff you want is very outlandish and it makes trading so difficult for beginners who don't even have that much Nook Mile Tickets to start off with.


----------



## ~Stitches~

Unpopular opinion: I think Chipotle is overrated and Ive never been there. The only cantina style Tex-Mex restaurants  ive been to are Moes and Salsaritas. I just dont see the hype.


----------



## CL4P-L3K

The Willy Wonka character should be left alone. Gene Wilder owned the role like no one else can. Also, the mystery of the character's backstory is part of what made him interesting. 

I've always been so so on the movie as a whole, but Gene Wilder is simply amazing in the role.


----------



## Corrie

The DS had a great gaming library. I know there were some crap shoved in there but overall, I think it was solid.


----------



## ecstasy

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> ok so this ones gonna sound mean but im going to say it anyway: some girls go gaga over timothee chalamet because they think he's hot but i dont understand why he just looks like a tim burton character to me


i feel this but just about every guy or girl that people swoon over
like I've never understood the hype for a LOT of celebrities that people think are hot and i just don't see it tbh that may just be because im demisexual and greyromantic tho

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2021



Diluc said:


> My unpopular opinion for today is that this thread shouldn't have been brought back... lmao.


wait, what happened? did an argument happen or something? dm me


----------



## Croconaw

Meraki said:


> wait, what happened? did an argument happen or something? dm me


No arguments in here, but it’s basically very easy to start an argument in Brewster’s with all the minority opinions or controversial ideas that get brought up. It’s best just to stay out of those conversations, unless of course you do agree with the majority opinion. This thread can contain a few opinions though that may upset others or cause a misunderstanding.

My opinion: The middle evolutions have some of the best Pokémon!


----------



## ecstasy

Croconaw said:


> No arguments in here, but it’s basically very easy to start an argument in Brewster’s with all the minority opinions or controversial ideas that get brought up. It’s best just to stay out of those conversations, unless of course you do agree with the majority opinion. This thread can contain a few opinions though that may upset others or cause a misunderstanding.


ah thats fair
that reminds me of the time when i first joined and had a really controversial opinion and accidentally caused the thread to get shut down (i don't have proof since the posts got deleted, but I'm not making this up)
since then ive changed my stance on that and refrain from saying controversial things


----------



## Stalfie

Meraki said:


> wait, what happened? did an argument happen or something? dm me


Dm me too I want to be included lmao


----------



## Stikki

Stalfie said:


> Dm me too I want to be included lmao


Hahahaha same!


----------



## Corrie

Websites need to stop using OTP to stand for One Time Password. It sikes me out every time.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Speaking of Pokémon evolutions, I feel like there are too many times where the final evolution of a Pokémon is just completely.. awful

Take Tepig for example, really cute lil piglet, I love him. 
Evolves in to Pignite, okay not as cute, but not completely horrible. 
Then bam.. Emboar.. what's the deal with so many fire Pokémon looking like wrestlers? ugh


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Speaking of Pokémon evolutions, I feel like there are too many times where the final evolution of a Pokémon is just completely.. awful
> 
> Take Tepig for example, really cute lil piglet, I love him.
> Evolves in to Pignite, okay not as cute, but not completely horrible.
> Then bam.. Emboar.. what's the deal with so many fire Pokémon looking like wrestlers? ugh


Don't even get me started on the monstrosity that is Incineroar. _Shivers._


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Corrie said:


> Don't even get me started on the monstrosity that is Incineroar. _Shivers._


good lord that is the worst one. What a let down, Litten had SO MUCH potential!


----------



## -Lumi-

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Speaking of Pokémon evolutions, I feel like there are too many times where the final evolution of a Pokémon is just completely.. awful
> 
> Take Tepig for example, really cute lil piglet, I love him.
> Evolves in to Pignite, okay not as cute, but not completely horrible.
> Then bam.. Emboar.. what's the deal with so many fire Pokémon looking like wrestlers? ugh





Corrie said:


> Don't even get me started on the monstrosity that is Incineroar. _Shivers._



Right?? This is why I always end up looking up pokemon evolutions before choosing my starter. It is absolutely bonkers how some of the final evolutions turn out... I'm always a little nervous when pokemon evolve that I've never had before because I don't know what's going to happen but chances are it won't be good


----------



## Corrie

-Lumi- said:


> Right?? This is why I always end up looking up pokemon evolutions before choosing my starter. It is absolutely bonkers how some of the final evolutions turn out... I'm always a little nervous when pokemon evolve that I've never had before because I don't know what's going to happen but chances are it won't be good


Yeah! I remember when gen 6 was coming out and we didn't know who the final evolutions were, I was so set on picking Fennekin... until Delphox showed its face. Now Delphox isn't horrid or anything, especially compared to the two mentioned above, but I saw so much fanart that stuck with more of a Braixen look so I was disappointed. I still went with Fennekin but I stopped it once it hit Braixen lol.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2021



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> good lord that is the worst one. What a let down, Litten had SO MUCH potential!


Imo it would have looked far better if it stayed on four feet but no, always gotta make them fire final evos be bipedal.


----------



## Croconaw

Yes, I left my Croconaw as a Croconaw in my Pokémon Emerald version. I love Feraligatr, but Croconaw is cuter.


----------



## Ichiban

incineroar is one of the better starter final forms


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

alcohol tastes bad and *none* of it tastes good. it all tastes like I'm drinking straight poison.


----------



## Flicky

Corrie said:


> Imo it would have looked far better if it stayed on four feet but no, always gotta make them fire final evos be bipedal.


This is what ruins a lot of the fire starters. I remember all of the memes with Litten, joking that they'd evolve into Renamon and things like that. Everyone was so sure this would be the quadrupedal fire starter. Then Incineroar appeared... It's really stifling creativity to have all of the final fire starters bipedal.


----------



## GuerreraD

Corrie said:


> Don't even get me started on the monstrosity that is Incineroar. _Shivers._



... You are aware that the -_mon_ in Pokémon comes from "monster", right? 
Anyway, everyone likes some pkmn and dislikes others. That's the way of life. For example I like Jynx (not of my faves but she's ok), yet she's always in the first places in the "Top 10 ugliest pkmn" kind of polls. I don't find her ugly, I think she is a diva.
Incineroar surely is the fave pkmn of someone out there in the planet


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Imo it would have looked far better if it stayed on four feet but no, always gotta make them fire final evos be bipedal.


Torterra is on four legs though and one of my fave final starter evo's :3

Honestly I don't mind though, the design can be good or bad regardless of feet amount aha.

Also unpopular onion. I don't get the hype of lil nas x and that montero song/video is definitely unsexy lol


----------



## Midoriya

Diluc said:


> My unpopular opinion for today is that this thread shouldn't have been brought back... lmao.



Nah, what I meant by this is that this thread shouldn't have been made in the first place by the OP since there was a past iteration of it... the OP doesn't even use the forum anymore anyway.  And I won't be DM'ing anyone about it because there's nothing to be said, it's just my own opinion.  Lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think it's really lame to use any sort of legendary Pokemon in the ranked battles for Pokemon games. A lot are not allowed, but there are still plenty you can use. I think it's more skillful to win without them. Same goes for casual battles too unless you both agree.


----------



## Croconaw

DarkDesertFox said:


> I think it's really lame to use any sort of legendary Pokemon in the ranked battles for Pokemon games. A lot are not allowed, but there are still plenty you can use. I think it's more skillful to win without them. Same goes for casual battles too unless you both agree.


Yup. I wish legendary Pokémon were banned from online use. It’s lame seeing the same Pokémon _all the time._ There’s no variety, really.


----------



## Alienfish

Well if the EV/IV system weren't so hardcore I agree, but honestly unless you pay every little careful to that and nature these days it's just.. ehh do I bother lol and everyone uses the same strategies anyway. Also why i don't like competitive Pokémon at all.

Also, doing remakes just to fit a certain country's audience or just a woke age group is...bad. Stop touching stuff.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

IDK if it's unpopular or not, but I prefer pronouncing it poke-eee-mon rather than poke-ayy-mon. even if it's wrong, idc


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> IDK if it's unpopular or not, but I prefer pronouncing it poke-eee-mon rather than poke-ayy-mon. even if it's wrong, idc


I think it's more like poh-kéh-monn; pocket+monster(s) but yeah i've heard literally everything so idc either lol.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Alienfish said:


> I think it's more like poh-kéh-monn; pocket+monster(s) but yeah i've heard literally everything so idc either lol.


Yeah I think you're right. I was basing it off of however they pronounced it in the OG anime show. For some reason it just never stuck with me and I preferred the EEE sound ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Yeah I think you're right. I was basing it off of however they pronounced it in the OG anime show. For some reason it just never stuck with me and I preferred the EEE sound ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


English dub? Yeah I think a lot of anime suffer from 'wrong' pronunciation cause they didn't study the language but hey as long as people are respectful and know its sources whatever tbf.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Alienfish said:


> English dub? Yeah I think a lot of anime suffer from 'wrong' pronunciation cause they didn't study the language but hey as long as people are respectful and know its sources whatever tbf.


They pronounced it poh-kayy-mon in the english dub rather than poh-kee-mon (which is the way I have always pronounced it even if it's not right lol). But they definitely did get a lot of things wrong in the english dub, like the jelly-filled donuts debacle


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> They pronounced it poh-kayy-mon in the english dub rather than poh-kee-mon (which is the way I have always pronounced it even if it's not right lol). But they definitely did get a lot of things wrong in the english dub, like the jelly-filled donuts debacle


Damn, didn't know. I just assume the "é" had an ayy sound to it to them lol.

Oh yeah, I think a lot were also censored since... it's for kids and everything from Japan is "adult/bad content" in one or other ways.

I don't recall too much of the Swedish dubs, but they probably pronounced it closer to Japanese since we don't have those ayy diphthongs a lot unless it's obvious borrowed words.


----------



## Orius

I remember how difficult it was just to search for the Japanese version of Pokémon in Singapore. It's all English dub here as well, but I prefer the Japanese one. Satoshi seems less childish in tone there thanks to the voice actor (who also performed multiple opening themes for the show; that's dedication).

Speaking of Satoshi, I prefer to call him Satoshi instead of Ash. I also think he's not as bad of a trainer as people made him out to be for one reason: the Pokémon anime uses real world physics (sometimes) in the battlefield, and that offers another level of challenge the video games don't offer. Also, Satoshi is able to utilize those battlefield physics to his advantage more than half the times, resulting in some pretty creative strategies you couldn't pull off in the game. Like, everyone gave him crap for "cheating" during Brock's battle. Like, hello! That is creativity. He used the sprinklers to his advantage. Think, Mark! Think! And Pikachu aiming for the horn? Genius. Maybe, just maybe, Rhydon's horn in the anime is made of metal? Metal conducts electricity, 1+1 = 2! Logic!

I was so proud of him when he got the runner-up spot in the Pokémon League during XY. Best season of Pokémon, period. Everyone's always comparing the League to the Elite Four, but compared to the Elite Four, the League is leagues above in challenge. Unlike the Elite Four in the games, you have to battle a ladder tournament where expert trainers from across the land battle against you for the title, so it's not just four people you're competing against, but dozens. They're operating by Battle Spot Singles rules, bruh! Smogon-stuff!

Also, Satoshi won the Battle Frontier anyway, so who cares. The Battle Frontier was challenging as heck in the games, and the anime version's not far off either. Satoshi had to fight legendaries and still won.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Another unrelated unpopular opinion: not big on the MCU. I just don't find those movies to be anything special, especially when I'm a film buff who grew up on movies and crave the truly unique and artistically-groundbreaking films that dare to challenge the cinematic landscape, expanding what movies could do in terms of storytelling. The MCU films are fine as popcorn movies, but I think they're massively overrated.

Also not a fan of Tom Holland's Spider-Man, but I guess that's less of an unpopular opinion...


----------



## Corrie

I don't really like Roger Craig Smith's Sonic outside of Sonic Boom. I feel like he suits the savage type Sonic for that show but elsewhere it just doesn't fit. Nothing against the guy though.


----------



## Aminata

I faced my fear of needles and took the vaccine last day..
i know i did the right thing but...
again it made me feel sick!
the nurse's hand was so heavy 
i can't move my arm without feeling pain
it feels like it's going to fall 
i don't wanna look a needles anymore
never!


----------



## Orius

Mayor Kelli said:


> I faced my fear of needles and took the vaccine last day..
> i know i did the right thing but...
> again it made me feel sick!
> the nurse's hand was so heavy
> i can't move my arm without feeling pain
> it feels like it's going to fall
> i don't wanna look a needles anymore
> never!


I know how you feel.

I voiced out about my fear of needles to the nurse giving me the vaccine. lol She was pretty nice about it though, thankfully, and it ended pretty quick. Well, not as quick as I wanted, but still. lol


----------



## Corrie

OriusPrime said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> I voiced out about my fear of needles to the nurse giving me the vaccine. lol She was pretty nice about it though, thankfully, and it ended pretty quick. Well, not as quick as I wanted, but still. lol


Always tell them you're nervous. They don't want you fainting either lol. 

I was getting my blood drawn for the first time and was crazy nervous. I survived but wanted to get the heck out so I left right after and sure enough, passed out in the hallway lol. If I would've told her I was nervous, she would have gotten me to lay down and chill out before leaving.


----------



## Orius

Corrie said:


> Always tell them you're nervous. They don't want you fainting either lol.
> 
> I was getting my blood drawn for the first time and was crazy nervous. I survived but wanted to get the heck out so I left right after and sure enough, passed out in the hallway lol. If I would've told her I was nervous, she would have gotten me to lay down and chill out before leaving.


Yeah, doesn't help that one of the side effects of the vaccine is dizziness, thus leading to an increase in likelihood of fainting.


----------



## AccfSally

I don't care for Halloween, I did as a child..but not anymore.
I prefer Valentine's day and Christmas more.


----------



## Aminata

Uhhh.. but halloween is so cool 
I envy you because there's no halloween my country


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Donkeys are cuter than horses


----------



## Stikki

Mayor Kelli said:


> Uhhh.. but halloween is so cool
> I envy you because there's no halloween my country


I feel this! I guess Halloween kind of exists where I live (in the uk) but not much? Very few decorate (I do haha) or it's limited to a pumpkin in the window. 

Trick or treat used to be massively frowned upon when I was a kid too. Most adults considered it "begging" and rude back then. Unfortunately people went too far with their "tricks" too and I remember everyone sealing their letterbox shut to prevent fireworks being pushed through, the police patrolling and ordering teens to go home cos they're "too old" and likely the ones doing the particularly nasty tricks. Even now I usually only get 2 trick or treaters at the very most and I'm one of the only people on this road to hand anything out.

A few shops decorate, which is nice to see and there are people that throw Halloween parties at home or occasionally hire a venue. But if you walk there in costume, expect people to give you weird looks or actually remark "Oh, I forgot it's Halloween". 

We don't really have much of a sense of community spirit in the uk, not compared to America anyway. It tends to either be everyone is up in your business and/or gossiping or everyone keeps to themselves. I'm sure nice examples exist, but it's sadly rare.

Having said that, we do have Guy Fawkes just a few days after Halloween and then a lot of people gather for the fireworks and/or the Anonymous march. Given that Guy Fawkes is the icon of anarchy, I have respect haha, which is possibly an unpopular opinion in itself!


----------



## Bloodflowers

wow @Stikki where in the UK do you live? My experience wasn’t like that at all. I grew up in rural Scotland and I have fond memories of dressing up in costume and trick or treating (or guising as it’s called here) until about 14. I’ve always looked younger than my age so it was easy to get away with it but I don’t think most people would have cared really. There’s a strong history of witchcraft and such in Scotland, or maybe it’s just a countryside vs city thing. Eventually I would just hang out in the cemetery or the woods instead. Yeah I was that edgy goth kid lmao.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Taengoo said:


> wow @Stikki where in the UK do you live? My experience wasn’t like that at all. I grew up in rural Scotland and I have fond memories of dressing up in costume and trick or treating (or guising as it’s called here) until about 14. I’ve always looked younger than my age so it was easy to get away with it but I don’t think most people would have cared really. There’s a strong history of witchcraft and such in Scotland, or maybe it’s just a countryside vs city thing. Eventually I would just hang out in the cemetery or the woods instead. Yeah I was that edgy goth kid lmao.


I'm clearly living in the wrong part of the UK if Scotland makes more of a fuss over Halloween than elsewhere in the country. 

Saying that Halloween has grown in popularity in the UK over the last ten years or so, I remember trick or treating a few times up until around the age of 14 but a lot of my local neighbourhoods weren't in to it so I never got much in the way of sweets and chocolate. However since then it's grown a lot and every year I always see a lot of young kids going out all dressed up and more houses making an effort to decorate for the occasion. The same can be said about the shops, when I was growing up Halloween decorations were harder to come by but now a lot of them have entire aisles dedicated to Halloween and the amount of pumpkins you can buy from supermarkets always blows my mind. Long may it continue as Halloween is an awesome holiday that I wish was celebrated more and not frowned upon because many still believe it's related to devil worshipping etc.


----------



## Stikki

Taengoo said:


> wow @Stikki where in the UK do you live? My experience wasn’t like that at all. I grew up in rural Scotland and I have fond memories of dressing up in costume and trick or treating (or guising as it’s called here) until about 14. I’ve always looked younger than my age so it was easy to get away with it but I don’t think most people would have cared really. There’s a strong history of witchcraft and such in Scotland, or maybe it’s just a countryside vs city thing. Eventually I would just hang out in the cemetery or the woods instead. Yeah I was that edgy goth kid lmao.


I've moved around a lot and currently live in the North East, but I was born and raised down South and only ever lived in cities until about a year and a half ago. It's really surprising to me that London (where I used to live) still doesn't go all out. They have huge celebrations for different cultural customs, like Chinese new year for example, but Halloween is still very limited. Seems most people who want to celebrate had to do private parties or just some lame "halloween happy hour" at the pub or a supposedly "halloween themed" club night that barely anyone bothers to even dress up for and it just becomes like any club night. 

It's a shame cos I was always so excited for Halloween as a kid, yet always left feeling flat cos nothing ever happened and barely anyone even acknowledged it. At one of my school's we weren't even allowed to talk about it really, but it was a Church of England school with a strong focus on religion, so I assume that's why. Seems so stupid.


----------



## Stella-Io

People around me make big talk about burgers, ribs and steak esp but I don't care for any of them. They're kinda over-hyped to me, they aren't that good, esp steak. I don't see why people love it so much.


----------



## Corrie

Stella-Io said:


> People around me make big talk about burgers, ribs and steak esp but I don't care for any of them. They're kinda over-hyped to me, they aren't that good, esp steak. I don't see why people love it so much.


I don't get the steak obsession at all. It's okay but I'd rather eat hotdogs lol. It just feels heavy in my stomach and usually gives me digestive issues.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I don't get the steak obsession at all. It's okay but I'd rather eat hotdogs lol. It just feels heavy in my stomach and usually gives me digestive issues.


Yeah same, especially those fatty large ones with a lot of onion on the side. I don't really eat ribs either but yeah


----------



## TalviSyreni

I don't understand the public hype around Adele and the need to call her a legend, iconic or the living embodiment of perfection especially when new photos of her caked in make up and designer clothes are released.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> I don't understand the public hype around Adele and the need to call her a legend, iconic or the living embodiment of perfection especially when new photos of her caked in make up and designer clothes are released.


Yeah, she has one or two good bops but honestly yes she's way overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

Also, vaporwave/typical city pop most be the most overrated aesthetics/music styles ever. I honestly don't get the appeal and also that people use like katakana everywhere to be cool is just ?? okay lol.


----------



## Corrie

Apple flavoured things are better than pumpkin.


----------



## Telula

Corrie said:


> Apple flavoured things are better than pumpkin.



I loooooove apples!  So much tastier than pumpkin.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Can't stand gnocchi.. the sight of it makes me think of insect larva for some reason


----------



## Tao

Stella-Io said:


> People around me make big talk about burgers, ribs and steak esp but I don't care for any of them. They're kinda over-hyped to me, they aren't that good, esp steak. I don't see why people love it so much.



I love steak and burgers, but the thing I see most commonly with people is that they say "I love steak/burgers" and that's it, they're just saying they love steak on its own, or a default no effort cheeseburger. Ask them what they have it with and their brain shuts down as they haven't thought that far. It's like the bacon craze from way back when, when people acted like bacon was so good that they just had plates of bacon for every meal.

Smack some blue cheese on either of them and it's a game changer. Steak with honey mustard sauce and (as I found out last week) some duck fat glazed roast potatoes? A burger patty blended with beef and pork and the 'secret spice' my partner won't tell me the name of? BOOSH, those meals are now finger licking good, but it's not simply because they're a steak or burger.

For me I love these things BUT it's how they're served that's a game changer. Just hand me a steak on a plate or a Big Mac and I'll wonder what the F' you're doing handing me such low effort trash.


----------



## Corrie

The Persona soundtracks really make me think of the Sonic R soundtrack lol. I think it's the singer that brings the vibes.


----------



## Stella-Io

Tao said:


> Steak with honey mustard sauce...



Yo I'm so gonna try this next time I have steak. I usually eat it plain cause I don't want to drown it in A1 sauce, which is what I usually do.


----------



## Tao

Stella-Io said:


> Yo I'm so gonna try this next time I have steak. I usually eat it plain cause I don't want to drown it in A1 sauce, which is what I usually do.



I never tried honey mustard sauce until I had it on steak, now I have to stop myself asking for it with every steak at the risk of having the same thing every time.


----------



## Dunquixote

I think it is sometimes rude to react with a heart or love when. emojis and reacts can be and have been used to troll and unless it is a response to a person’s comment, i find the reactions to not always be needed and kinda rude like if someone is having trouble with lag, don’t love the post and then not respond with a solution.

I don’t think any stereotypes should be considered positive. I hate even the smart asian stereotype and asian parent one. it is one thing for an asian to make fun of themselves in a small group of friends but for someone to make a comment on reddit or discord server, and also a mod to leave it up but take down a post using the  N word just bugs me since both can be used in negative ways and honestly just because one Asian isn’t offended doesn’t mean another one won’t be.


----------



## Mr_Persona

RH dolls are better than MH and EAH I never had any interest in mh and eah dolls.


----------



## Croconaw

I just don’t like Chipotle. I tried it a few years ago because one of my coworkers said they have better food than Taco Bell. I wanted to try it, but I honestly preferred Taco Bell. I don’t see the hype that Chipotle gets. The food wasn’t terrible by any means, but to me, it was average.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Daniel Craig playing James Bond is about as interesting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Corrie

Flip flops are more comfortable than shoes.


----------



## Orius

Yes, it's true; visual novels aren't really the traditional video games you remember. But that doesn't mean you need to go spoil someone else's fun by calling for a ban for visual novels on Steam.

Not like your pitiful efforts have bore any fruit anyway, you party poopers.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

might have said this before but Raichu is way cooler than Pikachu


----------



## Corrie

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> might have said this before but Raichu is way cooler than Pikachu


True! I've become a fan of Alolan Raichu too. The Pokedoll version of him is ADORABLE.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> Daniel Craig playing James Bond is about as interesting as watching paint dry.


Yeah he's as charismatic as a bucket of wall paint too. I mean what happened to the actually cool stories and character acting rather than just "do the most modern special effects" stuff...


----------



## Orius

Life is Strange is a pretty dull game series. A lot of people praised it to skyrocket high, but I got bored from the very first game, when it portrayed its characters as very stereotypical teenagers from a high school drama. Its '90s "hip teenager" dialogue is the worst.

I think what bugged me more was the lack of player agency. I've always been a fan of games that offers you choices in how the narrative should go like _Mass Effect, Fallout: New Vegas, _and especially _Detroit: Become Human,_ but Life is Strange's so-called player agency was no better than Telltale Games' The Walking Dead series, offering superficial choices that lead to one of two endings. You do get to decide the fate of a character at the midpoint of the story, but it doesn't really affect any other part of the story either way.

I think where I'm coming from is as a visual novel reader who has experienced visual novels with multiple endings like _Clannad_ and especially _School Days._ They're fascinating because they feel like you get to decide how the story should be told, and as someone who's big on storytelling and narrative writing, this player agency is just addictive to me. It's why I loved _Detroit: Become Human_ so much because it literally feels like a different story and genre depending on the choices you pick. More video game developers should learn from David Cage. Sure, his politics are heavyhanded and cringeworthy, but you don't have to care about that - just care about the technical aspects of his designs, not his politics.

I did like Telltale's The Walking Dead series for what it is, but it just feels like I'm playing a linear story which might as well have been a movie rather than something I'm interacting with.


----------



## Neb

I really don't like the song choices on most Osu beatmaps. Half of the time it's either a generic anime OP and/or an obnoxious EDM track. It's a shame since this is the closest thing to another Ouendan style rhythm game...


----------



## Orius

Speaking of anime OPs, I don't like a lot of modern anime OPs, especially shounen anime OPs. They just sound all the same to me, just a generic mix of rock and pop songs about friendship and courage.

Just take a listen to something like Angel Beats OP or even My Lie in April OP; they both offered something unique in terms of style and tone.

The ONE exception is LiSA's Gurenge... I have a bias for LiSA. lol That song's pretty addictive too.


----------



## Midoriya

OriusPrime said:


> Speaking of anime OPs, I don't like a lot of modern anime OPs, especially shounen anime OPs. They just sound all the same to me, just a generic mix of rock and pop songs about friendship and courage.
> 
> Just take a listen to something like Angel Beats OP or even My Lie in April OP; they both offered something unique in terms of style and tone.
> 
> The ONE exception is LiSA's Gurenge... I have a bias for LiSA. lol That song's pretty addictive too.



See, that’s funny, because for me it’s the opposite.  Most slice-of-life/romance/some other genres are too slow and boring af for me.  To each their own though.


----------



## Orius

Midoriya said:


> See, that’s funny, because for me it’s the opposite.  Most slice-of-life/romance/some other genres are too slow and boring af for me.  To each their own though.


I find them boring too tbh. lmao I hate slice-of-life and romance anime - even My Lie in April, yes. I didn't cry watching MLiA! Sorry to disappoint, folks, but that trope is overplayed. It's like a darn soap opera.

That said, their opening themes though can be nice. The reason I pointed out Angel Beats was because of the use of that piano at the beginning of the theme, the piano which becomes quite an essential element of the plot. That's meaningful use of the music in the anime, and I like that, even though I'm _really_ not a fan of Angel Beats (the anime) at all.

Likewise for My Lie in April. It's amazing how such a depressing anime could have such a happy beat used in such a evocative way, the way the lyrics literally tells you, literally foreshadows the tragedy the characters are trying to overcome. lol

See, I like that kind of creativity in music composing and just creativity in art in general (pretentious as that might sound lol). It's why I appreciate unique OPs that try to do something different with the music, like Elfen Lied (opera singing) and Baccano (jazz music). These are not just good anime OPs; these are great music.


----------



## Midoriya

OriusPrime said:


> I find them boring too tbh. lmao I hate slice-of-life and romance anime - even My Lie in April, yes. I didn't cry watching MLiA! Sorry to disappoint, folks, but that trope is overplayed. It's like a darn soap opera.
> 
> That said, their opening themes though can be nice. The reason I pointed out Angel Beats was because of the use of that piano at the beginning of the theme, the piano which becomes quite an essential element of the plot. That's meaningful use of the music in the anime, and I like that, even though I'm _really_ not a fan of Angel Beats (the anime) at all.
> 
> Likewise for My Lie in April. It's amazing how such a depressing anime could have such a happy beat used in such a evocative way, the way the lyrics literally tells you, literally foreshadows the tragedy the characters are trying to overcome. lol
> 
> See, I like that kind of creativity in music composing and just creativity in art in general (pretentious as that might sound lol). It's why I appreciate unique OPs that try to do something different with the music, like Elfen Lied (opera singing) and Baccano (jazz music). These are not just good anime OPs; these are great music.



Oh yeah, I agree on that for sure.  I wasn’t sure what you were saying at first, but you can’t deny that the music for the OPs is good.  I know because I’ve listened to them out of curiosity.


----------



## Alienfish

OriusPrime said:


> Speaking of anime OPs, I don't like a lot of modern anime OPs, especially shounen anime OPs. They just sound all the same to me, just a generic mix of rock and pop songs about friendship and courage.


This, I love 60s-90s/early 00s anime OSTs but after that and especially shonen indeed it's basically the same. Sure if there's a band/artist you like it can be nice but, agree.


----------



## Croconaw

I think it’s crazy how people put so much importance on fandoms. At work a few years ago, I remember just saying that I liked country music and the song playing on the radio. Next, the coworker starts to question it and asking me who sang the song on the radio and asking me my favorite artists. For context, he liked the same kind of music.

And if you can’t, you’re just a casual. I think if you like only a few songs by an artist, that’s fine. You don’t need to be die-hard with everything that you like. It’s crazy because “casual” is used condescendingly to make a person feel bad, but it’s okay to like things to any degree.

The only thing I’m die-hard for is hockey, but that doesn’t mean I have to be die-hard for all of my interests. Liking things isn’t supposed to be stressful. I think with music, this is big. You can like one song by an artist, or you can like a few songs. You can even like every song by an artist. It’s not a big deal. Don’t make things stressful. I’ve only ever seen this a few times, but it’s still insane that it even happens.


----------



## Orius

Croconaw said:


> I think it’s crazy how people put so much importance on fandoms. At work a few years ago, I remember just saying that I liked country music and the song playing on the radio. Next, the coworker starts to question it and asking me who sang the song on the radio and asking me my favorite artists. For context, he liked the same kind of music.
> 
> And if you can’t, you’re just a casual. I think if you like only a few songs by an artist, that’s fine. You don’t need to be die-hard with everything that you like. It’s crazy because “casual” is used condescendingly to make a person feel bad, but it’s okay to like things to any degree.
> 
> The only thing I’m die-hard for is hockey, but that doesn’t mean I have to be die-hard for all of my interests. Liking things isn’t supposed to be stressful. I think with music, this is big. You can like one song by an artist, or you can like a few songs. You can even like every song by an artist. It’s not a big deal. Don’t make things stressful. I’ve only ever seen this a few times, but it’s still insane that it even happens.


I feel the same way about gaming. There's nothing wrong with being a casual gamer, or even a non-competitive gamer. Yet, I know of more than a few gamers who frown upon "casual gamers" who aren't "real gamers" that play "real games" like Skyrim and Assassin's Creed.

Yeeeeah, you can keep your boring, generic AAA titles churned out every year, thank you very much.


----------



## Croconaw

OriusPrime said:


> -snip-


I totally agree with you about gaming, as well. The main genre of games I play are sports. I feel that within that community, it’s 99% competitive. Yes, I do play to win, but my main goal is to have fun with it it. A lot of players take these sports games too seriously. It takes the fun out of it. I have yet to find another person who plays sports games non-competitively, just because they like sports.


----------



## Orius

Croconaw said:


> I have yet to find another person who plays sports games non-competitively, just because they like sports.


I think that's why I don't play sports games. lol No offense.

I also don't play sports in general, or even watch sports on TV. That's another unpopular opinion for you: I find little joy in people kicking around a ball in a field. It's kinda boring. I guess it's kinda fun to get into cheering for a team? But it all feels so repetitive. I've always been someone who craves the unique, the new, the inventive. That's why I'm more interested in the arts, where artists always tries to say something new about life... unless it's Hollywood trying to remake the same movie every darn year.


----------



## Croconaw

OriusPrime said:


> -snip-


I try to have fun with them still. Sports are definitely an acquired interest. That one sentence you quoted in my post is honestly my only complaint about the games. Also, it’s okay if you’re not into them! Sports are a big interest of mine, but they definitely aren’t my only interest.

That’s a nice perspective to have. I couldn’t really get into arts, but I do value experience. That’s why I travel. I want to see and experience the things people see on television or read about in books.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> And if you can’t, you’re just a casual. I think if you like only a few songs by an artist, that’s fine. You don’t need to be die-hard with everything that you like. It’s crazy because “casual” is used condescendingly to make a person feel bad, but it’s okay to like things to any degree.


This, I hate when I say I like something and people start cross-examining me or just demand 42 pages of power-points why and what I like from it... like chill and you wonder why I reply bad, lol.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I think it’s crazy how people put so much importance on fandoms. At work a few years ago, I remember just saying that I liked country music and the song playing on the radio. Next, the coworker starts to question it and asking me who sang the song on the radio and asking me my favorite artists. For context, he liked the same kind of music.
> 
> And if you can’t, you’re just a casual. I think if you like only a few songs by an artist, that’s fine. You don’t need to be die-hard with everything that you like. It’s crazy because “casual” is used condescendingly to make a person feel bad, but it’s okay to like things to any degree.
> 
> The only thing I’m die-hard for is hockey, but that doesn’t mean I have to be die-hard for all of my interests. Liking things isn’t supposed to be stressful. I think with music, this is big. You can like one song by an artist, or you can like a few songs. You can even like every song by an artist. It’s not a big deal. Don’t make things stressful. I’ve only ever seen this a few times, but it’s still insane that it even happens.



100%! I won't lie, I have interests where I know waaaaay too much about said interest, that your everyday person wouldn't. However, I also have interests where I enjoy said thing and that's it. I don't do further research on it and I'm nowhere near a 'pro' at it. But does that mean I like it any less? Am I not allowed to just enjoy the thing and move on? For example, I like Panic at the Disco, so does that mean I gotta spend time memorizing every song and what album they came from and what year? What concerts they've had and where? Learn about every member's life? Heck no lol. 

Also the whole 'real fan' thing is dumb. Unless you're a kid, knock it off lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Also the whole 'real fan' thing is dumb. Unless you're a kid, knock it off lol.


 Yes I remember back in the weeb jrock/pop days you had to prove you knew every member's birthdays and **** to even join forum groups and **** like ????? ok can I just enjoy their things lol


----------



## Orius

Alienfish said:


> Yes I remember back in the weeb jrock/pop days you had to prove you knew every member's birthdays and **** to even join forum groups and **** like ????? ok can I just enjoy their things lol


Kids can be stupid. They form cliques and act like they're some form of white-picket high society elite group or something.

Which pretty much describes American highschools, from what I heard of. No offense to Americans out there.


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t like how some voice actors require you to be a subscriber to join their discord. Not everyone can afford a subscription, so I feel like this excludes fans like me that want to interact with other fans. I know they need to make money but idk needing a paid subscription (twitch) to be part of their community kinda turns me off. members gifts one month subs all the time but for those who don’t catch the streams all the time or at all (plus i don’t think it is right to automatically expect someone to gift it to you or ask for one). then the subs expire so you lose access once the sub runs out too.


----------



## Neb

I’m honestly not sure why Hollywood gets so much flack for making adaptations while the anime industry gets a free pass for doing the same thing. More often than not they rely too much on the source material for writing and cinematography. Sometimes I’ll read a manga and even the _panels _match the TV adaption’s art_. _I can’t help but get disappointed when I go to the manga section of a bookstore and see that 95% of the series have already been adapted for TV. Why pay $200 for a complete manga set when I can just watch the anime?


----------



## Croconaw

OriusPrime said:


> -snip-


You would be correct. My high school was pretty obvious with cliques. I didn’t even eat in the cafeteria at school. I used to bring a pack of muffins with me and eat them in the library. Heck, if lunch was graded, I would have failed. I didn’t even want to be friends with anybody at my school. It was much easier to make friends online.




Dunquixote said:


> -snip-


That reminds me of YouTubers that ask you to subscribe before even watching their content, in every video. If you’re asking me to subscribe when I literally just discovered your channel, I’m sorry, but I wouldn’t subscribe even if your video was helpful. The fact that they felt the need to ask kills it for me.


----------



## Orius

Croconaw said:


> You would be correct. My high school was pretty obvious with cliques. I didn’t even eat in the cafeteria at school. I used to bring a pack of muffins with me and eat them in the library. Heck, if lunch was graded, I would have failed. I didn’t even want to be friends with anybody at my school. It was much easier to make friends online.


Reminds me of my own school experience. Seems that it isn't just America that has this problem actually. I remember, before morning assembly at school, I would sometimes hide in the boys' room because of my social anxiety and inability to fit in. Just being around people made me uncomfortable, so having to sit there next to other people for the morning assembly just made me feel insecure.

It's easier to eat somewhere else when I was in primary school, but come secondary school, I didn't really have the advantage of muffins, so it's stuck with cafeteria food and sitting in a crowd of people I'll never speak to. lol

Man, sometimes, I'm glad school is over and done with in my life.


----------



## Croconaw

OriusPrime said:


> Reminds me of my own school experience. Seems that it isn't just America that has this problem actually. I remember, before morning assembly at school, I would sometimes hide in the boys' room because of my social anxiety and inability to fit in. Just being around people made me uncomfortable, so having to sit there next to other people for the morning assembly just made me feel insecure.
> 
> It's easier to eat somewhere else when I was in primary school, but come secondary school, I didn't really have the advantage of muffins, so it's stuck with cafeteria food and sitting in a crowd of people I'll never speak to. lol
> 
> Man, sometimes, I'm glad school is over and done with in my life.


I completely understand. I actually cut English class one time because of a group assignment. My most dreaded words in school were “Get with a partner” and it’s not even close. I would just stand there (or sit there if we were in chairs), awkwardly. I preferred to work alone because nobody wanted to work with me. It sucks being socially awkward. I’m glad there isn’t any working in partners at jobs (at least not any jobs that I had).


----------



## Alienfish

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t like how some voice actors require you to be a subscriber to join their discord. Not everyone can afford a subscription, so I feel like this excludes fans like me that want to interact with other fans. I know they need to make money but idk needing a paid subscription (twitch) to be part of their community kinda turns me off. members gifts one month subs all the time but for those who don’t catch the streams all the time or at all (plus i don’t think it is right to automatically expect someone to gift it to you or ask for one). then the subs expire so you lose access once the sub runs out too.


That is just plain stupid, not that I've joined any and and I don't have twitch but yeah talk about milking.


----------



## Corrie

Neb said:


> I’m honestly not sure why Hollywood gets so much flack for making adaptations while the anime industry gets a free pass for doing the same thing. More often than not they rely too much on the source material for writing and cinematography. Sometimes I’ll read a manga and even the _panels _match the TV adaption’s art_. _I can’t help but get disappointed when I go to the manga section of a bookstore and see that 95% of the series have already been adapted for TV. Why pay $200 for a complete manga set when I can just watch the anime?


Hollywood has issues with their content but dang, anime's is terrible. I'm generalizing obviously, but one can't argue that both are bad in their own ways.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> I don’t like how some voice actors require you to be a subscriber to join their discord. Not everyone can afford a subscription, so I feel like this excludes fans like me that want to interact with other fans. I know they need to make money but idk needing a paid subscription (twitch) to be part of their community kinda turns me off. members gifts one month subs all the time but for those who don’t catch the streams all the time or at all (plus i don’t think it is right to automatically expect someone to gift it to you or ask for one). then the subs expire so you lose access once the sub runs out too.


For real. It feels hella dirty. I get they need money but they're basically saying that unless the fans pay them, they don't matter, and I personally can't support anyone like that.


----------



## dude98

I like black coffee.

Sure I sometimes have it sweet but I kinda like the bitterness of black coffee. It only taste bad when it starts getting cold. Working at Dunkin has caused me to see all sorts of preferences


----------



## Orius

While I have an appreciation for artsy fartsy movies and TV shows that challenge the boring conventions of mainstream entertainment... I just don't really find them all that entertaining. Movies like Under the Skin, anime like Texhnolyze, and TV shows like Twin Peaks; all those trippy shows that just love to confuse the heck out of you, I just don't have much love for them, much as I appreciate them doing something visually unique.

Don't get me wrong, I don't like my shows "dumbed down" either. It's just... if you don't know what the heck is going on, it's kinda hard to appreciate the story.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I couldn’t give a crap that Adele is about to release a new single that will more then likely be played to death by everyone.


----------



## Orius

I remember that there was a time when I used to worship celebrities. As a non-American living on some tiny island like Singapore far from the "greatest country in the world," I remember worshiping everything America, and I'd remember watching the E! Entertainment channel on cable very often, just constantly following on the latest celebrity gossip.

Of course, that changed a lot as I grew older and became wiser, and now I find celebritydom not only overrated, but poisonous to the minds of future generations. Just watch _Black Mirror_ and you'll get an idea of what I'm talking about, the mindless idol worship that sucks you in. News tabloids like TMZ really doesn't help things, perpetuating this culture where people care about Tobey Maguire throwing a fit at paparazzies. Like, hello? You're literally blocking the road and flashing cameras at him while he's trying to drive. You're lucky it wasn't me, 'coz oh boy, I would do more than just yell at you to get out of the road.

I want to have more faith in humanity and say that tabloids are less of a problems now that people are more self-aware... but people just love to disappoint me. Today's celebrities simply take a different form: YouTube celebrities like Logan Paul and Pewdiepie. Felix's fine, in spite of that one overblown scandal he got into, but Logan exemplifies the whole problem with this culture.

Also, I don't care if you've made some big-name movie. I don't know you personally, so by default, I wouldn't care about your personal life or what your life goals are. It's admirable sometimes, but celebrities tend to sell a fake image to make them look better; they're still only human. I get that people like Zendaya want to inspire children or whatever, but it's a double-edged sword in my opinion, influencing and shaping people's lives.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Trying to tell people to behave a certain way is very toxic and manipulative. There was a time in my life where I always have to follow what people told me to do and if they tell me to act a certain way then they would reward me. Its bad because it bottles up your emotions and feelings of how you really feel and then when you cannot hold it in any longer you have a mental breakdown.

Throughout my life I was told to "suck it up" or "lose the attitude" from everyone who I ever spoke to. This is one of the reasons why I became  a people pleaser because if I just be happy around them all the time and do what they tell me to do then I won't have to deal with any drama. I know for a fact it was damaging my mental health and its only when I finally stand up for myself that their true colors do show. They don't care how you feel, they only care about themselves and not really understanding your mental well being. 

I wish today's society would understand how damaging this is, but sadly most of the older generation still uses this to this day, even my family members which is really sad to say the least.


----------



## Midoriya

RoxasFan20 said:


> Trying to tell people to behave a certain way is very toxic and manipulative. There was a time in my life where I always have to follow what people told me to do and if they tell me to act a certain way then they would reward me. Its bad because it bottles up your emotions and feelings of how you really feel and then when you cannot hold it in any longer you have a mental breakdown.
> 
> Throughout my life I was told to "suck it up" or "lose the attitude" from everyone who I ever spoke to. This is one of the reasons why I became  a people pleaser because if I just be happy around them all the time and do what they tell me to do then I won't have to deal with any drama. I know for a fact it was damaging my mental health and its only when I finally stand up for myself that their true colors do show. They don't care how you feel, they only care about themselves and not really understanding your mental well being.
> 
> I wish today's society would understand how damaging this is, but sadly most of the older generation still uses this to this day, even my family members which is really sad to say the least.



This is so true I can’t even explain how true it is.  And then when people are unsatisfied with you for standing up for yourself they do everything they can to get you for it.  People these days are appalling.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I like raisins in biscuits


----------



## Bagelbagon

I really don’t like mangoes


----------



## Alienfish

Bagelbagon said:


> I really don’t like mangoes


same sorta, i can eat them in small pieces in like bowls or tacos but just on its own ew


----------



## Neb

Ranch dressing is the only edible dip for French fries.


----------



## Croconaw

Neb said:


> Ranch dressing is the only edible dip for French fries.


I typically don’t like ranch, but I’ll admit it’s pretty good with tacos/burritos. I’ve personally always eaten my fries without any dips. I think they taste fine by themselves, obviously with salt of course. Even with ketchup is a no.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah i don't like ketchup with chips either. Thicker sauce dips are alright, but thin(or thinner, generally those thin sauce bottle ones are eww) salad dressings are also a no-no.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> Trying to tell people to behave a certain way is very toxic and manipulative. There was a time in my life where I always have to follow what people told me to do and if they tell me to act a certain way then they would reward me. Its bad because it bottles up your emotions and feelings of how you really feel and then when you cannot hold it in any longer you have a mental breakdown.
> 
> Throughout my life I was told to "suck it up" or "lose the attitude" from everyone who I ever spoke to. This is one of the reasons why I became  a people pleaser because if I just be happy around them all the time and do what they tell me to do then I won't have to deal with any drama. I know for a fact it was damaging my mental health and its only when I finally stand up for myself that their true colors do show. They don't care how you feel, they only care about themselves and not really understanding your mental well being.
> 
> I wish today's society would understand how damaging this is, but sadly most of the older generation still uses this to this day, even my family members which is really sad to say the least.


Yeah, I really don't like the "suck it up" phrase. It's a stupid phrase that tries to tell people that "it's wrong to be sad, and you should grow a pair." It's obnoxious and infuriating. I have a lot of choice words for people who use such a phrase.

I don't really like the alpha male types that would often do the kind of things you've described here. I would remember that in the army (we serve conscriptions here in Singapore), we were watching "The 40 Year Old Virgin", and I think I was bothered by an offensive joke or something, and one of my more toxic campmates began accusing me of being gay and tried to get me to just laugh it off. See, the thing that bothered me about that wasn't about being gay, but rather, the way he used homosexuality as an insult directed at me (rather than merely stating a matter of fact what my sexual orientation is). Singapore is a pretty homophobic country (we have our own slur for homosexuals), so it's really no surprise at all that we have all these alpha male types here. My toxic sergeant was practically an enabler and commanded me to just laugh it off because it's just a joke. My people can be pretty primitive when it comes to progressiveness.

I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm not some special snowflake who gets offended by everything. I love offensive jokes quite often, but only if people are in on the joke rather than being made to feel belittled by it. It's not fun anymore if someone's not having fun while you're laughing at their expense.


----------



## TheDuke55

I saw some people talking about voice actors. I know some actors can do good voice acting, but there voice actors out there that do way better than the 'famous actors' they keep tacking onto their animated/cgi movies. They stunt the feel of the movie because some of them are mediocre at voice acting and even displaying the smallest amount of emotion and are only brought on because they're famous enough that it outweighs their mediocrity.

They focus too much on an actors looks now and less on their...well acting because America is so stuck up on this perfect celeb identity.


----------



## windloft

OriusPrime said:


> Speaking of anime OPs, I don't like a lot of modern anime OPs, especially shounen anime OPs. They just sound all the same to me, just a generic mix of rock and pop songs about friendship and courage.
> 
> Just take a listen to something like Angel Beats OP or even My Lie in April OP; they both offered something unique in terms of style and tone.
> 
> The ONE exception is LiSA's Gurenge... I have a bias for LiSA. lol That song's pretty addictive too.



I heavily prefer retro anime OPs and EDs too : I think the last few good OPs I remember listening to were from the early to mid 2000s. There are a couple of exceptions, but otherwise they tend to feel a little ... same-y and there's not too much variety, which is a shame.


----------



## Orius

TheDuke55 said:


> I saw some people talking about voice actors. I know some actors can do good voice acting, but there voice actors out there that do way better than the 'famous actors' they keep tacking onto their animated/cgi movies. They stunt the feel of the movie because some of them are mediocre at voice acting and even displaying the smallest amount of emotion and are only brought on because they're famous enough that it outweighs their mediocrity.
> 
> They focus too much on an actors looks now and less on their...well acting because America is so stuck up on this perfect celeb identity.


Yeah, I get what you mean. As someone who loves animation, I know that voice actors tend to be able to display more range and nuance in the performance, that small difference in the emotional delivery of a line. It gets worse if the voice doesn't fit the animated face, so...

But I think there is a case to be made for some famous celebrities doing voice acting, like Patrick Stewart in The Prince of Egypt as Seti. The way he gently tells Moses... "Oh Moses... they're just slaves." That was creepy af. Then again, Prince of Egypt was an Oscar-winning exception. Everyone on the crew, from voice actors to writers to composer were on their A-game.


----------



## Fey

Squid Game was only decent, not great.

I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


----------



## Plume

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t like how some voice actors require you to be a subscriber to join their discord. Not everyone can afford a subscription, so I feel like this excludes fans like me that want to interact with other fans. I know they need to make money but idk needing a paid subscription (twitch) to be part of their community kinda turns me off. members gifts one month subs all the time but for those who don’t catch the streams all the time or at all (plus i don’t think it is right to automatically expect someone to gift it to you or ask for one). then the subs expire so you lose access once the sub runs out too.


Kind of unrelated, but this is making me think of the recent twitch leaks, which revealed that a lot of streamers were making an obscene amount of money through twitch. For example, I think the top streamer was making something like 700k a month through twitch alone. A lot of other streamers at the top of the list also have patreons and like to remind everyone to "pls support the channel!" like internet panhandlers, while they're secretly making more money in a month than most of their patrons probably make in a year.

Before streaming platforms like twitch existed, a lot of people uploaded "let's plays" on youtube, which were basically video game streams, except it was treated like a hobby rather than a job. I miss those times!



Fey said:


> Squid Game was only decent, not great.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


I've only watched one episode so far and enjoyed it well enough, but I'm kind of sad that Kaiji didn't get this much attention! I can already tell that Squid Game will not be as clever as Kaiji.


----------



## LadyDestani

Fey said:


> Squid Game was only decent, not great.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


I understand and can agree with this. I've watched several of these types of 'survival game' shows, both animated and live-action. While I did enjoy Squid Game, it didn't surprise or shock me because I've seen it all before. It had a few things that made it stand out visually, but the overall story was nothing new. I liked it because I like the genre, but in my opinion it was no better than many of the other shows out there with a similar premise.


----------



## Envy

When it comes to anime and video game OSTs, 9 times out of 10 my favorite tracks are from the instrumental BGM scores. I notice from Spotify that the vocal tracks (like in FFXIV) are always the most popular and I don't understand that. Usually those are the most forgettable for me. (not always, but usually).


----------



## b100ming

Brewster was the part I cared the least about in the animal crossing direct


----------



## Midoriya

People asking you how you are or how your day was doesn’t equate to them caring about you.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm sorry, but.....

I've never cared for the Froggy chair (or the meme/memes in general).


----------



## Corrie

Brown rice and pasta are disgusting. The crunchy texture makes it seem like they're undercooked and it's nasty.


----------



## skarmoury

Fey said:


> Squid Game was only decent, not great.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


Now this is an unpopular opinion I can get behind, haha. I appreciate how this series opened a lot of foreigners to the notion of watching Asian shows, but as a story, Squid Game was just okay at best. I don't regularly watch that type of genre, but still, I've seen all its plot twists before elsewhere. I've told my friends SG isn't something I'd highly recommend outside "Watch it for the memes I guess." It's cool, but if you're looking for some unique content then you're better off watching other series.


----------



## Croconaw

Midoriya said:


> People asking you how you are or how your day was doesn’t equate to them caring about you.


I think this definitely ties in to actions speak louder than words. You can say pretty much anything, but that doesn’t mean crap. Your actions have to show you care. I value actions so much more than words. Yes, you can ask these phrases, but like I said they mean nothing if your actions convey you don’t care.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Fey said:


> Squid Game was only decent, not great.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


I agree, especially with your comment about the ending. The ending felt unsatisfying and I was left saying "oh...okay". It did interest me in watching other foreign content though.


----------



## Orius

Not going to lie - I'm not afraid to speak my mind, no matter how much others try to silence me or how unpopular it makes me. Looking back at the times when it got me into trouble, if I had to ask myself whether I would speak my mind again if I get a second chance... probably yeah. I wouldn't hold back. Much of the rest of the world certainly wouldn't anyway. I'm just cynical like that about people.


----------



## Corrie

Am I the only one who just doesn't care about Sailor Moon? Like, I don't hate it, though I find its art style to be ugly, but I just don't care about it. I don't get what the big hype is about. Unsure if the hype is due to childhood nostalgia or what.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who just doesn't care about Sailor Moon? Like, I don't hate it, though I find its art style to be ugly, but I just don't care about it. I don't get what the big hype is about. Unsure if the hype is due to childhood nostalgia or what.


Honestly, I’ve never seen it and it has never interested me. I never really understood why it’s so popular.


----------



## Dunquixote

I think Littlest Pet Shop, Cabbage Patch Kids, My Little Pony, Beanie Babies and other toys looked better when I was growing up (90’s) than they do now. they all have those Bratz dolls looks (not the cabbage patch kids), which I really don’t like.


----------



## Envy

Dunquixote said:


> I think Littlest Pet Shop, Cabbage Patch Kids, My Little Pony, Beanie Babies and other toys looked better when I was growing up (90’s) than they do now. they all have those Bratz dolls looks (not the cabbage patch kids), which I really don’t like.



Most definitely My Little Pony toys looked their best before G4. I love the G3 toys (for the early to mid 2000s). It's all gone downhill from there. =(


----------



## DarthGohan1

Fey said:


> Squid Game was only decent, not great.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I’m glad it’ll maybe help get more viewers into watching foreign content. That said, the actual story wasn’t that original and the ending didn’t have nearly as much impact as I would’ve expected after all the hype.


I enjoyed Squid Game a lot. That said, it didn't take much digging for people to realize it was "influenced" quite heavily by a Japanese manga...

Also, while Squid Game was really good, I thought Alice in Borderland was better... maybe that's my unpopular opinion?


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Am I the only one who just doesn't care about Sailor Moon? Like, I don't hate it, though I find its art style to be ugly, but I just don't care about it. I don't get what the big hype is about. Unsure if the hype is due to childhood nostalgia or what.


Not a fan of the Crystal/reboot and stuff, but yeh part nostalgia partly a well-written story that comes better alive in the manga (even though SM had some legit fillers considering other animes lol). Great characters et etc I could go on lol...


----------



## Orius

I don't like direct chat (Discord, Internet chatroom, basically platforms where you chat in real time). Chatting in the forums can already prove challenging for me because of my paranoia that either takes things out of context or misinterpret the intention of the writer (whether if he's joking or not). At least with forums, there's a brief period of pause before you hit that Post Reply button; Discord doesn't have that luxury since you could just hit 'Enter'. The chat moves faster, and misunderstandings happen faster too.

I'm just not the best at socializing with people online since you don't get to see the face of the person you're talking to. You don't know what the person is feeling when he's writing the comment, whether he's intentionally trying to hurt you or simply just joking.


----------



## Dim

Pickles simply do not belong on burgers


----------



## VanitasFan26

When there is rules made anywhere and sometimes you are so stuck with the mindset of "trying so hard not to break the rule" it makes it harder to express yourself when you're no longer around that area that has those rules.


----------



## Croconaw

Kane said:


> Pickles simply do not belong on burgers


Pickles don’t belong on _anything_, in my opinion.


----------



## Orius

RoxasFan20 said:


> When there is rules made anywhere and sometimes you are so stuck with the mindset of "trying so hard not to break the rule" it makes it harder to express yourself when you're no longer around that area that has those rules.


Amen to that.


----------



## Croconaw

I like regular, sunny, warm weather. I feel like this is an unpopular opinion. I know a lot of people love snow, rain, and even cloudy weather. Typically people hate or are neutral towards just plain sunny weather, clear, no wind. I kind of like it though. Wind can be annoying if there’s too much of it. I like the simplicity of clear weather. No clouds. Just sun and warmth.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I like regular, sunny, warm weather. I feel like this is an unpopular opinion. I know a lot of people love snow, rain, and even cloudy weather. Typically people hate or are neutral towards just plain sunny weather, clear, no wind. I kind of like it though. Wind can be annoying if there’s too much of it. I like the simplicity of clear weather. No clouds. Just sun and warmth.


Same here. As someone who has like summer and the rest of the year is one grey season mostly I definitely live for summer. Sure, when we have/had snow it was great but it's not so much and I can't really enjoy it so lol.


----------



## Orius

I really hated didn't like Into the Spider-Verse. I was listening to this podcast by the former Cracked team and they were talking about the movie, and I just got annoyed and bored. I'm still sore about what they did to my Spider-Man Noir... Such a confident and superb design dragged into the goofy and campy Nicolas Cage territory. What a waste of a character.


----------



## windloft

Orius said:


> I don't like direct chat (Discord, Internet chatroom, basically platforms where you chat in real time). Chatting in the forums can already prove challenging for me because of my paranoia that either takes things out of context or misinterpret the intention of the writer (whether if he's joking or not). At least with forums, there's a brief period of pause before you hit that Post Reply button; Discord doesn't have that luxury since you could just hit 'Enter'. The chat moves faster, and misunderstandings happen faster too.
> 
> I'm just not the best at socializing with people online since you don't get to see the face of the person you're talking to. You don't know what the person is feeling when he's writing the comment, whether he's intentionally trying to hurt you or simply just joking.



I feel this so, so hard. I have a lot of friends, but I struggle with one-on-one communication because i'm super anxious of carrying the conversation. Whenever my friends respond in a less than clear manner, I get paranoid that i'm doing something wrong and I fear that they don't actually like me. I'm trying to get better at it, but sometimes lil' ol' introverted me needs a break and a few days to just ... relax, by myself_. _I miss the old days of forums, to be honest.


----------



## Orius

windloft said:


> I feel this so, so hard. I have a lot of friends, but I struggle with one-on-one communication because i'm super anxious of carrying the conversation. Whenever my friends respond in a less than clear manner, I get paranoid that i'm doing something wrong and I fear that they don't actually like me. I'm trying to get better at it, but sometimes lil' ol' introverted me needs a break and a few days to just ... relax, by myself_. _I miss the old days of forums, to be honest.


The thing of it is, at least you feel like it's your fault and you _are_ trying to get better. But I think for me, my ego always gets in the way and worsens the misinterpretation, making the situation uglier than it already is. I'm literally incapable of walking away, and I always have to have the last word if I felt someone offended me. It's a reflex in me built in me since primary school, when I had to defend myself from bullies. I'm still that child fending myself against the world, and I think I've reached that point in adulthood where it's just too late for me to change my attitude. I've tried my hand at therapy several times to no avail.

At least you have friends. I've chased everyone who mattered in my life away with my ego.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Dark chocolate is the superior chocolate and no one can convince me otherwise. Both milk chocolate and white chocolate are too sweet and ruin the experience for me.

at least 70% cocoa or bust


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I dunno... seems like people are on their cell phones a lot. Like even while eating, or walking outside. Perhaps I'm not any better -- sometimes I'll be looking down at my phone whenever I'm eating or walking somewhere, but I'm fine without it and I don't do it that much. I feel like compared to other peers, I don't really use my phone that much.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Dawnpiplup said:


> I dunno... seems like people are on their cell phones a lot. Like even while eating, or walking outside. Perhaps I'm not any better -- sometimes I'll be looking down at my phone whenever I'm eating or walking somewhere, but I'm fine without it and I don't do it that much. I feel like compared to other peers, I don't really use my phone that much.


100% agree people spend too much time on their phones and not enough time enjoying real life nowadays


----------



## TalviSyreni

Dawnpiplup said:


> I dunno... seems like people are on their cell phones a lot. Like even while eating, or walking outside. Perhaps I'm not any better -- sometimes I'll be looking down at my phone whenever I'm eating or walking somewhere, but I'm fine without it and I don't do it that much. I feel like compared to other peers, I don't really use my phone that much.


100%.

My biggest pet peeve is when I see people walking around using their phone at the same time. The amount of near misses with road traffic that I’ve witnessed is astonishing. It’s even worse when they’ve got AirPods or headphones on as well.


----------



## DarthGohan1

TalviSyreni said:


> 100%.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is when I see people walking around using their phone at the same time whether. The amount of near misses with road traffic that I’ve witnessed is astonishing. It’s even worse when they’ve got AirPods or headphones on as well.



Driving + phone is a terrible idea

I'm always amazed when you go to a restaurant, see couples on a date... on their phones


----------



## Croconaw

TalviSyreni said:


> 100%.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is when I see people walking around using their phone at the same time whether. The amount of near misses with road traffic that I’ve witnessed is astonishing. It’s even worse when they’ve got AirPods or headphones on as well.


I have my AirPods in a lot to listen to music, but my phone always remains in my pocket if I’m walking. Especially if I am walking alone, it’s best to be cautious of your surroundings.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Croconaw said:


> I have my AirPods in a lot to listen to music, but my phone always remains in my pocket if I’m walking. Especially if I am walking alone, it’s best to be cautious of your surroundings.


I’m the same, I make sure I have a playlist on so I keep the use of my phone at a bare minimum when walking. I also wait at pedestrian crossings until it changes to green even if there’s little to no traffic around. On the flip side there are also some drivers out there who treat the roads like a race track.


----------



## Alienfish

DarthGohan1 said:


> 100% agree people spend too much time on their phones and not enough time enjoying real life nowadays


Yes and getting skewed views from it as well.

I mean sure I just use it sometimes to concentrate on listening to people's boring conversations and stuff but yeah those teens and older being glued to it 24/7 no.


----------



## TalviSyreni

DarthGohan1 said:


> Driving + phone is a terrible idea
> 
> I'm always amazed when you go to a restaurant, see couples on a date... on their phones


I say the same about groups of friends who are all hanging out in public spaces but they’re all on their phones instead.


----------



## Orius

Here's the thing about criticisms towards "diversity casting": It's not about you, your race, or even remotely about hating a certain group of minority at all. At least it's not in _my_ case (I can't speak for the many self-entitled bigots out there).

Instead, it's about how diversity is now "trending." Your minority status is now profitable to bank on, and so many movie studios cast blacks and Chinese not because, or rather, not _just_ because they want to include those people who deserve the spotlight (because god knows I would want to see more Chinese actors in Hollywood as well, since I'm literally one of them), but also because people pay good money for such diversity... and that kind of filmmaking ticks me off.

I'm someone who grew up on not just American popcorn movies, but also the more "artsy" ones that don't just regurgitate the same familiar family message. I remember some of my earliest films when I discovered the beauty of filmmaking in the 2000s included "American Beauty", "Magnolia", "Citizen Kane", "Casablanca", "Psycho", "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"; basically any renowned works by an auteur over the past century (I'm still trying, and failing, to get used to the older black and white films). And so, it's quite an understatement to say that I have a certain kind of respect for not just filmmaking itself, but innovative, and more importantly, _original_ filmmaking that tries to say something new about life.

These "diversity castings," however, aren't about that... They're about money, plain and simple. My favorite heroines were Ellen Ripley and Sarah Connor, not because they're women, but because they're great characters. But nowadays, people celebrate movies because there's a woman as the main star. I think that's a bigger insult to feminism and equality than contributing towards those values. And see, it goes further back than our progressive era today. The token black character? That was there just to make the studios feel good about casting a black guy as if they're doing something special for the greater collective community (P.S. Hollywood: you're not). That was there just because _"Oh, there's gonna be black people watching this too, so let's throw in a black guy."_ It's an insulting line of thinking not just in filmmaking, but also in our fight for equality. Also, it doesn't just affect black people as well. Imagine you're playing pretend with the schoolyard kids, and the other cool kids tell you to come over because they need an obligatory Asian kid... yeah. Not cool.

Now, to be perfectly clear, I'm not against the business of filmmaking. Making movies can be expensive, and even though many have shot great films for a couple of millions, it's a different industry nowadays and the amount of marketing required (thanks to competition from streaming services) means that it's harder than ever to make back your movie budget _and_ make a profit. I'd also like to think that I've outgrown that phase of my life where I was some pretentious snob who thinks that money doesn't matter in the craft of filmmaking (it really does). So when I do frown upon a film that's made just for the sake of pandering to feminism or a certain minority group, it's not as if I'm raising torches and calling for a riot and it's more of me giving an annoyed groan stating, "You could do better."

Also, for what it's worth, I didn't bother to watch Shang-Chi because it has that same exact problem I'm stating. I'm Chinese, and Shang-Chi looks boring to me. It's the same deal with "Captain Marvel", because yay, we finally have a female-starring Marvel movie... it's just too bad the character's so unlikable. I mean, I enjoyed "Black Widow" a lot more because of the character, not because of gender differences. I liked "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" because of good writing, not because Buffy's biologically different than me. "Captain Marvel" the movie shouldn't be special just because the main character's a different gender - that's never a good reason for telling stories. It's that kind of biasness that got Hollywood executives casting Zorro as a white man instead of a Mexican for so many years because white people were more profitable. This biasness is a slippery slope and a double-edged sword.

So what are we talking about here? Is involving race or gender in a movie inherently bad? Of course not. A movie that tackles issues of race or gender, that's an _entirely_ different thing because the plot itself is about race/gender. These movies were made to tell stories about these issues. In storytelling, character is king, and the story comes next, so if the movie is specifically focusing on a minority group in the plot, then that's a good thing because the intention here isn't to bank on said minority group, but to have an open discussion about them with the audience. "Captain Marvel" kinda tries to talk about feminism, I guess? Buuut in a _really_ cringeworthy and backhanded insult kind of way towards men, so I didn't like it because of that... Feminism should be about equality, not superiority. There were far better shows and movies that tackled feminism in either a more subtle way or a more clever and sincere way.

And the same goes towards sexuality as well, "Moonlight" is a great example of discussing black homosexuality in all its joy and sadness. That's a movie worth celebrating about. An actor being cast just because he's gay, it's a good thing that gays are being accepted, but it's just not enough of a reason for me to pay money to watch a movie _only_ because of that trending headline. There needs to be more than that for me to watch a movie. There needs to be a good story well-told.

*tl;dr version: Just watch this video.




*
Or really, if you're of a suitable age (like 18 years old or something) and if you're a fan of superheroes and just wants diversity for diversity's sake, just go watch Amazon Prime's _The Boys_ and you'll get a better understanding of how mega corporations like Hollywood studios use said diversity in a very ugly and selfish way that's just not about celebrating diversity at all...


----------



## Orius

Also, as an additional unrelated unpopular opinion... I liked _Return of the King_ a lot more than _Two Towers._ BOOM!


----------



## Stikki

Orius said:


> Here's the thing about criticisms towards "diversity casting": It's not about you, your race, or even remotely about hating a certain group of minority at all. At least it's not in _my_ case (I can't speak for the many self-entitled bigots out there).
> 
> Instead, it's about how diversity is now "trending." Your minority status is now profitable to bank on, and so many movie studios cast blacks and Chinese not because, or rather, not _just_ because they want to include those people who deserve the spotlight (because god knows I would want to see more Chinese actors in Hollywood as well, since I'm literally one of them), but also because people pay good money for such diversity... and that kind of filmmaking ticks me off.
> 
> I'm someone who grew up on not just American popcorn movies, but also the more "artsy" ones that don't just regurgitate the same familiar family message. I remember some of my earliest films when I discovered the beauty of filmmaking in the 2000s included "American Beauty", "Magnolia", "Citizen Kane", "Casablanca", "Psycho", "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"; basically any renowned works by an auteur over the past century (I'm still trying, and failing, to get used to the older black and white films). And so, it's quite an understatement to say that I have a certain kind of respect for not just filmmaking itself, but innovative, and more importantly, _original_ filmmaking that tries to say something new about life.
> 
> These "diversity castings," however, aren't about that... They're about money, plain and simple. My favorite heroines were Ellen Ripley and Sarah Connor, not because they're women, but because they're great characters. But nowadays, people celebrate movies because there's a woman as the main star. I think that's a bigger insult to feminism and equality than contributing towards those values. And see, it goes further back than our progressive era today. The token black character? That was there just to make the studios feel good about casting a black guy as if they're doing something special for the greater collective community (P.S. Hollywood: you're not). That was there just because _"Oh, there's gonna be black people watching this too, so let's throw in a black guy."_ It's an insulting line of thinking not just in filmmaking, but also in our fight for equality. Also, it doesn't just affect black people as well. Imagine you're playing pretend with the schoolyard kids, and the other cool kids tell you to come over because they need an obligatory Asian kid... yeah. Not cool.
> 
> Now, to be perfectly clear, I'm not against the business of filmmaking. Making movies can be expensive, and even though many have shot great films for a couple of millions, it's a different industry nowadays and the amount of marketing required (thanks to competition from streaming services) means that it's harder than ever to make back your movie budget _and_ make a profit. I'd also like to think that I've outgrown that phase of my life where I was some pretentious snob who thinks that money doesn't matter in the craft of filmmaking (it really does). So when I do frown upon a film that's made just for the sake of pandering to feminism or a certain minority group, it's not as if I'm raising torches and calling for a riot and it's more of me giving an annoyed groan stating, "You could do better."
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, I didn't bother to watch Shang-Chi because it has that same exact problem I'm stating. I'm Chinese, and Shang-Chi looks boring to me. It's the same deal with "Captain Marvel", because yay, we finally have a female-starring Marvel movie... it's just too bad the character's so unlikable. I mean, I enjoyed "Black Widow" a lot more because of the character, not because of gender differences. I liked "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" because of good writing, not because Buffy's biologically different than me. "Captain Marvel" the movie shouldn't be special just because the main character's a different gender - that's never a good reason for telling stories. It's that kind of biasness that got Hollywood executives casting Zorro as a white man instead of a Mexican for so many years because white people were more profitable. This biasness is a slippery slope and a double-edged sword.
> 
> So what are we talking about here? Is involving race or gender in a movie inherently bad? Of course not. A movie that tackles issues of race or gender, that's an _entirely_ different thing because the plot itself is about race/gender. These movies were made to tell stories about these issues. In storytelling, character is king, and the story comes next, so if the movie is specifically focusing on a minority group in the plot, then that's a good thing because the intention here isn't to bank on said minority group, but to have an open discussion about them with the audience. "Captain Marvel" kinda tries to talk about feminism, I guess? Buuut in a _really_ cringeworthy and backhanded insult kind of way towards men, so I didn't like it because of that... Feminism should be about equality, not superiority. There were far better shows and movies that tackled feminism in either a more subtle way or a more clever and sincere way.
> 
> And the same goes towards sexuality as well, "Moonlight" is a great example of discussing black homosexuality in all its joy and sadness. That's a movie worth celebrating about. An actor being cast just because he's gay, it's a good thing that gays are being accepted, but it's just not enough of a reason for me to pay money to watch a movie _only_ because of that trending headline. There needs to be more than that for me to watch a movie. There needs to be a good story well-told.
> 
> *tl;dr version: Just watch this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Or really, if you're of a suitable age (like 18 years old or something) and if you're a fan of superheroes and just wants diversity for diversity's sake, just go watch Amazon Prime's _The Boys_ and you'll get a better understanding of how mega corporations like Hollywood studios use said diversity in a very ugly and selfish way that's just not about celebrating diversity at all...


I am so happy to see someone has said this! I work in this industry and it's such a touchy subject. I have little say in casting in general, but I'm always asked my opinion on their auditions and who I prefer for the role (I'm usually outnumbered) if it's not an already famous actor. Lately...it's kinda...not done on talent at all, it's about diversity, which sounds great on the surface, but everything you said is true. It's trendy right now and also plenty of producers live in fear for their job if someone on twitter decides there wasn't enough diversity and blows it up.

It's such a shame, cos of course diversity is a beautiful thing. But forcing it is fascism and it's ruining art to not cast based on talent, but rather cast whoever looks best for the image we have to present.

I get it, my father is part of the most hated minority group in the uk (gypsy) and it's still perfectly acceptable for people to call my father's side of the family derogatory names, irl and online. Pikey. Hawker. Thief. Criminal etc etc. That's why I was always told to hide it growing up. I married into a muslim pakistani family, who were generally fair game for "terrorist" remarks and even I got targetted by some hate groups for marrying into it (divorced now anyway). So I understand the need for diversity, but at the same time it's all about being trendy and making money like you said, not because anyone actually cares.

I just feel art shouldn't be restricted in this way. Cast on talent. It feels like it's causing more fear and division when it's literally enforced, as in percentages of "diversity" are forced now. It doesn't even feel right to just cast the one ethnic person at the audition based on their skin colour, because it should be based on their talent. It makes me wonder how they even feel knowing they got the part based on their skin colour anyway, like that's still discrimination in a way - just a more positive end result I guess.


----------



## Orius

Stikki said:


> It doesn't even feel right to just cast the one ethnic person at the audition based on their skin colour, because it should be based on their talent. It makes me wonder how they even feel knowing they got the part based on their skin colour anyway, like that's still discrimination in a way - just a more positive end result I guess.


Pretty much. Jordan Peele gets it, and as a black person, he made _Get Out,_ showing the damaging effect of "positive discrimination."

Don' get me wrong - I think it's a great thing that people are becoming more sensitive to each other and more considerate of other people's feelings, we do need more of that. But the ugly truth of the Hollywood business machine is that... more often than not, Hollywood executives don't give a crap about you, about us, the ignored people. They're not your friends or family; they're businessmen, just one short leap away from being a politician.


----------



## Alienfish

Orius said:


> Instead, it's about how diversity is now "trending." Your minority status is now profitable to bank on, and so many movie studios cast blacks and Chinese not because, or rather, not _just_ because they want to include those people who deserve the spotlight (because god knows I would want to see more Chinese actors in Hollywood as well, since I'm literally one of them), but also because people pay good money for such diversity... and that kind of filmmaking ticks me off.


Yes I agree so much with all your post, snipped a bit for being able to type properly here lol...

I think it's even worse when people make money on sexuality/gender cast as well. Like okay as an actor you're supposed to play those characters regardless of your actual preferences but okay movie industry/bad kind of sensitive people ranting...

On another note I remembered the Danish Girl and the fact people got angry they didn't cast a trans person when that part weren't even the purpose. Sure the movie changed a lot of parts but yeah, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2021

Also yeah it's definitely good people are being inclusive in good kinds of ways but yeah Hollywood or whatever trying to be woke and appealing to youngsters by making money off those castings, just no.


----------



## Orius

It's Orius again with another (not really) hot take!





Usually, I'm not a fan of MovieBob (Chipman). I find him kinda dismissive and snobbish at times, and if I do play his videos, it's playing in the background because you can only listen to Animal Crossing music for so many times in the game before it starts to get grating.

But on this point? Yeah, I'm glad this video exists, since I grew up on the Power Rangers (still didn't bother to watch the live action movie because I didn't like Power Rangers _that_ much).

But it's not just about Power Rangers either, it's also about older generations' dismissal of younger generations' TV shows and video games. _"Why, in my day, video games used to be good! Why, in my day, TV shows used to be good!"_ FYI, on a related note, Bob, a Gen Xer, thinks that the '90s sucks, and while I agree to a certain extent, the '90s consisted of some of my favorite cartoons of all time (Powerpuff Girls, Hey Arnold, Samurai Jack, Recess, Rugrats, etc, etc.) As someone who sometimes inadvertently dismisses a younger generation/Gen Z entertainment, I'm at fault as well in terms of eye-rolling  some reboot or adaptation of some Spongebob cartoon (or similar entertainment) I got too old to enjoy. But having been on the receiving end of such snobbery... yeah, it doesn't feel good to have some older generations think that what you grew up with was dumb, and that somehow you were stupid for enjoying such inferior entertainment compared to their superior entertainment (by the way, the '80s had plenty of crap as well).

I mean, sure, like all things, there are exceptions and sometimes it's worth calling out on the things younger people enjoy, like Logan Paul's toxic behavior. But on the other hand, you have (quite) harmless stuff like TikTok and whatever social media kids are into nowadays, and yeah, I get it, it's fun to make fun of those things (and twerking and dabbing)... but it's just kids adapting to a new form of entertainment nowadays, like how we were into Gameboys and N64s. I remember when I had a MySpace page back then, so if kids get into Facebook nowadays, I could hardly blame them even if it's not my thing. And so, I might refrain from the kind of attitude from now on where I go, _"What dumb stuff are kids into these days, Facebook or some crap?"_ That's just... not really a nice thing to say.

But to bring this post back to its initial point, yeah, a lot of entertainment kids enjoy nowadays do fail to entertain me in one form or another, but I'll try not to thumb my nose up at those entertainment like some know-it-all snob from now on... unless it's genuinely bad no matter what generation you grew up in... like 50 Shades. There's a fine line between "it's dumb but in an enjoyable Power Rangers kind of way" and "it's bad writing _and_ so cringeworthy that I couldn't picture how anyone of any age could enjoy this... Then again, I used to write fanfiction, so I guess I _could_ picture how certain demographics could enjoy 50 Shades...


----------



## VanitasFan26

I know they always told you "get a job" but these days its a lot harder to get a job because today's society tends to pick people over skill and value. Job interviews are such a pain to get through. You try your best, you think that they would be interest in you, but then you get this statement saying "We'll call you". Which means to say they maybe interested in you but little do you know they are picking people who are better than you. Then you get this phone call saying how they found someone else that is better and you don't get the job. As an American I really find it this difficult to find a job and its a painful feeling. I tried over 50 times and I just gave up.


----------



## Alienfish

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know they always told you "get a job" but these days its a lot harder to get a job because today's society tends to pick people over skill and value. Job interviews are such a pain to get through. You try your best, you think that they would be interest in you, but then you get this statement saying "We'll call you". Which means to say they maybe interested in you but little do you know they are picking people who are better than you. Then you get this phone call saying how they found someone else that is better and you don't get the job. As an American I really find it this difficult to find a job and its a painful feeling. I tried over 50 times and I just gave up.


Yeah for my part it's also harder even looking for them due to my Asperger and with all this unless you manage to have some kind of recommendation or just get lucky it's over 9000 hard levels.


----------



## duckykate

fortnite is a fun game and everyone just hates on it because it's popular


----------



## piichinu

I’m concerned about the increasing level of censorship disguised as social justice, which also goes along with how performative people are.
—
I also can’t stand how people treat human behavior so rigidly. I’m autistic and I don’t even do this lmfao. It’s become normal to say “this is a bad person” “this is a good person.” Too much generalization. Very rarely do u see people treating others as individuals and talking to them about individual subjects.
—
tone indicators are garbage. whatever happened to having a conversation or asking for clarification from someone if you’re unsure about their intent. I think tone indicators are lazy and dumb people down. It also contributes to the rigidity im complaining about.
—
I hate how entitled people are to personal information now. “put all your affiliations on your profile so I know whether to speak to you or not.” “only antivax people prefer not to give out their vaccination status.” CARRDS. children talking about how they’re minors and where they live. STOP volunteering information unnecessarily. not everyone should know and if they do, it should happen naturally. and if you don’t give out information, it doesn’t mean you have anything to hide, so don’t assume so. “dont volunteer information” is a healthy and simple thing to live by
—
politics and everything else are both way too divisive now. can people learn to effectively create movements for change that unify the most people they can, rather than radicalizing **** right off the bat? Like you realize you’re more likely to accomplish stuff if you start off small and add more on as you go forward. when will you realize putting on a show and grandstanding to make sure everyone knows how just and righteous you are is for petty arguments in personal relationships. Start strategizing and thinking more plz. U need to get as many people on ur side as u can
—
oh yeah I also think drugs r repulsive and you shouldn’t share your drug habits with strangers. i think the act of chemically altering your mind for pleasure is pretty low. (this includes drinking to get drunk).


----------



## Stikki

I don't think it's fair or necessary to put so much focus on "trigger warnings" and censor certain words. It puts way too much emphasis on it and forces people to make a word like "rape" more upsetting than it needs to be and prevents those who have been raped from moving forward. I was sexually abused. I was raped. I get sick to the back teeth of encountering people online who tell me I'm not allowed to say "rape" when talking about my experiences cos...yano...eff off with that. There's literal rape seed fields where I live, imagine if I started telling everyone they couldn't call it that? It draws unnecessary attention to my past anyway and makes them tiptoe around me, which I hate and I dunno why anyone would choose to do that. If like me you have to give evidence in court and especially if you're cross-examined, then you have to say some pretty gut-wrenching stuff and have the other party's legal team tell you you're lying. THAT'S hard. Saying the word is the least of it.

It not only causes those who are apparently triggered by it to have a word completely define them, it prevents those who have experienced it from talking about it and therefore healing. Personally I would be so uncomfortable knowing people were walking on eggshells for fear of "triggering" me, cos that's humiliating and makes my whole existence become based on an awful event.

Anyone can get "triggered" by anything and they need to take care of themselves, but not push the responsibility on others to prevent that, as everyone is having their own experience of this thing called life. I'm not saying to go around deliberately upsetting people, cos that's just nasty. But just bear in mind that everyone is going through something, even if they're not loud about it and everyone has their own ways of coping. If someone's way of coping is to make jokes about it, then who are we to stop them? If someone wants to talk about it, why would we silence them?

I'll tell you what triggers a full blown PTSD episode in me if you like - the Disney version of Pinocchio. So I will never watch it again and try to avoid thinking about it. The scene where the frightened little boys are turned into donkeys and crying for their parents. You know why? I was pushed out of the car by my ex with my baby in the car and I saw his little face look out at me and crumple, before my ex drove off with him at speed. I never liked that scene of Pinnochio anyway, particularly as there was never any happy ending for those poor boys. But seeing my child literally taken from me in distress brought up some kinda association in my head, despite not even seeing the film since I was a child. But would I campaign to have it removed from Disney+? No I would not. Would I insist shops hide the dvd from plain sight? Nope. Would I freak out if someone mentioned the film? No! I just learned to cope. My child is fine btw and my ex is dead, so everything worked out fine for us. It was frightening and I had no idea if my child was ok for hours as I was in the middle of nowhere with no reception, but when we were reunited a few hours later he was fine.

We're not a stupid species, we know we can stop reading if we don't like where something is going. We can check the synopsis and parent's guide on IMDB if we're worried certain films might trigger us. But what we shouldn't be doing is preventing people from sharing their experiences (where appropriate) if that helps them and making such a big deal over a word.

 I do understand censoring for minors...to an extent. Though honestly, growing up in the uk where Stranger Danger was censored, I am still a bit concerned. Initially it was censored to take out anything about sexual abuse, therefore plenty of us didn't understand it was wrong when it happened and later Stranger Danger was completely erased from the school curriculum "because it scares kids". I mean wtf? Of course it does! But we knew not to take sweets from strangers, get in their car etc and things like never walking next to a parked van if alone. These are useful things to know and can prevent tragedy. 

All of you can speak freely in front of me. If I don't like where it's going, I'll stop reading. I would never demand you stay silent, I promise. I just wish everyone offered the same courtesy to each other.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Lawns are an infuriating waste of space and they should all be converted to food gardens.


----------



## Stalfie

I refuse to declare my pronouns and I’m baffled by people who try to enforce this. If I want to remain anonymous I will thank you very much. Nobody gets asked to declare their race or sexuality in their Twitter bio or emails do they


----------



## Croconaw

Stalfie said:


> I refuse to declare my pronouns and I’m baffled by people who try to enforce this. If I want to remain anonymous I will thank you very much. Nobody gets asked to declare their race or sexuality in their Twitter bio or emails do they


They added a thing for pronouns on Instagram, which I guess is understandable but I’m indifferent to the whole thing.


----------



## Alienfish

@piichinu definitely agree to the carrds/entitled convo thing. like did those people spend all their time on tumblr and then copied their views and likes/dislike from wikipedia or. like cut the crap already.

>  I’m concerned about the increasing level of censorship disguised as social justice, which also goes along with how performative people are. 

This and to cater to social media teens because they can't think for themselves what a thing actually is. No we must censor and remove "sensitive" stuff because the contextual past did obviously not exist to them lol. Wow some episode/movie contains this, wow remove it from streaming services 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



Stalfie said:


> I refuse to declare my pronouns and I’m baffled by people who try to enforce this. If I want to remain anonymous I will thank you very much. Nobody gets asked to declare their race or sexuality in their Twitter bio or emails do they


This tbf, I don't really care what people use as long as it's human to me and don't go aloe/pixie/plantself levels.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Can we all steer clear of the *political* talk like the OP literally says to do. It seems to really be teetering on that with the last few posts.

Anyways, cheesy rice is a weird combo.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> They added a thing for pronouns on Instagram, which I guess is understandable but I’m indifferent to the whole thing.


Yeah I definitely understand it for people who wants it, but yeah usually I don't care adding it. I'm female but use whichever.

Anyway, on a non-political onion, I don't think it should be acceptable to play your music taste loud on the train or whatever. Not everyone shares it and just cause your clique pretend to be tough peeps doesn't mean other likes your gangsta rap.


----------



## deSPIRIA

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Can we all steer clear of the *political* talk like the OP literally says to do. It seems to really be teetering on that with the last few posts.
> 
> Anyways, cheesy rice is a weird combo.



OP has broken this rule though. One of his posts on here (on this post) (one of his many political takes on this very post) was saying that socialists in america should be deported which i am very surprised didnt derail the thread entirely lmao, so i think it's fair game as long as people are being civil or dont say something dumb like "i hate gay people, just my opinion though : )"

(Not that being gay is a Political Stance, just an example of something that was dealt with previously)


----------



## Croconaw

Political stances are taken more seriously in recent times though. Personally I think people put too much emphasis on what’s right or what’s wrong, politics wise. It’s not even considered an opinion anymore. If someone doesn’t agree with you, and this means both sides of the spectrum, you’re wrong. That’s how it’s been recently.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

lungs said:


> OP has broken this rule though. One of his posts on here (on this post) (one of his many political takes on this very post) was saying that socialists in america should be deported which i am very surprised didnt derail the thread entirely lmao, so i think it's fair game as long as people are being civil or dont say something dumb like "i hate gay people, just my opinion though : )"
> 
> (Not that being gay is a Political Stance, just an example)


Lmao sorry I haven’t been following this thread for all of the pages I don’t endorse that considering I’m a socialist lmao. Thanks for telling me tho. I think for some reason I thought there were rules about it on this forum too idk? If I am wrong sorry about that. Maybe I just need to disengage w/ this thread because it’s just starting to feel very passive aggressive. I just think people care a lot about politics because misinfo is spread and is SIGNIFICANTLY affects their lives.


Edit: grammar and iPhone autocorrect


----------



## deSPIRIA

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Lmao sorry I haven’t been following this thread for all of the pages I don’t endorse that considering I’m a socialist lmao. Thanks for telling me tho. I think for some reason I thought there were rules about it on this forum too idk? If I am wrong sorry about that. Maybe I just need to disengage w/ this thread because it’s just starting to feel very passive aggressive. I just think people care a lot about politics because misinfo is spread and is SIGNIFICANTLY affects their lives.
> 
> 
> Edit: grammar and iPhone autocorrect



No worries! Ur not wrong because OP did say no politics but broke his own rule multiple times so. And to be fair i know what ur feeling i feel like the thread is inches away from crashing and burning as the takes are becoming increasingly Hotter but hopefully it doesnt escalate and no one uses the conversation as an excuse to blurt out something stupid

I think tuna on pizza is good and my IT teacher who liked pineapple on pizza thought it was gross. The absolute nerve


----------



## piichinu

if you're talking about me my posts were extremely vague and made no mention of what my political leanings are lol. do you think my post was controversial? i would love to know bc i genuinely dont think it was nor would it cause conflict

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



Stalfie said:


> I refuse to declare my pronouns and I’m baffled by people who try to enforce this. If I want to remain anonymous I will thank you very much. Nobody gets asked to declare their race or sexuality in their Twitter bio or emails do they


they actually do, it's encouraged by most people (at least in the circles i frequent) to include your pronouns in your bio or a carrd. their intention is to normalize it, which may be well intentioned but i think it has cons


----------



## deSPIRIA

piichinu said:


> if you're talking about me my posts were extremely vague and made no mention of what my political leanings are lol. do you think my post was controversial? i would love to know bc i genuinely dont think it was nor would it cause conflict



(If ur referring to me) Personally no i dont think so but it did remind me of a forum i used to frequent because it described its problems with the userbase pretty well, if u posted that there it would be very controversial, cause conflict and u would probably get an instant ban for it but i forget that these are two entirely different landscapes lol. It can be controversial but it depends what kind of online space u express it in


----------



## OtakuTrash

In my opinion, winter is the best season. I mean, c'mon. It looks pretty, you can wear like 50 blankets, and drink hot chocolate! What's not to like? (besides freezing)


----------



## Croconaw

OtakuTrash said:


> In my opinion, winter is the best season. I mean, c'mon. It looks pretty, you can wear like 50 blankets, and drink hot chocolate! What's not to like? (besides *freezing*)


That right there is the reason it’s my least favorite season. I experienced snow way too much being from the snowy north and despite being born in winter, I just hate it.


----------



## OtakuTrash

Croconaw said:


> That right there is the reason it’s my least favorite season. I experienced snow way too much being from the snowy north and despite being born in winter, I just hate it.


I completely understand. My only strategy for survival is by staying inside from the 50 feet of snow. Oh well. At least houses exist! ;-; Despite all that, somehow, it's my fav season! Why am I like this?


----------



## Corrie

My problem with winter is that here in Canada we get it for like, 6 months. If it was from December - Feb, I'd be more tolerant of it. We got some snow today (a thin strip on roof and cars) but I heard someone scraping their windshield. Yuck.


----------



## Raz

Corrie said:


> My problem with winter is that here in Canada we get it for like, 6 months. If it was from December - Feb, I'd be more tolerant of it. We got some snow today (a thin strip on roof and cars) but I heard someone scraping their windshield. Yuck.


Down here, it's like that, but with summer. We basically have 3 versions of summer, each one more intense than the other, and then we have "winter", which is basically lots of light rain for an extended period and temperatures ranging from 15C to 26C. 

December is coming and with that, summer. Like, the worst version of it. January tends to be the worst month of the year for me, as it's the hottest month.


----------



## Corrie

Raz said:


> Down here, it's like that, but with summer. We basically have 3 versions of summer, each one more intense than the other, and then we have "winter", which is basically lots of light rain for an extended period and temperatures ranging from 15C to 26C.
> 
> December is coming and with that, summer. Like, the worst version of it. January tends to be the worst month of the year for me, as it's the hottest month.


That sounds pretty gross too lol. Can we trade though?


----------



## Raz

Corrie said:


> That sounds pretty gross too lol. Can we trade though?


Well, I would accept your offer in a heartbeat lol


----------



## Corrie

Raz said:


> Well, I would accept your offer in a heartbeat lol


Haha! I'm sure I'd get sick of the heat eventually. Why can't weather be somewhere in the middle, you know?


----------



## Envy

OtakuTrash said:


> In my opinion, winter is the best season. I mean, c'mon. It looks pretty, you can wear like 50 blankets, and drink hot chocolate! What's not to like? (besides freezing)



Where I live winter is the best season because it's a reprieve from the heat, the bugs are mostly gone, and severe weather is rare. It is the best season for me to go outdoors. I get most of my walking/exercising done in winter. Then when it gets hot and bugs are everywhere again in March or April I retreat back to indoors.

I'm also weird and am much happier during this time of the year, as opposed to the depression I have during Spring/Summer.

The only downside to winter where I live is getting dry skin. My hands get so dry, no matter how much lotion I use. D:


----------



## Alienfish

It's fun how countries are so fast forbidding plastic items when a lot of those items doesn't have good options, like untreated wooden toothbrushes basically make your gum bleed, and a lot of people can't handle those bad paper straws even though it has gotten better neither can they hold onto metallic ones.

Yes I'm aware it's bad for environment but unless you have proper options don't be rushing phasing it out. Also some thin paper around a wrap is a bad idea.


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> It's fun how countries are so fast forbidding plastic items when a lot of those items doesn't have good options, like untreated wooden toothbrushes basically make your gum bleed, and a lot of people can't handle those bad paper straws even though it has gotten better neither can they hold onto metallic ones.
> 
> Yes I'm aware it's bad for environment but unless you have proper options don't be rushing phasing it out. Also some thin paper around a wrap is a bad idea.


I'm all for saving the environment and have done lots of help but paper straws are awful. I'm a slow drinker but even I find they get mushy so fast and begin to fall apart into my drink. Disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I'm all for saving the environment and have done lots of help but paper straws are awful. I'm a slow drinker but even I find they get mushy so fast and begin to fall apart into my drink. Disgusting.


Yeah, I've had other than plastic-straws but they get soggy fast and makes stuff taste... paper yes.

Imo it's better focusing on recycled plastic or develop yet another material. Sorry I'd rather throw my stuff in a bin than have a yuck drink I need.


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> Yeah, I've had other than plastic-straws but they get soggy fast and makes stuff taste... paper yes.
> 
> Imo it's better focusing on recycled plastic or develop yet another material. Sorry I'd rather throw my stuff in a bin than have a yuck drink I need.


For sure. What about something similar to juice boxes? Those are recycled (at least where I am) and have a plastic 'lining' to help the paper not fall apart.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> For sure. What about something similar to juice boxes? Those are recycled (at least where I am) and have a plastic 'lining' to help the paper not fall apart.


Indeed.

also i looked up tone indicators and lmao they just look like random 4chan boards to me, i couldn't for life decode why/how they are used.


----------



## Orius

Unpopular opinion: I'm not a fan of Disney at all.





Since a few years ago, perhaps even longer, I've began to kinda enter this stage of my life where I started to see the shady messages of older Disney films or just simply grew out of them altogether. The Little Mermaid is a movie that teaches young girls to sell their souls to a stranger for the sake of a man, and Pocahontas glorifies an ugly American history.

But it's not until recently that I got more... disturbed by Walt Disney's corporate decisions, the most obvious one being the monopoly that forced thousands of people out of work when 20th Fox Studio was bought out. Yay, we have Wolverine in the MCU now... who cares if it means the joblessness of many people?  

But that's not even the best part yet. The video I've posted above shows just how much uglier the reality really is with Disney's corporate evil: suing a grieving father for wanting to place a Spider-Man on his late son's tombstone. Yeah... I don't think I need to describe what this means to me as a Spider-Man fan. Anyone who has read "The Kid Who Collects Spider-Man" knows how little Disney executives understands Spider-Man when they made this god-awful decision. And even putting aside the trivial comic book lore, it's a father wanting to just do something nice for his dead son... so yeah, pretty disgusting, Disney. I have choice words for you. Real colorful words.

And that's just the most glaring fault Disney has ever displayed. There are tons of other things I don't like about them either, but most of my dissatisfaction comes from their romanticization of life values, such that any franchise they touch - Pixar, Marvel, Star Wars - all get turned into these "family-friendly, conservative wholesome movies for the whole family." Pixar movies might seem like the exception to this rule, but their movies seem to become worse in quality ever since the Disney buyout in 2006... And guess which Pixar film came out in 2006? That's right - Cars. 

Now, I enjoy my fair share of Marvel stuff every now and then, but I don't consider myself an MCU fan. Like most Disney films, MCU films have these bland, out of touch, generic plots about good fighting evil and triumphing or some overdone, forgettable story like that. Only recently did Kevin Feige manage to wrestle more creative rights and get more experimental writing into their series, but even still, it's still plagued by the Disney brand of "keeping it safe for the kids." You know, don't want to cause anyone to think that you could slap Spidey on tombstones, amirite? 

Sigh. Disney sucks.


----------



## Stikki

Orius said:


> Unpopular opinion: I'm not a fan of Disney at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since a few years ago, perhaps even longer, I've began to kinda enter this stage of my life where I started to see the shady messages of older Disney films or just simply grew out of them altogether. The Little Mermaid is a movie that teaches young girls to sell their souls to a stranger for the sake of a man, and Pocahontas glorifies an ugly American history.
> 
> But it's not until recently that I got more... disturbed by Walt Disney's corporate decisions, the most obvious one being the monopoly that forced thousands of people out of work when 20th Fox Studio was bought out. Yay, we have Wolverine in the MCU now... who cares if it means the joblessness of many people?
> 
> But that's not even the best part yet. The video I've posted above shows just how much uglier the reality really is with Disney's corporate evil: suing a grieving father for wanting to place a Spider-Man on his late son's tombstone. Yeah... I don't think I need to describe what this means to me as a Spider-Man fan. Anyone who has read "The Kid Who Collects Spider-Man" knows how little Disney executives understands Spider-Man when they made this god-awful decision. And even putting aside the trivial comic book lore, it's a father wanting to just do something nice for his dead son... so yeah, pretty disgusting, Disney. I have choice words for you. Real colorful words.
> 
> And that's just the most glaring fault Disney has ever displayed. There are tons of other things I don't like about them either, but most of my dissatisfaction comes from their romanticization of life values, such that any franchise they touch - Pixar, Marvel, Star Wars - all get turned into these "family-friendly, conservative wholesome movies for the whole family." Pixar movies might seem like the exception to this rule, but their movies seem to become worse in quality ever since the Disney buyout in 2006... And guess which Pixar film came out in 2006? That's right - Cars.
> 
> Now, I enjoy my fair share of Marvel stuff every now and then, but I don't consider myself an MCU fan. Like most Disney films, MCU films have these bland, out of touch, generic plots about good fighting evil and triumphing or some overdone, forgettable story like that. Only recently did Kevin Feige manage to wrestle more creative rights and get more experimental writing into their series, but even still, it's still plagued by the Disney brand of "keeping it safe for the kids." You know, don't want to cause anyone to think that you could slap Spidey on tombstones, amirite?
> 
> Sigh. Disney sucks.


Have you ever seen the film Escape from Tomorrowland? It's kinda disturbing, but also pretty amusing. It's a horror that was filmed without permission in Disneyland, making it all dark and creepy and stuff. Your comment reminded me of it. I like how it's a massive eff you to Disney haha


----------



## Orius

Stikki said:


> Have you ever seen the film Escape from Tomorrowland? It's kinda disturbing, but also pretty amusing. It's a horror that was filmed without permission in Disneyland, making it all dark and creepy and stuff. Your comment reminded me of it. I like how it's a massive eff you to Disney haha


I haven't seen it, but I'm surprised Disney "chose to ignore it" and not sue them. But this only makes their suppression of that grieving father's request much more bizarre. A Roman Polanski/David Lynch-esque horror film starring Disneyland is fine, but Spidey, a character known in the comics for grieving for the innocent multiple times (including a kid with cancer), is supposedly too family-friendly to be placed on a tombstone?!

I guess it just depends on which CEO is in charge of Disney at the time. I heard that one got fired recently.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

frozen peanut butter is banger
like to eat


----------



## Alienfish

Never been a Disney fan really and I don't get how they'll still so popular tbh.

Also, yeah winter sucks cause I can't handle cold and it's basically one grey season unless you're lucky and have snow. I hate bundling up in layers too.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Paper straws are absolutely worthless. 
Golf courses are a colossal waste of space and they're terrible for the environment. 
Shame is not an effective motivator to get people to lose weight.


----------



## Croconaw

I’d rather be too hot than too cold. I’d rather be stuck in a heatwave than a snowstorm. I’d rather have four seasons of summer than four varying seasons. I’d rather look out my window and see green than look out my window and see white. Let me be in the heat.


----------



## -Lumi-

Ginger is so gross


----------



## EmmaFrost

It’s rude to comment on someone’s weight loss unless you know theyve been actively trying to lose weight. Sometimes we lose weight due to stress and illness and being “complimented” on it feels fn disgusting. Unless you know someone’s body goals and theyve invited feedback, stfu and stop commenting on people’s bodies. How effing hard is that actually


----------



## Stikki

-Lumi- said:


> Ginger is so gross


----------



## Beanz

i don’t like niko based on his design, i like wardell slightly better but keep in mind that i don’t have the dlc yet


----------



## Croconaw

I actually prefer water over soda, if I’m being completely honest. The only soda I like is Mountain Dew, and I’m very selective with the flavors I do drink. My favorite bottled water is Fiji or the Propel flavored water. I will typically go for grape or orange mandarin for the flavor. I just find water so much more refreshing. I’ll also use infusers and enhancers for my water to give it some flavor (obviously this is only if it isn’t already flavored), but not all the time. Those are usually passionfruit or mango.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I actually prefer water over soda, if I’m being completely honest. The only soda I like is Mountain Dew, and I’m very selective with the flavors I do drink. My favorite bottled water is Fiji or the Propel flavored water. I will typically go for grape or orange mandarin for the flavor. I just find water so much more refreshing. I’ll also use infusers and enhancers for my water to give it some flavor (obviously this is only if it isn’t already flavored), but not all the time. Those are usually passionfruit or mango.


I don't get the love for pop. I'd rather pick water as a drink choice if there isn't juice/iced tea. I just don't like the fizz and never have. Water actually tastes really good, especially with those flavour infusers. Passionfruit sounds delicious!


----------



## solace

Corrie said:


> I don't get the love for pop. I'd rather pick water as a drink choice if there isn't juice/iced tea. I just don't like the fizz and never have. Water actually tastes really good, especially with those flavour infusers. Passionfruit sounds delicious!


Pop is gross and just overall bad for ones' health. No nutritional value at all. I don't understand how people drink it. I haven't had a soda for over 10 years. I drink water and enjoy it with lemon. Normal day is water, water with slices of cucumber and lemon. As well as various herbal teas. I recently (3 months ago) quit coffee due to my supplier's increase in price. I have never slept better in my life.


----------



## Croconaw

solace said:


> Pop is gross and just overall bad for ones' health. No nutritional value at all. I don't understand how people drink it. I haven't had a soda for over 10 years. I drink water and enjoy it with lemon. Normal day is water, water with slices of cucumber and lemon. As well as various herbal teas. I recently (3 months ago) quit coffee due to my supplier's increase in price. I have never slept better in my life.


I mean, soda is good sometimes but not all the time. Sometimes, I just crave a cold bottle of water. I also drink a lot of juice, specifically orange juice.


----------



## solace

That's really healthy @Croconaw. I can see the appeal of soda. Of course I drank it as a kid. However, when I started training/working out, I guess it just didn't do it for me. Like it dehydrates.

Absolutely, can't beat a cold bottle of water!


----------



## TalviSyreni

Croconaw said:


> I actually prefer water over soda, if I’m being completely honest. The only soda I like is Mountain Dew, and I’m very selective with the flavors I do drink. My favorite bottled water is Fiji or the Propel flavored water. I will typically go for grape or orange mandarin for the flavor. I just find water so much more refreshing. I’ll also use infusers and enhancers for my water to give it some flavor (obviously this is only if it isn’t already flavored), but not all the time. Those are usually passionfruit or mango.


Same. I've grown out of liking fizzy drinks such as coke or lemonade, the after taste just makes feel gross and I just hate the feeling of too much sugar sticking to my teeth making them feel of rough and furry. I tend to stick to diluted drinks or flavoured water instead or if I fancy something different I'll go for either apple or orange juice but only occasionally as the sugar in those is just as bad as fizzy drinks.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Coca-Cola is nasty. I'm convinced people who drink it have some sort of addiction taste blindness to it and don't know how bad it taste.


----------



## TalviSyreni

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Coca-Cola is nasty. I'm convinced people who drink it have some sort of addiction taste blindness to it and don't know how bad it taste.


My neighbours drink it like water, the amount of coke cans and bottles they put in their recycling box each week is absurd. Yet not one of them is overweight or missing any teeth due to decay from all the sugar they ingest.


----------



## Croconaw

TalviSyreni said:


> My neighbours drink it like water, the amount of coke cans and bottles they put in their recycling box each week is absurd. Yet not one of them is overweight or missing any teeth due to decay from all the sugar they ingest.


That’s absolutely disgusting. I can’t imagine drinking that much soda.


----------



## piichinu

i can’t believe I’m putting this on an unpopular opinions thread but… it’s happening too often. i actually can’t take it anymore. i think it’s because im open about my diagnosis… i get a lot of DMs about this

if you’re socially awkward and/or unsuccessful socially (what many would call a loser) it does NOT automatically mean you are autistic. and if you have a lack of identity, disorders or mental illness are not a substitute. thank you goodbye

also adhd people stop saying you’re basically autistic cuz u aren’t


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

diet cola actually tastes good and no one can convince me otherwise

it is my life blood


----------



## Alienfish

piichinu said:


> i can’t believe I’m putting this on an unpopular opinions thread but… it’s happening too often. i actually can’t take it anymore. i think it’s because im open about my diagnosis… i get a lot of DMs about this
> 
> if you’re socially awkward and/or unsuccessful socially (what many would call a loser) it does NOT automatically mean you are autistic. and if you have a lack of identity, disorders or mental illness are not a substitute. thank you goodbye
> 
> also adhd people stop saying you’re basically autistic cuz u aren’t



this thank you. now i have diagnosed asperger's but yeah far from everyone "awkward" or stuff has this or that. it can very well have to do with your bringing up traumas and stuff as well.

also people (especially celebs of whatever level) who say those conditions are superpowers please put a rake somewhere.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Spoiler



Harry Styles being cast as Eros in Marvel's Eternals is the equivalent of Ed Sheeran's cringeworthy cameo in Game of Thrones


----------



## Croconaw

I just find it cringe when people use these terms to describe who they are. I wouldn’t let things like this define me as a person. When people ask who you are, the first words out of their mouth are usually their identity or their disability. Like no, you’re you. You say your name and describe your character. People think being certain things make them special. Yes, the superpower thing is annoying.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm saying this as someone who received a late autism diagnosis (late in part due to access barriers and medical gatekeeping) - self diagnosis is valid to me. Obviously not everyone who self diagnoses will actually be autistic, but I think a good amount of people who self diagnose probably are. My official diagnosis came after a self diagnosis, the medical professionals just happened to agree with me. Also who tf are we to say either way whether someone else is autistic or not. I had to jump through hoops as an adult woman to get a diagnosis, and it only happened because I have pretty decent self advocacy skills from studying social work. There are a lot of people who don't have self advocacy skills or lack access to healthcare altogether and if self diagnosis helps them make sense of who they are and the world around them, let them live.


----------



## Envy

TillyGoesMeow said:


> diet cola actually tastes good and no one can convince me otherwise
> 
> it is my life blood



I'm this way with unsweetened sparkling water. lol


----------



## piichinu

lmfaoo when that sia person called autistic people "special-abled." literally the worst thing i have read in my entire life

also carbonated water absolutely rules. i destroyed my esophagus with it by accident but it was worth it
perrier is the best one cause it burns the most


----------



## Stikki

When parents' insist their child is badly behaved "because they're autistic", as in they sit around diagnosing their kids, like they're qualified to do that. The same people will often try to bulldoze their way to a diagnosis too (so some kids end up diagnosed with things they don't have), meanwhile raising the kid to just excuse all their bad behaviour as "autism" and therefore never learn accountability. 

Honestly, I could tell people things my son does and people would tell me "These are signs of autism", but pssshhh, he's just a little weirdo and a very happy, confident one at that, so why would I want a label slapped onto him that I don't believe, nor want him to fall back on? Some kids are just a bit "weird", like mine. They're different. Different doesn't mean something's wrong. Embrace the weirdness and discourage bad behaviour and see what happens. It could be beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I just find it cringe when people use these terms to describe who they are. I wouldn’t let things like this define me as a person. When people ask who you are, the first words out of their mouth are usually their identity or their disability. Like no, you’re you. You say your name and describe your character. People think being certain things make them special. Yes, the superpower thing is annoying.


This also exactly. I definitely don't identify with my diagnosis and if anything it has lowkey started to make things harder just cause I now see everything from that perspective, like, let me be awkward lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021

Also yeah parents that do all the things they can to get a diagnosis rather than focusing on maybe how they brought up their kid, yeah maybe if you weren't so damn forcing an overprotective I could have made a better living *rolls eyes* And when their kid gets the diagnosis they don't care anyway and still behaves ****ty.

Also yeah, I disagree with self-diagnosing no matter what especially today with all **** out there.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Going to college/university does not make you better/overall smarter than someone who doesn't


----------



## Alienfish

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Going to college/university does not make you better/overall smarter than someone who doesn't


100% agree, not everyone has that kind of study head and your life shouldn't depend on it.

Also people who put like "i'm blunt not rude" in their about me has serious issues, like come on they basically proceeds bullying people being rude, lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> Also people who put like "i'm blunt not rude" in their about me has serious issues, like come on they basically proceeds bullying people being rude, lol.


“I’m blunt not rude” is basically what people say to justify their rude behavior.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> “I’m blunt not rude” is basically what people say to justify their rude behavior.


Exactly, they got issues. Do they really think people fall for it, or they pretend people do so they can continue lol.


----------



## Raz

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Coca-Cola is nasty. I'm convinced people who drink it have some sort of addiction taste blindness to it and don't know how bad it taste.


Well, the "Coca" in it's name kinda gives you a hint of why people get addicted to it. Also caffeine.


----------



## piichinu

I think this might be unpopular but... I HATE RIVERS AND I HATE WATER AND I HATE THE BEACHES ON ACNH. anyway that's all. i just dont like how they look, i would rather have land and mountains and no water, rivers, or beaches


----------



## Corrie

Mayo is better on eggamuffins than ketchup. Especially this bacon kind we have. Super epic.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Being an empath isnt a superpower. If u call urself an empath. Stop plz. Empathy is a basic human trait. Everyone differs but every "healthy" person has the ability to be empathetic (most mentally ill or considered "unhealthy" ppl experience empathy too of course). Those who brag about their high empathy levels are massive red flags


----------



## Corrie

deSPIRIA said:


> Being an empath isnt a superpower. If u call urself an empath. Stop plz. Empathy is a basic human trait. Everyone differs but every "healthy" person has the ability to be empathetic (most mentally ill or considered "unhealthy" ppl experience empathy too of course). Those who brag about their high empathy levels are massive red flags


Agreed. It's the same as those who brag about how smart they are. Bragging is usually overcompensating.


----------



## tumut

People who don't drink water or eat vegetables are nasty. U just know their piss has gotta be brown....


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Sparkling water came straight from the mouths of demons.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

piichinu said:


> I think this might be unpopular but... I HATE RIVERS AND I HATE WATER AND I HATE THE BEACHES ON ACNH. anyway that's all. i just dont like how they look, i would rather have land and mountains and no water, rivers, or beaches


The fact that you have to have two river "entrances" drives me nuts too. It doesn't fit in my cityscape at all and the sounds the water makes can be unbearable (especially waterfalls).


----------



## deSPIRIA

- Being asocial does not equal being an introvert. Plenty of introverts (i would argue most) enjoy social interaction. Being stuck alone in ur house for long periods of time is not an "introvert's dream" and can cause mental health problems for anyone. If ur proud of the fact that u despise people ur just bitter
- My least favourite noise ever has to be water dripping/splashing around. The audacity that i was constantly subjected to this through an unskippable ad on youtube for Relaxing ASMR Compilation #173 of all things. Are u trying to torture me
- Coming from someone who has an interest in obscure media, it doesnt make u more interesting, especially if u actively avoid and dislike "mainstream" stuff for the sole reason that it is mainstream.


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, nice.  My turn now.

- I don’t like certain anime shows like One Piece, Steins;Gate, and Sword Art Online.  I find those three in particular to be incredibly boring.
- Even though I play Genshin Impact, I don’t like Albedo as a character.  I find his personality extremely boring.
- The “wuss poppin jimbo” Jimmy Neutron meme was never funny, not even when it first originated.
- PC gaming is boring.
- Being in a relationship doesn’t make you better or happier than anyone who isn’t.

Hmm, yeah.  I think that’s all for now.   

Don’t @ me please.


----------



## Raz

With the exception of Tentai Senshi Sunred and Umaru-chan, all anime created after Samurai Champloo are pure garbage.


----------



## Corrie

Long nails are disgusting. Fingers and toes.


----------



## Stikki

People with poor personal hygiene are rude. I'm talking about the ones who use public transport or go to any sort of place where there's people stuck in close proximity and force their stench upon everyone else. A bar of soap costs mere pennies and will easily fix it, so there's no excuse. I don't care what you do at home, but if you're bringing yourself along to places where other people are, you take those people into consideration and don't just inflict your gross smell upon them.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Long nails are disgusting. Fingers and toes.


Yeah especially when people have dirty old food under them too, yuck.

Also mothers/fathers day are very outdated holidays and basically implies everyone "must love" or show appreciation for people that might caused their life hell.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I don't like Shino. She isn't that appealing.


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> People with poor personal hygiene are rude. I'm talking about the ones who use public transport or go to any sort of place where there's people stuck in close proximity and force their stench upon everyone else. A bar of soap costs mere pennies and will easily fix it, so there's no excuse. I don't care what you do at home, but if you're bringing yourself along to places where other people are, you take those people into consideration and don't just inflict your gross smell upon them.


Or they just use soap/after shave that smells like hell. I swear there's some soap/shower soap here everyone uses and it smells like public toilets.


----------



## Corrie

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I don't like Shino. She isn't that appealing.


Her horns gross me out. I don't know why so it creeps me out to look at them for too long.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Corrie said:


> Her horns gross me out. I don't know why so it creeps me out to look at them for too long.


I think the biggest thing that bothers me about her is her color pallet.


----------



## Croconaw

Stikki said:


> People with poor personal hygiene are rude. I'm talking about the ones who use public transport or go to any sort of place where there's people stuck in close proximity and force their stench upon everyone else. A bar of soap costs mere pennies and will easily fix it, so there's no excuse. I don't care what you do at home, but if you're bringing yourself along to places where other people are, you take those people into consideration and don't just inflict your gross smell upon them.


I agree with this, like 99%. You have to give the benefit of the doubt to homeless people though or people that are struggling. You don’t know what someone might be going through or their situation. Sometimes food is a necessity over everything else that personal hygiene might not be ideal at the time. I understand where you’re coming from though. There was this older guy I used to work with at McDonald’s and he used to smell everyday. He was basically homeless but he had a car he was staying in. It wasn’t an ideal situation but nobody said anything. 

Also — “you” is referring to in general, not you specifically.




MiniPocketWorld said:


> I don't like Shino. She isn't that appealing.


Yes. I find her horns and her appearance weird.


----------



## Corrie

Stikki said:


> People with poor personal hygiene are rude. I'm talking about the ones who use public transport or go to any sort of place where there's people stuck in close proximity and force their stench upon everyone else. A bar of soap costs mere pennies and will easily fix it, so there's no excuse. I don't care what you do at home, but if you're bringing yourself along to places where other people are, you take those people into consideration and don't just inflict your gross smell upon them.


Agreed. It's not hard to smell good. Legit homeless people are a whole other thing but I'm talking about those who have a place to live: buy some soap. Dollar stores have it. 
It also just blows my mind. I would be horrified walking around like that, not to mention it feels gross to be all greasy. If they use the mindset of "idc" then... do they like their own stench? I guess?


----------



## Stikki

Croconaw said:


> I agree with this, like 99%. You have to give the benefit of the doubt to homeless people though or people that are struggling. You don’t know what someone might be going through or their situation. Sometimes food is a necessity over everything else that personal hygiene might not be ideal at the time. I understand where you’re coming from though. There was this older guy I used to work with at McDonald’s and he used to smell everyday. He was basically homeless but he had a car he was staying in. It wasn’t an ideal situation but nobody said anything.
> 
> Also — “you” is referring to in general, not you specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I find her horns and her appearance weird.


Ohh for sure re homeless people, because they can't so much as change clothes very easily, let alone wash. People who can afford to eat regularly and have somewhere to stay have no excuse.


----------



## piichinu

yeah, ive known people who have body odor and they think cologne hides it, but it just mixes the two smells. if u dont know anyone like that thank god ur so lucky.

i also dont like any of the new 2.0 villagers


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I strongly dislike streaming services. They're causing the quick ruin of many industries, especially rental companies, movie theaters, drive-in's, etc.

Even though the services have their place when it comes to original shows from their studios, it's sad to see so many in-person experiences slowly fading away.


----------



## Corrie

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I strongly dislike streaming services. They're causing the quick ruin of many industries, especially rental companies, movie theaters, drive-in's, etc.
> 
> Even though the services have their place when it comes to original shows from their studios, it's sad to see so many in-person experiences slowly fading away.


I'm happy streaming services is a thing. Movie theaters have always been ridiculously overpriced so for them to 'take a hit' is nice. But that's my pettiness talking lol. 

But I am sad that in person things are kinda fading. Like online shopping vs in person shopping at a store. Lots of stores around where I am are suffering. Their stock is low but meanwhile online you can buy loads more things so why go to the store? It sucks cause as much as I adore online shopping, I love going to the store and actually feeling the items I'm buying.


----------



## ams

I don’t understand why people get working dog breeds as house pets. Everyone’s unhappy in that situation.


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I strongly dislike streaming services. They're causing the quick ruin of many industries, especially rental companies, movie theaters, drive-in's, etc.
> 
> Even though the services have their place when it comes to original shows from their studios, it's sad to see so many in-person experiences slowly fading away.


I agree. The only ones I use are like the public service free ones if they put up old series not available on tv/dvd or to watch re-runs of stuff I missed.

I don't care for "original" series these days since a lot of them are just remakes/not original stuff/teen pc things and yeah I think it takes away a lot of the creative stuff from when stuff was actually made for an actual TV (or cinema etc.)

Also cinema are the best place to watch movies, or TV/DVD if I can catch those.

Also unpopular onion: I actually like that Pokémon Sword/Shield aren't graphics heavy and rather "easy" compared to sm/usum. The latter were my least fave games and this is actually a nice break. Like there was no way Ninty would do like Botw graphics and do the s/m gfx thing to force people to purchase a new console just for it. Plus I like when exp share is on, training without it is just p a i n.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I don't see the appeal of Disneyland/Disneyworld at ALL


----------



## magicaldonkey

smooth peanut butter > crunchy (pb)



FrogslimeOfficial said:


> frozen peanut butter is banger
> like to eat



i will try this, i didn't know this existed/that it was possible to freeze pb


----------



## JulianSG16

Schools and prisons should force teens/misdemeanor convicts to work at least two weeks in customer service.
The self-entitlement of the average consumer has gotten beyond ridiculous, and with hiring rates at an all-time stall more places could open up and catch up with the workload.


----------



## Croconaw

JulianSG16 said:


> Schools and prisons should force teens/misdemeanor convicts to work at least two weeks in customer service.
> The self-entitlement of the average consumer has gotten beyond ridiculous, and with hiring rates at an all-time stall more places could open up and catch up with the workload.


You can always tell who hasn’t worked a day in their life.


----------



## tomatospooks666

JulianSG16 said:


> Schools and prisons should force teens/misdemeanor convicts to work at least two weeks in customer service.
> The self-entitlement of the average consumer has gotten beyond ridiculous, and with hiring rates at an all-time stall more places could open up and catch up with the workload.



i mean, i'm not really sure how that would help? maybe instead businesses could start actually pushing back against rude, entitled customers and the whole "the customer is right" mentality and actually stick up for their underpaid workers? like, people would probably be more open to working these jobs if they weren't expected to put up with literal abuse from both customers as well as their employers.


----------



## Stikki

JulianSG16 said:


> Schools and prisons should force teens/misdemeanor convicts to work at least two weeks in customer service.
> The self-entitlement of the average consumer has gotten beyond ridiculous, and with hiring rates at an all-time stall more places could open up and catch up with the workload.


In the uk we had to do a mandatory 2 weeks at an entry level job around the age of 15. I think it was because we used to officially leave mandatory education at 16. Education beyond that was optional, so I assume the idea was to set those up that wanted to go straight into work. The age of leaving education here was changed to 18 a couple of years ago, though apprenticeships etc now count as education too. If you don't pass secondary school level English and Maths, you have to continue doing them either until you pass or until you turn 18. I sort of assume covid would've prevented work experience from happening easily with schools.

I agree with you, it's the best way to teach people, by letting them experience the environment themselves. I hate seeing people being so rude to retail workers and restaurant workers etc. Occasionally I will tell them to chill out, if they're clearly upsetting someone. It's a real pet peeve and one way to instantly put me off someone, if they're rude to people just trying to work.



ams said:


> I don’t understand why people get working dog breeds as house pets. Everyone’s unhappy in that situation.


Yep! Also they end up dumped at a shelter more often, cos the owner can't handle them. There's a woman local to me who has 6 collies in a tiny one bed flat. She walks them without leads and they just run everywhere, all neurotic and out of control. They're working dogs ffs, it's cruel. 

By far though, the breed that cannot seem to handle domestic life the most is German Shepherds (unless very well cared for and excercised a lot, every single day). They're police dogs. Guard dogs even. Way too many I have known to just suddenly snap one day and attack someone. Plus for a while, people were getting them as status dogs and they're the type of people who shouldn't have dogs in the first place. I think the worst incident I remember with a German Shepherd was this one that got stung by a bee and went on an absolute rampage before getting hit by a car. Attacked several people, including kids on their way to school. Probably rare that it goes that far, but too many I have known to "suddenly turn". It's because they're working dogs. Working dogs are neurotic and can't channel it appropriately if not given a job.


----------



## Tao

JulianSG16 said:


> Schools and prisons should force teens/misdemeanor convicts to work at least two weeks in customer service.
> The self-entitlement of the average consumer has gotten beyond ridiculous, and with hiring rates at an all-time stall more places could open up and catch up with the workload.



Schools and prisons? I think everybody should, and you should have to do it again before you're allowed to retire and become an entitled old scumbag to remind yourself what it's like one last time.

My partner came home the other day crying because a drive through customer got so angry and vile towards her that he literally got out of the car, went in to the store and tried to assault her. Why? Because it was raining and he wouldn't wind his window up so he got wet....Or the guy that ordered a contact free delivery because he had Covid who got so angry that his delivery took longer than 15 minutes that he drove to the store and started spitting at all the staff.


Though the better solution would be that you should be allowed to give back the same attitude a customer gives you. Whoever coined the phrase "the customer is always right" deserves the worst kind of torture because they've subjected so many people to so much abuse over the years.


----------



## JulianSG16

tomatospooks666 said:


> i mean, i'm not really sure how that would help? maybe instead businesses could start actually pushing back against rude, entitled customers and the whole "the customer is right" mentality and actually stick up for their underpaid workers? like, people would probably be more open to working these jobs if they weren't expected to put up with literal abuse from both customers as well as their employers.


Very true, I just thought that if more people had experience dealing with the service sector then there’d be a little more patience when they return to their own lives. Those two groups were the only two I could think of reasonably being ‘forced’ into working. I’d love to change the customer is always right mentality of corporate culture, but teaching the people would probably be more effective than fighting the system.

Taking a job as a school elective used to be more common in the states, I know my dad did it and it instilled a love of cooking from his time at the restaurant. If more kids had experience behind the counter they might grow up remembering the other side. And if someone’s name tag says that they’re in a prison release program a customer might think twice before starting problems XD


----------



## tomatospooks666

JulianSG16 said:


> Very true, I just thought that if more people had experience dealing with the service sector then there’d be a little more patience when they return to their own lives. Those two groups were the only two I could think of reasonably being ‘forced’ into working. I’d love to change the customer is always right mentality of corporate culture, but teaching the people would probably be more effective than fighting the system.
> 
> Taking a job as a school elective used to be more common in the states, I know my dad did it and it instilled a love of cooking from his time at the restaurant. If more kids had experience behind the counter they might grow up remembering the other side. And if someone’s name tag says that they’re in a prison release program a customer might think twice before starting problems XD



i mean, from what i've read/heard most of the entitled customers out there seem to be in the age range of being in, like, their 30s and around there, already adults and i don't really like the idea of forcing kids to deal with people like that more than they already have to.

fighting the system probably is hard, but ignoring it and letting attitudes like this keep festering will only continue the issue. the best way to fix a problem like this is just to weed it out at it's source which, imho, is businesses enforcing the idea that a costumer can do no wrong and is allowed to act however they want as long as they have money.

but that's just my jaded 2 cents.


----------



## Croconaw

*WORK ETHIC OVER SENIORITY!*
You should get paid based on work ethic and not how long you’ve been there. I worked at a local grocery store chain, and we were a union. Some people have been there for over six years, but their work ethic suddenly decreased after reaching the maximum raise amount. And because they’ve been loyal, the union protects them. They won’t fire them or cut their pay for miraculously losing work ethic.  I had some of their workload put on me because they either didn’t finish or didn’t want to do it, but the union protects them, so what do I know? I don’t know, I stocked four aisles completely while the rest of the employees combined only did three. The last straw was when I was basically told I was nothing because I’ve only been there three months. You’re willing to talk down to the hardest working employee there being paid like $5 less an hour. I don’t even know how this is relevant because I don’t even work there anymore, but I _hate_ unions. I can’t be the minority in this.


----------



## ams

Stikki said:


> In the uk we had to do a mandatory 2 weeks at an entry level job around the age of 15. I think it was because we used to officially leave mandatory education at 16. Education beyond that was optional, so I assume the idea was to set those up that wanted to go straight into work. The age of leaving education here was changed to 18 a couple of years ago, though apprenticeships etc now count as education too. If you don't pass secondary school level English and Maths, you have to continue doing them either until you pass or until you turn 18. I sort of assume covid would've prevented work experience from happening easily with schools.
> 
> I agree with you, it's the best way to teach people, by letting them experience the environment themselves. I hate seeing people being so rude to retail workers and restaurant workers etc. Occasionally I will tell them to chill out, if they're clearly upsetting someone. It's a real pet peeve and one way to instantly put me off someone, if they're rude to people just trying to work.
> 
> 
> Yep! Also they end up dumped at a shelter more often, cos the owner can't handle them. There's a woman local to me who has 6 collies in a tiny one bed flat. She walks them without leads and they just run everywhere, all neurotic and out of control. They're working dogs ffs, it's cruel.
> 
> By far though, the breed that cannot seem to handle domestic life the most is German Shepherds (unless very well cared for and excercised a lot, every single day). They're police dogs. Guard dogs even. Way too many I have known to just suddenly snap one day and attack someone. Plus for a while, people were getting them as status dogs and they're the type of people who shouldn't have dogs in the first place. I think the worst incident I remember with a German Shepherd was this one that got stung by a bee and went on an absolute rampage before getting hit by a car. Attacked several people, including kids on their way to school. Probably rare that it goes that far, but too many I have known to "suddenly turn". It's because they're working dogs. Working dogs are neurotic and can't channel it appropriately if not given a job.



I’m in Canada and our biggest problem is huskies. Literally every shelter dog is some kind of husky lab cross. It’s actually not possible to get a rescue dog in my city that isn’t part husky. And in the northern area of my province there are literal packs of feral husky/labs that are really dangerous. And somehow the only banned dog breed is pit bulls. We need new laws.


----------



## moo_nieu

im not a huge fan of pets in general (buying/owning animals just seems a little wrong to me) and i think selective breeding and just breeding in general is out of control. it makes me sad to think of the conditions some animals go through for it and it sucks that there are so many strays. also it seems like a lot of people dont put in as much effort to care for their pets as i think the animals deserve :c

respect to those who take amazing care of the pets they have though and for those who rescue. its not an easy situation but its nice that there are people putting a lot of effort into giving their pets the best lives they can give them. it would be nice if there were more rights for animals so that all owners had to put in a lot of effort

also i freaking hate loud bass so much its so upsetting to have your body assaulted by super loud music. you cant even plug your ears because the vibrations travel through your skull ;-; the people who do it in the middle of the night are the worst. my bed was shaking at 1:30 am last night from it

last thing i can think of at the moment is that im not a fan of perfume and cologne. its one thing if you can only smell it when youre hugging a person (that is reasonable to me), but it seems like a lot of people just get it all over them and it really hurts my nose when i have to be in close proximity to them. people, your noses may be desensitized to your scent but the rest of us are not. thankfully face masks help me a lot, and now that im not in giant classrooms every day its not a much of an issue

oh one last thing that blows my mind is that fireworks are legal. i may seem like a downer for this but they can be dangerous to the people using them as well as others if something goes wrong. also it seems like they often end up as litter. the sounds are annoying too (and sometimes scary), but i dont think fireworks are legal where i am now. i guess the only draw back to that is you cant tell yourself the gun shots you just heard are just some kids playing with fireworks d:


----------



## Corrie

The Polar Express is a terrible movie.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i prefer the trashy looking anime art style from 2008 over the modern styles
theres just something about the low quality that makes it magical to watch


----------



## Beanz

i heard a lot of people hate fondant but i actually like it because of the taste and the texture.


----------



## smudge.e

I like cheap microwaved bacon and I am disgusted by real bacon.
I love raw potatoes and yes I do know that it’s not good for you in big portions.
I hate marshmallows and whipped cream. It’s bland and I don’t like the textures..
I’m sick of how it’s cool to be alternative now and how much I was treated so badly when I was younger for being alt.
I get disappointed when ppl say they are horror fans and can only list movies made from 2012-current time.
I only take baths.
I hate cheese on hamburgers.
I am so sick of stores only selling high waisted shorts and pants.
Come at me.


----------



## Croconaw

smudge.e said:


> I only take baths.


I only take baths as well. I can’t stand showers. The water bearing down on you is a NO.


----------



## Anitagonist

I hate ketchup and mustard on anything
I thinks the battle royale genre is one of the worse game trends ever created
I prefer manga over anime (not sure how unpopular that is now though?)
I think cable TV is garbage


----------



## tumut

I love raisins. Normalize eating raisins and enjoying them as a sweet and tasty treat.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Smoking needs to be banned throughout all public sectors, leaving smokers with the only option to smoke within the confines of their properties and not outside amongst the general public.


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> I love raisins. Normalize eating raisins and enjoying them as a sweet and tasty treat.


I disagree, the taste and texture is disgusting especially with chocolate :^)

Also if you're gonna forbid smoking also forbid snus/snuff/chewing tobacco as well.


----------



## Bagelbagon

For me, it kinda depends and I only like raisins when I feel like it, or if i put them in my cereal or oatmeal.

also i think anything lavender scented smells like a cheap mr.clean knockoff product with bad chemicals in it


----------



## Jujuwah

i don't like romance and physical affection.
i don't like chocolate.
i don't like baths.
i hate the cold.
i don't like having pets (used to love having pets but things changed)
i prefer mornings over nights, i love waking up early to see the sun shinning 
i don't like fruits except for mangos 
i'm an adult married woman with no children and i still have stuffed animals to cuddle with. its something i can't break out of. i love stuffed animals very much, they bring me so much comfort. 
i also never want to be a mother. not in a million years would i want a child


----------



## VanitasFan26

I sometimes don't like it when people say "You should do this, because I think it will work for you" I don't like it when people give me lectures of what they think works for me. If I act I am enjoying this its only going to damage me mentally. I prefer to go at my own pace and not have others telling me what works for me. I get they are trying to help and offer advice, but again the issue is when you heard it is so many times that it makes you not wanna even ask for help and you don't want to hear the same lecture over and over. Thats one of the reasons I hate going to the Doctors because I know they will give me the same lecture over and over again.


----------



## oak

TalviSyreni said:


> Smoking needs to be banned throughout all public sectors, leaving smokers with the only option to smoke within the confines of their properties and not outside amongst the general public.


I had my neighbour come over recently and complain that I smoke in the front yard, even though the houses have a gap between them? So really no matter what I do I can't please everyone.


----------



## Alienfish

Older soap opera series are definitely more fun to watch rather than "intellectual" modern series aimed at specific audiences


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

Dolphins are _not_ cute or quirky. They utilize puffer fish to get high, bully other creatures, and kidnap fellow dolphins (including their babies) for kicks.

I'm not vouching for their mistreatment or that all dolphins are nasty- but jeez, they can be malicious and it kills the vibe for me. lol


----------



## Alienfish

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dolphins are _not_ cute or quirky. They utilize puffer fish to get high, bully other creatures, and kidnap fellow dolphins (including their babies) for kicks.
> 
> I'm not vouching for their mistreatment or that all dolphins are nasty- but jeez, they can be malicious and it kills the vibe for me. lol


Ain't they humans, lol.

Also yeah I can definitely appreciate newer series, some are good, but I hate those "smart" streaming service reboot/remake stuff or just really targeted stuff like, come on no one asked for remakes except your money greedy bosses.


----------



## moo_nieu

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dolphins are _not_ cute or quirky. They utilize puffer fish to get high, bully other creatures, and kidnap fellow dolphins (including their babies) for kicks.
> 
> I'm not vouching for their mistreatment or that all dolphins are nasty- but jeez, they can be malicious and it kills the vibe for me. lol


yeah they used to be my favorite animal as i kid. i was devastated when i found out the kind of activities they get up to. especially the ones involving calves :C theyre super intelligent. its really sad that they can be so cruel


----------



## Stikki

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Dolphins are _not_ cute or quirky. They utilize puffer fish to get high, bully other creatures, and kidnap fellow dolphins (including their babies) for kicks.
> 
> I'm not vouching for their mistreatment or that all dolphins are nasty- but jeez, they can be malicious and it kills the vibe for me. lol


Yes and they're really really rapey and not just to their own species, though they tend to gang rape their females. But yeah, they are so gross to humans in that respect too, I would never ever swim with them after learning that and seeing a couple of videos. Eww.


----------



## Corrie

ams said:


> I’m in Canada and our biggest problem is huskies. Literally every shelter dog is some kind of husky lab cross. It’s actually not possible to get a rescue dog in my city that isn’t part husky. And in the northern area of my province there are literal packs of feral husky/labs that are really dangerous. And somehow the only banned dog breed is pit bulls. We need new laws.


Fellow Canadian here! I've had two neighbours both with huskies and they leave them outside all day. I get that they prefer being outside cause they're hot but what kind of life are they having sitting outside being chained up all day? No wonder the one howls. I would too.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t really like skulls, like at all. I see people wearing tights with skulls on them all the time. I’ve also seen tops and hats with skulls as well. I don’t get it. Maybe it’s fashion, but seeing a skull with flowers on their head on your shirt makes me cringe. I just find it weird, but obviously people are free to dress how they want.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really like skulls, like at all. I see people wearing tights with skulls on them all the time. I’ve also seen tops and hats with skulls as well. I don’t get it. Maybe it’s fashion, but seeing a skull with flowers on their head on your shirt makes me cringe. I just find it weird, but obviously people are free to dress how they want.


I remember my friend getting me a makeup bag with skulls on it in grade 7. Meanwhile I was into cutesy stuff. That type of style freaked me out lolol.


----------



## tumut

Fanfiction is not art


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t really like shiny Pokémon. I prefer the original color variations. Some of them look good, but I would always prefer the original. I also think it’s weird how the sprites resemble the non-shiny regardless of the fact the Pokémon actually is shiny or not. If the colors are drastically different, of course that’s going to look odd.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

This reminded me of my opposite unpopular opinion! lol



tumut said:


> Fanfiction is not art



I used to be a huge snob about fan fiction, which I feel terrible about now.

Aside from fanfiction about real people, I think it can be a great hobby and deserves less hate. There's a lot of people out there who put their blood, sweat, and tears into what they're creating as if it was their own. In fact, fan fiction has been around a lot longer than we give it credit for. It didn't just poof into existence just because of Wattpad! 

And I know it's super easy to find fan fiction that's explicit and embarrassing. But it's also easy to find traditionally published work that's just as bad.


----------



## Corrie

k e r f u f f l e said:


> This reminded me of my opposite unpopular opinion! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be a huge snob about fan fiction, which I feel terrible about now.
> 
> Aside from fanfiction about real people, I think it can be a great hobby and deserves less hate. There's a lot of people out there who put their blood, sweat, and tears into what they're creating as if it was their own. In fact, fan fiction has been around a lot longer than we give it credit for. It didn't just poof into existence just because of Wattpad!
> 
> And I know it's super easy to find fan fiction that's explicit and embarrassing. But it's also easy to find traditionally published work that's just as bad.



There are definitely loads of terribly written fanfiction out there, but there are also lots of well written fanfiction out there as well. It's like that with lots of media where there's a mix of good and bad. 
As a fanfiction writer myself, there's nothing more fun than learning about writing while playing around with your favourite characters. It's very fun to take them on different paths and arcs than the series did and learn about them more.


----------



## Plume

Croconaw said:


> I don’t really like skulls, like at all. I see people wearing tights with skulls on them all the time. I’ve also seen tops and hats with skulls as well. I don’t get it. Maybe it’s fashion, but seeing a skull with flowers on their head on your shirt makes me cringe. I just find it weird, but obviously people are free to dress how they want.


I can maybe offer an explanation for this one: everyone is cool in death! I've never seen a skeleton who I thought was a square.

My unpopular opinion is that high-waisted pants and underwear are super uncomfortable. I don't like having extra fabric and waistbands on my stomach, ouch.


----------



## neoratz

fuzzy socks are like the worst uncomfiest socks EVER. theyre bearable at first but after just a few wears, even if you wash them, they start getting all pilled and get all this junk from your floor stuck in them like leaves/tiny twigs/tiny spiky plant balls/etc that are impossible to get out because theyre deeply tangled in the sock fuzz


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't really understand the hype around The Witcher 3. I had played it for awhile, but honestly it's such a weird and disturbing game at times. Like the whole "Botchling" thing. Geralt is a great character and probably the best thing about the game, but overall I just didn't feel like it was THAT good. I don't like the card game in it either that everyone raves about.


----------



## Corrie

neoratz said:


> fuzzy socks are like the worst uncomfiest socks EVER. theyre bearable at first but after just a few wears, even if you wash them, they start getting all pilled and get all this junk from your floor stuck in them like leaves/tiny twigs/tiny spiky plant balls/etc that are impossible to get out because theyre deeply tangled in the sock fuzz


Ewwwwww remember the fuzzy toe socks? Toe socks in general are nasty but the combo was just so freaking weird.


----------



## piichinu

I dislike high-waisted stuff not because of the comfort moreso because it hides my hips 
More specifically pants, I have yet to find a pair that fits me in my ENTIRE LIFE. at least lower waisted pants that dont fit me are flattering on me


----------



## Stikki

piichinu said:


> I dislike high-waisted stuff not because of the comfort moreso because it hides my hips
> More specifically pants, I have yet to find a pair that fits me in my ENTIRE LIFE. at least lower waisted pants that dont fit me are flattering on me


That's the trouble with fashion, isn't it? It always only works best on one body type at a time, and unless we all change our bodies every time there's a new fashion trend, we can't possibly keep up. I have a short, tiny waisted upper body...but in comparison my legs are LONG. Yet I'm still only 5ft4, so finding stuff for longer legs that doesn't drag on the ground is impossible. I'm mostly a doc martens and  dresses kinda gal anyway, which seems to work best for me. But damn, the struggle is real!


----------



## piichinu

Stikki said:


> That's the trouble with fashion, isn't it? It always only works best on one body type at a time, and unless we all change our bodies every time there's a new fashion trend, we can't possibly keep up. I have a short, tiny waisted upper body...but in comparison my legs are LONG. Yet I'm still only 5ft4, so finding stuff for longer legs that doesn't drag on the ground is impossible. I'm mostly a doc martens and  dresses kinda gal anyway, which seems to work best for me. But damn, the struggle is real!


yeah! my problem is the opposite since i'm pushing 5'7 and i cant find anything that fits both my legs and my other measurements. im pretty sure there are a ton of people like us so its weird how there arent enough options. i am the same way, i have gotten rid of almost all my pants and the ones i have left i dont use. its either a dress for a skirt for me (and docs)


----------



## tomatospooks666

"find some friends" being thrown around as advice is annoying. stop acting like everyone has the same ability and/or mental energy to put forth towards getting friends. 'lol, just get friends 4head. if i were alone i would simply have friends'



tumut said:


> Fanfiction is not art



so you think dante's inferno, one of the most famous pieces of fanfiction in history, isn't real art? bold take.


----------



## Holla

I actually really like the gen 6 Pokemon games.

Yes the level curve and gyms were really easy in X and Y but I still had a blast with it. More so than gen 5, 7 or 8. Also Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire were great (though I still like the originals in gen 3 just a smidge more).


----------



## Alienfish

Talking about pants and stuff. I really hate those slouchy/mom/balloon pants. No one looks good in them and unless you actually need to wear an adult diaper...just don't touch em.


----------



## Stikki

Alienfish said:


> don't touch em.


Surely you mean...


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> Talking about pants and stuff. I really hate those slouchy/mom/balloon pants. No one looks good in them and unless you actually need to wear an adult diaper...just don't touch em.


Me too. It makes people look like they're wearing pants too big for them.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t like wearing shorts. I don’t care how hot the temperature gets, I’ll always be wearing pants. I haven’t worn shorts for over fifteen years. I just can’t stand the thought of not having any fabric covering my legs.


----------



## Corrie

Green tea tastes better warm, like a step up from room temp. You know when you're drinking tea and you sip and think "crap, I better get drinking this before it gets cold"? That's the right spot for me.


----------



## Raz

Corrie said:


> Green tea tastes better warm, like a step up from room temp. You know when you're drinking tea and you sip and think "crap, I better get drinking this before it gets cold"? That's the right spot for me.


Yeah, I agree. Actually, I'm not a fan of cold tea unless it's mate. I can only drink mate if it's cold, and I like it waaaay more if it's mixed with either peach or lemon juice.


----------



## Vintage Viola

Alienfish said:


> Talking about pants and stuff. I really hate those slouchy/mom/balloon pants. No one looks good in them and unless you actually need to wear an adult diaper...just don't touch em.


I actually really love baggy/mom jeans, but the mom shorts gotta go  those are so hideous. And I can’t believe anybody would even touch a pair, much less wear them.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Succession has got to be one of the most overrated TV shows I've ever seen, my mum is currently watching it and aside all the excessive swearing the overall plot is a snooze fest.


----------



## Livia

I can’t play games with WASD. I have to use arrow keys for movement.


----------



## Beanz

mashed potatoes and scrambled eggs are disgusting, just drinking plain milk is vile and should be considered a crime.


----------



## Alienfish

More of a pet peeves but I don't really care for IG giveaways, like who cares about stories and the fact most people have that as a requirement ticks me off big time.

The Shawshank Redemption is overrated, imo


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> More of a pet peeves but I don't really care for IG giveaways, like who cares about stories and the fact most people have that as a requirement ticks me off big time.
> 
> The Shawshank Redemption is overrated, imo


I don't care for stories either and I hate that they're becoming a thing on like, every social media platform. Never once have I seen a story that had any usefulness.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I don't care for stories either and I hate that they're becoming a thing on like, every social media platform. Never once have I seen a story that had any usefulness.


Exactly it's just an excuse for showing off in whatever ways, be it sales or border nude pics.


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> Exactly it's just an excuse for showing off in whatever ways, be it sales or border nude pics.


Oh! That's another one: I don't like how the internet has sales based posts everywhere. It's like, wherever you look, someone is trying to sell you something. It's like that irl too but it sucks that now you can't even escape it via online like how you used to.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Oh! That's another one: I don't like how the internet has sales based posts everywhere. It's like, wherever you look, someone is trying to sell you something. It's like that irl too but it sucks that now you can't even escape it via online like how you used to.


Yeah and it's only big businesses that pay in return for the space that does it due to algorithms.  So yeah it's not that they need more space :/

Also probably posted before but; news articles online that are basically loud volume as **** videos with nothing to tell. Just write it down like any other normal 'paper.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Anyways, new unpopular opinion: Small business owners are not the "backbone" of a community. Workers are.


----------



## Alienfish

EmmaFrost said:


> Anyways, new unpopular opinion: Small business owners are not the "backbone" of a community. Workers are.


I agree, some of them can be really obnoxious. I do prefer supporting them rather than big bad ones but some are just... chill.

Also unpopular onion: Spotify sucks and I'd rather just buy vinyls or yarr matey mp3's.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

the polar express is a bad movie & I simply cannot sit through it (& It's so nostalgic I wanted to like it though!)


----------



## EmmaFrost

I cannot stand “Vlogmas” content on YouTube. /grinch energy


----------



## Corrie

TillyGoesMeow said:


> the polar express is a bad movie & I simply cannot sit through it (& It's so nostalgic I wanted to like it though!)


I hate Polar Express. Just so boring. Even as a kid it was a real snore.


----------



## TalviSyreni

TillyGoesMeow said:


> the polar express is a bad movie & I simply cannot sit through it (& It's so nostalgic I wanted to like it though!)


The Polar Express creeps me out now just as much as it did when I first saw it as a teenager.


----------



## vanivon

TillyGoesMeow said:


> the polar express is a bad movie & I simply cannot sit through it (& It's so nostalgic I wanted to like it though!)


saw it once when i was a kid and i don't remember a single thing about it other than the fact it majorly creeped me out for some reason  don't even know why. haven't seen it since and have zero plans to!

here's an unpop of my own, in the spirit of christmas: i don't think gingerbread is good. makes me sad because i love decorating gingerbread houses & think gingerbread men are adorable but i think it's a terrible cookie type and don't get why people enjoy eating it


----------



## Alienfish

In the movie spirit, most US remakes "just cause lol we don't get european/asian/african etc. culture" should just not have been made.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

vanivon said:


> saw it once when i was a kid and i don't remember a single thing about it other than the fact it majorly creeped me out for some reason  don't even know why. haven't seen it since and have zero plans to!
> 
> here's an unpop of my own, in the spirit of christmas: i don't think gingerbread is good. makes me sad because i love decorating gingerbread houses & think gingerbread men are adorable but i think it's a terrible cookie type and don't get why people enjoy eating it



honestly idk if it’s because it goes stale so quick but it’s kinda… cardboard-y? Idk


----------



## EmmaFrost

my next holiday themed unpopular opinion is that you should ASK PEOPLE WHERE THEY SHOP before buying them a gift card. That mindless Starbucks card you pick up at the checkout counter while grocery shopping isn't for everyone.


----------



## vanivon

TillyGoesMeow said:


> honestly idk if it’s because it goes stale so quick but it’s kinda… cardboard-y? Idk


oh cardboard-y is a PERFECT way to describe it honestly. it really does just taste like biting into cardboard


----------



## SpaceTokki77

stale twizzlers are slightly better than fresh ones


----------



## Chris

You may have noticed that this thread disappeared from public view about three hours ago. We have now reinstated it 50+ posts lighter.

We are going to leave this thread closed for a day or two to give everyone a chance to cool off. When it reopens, we would like everyone to remember that this is not a debate thread; it is for stating your unpopular opinions. If you think an unpopular opinion is not suitable for TBT then please press the *Report* button rather than taking matters into your own hands. In the past five days not a single post in this thread was reported to us - we had to locate it ourselves. We could have removed the offending post(s) promptly had just one person made the effort to hit that button and alert us to it.

Also, given the nature of this argument, I would like to stress to everyone involved that being LGBT+ does not necessarily mean that other members of our beautiful community will always see eye-to-eye with you on every LGBT-related issue. The majority of the people who were involved in this argument, on both sides, are LGBT+. Having one shared trait doesn't mean we will share the same point of view and those differences don't _inherently_ make someone homophobic or transphobic. It is a recurring trend here on TBT that almost all LGBT-related debates take place between members of the LGBT+ community itself, often with accusations being thrown around that they are against their own people, and that's kind of sad. A little more understanding would go a long way.

The thread will reopen by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> The thread will reopen by the end of the weekend.


Or apparently not, oops! Thread reopened. Happy holidays! ❄


----------



## Croconaw

A new unpopular opinion to get things started…

I don’t like bacon. I used to think it was good, but now I can barely stand the smell. I don’t understand the appeal. I know _a lot_ of people love bacon. I just don’t like the taste of it, or any type of ham for that matter.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Okay then, well here's a more light-hearted unpopular opinion related to the holidays! Candy canes are okay at best. I can't imagine someone accidentally breaking one and trying to eat it when it could very well hurt them.


----------



## Croconaw

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Okay then, well here's a more light-hearted unpopular opinion related to the holidays! Candy canes are okay at best. I can't imagine someone accidentally breaking one and trying to eat it when it could very well hurt them.


I haven’t had a candy cane in a while. It’s been at least a few years. I really like them, but I just suck on them because I like peppermint. I could do without actually eating them. I just like the taste of peppermint, and candy canes aren’t the only peppermint things, so I’m good.


----------



## tomatospooks666

EmmaFrost said:


> my next holiday themed unpopular opinion is that you should ASK PEOPLE WHERE THEY SHOP before buying them a gift card. That mindless Starbucks card you pick up at the checkout counter while grocery shopping isn't for everyone.



agreed. gift cards are kind of weird anyway, tbh. like "here's some money, but oops you can only spend it in this specific store and nowhere else" like, just give me the money don't tell me where to spend it!


----------



## Stikki

tomatospooks666 said:


> agreed. gift cards are kind of weird anyway, tbh. like "here's some money, but oops you can only spend it in this specific store and nowhere else" like, just give me the money don't tell me where to spend it!


The only excuse for giving a gift card for a specific store is if you know the recipient would spend the cash on cocaine or a hitman or something


----------



## VanitasFan26

tomatospooks666 said:


> agreed. gift cards are kind of weird anyway, tbh. like "here's some money, but oops you can only spend it in this specific store and nowhere else" like, just give me the money don't tell me where to spend it!


Speaking of Gift Cards there is a warning that if you try to buy credit cards because someone over the phone told you to make a payment you will be rejected because its a new scam that they are doing to rip off people. So if you ever get a phone call of anyone telling you to buy a gift card just to make a payment hang up now.


----------



## Alienfish

tomatospooks666 said:


> agreed. gift cards are kind of weird anyway, tbh. like "here's some money, but oops you can only spend it in this specific store and nowhere else" like, just give me the money don't tell me where to spend it!


Yeah, unless they ask or just happen to know, I'd rather get money. Not to sound ungrateful, but if you know I don't use hair products don't buy me card for that kind of stores. Rarrrgh.

Anyhow, I don't get why tomatoes are a salad staple. I can't stand fresh tomatoes and it's really annoying when people make (me) salads and just pour their 50 tomato cans in it. So yeah tl;dr I don't like fresh tomatoes.


----------



## Alienfish

Also I really don't people who talk about their kids/grandkids like 24/7. I'm sorry but you must have a rather boring life if that's all you can breathe out lol. I can listen to a kids' podcast or whatever that's probably more interesting if I want that kind of stuff.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> Also I really don't people who talk about their kids/grandkids like 24/7. I'm sorry but you must have a rather boring life if that's all you can breathe out lol. I can listen to a kids' podcast or whatever that's probably more interesting if I want that kind of stuff.


Those people’s camera rolls are like 99% pictures of their babies.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Those people’s camera rolls are like 99% pictures of their babies.


Yup as mentioned before, like do they have anything else than their kid ice skating or whatever lol


----------



## TalviSyreni

Alienfish said:


> Also I really don't people who talk about their kids/grandkids like 24/7. I'm sorry but you must have a rather boring life if that's all you can breathe out lol. I can listen to a kids' podcast or whatever that's probably more interesting if I want that kind of stuff.


An ex friend of mine gave birth yesterday and because our families are close all I’ve heard since is how the cute baby is.  I saw one picture and that was more then enough for me, for one day. Best of luck to the new parents and their son but I don’t need or want a daily rundown of their new family unit.


----------



## ryuk

people who don’t like the office make it more of a personality trait than the people who actually do like it


----------



## Stikki

All newborn babies look like goblins, no exceptions.


----------



## mogyay

this thread was better off closed lol


----------



## ecstasy

mogyay said:


> this thread was better off closed lol


i agree, it just keeps causing controversy and getting shut down over and over


----------



## Corrie

TalviSyreni said:


> An ex friend of mine gave birth yesterday and because our families are close all I’ve heard since is how the cute baby is.  I saw one picture and that was more then enough for me, for one day. Best of luck to the new parents and their son but I don’t need or want a daily rundown of their new family unit.


Agreed. It comes down to the fact that why does anybody care? It's a baby. They're all the same and they all do the same stuff. Why do I need to be drowned with pictures of your baby giggling or laying down on the ground with a title card of '8 months!' I don't know who cares to see that garbage. Congrats, your kid is doing the exact same things that everyone else's kid did.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Agreed. It comes down to the fact that why does anybody care? It's a baby. They're all the same and they all do the same stuff. Why do I need to be drowned with pictures of your baby giggling or laying down on the ground with a title card of '8 months!' I don't know who cares to see that garbage. Congrats, your kid is doing the exact same things that everyone else's kid did.


All they do is eat, poop and cry.  but suddenly their kid is special because it’s their kid?? Okay


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> All they do is eat, poop and cry.  but suddenly their kid is special because it’s their kid?? Okay


Yeah also a lot of grandparents are even worse it's like... chill.


----------



## arikins

pizza is gross


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm not sure how unpopular this opinion is if I'm being perfectly honest. I just find the Halo Infinite multiplayer to be boring... And this is someone who's been a long time Halo fan. It feels good, sure, but that's about it. It doesn't feel like anything new or revolutionary. The vehicles feel like paper and are hard to get kills with. The weapons also don't really feel that good to use for the new ones compared to past games. I just feel disappointed. I'm going to keep trying it to see if I change my mind, but so far I only played for an hour before getting bored and playing something else.

Edit: Just to clarify on that last part, I played more than an hour total. I just meant an hour today.


----------



## Croconaw

arikins said:


> pizza is gross


I somewhat agree. I think pizza is okay, but I have to be in the mood for it. It’s not a food that I want on a weekly or even a monthly basis. I think there are much better foods out there. I also only like certain kinds of pizza. I prefer Pizza Hut whenever I’m in the mood. The only good pizza from 7-Eleven is the cheese. Other than that, it’s kind of nasty. I know that from working there and that was my lunch.


----------



## Alienfish

*This coming from a nut/peanut allergic, though I can eat some even though I avoid it because.. gross.*

I don't get why nuts have to be added to literally every cookie/pastry/dessert etc. just for "salt and crunch". Like the few nuts I've tried tasted gross and ruined stuff so much, it would probably have been much better without it. Also I hate that a lot of vegan/vegetarian stuff is based on nuts only, it's like it's 2021 you haven't developed? lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> *This coming from a nut/peanut allergic, though I can eat some even though I avoid it because.. gross.*
> 
> I don't get why nuts have to be added to literally every cookie/pastry/dessert etc. just for "salt and crunch". Like the few nuts I've tried tasted gross and ruined stuff so much, it would probably have been much better without it. Also I hate that a lot of vegan/vegetarian stuff is based on nuts only, it's like it's 2021 you haven't developed? lol.


I actually hate nuts. I don’t eat anything with nuts, and I’ll pick them out of the Ben & Jerry’s Chunky Monkey. Like, I want banana ice cream _without_ the nuts.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I actually hate nuts. I don’t eat anything with nuts, and I’ll pick them out of the Ben & Jerry’s Chunky Monkey. Like, I want banana ice cream _without_ the nuts.


Yeah, that ice cream would be 100% better without it, like.. wth ice cream guys?

Also, salted caramel is 110% overrated and has been overdone, I just can't have it anymore.


----------



## Chris

I support another UK lockdown.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Chris said:


> I support another UK lockdown.


Even though I don't want it to happen I feel like it's the only way to get on top of the Omicron variant that's clearly running rampant across the country. We need to protect the NHS.


----------



## TheDuke55

The idea that some people shouldn't make a livable wage is nonsense. If you work 40/+ full time hours you deserve to have one. People throw around the stupid it's jobs for teenagers all the time.

Ok buddy, if that is the case why is it open 24/7 or hours when school should be in? You either have that teen job open only when school is out for the day (evening hours) or you pay them more. You can't have it both ways buddy. We all know people would go feral if they could only get their cheeseburger after 4PM.


----------



## Stikki

Chris said:


> I support another UK lockdown.


 Ultimately yes, but we don't have strong enough leadership to navigate through this, that's our problem. The rules were always too unclear and not enforced properly and the way people are acting now, (on BOTH sides of the mask/vax argument to be fair) just in local shops is gross. No need for that level of aggression, especially in public. It doesn't help that the other main political party basically deliberately riles those up who tend to fall on their side to do the opposite of what we're advised. Everyone needs to wind their neck in and leave their politcal leanings aside, but that will never happen. I don't have the answer, I'm at an absolute loss. Shame on us.


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> The idea that some people shouldn't make a livable wage is nonsense. If you work 40/+ full time hours you deserve to have one. People throw around the stupid it's jobs for teenagers all the time.
> 
> Ok buddy, if that is the case why is it open 24/7 or hours when school should be in? You either have that teen job open only when school is out for the day (evening hours) or you pay them more. You can't have it both ways buddy. We all know people would go feral if they could only get their cheeseburger after 4PM.


People always whine about raising minimum wage saying stuff like "mine doesn't so why should theirs?" and it's like, yeah, that's the problem. Yours should too.


----------



## Beanz

i don’t know how unpopular of an opinion this would be but i think that mario kart wii is way better than mario kart 8 deluxe.


----------



## Corrie

Steak and cheesecake are overrated foods. They're good and all, but I'm unsure why everyone freaks out over them.


----------



## Alienfish

I still think "Rillaboom" is one of the worst localization names in Pokémon history.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

people who think that teens/adults/(anyone who isn't a young kid) wearing clothes with animal ears/tails are weird, are some of the most insufferable people. like it's literally not even hurting you or anyone else so why tf you gotta make a big deal out of it?


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> people who think that teens/adults/(anyone who isn't a young kid) wearing clothes with animal ears/tails are weird, are some of the most insufferable people. like it's literally not even hurting you or anyone else so why tf you gotta make a big deal out of it?


I don't like that clothing at all but I agree with you, unless you hurt people by plastering ****post patches on it, wear what the **** you what.

Also yeah I dislike a lot of clothing but it's not that I go tell people up their face what to wear and not lol.


----------



## Croconaw

To be fair, that should apply to a lot of things. People want to be too involved in others’ lives. If it’s not affecting you, mind your own business. Let people live how they want.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> To be fair, that should apply to a lot of things. People want to be too involved in others’ lives. If it’s not affecting you, mind your own business. Let people live how they want.


My sister was like that where she tried to tell me how to live my life and try to more successful like her, but then the moment I disagreed with her she just cursed me out and just went passive aggressive. We haven't spoken since then. I just wish people in general would understand that everyone is different and they do things differently. We live in a world where society tries to tell us how to be like everyone else, but I learned that is not true.

I always hated this sentence that my parents used to say "We just want whats best for you" That is such a bad thing to say. You don't get to decide a person's life based on what you think is better, its your life and you have to make the decisions you learn for yourself while growing up. To clarify I am trying to say that people should not make decisions for you, its you who has to make those decisions yourself because its your life and nobody has to tell you how to live it.

I have a few family members who understands where I'm coming from, but sadly most of them including my sister don't seem to get it and it rubs me the wrong way when they try to guilt trip me into doing stuff that they think works for me but it doesn't help me at all. I know they mean well but this is not the way to do it.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> -snip-


I think making decisions for yourself is the way to go. If it’s not a good decision, you don’t need people telling you that. I’d rather do something and learn from my mistakes rather than not doing it because someone advised me not to. I think this is important at a young age because you learn to be independent and make decisions for yourself. It’s better to _learn_ right from wrong rather than being told right from wrong.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I think making decisions for yourself is the way to go. If it’s not a good decision, you don’t need people telling you that. I’d rather do something and learn from my mistakes rather than not doing it because someone advised me not to. I think this is important at a young age because you learn to be independent and make decisions for yourself. It’s better to _learn_ right from wrong rather than being told right from wrong.


I grew up with a lot of toxic people so I was around the wrong type of people which explains why I have a spoiled mindset and why all these years later it has make me so numb lately. Its rare for me to find any good people who at least understands me but the people I had to deal with throughout my life just ruined me and I am not going to let that continue further, because I've had enough of it.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> I grew up with a lot of toxic people so I was around the wrong type of people which explains why I have a spoiled mindset and why all these years later it has make me so numb lately. Its rare for me to find any good people who at least understands me but the people I had to deal with throughout my life just ruined me and I am not going to let that continue further, because I've had enough of it.


It's interesting how some people act when you stand up for yourself. You quickly learn who is really there for you and who isn't.


----------



## Alienfish

^^ 100% agree with all those things. Especially when it comes to parents, they need to learn when to step down and stop messing with their kids' lives when they're obviously past legal ages.


----------



## Stikki

Blue Christmas lights are the absolute worst, especially if they're flashing. They're  so cold looking you know? Also if they're flashing they remind me of emergency services, which isn't the nicest thing to think about (police, ambulance and fire services all use blue flashing lights in the uk). I don't know why they're so popular, they're ugly.

Tbh when Christmas lights are actually FLASHING (not twinkling, they're fine) they annoy me. Save them for a rave. My neighbours who live opposite have flashing white/yellow lights and I thought the grit lorry had pulled up outside, yikes.


----------



## Sweetley

Stikki said:


> Blue Christmas lights are the absolute worst, especially if they're flashing. They're so cold looking you know? Also if they're flashing they remind me of emergency services, which isn't the nicest thing to think about (police, ambulance and fire services all use blue flashing lights in the uk). I don't know why they're so popular, they're ugly.


One of my neighbours have blue/red flashing lights hanging at their window. Every single time when I look out of our living room's window I think at first the police or an ambulance is there until I remember that it's those stupid lights. It's already painful to look at them from the distance (because they flashing quite fast, not pleasing for the eyes at all imo), a mystery for me how people can even enjoy having such lights without getting an headache from them.


----------



## arikins

Croconaw said:


> I somewhat agree. I think pizza is okay, but I have to be in the mood for it. It’s not a food that I want on a weekly or even a monthly basis. I think there are much better foods out there. I also only like certain kinds of pizza. I prefer Pizza Hut whenever I’m in the mood. The only good pizza from 7-Eleven is the cheese. Other than that, it’s kind of nasty. I know that from working there and that was my lunch.


if i HAVE to eat pizza, i'll only eat it from little ceasers. i just hate all the grease and cheese w pizza. i dunno, ive never liked super unhealthy foods so


----------



## Croconaw

People who use personal attacks are rather immature. I think we can do without “you’re ugly” or “you’re fat” when there are disagreements. Why don’t we use words and explain your side rather than flaming the other person and using personal insults? (Also this isn’t directed at anyone in particular. This is just an ongoing trend on Facebook and other social media I see that pretty much everyone will resort to personal attacks.) Like, can we be mature adults here?


----------



## Neb

The “Cal Arts artstyle” is actually pretty great. It's simplistic, but the shows that use it generally do a good job of standing apart from each other.

edit: The original unpopular opinion I shared was phrased poorly, so I went with a different one.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> People who use personal attacks are rather immature. I think we can do without “you’re ugly” or “you’re fat” when there are disagreements. Why don’t we use words and explain your side rather than flaming the other person and using personal insults? (Also this isn’t directed at anyone in particular. This is just an ongoing trend on Facebook and other social media I see that pretty much everyone will resort to personal attacks.) Like, can we be mature adults here?


When an argument or discussion turns to personal insults, it's over.


----------



## Alienfish

Neb said:


> The “Cal Arts artstyle” is actually pretty great. It's simplistic, but the shows that use it generally do a good job of standing apart from each other.
> 
> edit: The original unpopular opinion I shared was phrased poorly, so I went with a different one.


I don't like it that much but at least it's better than all those tacky animations trying to be anime or just retro that's aimed at certain kid audiences.
-

Also I don't get the whole "I love cheesy christmas movies" thing... tbh they are just so bad and I'd rather watch some boring action as tradition honestly.


----------



## Aneesh1729

mario games didn't get good until yoshi's island.The controls were too loose until then[i used to think that about mario 64 but my opinion changed], i feel walking is too slow which is bad when time limits existed back then, and running is far too fast. Megaman 3 on the NES and megaman X on the SNES were the best platformers on the system and the games that should be remembered for innovating the platforming game genre back then.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021



Neb said:


> The “Cal Arts artstyle” is actually pretty great. It's simplistic, but the shows that use it generally do a good job of standing apart from each other.
> 
> edit: The original unpopular opinion I shared was phrased poorly, so I went with a different one.


is this art style named after cal as in UC berkeley my school like a lot of things named after Cal?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021



Aneesh1729 said:


> mario games didn't get good until yoshi's island.The controls were too loose until then[i used to think that about mario 64 but my opinion changed], i feel walking is too slow which is bad when time limits existed back then, and running is far too fast. Megaman 3 on the NES and megaman X on the SNES were the best platformers on the system and the games that should be remembered for innovating the platforming game genre back then.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021
> 
> 
> is this art style named after cal as in UC berkeley my school like a lot of things named after Cal?


another unpopular opinion, final fantasy adventure/mystic quest>link's awakening.


----------



## Croconaw

Honestly, even if it is political, _you are not required to care about every single thing in the world._ I feel like this shows that people have such a lack of boundaries. You don’t have to have an opinion on everything, and if you do, you don’t have to make your opinion on every little thing known. It’s okay to not have an opinion. It’s okay to be indifferent.


----------



## Corrie

Showering is better the night before than in the morning.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Spoiler: Adult Content



I'm so done with TV shows and films portraying graphic sex scenes and saying it's crucial to character development and the overall storyline. No it's porn with a slightly better budget behind it that as far as I'm concerned has become far too trendy for it's own good in recent years and sets unrealistic expectations and standards for (some) viewers when it comes to sex in the real world.


----------



## Envy

The music they play in retail outside of the Christmas season is just as annoying if not more annoying than the music they play during the Christmas season. At least the annoying Christmas music songs you only hear for two months, the rest you hear 10 months of the year.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Honestly, even if it is political, _you are not required to care about every single thing in the world._ I feel like this shows that people have such a lack of boundaries. You don’t have to have an opinion on everything, and if you do, you don’t have to make your opinion on every little thing known. It’s okay to not have an opinion. It’s okay to be indifferent.


This, and I hate the passive-aggressive opinions people post about this matter too. No I don't care about every single thing politically because either a) i don't know enough about it so i'm not gonna open my jaws or b) it's ruined by woke people so i couldn't care less trying to get my voice heard cause it'd get drowned. sad but true.


----------



## Corrie

Envy said:


> The music they play in retail outside of the Christmas season is just as annoying if not more annoying than the music they play during the Christmas season. At least the annoying Christmas music songs you only hear for two months, the rest you hear 10 months of the year.


Agreed! I'd rather hear Jingle Bells 80 times than the typical garbage they play. Grocery stores are the worst. They play the same 10 80s tunes that no one wants to hear.


----------



## Alienfish

Envy said:


> The music they play in retail outside of the Christmas season is just as annoying if not more annoying than the music they play during the Christmas season. At least the annoying Christmas music songs you only hear for two months, the rest you hear 10 months of the year.


Agree, I'd rather hear xmas music than the stupid techno trance **** they play everywhere.


----------



## Stikki

Alienfish said:


> This, and I hate the passive-aggressive opinions people post about this matter too. No I don't care about every single thing politically because either a) i don't know enough about it so i'm not gonna open my jaws or b) it's ruined by woke people so i couldn't care less trying to get my voice heard cause it'd get drowned. sad but true.


Yep! I definitely used to identify as left wing or liberal, but the newer breed of "liberals" that call themselves "woke" I don't understand at all, nor do I think they understand that fascism can still be a left wing trait, not just right wing. Demanding things/people be cancelled for having a different view is fascism. Kyle's Mom (South Park) was never meant to be a hero guys.

Just to clarify - I'm not right wing. I am anti war and anti fascism. Libertarian is perhaps the closest I can align myself with. Feels more liberal than most self-proclaimed liberals anyway


----------



## Neb

The art style a lot of donghua use honestly looks better than what anime is doing right now. The smaller eyes and more pronounced noses are just easier on the eyes.


----------



## AccfSally

Salad dressing is gross never liked it as a child and still don't as an adult.


----------



## VanitasFan26

That Frozen song "Let it go" is so overrated and I still remember people back in 2013 being so obsessed with that song. I couldn't even stand it everywhere I go they were always playing that song. Even my parents didn't like the song either.


----------



## Corrie

VanitasFan26 said:


> That Frozen song "Let it go" is so overrated and I still remember people back in 2013 being so obsessed with that song. I couldn't even stand it everywhere I go they were always playing that song. Even my parents didn't like the song either.


The movie to me wasn't even that good either. It was just kinda average for me. Not sure what the hype was about.


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> The movie to me wasn't even that good either. It was just kinda average for me. Not sure what the hype was about.


Yep. I wasn’t a fan of the movies. It doesn’t seem like it’s as popular as it used to be, though. The hype is down.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> Yep. I wasn’t a fan of the movies. It doesn’t seem like it’s as popular as it used to be, though. The hype is down.


For sure. Nobody talks about it anymore. I watched the movie to see what I was missing and I was just kinda like "oh, okay." Lol


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah I think I rented it a year later or something. It was alright, but super overrated yeah. I will give them a nod for not going the tried route of true loves kiss/the man breaks the spell nonsense that they always beat to death in these kind of movies.

I'm not a fan of all these sequels they make for films. Like they butchered Ralph and Penelope's characters in Wreck it Ralph 2. It was just too hard to even watch to the end. Ralph becomes clingy and obsessive out of nowhere? And somehow it's progressive when Penelope wants to abandon her arcade game to go star in another one but when Turbo does it in the first film it's frowned upon. Like what even is this?


----------



## Chris

I think _Immortals Fenyx Rising _is a better game than _The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild._


----------



## Shellzilla_515

VanitasFan26 said:


> That Frozen song "Let it go" is so overrated and I still remember people back in 2013 being so obsessed with that song. I couldn't even stand it everywhere I go they were always playing that song. Even my parents didn't like the song either.


That's pretty much the sole reason why I avoid watching the movie. The song itself was enough for me to stay away from Frozen.


----------



## Jessi

Most Modern style houses are ugly and awfully boring. I hate that we made monochromatic trendy, black and white is boring


----------



## VanitasFan26

Jessi said:


> Most Modern style houses are ugly and awfully boring. I hate that we made monochromatic trendy, black and white is boring


I also hate how every home in the USA is so expensive. How is anyone suppose to afford these type of homes? Even when you try to get a small home it still costs so much money.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

TalviSyreni said:


> Spoiler: Adult Content
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so done with TV shows and films portraying graphic sex scenes and saying it's crucial to character development and the overall storyline. No it's porn with a slightly better budget behind it that as far as I'm concerned has become far too trendy for it's own good in recent years and sets unrealistic expectations and standards for (some) viewers when it comes to sex in the real world.


speaking as an ace person I totally agree, stuff like this makes me super uncomfortable and makes me feel alienated from society (as if I don't feel alienated enough being autistic) 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2021



Jessi said:


> Most Modern style houses are ugly and awfully boring. I hate that we made monochromatic trendy, black and white is boring


right like how people make their walls/furniture grey. like that's one of the ugliest colors you could've picked for your interior design lmao


----------



## TalviSyreni

Jessi said:


> Most Modern style houses are ugly and awfully boring. I hate that we made monochromatic trendy, black and white is boring


Agreed. I’m so over seeing houses with plain white exteriors, black window frames and heavy wooden doors. It’s even worse when they say it’s Nordic or Scandinavian style, yet most houses in those countries look nothing like the modern houses everyone seems to want these days.


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> Yep! I definitely used to identify as left wing or liberal, but the newer breed of "liberals" that call themselves "woke" I don't understand at all, nor do I think they understand that fascism can still be a left wing trait, not just right wing. Demanding things/people be cancelled for having a different view is fascism. Kyle's Mom (South Park) was never meant to be a hero guys.


This 110%. I definitely used to identify as leftist (I still vote left here cause they agree mostly with my views) but yeah all those woke youngster and older people trying to be correct is just e_e

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2021



Jessi said:


> Most Modern style houses are ugly and awfully boring. I hate that we made monochromatic trendy, black and white is boring


This, especially the interiors from the 2000s with white walls minimalism on the inside, ugh.


----------



## DudafromKroksand

Here we go:

- I don't like Nutella so much.
- Coke is better then water.
- I prefer zero Coke than regular (yes, the regular is too sweet).
- I hate Big Mac (quarter pound is my favorite).
- I don't like Netflix series like Stranger Things or The Witcher.
- Cats are better than dogs.
- I think Matrix is over estimated.
- Captain America is better than Iron Man.
- I don't like RPGs (even though my boyfriend plays everyday a lot).

Merry xmas


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't think liking coke more than water is really that unpopular of an opinion. Lots of people I know find water 'boring' I honestly like it more than any other drink.


----------



## _Rainy_

I don’t like smart home technology. I don’t want to live in a house that knows when I’m sleeping and sees me when I’m awake.


----------



## Croconaw

I also don’t think liking cats more is uncommon (although I highly disagree, I prefer dogs). There is a poll posted on this exact forum and the cats option is winning.


----------



## kayleee

Fruit is not a dessert


----------



## Alienfish

Totoroki said:


> I don’t like smart home technology. I don’t want to live in a house that knows when I’m sleeping and sees me when I’m awake.


This. I don't get why people want those voice/button/touch things so much. Also gg if it gets hacked lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

trans guys/boys can be femboys, it is not a phrase strictly limited to cis guys. this has been a PSA.


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> This. I don't get why people want those voice/button/touch things so much. Also gg if it gets hacked lol


I know someone with a smart fridge. Like... Why? It holds your food and keeps it cold. Why do you need a whole control panel? Lol


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I know someone with a smart fridge. Like... Why? It holds your food and keeps it cold. Why do you need a whole control panel? Lol


Wow...those exist and like... yeah that doesn't need one for sure.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Corrie said:


> I know someone with a smart fridge. Like... Why? It holds your food and keeps it cold. Why do you need a whole control panel? Lol


I’ve never understood why some smart fridges have a Wi-Fi connection built in that also enables you to log onto the internet. Why can’t a fridge just be a fridge and nothing else?


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get why people are so obsessed with Stevie Nicks. Sure she's a fine singer and stuff but I don't really care for her late/post-70s style and stuff.


----------



## tomatospooks666

Chris said:


> Also, given the nature of this argument, I would like to stress to everyone involved that being LGBT+ does not necessarily mean that other members of our beautiful community will always see eye-to-eye with you on every LGBT-related issue. The majority of the people who were involved in this argument, on both sides, are LGBT+. Having one shared trait doesn't mean we will share the same point of view and those differences don't _inherently_ make someone homophobic or transphobic. It is a recurring trend here on TBT that almost all LGBT-related debates take place between members of the LGBT+ community itself, often with accusations being thrown around that they are against their own people, and that's kind of sad. A little more understanding would go a long way.



you know, i wasn't going to even comment on this little tidbit, but screw it.

i didn't see exactly what went down, but when i see phrases like "[opinion] differences don't inherently make someone homphobic/transphobic" i kind of have to cringe a little. there's a huge difference between having a different opinion about, say, ice cream preferences and trying to invalidate or discriminate against people for being different. being LGBT+ isn't an excuse either, like i'm seriously sick of issues like cisgender lgb people being transphobic, trans people being homophobic, binary/gnc trans people trying to gatekeep, ect ect, being sweeped away with "but we're lgbt+ we can't be homophobic!" this line of thinking except those who suffer from in-community bigotry to just take it with a smile, but no. and if somebody was trying to pass off toxic views as harmless opinions, than they deserve to be called out for it. go ahead and delete my post if you want, but if TBT is the sort of site that tolerates intolerance and allows homphobia and transphobia to thrive unchallenged, then i'd rather not hang around anyway.


----------



## Mick

tomatospooks666 said:


> you know, i wasn't going to even comment on this little tidbit, but screw it.
> 
> i didn't see exactly what went down, but when i see phrases like "[opinion] differences don't inherently make someone homphobic/transphobic" i kind of have to cringe a little. there's a huge difference between having a different opinion about, say, ice cream preferences and trying to invalidate or discriminate against people for being different. being LGBT+ isn't an excuse either, like i'm seriously sick of issues like cisgender lgb people being transphobic, trans people being homophobic, binary/gnc trans people trying to gatekeep, ect ect, being sweeped away with "but we're lgbt+ we can't be homophobic!" this line of thinking except those who suffer from in-community bigotry to just take it with a smile, but no. and if somebody was trying to pass off toxic views as harmless opinions, than they deserve to be called out for it. go ahead and delete my post if you want, but if TBT is the sort of site that tolerates intolerance and allows homphobia and transphobia to thrive unchallenged, then i'd rather not hang around anyway.



While you bring up some very real issues, you admit that you didn't even see exactly what went down, and in trying to guess at it you completely missed the mark. It was never something between different sub-groups of the LGBT+ community, but rather about the community as a whole, which prompted the line you just took out of context.

Nobody was sharing toxic views to purposely be hateful. Someone shared an opinion that people disagreed with on a personal level and it quickly devolved into name-calling and arguing. _That_ is the part that became the most problematic. If you want to explain to someone that their opinions are hurtful, insulting them will never be a good way to educate them on the subject nor to get them to reconsider their views.

Again, this discussion was deleted because it turned into an argument, and this is the second time today you've attempted in some form to revive it. We are not having that. It is entirely off-topic and only contributes to further negativity. Further comments on it will be deleted.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Totoroki said:


> I don’t like smart home technology. I don’t want to live in a house that knows when I’m sleeping and sees me when I’m awake.


YES, THIS OVER HERE. I can't stress enough how many times I tried to use technology that is supposed to make things easier when it does the polar opposite. Replacing the work that takes literal seconds to complete is quite frankly, ridiculous. And this doesn't take into account whether or not the technology you have is compatible with one another. I personally think this is not just being lazy, but also giving up some of your privacy which a lot of people have a problem with.

The example I'm giving is not really about smart home technology, but technology stuff in general. My mother got this inkjet printer a couple of years ago. When we tried to set it up, it apparently won't do the basic stuff of printing unless you downloaded an app for the printer. Because of this, it meant that we would have to import files to my phone if we wanted to print something out. If there was an option to print directly from your device using a USB cable, I would've been fine with that. But no, you restrict it to only one option that virtually forces everyone to waste time on something that could've been done minutes ago. Unfortunately, we never ended up using the printer and has been gathering dust since. 

To the companies that implement technology like this, why do you have to make your products unnecessarily complicated? Why can't you just stick with things that simply worked like before? If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Ichiban

i can't keep lying anymore

water is the best tasting drink


----------



## g u a v a

Ori said:


> i can't keep lying anymore
> 
> water is the best tasting drink


i strongly disagree with this


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Ori said:


> i can't keep lying anymore
> 
> water is the best tasting drink


Thank you for saying that. Water is best boi. Hydro homie for life!


----------



## Alienfish

Shellzilla_515 said:


> YES, THIS OVER HERE. I can't stress enough how many times I tried to use technology that is supposed to make things easier when it does the polar opposite. Replacing the work that takes literal seconds to complete is quite frankly, ridiculous. And this doesn't take into account whether or not the technology you have is compatible with one another. I personally think this is not just being lazy, but also giving up some of your privacy which a lot of people have a problem with.
> 
> The example I'm giving is not really about smart home technology, but technology stuff in general. My mother got this inkjet printer a couple of years ago. When we tried to set it up, it apparently won't do the basic stuff of printing unless you downloaded an app for the printer. Because of this, it meant that we would have to import files to my phone if we wanted to print something out. If there was an option to print directly from your device using a USB cable, I would've been fine with that. But no, you restrict it to only one option that virtually forces everyone to waste time on something that could've been done minutes ago. Unfortunately, we never ended up using the printer and has been gathering dust since.
> 
> To the companies that implement technology like this, why do you have to make your products unnecessarily complicated? Why can't you just stick with things that simply worked like before? If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


Same, I have/had printers that basically requires you to register for an app if you want to print PDF's or just anything else that's not a common Word document. Like, as you said I don't want to register for more sites than necessary for privacy. And, yeah I have/had to use the ones I had too for it cause I do print a lot of PDFs and t convert that into Word costs money like, wtf.

And yeah talking about apps and softwares, I don't like the subscription model for stuff, why should I pay for stuff when there are fine free versions or I can just print it out at work? The only sub I approve of is AQW because they actually your membership after x amount of months rather than pull money every time.


----------



## Alienfish

Ori said:


> i can't keep lying anymore
> 
> water is the best tasting drink


Unless I really want some pop or booze, I definitely agree!


----------



## Corrie

Shellzilla_515 said:


> YES, THIS OVER HERE. I can't stress enough how many times I tried to use technology that is supposed to make things easier when it does the polar opposite. Replacing the work that takes literal seconds to complete is quite frankly, ridiculous. And this doesn't take into account whether or not the technology you have is compatible with one another. I personally think this is not just being lazy, but also giving up some of your privacy which a lot of people have a problem with.
> 
> The example I'm giving is not really about smart home technology, but technology stuff in general. My mother got this inkjet printer a couple of years ago. When we tried to set it up, it apparently won't do the basic stuff of printing unless you downloaded an app for the printer. Because of this, it meant that we would have to import files to my phone if we wanted to print something out. If there was an option to print directly from your device using a USB cable, I would've been fine with that. But no, you restrict it to only one option that virtually forces everyone to waste time on something that could've been done minutes ago. Unfortunately, we never ended up using the printer and has been gathering dust since.
> 
> To the companies that implement technology like this, why do you have to make your products unnecessarily complicated? Why can't you just stick with things that simply worked like before? If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


Agreed! If I have to download an app to use something simple, I'm gonna be annoyed. Every company these days seems to want to have everyone connect to their stuff and have an account and all that. 

For example, having to download the Tim Hortons app to participate in Roll Up The Rim, when the other way they had it originally worked just fine. Now I have to have a stupid app on my phone when before they would just tell me on the cup whether or not I won.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^this. i try to keep my app using to a minimum(same with registering for random **** unless needed) and i really hope like, countries or laws can stop this dumb smart society going on. like..not that i own a car but why would need like 5 different apps here just to park your damn car. capitalist oink oink.


----------



## Shawna

xSuperMario64x said:


> trans guys/boys can be femboys, it is not a phrase strictly limited to cis guys. this has been a PSA.


Agreed.  I have a friend who is a transguy femboy.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 26, 2021



Croconaw said:


> To be fair, that should apply to a lot of things. People want to be too involved in others’ lives. If it’s not affecting you, mind your own business. Let people live how they want.


FACTS!  More people need to understand this!


----------



## TheDuke55

New Year resolutions are a joke. Don't want until the next year to start something for your betterment. Do it now or it will never happen.


Alienfish said:


> This. I don't get why people want those voice/button/touch things so much. Also gg if it gets hacked lol


Most I have is one of those spotlight cameras and doorbells because my old business brought a lot of traffic flow down my long driveway. Never wanted to go out to see who it was, when they'd be pulling in after dark, so I'd just check on it. Also to cover myself in case someone steals or does something they shouldn't be doing. Thankfully only had to deal with that twice that I remember. But it was good to have the recordings to catch them in the act.


----------



## Alienfish

TheDuke55 said:


> Most I have is one of those spotlight cameras and doorbells because my old business brought a lot of traffic flow down my long driveway. Never wanted to go out to see who it was, when they'd be pulling in after dark, so I'd just check on it. Also to cover myself in case someone steals or does something they shouldn't be doing. Thankfully only had to deal with that twice that I remember. But it was good to have the recordings to catch them in the act.


Yeah, fair enough. I mostly aimed my original post at people who have apps for everything in their smart homes. I mean their choices but I'd rather live in a woods cabin lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’ll never understand people who get together and seemingly have nothing in common outside of mutual attraction. Relationships should be more than just fancying/falling in love with one another. I also don’t buy into the whole opposites attract nonsense either. You either love someone wholeheartedly (hobbies & passions included) or your just in love with the fact you’re in a relationship instead.


----------



## Croconaw

TalviSyreni said:


> I’ll never understand people who get together and seemingly have nothing in common outside of mutual attraction. Relationships should be more than just fancying/falling in love with one another. I also don’t buy into the whole opposites attract nonsense either. You either love someone wholeheartedly (hobbies & passions included) or your just in love with the fact you’re in a relationship instead.


I somewhat agree. You don’t necessarily have to have a lot of things in common, though. Just a few things is fine, but I couldn’t see myself with someone I didn’t have anything in common with. Regardless of these things though, I think a lot of us are in love with the idea of love, and for what? I think loving yourself is important. No need to get that love from someone else.


----------



## VanitasFan26

The Schools who think they have to teach everyone the same subject in every class is repetitive. Why isn't there any subjects talking about Real Life issues, How to defend yourself, and of course the most important learning how to understand how to pay bills?


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Most people who complain about customer service are just entitled.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Croconaw said:


> I somewhat agree. You don’t necessarily have to have a lot of things in common, though. Just a few things is fine, but I couldn’t see myself with someone I didn’t have anything in common with. Regardless of these things though, I think a lot of us are in love with the idea of love, and for what? I think loving yourself is important. No need to get that love from someone else.


I totally agree. I just think it's sad that there are some people out there (and sadly I know two) who are in love with the idea of love and will settle for anyone who tells them all the things they want to hear in order to feel better about themselves. This in turn led to me noticing how little they have in common with their partners and share very few interests which I can't see ending well in the long run.

This is why I'm glad to be single these days.


----------



## Stikki

TalviSyreni said:


> I totally agree. I just think it's sad that there are some people out there (and sadly I know two) who are in love with the idea of love and will settle for anyone who tells them all the things they want to hear in order to feel better about themselves. This in turn led to me noticing how little they have in common with one another and share very few interests which I can't see ending well in the long run.
> 
> This is why I'm glad to be single these days.


I've definitely been that person in the past and it sucks. I think it was mostly about a desperation to be loved after abusive parents, but that is sooo unhealthy and I ended up trapped in abusive relationships a few times due to this. Nowadays I know myself a lot better and I know I don't NEED to be in a relationship because I learned to like my own company, which in turn means I have more to bring to a relationship as I know my own worth now.

It's also made me aware that emotional connection is what I value above all else. I don't care how someone looks at all, it's all about having a solid emotional bond and anything less isn't good enough for me. I wouldn't make my existence about attracting a mate now and I feel sad seeing others so clearly doing it, even if they don't see it that way. People are worth sooo much more than their relationship alone and can only flourish when they recognise that.


----------



## ecstasy

i dont rlly like when ppl make human versions of characters that aren't human...... i didnt get into the fnaf fandom just to see a bunch of humans (even though i do really like the afton family but i digress, you know what i mean) i just want to see the animatronics
this is also a problem in cookie run, people are always debating about the human versions of some of the cookies and its just like ??????? draw them as cookies and you wouldn't have that problem
I went to look for cookie run fanart for my friend and it was sooo difficult to find actual Cookie fanart

its just annoying tbh draw what u want but its just a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Smilephantomhive

TalviSyreni said:


> I’ll never understand people who get together and seemingly have nothing in common outside of mutual attraction. Relationships should be more than just fancying/falling in love with one another. I also don’t buy into the whole opposites attract nonsense either. You either love someone wholeheartedly (hobbies & passions included) or your just in love with the fact you’re in a relationship instead.


I agree this is so weird, like how can you trust someone you have never met or don't like with such an intimate and vulnerable act. 

Yeah I read a book called the defining decade and it talked about how the most successful couples tended to have somewhat similar big 5 personalities. The idea of opposites attract is pretty romantic and I admit I somewhat like the idea, but I don't think it is very practical. Maybe opposites in some ways, but not in every way.


----------



## Alienfish

100% agree with all the stuff, sure "opposites" may be fun and exciting at first when you see different views and such but I don't think that works well in a long-term relationship. Like what do you do outside work and kids, having endless debates and only doing things with your respective friends and never together?


----------



## Sprinklebun

Totoroki said:


> I don’t like smart home technology. I don’t want to live in a house that knows when I’m sleeping and sees me when I’m awake.


Completely agree. I now have an Alexa circle thing in my house (husband purchased) and it creeps me out. I also just read something in the news about it telling a kid to touch a penny to an electrical outlet? What the heck?!?


----------



## Alienfish

Sprinklebun said:


> Completely agree. I now have an Alexa circle thing in my house (husband purchased) and it creeps me out. I also just read something in the news about it telling a kid to touch a penny to an electrical outlet? What the heck?!?


yeah that was on the news here too... the fact they sell stuff like that should be enough to sue them.


----------



## Sprinklebun

I don’t know if it’s been posted here already or not but- Tik Tok. I‘ve looked at it maybe three or four times in two years. Everyone told me to avoid it or I’d become hooked. Everyone I know IS hooked. I don’t get it! I thought maybe it was an age thing but most people my age seem to love it. It’s just not very interesting to me 

Also- shoes! If they fit well and are comfortable, I’m good to go. I don’t need them to match my outfit or have a brand name. I don’t need 10 pairs. I kind of wish I loved shoe shopping as much as others seem to


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay I really need to say this because this is something that needs to be said. Saying "I'm busy" when you're trying to talk with someone is a poor excuse and it makes socializing a lot more difficult. While I understand there are things that are going on in real life I would appreciate it people would be more clear of what they are "busy" with. This happened to me last year with my old friend who refused to talk to me and then the next day they say "I'm sorry I was too busy" like okay? It should not be this hard to reply to a message when I've been waiting for so long.

This is a perfect example of "ghosting" and anyone who thinks this is a way to end friendships or relationships clearly doesn't know what harm it can do to another person. Is it too much to ask just to reply to a message that somehow takes days or months? What are you truly busy with? I'm sorry for the rant, but this is just a common occurrence that seems to happen too much. Ghosting is never okay and saying "I'm busy" is a poor excuse of explaining what is really going on.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> -snip-


I understand about the ghosting part. My best friend of several years ghosted me for over a year. We met on a different Animal Crossing forum, and took our friendship on Snapchat. She completely ghosted for a whole year without any explanation. Then, she tells me she lost access to her original account. I thought that excuse was very vague. Like, why couldn’t she just add me on a new account? I still feel like there’s more to the story, but I’m not pushing it. Still, we are talking again, but it’s not the same. 

Ghosting hurts more, the longer you’ve known the person.I don’t think you have to talk a lot to be friends with someone, but ghosting and saying you’re busy too many times is unacceptable. There are times when I’m busy, but I reply when I can. I don’t outright say “oh, I’m busy.”


----------



## Croconaw

Here’s an unpopular sports opinion: College football is wayyyy better than the NFL in every way. I know college football is only really big in the south, but I just prefer it. As someone who spent a lot of time in Tennessee and Alabama, their passion for college football is unmatched.


----------



## Tao

VanitasFan26 said:


> Okay I really need to say this because this is something that needs to be said. Saying "I'm busy" when you're trying to talk with someone is a poor excuse and it makes socializing a lot more difficult. While I understand there are things that are going on in real life I would appreciate it people would be more clear of what they are "busy" with. This happened to me last year with my old friend who refused to talk to me and then the next day they say "I'm sorry I was too busy" like okay? It should not be this hard to reply to a message when I've been waiting for so long.



Maybe "I'm busy" means "I don't want conversation" or "I just want to be on my own" but saying that would come across as ignorant, dismissive or that there's something wrong which itself will turn into an hour of "look, nothing is wrong, I just want to be on my own, leave me the **** alone". Perhaps they just feel drained, overwhelmed or they simply just want to sit in their underwear eating cake and playing games. Maybe it's something really personal they don't want to open the door to further questioning with. Perhaps they're just having an absolutely awful day and want to sit and have a bit of a cry on their own. Whatever somebody is "busy" with is absolutely none of your business and absolutely nobody should have to tell you more than "I'm busy" if they don't want to. You're not entitled to a detailed answer in the same way you're not entitled to a conversation on demand.

I hate this modern entitled mindset social media and instant messaging has brought. Everybody has a device in their pocket now so everybody is expected to reply instantly, instant gratification on demand. The main thing I hate though, that these apps now tell you that a message has been seen. Everybody hates being left on seen but do you know what I hate far more? Sitting around doing absolutely nothing enjoying how comfortable my ass is on the couch because I'm totally drained from work and then I pick up my phone and curiously read a message from somebody. Now what do I do? Do I just leave them on seen? I'll tell them I'm busy. They're asking why, what do I say? I can't tell them I'm busy doing pretty much nothing because that sounds like I'm just being ignorant and dismissive with them, which I am, which I would be with literally anybody at that moment in time and I should be allowed to be because nobody is entitled to my time if I don't want to give it, especially if I'm in my own house, my 'safe space' where I shouldn't feel forced to do anything I don't want to do. Now they're asking me to do things and I have to tell them I would literally rather sit and do nothing right now than hang out with them which sounds awful but it's true. Now I feel like an ******* because I just don't feel up to dealing with social interactions right now but I've either been forced into it or forced to be ignorant all because it tells people I've seen a message so they're expecting an instant reply. Even if it doesn't say seen, "I sent it at 5PM! Why haven't you replied? I demand answers! Give me attention!"

If I tell somebody "I'm busy", it means I'm busy. If I don't tell them what I'm busy with, it's absolutely 100% none of their business BUT they can and should take it as "I've seen your message and I'm replying to you so you know I'm not ignoring you, I'll message back properly when I get around to it and have finished doing whatever it is I'm busy with". It's not a poor excuse, it's an answer to something the person either doesn't have time or didn't want to be doing in the first place.


Now ghosting, that's different, hence why I opted not to quote that part of your post.


----------



## TheDuke55

No one is saying anything about you Tao. They're saying using the 'I'm busy' excuse all the time is usually code for they don't have any time for you. And being someone who often juggled school, many jobs at the same time, and hobbies, I still made time for those that mattered to me.  Not all the time, I'll give you that, but moment here or there over the course of a month/year is not that difficult.

If someone can't do that or if they ghost you for well over a year, you didn't really matter to them. I've mentioned a friend I used to have here quite a bit, but I had the same situation with them. Finally just cut them out.

Taking some time to recharge from friends, family, or whoever is different than giving a lame 'busy' excuse all the time. I personally don't know Vantias' friend, but if they do it a lot, like my one friend did all the time, then it can get old. Especially when we would plan things and they'd bail at the last second. Almost just as much. Busy being a flake lol.

You really went hard on them and kind of out of nowhere.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> I hate this modern entitled mindset social media and instant messaging has brought. Everybody has a device in their pocket now so everybody is expected to reply instantly, instant gratification on demand.


I 100% agree with this post, and then people get mad cause "okay it's 4 pm you should be free and able to reply". Like most of the time I just want to chill and relax after work, not sit in stupid calls from family members who just call me cause they can, sigh. I really dislike especially smartphones but what can you do, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Also perhaps more of a pet peeves, but I really get annoyed when people use like dreamy/dreamiest whenever they post something on social media, especially fashion like; "dreamy boots", "dreamiest dress" .. Like what do you want to say with it? lol.


----------



## Chris

Alienfish said:


> Also perhaps more of a pet peeves, but I really get annoyed when people use like dreamy/dreamiest whenever they post something on social media, especially fashion like; "dreamy boots", "dreamiest dress" .. Like what do you want to say with it? lol.


I agree with this one. Although I specifically dislike it when people use it to refer to AC villagers they want.


----------



## Stikki

Tao said:


> Maybe "I'm busy" means "I don't want conversation" or "I just want to be on my own" but saying that would come across as ignorant, dismissive or that there's something wrong which itself will turn into an hour of "look, nothing is wrong, I just want to be on my own, leave me the F' alone". Perhaps they just feel drained, overwhelmed or they simply just want to sit in their underwear eating cake and playing games. Maybe it's something really personal they don't want to open the door to further questioning with. Perhaps they're just having an absolutely awful day and want to sit and have a bit of a cry on their own. Whatever somebody is "busy" with is absolutely none of your business and absolutely nobody should have to tell you more than "I'm busy" if they don't want to. You're not entitled to a detailed answer in the same way you're not entitled to a conversation on demand.
> 
> I hate this modern entitled mindset social media and instant messaging has brought. Everybody has a device in their pocket now so everybody is expected to reply instantly, instant gratification on demand. The main thing I hate though, that these apps now tell you that a message has been seen. Everybody hates being left on seen but do you know what I hate far more? Sitting around doing absolutely nothing enjoying how comfortable my ass is on the couch because I'm totally drained from work and then I pick up my phone and curiously read a message from somebody. Now what do I do? Do I just leave them on seen? I'll tell them I'm busy. They're asking why, what do I say? I can't tell them I'm busy doing pretty much nothing because that sounds like I'm just being ignorant and dismissive with them, which I am, which I would be with literally anybody at that moment in time and I should be allowed to be because nobody is entitled to my time if I don't want to give it, especially if I'm in my own house, my 'safe space' where I shouldn't feel forced to do anything I don't want to do. Now they're asking me to do things and I have to tell them I would literally rather sit and do nothing right now than hang out with them which sounds awful but it's true. Now I feel like an ******* because I just don't feel up to dealing with social interactions right now but I've either been forced into it or forced to be ignorant all because it tells people I've seen a message so they're expecting an instant reply. Even if it doesn't say seen, "I sent it at 5PM! Why haven't you replied? I demand answers! Give me attention!"
> 
> If I tell somebody "I'm busy", it means I'm busy. If I don't tell them what I'm busy with, it's absolutely 100% none of their business BUT they can and should take it as "I've seen your message and I'm replying to you so you know I'm not ignoring you, I'll message back properly when I get around to it and have finished doing whatever it is I'm busy with". It's not a poor excuse, it's an answer to something the person either doesn't have time or didn't want to be doing in the first place.
> 
> 
> Now ghosting, that's different, hence why I opted not to quote that part of your post.


Yeah I can relate to all of this these days haha. I used to be the opposite, but that was when I was so full of self hatred that dealing with myself alone was a horrible experience. So I would constantly distract by talking to others. Then I learned to like my own company. Now people just tend to exhaust me haha. I deliberately avoid opening messages, especially the ones that tell others I have seen them, because I don't want to have to deal with the inevitable entitled attitude about why I haven't replied, but also because I don't really want to get locked into a conversation and feel stuck there as I watch time disappear and feel I HAVE to stick with it cos I owe them, which isn't healthy.

I'll reply to people I enjoy talking to or those who are clearly having a very bad time, whether that's because of things happening or because their mental health is very bad, but then again these days a lot of people will insist their mental health is bad, when it's really as simple as feeling disillusioned with adulthood when you realise it sucks (and always has done) and disappointed that life didn't meet your expectations, which we all have to go through and come to terms with on our own. My own mental health is all over the place anyway, so I do what I need to do to take care of that, not put it all on other people to sort out for me. But then there's the fact that you never really know what someone else is dealing with, so putting all your s*** on someone else who is unresponsive and then getting annoyed with them for being that way isn't fair, because for all we know they're dealing with far far worse and are just trying to find their way through it and avoid loading themselves up with other people's problems on top of that.

Of course it's different if you're in a relationship with someone and they deliberately ignore you. That's cruel. But that's because relationships of that nature need communication and understanding to survive. People outside of that owe us nothing and you can only really be responsible for your own happiness, not expect others to fix it and comply with your personal wishes. That's selfish.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> I agree with this one. Although I specifically dislike it when people use it to refer to AC villagers they want.


I absolutely used that myself but I do agree.

I think people here use for other reasons than something they really want, them using it instead of eg. fantastic, beautiful, awesome etc. and it's like they(as in those people) don't define "dreamy/dreamiest" good whatsoever when they could just have used a common word.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> I absolutely used that myself but I do agree.
> 
> I think people here use for other reasons than something they really want, them using it instead of eg. fantastic, beautiful, awesome etc. and it's like they(as in those people) don't define "dreamy/dreamiest" good whatsoever when they could just have used a common word.


Like you said, I think people use this term for things they want. I’m definitely guilty of this, although I find it cringe. I wouldn’t know what other word to use, though.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

1. Cars 2 was best Cars movie.
2. Soft drinks are nasty and sting my mouth.
3. Grapes are overrated and Strawberries need more love because best fruit ofc


----------



## VanitasFan26

YouTube has become so unwatchable these days. Its becoming the new TV


----------



## TheDuke55

VanitasFan26 said:


> YouTube has become so unwatchable these days. Its becoming the new TV


I still use it, but blocking comments due to 'kids' is really annoying. And now they hide dislikes. Is big company so fragile they can't take criticism anymore? It happened almost right after Nintendo's NSO+ membership got 100,000 dislikes to it's something like 10,000 likes.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

VanitasFan26 said:


> YouTube has become so unwatchable these days. Its becoming the new TV


OMG SO TRUE, everything is so like staged and product type! Advertisements and so much settings and stuff! I miss YOUTUBE videos like VIDEOS not movies and tv series! Some are good but some are not, I guess everything changes overtime, even youtube. Its like corporations also take advantage of it now!! I miss the community and not just advertisements and companies we want REAL PEOPLE.


----------



## VanitasFan26

TheDuke55 said:


> I still use it, but blocking comments due to 'kids' is really annoying. And now they hide dislikes. Is big company so fragile they can't take criticism anymore? It happened almost right after Nintendo's NSO+ membership got 100,000 dislikes to it's something like 10,000 likes.


There is an Extension you can download on your browser to enable back the YouTube Dislikes. I have Chrome so I downloaded it and I can see what dislikes the video has. I will agree it was a dumb decision on YouTube's part to disable dislikes and there is no doubt that its already causing confusion of which videos are good or bad. Even the person who made their first video on YouTube back in 2005 thought this was a bad decision.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> There is an Extension you can download on your browser to enable back the YouTube Dislikes. I have Chrome so I downloaded it and I can see what dislikes the video has. I will agree it was a dumb decision on YouTube's part to disable dislikes and there is no doubt that its already causing confusion of which videos are good or bad. Even the person who made their first video on YouTube back in 2005 thought this was a bad decision.


To be fair, I understand why they did it. I know some people may not like the decision. I used to disable the like and dislike feature on my videos back in the old YouTube days. I no longer create content, but I used to get upset by the amount of dislikes and how rude people would get in the comments section. I would often disable comments for the same reason, but I would do this myself as opposed to YouTube doing it for me.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> To be fair, I understand why they did it. I know some people may not like the decision. I used to disable the like and dislike feature on my videos back in the old YouTube days. I no longer create content, but I used to get upset by the amount of dislikes and how rude people would get in the comments section. I would often disable comments for the same reason, but I would do this myself as opposed to YouTube doing it for me.


With all due respect I know sometimes looking at dislikes may seem overwhelming, but it is important to point what videos are good or bad. This is going to make the clickbait videos worse and not to mention there are creators promoting scams. Without the dislikes then people will be easily fooled and they would not know that the video was actually bad, but because the dislikes were disabled and you shown only likes it causes a lot of problems to appear. 

I guess there is an argument to be made that dislikes were used as like "Cancel Culture" material mainly because when creators attack each other they would tell their fans to go and mass dislike their video still creating a lot hateful comments. So I can sorta understand the reasoning why they would disable dislikes, but still this creates a whole load of new problems


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> With all due respect I know sometimes looking at dislikes may seem overwhelming, but it is important to point what videos are good or bad. This is going to make the clickbait videos worse and not to mention there are creators promoting scams. Without the dislikes then people will be easily fooled and they would not know that the video was actually bad, but because the dislikes were disabled and you shown only likes it causes a lot of problems to appear.
> 
> I guess there is an argument to be made that dislikes were used as like "Cancel Culture" material mainly because when creators attack each other they would tell their fans to go and mass dislike their video still creating a lot hateful comments. So I can sorta understand the reasoning why they would disable dislikes, but still this creates a whole load of new problems


I understand. A minor problem turned into a big problem. I think giving the creator the option to block comments is a good decision, though. Some people are on YouTube (and the internet, in general) for no good reason other than to troll. Some of us are more sensitive than others so being able to have the option to block comments does help.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I understand. A minor problem turned into a big problem. I think giving the creator the option to block comments is a good decision, though. Some people are on YouTube (and the internet, in general) for no good reason other than to troll. Some of us are more sensitive than others so being able to have the option to block comments does help.


Yeah and YouTube had to disable comments on kids content mainly to cooperate with the COPPA law back in 2020.


----------



## Alienfish

Curious what y'all have for TV channels lol, there are definitely some good left here lol.

Tbh I more or less only use youtube for music(sometimes like old anime/movies etc i guess) and basically skip all influencer **** floating around.

yeah idk, I mean "dreamy" when it comes to clothes and stuff defo sounds cringe, just say it's like, a loveable, fantastic, great, amazing coat instead? rofl


----------



## tessa grace

Croconaw said:


> Here’s an unpopular sports opinion: College football is wayyyy better than the NFL in every way. I know college football is only really big in the south, but I just prefer it. As someone who spent a lot of time in Tennessee and Alabama, their passion for college football is unmatched.


I definitely agree. As someone in the rocky mountain region I can assure you college football is big in my state. I love it because its cheaper, more exciting, and a lot less mean. Like every college just has a ton of spirit, literally its all a party and I'm here for it.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2022

Oh and one more thing: you shouldn't have to choose cats or dogs. i like both.


----------



## Alienfish

tessa. said:


> Oh and one more thing: you shouldn't have to choose cats or dogs. i like both.


This. I generally prefer dogs but it's such a dumb question to be honest... like why can't you like both indeed?


----------



## Beanz

i don’t like using dry shampoo. i hate the texture and i’d much rather let my hair get oily and wash it every day like i have been doing.


----------



## amemome

Beanz said:


> i don’t like using dry shampoo. i hate the texture and i’d much rather let my hair get oily and wash it every day like i have been doing.


I agree with this. Dry shampoo on my oily mess just makes me look like I have a severe case of dandruff, and still makes all my hair clump. Also it smells way too strongly (for me) so it also makes me nauseous.

I've got hair that ranges on "ok to go a day without a wash" to "wash me right now stinky human" so I try to wash it every day. I know people say it's bad but I would much rather not smell scalp after every turn of my head.


----------



## Croconaw

I use dry shampoo sometimes. It’s easier to use while traveling. I also don’t like how it feels. It’s just more convenient for me. I wash my hair every one or two days. I also wear hats a lot, so my hair isn’t too visible all the time anyway.


----------



## g u a v a

tiktok should've stayed musical.ly


----------



## Croconaw

guav@ said:


> tiktok should've stayed musical.ly


I wish TikTok didn’t exist, honestly.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Croconaw said:


> I wish TikTok didn’t exist, honestly.


I agree for someone reason.


----------



## Alienfish

guav@ said:


> tiktok should've stayed musical.ly


Agree, TikTok has a cringe name and has become a monster. 

Also agree with Croconaw too, I never got the deal with it.


----------



## Corrie

Tiktok's problem is that it leaks everywhere so it's hard to ignore it. 
Also I hate YouTube shorts. I'm on Youtube and not Tiktok for a reason.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Tiktok's problem is that it leaks everywhere so it's hard to ignore it.
> Also I hate YouTube shorts. I'm on Youtube and not Tiktok for a reason.


Yeah and that more serious companies use it for cringe clips like.. okay just go away.


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> Yeah and that more serious companies use it for cringe clips like.. okay just go away.


As soon as a company uses a meme or some online only reference, it's over.


----------



## ryuk

orange is a wonderful color, one of the best


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t know how unpopular this is, but I really like monochrome color schemes. 



ryuk said:


> orange is a wonderful color, one of the best


I like orange, especially the fruit. It’s a nice color!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Robocalls should've never been a thing in the first place. The idea you have to wait on a call over a robot talking to you is just absurd. Whatever happened to the days of you answering the phone and an actual person is talking to you? Everytime my phone rings its just another robocall. I tried so hard to block the numbers but they just won't stop calling.


----------



## Croconaw

VanitasFan26 said:


> Robocalls should've never been a thing in the first place. The idea you have to wait on a call over a robot talking to you is just absurd. Whatever happened to the days of you answering the phone and an actual person is talking to you? Everytime my phone rings its just another robocall. I tried so hard to block the numbers but they just won't keep calling.


I agree. This is why I always press zero when hearing a robot. Pressing the zero, on most occasions, connects you to a human.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> I agree. This is why I always press zero when hearing a robot. Pressing the zero, on most occasions, connects you to a human.


Most of the times when I do that, the call disconnects. I almost wonder if this is what scammers do.


----------



## Croconaw

Here’s an unpopular opinion that can also be classified as a rant. I absolutely hate those apps where you can scan receipts and earn rewards. _They don’t help you._ It’s a scam to get you to spend more money. You already have people buying things they don’t need and apps like this don’t help. Take one of the deals at McDonald’s — you can get two quarter pounders for $6. You aren’t hungry for two but you get them because it sounds like a good deal. You’d be better off spending the $4, or whatever it is, for one. You’re just going to throw the other one away or not eat it. It doesn’t make sense to get two if you’re not going to eat two, regardless of how good the deal is.

Those apps are screwed up. First of all, I used to work at a convenience store inside an Airport. All of the coworkers (note: we had about ten workers because it was a very small store) would reprint customer receipts and scan them to get free rewards off someone else’s receipt. I knew it was wrong, but I kept my mouth shut because it’s really none of my business. I just think apps like this brainwash people. I never use these apps. One of the coworkers tried to get me in on the scheme. I want no parts of it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Croconaw said:


> Here’s an unpopular opinion that can also be classified as a rant. I absolutely hate those apps where you can scan receipts and earn rewards. _They don’t help you._ It’s a scam to get you to spend more money. You already have people buying things they don’t need and apps like this don’t help. Take one of the deals at McDonald’s — you can get two quarter pounders for $6. You aren’t hungry for two but you get them because it sounds like a good deal. You’d be better if spending the $4, or whatever it is, for one. You’re just going to throw the other one away or not eat it. It doesn’t make sense to get two if you’re not going to eat two, regardless of how good the deal is.
> 
> Those apps are screwed up. First of all, I used to work at a convenience store inside an Airport. All of the coworkers (note: we had about ten workers because it was a very small store) would reprint customer receipts and scan them to get free rewards off someone else’s receipt. I knew it was wrong, but I kept my mouth shut because it’s really none of my business. I just think apps like this brainwash people.


Since the Pandemic these type of scams have gotten so much worse.


----------



## Tobiume

Flat soda is better than fizzy soda...I don't like the carbonation because I just taste less of the drink? Also because it tends to give me hiccups.


----------



## TheDuke55

I like leftovers. I don't have to use up more time making something. I can just pull whatever is still in the fridge and heat it up in a few minutes.


----------



## Neb

CRT TVs have better colors than modern TVs. The picture is just more vibrant.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Here’s an unpopular opinion that can also be classified as a rant. I absolutely hate those apps where you can scan receipts and earn rewards. _They don’t help you._ It’s a scam to get you to spend more money. You already have people buying things they don’t need and apps like this don’t help. Take one of the deals at McDonald’s — you can get two quarter pounders for $6. You aren’t hungry for two but you get them because it sounds like a good deal. You’d be better off spending the $4, or whatever it is, for one. You’re just going to throw the other one away or not eat it. It doesn’t make sense to get two if you’re not going to eat two, regardless of how good the deal is.
> 
> Those apps are screwed up. First of all, I used to work at a convenience store inside an Airport. All of the coworkers (note: we had about ten workers because it was a very small store) would reprint customer receipts and scan them to get free rewards off someone else’s receipt. I knew it was wrong, but I kept my mouth shut because it’s really none of my business. I just think apps like this brainwash people. I never use these apps. One of the coworkers tried to get me in on the scheme. I want no parts of it.


Agree, just stupid and I don't like self-scanning in any way and hate using it when I'm forced to, and this sounds even worse with scams.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2022



VanitasFan26 said:


> Robocalls should've never been a thing in the first place. The idea you have to wait on a call over a robot talking to you is just absurd. Whatever happened to the days of you answering the phone and an actual person is talking to you? Everytime my phone rings its just another robocall. I tried so hard to block the numbers but they just won't stop calling.


This, I really hate this since I've dealt with unemployment/money agencies and the likes and it's like if you can't afford or care to have a human taking care of stuff maybe you should close down.


----------



## pottercrossing

I think Taylor Swift is extremely overrated, and honestly, I never got the hype about Fortnite and Mario.


----------



## King koopa

Not sure if this is unpopular or not, but I really don't like what youtube has come down to.


Spoiler: Possible trigger warning 



So when youtube started hiding dislikes, lots of people got mad, and I can definitely see why. That was a very stupid decision on their end. Like,they know people can hide dislikes and likes on their own and even disable comments if the toxicity doesn't die down. So why is YouTube doing it for you now? What if it's a video that could be helpful, but you don't know because the comments are disabled and so are the dislikes. Honestly, I don't know what youtube has come down to. This all kind of started with that terrible youtube rewind video of 2018, and now, I think I want to go back to that. At least we'd still have dislikes, but we would have to deal with that, which I'll definitely take.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jar Jar Binks is a better character than Poe Dameron.


----------



## Midoriya

DarkDesertFox said:


> Jar Jar Binks is a better character than Poe Dameron.



I agree with this so much.  I had to Google who Poe Dameron even is, so I think that pretty much sums it up.  Loooool.

—-

On that note, I find that Kit Fisto is an underappreciated character (not sure how unpopular this is).


----------



## Alienfish

pottercrossing said:


> I think Taylor Swift is extremely overrated, and honestly, I never got the hype about Fortnite and Mario.


Yeah I don't get her stuff at all, not even when she become big or even before. I mean if I want that kind of music I'd rather listen to J-pop lol.


----------



## Corrie

Facial hair is gross. Any length.


----------



## Stikki

King koopa said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular or not, but I really don't like what youtube has come down to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible trigger warning
> 
> 
> 
> So when youtube started hiding dislikes, lots of people got mad, and I can definitely see why. That was a very stupid decision on their end. Like,they know people can hide dislikes and likes on their own and even disable comments if the toxicity doesn't die down. So why is YouTube doing it for you now? What if it's a video that could be helpful, but you don't know because the comments are disabled and so are the dislikes. Honestly, I don't know what youtube has come down to. This all kind of started with that terrible youtube rewind video of 2018, and now, I think I want to go back to that. At least we'd still have dislikes, but we would have to deal with that, which I'll definitely take.


It's all a bunch of fascism, but people won't recognise it yet, because on the surface it's the whole "positive vibes only" thing that has been touted as a healthy attitude. In some respects it is, like we do need to know when to switch off for our own sake, but every single human has to learn to take criticism like an adult, especially if they put their opinions in public. Otherwise we're literally giving "influencers" way more power than we should, because we're elevating them to a level where their opinions are only allowed to be agreed with and nobody else has a voice. So they get to influence the masses unchallenged and cannot learn and grow from themselves and others in a healthy way, instead only accepting praise. That's frightening, we don't even allow the government to do that in Western countries. Why would we give that level of power to a youtuber who has, in the grand scheme of things, contributed NOTHING of any value to society or indeed the world? When you address the world, you've got to be prepared to hear what the world thinks. Otherwise don't address them.


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> It's all a bunch of fascism, but people won't recognise it yet, because on the surface it's the whole "positive vibes only" thing that has been touted as a healthy attitude. In some respects it is, like we do need to know when to switch off for our own sake, but every single human has to learn to take criticism like an adult, especially if they put their opinions in public. Otherwise we're literally giving "influencers" way more power than we should, because we're elevating them to a level where their opinions are only allowed to be agreed with and nobody else has a voice. So they get to influence the masses unchallenged and cannot learn and grow from themselves and others in a healthy way, instead only accepting praise. That's frightening, we don't even allow the government to do that in Western countries. Why would we give that level of power to a youtuber who has, in the grand scheme of things, contributed NOTHING of any value to society or indeed the world? When you address the world, you've got to be prepared to hear what the world thinks. Otherwise don't address them.


^^
This 100%

Sadly I think most people already deem them legit, or just aggressive teens on Twitter, and everyone must follow their bandwagon or you're a racist/phobic.


----------



## Shoutarous

i hate anything mint flavored


----------



## Mr_Persona

Raffle tickets deserve to become permanent collectibles. They come in so may colors and they give me the movie theater vibes!


----------



## ali.di.magix

The Amazing Spiderman movies aren't that bad and Tobey Maguires movies have aged so poorly. 

Tobeys movies are just so cheesy in every way possible. Maybe that's a product of its time, and maybe some of it was intentional. The romance story in them is absolutely horrific. Peter cannot make up his damn mind and its so frustrating to watch. And the fact that MJ and Peter were together by the end of it makes me so mad as why would anyone still like Peter after being such a dick the whole time. MJ should've given up on him after the first movie lol. Speaking of MJ, she's such a bland character only there for a love story and to be a damsel in distress. Some people have said that this is also a product of its time, but I dont think so. We had definitely moved past the stereotypical helpless female by the early 2000s, especially to the extent that it was portrayed in the movies. The plot also makes no sense in some parts of the movies.

TAS was on the opposite spectrum and got rid of all the goofiness, which I believe they could've left some of it in. But at least it had good action/special effects, an okay love story and a decent plot line (for the most part). I liked the gritty realism of it, rather than the goofy nonsense.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr_Persona said:


> Raffle tickets deserve to become permanent collectibles. They come in so may colors and they give me the movie theater vibes!


I know right, they've had so many nice ones throughout the years!

Also as I rewatched most of The Godfather the other day... It's definitely goo but not _that _good imo.


----------



## Corrie

Enemies to lovers is overrated.
I just don't find it fun?


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> Enemies to lovers is overrated.
> I just don't find it fun?


I just find it strange how you can love someone that at one point you didn’t get along with (to the extent of being enemies). That whole concept is crazy.


----------



## Snek

DarkDesertFox said:


> Jar Jar Binks is a better character than Poe Dameron.



The only thing that the Disney trilogy did right was make the prequels better. Sure the prequels had its problems, but one can't deny the glorious memes that came out of it. I also can't forgive Disney for not putting Han, Luke, Leia and Chewie in a scene together. They had one job and they couldn't do that. The only thing that could make the Disney trilogy good is they retcon Palpatine to be Darth Jar Jar. Jar Jar would've been a great Sith lord.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't like half or 3/4 sleeves on shirts. T-shirt ones are okay but otherwise I want full sleeves, I have thin long stick monkey arms and most of the half-3/4 sleeves look very weird on me. I'd rather go 1-2 sizer larger just to get proper arm lengths.


----------



## Foreverfox

Alienfish said:


> I don't like half or 3/4 sleeves on shirts. T-shirt ones are okay but otherwise I want full sleeves, I have thin long stick monkey arms and most of the half-3/4 sleeves look very weird on me. I'd rather go 1-2 sizer larger just to get proper arm lengths.


I can understand this sentiment, but I find 1/2 and 3/4 sleeves critical to my existence lol. I change shirts literally like 5 times a day because I get too hot or too cold and I hate layering in the house, there just should be no need to do that. I find those sleeve lengths cut down my need to change shirts by like, 2 or 3 shirts. I'm actually about to go put a thinner 3/4 sleeve shirt on right now because I'm too hot in my long sleeve shirt, but I'll be too cold in a tshirt.  I do try pulling my sleeves up before changing it, but sometimes I just can't tolerate the "bunched sleeve" feeling.


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve never actually worn anything other than short sleeves or long sleeves. I don’t like the 3/4 sleeves either. I like having sleeved rolled up on long sleeves just because it looks nice, lol. I only wear, like, two colors anyway, being blue or black. Those are easy to work with. I just don’t like the look of 3/4 sleeves or half sleeves. I also think if I _were_ to wear them, it would just feel weird on my arms. I’d have fabric there I wasn’t used to having and that’s a no from me.


----------



## Alienfish

Foreverfox said:


> I can understand this sentiment, but I find 1/2 and 3/4 sleeves critical to my existence lol. I change shirts literally like 5 times a day because I get too hot or too cold and I hate layering in the house, there just should be no need to do that. I find those sleeve lengths cut down my need to change shirts by like, 2 or 3 shirts. I'm actually about to go put a thinner 3/4 sleeve shirt on right now because I'm too hot in my long sleeve shirt, but I'll be too cold in a tshirt.  I do try pulling my sleeves up before changing it, but sometimes I just can't tolerate the "bunched sleeve" feeling.


Yeah fair beans, I totally get your point.

I mostly layer with long sleeves and tshirt/tank tops cause I mostly freeze rather than feel warm so yeah :3


----------



## LadyDestani

Alienfish said:


> I don't like half or 3/4 sleeves on shirts. T-shirt ones are okay but otherwise I want full sleeves, I have thin long stick monkey arms and most of the half-3/4 sleeves look very weird on me. I'd rather go 1-2 sizer larger just to get proper arm lengths.


What I really don't understand are thick sweaters with 3/4 sleeves. I never buy them for myself but I've been gifted several really nice sweaters that I simply can't wear because the sleeves are too short and it's really disappointing. If it's cold enough that I need to wear a sweater, then I need long sleeves too.


----------



## Alienfish

LadyDestani said:


> What I really don't understand are thick sweaters with 3/4 sleeves. I never buy them for myself but I've been gifted several really nice sweaters that I simply can't wear because the sleeves are too short and it's really disappointing. If it's cold enough that I need to wear a sweater, then I need long sleeves too.


yeah I had a black one like that before and yeah aside from eh quality I didn't use it much because of that. I don't get if it's some new standard or just fashion but yeah if I wanna layer/wear sweaters I want stuff with full long sleeves.


----------



## Foreverfox

LadyDestani said:


> What I really don't understand are thick sweaters with 3/4 sleeves. I never buy them for myself but I've been gifted several really nice sweaters that I simply can't wear because the sleeves are too short and it's really disappointing. If it's cold enough that I need to wear a sweater, then I need long sleeves too.


^^ YYESSS THIS. I don't understand that lol. Or sweatshirts with shorts. Don't understand that one either lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Foreverfox said:


> ^^ YYESSS THIS. I don't understand that lol. Or sweatshirts with shorts. Don't understand that one either lol.


Yeah idk I've seen this too. Also fun when old men do it like, you trying to show your legs can handle cold or? lol


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve seen so many people wear shorts with long sleeves or hoodies, and I just don’t understand?? I don’t think I want to understand, though, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I’ve seen so many people wear shorts with long sleeves or hoodies, and I just don’t understand?? I don’t think I want to understand, though, lol.


Yeah it's a weird trend/style etc. for sure. It's not like I'd go out with a tank top and wool pants either so? lol


----------



## TheDuke55

I hate how a lot of people's first reaction/action to seeing something horrible happen is to whip their phone out and record it for clout. I know this isn't really 'unpopular' but we see it all the time that it can't possibly be unpopular if so many people are doing it.


----------



## Croconaw

TheDuke55 said:


> I hate how a lot of people's first reaction/action to seeing something horrible happen is to whip their phone out and record it for clout. I know this isn't really 'unpopular' but we see it all the time that it can't possibly be unpopular if so many people are doing it.


People do that for views on YouTube. What’s worse is how many people watch and enjoy it. People do things like that for money. I want to put the blame on the people watching those videos. If they weren’t getting views, there wouldn’t be any reason to record the incident. Obviously there’s blame to people recording, as well. They wouldn’t be public if people weren’t recording them in the first place, but the blame is split here. I honestly think the people watching them and getting joy out of someone else’s  misfortune are terrible.


----------



## TheDuke55

Croconaw said:


> People do that for views on YouTube. What’s worse is how many people watch and enjoy it. People do things like that for money. I want to put the blame on the people watching those videos. If they weren’t getting views, there wouldn’t be any reason to record the incident. Obviously there’s blame to people recording, as well. They wouldn’t be public if people weren’t recording them in the first place, but the blame is split here. I honestly think the people watching them and getting joy out of someone else’s  misfortune are terrible.


I know why people do it. Doesn't change the fact that they are horrible people.

I remember years ago doing research for a story I was writing and came across this article about some lady who died at the beach, when she was on vacation with her family. Forget the specifics and it wasn't even what I was trying to research, but lightening struck the sand she was on and killed her instantly. With her family in distraught, all these knuckleheads had their phones whipped out and filming this family's darkest time. Like for real? Let's not help them? That didn't cross their mind?

Social media has just made people so pathetic.


----------



## Corrie

I actually love wearing a hoodie but keeping my shorts on lolol. But never in winter or anything, just like summer nights or in the fall. I'm also one to wear my flipflops til I can't handle the cold and swap to shoes. I just adore shorts and flip flops so much. I usually feel the cold in my arms before legs so that also could be why.


----------



## Stikki

TheDuke55 said:


> I hate how a lot of people's first reaction/action to seeing something horrible happen is to whip their phone out and record it for clout. I know this isn't really 'unpopular' but we see it all the time that it can't possibly be unpopular if so many people are doing it.


Ultimately yes, though if people hadn't done this during George Floyd's last moments, I don't think the same action would've happened as a result of his death, nor do I think anyone on duty would've so much as lost their job. 

However, yes. Turning a camera on someone in distress is gross, especially if you filming the situation isn't actually going to help anything. Put the phone down and go and offer your support/assistance. 

Though honestly, I get sick of people just taking pics/videos all the time, without any consideration to those around them that they're catching in their obnoxious selfie that nobody else consented to being in. There's safeguarding in school's here, to stop children who are under any form of protection from being photographed in school, but they can only monitor that to a degree and it doesn't extend beyond the school grounds. Kids that have been abused by a parent and have relocated; if you accidentally catch one of those kids in a pic that reveals their location from their school uniform and post it anyway, you could be putting that child in danger. 

Plenty of adults are also in hiding/trying to keep a low profile for various reasons. Your selfie isn't more valuable than their lives, stop being a douche. We used to be able to at least dodge when people were obviously taking a pic. But now someone will just randomly raise up their phone when you happen to be walking down the street, in shot and just take a pic without so much as checking you're alright with that or letting you move. 

Also how often do people need to take selfies anyway? You don't change that much in 5 years, let alone 5 days or 5 minutes, so I'm sure everyone will survive without seeing your new updated selfie, cos the one you took yesterday is so out of date.

Gah people.


----------



## Foreverfox

Corrie said:


> I actually love wearing a hoodie but keeping my shorts on lolol. But never in winter or anything, just like summer nights or in the fall. I'm also one to wear my flipflops til I can't handle the cold and swap to shoes. I just adore shorts and flip flops so much. I usually feel the cold in my arms before legs so that also could be why.


There's a small window in the late summer early fall in my locale where that would make sense! I saw this happen in 10° weather the other day and was like, just...no. she had a big Hoodia, shirts, socks, and flip flops. Like, surely you're cold, and WHY do this to yourself. She sure looked cold!


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> Ultimately yes, though if people hadn't done this during George Floyd's last moments, I don't think the same action would've happened as a result of his death, nor do I think anyone on duty would've so much as lost their job.
> 
> 
> Though honestly, I get sick of people just taking pics/videos all the time, without any consideration to those around them that they're catching in their obnoxious selfie that nobody else consented to being in. There's safeguarding in school's here, to stop children who are under any form of protection from being photographed in school, but they can only monitor that to a degree and it doesn't extend beyond the school grounds. Kids that have been abused by a parent and have relocated; if you accidentally catch one of those kids in a pic that reveals their location from their school uniform and post it anyway, you could be putting that child in danger.
> 
> 
> Gah people.


First paragraph, it's just sad that this is what it takes for people to get sentenced, if US had functioning polices this shouldn't have been needed. Plus I'm sure a lot of people cheered on that douche too  

Also yeah this and all that snapchatting without them thinking what they even shoot. And yeah definitely hate being on picture cause I prefer to be low profile as well.


----------



## Corrie

Foreverfox said:


> There's a small window in the late summer early fall in my locale where that would make sense! I saw this happen in 10° weather the other day and was like, just...no. she had a big Hoodia, shirts, socks, and flip flops. Like, surely you're cold, and WHY do this to yourself. She sure looked cold!


I don't get socks with flip flops. How is that comfortable? And at that point, just put shoes on lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I don't get socks with flip flops. How is that comfortable? And at that point, just put shoes on lol.


Yeah unless you have those kimono/yukata socks...tabi? to go with the shoes idgi lol

but yeah that combo sounds heavily uncomfy.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't quite get why it's so good having a 100% constant positive attitude all the time. For me those people are really obnoxious and it's definitely not helping, they just keep saying this and that either without knowing the situation/person etc. or just tries seeing good in everyone or something. It's like unless you can help or be constructive stfu lol.


----------



## Stikki

Alienfish said:


> I don't quite get why it's so good having a 100% constant positive attitude all the time. For me those people are really obnoxious and it's definitely not helping, they just keep saying this and that either without knowing the situation/person etc. or just tries seeing good in everyone or something. It's like unless you can help or be constructive stfu lol.


Yes! Like wtf, are they trying to start a cult where nobody can speak their mind about anything that might slightly annoy the leaders? It creeps me out.

Reminds me of that Black Mirror episode Nosedive, where the woman gets a chip planted in her daughter that automatically censors everything she might find the slightest bit upsetting (like a large dog barking is pixelated by the chip). That's not a realistic or healthy way to live and I don't get why people push that as a good thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> Yes! Like wtf, are they trying to start a cult where nobody can speak their mind about anything that might slightly annoy the leaders? It creeps me out.


Yeah especially when you really explained to that person your situation is/was bad and they be "oh but look something positive with x is y etc." like okay I'm trying to explain why I felt bad from it not asking for you to cheer on it, like I get you might want to be nice but... you could tell that person could tell it wasn't good so... -.-'


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> I don't quite get why it's so good having a 100% constant positive attitude all the time. For me those people are really obnoxious and it's definitely not helping, they just keep saying this and that either without knowing the situation/person etc. or just tries seeing good in everyone or something. It's like unless you can help or be constructive stfu lol.


It's definitely healthy to look at both the bad and good sides of things. It's no good to just mindlessly be happy and ignore actual issues.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> It's definitely healthy to look at both the bad and good sides of things. It's no good to just mindlessly be happy and ignore actual issues.


Yeah, I mean sure a total negative mindset is not good either but a balance or at least hear the person and situation out is a good idea...


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I don't see how people need an image quality better than 4K. It already looks amazing how it is and I don't see how you need more pixels on a screen. Heck, I'd even go on to say that 1080p still looks pretty good. 

I also like to mention frame rates. 30 fps are noticeable compared to a smooth 60 fps. If you compare 60 fps to 120 fps, well, I struggle to see the difference. I'm seeing a few comments in gaming-related stuff that some people are disappointed for games not running in 120 fps or some ludicrous number that I don't know about. 

To me, it feels like technology advancements aren't as huge or impressive compared to a couple of decades ago. Or maybe I'm just some random person that's not a hardcore gamer and doesn't need these extra things lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> I don't quite get why it's so good having a 100% constant positive attitude all the time. For me those people are really obnoxious and it's definitely not helping, they just keep saying this and that either without knowing the situation/person etc. or just tries seeing good in everyone or something. It's like unless you can help or be constructive stfu lol.


Yeah, it’s not good to be negative 100% of the time. Nothing good comes from looking at the worst possible outcome all of the time and worrying doesn’t help. I think there’s a line between having a positive mindset and being completely delusional and acting like nothing bad happens. I’m a mostly positive person but I understand that bad things do happen… just a matter of dealing with it rather than ignoring it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Kanye West has some _good _songs


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Yeah, it’s not good to be negative 100% of the time. Nothing good comes from looking at the worst possible outcome all of the time and worrying doesn’t help. I think there’s a line between having a positive mindset and being completely delusional and acting like nothing bad happens. I’m a mostly positive person but I understand that bad things do happen… just a matter of dealing with it rather than ignoring it.


Yeah for sure those people are annoying, but generally I mean people happy go lucky and everything goes well for them.. Like we get that but at least try to understand situations even you're positive lol.

And yeah for sure as well.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Alienfish said:


> I don't quite get why it's so good having a 100% constant positive attitude all the time. For me those people are really obnoxious and it's definitely not helping, they just keep saying this and that either without knowing the situation/person etc. or just tries seeing good in everyone or something. It's like unless you can help or be constructive stfu lol.


100% to this.

When I was around 19 or so I went through quite a tough time as I had quit college due to not enjoying the course and the people on it and I was struggling to find a job. A friend of mine on the other hand had just landed her first job and was making a lot of new friends but couldn't understand why I was struggling to be happy all the time, when I'd tell her what was bothering me she would just say "You need to be more positive" which only made my mood and mindset worse. Obviously this was before we as a society really started to understand and accept mental health and that we needed to be more mindful towards others when it came to supporting them.

Either way it sucked and sadly I still struggle to accept that I'm allowed to have bad days and a negative mindset every once in a while because of something a friend said to me without realising the impact it actually had on me all those years ago.


----------



## Alienfish

TalviSyreni said:


> 100% to this.
> 
> When I was around 19 or so I went through quite a tough time as I had quit college due to not enjoying the course and the people on it and I was struggling to find a job. A friend of mine on the other hand had just landed her first job and was making a lot of new friends but couldn't understand why I was struggling to be happy all the time, when I'd tell her what was bothering me she would just say "You need to be more positive" which only made my mood and mindset worse. Obviously this was before we as a society really started to understand and accept mental health and that we needed to be more mindful towards others when it came to supporting them.
> 
> Either way it sucked and sadly I still struggle to accept that I'm allowed to have bad days and a negative mindset every once in a while because of something a friend said to me without realising the impact it actually had on me all those years ago.


Yeah, totally agree. I mean people who are constant negative can also be obnoxious(when for non-mental health reasons or they think it's their persona and they will lose life if they do different approaches ETC) but yeah unless those overly positive people can learn to understand why I for example in my vague example(I'd rather not disclose the whole thing due to privacy) I think it's better that they actually ask what's up or don't speak up like that, like not all persons are 100% good, either.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t like going to concerts. I’ve only ever been to two and it’s really loud and there are wayyyy too many people screaming and dancing. It’s kind of cringe, honestly. I’d rather just listen from my phone with earbuds.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I don’t like going to concerts. I’ve only ever been to two and it’s really loud and there are wayyyy too many people screaming and dancing. It’s kind of cringe, honestly. I’d rather just listen from my phone with earbuds.


I like doing that, and I'm glad I haven't been to too many standing outside metal concert cause those msh pit people are rather uncomfy being around with so I do get your point sorta. Though I do miss going now because of covid-19, even though most people I like are like dead or too old to travel around anyway.

On another note, I don't get people who go to concerts just being loud and screamy, like do you even like the band playing? Lmao.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> I like doing that, and I'm glad I haven't been to too many standing outside metal concert cause those msh pit people are rather uncomfy being around with so I do get your point sorta. Though I do miss going now because of covid-19, even though most people I like are like dead or too old to travel around anyway.
> 
> On another note, I don't get people who go to concerts just being loud and screamy, like do you even like the band playing? Lmao.


Reminds me of those cringe teenage girls who just think the lead singer is attractive, and they don’t know anything about the band. I feel like the music just goes in one ear and out the other. Being attractive definitely has it’s perks, lol. I don’t see how that’s important, though, just listen for the music.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Reminds me of those cringe teenage girls who just think the lead singer is attractive, and they don’t know anything about the band. I feel like the music just goes in one ear and out the other. Being attractive definitely has it’s perks, lol. I don’t see how that’s important, though, just listen for the music.


Exactly, and the same teens who wear "band shirts" from cheap chains because it has a cool look to it lmao yet they probably know nothing bout the singer/band LOL.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Joss Whedon, Novak Djokovic and Boris Johnson are all vile human beings (for different reasons) and you can't change my mind.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Croconaw said:


> I don’t like going to concerts. I’ve only ever been to two and it’s really loud and there are wayyyy too many people screaming and dancing. It’s kind of cringe, honestly. I’d rather just listen from my phone with earbuds.



 Omg I'm the exact same. Events like concerts make me so uncomfortable


----------



## Corrie

Reddit is an extremely helpful website if you want reviews for things like video games.


----------



## Plume

I long to meet somebody who hates Mother mother! as much as I do.
They're even worse when they aren't pretending to be The Pixies.


----------



## Neb

The 2020s anime artstyle is a mixed bag. The vibrant colors really pop, but the small, barely visible noses look weird.


----------



## Corrie

Neb said:


> The 2020s anime artstyle is a mixed bag. The vibrant colors really pop, but the small, barely visible noses look weird.


Don't forget the blushing knees! Like why.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

I'm hoping this isn't actually an unpopular opinion, but does anyone else here like taylor swift? Because I do and I feel like I'm the only one


----------



## Corrie

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> I'm hoping this isn't actually an unpopular opinion, but does anyone else here like taylor swift? Because I do and I feel like I'm the only one


I'm not like, a huge fan or anything but I do like some of her songs.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get why people still go out in PJs pants or just stuff you wear when you sleep like, I get some are used to wear it cause pandemic but it looks incredibly ugly.


----------



## Foreverfox

Alienfish said:


> I don't get why people still go out in PJs pants or just stuff you wear when you sleep like, I get some are used to wear it cause pandemic but it looks incredibly ugly.


I don't get it either. To me, it's just lazy. Like, take some pride in yourself. But again, that's just my feeling on it.


----------



## paprikaworm

im an animation student and im into anime but i seriously dislike shounen anime. I'm usually watching for the storyline, and shounen just feels too formulaic for me. Though I can see why the usually beautifully choreographed fight sakuga are such feats in animation


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

_Heaven Or Las Vegas _is such a bland and boring album (also disappointing for the most part, especially when considering all the hype that it typically gets on the internet). Cocteau Twins in general are pretty overrated, but that doesn't mean that they don't have any decent releases. The 1982 debut, _Garlands _(which seems to be constantly labeled by various critics as being one of their "worst"), and _Head Over Heels _are both much better albums (I was going to say _Treasure _as well, but then remembered that one is also mostly overrated and underwhelming).


----------



## Corrie

Alienfish said:


> I don't get why people still go out in PJs pants or just stuff you wear when you sleep like, I get some are used to wear it cause pandemic but it looks incredibly ugly.


Absolutely, it's gross. How am I to know that those aren't the same pjs you spent hours sweating in bed with overnight? It's nasty.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Sacrificing privacy at home just for the convenience of using voice searches with virtual assistants like Alexa is really not good in my opinion. These things are dirt cheap for a reason. I see so many people do it with both home devices and their phones to look up the simplest of things.


----------



## Midoriya

All of these new terms that society is coming up with are really annoying to hear and just unnecessary to be honest.  I can’t share some of them here because forum rules, but if you think about some of them you’ll probably know what I mean.  I’m not even sure when some of these came into existence, but they’re stupid af.  Or maybe I’m just getting old at this point.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Absolutely, it's gross. How am I to know that those aren't the same pjs you spent hours sweating in bed with overnight? It's nasty.


That too. Big fat ew. One of the most gross "trends" ever.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 20, 2022



Midoriya said:


> All of these new terms that society is coming up with are really annoying to hear and just unnecessary to be honest.  I can’t share some of them here because forum rules, but if you think about some of them you’ll probably know what I mean.  I’m not even sure when some of these came into existence, but they’re stupid af.  Or maybe I’m just getting old at this point.


I think I know what you are looking for, but yes I agree.


----------



## iiyyja

Most of you don't know the difference between unpopular and controversial.

Here's mine: homeschooling your child should only be permitted under extraordinary circumstances. Unless they're pregnant or on the brink of suicide, they're better off attending a public school. By taking them out of the public schooling system, you're depriving them of the opportunity to develop crucial social skills that they're really going to need later on. I find it so upsetting that homeschooling is usually brought-up in glowing terms


Midoriya said:


> All of these new terms that society is coming up with are really annoying to hear and just unnecessary to be honest.  I can’t share some of them here because forum rules, but if you think about some of them you’ll probably know what I mean.  I’m not even sure when some of these came into existence, but they’re stupid af.  Or maybe I’m just getting old at this point.


 I don't pay it attention. Keep in mind it's mostly kids latching onto these new wave identifiers


----------



## Corrie

iiyyja said:


> Most of you don't know the difference between unpopular and controversial.
> 
> Here's mine: homeschooling your child should only be permitted under extraordinary circumstances. Unless they're pregnant or on the brink of suicide, they're better off attending a public school. By taking them out of the public schooling system, you're depriving them of the opportunity to develop crucial social skills that they're really going to need later on. I find it so upsetting that homeschooling is usually brought-up in glowing terms
> I don't pay it attention. Keep in mind it's mostly kids latching onto these new wave identifiers


I 100% agree with the homeschooling thing. The homeschooled kids I met were always off in some way socially and it was really unfortunate.


----------



## iiyyja

Corrie said:


> I 100% agree with the homeschooling thing. The homeschooled kids I met were always off in some way socially and it was really unfortunate.


 That's what happens when you live two-thirds of your life in profound isolation


----------



## Foreverfox

iiyyja said:


> Here's mine: homeschooling your child should only be permitted under extraordinary circumstances. Unless they're pregnant or on the brink of suicide, they're better off attending a public school. By taking them out of the public schooling system, you're depriving them of the opportunity to develop crucial social skills that they're really going to need later on.





Corrie said:


> I 100% agree with the homeschooling thing. The homeschooled kids I met were always off in some way socially and it was really unfortunate.


Sadly, many people who homeschool don't know how to do it, and it is unfortunate that kids of parents who don't know how to do it, do tend to suffer socially. I plan on homeschooling my son, at least for a little while. However, he has a physical disability and I want to a) make sure he knows how to physically take care if his medical needs on his own, and b) make sure he is confident enough in himself as a person before I send him to get berated by the wolves that are pre-teen tyrants. I happened to go to school for elementary childhood education, so I'm perfectly confident in my ability to teach him. I think it's wrong to tell anyone what they're better off doing for their children without either being a parent themselves or being in that parents shoes. I think it's safe to say, most parents try to do what they feel is best for their children. I certainly won't let anyone tell me that I do anything otherwise, because it's just simply not true, and anyone who knows me and my son know that.


----------



## TalviSyreni

Adele postponing her Las Vegas residency tour isn't surprising to me at all. In fact I expected it from her considering she has a habit of failing to reschedule cancelled gigs, leaving her fans both disappointed and out of pocket.


----------



## Midoriya

iiyyja said:


> Most of you don't know the difference between unpopular and controversial.
> 
> Here's mine: homeschooling your child should only be permitted under extraordinary circumstances. Unless they're pregnant or on the brink of suicide, they're better off attending a public school. By taking them out of the public schooling system, you're depriving them of the opportunity to develop crucial social skills that they're really going to need later on. I find it so upsetting that homeschooling is usually brought-up in glowing terms
> I don't pay it attention. *Keep in mind it's mostly kids latching onto these new wave identifiers*



Actually, you are incorrect here.  I’m talking about some terms that ADULTS use.  That’s why I said I can’t share them here because forum rules.  I just find them incredibly stupid and unnecessary, even though a lot of people use them.  Not sure how you got the idea that I was talking about kids.


----------



## Croconaw

My little cousin who is 11 has been pulled from public school for the past year, and she’s doing great. She was being bullied and loves this much better.  She doesn’t need to have social skills with people who find it okay to bully her.  

I had the option to do cyber school in high school, but I chose against it for some reason. I regret not doing so, because I wanted to experience it, at least. I think both public school and home school can be beneficial. If anything, home school is more beneficial. Kids find it okay to bully. Parents don’t do anything about it. Teachers couldn’t care less. Why would anyone be okay with their kid being harassed?


----------



## Alienfish

I don't really have an opinion on above since I don't have experience, but yeah your child should not be treated badly or hidden away at home which some parents do for reasons as well with it. As long as you're capable of homeschooling and experienced then I don't see why not if actual school is a problem.

Just make sure your kid(s) gets some kind of social training though, or life will be hard.


----------



## tessa grace

TalviSyreni said:


> Adele postponing her Las Vegas residency tour isn't surprising to me at all. In fact I expected it from her considering she has a habit of failing to reschedule cancelled gigs, leaving her fans both disappointed and out of pocket.


I definitely agree with this one. It's unprofessional and a bad look for her, but there's a pattern with her, and Adele isn't really a performer either.

Chex is one of the best cereals. Especially wheat and rice chex.


----------



## TalviSyreni

tessa. said:


> I definitely agree with this one. It's unprofessional and a bad look for her, but there's a pattern with her, and Adele isn't really a performer either.
> 
> Chex is one of the best cereals. Especially wheat and rice chex.


I agree. She’s got to be one of the most untrustworthy singers out there when it comes to performing live. Plus her tickets are disgustingly over priced considering she only sings power ballads.


----------



## daringred_

might get some flak for this since it's disagreeing with another opinion on this page, but i think occasionally going out in pyjamas is perfectly fine and that it isn't fair to judge people who do when you don't know anything about their life or situation. i've gone out with my pyjama shirt on under my coat plenty of times because i didn't have the spoons to get changed all the way. you don't know if someone's having a tough time mentally, if they're on a tight schedule and just needed to pop to the shop for something urgently, if they're currently shuttling between living spaces etc. people wearing pyjama bottoms aren't doing anyone any harm.


----------



## Stikki

Just chipping in (lol cos I can do that if I want lol) about homeschooling and yeah, I have to say, every single child or adult I've met that was homechooled is pretty off socially. I'm not even talking about being anxious and shy, I'm talking arrogance! They might seem fine to people who base social skills on confidence, but they miss basic social skills when it comes to things like talking over the top of people, because they've never learned to be anything other than the centre of the universe. It's got to a point where I can call it that they're homeschooled and I've never been wrong haha. 

There are exceptions of course, but those are few and far between, especially with so many parents now self-diagnosing their kids with autism, either to excuse all their bad behaviour from an unwillingness to disclipline or a need to wrap their kids in cotton wool and keep them safe from the cruel world. I get the latter, I feel it as a mother myself, but you have to give your kids a chance at life. The greatest gift you can give your child is independence, because you won't be around forever and life isn't promised. Part of parenting is teaching kids how to function the best they can without them, rather than hanging onto the nicey-nice feeling of being needed by somebody. It's the right and fair thing to do tbh.


----------



## Croconaw

I think though, it shouldn’t have to get to a point of a child being on the verge of suicide where it’s okay to be homeschooled. It shouldn’t have to get to that point. If a child is being bullied, they should be pulled without it having to get to a certain point.  I think it’s ultimately up to the parents of the child to homeschool them. I don’t believe them being socially off has anything to do with homeschooling. It might have a bit to do with it, but it’s likely a lot of things put together. You can’t blame it solely on someone being homeschooled.  I know a few people who have been homeschooled that have turned out fine and I know some who haven’t. It’s not solely due to the fact that they were homeschooled, though. You can have a chance at life despite being homeschooled.

 I was super self conscious far into my adult life because of being bullied in school that I actually think doing online school or homeschooled would have been better for me. I definitely don’t have to be social with people I don’t have anything in common with or people who find it acceptable to bully others. You wouldn’t force yourself to be cordial with people who go out of their way to make fun of you. I’ve never had this issue as an adult working jobs though. Adults are more mature than children in school, so yeah you can be cordial with people who don’t necessarily like you, but when it’s to the point of bullying…. Hell no, I’m not being cordial with you. “If you don’t have anything nice to say, don’t say it.” <— this is something kids don’t practice.


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> Just chipping in (lol cos I can do that if I want lol) about homeschooling and yeah, I have to say, every single child or adult I've met that was homechooled is pretty off socially. I'm not even talking about being anxious and shy, I'm talking arrogance! They might seem fine to people who base social skills on confidence, but they miss basic social skills when it comes to things like talking over the top of people, because they've never learned to be anything other than the centre of the universe. It's got to a point where I can call it that they're homeschooled and I've never been wrong haha.
> 
> There are exceptions of course, but those are few and far between, especially with so many parents now self-diagnosing their kids with autism, either to excuse all their bad behaviour from an unwillingness to disclipline or a need to wrap their kids in cotton wool and keep them safe from the cruel world. I get the latter, I feel it as a mother myself, but you have to give your kids a chance at life. The greatest gift you can give your child is independence, because you won't be around forever and life isn't promised. Part of parenting is teaching kids how to function the best they can without them, rather than hanging onto the nicey-nice feeling of being needed by somebody. It's the right and fair thing to do tbh.


100% agree with this, and parenting self-diagnosing kids are the worst. Honestly, I don't agree with any kinds of this for whatever purpose and especially not one for keeping your child(ren) at home or excuse them.

And yeah, also even worse being overprotective which I had and still do from mine. I weren't home-schooled and I don't know how they turned out like this, but yeah if one can't trust your kid maybe the parents need to talk to a shrink.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2022



daringred_ said:


> might get some flak for this since it's disagreeing with another opinion on this page, but i think occasionally going out in pyjamas is perfectly fine and that it isn't fair to judge people who do when you don't know anything about their life or situation. i've gone out with my pyjama shirt on under my coat plenty of times because i didn't have the spoons to get changed all the way. you don't know if someone's having a tough time mentally, if they're on a tight schedule and just needed to pop to the shop for something urgently, if they're currently shuttling between living spaces etc. people wearing pyjama bottoms aren't doing anyone any harm.


I think if someone can't spend 2-3 minutes to change to a clean non-smelly shirt/pants they need to prioritize to be honest and maybe not having them in that amounts. I think most people use it as an excuse not to care and basically wear the same ones for a week, unless it's shirt/pants that looks like PJs which I just find ugly. But that's me though, feel free to wear what one want.

Also it's not about mental states it's just people have became lazy and thinking it's cool. But I might be a snob lady I dunno.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t like coffee. I can’t stand the smell or the taste. Like, what’s the point in decaf coffee anyway? You drink coffee for energy. The taste isn’t that pleasant that you’d just drink it for no reason, right? The first time I drank coffee (by accident) I rushed to spit it out and drank water right away. I know a lot of people like coffee though.


----------



## daringred_

Alienfish said:


> 100% agree with this, and parenting self-diagnosing kids are the worst. Honestly, I don't agree with any kinds of this for whatever purpose and especially not one for keeping your child(ren) at home or excuse them.
> 
> And yeah, also even worse being overprotective which I had and still do from mine. I weren't home-schooled and I don't know how they turned out like this, but yeah if one can't trust your kid maybe the parents need to talk to a shrink.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2022
> 
> 
> I think if someone can't spend 2-3 minutes to change to a clean non-smelly shirt/pants they need to prioritize to be honest and maybe not having them in that amounts. I think most people use it as an excuse not to care and basically wear the same ones for a week, unless it's shirt/pants that looks like PJs which I just find ugly. But that's me though, feel free to wear what one want.
> 
> Also it's not about mental states it's just people have became lazy and thinking it's cool. But I might be a snob lady I dunno.



... it can 100% be about mental states, what? no offense, but telling me, a severely mentally ill woman, that i need to "prioritize" because i don't have the energy to change my shirt is, well, not great lmao. frankly, i'd rather wear my pyjamas to the store to make sure i get food or some other necessity than sacrifice that because i'm afraid of someone like you judging me for a lack of energy i have little control over. deciding to wear pyjamas if it means you will get yourself to a store instead of deciding not to go at all for fear of ridicule _is_ prioritizing.


----------



## Alienfish

daringred_ said:


> ... it can 100% be about mental states, what? no offense, but telling me, a severely mentally ill woman, that i need to "prioritize" because i don't have the energy to change my shirt is, well, not great lmao. frankly, i'd rather wear my pyjamas to the store to make sure i get food or some other necessity than sacrifice that because i'm afraid of someone like you judging me for a lack of energy i have little control over. deciding to wear pyjamas if it means you will get yourself to a store instead of deciding not to go at all for fear of ridicule _is_ prioritizing.


I said my post specifically weren't about mental states, it's mostly lazy, smelly people here that god knows how long they had them on. Also I never attacked you specifically, you do as you want, I just don't like the thing wearing them out.


----------



## daringred_

Alienfish said:


> I said my post specifically weren't about mental states, it's mostly lazy, smelly people here that god knows how long they had them on. Also I never attacked you specifically, you do as you want, I just don't like the thing wearing them out.



you don't have to target me specifically when you generalize anyone wearing pyjamas outside as lazy and/or needing to prioritize despite not knowing the first thing about them. if you don't like people wearing them out, fine, but you can't expect people who do so (like me) to take it in their stride when you suggest they're inherently lazy, unhygienic, smelly etc.

anyway, to stay on topic. unpopular opinion in my household at least: boris johnson is a selfish, useless, elitist sack of horse dung and this country's law enforcement has some shades of corruption going on.


----------



## Alienfish

daringred_ said:


> you don't have to target me specifically when you generalize anyone wearing pyjamas outside as lazy and/or needing to prioritize despite not knowing the first thing about them. if you don't like people wearing them out, fine, but you can't expect people who do so (like me) to take it in their stride when you suggest they're inherently lazy, unhygienic, smelly etc.


I never did, I just originally never got why suddenly non-ill people think it's alright to go outside with smelly/dirty pants they've worn working inside just cause it's sudden some acceptance because it's a pandemic or whatever. If you want to stride for healthy people doing such, go ahead.


----------



## daringred_

Alienfish said:


> I never did, I just originally never got why suddenly non-ill people think it's alright to go outside with smelly/dirty pants they've worn working inside just cause it's sudden some acceptance because it's a pandemic or whatever. If you want to stride for healthy people doing such, go ahead.



right, but how do you know if they're "non-ill"? i'm not going to sit here and saying there aren't some people who are just lazy and do this, but i still think it's silly to judge someone on sight just because they've got pyjamas pants on. especially as there are reasons for doing so beyond poor mental health. that was my point. less disputing that perfectly healthy/secure people probably have no excuse, more disputing that it's an odd thing to judge someone for. like, fair enough if you have a friend or family member you know with come certainty is fully capable of and has the time to change but doesn't, not so fair enough if it's a random stranger you know nothing about. idk if that makes sense.


----------



## Alienfish

daringred_ said:


> right, but how do you know if they're "non-ill"? i'm not going to sit here and saying there aren't some people who are just lazy and do this, but i still think it's silly to judge someone on sight just because they've got pyjamas pants on. especially as there are reasons for doing so beyond poor mental health. that was my point. less disputing that perfectly healthy/secure people probably have no excuse, more disputing that it's an odd thing to judge someone for. like, fair enough if you have a friend or family member you know with come certainty is fully capable of and has the time to change but doesn't, not so fair enough if it's a random stranger you know nothing about. idk if that makes sense.


People obviously needing to go outside on an everyday basis but yet it's also "accepted" and promoted by fashion and commercials and those who have a job that needs to change otherwise.

Not gonna discuss how we do we know, my point was I don't get why it's accepted by the general audience just because someone healthy has been at home for a couple of years and think it's cool adapting lazy/lounge fashion in public because they can't suddenly just sit and use Zoom and their coding software, only showing parts of shirts. Cozy sleeping clothes are that for a reason.

Sure, if I'm home and sick/ill I probably wouldn't dress up in a fancy dress, but then I never wear PJs anyway.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian

Croconaw said:


> I don’t like coffee. I can’t stand the smell or the taste. Like, what’s the point in decaf coffee anyway? You drink coffee for energy. The taste isn’t that pleasant that you’d just drink it for no reason, right? The first time I drank coffee (by accident) I rushed to spit it out and drank water right away. I know a lot of people like coffee though.


i totally agree! I thought I was the only one


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I like the Oreo cookies better than the frosting inside


----------



## Corrie

Slow drivers are more dangerous than speedy ones.


----------



## Stikki

Everybody judges even if they say they don't or tell you not to do that.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Chicken sandwiches > burgers
Nintendo > Sony
Pokemon > Digimon
Pants > skirts
Pepsi > Coke
Betty Crocker fruit snacks > Welch's fruit snacks > Kellogg's fruit snacks


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> Everybody judges even if they say they don't or tell you not to do that.


Exactly, lol. I don't believe people who say they never judge, they most likely do it silently or privately. And sure I might do but at least I speak up I guess lol.
-
Back to topic, I'll join the "dry shampoo sucks" club. I've rather thick and greasy hair by nature and using it makes it worse and makes me look like a crazy clown. I'd rather wash my hair one extra time each week to look nice and presentable.
-

Also, sports fashion is ugly and I'd never wear sports stuff it unless I was actively exercising and/or going to or from such exercise.


----------



## Plume

Alienfish said:


> Exactly, lol. I don't believe people who say they never judge, they most likely do it silently or privately. And sure I might do but at least I speak up I guess lol.
> -
> Back to topic, I'll join the "dry shampoo sucks" club. I've rather thick and greasy hair by nature and using it makes it worse and makes me look like a crazy clown. I'd rather wash my hair one extra time each week to look nice and presentable.
> -
> 
> Also, sports fashion is ugly and I'd never wear sports stuff it unless I was actively exercising and/or going to or from such exercise.


I tried dry shampoo once, and I felt so greasy. I can't stand the feeling of an unwashed scalp. It seems the dry shampoo trend is waning and I wonder if it ever was as effective as it was hyped up to be.


----------



## Alienfish

Plume said:


> I tried dry shampoo once, and I felt so greasy. I can't stand the feeling of an unwashed scalp. It seems the dry shampoo trend is waning and I wonder if it ever was as effective as it was hyped up to be.


Yup, I tried once, twice as well and yeah same here especially since I have the hair texture I have.

I guess it could work if one has thin/fine hair and add some volume but I guess it's some lazy fix? But yeah dunno.


----------



## Croconaw

It really bothers me when people go in restaurants and fast food places _only_ to use the bathroom. I see it often. One person will walk in, use the bathroom, and walk out. They also get into their car and pull away. I find it disrespectful, but what do I know? I know emergencies happen, but I always buy something afterwards, even if it’s a bottle of soda at a gas station or a drink at a restaurant. Otherwise, I find it really disrespectful to just use the bathroom and dip.  I hope this isn’t an unpopular opinion, but it could be.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> It really bothers me when people go in restaurants and fast food places _only_ to use the bathroom. I see it often. One person will walk in, use the bathroom, and walk out. They also get into their car and pull away. I find it disrespectful, but what do I know? I know emergencies happen, but I always buy something afterwards, even if it’s a bottle of soda at a gas station or a drink at a restaurant. Otherwise, I find it really disrespectful to just use the bathroom and dip.  I hope this isn’t an unpopular opinion, but it could be.


I'd say here it's mostly the lack of free restrooms in town, most cost like a buck or 2 and you need to pay by card which I think a lot of people won't do. I guess you could sneak into hotels if needed too.

As long as people don't woo-hoo in them I don't care really but I love when you find an open rubber package in them


----------



## daringred_

Plume said:


> I tried dry shampoo once, and I felt so greasy. I can't stand the feeling of an unwashed scalp. It seems the dry shampoo trend is waning and I wonder if it ever was as effective as it was hyped up to be.



i don't know about "effective", but it's always been helpful to me (or talcum powder if we don't have any) as someone who usually doesn't have the spoons to have a bath. (yes, yes, gross, but i try to force myself as often as possible.) i don't apply it to my whole head though, only my bangs so they don't look greasy, and then put the rest of my hair in a bun. i can usually get away with it 2-3 times before it has no effect and i have to wash my hair if i need to go out.

i think some people (not necessarily you, and i'm not trying to shame/judge anyone here) forget that a lot of products of convenience are super helpful for disabled and mentally ill people but have to be marketed towards able-bodied and neurotypical people so that enough can be manufactured and they can be sold at a reasonable price. instead those products sadly end up being labelled and mocked as lazy or useless by a lot of people. (i.e. sock sliders, banana slicers, jar openers etc.) just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> It really bothers me when people go in restaurants and fast food places _only_ to use the bathroom. I see it often. One person will walk in, use the bathroom, and walk out. They also get into their car and pull away. I find it disrespectful, but what do I know? I know emergencies happen, but I always buy something afterwards, even if it’s a bottle of soda at a gas station or a drink at a restaurant. Otherwise, I find it really disrespectful to just use the bathroom and dip.  I hope this isn’t an unpopular opinion, but it could be.


As someone with IBS, I am thankful for those washrooms. Like, where else am I supposed to go when I'm out and can't hold it?


----------



## Plume

I've been seeing a lot of small shops selling "functional art" which resembles detached female body parts...breast shaped coasters, candles that are shaped like bodacious, beheaded torsos...most of the art is woman made, and I assume it's intended to be an expression of "empowerment"...but personally, the act of buying or selling isolated body parts doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Plume said:


> I've been seeing a lot of small shops selling "functional art" which resembles detached female body parts...breast shaped coasters, candles that are shaped like bodacious, beheaded torsos...most of the art is woman made, and I assume it's intended to be an expression of "empowerment"...but personally, the act of buying or selling isolated body parts doesn't do it for me.


That sounds scary


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's not okay to force a label on someone, but if someone wants to put a label on themselves then they should be allowed to. also some people don't choose their labels, as convenient as it would be to just "stop labeling [themselves]".


----------



## smudge.e

I’m so sick of only seeing high rise or mom or boyfriend jeans and crop tops in clothing stores. I know it’s the fashion right now but I mean some of us just want to dress comfortable and normal but also be cute!


----------



## Croconaw

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's not okay to force a label on someone, but if someone wants to put a label on themselves then they should be allowed to. also some people don't choose their labels, as convenient as it would be to just "stop labeling [themselves]".


My only issue with labels is that people try so hard to _fit_ different labels. Yeah, labels are adjectives to describe you as a person but the problem comes when people say they can’t do certain things or be a certain way because they are supposed to be “this label.” I think labels are good, though. They help people understand themselves and others better. I don’t use labels personally because they change and you don’t necessarily have to stick to one label. I used to struggle with whether I was lesbian, pan, or something else entirely. I came to the point where I stopped trying to find a label and just be myself. If I like someone, I like them. So when people ask, I just say I’m me.  It’s better than thinking “oh I can’t be lesbian because I think this guy is attractive” or something.


----------



## Stikki

People need to stop self-diagnosing themselves with various mental illnesses. It's dangerous at worst and outright stupid at best. If you suspect you're mentally unwell, go see a doctor ASAP because what you need is to be referred to a psychiatrist to determine the problem and a mental health team to assist you into getting back to a stable enough level that you can at least somewhat function in society. I say this both as someone who is on meds for life for my mental health conditions and someone who worked in mental health for 5 years. Too many people are self-diagnosing and sometimes they're self-diagnosing illnesses they don't have, or alarmingly, don't even exist in the way they're trying to tell you it does.

If you are genuinely mentally ill, you cannot get better on your own. You need therapy and medication, which you are responsible for doing/taking. If you can't even manage that, then you need to be under far stricter care to ensure you do take the meds and do the tasks required to get to a functional level. But if you're functional enough not to need round the clock care/supervision, then you are responsible for yourself and your recovery, part of which is forcing yourself to therapy even when you don't want to go and it uses up all your energy plus taking meds.

If you haven't been prescribed meds then that's either because the doctor didn't feel this was more than an environmental/temporary bout of poor mental health that pretty much everyone gets, or you haven't actually been diagnosed with anything. If that seems wrong, then go back to them and explain why. But people with actual long term severe mental health issues cannot get better without meds and therapy, that's just a fact. You have to be willing to put in the effort to aid your recovery though, or it will never change. 

I'm sorry if this offends anyone. But as someone who has seen both sides of psychiatric care, I'm becoming increasingly tired of seeing people self-disgnose issues they clearly don't have or trying to use issues as an excuse not to do anything beyond eating and gaming, which isn't what severe mental health looks like at all. I sympathise with any struggles, it's been a funny couple of years, but I'm also firm in my belief that you have to WANT to get better to achieve that and severely mentally ill people don't really know either way.


----------



## AccfSally

I instantly click off any Youtube video that does memes every 5 seconds, It's annoying and it's worse when they're talking about something serious.


----------



## Croconaw

Similarly but not similarly to the above post, I always click off videos of people ask you to subscribe before they even get into the video. Why would I subscribe if this is the first video I click on and I’ve yet to see the content? Give me a minute to discover if I enjoy your content or not. Don’t ask me within the first ten seconds to subscribe and click the notifications bell. It’s a MAJOR turn off.


----------



## visibleghost

idc about being on medication for the rest of my life. even my doctor is like "well, the end goal is to get off medication eventually" and i mean Yeah Probably Would Be Great if my brain wasn't hardwired to be suicidal but here we are and i'm not getting off meds (probably) Ever unless i want to self destruct. i get that medication is not for everyone but i mention i'm on meds and someone will be like "wow i tried once and i could neverrrr keep taking them, they changed my personality!!!!! u lose ur sparkle on antidepressants/antipsychotics/psychiatric medication. doctors just want to throw medication at you when you don't need it". i'm not interested in my "true personality" if that's who i was before antipsychotics. like u do u besties but i'll keep my stable brain, weight gain and life. thx

there's such a huge push against psychiatric medication especially online and i get that many people aren't helped by it. but to write them off and tell people not to take them because they "don't help" is harmful. i was on meds for years before i found something that worked. i'm still finding my correct dosage and combination. but if i never took these pills i'd be dead. so i can NOT relate to anyone who's like "anyways psychiatric medication sucks lol don't bother"


----------



## Alienfish

Stikki said:


> People need to stop self-diagnosing themselves with various mental illnesses. It's dangerous at worst and outright stupid at best. If you suspect you're mentally unwell, go see a doctor ASAP because what you need is to be referred to a psychiatrist to determine the problem and a mental health team to assist you into getting back to a stable enough level that you can at least somewhat function in society. I say this both as someone who is on meds for life for my mental health conditions and someone who worked in mental health for 5 years. *Too many people are self-diagnosing and sometimes they're self-diagnosing illnesses they don't have, or alarmingly, don't even exist in the way they're trying to tell you it does.*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I'm sorry if this offends anyone. But as someone who has seen both sides of psychiatric care, I'm becoming increasingly tired of seeing people self-disgnose issues they clearly don't have or trying to use issues as an excuse not to do anything beyond eating and gaming, which isn't what severe mental health looks like at all. I sympathise with any struggles, it's been a funny couple of years, but I'm also firm in my belief that you have to WANT to get better to achieve that and severely mentally ill people don't really know either way.


100% this, no matter what they are trying to self-diagnose. There are healthcare professions for reasons and I see way too many think it's okay to either do it to themselves or just tell others what they are/have etc.

And yeah I agree with the gaming/eating stuff, sure it might be a (bad/good) way to cope but then you also need help identifying things as well so you don't use it as an excuse.


----------



## Midoriya

visibleghost said:


> - snip -



Yeah, exactly.  I was diagnosed with Aspergers when I was younger BY A PHYSICIAN.  I’ve been on an antipsychotic for most of my life, and even though I’ve come down on the dosage, I can’t get rid of it completely.  If I do, my mood will spiral downwards into oblivion.  I remember what it was like when I had a freak out episode when I was a kid because I had stopped taking it for too long.  I don’t even want to think about what would happen if that happened to me as an adult.  It wouldn’t be pretty…


----------



## Alienfish

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, exactly.  I was diagnosed with Aspergers when I was younger BY A PHYSICIAN.  I’ve been on an antipsychotic for most of my life, and even though I’ve come down on the dosage, I can’t get rid of it completely.  If I do, my mood will spiral downwards into oblivion.  I remember what it was like when I had a freak out episode when I was a kid because I had stopped taking it for too long.  I don’t even want to think about what would happen if that happened to me as an adult.  It wouldn’t be pretty…


Yeah I got my Asperger's from a shrink and dr. as well and while I don't need meds as of now and I got it rather late I'd never even think of getting meds or a diagnosis by myself.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2022



smudge.e said:


> I’m so sick of only seeing high rise or mom or boyfriend jeans and crop tops in clothing stores. I know it’s the fashion right now but I mean some of us just want to dress comfortable and normal but also be cute!


This, they are very uncomfy and I don't get cropped shirts with long sleeves either like what the **** lol. I do like high waist if it's like 70s style flares but that's it.


----------



## Alienfish

Also I don't really get why people like to watch snooker, it's basically two random dudes chasing after balls but x10 dragging to watch..which is a lot of sports but really watching two penguins walking around for hours why lol.


----------



## Croconaw

Alienfish said:


> This, they are very uncomfy and I don't get cropped shirts with long sleeves either like what the **** lol. I do like high waist if it's like 70s style flares but that's it.


Yeah. It’s either too cold for a crop top or too warm for long sleeves… just pick one, lmao. I see this more often than I’d like, honestly. 

About sports fashion, which was mentioned more than a few posts back, I think it really depends? I only wear track pants and I guess my clothes are considered sports fashion. It can look nice depending on how you wear it. It’s more just comfort for me. I think anything can look good or bad depending on how you present it.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> Yeah. It’s either too cold for a crop top or too warm for long sleeves… just pick one, lmao. I see this more often than I’d like, honestly.
> 
> About sports fashion, which was mentioned more than a few posts back, I think it really depends? I only wear track pants and I guess my clothes are considered sports fashion. It can look nice depending on how you wear it. It’s more just comfort for me. I think anything can look good or bad depending on how you present it.


Yeah, I do have like a top with large bell sleeves you tie under your chest but it's definitely only for summer, but yeah I don't get like year-round/winter stuff that are cropped like wtf lol why do you want to be cold around your waist?
-

Yeah I don't like lazy/sports clothes in general so I guess that's why. People can wear what they want but I'd never go out in that, but then I don't really own a pair so, shrug.


----------



## Croconaw

I honestly prefer slushies over milkshakes. Milkshakes are kind of thick and slushies are refreshing. Slushies actually quench your thirst. Milkshakes don’t really do that, especially in the summer. 



Alienfish said:


> Yeah I don't like lazy/sports clothes in general so I guess that's why. People can wear what they want but I'd never go out in that, but then I don't really own a pair so, shrug.


Yeah, I get that. People can dress how they want. There are some things I wouldn’t be caught dead wearing, lol.


----------



## Mick

Salted popcorn is so very superior to sweet popcorn.


----------



## Alienfish

Mick said:


> Salted popcorn is so very superior to sweet popcorn.


I agree!  I can't eat them much(since they destroy my teeth) but salted caramel and whatnot flavoured stuff is absolutely disgusting for me personally...why are those candy popcorn even a thing.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2022



Croconaw said:


> I honestly prefer slushies over milkshakes. Milkshakes are kind of thick and slushies are refreshing. Slushies actually quench your thirst. Milkshakes don’t really do that, especially in the summer.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get that. People can dress how they want. There are some things I wouldn’t be caught dead wearing, lol.


Agree, the occasional milkshake with your burger is alright but it's too thick and basically taste milk anyway.

Yeah same here


----------



## Corrie

Mick said:


> Salted popcorn is so very superior to sweet popcorn.


Agreed. In the chicago mix popcorn, I always liked the cheese better than the caramel.


----------



## daringred_

gonna disagree with the anti-self diagnosing post as someone who self-diagnosed my anxiety disorder(s) and depression for years before being able to get officially diagnosed with those *exact *illnesses by a doctor. it's not even close to being a black and white topic. i have a family that isn't/wasn't supportive or particularly interested in my well-being, and so even if i had raised my suspicions with them, they would have written it off as they still often do. (my nan repeatedly tells me i don't need medication, my mom seems to agree, and they're both convinced i'm 'fine'.) the counselors at my school were completely useless when i was bullied, so i didn't trust them, and they were also convinced i was a classic 'predatory homosexual' from age fifteen based on a homophobic teacher's accusations, so getting help through the school wasn't an option. i couldn't call the doctors myself because i had (and still have) severe anxiety re: phone calls. it wasn't until i was 18/19 that i got help and an official diagnosis when i broke down in front of my coach at the local job center and she guilted my mom into finally contacting the doctor for me at my next appointment. 

i knew i wasn't right from a young-ish age. i would come home from school and _have _to nap because i was completely exhausted. i struggled to make friends. i was always tired. i tried to unalive myself for the first time when i was twelve. the thought of class presentations freaked me out so much i would bunk off of school for days at a time to avoid them. i didn't need a doctor to tell me something wasn't right, and i spent a lot of time looking into depression and anxiety before realizing that had to be it. i couldn't get professional help, but those labels helped me find advice online and gave me some semblance of comfort knowing there was _actually _something wrong, and i was _right_.

should you self-diagnose and never get help? no, probably not, especially if you need it. should you self-diagnose for attention or just to seem 'different'? no, obviously not. should you self-diagnose knowing full well you likely don't have x illness? no. should you self-diagnose to excuse your crappy/lazy behavior? no, although it still might be worth seeing a doctor if you feel genuinely exhausted/demotivated/etc. should you self-diagnose without doing any research? no. but should you not self-diagnose period? no. sometimes you can't get to a doctor for help immediately or even in the foreseeable future. sometimes your circumstances just don't allow that, which was my case, whether that's due to age, location, finances, family, surroundings etc. as someone who doesn't do very much beyond eating and gaming (and that's being generous, because i don't usually eat either), severe mental illness *can *look like that. one size does not fit all.


----------



## Stikki

daringred_ said:


> gonna disagree with the anti-self diagnosing post as someone who self-diagnosed my anxiety disorder(s) and depression for years before being able to get officially diagnosed with those *exact *illnesses by a doctor. it's not even close to being a black and white topic. i have a family that isn't/wasn't supportive or particularly interested in my well-being, and so even if i had raised my suspicions with them, they would have written it off as they still often do. (my nan repeatedly tells me i don't need medication, my mom seems to agree, and they're both convinced i'm 'fine'.) the counselors at my school were completely useless when i was bullied, so i didn't trust them, and they were also convinced i was a classic 'predatory homosexual' from age fifteen based on a homophobic teacher's accusations, so getting help through the school wasn't an option. i couldn't call the doctors myself because i had (and still have) severe anxiety re: phone calls. it wasn't until i was 18/19 that i got help and an official diagnosis when i broke down in front of my coach at the local job center and she guilted my mom into finally contacting the doctor for me at my next appointment.
> 
> i knew i wasn't right from a young-ish age. i would come home from school and _have _to nap because i was completely exhausted. i struggled to make friends. i was always tired. i tried to unalive myself for the first time when i was twelve. the thought of class presentations freaked me out so much i would bunk off of school for days at a time to avoid them. i didn't need a doctor to tell me something wasn't right, and i spent a lot of time looking into depression and anxiety before realizing that had to be it. i couldn't get professional help, but those labels helped me find advice online and gave me some semblance of comfort knowing there was _actually _something wrong, and i was _right_.
> 
> should you self-diagnose and never get help? no, probably not, especially if you need it. should you self-diagnose for attention or just to seem 'different'? no, obviously not. should you self-diagnose knowing full well you likely don't have x illness? no. should you self-diagnose to excuse your crappy/lazy behavior? no, although it still might be worth seeing a doctor if you feel genuinely exhausted/demotivated/etc. should you self-diagnose without doing any research? no. but should you not self-diagnose period? no. sometimes you can't get to a doctor for help immediately or even in the foreseeable future. sometimes your circumstances just don't allow that, which was my case, whether that's due to age, location, finances, family, surroundings etc. as someone who doesn't do very much beyond eating and gaming (and that's being generous, because i don't usually eat either), severe mental illness *can *look like that. one size does not fit all.


But what if you self diagnosed and the doctor just agreed with you, instead of sending you to get checked by the appropriate people, ie people who have studied and subsequently worked in the relevant fields? That could result in disaster, because they missed something much worse going on in there? And therefore they've not given you the right meds? They're professionals for a reason and they know more than any of us do, or ever will. We should respect that really. Of course there are shoddy professionals out there too and it's unlucky if you've encountered those types more than once, but I would still tell someone in that position to find a new doctor etc.


----------



## daringred_

Stikki said:


> But what if you self diagnosed and the doctor just agreed with you, instead of sending you to get checked by the appropriate people, ie people who have studied and subsequently worked in the relevant fields? That could result in disaster, because they missed something much worse going on in there? And therefore they've not given you the right meds? They're professionals for a reason and they know more than any of us do, or ever will. We should respect that really. Of course there are shoddy professionals out there too and it's unlucky if you've encountered those types more than once, but I would still tell someone in that position to find a new doctor etc.



i hope you didn't just accuse me of not being mentally ill, because two different doctors both agreed i have the mental illnesses i suspected, and a therapist agreed after an hour's assessment to the point of putting me down for therapy. if you're convinced medical professionals are too lazy to properly assess and diagnose someone based on their own suspicions because they know their own mind and body well enough to tell when something's wrong, then that's very much a you issue and, frankly, offensive to the _majority _of doctors who put in the work and try their best to diagnose and help their patients. i'm not sure what part of the world you live in, but here it's not standard practice, to my knowledge, to "send you to get checked by the 'appropriate' people". a gp diagnoses you and puts you on medication and/or refers you to therapy. only failing that, and if it's available, will you be referred to a mental health team, and only if your depression is severe.


----------



## Chris

Closed because high-waisted trousers are flattering and I'm not prepared to listen to anyone badmouth them.

That was a joke. More seriously, this thread is being closed indefinitely because we feel that its usage has gone against the threads original intentions in a way that is harmful to the community. What was intended as a thread for light-hearted opinions, e.g._ Immortals Fenyx Rising_ is better than _Breath of the Wild_, has instead been increasingly used to make comments that are harmful towards marginalised groups without the risk of repercussion. People also tend to avoid reporting content in this thread, instead opting to fan the flames or just sit and watch the fire burn with popcorn in hand—_sweet is better than salted; fight me @Mick_—rather than bringing it to our attention. This leads to debates getting out of hand before we are even aware they are happening which often results in hurt feelings, members feeling unsafe on the forum, and sometimes hours of moderation work to clean-up. Furthermore, most of the less problematic posts in this thread of late technically aren't unpopular opinions but rather are just misplaced posts that would have been better off voiced in the What's Bothering You? or Place Your Random Thoughts threads. With the closure of this thread, you are free to continue posting the type of content you would usually post here in those threads if you'd like - but keep in mind that it will be without the cushy safety net that this thread provided. Over there it won't be considered off topic for people to engage you in debate or state that they disagree with you. Oh, and you won't get forum bells for it.

This thread may return/reopen eventually. If it does it will be under much stricter rules and be more closely moderated.

P.S. go and play_ Immortals Fenyx Rising_. 
P.P.S. @Mick: no items, Fox only, Final Destination - let's go man.


----------

